# Dancing With the Stars



## sdkitty

*Erin Andrews to Replace Brooke Burke-Charvet as Dancing With the Stars Host*



Us Weekly  2 hours 4 minutes ago


Email 0
Share 25
Tweet
0

Print





*Related Content*






View Photo Erin Andrews to Replace Brooke Burke-Charvet as Dancing With the Stars Host








Casting switch-up! A day after *Brooke Burke-Charvet* was fired from ABC's _Dancing With the Stars_, the network has found an appropriate replacement



I don't care so much that they fired Brooke.  But Erin Andrews?  sports reporter best known as the woman who was peeped at thru a hole in a hotel wall?


----------



## arnott

Poor Brooke!  And they fired the musical director and his live band too?!    What's going on?  Seems like they really want to shake things up so I wouldn't be surprised if some long time pros like Cheryl don't get asked back.


----------



## LindaP

Brooke was awful! They shouldn't have let her stay as long as they did.

Maybe they'll have more pre-recorded music?


----------



## boxermom

I don't think Brooke was the cause of declining ratings, but the producers must be under pressure to make big changes. Maybe get some better known *stars*???


----------



## lovehgss1

I dont think she was the decline in ratings but I hated her interview style. She comes acros a vapid.


----------



## arnott

I thought the ratings went up when they changed to the one day a week format?


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> I thought the ratings went up when they changed to the one day a week format?


 
I thought so too but I also agree they need to work on getting better 'celebs', but it can't be easy to get people to sign up for this, the really successful celebs are probably too busy too fool with it.

I think Erin will do a great job,  she doesn't have to have someone with a mic in her ear telling her what to ask the celebs/pros and she's good at conversation on the fly.   As a former contestant she has a good insight to what everyone is going through and the professional experience behind her to carry on a conversation without the awkward silences Brooke was prone to have.


----------



## arnott

One week from the cast announcement!  Can't wait!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> One week from the cast announcement!  Can't wait!


 
I didn't realize it was that close,  yay!


----------



## Chanel522

I heard on the radio this am that Nene Leaks and Candace Cameron Bure are two of the reported dancers this season.


----------



## LindaP

Maks, Val, Tony, Tristan, Henry , Mark

Whitney, Karina, Peta, Cheryl, Emma , Sharna

No Derek and Maks is back, woot! Stuck with Mark though. 

Celebs announced next week..


----------



## LindaP

Chanel522 said:


> I heard on the radio this am that Nene Leaks and Candace Cameron Bure are two of the reported dancers this season.



I don't know the first, not thrilled with the second,  lol. When I see her name I just think of her quote about being submissive to her husband.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Maks, Val, Tony, Tristan, Henry , Mark
> 
> Whitney, Karina, Peta, Cheryl, Emma , Sharna
> 
> No Derek and Maks is back, woot! Stuck with Mark though.
> 
> Celebs announced next week..



Derek is not coming back?  Last I heard he was still negotiating his contract.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Derek is not coming back?  Last I heard he was still negotiating his contract.


 

I don't know?  I'm just going by what DWTS Gossip has posted and they're usually right on with the information.


----------



## afsweet

I couldn't stand Brooke- something about her just annoyed me. I never found her interesting or funny. 

I used to love watching DWTS, but I feel like as it gained in popularity, it kind of deviated from the original intentions of the show. They would cast celebs that had previous dance experience (Zendaya comes to mind), so what's exciting about seeing someone succeed when they already have had professional training in the past?


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> I don't know?  I'm just going by what DWTS Gossip has posted and they're usually right on with the information.



According to this new article both Maks and Derek will be back.  

http://ca.eonline.com/news/515431/maksim-chmerkovskiy-is-returning-to-dancing-with-the-stars


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> I don't know the first, not thrilled with the second,  lol. When I see her name I just think of her quote about being submissive to her husband.



In what context did she say that?


----------



## arnott

stephc005 said:


> I couldn't stand Brooke- something about her just annoyed me. I never found her interesting or funny.
> 
> I used to love watching DWTS, but I feel like as it gained in popularity, it kind of deviated from the original intentions of the show. They would cast celebs that had previous dance experience (Zendaya comes to mind), *so what's exciting about seeing someone succeed when they already have had professional training in the past?*



I heard a rumour that the gold medal winning ice dancers Meryl Davis and Charlie White will be on.  I can just imagine the uproar that will cause, especially if Derek gets her!  He choreographed their Olympic short program.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> In what context did she say that?


 

In a book she wrote -

http://www.eonline.com/news/496430/...ssive-to-husband-it-s-the-biblical-definition


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> According to this new article both Maks and Derek will be back.
> 
> http://ca.eonline.com/news/515431/maksim-chmerkovskiy-is-returning-to-dancing-with-the-stars


 
I just read that Derek is now in and Tristan is out,   maybe he was still negotiating.  

I'd rather have Tristan but oh well.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> I heard a rumour that the gold medal winning ice dancers Meryl Davis and Charlie White will be on.  I can just imagine the uproar that will cause, especially if Derek gets her!  He choreographed their Olympic short program.


 
I don't know them but I agree it would case an uproar if Derek gets another ringer!  lol  I don't think he'll ever live down getting Nicole.   He's DWTS spoiled little golden boy but I enjoyed him with Amber last season.   If we're stuck with him again I hope he has a partner with potential but not one that will grab things too easily.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> I don't know them but I agree it would case an uproar if Derek gets another ringer!  lol  I don't think he'll ever live down getting Nicole.   *He's DWTS spoiled little golden boy* but I enjoyed him with Amber last season.   *If we're stuck with him again* I hope he has a partner with potential but not one that will grab things too easily.



:giggles:


----------



## arnott

Chanel522 said:


> I heard on the radio this am that Nene Leaks and Candace Cameron Bure are two of the reported dancers this season.



I only know Nene from Celebrity Apprentice.  I remember she was very annoying on that show.


----------



## RowanOak

LindaP said:


> I just read that Derek is now in and Tristan is out,   maybe he was still negotiating.
> 
> I'd rather have Tristan but oh well.



Oh, I so agree with you.  I think Tristan is one of the really *good* guys on this planet.  He blew me away even further this season with his sensitivity with Valorie Harper.  He's had challenging partners and has handled them (and the situations) beautifully.  I was hoping he'd be given a potentially winner of a contestant this year, and it makes me sad to hear he's not even going to be on the show.  :cry:


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> Oh, I so agree with you.  I think Tristan is one of the really *good* guys on this planet.  He blew me away even further this season with his sensitivity with Valorie Harper.  He's had challenging partners and has handled them (and the situations) beautifully.  I was hoping he'd be given a potentially winner of a contestant this year, and it makes me sad to hear he's not even going to be on the show.  :cry:



I assume he'll still be dancing with the troupe?


----------



## RowanOak

Speaking of the above couple, I just googled Valorie to see if there was an update on her cancer diagnosis, and it seems that she is "close to remission," according to her doctor.  She was supposed to "have" until last January (I took that as a year ago's January).  

Then I found this.  Look at how Tristan looks at her.  I remembered seeing tears rolling down his cheeks last season when he was listening to her talk and watching her take everything like a champ, and it seemed he was moved to tears by her spirit.  LOVE that guy!  Anyway, here they were on the last show:

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20761455,00.html


----------



## RowanOak

arnott said:


> I assume he'll still be dancing with the troupe?



I guess so.  He just so deserved a good dancing partner, and I find myself whining away that he's not going to be one of the Pros.


----------



## LindaP

RowanOak said:


> I guess so.  He just so deserved a good dancing partner, and I find myself whining away that he's not going to be one of the Pros.


 
And as a friend and I were discussing, even if he were one of the pros he would likely be given someone that he'll be good with but that doesn't really stand a chance and would not be there long.   Derek and Mark many times over get the dancers with winning potential,  so much favoritism goes on with the pros!

Glad to hear Valerie is doing well!  Tristan is such a sweetheart.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> I don't know them but I agree it would case an uproar if Derek gets another ringer!  lol  *I don't think he'll ever live down getting Nicole*.   He's DWTS spoiled little golden boy but I enjoyed him with Amber last season.   If we're stuck with him again I hope he has a partner with potential but not one that will grab things too easily.



I thought Nicole requested him.  Meryl was quoted that she wanted to dance with Derek if she agreed to do the show via People Magazine or US Weekly.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> I thought Nicole requested him.  Meryl was quoted that she wanted to dance with Derek if she agreed to do the show via People Magazine or US Weekly.


 
She may have requested him, I just mean that in the history of DWTS she was the biggest ringer of all of them,  she danced better than some of the pros.   So it was an easy win.       Kind of like when Kristi Yamaguchi stepped out to her first dance, you knew right then and there she would win it all, no one else stood a chance,  Mark had it made.     Derek doesn't need another ringer,  he's had his share.    He's  more likable when he has to work at it, IMHO.


----------



## arnott

Derek is going to be dancing on GMA tomorrow for their salute to the Oscars!  

And then DWTS cast announcements are the following morning!


----------



## coutureinatl

not sure how accurate this is but being that the cast is announced in less than 12 hours, there is a good possibility that this is the real deal. There are only 11 names so there should be at least one more

According to our sources, here are the competitors:

- Danica McKellar, Winnie Cooper from "The Wonder Years"
- Candace Cameron-Bure, DJ Tanner from "Full House"
- Billy Dee Williams, Lando Calrissian from "Star Wars"
- Sean Avery, Former NHL player and Vogue intern
- James Maslow, Big Time Rush hunk
- Cody Simpson, Pop singer
- Diana Nyad, Long-distance swimmer
- Charlie White & Meryl Davis, Olympic gold medalists for ice dancing
- Nene Leakes, "Real Housewives of Atlanta" star
- Drew Carey, "The Price Is Right" host and sitcom star.

According to the New York Daily News, Bruce Jenner is also rumored to compete.


----------



## arnott

coutureinatl said:


> not sure how accurate this is but being that the cast is announced in less than 12 hours, there is a good possibility that this is the real deal. There are only 11 names so there should be at least one more
> 
> According to our sources, here are the competitors:
> 
> - Danica McKellar, Winnie Cooper from "The Wonder Years"
> - Candace Cameron-Bure, DJ Tanner from "Full House"
> - Billy Dee Williams, Lando Calrissian from "Star Wars"
> - Sean Avery, Former NHL player and Vogue intern
> - James Maslow, Big Time Rush hunk
> - Cody Simpson, Pop singer
> - Diana Nyad, Long-distance swimmer
> - Charlie White & Meryl Davis, Olympic gold medalists for ice dancing
> - Nene Leakes, "Real Housewives of Atlanta" star
> - Drew Carey, "The Price Is Right" host and sitcom star.
> 
> According to the New York Daily News, Bruce Jenner is also rumored to compete.



The first time a hockey player will be on!


----------



## arnott

Anyone know if they announce the cast in the middle or end of the show?


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Anyone know if they announce the cast in the middle or end of the show?


 
I kinda think it's the middle but don't hold me to it!


----------



## iluvmybags

3 .  . . 2 . . 1 . . . 

Cue all the people whining,  "That's so unfair!" 
(Not just once, but two times  )
Here are the "Stars" and their partners:


Billy Dee Williams & Emma Slater
Candace Cameron Bure & Mark Ballas
Charlie White & Sharna Burgess
Cody Simpson & Witney Carson
Danica McKellar & Valentin Chmerkovskiy
Diana Nyad & Henry Byalikov
Drew Carey & Cheryl Burke
James Maslow & Peta Murgatroyd
Meryl Davis & Maksim Chmerkovskiy
NeNe Leakes & Tony Dovolani
Sean Avery & Karina Smirnoff
Amy Purdy & Derek Hough


----------



## Swanky

I can't stand Erin Andrews


----------



## iluvmybags

Maks may finally get that win!


----------



## iluvmybags

*Meryl Davis*
Olympic ice dancer Meryl Davis brings her gold-medal winning skating skills to the dance floor. Davis, 27, has been skating with partner Charlie White, 26, since 1997. While they won't be paired together on the show, the breakout Sochi stars will be fierce competition.






*Charlie White*
The Sochi star and second-half of the American ice dancing duo will trade skates his skates for dancing shoes this season.





*Candace Cameron Bure*
The actress, who broke out as a child star as D.J. Tanner on the hit '90s series "Full House," is also a New York Times best-selling author and mom of three.





*Danica McKellar*
Best known as Winnie Cooper on "The Wonder Years," the actress turned-mathematician and best-selling author for her line of "Math Doesn't Suck" books, brings her brains and acting chops to the ballroom.





*Diana Nyad*
The swimming legend, who became the first person to complete a historic 110-mile swim from Cuba to Key West in September 2013 on her fifth attempt, brings her determination and fearlessness to the competition.





*NeNe Leakes*
The breakout "Real Housewives of Atlanta" reality queen-turned sitcom actress brings her bold personality to the ballroom.





*Cody Simpson*
The 17-year-old Australian pop singer, who has amassed more than 12 million combined Twitter and Facebook followers and nearly 200 million YouTube views while on tour, and will now take to the "Dancing" stage.





*Drew Carey*
The stand-up comedian and actor, known for long-running shows, "The Drew Carey Show" and "Whose Line Is It Anyway?" went on to host "The Price Is Right," and brings his humor to the ballroom this season.





http://gma.yahoo.com/dancing-with-the-stars-2014-season-18-celebrity-cast-announced-225318586.html?vp=1


----------



## iluvmybags

*Amy Purdy*
Double-amputee snowboarding champ Amy Purdy lost both of her legs at 19 to meningitis, and went on to become a world champion in adaptive snowboarding and a motivational speaker. She is the first Paralympian to compete in the show's history.





*Sean Avery*
Former NHL star Sean Avery is the first hockey player in "DWTS" history. Avery played left wing for the Detroit Red Wings, Los Angeles Kings, Dallas Stars, and the New York Rangers, and was known as his team's "enforcer" and for his unpredictable on-ice antics.






*Billy Dee Williams*
Dubbed the "black Clark Gable" for roles in "Lady Sings the Blues," opposite Diana Ross, and 1975's "Mahogany," the iconic actor has played numerous characters during his storied career, including scoundrel Lando Calrissian in the "Star Wars" trilogy.





*James Maslow*
The Nickelodeon star and "Big Time Rush" singer has headlined sold-out tours across the globe and may be a triple threat.





http://gma.yahoo.com/dancing-with-the-stars-2014-season-18-celebrity-cast-announced-225318586.html?vp=1


----------



## iluvmybags

From abc.com:



> In a first for &#8220;Dancing with the Stars,&#8221; the competition will feature a new game changing twist called &#8220;The Switch Up.&#8221; This season, America will be given the power to vote and change celebrities and professional dance pairings. This new rule will affect all couples as they will be required to switch partners at a point in the season. Never before have dance partnerships been split up during the course of competition.



Don't like this at all!  Maks finally has a REALLY good shot at winning, and halfway through they're gonna make them change partners? What's the point of that? Not only that, but one pro primes the celeb, teaches them the basics and how to dance, just so another pro can step in there and take the mirrorball trophy?  I'm sorry, but that's stupid - finish the competition with the partner you start with.  

If this is one of the "improvements" (along with the firing of Harold Wheeler and the hiring of Erin Andrews), this seasons gonna blow!


----------



## arnott

iluvmybags said:


> From abc.com:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like this at all!  Maks finally has a REALLY good shot at winning, and halfway through they're gonna make them change partners? What's the point of that? Not only that, but one pro primes the celeb, teaches them the basics and how to dance, just so another pro can step in there and take the mirrorball trophy?  I'm sorry, but that's stupid - finish the competition with the partner you start with.
> 
> If this is one of the "improvements" (along with the firing of Harold Wheeler and the hiring of Erin Andrews), this seasons gonna blow!



I  hope the switch is only for one week and then they go back to their original partners.


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> Maks may finally get that win!


When I read that Maks  was coming back, I just knew he negotiated a good partner for once.  

Poor Tony - he only gets a good partner if it's a last minute non thought out occurrence, like that bachelor girl he won with. 

Any chance that NeNe is good?  Maybe she is


----------



## arnott

Here's this season's troupe!  Looks like Tristan will not be on at all?

http://instagram.com/p/lHxj6uD0VL/


----------



## LindaP

Jayne1 said:


> When I read that Maks  was coming back, I just knew he negotiated a good partner for once.
> 
> Poor Tony - he only gets a good partner if it's a last minute non thought out occurrence, like that bachelor girl he won with.
> 
> Any chance that NeNe is good?  Maybe she is


 
Ha!  I doubt it!  Agree,  poor Tony,  he and Tristan are given the least desirable celebs,  for a chance at winning that is.   I think Tony must be a saint to put up with it for all these years!



iluvmybags said:


> From abc.com:
> 
> 
> Don't like this at all!  Maks finally has a REALLY good shot at winning, and halfway through they're gonna make them change partners? What's the point of that? Not only that, but one pro primes the celeb, teaches them the basics and how to dance, just so another pro can step in there and take the mirrorball trophy?  I'm sorry, but that's stupid - finish the competition with the partner you start with.
> 
> w!


 
I had a moment of excitement for Maks,  finally!  Then they announced the switch and I'm thinking...Yeah Derek will probably end up with her and win it,  lol


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> I had a moment of excitement for Maks,  finally!  Then they announced the switch and I'm thinking...*Yeah Derek will probably end up with her and win it,  lol*



I was just telling my husband that Maks will be pissed if that happens!  :lolots:


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> I was just telling my husband that Maks will be pissed if that happens!  :lolots:


----------



## arnott

Just watched Derek's interview on Access Hollywood.  He said that since his partner is still competing in the Paraolympics, they'll only have about 2-3 days together before the live show!  He is flying to Russia tomorrow.

He also said he thinks the switch-up will only be for a week or two, but they are not sure how it's going to work yet.


----------



## LindaP

I'm glad it's not permanent!  I get hooked on the couples as they are but for a week or two will be fun.


----------



## arnott

Danica McKellar is looking mighty fine for 39!

http://abc.go.com/shows/dancing-wit...18-2014-behind-the-scenes-001-danica-mckellar


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Danica McKellar is looking mighty fine for 39!
> 
> http://abc.go.com/shows/dancing-wit...18-2014-behind-the-scenes-001-danica-mckellar


 

Wow, yes she is,  good for her!


----------



## arnott

According to E, the switch up will happen on week 3!

http://ca.eonline.com/news/517406/t...-cast-reacts-to-horrible-partner-change-twist


----------



## Nishi621

if anyone used to watch The Drew Carey Show when it was on, Drew can move!!! Even when he was heavy, that man could dance!! Now that he's thinner, I bet he's even better. I wouldn't be surprised if he did very well in this


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> According to E, the switch up will happen on week 3!
> 
> http://ca.eonline.com/news/517406/t...-cast-reacts-to-horrible-partner-change-twist


 
Wow, that's really early in...



Nishi621 said:


> if anyone used to watch The Drew Carey Show when it was on, Drew can move!!! Even when he was heavy, that man could dance!! Now that he's thinner, I bet he's even better. I wouldn't be surprised if he did very well in this


 
Oh good!


----------



## arnott

Only one week until the premiere!  

Jason Derulo will be singing Talk Dirty for the opening number!

http://abcmedianet.com/assets/pr/html/pr65128.html


----------



## LindaP

Loving the official couples photos!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152237014996740.1073741835.8214706739&type=1

Drew Carey has lost weight, I almost didn't recognize him.  I didn't realize Amy Purdy had prosthetic legs,  I think Derek will make a good partner for her.


----------



## RowanOak

Seems like there's another "ringer," not just Charlie and Merle.  Just read this:

http://www.puredwts.com/2014/03/11/...ingWithTheStars+(Pure+Dancing+with+the+Stars)


----------



## LindaP

RowanOak said:


> Seems like there's another "ringer," not just Charlie and Merle.  Just read this:
> 
> http://www.puredwts.com/2014/03/11/...ingWithTheStars+(Pure+Dancing+with+the+Stars)


 

Ah hah!  I don't find this surprising, her lines already look so good.   At least Charlie and Merle will have some serious competition, this could keep things interesting.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Loving the official couples photos!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152237014996740.1073741835.8214706739&type=1
> 
> Drew Carey has lost weight, I almost didn't recognize him.  *I didn't realize Amy Purdy had prosthetic legs,  I think Derek will make a good partner for her.*



Derek just posted this Access Hollywood video of them rehearsing in Russia:

http://www.accesshollywood.com/derek-hough-and-amy-purdys-dancing-rehearsal_video_2060637


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Derek just posted this Access Hollywood video of them rehearsing in Russia:
> 
> http://www.accesshollywood.com/derek-hough-and-amy-purdys-dancing-rehearsal_video_2060637


 
What an inspiration she is!  And how cool for Derek that he got to go to Russia.   She looks like she's moving really good.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> What an inspiration she is!  *And how cool for Derek that he got to go to Russia. *  She looks like she's moving really good.



He even got to go Snowboarding with her. He posted this pic of them at Olympic Village about to hit the slopes:

http://instagram.com/p/lbb4v6NojS/


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> He even got to go Snowboarding with her. He posted this pic of them at Olympic Village about to hit the slopes:
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/lbb4v6NojS/


 
What an awesome experience!

I was just watching the rehearsal video with Maks and Meryl,  this looks like it's going to be a fun season with many talented celebs!   I hope the competition is close and there's no one that just runs away with it right off the bat.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> What an inspiration she is!  And how cool for Derek that he got to go to Russia.   She looks like she's moving really good.



Amy just won the bronze medal today!

http://instagram.com/p/lhvQx0tolG/


----------



## arnott

Whose excited about the premiere tomorrow?


----------



## LindaP

Can't wait!


----------



## arnott

Check out these rehearsal clips from GMA!  Everyone looks pretty good!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHSswcX6Ks4#t=89


----------



## arnott

Carrie Ann called Nene big and large!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Carrie Ann called Nene big and large!


I don't think she meant it in a negative way. I'm pretty sure Nene is 6 ft tall and she has a big personality.


It looks like it's going to be a great season!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I don't think she meant it in a negative way. I'm pretty sure Nene is 6 ft tall and she has a big personality.



Yet when Derek called Amber big and loud, she was all like, "No, that wasn't a high five, I was going to slap you!"


----------



## RowanOak

Anybody else blown away with Charlie White and Sharna?  I thought that was AMAZING!  I know some don't like the contemporary dances, but they're my favorite.  Also, Amy and Derek blew me away with their dance.  It's something of a miracle that she can dance like with prosthetics. (sp)  Diana Nyad surprised me a bit...both with her personality and the fact that she could even sorta dance.  For a woman who has never worn heels before, well, she was better than expected (for me).  Charlie and Sharna would have gotten my vote for tonight if I had the time to vote,


----------



## KathyB

This is going to be a very good season.  Between Meryl, Charlie, Danica and Candace, it's going to be entertaining and Drew Carey may just surprise us all. Want to add James Maslow to the list.  He was very good.


----------



## Miss Curly

Did anyone else catch Gigi (Yolanda's daughter from Real Housewives of Beverly Hills) in the audience? Apparently she's dating Cody Simpson.

All of my votes went to Sean Avery! Love him and miss him playing hockey. Candace was really good too. Like her better than Danica who has more experience than she's letting on.


----------



## arnott

^ I LOLed at his sloppy seconds comment.  I read about him saying it but never saw the actual clip!


----------



## LindaP

Really loved the backstory with Peta and James,  fun.

Danica and Val are so cute together!  Danica was pretty good but she didn't dance like she had extensive experience.    I don't see a ringer in this one, but potential!   I agree with Carrie Ann's mouth comment,  lol

Karina and Sean..hmmm,   I like contemporary but that seemed awkward.   That was a tough one to have for the first dance.

Meryl and Maks,  she's another cutie pie!  Not as good as I thought she would be actually,  this makes it more interesting.   I think the 8's were fair. So glad Maks is BACK!  

Candace - I think Carrie Ann's 9 was generous,  it was ok.

Cody - I worry for her girlfriend,  lol

Amy and Derek - she's moving well,   I was kinda holding my breath too!

Charlie and Sharna - now that's a contemp!  That was my favorite of the night, watched it again!


----------



## ozmodiar

I loved Charlie and Sharna's dance. If it wasn't the first week, it probably would have scored some 10s.

They showed in shots of the audience his girlfriend Tanith Belbin (2006 Olympic silver medalist), Alex Wong (SYTYCD) sitting behind her, and Gracie Gold next to Kristi Yamaguchi.


----------



## KathyB

ozmodiar said:


> I loved Charlie and Sharna's dance. If it wasn't the first week, it probably would have scored some 10s.
> 
> They showed in shots of the audience his girlfriend Tanith Belbin (2006 Olympic silver medalist), Alex Wong (SYTYCD) sitting behind her, and Gracie Gold next to Kristi Yamaguchi.



It was one of my top two favorites (and best) dances of the night.  The other was Meryl and Maks.  Maks knows he has the best female dancer of the group, and it's good to see some of the overlooked pros (Sharna) getting recognition.  

MY PREDICTION:  Final two will be Meryl and Charlie.


----------



## LindaP

ozmodiar said:


> They showed in shots of the audience his girlfriend Tanith Belbin (2006 Olympic silver medalist), Alex Wong (SYTYCD) sitting behind her, and Gracie Gold next to Kristi Yamaguchi.


 
Darn, I missed seeing Alex Wong!  



KathyB said:


> It was one of my top two favorites (and best) dances of the night.  The other was Meryl and Maks.  Maks knows he has the best female dancer of the group, and it's good to see some of the overlooked pros (Sharna) getting recognition.
> 
> MY PREDICTION:  Final two will be Meryl and Charlie.


 
I hope you're right,  would love to see this!  

I'm also of the 'anyone but Derek' camp when it comes to the final three,  sorry to Amy who seems very nice.


----------



## KathyB

LindaP said:


> Darn, I missed seeing Alex Wong!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're right,  would love to see this!
> 
> I'm also of the 'anyone but Derek' camp when it comes to the final three,  sorry to Amy who seems very nice.



Yea, I'm over the King Derek days.  Amy is a fairly good dancer considering her situation and with that said, I believe she'll be around for at least halfway through the season.  

Billy Dee will probably go first.


----------



## chowlover2

KathyB said:


> It was one of my top two favorites (and best) dances of the night.  The other was Meryl and Maks.  Maks knows he has the best female dancer of the group, and it's good to see some of the overlooked pros (Sharna) getting recognition.
> 
> MY PREDICTION:  Final two will be Meryl and Charlie.


Agreed!


----------



## Miss Curly

What I don't enjoy about this current season is that at least 3 of the stars have a lot of experience, especially Charlie and Meryl. I think they are great, but it takes away the point of the show for me anyway. I love their dancing, but why wouldn't I? They pretty much professionals at this point. I expect their dances to be great. That's why it was nice to see Candace come out and nail it.


----------



## iluvmybags

So apparently, the viewers get to decide who dances with who during the switch.  I think we all need to band together and vote for a better partner for Tony!  While I'd love to see him paired with Meryl, I love Maks and don't want to take away his best shot of winning in years!  So maybe we can vote for a Candace/Tony pairing!  

Then I think we also need to give Derek & Mark different partners - maybe Nene and Diana!  

What do you guys think?


----------



## arnott

iluvmybags said:


> So apparently, the viewers get to decide who dances with who during the switch.  I think we all need to band together and vote for a better partner for Tony!  While I'd love to see him paired with Meryl, I love Maks and don't want to take away his best shot of winning in years!  So maybe we can vote for a Candace/Tony pairing!
> 
> Then I think we also need to give Derek & Mark different partners - maybe Nene and Diana!
> 
> What do you guys think?



LOL @ Derek or Mark with Nene.  They would look so tiny standing next to her.  Mark is only 5'6"!


----------



## arnott

So glad Sharna got a good partner this time!

Wonder how Candace is going to handle the Rumba since she said she didn't want to be sexy!


----------



## LindaP

iluvmybags said:


> So apparently, the viewers get to decide who dances with who during the switch.  I think we all need to band together and vote for a better partner for Tony!  While I'd love to see him paired with Meryl, I love Maks and don't want to take away his best shot of winning in years!  So maybe we can vote for a Candace/Tony pairing!
> 
> Then I think we also need to give Derek & Mark different partners - maybe Nene and Diana!
> 
> What do you guys think?



Hahaha!! brilliant!     King Derek and Prince Mark are long due partners in this age and experience range.


----------



## jube0506

iluvmybags said:


> So apparently, the viewers get to decide who dances with who during the switch.  I think we all need to band together and vote for a better partner for Tony!  While I'd love to see him paired with Meryl, I love Maks and don't want to take away his best shot of winning in years!  So maybe we can vote for a Candace/Tony pairing!
> 
> Then I think we also need to give Derek & Mark different partners - maybe Nene and Diana!
> 
> What do you guys think?



Lol!!!  Would loooove to see Derek dance with either of them!  

But I agree, don't wanna see Maks get a crappy partner.  He's due for a trophy IMO.  

So far I'm liking this season.  At least I know more than half of the cast.  Don't think Sean will go far at all, though.  Love hockey, but Sean was not very liked.  

My favorite dances were Candace's and Charlie's.  I wanna see Candace go far, like to the finals.  Grew up watching Full House, hehehe.


----------



## arnott

Derek and Julianne danced on Ellen today!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7BXcGLoiGk


----------



## Brandless

How does the switch up work? Will it be a one time thing or are the new pairs stuck with each other for the rest of the season?


----------



## chowlover2

Brandless said:


> How does the switch up work? Will it be a one time thing or are the new pairs stuck with each other for the rest of the season?




From what I have heard is a one or two week switch, then back to original partners. The dancers are not happy about it.


----------



## Charmie

arnott said:


> Derek and Julianne danced on Ellen today!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7BXcGLoiGk


Thanks for the link. Enjoyed watching them dance.


----------



## chowlover2

I would love to see them, but tickets are $400!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I would love to see them, but tickets are $400!



That's only if you want the ultimate vip package.  Tickets go on sale tomorrow, right now it's just pre sale and VIP tickets!


----------



## arnott

Who's watching?  Two couples get booted tonight!


----------



## chowlover2

Wasn 't surprised about Diana.


----------



## arnott

^ Sorry, didn't mean to post 6 times!

Sean thinks he got kicked off because of a disagreement he had with the producer:

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/sean-avery-dancing-with-the-stars-producer-reason-i-was-kicked-off/


----------



## arnott

Robin Roberts is guest judging next week, then Julianne Hough the week after that.


----------



## arnott

Robin Roberts is guest judging next week, then Julianne Hough the week after that.


----------



## arnott

Robin Roberts is guest judging next week, then Julianne Hough the week after that.


----------



## arnott

Robin Roberts is guest judging next week, then Julianne Hough the week after that.


----------



## arnott

Robin Roberts is guest judging next week, then Julianne Hough the week after that.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> ^ Sorry, didn't mean to post 6 times!
> 
> Sean thinks he got kicked off because of a disagreement he had with the producer:
> 
> http://www.mediaite.com/tv/sean-avery-dancing-with-the-stars-producer-reason-i-was-kicked-off/


 
Sean is delusional,  lol     Not surprised to see either of them go and no loss, IMHO.

Maks said in an article that they asked him to be a judge this season but he said no because he wants to still dance while he's able, rather than judge.   

Love both Robin Roberts and Julianne Hough!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Miss Curly

I don't know if that's why Sean got voted off, but I will say that I was disappointed that they chose to run an inflammatory comment that he made about 6 years ago. I think that pretty much sealed his fate with voters. They could've showed him playing hockey or highlighted the work he does for the LBGT community. Think of all the crazy things NeNe has said and the producers didn't show any of those comments. Everyone makes mistakes and for some reason they chose to highlight Sean's.

I guess I'll be rooting for people like Candace, James, and even NeNe.


----------



## arnott

I wonder if Sean will come back and dance in the finale.


----------



## Miss Curly

^Good question. I'm assuming he's contractually obligated as long as the producers want him. We'll see...


----------



## arnott

Are they obligated to do the press line after the show or is that optional?  Sean left Karina to do that by herself.


----------



## arnott

Dancing to the most memorable year of their lives tonight!


----------



## Brandless

Wow, tonight's show was so impressive! Everyone was so good. And I never thought I would but I cried after watching Derek's and Amy's performance.


----------



## LindaP

Brandless said:


> Wow, tonight's show was so impressive! Everyone was so good. And I never thought I would but I cried after watching Derek's and Amy's performance.


 
I did too!  Also cried during Danica and Val!  

My favorite dances were

Maks and Meryl
Danica and Val
Derek and Amy

ETA:  Forgot to say,  loved Robin Roberts as a guest judge, she's so awesome!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Quite a show last night.

Amy is beyond inspiring!!


----------



## sdkitty

hotshot said:


> Quite a show last night.
> 
> Amy is beyond inspiring!!


I'm not watching but from what I've seen in clips with Amy's performance and her handicap, I think she's the one to beat this season.


----------



## chowlover2

LindaP said:


> I did too! Also cried during Danica and Val!
> 
> My favorite dances were
> 
> Maks and Meryl
> Danica and Val
> Derek and Amy
> 
> ETA: Forgot to say, loved Robin Roberts as a guest judge, she's so awesome!


Agreed!


----------



## LindaP

I enjoyed this,  some backstage interviews after last night!

http://www.glamour.com/entertainmen...l-davis-a-cou.html?mbid+twitter_glamourdotcom


----------



## arnott

Brandless said:


> Wow, tonight's show was so impressive! Everyone was so good. And I never thought I would but I cried after watching Derek's and Amy's performance.



I love Derek but he seemed to have used all the same moves as he did with Kellie Pickler.  I was hoping for some new choreography!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I love Derek but he seemed to have used all the same moves as he did with Kellie Pickler.  I was hoping for some new choreography!




I think he is limited to what he can do with Amy and her prosthetic limbs. It will be interesting to see what dancing with another partner is like for her. Will it be more of the same or different? Guess we'll see.


----------



## arnott

Derek's music video for his new movie came out today:

http://www.billboard.com/articles/c...e-in-starring-boa-derek-hough-exclusive-video


----------



## designer1

James!!! If only if I was 20 years younger


----------



## tamshac77

Meryl and Maks were one of my favs this week. Their routine had me on edge. Did they really kiss at the end?


----------



## RowanOak

tamshac77 said:


> Meryl and Maks were one of my favs this week. Their routine had me on edge. Did they really kiss at the end?




I don't think they did, but it surely did seem they wanted to.  There is some kind of chemistry going on between these two.  *That was powerful!


----------



## tamshac77

RowanOak said:


> I don't think they did, but it surely did seem they wanted to.  There is some kind of chemistry going on between these two.  *That was powerful!




Powerful it was! I see the chemistry too.


----------



## LindaP

RowanOak said:


> I don't think they did, but it surely did seem they wanted to.  There is some kind of chemistry going on between these two.  *That was powerful!


 
I think so too!  I think Maks is madly crushing!  He seems in awe of her talent and she's so unique and beautiful, I think she looks like a little fairy.     Maks needs someone that's his match in that way she she definitely is and more. I hope they win the season!


----------



## arnott

Here are the rumoured switch up pairings:

http://www.wetpaint.com/dancing-wit...14-04-04-switch-spoilers-who-rumored-partners

 @ Derek and Nene after she compared him to a munchkin!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Here are the rumoured switch up pairings:
> 
> http://www.wetpaint.com/dancing-wit...14-04-04-switch-spoilers-who-rumored-partners
> 
> @ Derek and Nene after she compared him to a munchkin!



Oh how I hope this is true!  I voted for Val and Maks to switch,  I rarely get what I want so we'll see,  lol 

How tall is Derek?  I was thinking NeNe must have meant Mark as the munchkin and got them mixed up.  If Derek is paired with NeNe it would show that the audience is as tired of Derek getting the easy partners as many of us in this thread are.


----------



## LindaP

What did you all think?  What a fun show!  Got to give Julianne her props once more,  she is a fantastic judge.

Tony and Candace - I so wanted Tony to do well and help her to get great scores, oh well.  

Cheryl and James - LOVED!!  Fantastic routine I thought.   Great match.   Too funny with the pelvis tucking comment.   Len should have given a 9 as the rest of them.

Drew and Whitney - so cute!  Fun to see Drew show an improvement and have fun.    Go Whitney!  She's proving herself to be a good partner this first season.    Ok so that 9 from Julianne was generous but happy to see them happy,  lol

Maks and Danica -  Hmmm,  awkward from Danica.  Julianne was rotten to Maks!  It's a shame she had to go for Maks personally rather than critique the dance but then Maks kinda did that to Derek when he judged so..    

Peta and Charlie -  Beautiful!  Really good pairing.   Boo that Len was a complainer.    7 from Carrie Ann,  really?  Pffft!

Amy and Mark -  leading Mark?  Ouch.   It was more like her teaching him how to dance with her.   They did good.  

Cody and Sharna -  I thought he was good,  and they made a good pairing. 

Nene and Derek -  Bwah!  She is a riot.   Gosh what a horrible costume they gave her, made her look larger than she is.    Eh, didn't like their dance at all.   Worked for Derek but not for her.  8's really?  Um..no way!!  

Meryl and Val  -   I love the argentine tango, so glad they got that!  Poor jealous Maks, lol   Kick-a$$!!   I'm thinking that perhaps Val is the more talented brother with instruction,  well done.   Bravo!   Loved it, great way to end the night.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Oh how I hope this is true!  I voted for Val and Maks to switch,  I rarely get what I want so we'll see,  lol
> 
> How tall is Derek?  I was thinking NeNe must have meant Mark as the munchkin and got them mixed up.  If Derek is paired with NeNe it would show that the audience is as tired of Derek getting the easy partners as many of us in this thread are.



Derek and Nene are both listed as 5'10".  Don't know if that's accurate though!


----------



## arnott

What did you all think of the Macy's Stars of Dance?  Nekkid Derek!    lol


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> What did you all think of the Macy's Stars of Dance?  Nekkid Derek!    lol


 
I wish I found Derek attractive,  to me he has a monkey face.  The dance was good, especially the beginning.  I found myself wishing the female had been in heels too though so it had more of a ballroom feel.   At least it wasn't Lacey to choreo!


----------



## KathyB

Val and Meryl were wonderful!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I like Maks so much more this season. Meryl seems really good for him!


----------



## LindaP

jennalovesbags said:


> I like Maks so much more this season. Meryl seems really good for him!



He seems very chill compared to the old Maks,  both Danica and Meryl seeming to think so and that Val was tougher.  Interesting!


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> I wish I found Derek attractive,  *to me he has a monkey face. * The dance was good, especially the beginning.  I found myself wishing the female had been in heels too though so it had more of a ballroom feel.   At least it wasn't Lacey to choreo!



   I can see that in some of the facial expressions he makes while dancing!

I'm actually looking forward to him being a Disney Prince next week!  Prince Derek.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> What did you all think?  What a fun show!  Got to give Julianne her props once more,  she is a fantastic judge.
> 
> Tony and Candace - I so wanted Tony to do well and help her to get great scores, oh well.
> 
> Cheryl and James - LOVED!!  Fantastic routine I thought.   Great match.   Too funny with the pelvis tucking comment.   Len should have given a 9 as the rest of them.
> 
> Drew and Whitney - so cute!  Fun to see Drew show an improvement and have fun.    Go Whitney!  She's proving herself to be a good partner this first season.    Ok so that 9 from Julianne was generous but happy to see them happy,  lol
> 
> Maks and Danica -  Hmmm,  awkward from Danica.  Julianne was rotten to Maks!  It's a shame she had to go for Maks personally rather than critique the dance but then Maks kinda did that to Derek when he judged so..
> 
> Peta and Charlie -  Beautiful!  Really good pairing.   Boo that Len was a complainer.    7 from Carrie Ann,  really?  Pffft!
> 
> Amy and Mark -  leading Mark?  Ouch.   It was more like her teaching him how to dance with her.   They did good.
> 
> Cody and Sharna -  I thought he was good,  and they made a good pairing.
> 
> Nene and Derek -  Bwah!  She is a riot.   Gosh what a horrible costume they gave her, made her look larger than she is.    Eh, didn't like their dance at all.   Worked for Derek but not for her.  8's really?  Um..no way!!
> 
> Meryl and Val  -   I love the argentine tango, so glad they got that!  Poor jealous Maks, lol   Kick-a$$!!   I'm thinking that perhaps Val is the more talented brother with instruction,  well done.   Bravo!   Loved it, great way to end the night.



I thought Drew, Amy, and Meryl were good. I was impressed by Mark's choreography and think him and Amy were underscored.  Julianne even said she thinks she screwed up giving them an 8.  Drew probably made the biggest improvement.

Peta and Charlie both had bad hair last night.    Don't like Peta with the short hair.


----------



## chowlover2

Drew really came onto his own last night!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> I thought Drew, Amy, and Meryl were good. I was impressed by Mark's choreography and think him and Amy were underscored.  Julianne even said she thinks she screwed up giving them an 8.  Drew probably made the biggest improvement.
> 
> Peta and Charlie both had bad hair last night.    Don't like Peta with the short hair.




I hated Charlie's hair! I didn't even recognize him at first.


----------



## chowlover2

nova_girl said:


> I hated Charlie's hair! I didn't even recognize him at first.


 Agreed! He looked awful!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> I can see that in some of the facial expressions he makes while dancing!
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to him being a Disney Prince next week!  Prince Derek.


 
It suits him!  LOL    I missed that he's going to be a Disney Prince, are they all going to be Disney characters?  lol



arnott said:


> I thought Drew, Amy, and Meryl were good. I was impressed by Mark's choreography and think him and Amy were underscored.  Julianne even said she thinks she screwed up giving them an 8.  Drew probably made the biggest improvement.
> 
> Peta and Charlie both had bad hair last night.    Don't like Peta with the short hair.


 
Me either, I was thinking the same thing.  But I also think her hair looks so damaged so maybe she just had to take those extensions out.   



chowlover2 said:


> Drew really came onto his own last night!


 
He did,  I was so glad to see him do well!


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> It suits him!  LOL    I missed that he's going to be a Disney Prince, are they all going to be Disney characters?  lol



I'm not sure.  They'll all be dancing to Disney songs.  Amy said that if she could be a Disney Princess she'd like to be Cinderella.  So I can imagine Derek putting a glass slipper on her like so:







Credit: Buddytv

I can also see Meryl as Tinkerbell and Maks as Peter Pan!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> I'm not sure.  They'll all be dancing to Disney songs.  Amy said that if she could be a Disney Princess she'd like to be Cinderella.  So I can imagine Derek putting a glass slipper on her like so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Buddytv
> 
> I can also see Meryl as Tinkerbell and Maks as Peter Pan!


 

Awww how cute!

OMG, Meryl is Tingerbell!   If Maks is Peter Pan that would just make the night,  lol


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Awww how cute!
> 
> OMG, Meryl is Tingerbell!   If Maks is Peter Pan that would just make the night,  lol



I can also see Meryl as Princess Jasmine and Maks as Aladdin!


----------



## arnott

Nene said she's going to be Cruella De Vil!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Nene said she's going to be Cruella De Vil!




That should be a hoot!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Nene said she's going to be Cruella De Vil!


 
Now that should be fun!

So I guess Maks will be Peter Pan??  

Fun clip!  So it looks like Donny Osmond will be a guest judge for Disney week -

http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blog...ulianne-hough-hes-112636923--abc-news-tv.html


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Now that should be fun!
> 
> So I guess Maks will be Peter Pan??
> 
> Fun clip!  So it looks like Donny Osmond will be a guest judge for Disney week -
> 
> http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blog...ulianne-hough-hes-112636923--abc-news-tv.html



That video doesn't work for me.  Does it show rehearsals? 

I don't like so many guest judges.  I get bored when there is too much talking.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> That video doesn't work for me.  Does it show rehearsals?
> 
> I don't like so many guest judges.  I get bored when there is too much talking.


 
I understand,  4 judges talking is a lot, sometimes I ff'd  through it.    I love the rehearsals, often more so than the finished dance, lol

No, the clip doesn't show rehearsals. It's of Meryl, Maks, Sharna and Charlie at an ice skating event .  They do a fun little quiz competition to see which partners knows the most about their celeb and Maks jokes about waiting on Julianne's phone call to apologize, haha    They all seemed really happy and like they were having fun.

Maks mentions that he's going to be portraying a Disney character that is 10 years old, it has to be Peter Pan!  He's sorta pouting about it.


----------



## LindaP

I like!  Hope this is correct!


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> *How tall is Derek?  I was thinking NeNe must have meant Mark as the munchkin and got them mixed up.*  If Derek is paired with NeNe it would show that the audience is as tired of Derek getting the easy partners as many of us in this thread are.



Nene doesn't make Derek look like a munchkin at all!  






Credit: purederekhough


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Nene doesn't make Derek look like a munchkin at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: purederekhough


 

Yeah, I think she confused him with Mark with the height comment, but it was smart not to have her in heels!  She looks like she's crouching down a little,  I am tall too and do this sometimes, lol


----------



## chowlover2

I loved Nene's Cruella Deville! Everyone was so good I hate to see anyone go home!


----------



## arnott

I liked James' performance the best.  Danica was good too.

Didn't know Tony was such a jealous hater and didn't like his attitude.  Cheryl incorporated some of Witney's training technique to help Drew, but Tony wouldn't hear of what Nene learned with Derek?  

I laughed when Derek was singing Zip a Dee Doo Dah while  dancing at the beginning of the opening routine.  

Was not sad to see Cody go.


----------



## KathyB

I figured it'd be Cody.  He seemed the most expendable.


----------



## LindaP

I haven't watched yet but always like to find out who got voted so I peek ahead of time!  LOL

Tony is usually so sweet,  I'll have to see what that's all about...


----------



## LindaP

Just got a chance to watch,  I absolutely loved the Disney show, what fun!  Best theme to date!

I was bored during Cody's dance, not surprised or sorry to see him go.  Though I really like Whitney and hate it for her.

Amy and Derek - kinda boring too, but then I'm not huge on the Waltz.

Tony and Nene - I'm not sure he meant it in a 'hater' type way but he did seem to really dislike the partner switch.   I agree with him that her dance with Derek was the 'no rules' type and I thought they were over scored.   

Val and Danica are so well matched, loved their dance!

Peta and James as well, really beautiful. 

Maks and Meryl -  they are so sweet and funny together!  She is really good for him.   Their dance was good but the choreography didn't WOW ,  I understand the 9's.   Good grief Maks looked orange! Way too much spray tan.

Mark and Candace - OMG Mark was adorable as Sebastian, lmao!  I didn't think Candace did very well but glad she had fun being Ariel, she looked like she was having a ball.


----------



## Welovechristina

I thought Cody had a huge fan base.  Didn't they say in the first episode he had a lot of followers on Twitter?  Young girls don't vote?


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Maks and Meryl -  they are so sweet and funny together!  She is really good for him.   Their dance was good but the choreography didn't WOW ,  I understand the 9's.   *Good grief Maks looked orange! Way too much spray tan.*
> 
> *Mark and Candace - OMG Mark was adorable as Sebastian, lmao!  *I didn't think Candace did very well but glad she had fun being Ariel, she looked like she was having a ball.



I thought Cheryl was the one who looked too orange and didn't look good as Princess Jasmine.

Sebastian has always been my favourite character from The Little Mermaid and I always thought he was a lobster!    Whoops!  

Wish Sharna could have been a princess.  She joked about looking like Cody's mom last week, but with the Mary Poppins outfit and hair, she looked like she could be his mom!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> I thought Cheryl was the one who looked too orange and didn't look good as Princess Jasmine.
> 
> Sebastian has always been my favourite character from The Little Mermaid and I always thought he was a lobster!    Whoops!
> 
> Wish Sharna could have been a princess.  She joked about looking like Cody's mom last week, but with the Mary Poppins outfit and hair, she looked like she could be his mom!


 

She did look orange,   they got carried away with her too.

Google is Sebastian a lobster or a crab and you will fun a ton of people that just did not know!  

Here is Tony talking about the whole partner switch kerfluffle -

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...volani-on-nene-leakes-fight-portrayal-2014154


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> She did look orange,   they got carried away with her too.
> 
> Google is Sebastian a lobster or a crab and you will fun a ton of people that just did not know!
> 
> Here is Tony talking about the whole partner switch kerfluffle -
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...volani-on-nene-leakes-fight-portrayal-2014154



I googled Sebastian and found out he's a crab!  And I thought Mark had gotten it wrong!    I've been mistaken for the past 25 years!

Thanks.   So Nene said, "If you want to go back to Candace".  I heard "Kansas" and was confused.   I did find it odd that Tony would be jealous of someone he used to babysit, but I wonder why Nene said she wasn't able to talk to him about Derek?

Tony seemed the most negative about the whole switch-up.  Nene and Derek both said they think they should have it every season!


----------



## arnott

Anyone know if Maks' tattoo is real?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I googled Sebastian and found out he's a crab!  And I thought Mark had gotten it wrong!    I've been mistaken for the past 25 years!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.   So Nene said, "If you want to go back to Candace".  I heard "Kansas" and was confused.   I did find it odd that Tony would be jealous of someone he used to babysit, but I wonder why Nene said she wasn't able to talk to him about Derek?
> 
> 
> 
> Tony seemed the most negative about the whole switch-up.  Nene and Derek both said they think they should have it every season!




I agree about the switch up! I think it did all of the dancers a world of good!


----------



## arnott

Did anyone notice last week after Drew and Witney got their scores, Cheryl put out her hand  to shake Witney's hand and Witney wouldn't take it.  Then Cheryl grabbed Witney's hand to thank her for the good scores and Witney pulled her hand back really quickly?  Wonder what's up with that?


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Did anyone notice last week after Drew and Witney got their scores, Cheryl put out her hand  to shake Witney's hand and Witney wouldn't take it.  Then Cheryl grabbed Witney's hand to thank her for the good scores and Witney pulled her hand back really quickly?  Wonder what's up with that?


 
No I missed that!  Hmmm, something going on there.   I did like the way Whitney saw improvement in Cody and decided to change her teaching style some,  for all the good it did him.  lol



arnott said:


> I googled Sebastian and found out he's a crab!  And I thought Mark had gotten it wrong!    I've been mistaken for the past 25 years!
> 
> Thanks.   So Nene said, "If you want to go back to Candace".  I heard "Kansas" and was confused.   I did find it odd that Tony would be jealous of someone he used to babysit, but I wonder why Nene said she wasn't able to talk to him about Derek?
> 
> Tony seemed the most negative about the whole switch-up.  Nene and Derek both said they think they should have it every season!


 
I guess depending on the personality type,  some pros deal with it better than others.  I guess like some boyfriend/girlfriends are more jealous than others,  lol    I could tell Cheryl had a little bit of attitude about it and especially having Drew do better has to hurt.   With Tony,  Candace didn't do as well with him as she does with Mark and Nene got better scores with Derek, though I agree that it was easier for him because they had Jazz which seems like a free for all.   Sometimes I wonder also if it isn't the judges that play favorites, because Nene was way overscored for that one.  IMHO.

Maks and Val had it easy with the switch up because they both have such love for each other,  there's no hard feelings there.  Maks was genuinely happy to see Meryl do well and has always been so supportive of his brother.

I loved the switch up, I hope they do it again!


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> No I missed that!  Hmmm, something going on there.   I did like the way Whitney saw improvement in Cody and decided to change her teaching style some,  for all the good it did him.  lol



You can see starting at the 5:08 mark here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LbLCqf-0JE


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> You can see starting at the 5:08 mark here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LbLCqf-0JE



Oh I did see that,  I just thought it was a awkward that Whitney didn't see her holding out her hand?  Lol. I didn't think it was intentional.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Oh I did see that,  I just thought it was a awkward that Whitney didn't see her holding out her hand?  Lol. I didn't think it was intentional.



Did you see Witney pull her hand away when Cheryl grabbed it at the very end?


----------



## arnott

Prince Derek!   







Anyone know who the girl on the right is?  The camera kept on going to her and she looks familiar but I don't know from where.   Is she a former troupe member?

Credit:  purederekhough


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Did you see Witney pull her hand away when Cheryl grabbed it at the very end?


 
Yeah but I just took that as Whitney nervous and stepping away quickly as Erin was wrapping it up.   Did you see them hug?  Whitney looked happy and fin with hugging Cheryl.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Prince Derek!
> 
> 
> Anyone know who the girl on the right is?  The camera kept on going to her and she looks familiar but I don't know from where.   Is she a former troupe member?
> 
> Credit:  purederekhough


 
She does look familiar,  an actress?


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Yeah but I just took that as Whitney nervous and stepping away quickly as Erin was wrapping it up.   Did you see them hug?  Whitney looked happy and fin with hugging Cheryl.



Yup, I saw that.  I thought she was just doing that to not appear obvious!


----------



## arnott

Derek's movie Make Your Move comes out tomorrow.  Anyone going to see it?


----------



## LindaP

This is cute, everyone getting into the groove for Party Rock Anthem Night!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152327184821740


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> This is cute, everyone getting into the groove for Party Rock Anthem Night!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152327184821740



Didn't know Meryl could do the worm!

Who's excited for tonight?


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Didn't know Meryl could do the worm!
> 
> Who's excited for tonight?


 

She was really good at it!  lol   I can't wait!


----------



## chowlover2

I'm excited!


----------



## arnott

So Abby Lee Miller from Dance Moms is going to guest judge.  I wonder how that will play out after Mark and Derek bashed her for making little girls cry for being on the wrong foot.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> So Abby Lee Miller from Dance Moms is going to guest judge.  I wonder how that will play out after Mark and Derek bashed her for making little girls cry for being on the wrong foot.


 
I have never watched that show,  I think it would just make me angry!  So I wasn't happy to hear about her guest judging,  but whatever.  Let's hope they don't have someone from Toddler's and Tieras on next.  

That aside, I loved last nights show so much!!   Maks and Meryl's Tango was so awesome!  I love how he is with her, I think she is so good for him.   She humbles him,   she is his match in every way.    I really want to ship these two!  lol

Not surprised to see Drew go,  Nene should be next,  sorry Tony...


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> I have never watched that show,  I think it would just make me angry!  So I wasn't happy to hear about her guest judging,  but whatever.  Let's hope they don't have someone from Toddler's and Tieras on next.
> 
> That aside, I loved last nights show so much!!   Maks and Meryl's Tango was so awesome!  I love how he is with her, I think she is so good for him.   She humbles him,   she is his match in every way.    *I really want to ship these two!  lol*
> 
> Not surprised to see Drew go,  Nene should be next,  sorry Tony...



LOL!  

Danica looked hot in her outfit!

I was impressed by Amy's cartwheel!  I might be reading too much into things again, but did you notice that after they danced Amy had her arm around Derek with her hand on his shoulder, and he took her hand off his shoulder three times?  He is usually so touchy with her I wonder why he didn't want her arm around him.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> LOL!
> 
> Danica looked hot in her outfit!
> 
> I was impressed by Amy's cartwheel!  I might be reading too much into things again, but did you notice that after they danced Amy had her arm around Derek with her hand on his shoulder, and he took her hand off his shoulder three times?  He is usually so touchy with her I wonder why he didn't want her arm around him.


 
What?  No,  but I have it on the DVR so I'll go back and peek! lol      Danica did look hot!  Though when she came on I was telling Doug,  when you reveal that much skin it gives the judges more of an opportunity to judge your lines and movement,  so I think it's a little risky that way.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> What?  No,  but I have it on the DVR so I'll go back and peek! lol      Danica did look hot!  Though when she came on I was telling Doug,  when you reveal that much skin it gives the judges more of an opportunity to judge your lines and movement,  so I think it's a little risky that way.



Is Doug your husband?

The third time he did it was when they were finding out if they were safe or not.  I hope he was not hurt and just didn't want Amy putting any weight on his shoulder.


----------



## arnott

So the captains of the team dances are usually the highest scorers of the night!  That would make Team Maks and Team Derek!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Is Doug your husband?
> 
> The third time he did it was when they were finding out if they were safe or not.  I hope he was not hurt and just didn't want Amy putting any weight on his shoulder.


 
Oops, yes, that's the hubby.   I just got done rewatching,  yes he did, how weird! But I don't think there's any bad feelings between them so must be for some other reason?  He was too hot?  His shoulders were hurt?



arnott said:


> So the captains of the team dances are usually the highest scorers of the night!  That would make Team Maks and Team Derek!


 
I didn't know they were the captains, oh boy!!


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Oops, yes, that's the hubby.   I just got done rewatching,  yes he did, how weird! But I don't think there's any bad feelings between them so must be for some other reason?  He was too hot?  His shoulders were hurt?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know they were the captains, oh boy!!



Yeah, it's weird.  I remember in week 3 when they were about to get interviewed by Erin, he lifted her arm up and went under it so that she would have her arm around him.

I'm just guessing!  Usually the highest scorers are the captains so if they do it the same this season that's how it'll be.  Derek has never lost a team dance but Maks will probably try to use Meryl to her full potential!


----------



## tamshac77

I haven't watched DWTS in a long time and only tuned in this season to watch Nene but I'm SOOOO enjoying everything. The cast, the performances, the themes, guest judges...I think so far it has been phenomenal. Is this the best season yet or is it just me?


----------



## xikry5talix

tamshac77 said:


> I haven't watched DWTS in a long time and only tuned in this season to watch Nene but I'm SOOOO enjoying everything. The cast, the performances, the themes, guest judges...I think so far it has been phenomenal. Is this the best season yet or is it just me?



Its not only you! I've never been into the show...I would watch on and off but I'm so into this season! 

It was Drew's time to go but he is so likeable! I really enjoyed watching him


----------



## tamshac77

xikry5talix said:


> Its not only you! I've never been into the show...I would watch on and off but I'm so into this season!
> 
> It was Drew's time to go but he is so likeable! I really enjoyed watching him




Ok, thanks I'm not alone!

I was initially team Nene but I can't believe she's still on the show. She's not good to me at all but she's popular, so...

I LOOOOVE Maks and Meryl. They're incredible together.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Oops, yes, that's the hubby.   I just got done rewatching,  yes he did, how weird! But I don't think there's any bad feelings between them so must be for some other reason?  He was too hot?  His shoulders were hurt?



Henry said that during dress rehearsals, Amy's carbon fiber leg hit Derek in the elbow and knocked him down when she was doing the cartwheel.  So maybe that's why.

So the team breakdown is:

Team Meryl & Maks:
Danica & Val
Amy & Derek
Candace & Mark

Team Charlie & Sharna:
James & Peta
Nene & Tony


----------



## LindaP

tamshac77 said:


> I haven't watched DWTS in a long time and only tuned in this season to watch Nene but I'm SOOOO enjoying everything. The cast, the performances, the themes, guest judges...I think so far it has been phenomenal. Is this the best season yet or is it just me?


 
I was thinking the same thing, best season yet!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Yeah, it's weird.  I remember in week 3 when they were about to get interviewed by Erin, he lifted her arm up and went under it so that she would have her arm around him.
> 
> I'm just guessing!  Usually the highest scorers are the captains so if they do it the same this season that's how it'll be.  Derek has never lost a team dance but Maks will probably try to use Meryl to her full potential!


 
He's finally got his turn with a ringer, he better use her to her full potential!  



tamshac77 said:


> Ok, thanks I'm not alone!
> 
> I was initially team Nene but I can't believe she's still on the show. She's not good to me at all but she's popular, so...
> 
> I LOOOOVE Maks and Meryl. They're incredible together.


 
Yes they are!  I've never watched Nene's show so I really don't know of her until the show, I think she has a fun personality but not great at the dancing.



arnott said:


> Henry said that during dress rehearsals, Amy's carbon fiber leg hit Derek in the elbow when she was doing the cartwheel and he had to ice it.  So maybe that's why.
> 
> So the team breakdown is:
> 
> Team Meryl & Maks:
> Danica & Val
> Amy & Derek
> Candace & Mark
> 
> Team Charlie & Sharna:
> James & Peta
> Nene & Tony


 

Ohhh so is this official? I like how they have a Meryl/Charlie face-off!   I wish they could be evenly matched though,  why do this when there is not the same amount of couples for each side?


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Ohhh so is this official? I like how they have a Meryl/Charlie face-off!   I wish they could be evenly matched though,  why do this when there is not the same amount of couples for each side?



Yup, team pictures have just been posted on the DWTS Facebook page.  :devil:

I agree.


----------



## HarliRexx

I just watched this weeks episode. I just LOVED Meryl and Maks' tango!!!! I agree with you guys that she really balances him out. I've had a feeling all along she has a bit of a crush on him too.


----------



## tamshac77

HarliRexx said:


> I just watched this weeks episode. I just LOVED Meryl and Maks' tango!!!! I agree with you guys that she really balances him out. I've had a feeling all along she has a bit of a crush on him too.




I keep trying to read both of them to see if there's more between them. She just seems like a sweet girl so I can't tell. I think to Maks, she's refreshing and helps bring out the best in him but not sure if there's more. 

I haven't tuned in for years so I'm behind on all the hook ups and break ups. Maks seems to be a little playboy. I didn't know he's dated Karina and Peta.


----------



## chowlover2

tamshac77 said:


> I keep trying to read both of them to see if there's more between them. She just seems like a sweet girl so I can't tell. I think to Maks, she's refreshing and helps bring out the best in him but not sure if there's more.
> 
> I haven't tuned in for years so I'm behind on all the hook ups and break ups. Maks seems to be a little playboy. I didn't know he's dated Karina and Peta.


He and Karina were engaged!


----------



## tamshac77

chowlover2 said:


> He and Karina were engaged!




I know! I wonder what that's like for them to all work together. 

Val is not cute but I think he's kinda sexy.


----------



## LindaP

tamshac77 said:


> I know! I wonder what that's like for them to all work together.
> 
> Val is not cute but I think he's kinda sexy.



When he braided Meryl's hair I thought that was sexy..


----------



## HarliRexx

It was also rumored that he hooked up with Cheryl Burke and dated the new host Erin Andrews briefly as well.


----------



## chowlover2

I think Maks likes to play the field. He dated Kate Upton last summer.


----------



## tamshac77

LindaP said:


> When he braided Meryl's hair I thought that was sexy..




Me too!


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> When he braided Meryl's hair I thought that was sexy..



Derek decided to copy him.   

http://instagram.com/p/m6dp0-piNz/

Too bad you think he has a monkey face.    I think he looks cute there though.


----------



## arnott

HarliRexx said:


> It was also rumored that he hooked up with Cheryl Burke and dated the new host Erin Andrews briefly as well.



And Julianne Hough!


----------



## HarliRexx

arnott said:


> And Julianne Hough!




No way! When? I totally missed that. As fast as he dates around I guess that's not hard to do though!


----------



## arnott

HarliRexx said:


> No way! When? I totally missed that. As fast as he dates around I guess that's not hard to do though!



I read that it was very brief, back when she was on the show.


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> So the team breakdown is:
> 
> Team Meryl & Maks:
> Danica & Val
> Amy & Derek
> Candace & Mark
> 
> Team Charlie & Sharna:
> James & Peta
> Nene & Tony



So Team Meryl is dancing to  Livin La Vida Loca!  Can't wait!  

Team Charlie are dancing to Cup of Life


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> And Julianne Hough!




He must really have the moves to keep them coming like that.


----------



## arnott

Julianne seems to like to "bash" her exes when she's judging.  Mark and Maks both!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Julianne seems to like to "bash" her exes when she's judging.  Mark and Maks both!




Oh she dated them?


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Derek decided to copy him.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/m6dp0-piNz/
> 
> Too bad you think he has a monkey face.    I think he looks cute there though.


 

Awww that's cute!   His monkey is not shining through in that picture,  lol   I think often with Derek it comes down to those eyebrows...

He may not be my type physically and I don't want to see him win..again,  BUT I don't question his talent and that he is good with his partners.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Julianne seems to like to "bash" her exes when she's judging.  Mark and Maks both!


 
Ok,  what?!  I had no idea she dated either of them!  

I have read articles that there is so much more fooling around going on between pros and celebs or pros and pros then the public knows about,  that when you have all these  people in close quarters for hours every day it can't help but happen,  lol    It may have been an interview with Tom,  but he didn't give any more details.

Maks is a playboy,  if there is something between him and Meryl he better not break her heart!  I kinda think she could be the one to bring him to his knees though,  she's a good match.   I think he is feeling his age this season,  maybe he's ready to settle down or maybe I have just read too many romance novels,  lol


----------



## LindaP

Oh no,  Danica broke a rib!

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...ckellar-breaks-rib-practice/story?id=23474946


----------



## tamshac77

LindaP said:


> Oh no,  Danica broke a rib!
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...ckellar-breaks-rib-practice/story?id=23474946




Ouch! I wonder if she'll be able to pull it off Monday.


----------



## arnott

Check out this clip of the team dance rehearsals!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152344456656740&set=vb.8214706739&type=2&theater

Excited!


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> *Awww that's cute!   His monkey is not shining through in that picture,  lol   I think often with Derek it comes down to those eyebrows...*
> 
> He may not be my type physically and I don't want to see him win..again,  BUT I don't question his talent and that he is good with his partners.



  I think it's more the o shape he makes with his mouth when he dances rather than his eyebrows!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> I think it's more the o shape he makes with his mouth when he dances rather than his eyebrows!


 
That definitely does not help things,  lol.  

Saw the video of the team dance on Facebook,  I don't think Derek's shoulder is hurt to pull that off!  Going to be awesome I hope!


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Oh no,  Danica broke a rib!
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...ckellar-breaks-rib-practice/story?id=23474946



I don't understand how you can break a rib dancing unless you either get struck (elbow to the ribs) or fall.  Maria Menounos also said she broke a rib back in her season but she didn't get hit or fall.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> That definitely does not help things,  lol.
> 
> Saw the video of the team dance on Facebook, * I don't think Derek's shoulder is hurt to pull that off! * Going to be awesome I hope!



Just noticed both Candace's feet were off the floor!  So Derek had both Candace's and Meryl's full weight on his shoulders.  He sure is strong!   lol


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> I don't understand how you can break a rib dancing unless you either get struck (elbow to the ribs) or fall.  Maria Menounos also said she broke a rib back in her season but she didn't get hit or fall.




Maybe during a lift?


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Maybe during a lift?



Maybe Val dropped her?  I remember when he dropped Kelly Monaco hard!  She flew over his head and pretty much did a face plant!  I remember thinking how tough she was to be able to get up after that.


----------



## arnott

So Len just turned 70.  I thought he was a lot older than that!  He is only 3 years older than my Dad!


----------



## LindaP

tamshac77 said:


> Maybe during a lift?


 
They should show us tonight,  I hope it's just a small little crack or something and she can still dance and follow through with the competition.



arnott said:


> Maybe Val dropped her?  I remember when he dropped Kelly Monaco hard!  She flew over his head and pretty much did a face plant!  I remember thinking how tough she was to be able to get up after that.


 
Ouch!!  This seems to be the time in the competition when people start getting injured,  hopefully no other serious injuries.



arnott said:


> So Len just turned 70.  I thought he was a lot older than that!  He is only 3 years older than my Dad!


 
I love Len!  My dad is 84 and my mom is 76, to them he's still pretty young, lol    

Love this pic!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Maybe Val dropped her?  I remember when he dropped Kelly Monaco hard!  She flew over his head and pretty much did a face plant!  I remember thinking how tough she was to be able to get up after that.




Ooh that's too much!


----------



## chowlover2

It's Latin night!


----------



## tamshac77

I'm proud of Nene but it was time for her to go. 

I don't know how Danica was able to move at all with a broken rib. 

Poor Amy. 

I like Candace but she needs to relax. 

Meryl did her thing! I love her!


----------



## arnott

I found the team dances to be meh.  I don't remember the last time a team dance got a score as low as an 8!  Last season's team dances were much better.  I wonder why they didn't include the lift they showed Derek doing in rehearsals.


----------



## arnott

Not a fan of the stars dancing side by side next week.

Also don't like how the routines are now super sized.  Like Len said about Danica's performance, it's too much production.

Here's what Mark, Derek, and Louis said about Abby Lee Miller, next week's guest judge!

http://www.ibtimes.com/abby-lee-mil...-ballas-tweeted-about-dance-moms-star-1577519


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Not a fan of the stars dancing side by side next week.
> 
> Also don't like how the routines are now super sized.  Like Len said about Danica's performance, it's too much production.
> 
> Here's what Mark, Derek, and Louis said about Abby Lee Miller, next week's guest judge!
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/abby-lee-mil...-ballas-tweeted-about-dance-moms-star-1577519


 
UGH!  She sounds rotten!    

I haven't watched last night's yet, probably today.


----------



## LindaP

Just got a chance to watch,  my favorite dance of the night was Peta and James' Gasoline dance, hawt!

My second favorite was actually Candace and Mark's.    I think she is really improving, though I think she did better in her tango than the team dance.

I still see too much ice skater in Charlie, I think that's what's holding him back.

Danica was so stiff,  I'm sure due to her injury.   

Meryl and Maks were good, but I didn't like their song or the dance as much as last week's.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Just got a chance to watch,  my favorite dance of the night was Peta and James' Gasoline dance, hawt!



I thought Peta's full-on lingerie outfit was a bit much.  Karina did that last season, but she was dancing to Welcome to Burlesque so that was appropriate.  I thought dancing in that outfit at a gas station was a bit OTT.    On the other hand, I thought  Amy and Derek's Rumba lacked heat and was boring.  That could have been because they had a boring song though.   I didn't see the sexuality the judges were talking about!


----------



## arnott

Found this clip of Derek helping raise money/dancing at a breast cancer fundraiser in Canada a couple months ago:

http://vimeo.com/88814943

Good that he is using his celebrity to help others.


----------



## HarliRexx

Wow! Who knew Candace could tango like that?! I was so impressed with her this week! An 8 Carrie Ann? Really?

ITA Peta's costume was OTT and didn't really make sense! 

Dannica's performance really suffered from her injury this week. The break looked fairly significant on the X-ray, not just a little hairline fracture like I was hoping. There are often so many injuries by this point in the competition. I really give them a lot of credit for working through the pain. It must be so physically demanding even without any injuries.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> I thought Peta's full-on lingerie outfit was a bit much.  Karina did that last season, but she was dancing to Welcome to Burlesque so that was appropriate.  I thought dancing in that outfit at a gas station was a bit OTT.    On the other hand, I thought  Amy and Derek's Rumba lacked heat and was boring.  That could have been because they had a boring song though.   I didn't see the sexuality the judges were talking about!



Her outfit didn't bother me,  I ff'd through Amy and Derek,  I just can't get into this pairing.  I enjoyed him more last season with Amber.


----------



## arnott

Here's what James said about his Samba from his blog:

"Ive seen mostly positive comments, but some people said it might have been a little too sexy last night, but producers wanted us to take it to a place where it was so sexy it was almost controversial. Ultimately, it worked well with the nights themeif I didnt take off my shirt, for example, I would have been the only guy that didnt."

http://parade.condenast.com/285942/...s-dwts-blog-its-getting-really-competitive-2/


----------



## arnott

So Amy has a rib out of place and is still in a lot of pain.  Hope she can continue.

http://ca.eonline.com/news/536865/i...-stars-journey-over-i-have-a-rib-out-of-place


----------



## arnott

HarliRexx said:


> ITA Peta's costume was OTT and* didn't really make sense! *



  She could have dressed as a sexy mechanic, the lingerie just seemed out of place for a gas station.


----------



## HarliRexx

arnott said:


> So Amy has a rib out of place and is still in a lot of pain.  Hope she can continue.
> 
> 
> 
> http://ca.eonline.com/news/536865/i...-stars-journey-over-i-have-a-rib-out-of-place




Well I guess that explains why she said it hurt to breathe. I hope it won't stop her from competing.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Her outfit didn't bother me,  I ff'd through Amy and Derek,  I just can't get into this pairing. * I enjoyed him more last season with Amber.*



I liked Amber, but felt that she and Derek had no chemistry together.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> I liked Amber, but felt that she and Derek had no chemistry together.


 
I like both Amber and Amy,  but I just find this season with the Derek and Amy pairing kind of dull.  The interesting part at the beginning was what she is able to do with her legs, really amazing.   But I am finding the dances boring and not seeing a lot chemistry between them.  He's nice and she's nice but I don't see a bond.   Well anyway, would you think I was crazy if I said I often find the rehearsals more entertaining than the actual dances?  lol   I did watch their rehearsal, hope she can work things out with her boyfriend.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Here's what James said about his Samba from his blog:
> 
> "I&#8217;ve seen mostly positive comments, but some people said it might have been a little too sexy last night, but producers wanted us to take it to a place where it was so sexy it was almost controversial. Ultimately, it worked well with the night&#8217;s theme&#8212;if I didn&#8217;t take off my shirt, for example, I would have been the only guy that didn&#8217;t."
> 
> http://parade.condenast.com/285942/...s-dwts-blog-its-getting-really-competitive-2/


 
Interesting!  I often think the producers push them to hint at dating too, for ratings.  Not meaning just James and Peta here.     



arnott said:


> So Amy has a rib out of place and is still in a lot of pain.  Hope she can continue.
> 
> http://ca.eonline.com/news/536865/i...-stars-journey-over-i-have-a-rib-out-of-place


 
Uh oh!!



arnott said:


> She could have dressed as a sexy mechanic, the lingerie just seemed out of place for a gas station.


 
Well he did tear off her mechanic coveralls,  lol   She has a smokin' body!  It didn't bother me at all, I watched that routine 3 times yesterday, my favorite of the night.  



HarliRexx said:


> Well I guess that explains why she said it hurt to breathe. I hope it won't stop her from competing.


 
This is such a shame,  it's going to effect things,  like it has with Danica seeming stiff.  Boo.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> I like both Amber and Amy,  but I just find this season with the Derek and Amy pairing kind of dull.  The interesting part at the beginning was what she is able to do with her legs, really amazing.   *But I am finding the dances boring and not seeing a lot chemistry between them.  He's nice and she's nice but I don't see a bond.  * Well anyway, would you think I was crazy if I said I often find the rehearsals more entertaining than the actual dances?  lol   I did watch their rehearsal, hope she can work things out with her boyfriend.



Really?  I find he has a lot more chemistry with her than Amber, and I wondered if the problems she's having with her boyfriend have anything to do with Derek getting all up in there!  







Credit: purederekhough

I agree about the rehearsals being more entertaining.  I laughed when Derek was all like, "How do you feel about getting intimate?"  And Amy replied, "I don't really know until we're...._doing it!_"  lol


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Really?  I find he has a lot more chemistry with her than Amber, and I wondered if the problems she's having with her boyfriend have anything to do with Derek getting all up in there!
> 
> I agree about the rehearsals being more entertaining.  I laughed when Derek was all like, "How do you feel about getting intimate?"  And Amy replied, "I don't really know until we're...._doing it!_"  lol


 
I was going to ask you who the last contestant you thought Derek had chemistry with.  I can't think of any.   It's always been very friendly but I've never seen ...sexual tension or ..smolder.  Maybe I'm missing it.    Maybe it's Amy, who knows!    

I liked the part of rehearsals where Mark pointed out that Candace got red faced with Maks and doesn't with him, or some such.   I was thinking...that's because Maks is a man and you Mark,  are a boy,  lol    It was cute though.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> *I was going to ask you who the last contestant you thought Derek had chemistry with.  I can't think of any.   It's always been very friendly but I've never seen ...sexual tension or ..smolder. * Maybe I'm missing it.    Maybe it's Amy, who knows!
> 
> I liked the part of rehearsals where Mark pointed out that Candace got red faced with Maks and doesn't with him, or some such.   I was thinking...that's because Maks is a man and you Mark,  are a boy,  lol    It was cute though.



Kellie Pickler!  Did you see the music video they did together?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nraJkBMDJD8

Also Maria Menounos.  Remember how they kissed in both their Rumba and Salsa?  Howard Stern actually went on his radio show to bash her, saying that if his wife carried on the way Maria did with Derek, he would have left her!    Maria's boyfriend actually came on the show and said that he was jealous of Derek and wondered if anything happened between them.  After Maria came back from GMA with Derek (after they got eliminated) her bf made her stay in a hotel  because he was pissed!


----------



## arnott

An update on Amy's injury:

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...ury-20140430,0,6008773.story#yrPjPJxr4EMYveDV


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> So Amy has a rib out of place and is still in a lot of pain.  Hope she can continue.
> 
> http://ca.eonline.com/news/536865/i...-stars-journey-over-i-have-a-rib-out-of-place


Rib injuries seem to be common for the dancers.  First Danica, now Amy, and I believe Maria Menounos cracked her ribs.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Kellie Pickler!  Did you see the music video they did together?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nraJkBMDJD8
> 
> Also Maria Menounos.  Remember how they kissed in both their Rumba and Salsa?  Howard Stern actually went on his radio show to bash her, saying that if his wife carried on the way Maria did with Derek, he would have left her!    Maria's boyfriend actually came on the show and said that he was jealous of Derek and wondered if anything happened between them.  After Maria came back from GMA with Derek (after they got eliminated) her bf made her stay in a hotel  because he was pissed!


 

And Maria Menounos cracked two ribs during rehearsal with Derek, hmmm!


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> And Maria Menounos cracked two ribs during rehearsal with Derek, hmmm!



  lol

So Mark is a solo artist now and will be singing his debut single on the show on Monday!

http://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwtv/...NCING-WITH-THE-STARS-55-20140501#.U2MLpl7oZ69


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> So Mark is a solo artist now and will be singing his debut single on the show on Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwtv/...NCING-WITH-THE-STARS-55-20140501#.U2MLpl7oZ69




He and Derek were singing together, I wonder if he is too busy with choreography?


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> He and Derek were singing together, I wonder if he is too busy with choreography?



The Ballas Hough Band broke up years ago.  Derek is still making his own music.  He will be playing some of his original music on tour with his sister this summer, and he wrote one of the songs in his new movie.    Here is the video for that.  He's not the one singing, but he wrote the song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6P9In3mjpP4


----------



## RowanOak

arnott said:


> Kellie Pickler!  Did you see the music video they did together?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nraJkBMDJD8
> 
> Also Maria Menounos.  Remember how they kissed in both their Rumba and Salsa?  Howard Stern actually went on his radio show to bash her, saying that if his wife carried on the way Maria did with Derek, he would have left her!    Maria's boyfriend actually came on the show and said that he was jealous of Derek and wondered if anything happened between them.  After Maria came back from GMA with Derek (after they got eliminated) her bf made her stay in a hotel  because he was pissed!



I agree with you!  The best chemistry ever with Derek was with Kellie Pickler, imo.  Their Supersize Freestyle was my all-time favorite ever.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t49xmTr1M9I


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> I agree with you!  The best chemistry ever with Derek was with Kellie Pickler, imo.  Their Supersize Freestyle was my all-time favorite ever.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t49xmTr1M9I



Whenever Derek gets asked who his favourite partner was, he says he can't say, but then implies it was Kellie, saying he had a connection with her and that the freestyle he did with her was one of his favourites.

I thought he also had good chemistry with Jennifer Grey.  Loved the Samba they did where he was a schoolboy she was his teacher!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> lol
> 
> So Mark is a solo artist now and will be singing his debut single on the show on Monday!
> 
> http://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwtv/...NCING-WITH-THE-STARS-55-20140501#.U2MLpl7oZ69


 
Ha!  Let's hope it's better than Val's rap song!  LOL


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Ha!  Let's hope it's better than Val's rap song!  LOL



Val had a rap song?!    When?


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Val had a rap song?!    When?


 
A couple years ago I think it was,   I was so embarrassed for him, really wish I had never seen it!  lol  

Make sure you are both sitting down and NOT drinking anything as you watch! 

http://youtu.be/OcN6hPlaoc0


----------



## HarliRexx

That IS really bad! SO bad you'd almost think it was intentionally bad.


----------



## LindaP

HarliRexx said:


> That IS really bad! SO bad you'd almost think it was intentionally bad.


 
Let's go with that, it was intentional! lol


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> A couple years ago I think it was,   I was so embarrassed for him, really wish I had never seen it!  lol
> 
> Make sure you are both sitting down and NOT drinking anything as you watch!
> 
> http://youtu.be/OcN6hPlaoc0



'I'm so hot and I'm never coming down, just met a girl she already going down'  

I don't think Mark's song can be worse that that!


----------



## RowanOak

Ewww.  How can you 'unsee' that?  My Eyes!  My Ears!!


----------



## LindaP

RowanOak said:


> Ewww.  How can you 'unsee' that?  My Eyes!  My Ears!!


 
I feel like I need to apologize to everyone for posting that link.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> 'I'm so hot and I'm never coming down, just met a girl she already going down'
> 
> I don't think Mark's song can be worse that that!


 
Safe to say you are right,  lol.  

Did you see the part in judging where it was brought up and Val got this embarrassed look on his face, said something like 'oh no' and Maks was laughing in the background?  I don't think he's proud of it, if that helps.


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> 'I'm so hot and I'm never coming down, just met a girl she already going down'
> 
> I don't think Mark's song can be worse that that!




Lol! I caught that too. So juvenile. I can't believe he recorded that.


----------



## HarliRexx

LindaP said:


> Safe to say you are right,  lol.
> 
> Did you see the part in judging where it was brought up and Val got this embarrassed look on his face, said something like 'oh no' and Maks was laughing in the background?  I don't think he's proud of it, if that helps.




I missed that! Do you remember what episode it was?


----------



## LindaP

HarliRexx said:


> I missed that! Do you remember what episode it was?


 
Recent, not this one but the one before maybe?


----------



## pquiles

LindaP said:


> A couple years ago I think it was,   I was so embarrassed for him, really wish I had never seen it!  lol
> 
> Make sure you are both sitting down and NOT drinking anything as you watch!
> 
> http://youtu.be/OcN6hPlaoc0




Just the still frame alone prohibits me from clicking play.


----------



## arnott

So Abby Lee Miller has it in for Mark and Derek.     From OK magazine:

OK!: A couple of years ago Derek and Mark were very critical about your teaching style on Dance Moms. Is this your chance for revenge?

ALM: I think I may make them drop and give me 50! Fifty push-ups. You know what, payback is a *****. You never know. You never, ever, ever know. I teach my kids that all the time. We go to a competition, we check into the hotel, you get in the elevator, you&#8217;re in a restaurant. You don&#8217;t know who is judging the competition. You don&#8217;t know where they are or anything else. You always have to remember that if you say something negative, it&#8217;s going to come back to haunt you.

http://okmagazine.com/get-scoop/ok-...rek-hough-mark-ballas-dancing-with-the-stars/


----------



## tamshac77

pquiles said:


> Just the still frame alone prohibits me from clicking play.




Lol! Same thing I said but I went back anyway. Curiosity killed the cat.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Safe to say you are right,  lol.
> 
> Did you see the part in judging where it was brought up and Val got this embarrassed look on his face, said something like 'oh no' and Maks was laughing in the background?  I don't think he's proud of it, if that helps.



When was this?


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> Ewww.  How can you 'unsee' that?  My Eyes!  My Ears!!


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> I liked the part of rehearsals where Mark pointed out that Candace got red faced with Maks and doesn't with him, or some such.   I* was thinking...that's because Maks is a man and you Mark,  are a boy,  lol *   It was cute though.



   Poor Mark!   I actually read an article a while back that said Maks would say he's a man while Mark and Derek are boys.


----------



## arnott

How are you guys liking this season's format compared to last season?  I think I like the fast pace of last season better.  Scores right away instead of painful interviews in the skybox and fewer guest judges. A guest judge every week is overkill in my opinion.  All those judges talking make it a snoozefest.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Poor Mark!   I actually read an article a while back that said Maks would say he's a man while Mark and Derek are boys.



I would agree,  but then that's probably my age showing,  I'm 45.   Physically I find Maks and Tony more appealing,  more my type of look.  Both Derek and Mark probably look younger than they are.



arnott said:


> How are you guys liking this season's format compared to last season?  I think I like the fast pace of last season better.  Scores right away instead of painful interviews in the skybox and fewer guest judges. A guest judge every week is overkill in my opinion.  All those judges talking make it a snoozefest.


 
I don't mind the interviews but agree on the extra judge,  too much.  I am kinda dreading next week with the dance mom beeoch.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> I would agree,  but then that's probably my age showing,  I'm 45.   *Physically I find Maks and Tony more appealing,  more my type of look. * Both Derek and Mark probably look younger than they are.



That's the first I heard of anyone finding Tony attractive!  lol  I think Val is more attractive out of the 2 brothers.

My Dad recently commented that Derek is looking more mature now.


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> How are you guys liking this season's format compared to last season?  I think I like the fast pace of last season better.  *Scores right away instead of painful interviews in the skybox *and fewer guest judges. A guest judge every week is overkill in my opinion.  All those judges talking make it a snoozefest.



I hate that part.  I haven't watched in ages.  I would imagine it was better last season with instant scores.


----------



## RowanOak

LindaP said:


> I feel like I need to apologize to everyone for posting that link.



No need to apologize.  I did see a therapist this morning, though, and I told her to send the bill to LindaP.


----------



## pquiles

RowanOak said:


> No need to apologize.  I did see a therapist this morning, though, and I told her to send the bill to LindaP.




Lmbo @ this.


----------



## RowanOak

arnott said:


> How are you guys liking this season's format compared to last season?  I think I like the fast pace of last season better.  Scores right away instead of painful interviews in the skybox and fewer guest judges. A guest judge every week is overkill in my opinion.  All those judges talking make it a snoozefest.



I read that they were trying to appeal to the younger crowd this year, as they had lost some of that demographic last year.  I'm certainly not in the "younger" category, but I think they're being OTT this year in several ways.  I think last year's format was *perfect* and this year it seems to drag a bit.  Also, this 4th judge thing just adds to the "dragging" and the judges seem sillier, not younger-acting.  It emphasizes (even more) that it is about the judges more than the dancers.  When Len is your favorite judge this year, you KNOW that something's wrong with that!


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> *I read that they were trying to appeal to the younger crowd this year, as they had lost some of that demographic last year.*  I'm certainly not in the "younger" category, but I think they're being OTT this year in several ways. * I think last year's format was *perfect* and this year it seems to drag a bit.  Also, this 4th judge thing just adds to the "dragging" *and the judges seem sillier, not younger-acting.  It emphasizes (even more) that it is about the judges more than the dancers.  When Len is your favorite judge this year, you KNOW that something's wrong with that!



Younger meaning  how old?  18-24?  I know the pros were not fans of the glitter pit last season, but it was fun to see their expressions or what they were doing when a couple was dancing.  For example when Leah and Tony danced to I Got You Babe, everyone in the glitter pit was swaying back and forth to the music together!  

ITA about the dragging!

One thing I do like better this season is that they went back to standing on the right side of the judges' table!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> That's the first I heard of anyone finding Tony attractive!  lol  I think Val is more attractive out of the 2 brothers.
> 
> My Dad recently commented that Derek is looking more mature now.


 
Really?  I have girlfriends that swoon over Tony,   he's handsome. Val is ok but not quite as attractive to me as Tony, Maks, Gleb..     He has a great body though and when he was braiding Mery's hair I thought that was sexy. 

Derek is getting there, though you still could put both him and Mark at a frat party and no one would think they look out of place.    They have boyish looks and are a bit slighter in build.



RowanOak said:


> No need to apologize.  I did see a therapist this morning, though, and I told her to send the bill to LindaP.


 
       I saw that when he was just starting on the show, it took me about 2 years to recover any sort of physical interest in him after that!  lol     When he partnered with Zendaya  he gained some respect back, he was very good with her, not slimy at all and a gentleman, as he should have been.



RowanOak said:


> I read that they were trying to appeal to the younger crowd this year, as they had lost some of that demographic last year.  I'm certainly not in the "younger" category, but I think they're being OTT this year in several ways.  I think last year's format was *perfect* and this year it seems to drag a bit.  Also, this 4th judge thing just adds to the "dragging" and the judges seem sillier, not younger-acting.  It emphasizes (even more) that it is about the judges more than the dancers.  When Len is your favorite judge this year, you KNOW that something's wrong with that!


 
Bwah!  He is my favorite judge!   So I guess that's the plan behind the whole tweet campaign to have Tony take his shirt off and Peta dress in the lingerie?   



arnott said:


> Younger meaning  how old?  18-24?!


 
    I have a 20 year old daughter,  we have shows we enjoy together but DWTS is definitely not one of them.


----------



## iluvmybags

I agree about the 4th/guest judge every week.  Considering they cram everything into one night now - dancing, Macy's Dance of Stars (or whatever they call it!), scoring, elimination - everything is so rushed, especially when you get towards the end.  The final 2-3 dancers always seem to get shortchanged because they're pressed for time.  An occasional guest judge that actually MEANS something - like Paula Abdul or Julianne Hough is OK, but bringing people on just for the hype isn't needed.  People tune into this show for what its been all these years - celebrities doing (for the most part) something outside their element, pro dancers who can dance AND choreograph, judges who know what they're talking about & are entertaining (again, for the most part!).  They're not tuning in to see some reality show fame hoe, or some dude from the music business, or even some past winner who are only their to promote themselves.  Other than the guest judge, I think the "new" format is working.


----------



## tamshac77

Abby Lee Miller added nothing but awkwardness to the show, IMO. 

Has Maks ever caressed other partners as much as he does Meryl? They're both constantly touching. I was a little disappointed in their performance but I loved the choreography. They're still my favorites. 

I thought Candace and Amy were over scored but I'm proud of their progress. 

I knew Danica was next.


----------



## RowanOak

^She did make it awkward, but honestly, I was expecting worse.  I loved it when Maks said he didn't care what she thought.  That was brave because it was before she had scored them.

I thought the icing on the cake tonight was the last number.  There really didn't seem to be any drop off in quality of dancing between the pros and Amy and James.


----------



## tamshac77

RowanOak said:


> ^She did make it awkward, but honestly, I was expecting worse.  I loved it when Maks said he didn't care what she thought.  That was brave because it was before she had scored them.
> 
> I thought the icing on the cake tonight was the last number.  There really didn't seem to be any drop off in quality of dancing between the pros and Amy and James.




I agree. They were really in sync which made them all look great together.


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> ^She did make it awkward, but honestly, I was expecting worse. * I loved it when Maks said he didn't care what she thought.  *That was brave because it was before she had scored them.



Did you notice Derek smiling evilly and clapping when Maks said that?  I LOLed!  

Does it make me evil that I also laughed when Mark punched Candace in the face?  

I liked Meryl and Maks' dance but think it was more Contemporary than Rumba.

Yet another guest judge next week.  Here we go again.


----------



## arnott

So what did you all think of Mark's song?  It was better than I expected.  Much better than Val's rap song!


----------



## arnott

Here's what the pros had to say about Abby after the show:

http://okmagazine.com/get-scoop/derek-hough-mark-ballas-maks-chmerkovskiy-talk-abby-lee-miller/


----------



## Brandless

Although I love Candace, I thought she should have gone home before Danica. The scoring last night was all over the place, thanks to their guest judge Abby. Is she even qualified to judge ballroom dancing? She seemed to be nitpicking on the inconsequential things. 

Regarding Meryl and Maks, I also thought their rumba looked more contemporary. No doubt they are great but I think Meryl has an unfair advantage from the get go. Same with Charlie. So I'm rooting for Amy.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> So what did you all think of Mark's song?  It was better than I expected.  Much better than Val's rap song!


 
I thought it was good!  I also loved his dance moves and the choreography.  I don't think it's something I would download and play at home but to dance to it was really good.  He surprised me, I was impressed.

I loved Maks and Meryl's dance!  That's another I'm going to be watching more than one time, so good.   About the rumba content, I really can't comment because I don't know enough but it didn't matter to me,  I loved the dance and the choreography.  Oh Maks, I do so love how you say whatever you want to say!      Yes it was cute to see Derek clapping to Mak's comment, at least we know there is one thing they agree on,  lol    She looks like she was pouting over that comment when the camera came back to her after the break. 

Danica and Val - not surprised Danica left,  but also sad to see them go.  Saw an interview with them on GMA this morning and when Val was asked what he thought of Abby's judging it was something like... I don't have an opinion positive or negative one way or another, she was just there ..like the props are there.  

I think Candace really came out of her shell!  Last week and now this, she is starting to loosen up and step up.  Good.     Really Abby is going to criticize the choreography instead of give any critique on the dancing for Candace? Pfffft!   And she's saying she would have the guy drop the girl on the floor and walk off? Classy.  
Loved Amy and Derek's tango, good use of the chair!

The celeb dances were ok,  not a biggie for me.  The best part was Val and Maks' grandma, adorable!  Adorable to see how they are with her too.


----------



## LindaP

Brandless said:


> The scoring last night was all over the place, thanks to their guest judge Abby. Is she even qualified to judge ballroom dancing? *She seemed to be nitpicking on the inconsequential things.*
> .


----------



## pquiles

tamshac77 said:


> Abby Lee Miller added nothing but awkwardness to the show, IMO.
> 
> Has Maks ever caressed other partners as much as he does Meryl? They're both constantly touching. I was a little disappointed in their performance but I loved the choreography. They're still my favorites.
> 
> I thought Candace and Amy were over scored but I'm proud of their progress.
> 
> I knew Danica was next.




I mentioned to my DH that they: "Maks & Meryl" ... Look like they are an actual couple.  I think he's smitten with her.  He even inferred it in his comments about her.  He didn't say they'll remain just friends.  I think he said "whatever this is"... Oh.. And I caught the bit of her rubbing his thigh while standing in front of him, kinda like I would do to my DH.


----------



## LindaP

pquiles said:


> I mentioned to my DH that they: "Maks & Meryl" ... Look like they are an actual couple.  I think he's smitten with her.  He even inferred it in his comments about her.  He didn't say they'll remain just friends.  I think he said "whatever this is"... Oh.. And I caught the bit of her rubbing his thigh while standing in front of him, kinda like I would do to my DH.


 

Oh I hope so, I would love this! 

Here is Tony interviewing  Abby and the pros/celebs about Abby - 

http://www.extratv.com/2014/05/06/dwts-week-8-the-pros-feud-with-dance-moms-guest-judge/


----------



## tamshac77

pquiles said:


> I mentioned to my DH that they: "Maks & Meryl" ... Look like they are an actual couple.  I think he's smitten with her.  He even inferred it in his comments about her.  He didn't say they'll remain just friends.  I think he said "whatever this is"... Oh.. And I caught the bit of her rubbing his thigh while standing in front of him, kinda like I would do to my DH.




I know. The way they touch each other is on another level. I haven't watched in years so I wonder if he's always like that with his partners.


----------



## pquiles

tamshac77 said:


> I know. The way they touch each other is on another level. I haven't watched in years so I wonder if he's always like that with his partners.




Same here.  I only tuned in this year because of Meryl, Charlie and Nene (all the RHOA drama had me intrigued).

When O saw Meryl and Charlie at the Olympics I thought they looked like they were out of a fairytale.  She is incredibly beautiful - a quiet beauty/like a literal princess.  Charlie seemed very humble but strong.  My entire family love those two.  I think Maks is very, very macho; but appears very controlled and soft with Meryl.  She seems to bring out the best in him.... Or... Maybe I'm just seeing things.


----------



## Chanel522

I can not stand Meryl and Maks!!  They're so smug and arrogant.  Definitely pulling for Candace or James to win!  Both of them are great performers and seem very humble and sweet.  I'm really really hoping Meryl and Maks get voted off soon.


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> So what did you all think of Mark's song?  It was better than I expected.  Much better than Val's rap song!



I thought it was too Justin Timberlake-ish, but yes much better than Val rapping.


----------



## tamshac77

pquiles said:


> Same here.  I only tuned in this year because of Meryl, Charlie and Nene (all the RHOA drama had me intrigued).
> 
> When O saw Meryl and Charlie at the Olympics I thought they looked like they were out of a fairytale.  She is incredibly beautiful - a quiet beauty/like a literal princess.  Charlie seemed very humble but strong.  My entire family love those two.  I think Maks is very, very macho; but appears very controlled and soft with Meryl.  *She seems to bring out the best in him.... Or... Maybe I'm just seeing things.*



It's not just you.  My SIL noticed the same thing.  She said he's always been an arrogant tight $%@, but Meryl has softened him up a lot.


----------



## LindaP

pquiles said:


> When O saw Meryl and Charlie at the Olympics I thought they looked like they were out of a fairytale.  She is incredibly beautiful - a quiet beauty/like a literal princess.  Charlie seemed very humble but strong.  My entire family love those two.  I think Maks is very, very macho; but appears very controlled and soft with Meryl.  She seems to bring out the best in him.... Or... Maybe I'm just seeing things.


 
I see it too, so if we're seeing things it's the two of us!       This has been the best season in so long,  it feels like the season of Maks.  Finally!  lol  And Meryl is so perfect with him, she has him wrapped around her finger.


----------



## arnott

Cody and his girlfriend broke up.  Wonder if Witney had anything to do with that!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Cody and his girlfriend broke up.  Wonder if Witney had anything to do with that!




He wrote Whitney a song so probably, lol.


----------



## arnott

Derek's face when Maks said he doesn't care what Abby has to say.  







credit: purederekhough


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> He wrote Whitney a song so probably, lol.


----------



## LindaP

OMG Charlie went home!!   Well I have to say I'm surprised but I get it.  I always felt a certain distance watching him,   he holds himself and moves more like he's ice skating still, he could never relax and let that go.    So for the guys,  I'm glad James is still here.

Finally a Macy's Stars of Dance routine that was GOOD!  The others just didn't wow me but I was riveted to this one.  Well done!

The dances - I can't say I loved any of them enough to go and rewatch,   the rehearsals were more entertaining.   Love Maks and Meryl together as always!   It's so fun to see him this season as he's gone through so many changes.  This sure has been many years of a personal journey for Maks.  I hope he wins!

Wow,  Amy getting a call from Oprah!  Really cool and you can bet that will also help bring in votes. 

I am officially bored with Candace,  I hope she goes next before James.


----------



## Chanel522

Love Candace and James!!  She is adorable and so is James.  Maks and Meryl can go anytime...don't like either of them at all.


----------



## HarliRexx

I'm sad to see Charlie go! He was so lovable and fun to watch. 

Candace wasn't nearly as impressive as the previous two weeks. 

I just don't understand James' appeal. IMO he's not attractive, masculine, or fun to watch. To me his personality is bland and his performances are forgettable. I hope he's next to go.


----------



## arnott

I'm not sad to see Charlie go, but for the first time last night I found him adorable with that solo he did at the end of the New York New York dance and his smile at the end of it was so cute!  He also seems like a genuinely nice and approachable guy.

I LOLed when Bruno put both legs in the air when Maks kissed him!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> I'm not sad to see Charlie go, but for the first time last night I found him adorable with that solo he did at the end of the New York New York dance and his smile at the end of it was so cute!  He also seems like a genuinely nice and approachable guy.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOLed when Bruno put both legs in the air when Maks kissed him!




Lol! I laughed at Bruno too. I couldn't believe he did all that! 

I agree. Charlie does seems like a pretty good guy. 

I believe the best are still standing. M&M are my fav.


----------



## iluvmybags

Chanel522 said:


> Love Candace and James!! She is adorable and so is James. Maks and Meryl can go anytime...don't like either of them at all.


 

So Candace and James are adorable (I don't think many will dispute you on that), but do you really think they're better dancers than Maks & Meryl? You may not like them, but do you honestly think Candace & Mark or James & Peta deserve to win over Maks & Meryl? People always complain that this show is a popularity contest, rather than a dancing competition -- but then viewers base their votes on who's adorable or cute (or a favorite actor) rather than who can dance. To be honest -- I can't believe Candace is still there but Charlie & Danica went home


----------



## tamshac77

iluvmybags said:


> So Candace and James are adorable (I don't think many will dispute you on that), but do you really think they're better dancers than Maks & Meryl? You may not like them, but do you honestly think Candace & Mark or James & Peta deserve to win over Maks & Meryl? *People always complain that this show is a popularity contest, rather than a dancing competition -- but then viewers base their votes on who's adorable or cute (or a favorite actor) rather than who can dance. To be honest -- I can't believe Candace is still there but Charlie & Danica went home*



That's how I feel.


----------



## LindaP

iluvmybags said:


> So Candace and James are adorable (I don't think many will dispute you on that), but do you really think they're better dancers than Maks & Meryl? You may not like them, but do you honestly think Candace & Mark or James & Peta deserve to win over Maks & Meryl? People always complain that this show is a popularity contest, rather than a dancing competition -- but then viewers base their votes on who's adorable or cute (or a favorite actor) rather than who can dance. To be honest -- *I can't believe Candace is still there but Charlie & Danica went home*


 
I know.    I didn't love Charlie but he is far better than Candace.  Still I think a lot of people like to vote for the person that they feel has had the biggest 'journey', they've come the farthest.     It has to be like this or what would be the point in even pairing someone that's 70 years old against someone young and trained in dance?  We would all know the winner immediately.  So I think it's not always about the best dancer and I'm ok with that.    Donny Osmond won for goodness sake!  Ok, I was _not_ ok with that, but dang he had a fan base that liked to vote.  

I really hope Maks and Meryl win, if they don't - well honestly I don't even think I'll watch anymore but I'm ok with the process.   It is what it is.   It has to be in part a popularity contest because the contestants are not evenly matched to begin with. So a dancer not only has to be good but they have to be able to pull in the votes.




arnott said:


> I'm not sad to see Charlie go, but for the first time last night I found him adorable with that solo he did at the end of the New York New York dance and his smile at the end of it was so cute!  He also seems like a genuinely nice and approachable guy.
> 
> *I LOLed when Bruno put both legs in the air when Maks kissed him!*


 
He is a riot!  I read an interview with Carrie Ann that said he attends their meetings in his underwear sometimes.   I think this crazy thing he does for judging is not just an act,  lol


----------



## arnott

Looking forward to the freestyles!


----------



## LindaP

I heard on the radio this morning that Mark's shoulder popped out during rehearsal and he had to be taken to the hospital to have it put back in..


----------



## chowlover2

LindaP said:


> I heard on the radio this morning that Mark's shoulder popped out during rehearsal and he had to be taken to the hospital to have it put back in..




I hope he's ok, I've heard that is really painful.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> I heard on the radio this morning that Mark's shoulder popped out during rehearsal and he had to be taken to the hospital to have it put back in..



Here's the video for that:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1vlrma_mark-ballas-injured-update-status-gma-5-19-14_people

Hope he can still dance tonight!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Here's the video for that:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1vlrma_mark-ballas-injured-update-status-gma-5-19-14_people
> 
> Hope he can still dance tonight!


 
Yikes,  that looked painful.  I hope he's there,  he worked all season for this.

Maks and Meryl are so adorable together!!


----------



## KathyB

Maks and Meryl......O...M....G...... Dance Perfection!


----------



## Brandless

KathyB said:


> Maks and Meryl......O...M....G...... Dance Perfection!




Yes! Maks may just get the elusive mirror ball! Although Derek and Amy got perfect scores too


----------



## KathyB

Brandless said:


> Yes! Maks may just get the elusive mirror ball! Although Derek and Amy got perfect scores too



True, but Amy and Derek don't have that special "umph" connection that Maks and Meryl do.  I'm so glad he finally got a GOOD partner this time!


----------



## Brandless

KathyB said:


> True, but Amy and Derek don't have that special "umph" connection that Maks and Meryl do.  I'm so glad he finally got a GOOD partner this time!




Yup, I was gonna add that about Derek and Amy but I had to answer the door and didn't realize my post went through


----------



## xikry5talix

*spoiler*


I'm surprised Candace is in the final 3?!?! I don't even know James but I feel like he is more of a contender for the finale? Guess he didn't have a big enough fan base...


----------



## arnott

My husband thinks Mark was faking his injury!  

Amy and Derek looked like they were going to make out at the end of their freestyle!


----------



## arnott

xikry5talix said:


> *spoiler*
> 
> 
> I'm surprised Candace is in the final 3?!?! I don't even know James but I feel like he is more of a contender for the finale? Guess he didn't have a big enough fan base...



I think it came down to the fan base so not too surprised.  I didn't know who James was before the show either, but grew up watching Full House.

Imagine the upset and shock if Candace ends up winning it all!


----------



## tamshac77

KathyB said:


> Maks and Meryl......O...M....G...... Dance Perfection!



I know! The singer Brandi was in the audience in tears. They took my breath away. LOVE them. 



xikry5talix said:


> *spoiler*
> 
> 
> I'm surprised Candace is in the final 3?!?! I don't even know James but I feel like he is more of a contender for the finale? Guess he didn't have a big enough fan base...



I'm surprised too about Candace. I guess she's pretty popular. I like her but I want the best dancer to win.


----------



## xikry5talix

I like Candace too. She seems like a sweet girl and I grew up watching Full House but I don't think she is on the same level as the other finalists. I'm rooting for Maks and Meryl!

I don't think Mark was faking his injury. I could have sworn I saw him cringe in pain for a moment during the freestyle dance.


----------



## RowanOak

I know dialidol hasn't meant much in the last few years, but I went to it anyway.  Shock. Look at this:

http://stars.dialidol.com/asp/predictions/predictions.asp


----------



## KathyB

I was stunned at James being eliminated.  Even though Candace has improved, she isn't at the level where James was and will not ever be at the level Meryl is.  However, she is the definition of what the show is all about -- having no dance experience and making it to the finals, but even so, at this point, allowing her to win would be wrong because she's not the best dancer of the three finalists.


----------



## LindaP

KathyB said:


> True, but Amy and Derek don't have that special "umph" connection that Maks and Meryl do.  I'm so glad he finally got a GOOD partner this time!


 
Agreed!  Win or no win, this has totally been the season of Maks and I have enjoyed every minute of it!  



xikry5talix said:


> *spoiler*
> 
> 
> I'm surprised Candace is in the final 3?!?! I don't even know James but I feel like he is more of a contender for the finale? Guess he didn't have a big enough fan base...


 
I know,  I see lots of online drama with people ticked off she made it and he's out.    But I had no clue who he was and still not even sure so..



arnott said:


> I think it came down to the fan base so not too surprised.  I didn't know who James was before the show either, but grew up watching Full House.
> 
> Imagine the upset and shock if Candace ends up winning it all!


 
Right,   I loved that show as a kid and although I would prefer James over Candace I can see how he doesn't have the fan base.  All my votes went to Maks and Meryl so I was no help there,  lol


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> My husband thinks Mark was faking his injury!
> 
> Amy and Derek looked like they were going to make out at the end of their freestyle!


 

Faking it?  Bwahahaha!!  For drama?  Sympathy vote?  Too funny.


----------



## tamshac77

RowanOak said:


> I know dialidol hasn't meant much in the last few years, but I went to it anyway.  Shock. Look at this:
> 
> http://stars.dialidol.com/asp/predictions/predictions.asp




Wow, thanks. I hope that's not completely accurate, lol. Sorry Candace but I really want Maks and Meryl to win.


----------



## Brandless

RowanOak said:


> I know dialidol hasn't meant much in the last few years, but I went to it anyway.  Shock. Look at this:
> 
> http://stars.dialidol.com/asp/predictions/predictions.asp




Wow, I hope that's not accurate. Even if Maks and Meryl get perfect scores tonight, I'm not sure it will be enough to surpass that lead.

I also grew up watching Full House. I thought James deserved the final slot more but up till last night, I still couldn't remember his full name! So fan base really counts. Remember Donny and Marie Osmond? Donny won his season and Marie made it to the finals of hers although there were more deserving competitors but they were hugely popular during their heydays and I was one of their faithful fans! And I know some fans don't care for those with unfair advantage from the get go. Maybe next season they should categorize based on experience?


----------



## LindaP

Brandless said:


> Wow, I hope that's not accurate. Even if Maks and Meryl get perfect scores tonight, I'm not sure it will be enough to surpass that lead.
> 
> I also grew up watching Full House. I thought James deserved the final slot more but up till last night, I still couldn't remember his full name! So fan base really counts. Remember Donny and Marie Osmond? Donny won his season and Marie made it to the finals of hers although there were more deserving competitors but they were hugely popular during their heydays and I was one of their faithful fans! And I know some fans don't care for those with unfair advantage from the get go. Maybe next season they should categorize based on experience?



It's the first season I've voted for a contestant with the kind of experience Meryl has!   Normally I would much rather go for someone with less experience that was come a long way.   If Maks and Meryl were not an option I would have gone for James probably, or Candace.  Amy suffers for being with Derek who has had more than his share of ringers,   I wish he'd just move on and do tv or movies or whatever,  he does not need any more wins under his belt.   If he must stay then give him a contestant they'd normally give to Tony or Louie, lol.  They play such favorites with the pros!


----------



## LindaP

tamshac77 said:


> Wow, thanks. I hope that's not completely accurate, lol. Sorry Candace but I really want Maks and Meryl to win.


 
I don't understand how this works? 

Hard to believe Candace would beat Amy and Derek even?  Derek has his own little cult of fans that vote for him no matter what.  Could the popularity of Full House surpass even this, plus those rooting for Amy with all she's overcome?


----------



## sdkitty

LindaP said:


> I don't understand how this works?
> 
> Hard to believe Candace would beat Amy and Derek even?  Derek has his own little cult of fans that vote for him no matter what.  Could the popularity of Full House surpass even this, plus those rooting for Amy with all she's overcome?


I don't watch this show anymore, partly because the results are based too much on popularity, not dancing skill.
This season I watched The Voice.  Now I'm disillusioned with that show too.  They eliminated the singer who was hands-down the best of all and it looks like the winner of the whole thing will be a teenager with a big twitter following.
I think maybe I'd prefer to have these shows controlled more by the judges and less by the stupid public.


----------



## LindaP

sdkitty said:


> I don't watch this show anymore, partly because the results are based too much on popularity, not dancing skill.
> This season I watched The Voice.  Now I'm disillusioned with that show too.  They eliminated the singer who was hands-down the best of all and it looks like the winner of the whole thing will be a teenager with a big twitter following.
> I think maybe I'd prefer to have these shows controlled more by the judges and less by the stupid public.


 
I can understand that, especially when it comes down to launching a career.   

I could swear though that when Nicole S. won - I don't think she had the audience vote and the judging all of the sudden got to do an extra round results night.    There was no way they were going to let her lose and that made me mad!     So there is no pleasing everyone,  lol


----------



## tamshac77

LindaP said:


> I don't understand how this works?
> 
> Hard to believe Candace would beat Amy and Derek even?  Derek has his own little cult of fans that vote for him no matter what.  Could the popularity of Full House surpass even this, plus those rooting for Amy with all she's overcome?




Surely only Full House fans aren't bringing in that many votes. Isn't she also a best-selling author?

I'll be upset if Meryl lost. I am not in favor of public voting for competitions like this. I tuned in to see good dancing and even voted for the first time ever because I think Meryl and Maks are so darn good. I don't care more about personal journeys, lol. Maybe I'm watching for the wrong reason.


----------



## sdkitty

tamshac77 said:


> Surely only Full House fans aren't bringing in that many votes. Isn't she also a best-selling author?
> 
> I'll be upset if Meryl lost. I am not in favor of public voting for competitions like this. I tuned in to see good dancing and even voted for the first time ever because I think Meryl and Maks are so darn good. I don't care more about personal journeys, lol. Maybe I'm watching for the wrong reason.


I'm with you
It doesn't even bother me as it does a lot of people if they have a background that includes some sort of dance.  I just like the best dancers.


----------



## tamshac77

It is ON!


----------



## chowlover2

This was a great season, I'm going to miss watching!


----------



## tamshac77

They did it! I'm SO happy for Meryl and Maks!

Is this Mak's last season?


----------



## 19flowers

YAY, YAY, YAY -- so happy Meryl and Maks won -- this was the best season yet!


----------



## RowanOak

I am delirious that Meryl and Maks won!  I was really worried after reading that poll, since that was a strong indication of how popular Candace was with some (*many*) voters.  It really would have been a travesty to me if the best dancers EVER, imo, on DWTS didn't win.

One of the most touching scenes of the night was how happy the guy pros on the show were that Maks had finally won. Happy, HAPPY for M & M!!


----------



## xikry5talix

So happy for Meryl and Maks!!


----------



## tamshac77

I can't believe how happy I am for M&M. I will miss watching them dance every week. I really enjoyed the entire season, too. I think I'm good now...don't know if I'll watch anymore, lol.


----------



## RowanOak

Read this all the way to the bottom of the article.  Who knew this about Meryl before the Finals??

http://www.glamour.com/entertainmen...e-stars-finale-recap.html?intcid=recirc_yahoo


----------



## arnott

It was so funny when they were announcing the winner, Maks was grinding his teeth and looking like he wanted it so bad, while Derek didn't have a care in the world!  It almost looked like he wanted Maks to win!


----------



## LindaP

RowanOak said:


> I am delirious that Meryl and Maks won!  I was really worried after reading that poll, since that was a strong indication of how popular Candace was with some (*many*) voters.  It really would have been a travesty to me if the best dancers EVER, imo, on DWTS didn't win.
> 
> One of the most touching scenes of the night was how happy the guy pros on the show were that Maks had finally won. Happy, HAPPY for M & M!!


 
Yes!  Delirious is an excellent word!  Well deserved too, I've watched their freestyle so many times now.  Has to be the best freestyle ever to grace DWTS.   The whole season was amazing, the best season ever!   I think even the judges agree,  I've never seen Carrie Ann,  Len and Bruno so excited and so positive.  



tamshac77 said:


> I can't believe how happy I am for M&M. I will miss watching them dance every week. I really enjoyed the entire season, too. I think I'm good now...don't know if I'll watch anymore, lol.


 
I kinda feel the same,  DWTS you have now completed me,  lol    We'll see!


----------



## KathyB

From week one, I believe all the pros knew Maks hit the jackpot with Meryl as a partner.  They were unstoppable.  Honestly, I also believe Derek knew this was Maks' year.  Although Amy danced well, she wasn't on the same level as Meryl.  IMO, Danica should have gone farther than she did.  But, I was a Charlie and Meryl fan from the start.  SO happy Meryl and Maks won!!!


----------



## LindaP

RowanOak said:


> Read this all the way to the bottom of the article.  Who knew this about Meryl before the Finals??
> 
> http://www.glamour.com/entertainmen...e-stars-finale-recap.html?intcid=recirc_yahoo


 
Yikes,  food poisoning and 2 broken toes!   Did not show at all.


----------



## boxermom

I'm happy for Meryl and Maks and so happy Maks finally won.

The rumor is he'll replace Len as a judge next year? Has anyone else heard that? Or have you all discussed it already? I haven't followed the thread like I usually do.


----------



## LindaP

boxermom said:


> I'm happy for Meryl and Maks and so happy Maks finally won.
> 
> The rumor is he'll replace Len as a judge next year? Has anyone else heard that? Or have you all discussed it already? I haven't followed the thread like I usually do.


 
I've heard that too,  I'll miss Len if he goes but there is no one I'd rather see in his place than Maks! Then I'd definitely have to tune in.  

I can't imagine Derek didn't WANT to win,   that wouldn't be true to Amy.    But I could tell most of the pros and the judges were glad Maks won.  I think he's right, it wouldn't have meant so much now if it hadn't been elusive up until this point.   The harder and longer you work at something the greater the joy when you accomplish it.   Meryl sure brought out the best of him, now if only they'd just kiss for all of us,  get married and have little half Russian kiddies running around.


----------



## tamshac77

Do DWTS seasons come out on DVD? I want this season (I'm obsessed).


----------



## RowanOak

tamshac77 said:


> Do DWTS seasons come out on DVD? I want this season (I'm obsessed).



They sell them on a site called something like sell.com.   I asked someone on the Facebook DWTS site if they were reliable, and someone said they were.  I thought about buying Seasons 1-17, but I then thought I'd wait until Season 18 was available.  Google DWTS dvds and it will take you to it.  I think you have to scroll down till you get to sell.com.  I'm about to "play" a baseball game or I'd link it for you.  Batter up!


----------



## RowanOak

I'm a little (okay, a lot) obsessed with M & M.  Here's an interview with them after their win:

http://www.eonline.com/news/543901/...-chmerkovskiy-s-proposal-hanging-i-m-stubborn

If you have one, please share.


----------



## arnott

Amy posted this picture on instagram.  Looks like Maks' hand is on Meryl's butt in the background.

http://instagram.com/p/oRYMGkpiKN/


----------



## arnott

So DWTS beat American Idol and The Voice finale by over 4 million last night!


----------



## tamshac77

RowanOak said:


> They sell them on a site called something like sell.com.   I asked someone on the Facebook DWTS site if they were reliable, and someone said they were.  I thought about buying Seasons 1-17, but I then thought I'd wait until Season 18 was available.  Google DWTS dvds and it will take you to it.  I think you have to scroll down till you get to sell.com.  I'm about to "play" a baseball game or I'd link it for you.  Batter up!



Thank you! I started looking. I'm definitely trying to get season 18 and maybe some others. I'm surprised ABC doesn't produce them. 



RowanOak said:


> I'm a little (okay, a lot) obsessed with M & M.  Here's an interview with them after their win:
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/543901/...-chmerkovskiy-s-proposal-hanging-i-m-stubborn
> 
> If you have one, please share.



I'm really obsessed with M&M too. Hopefully we'll have to start a thread for these two. 
Thanks for posting the interview. For some reason I can't watch it on my iPad. 



arnott said:


> Amy posted this picture on instagram.  Looks like Maks' hand is on Meryl's butt in the background.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/oRYMGkpiKN/



I don't know if Maks is just generally that cozy with his partners or he's in love. There seems to be more going on between them but I'm still not sure. The suspense is too much!


----------



## RowanOak

LindaP said:


> Yikes,  food poisoning and 2 broken toes!   Did not show at all.



And with all the drama surrounding other hurts during this season, they didn't mention a word about Meryl.  That says a lot ... think about it.


----------



## tamshac77

RowanOak said:


> And with all the drama surrounding other hurts during this season, they didn't mention a word about Meryl.  That says a lot ... think about it.




It does say a lot. I'm just in awe of her perseverance.


----------



## arnott

Here is a link to the top 2 couples on live with Kelly and Michael:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYAUdzqyE9M


----------



## LindaP

RowanOak said:


> And with all the drama surrounding other hurts during this season, they didn't mention a word about Meryl.  That says a lot ... think about it.


 
Amazing,  Meryl is used to pushing through I'm sure,  she is not a complainer.  Didn't see her complain one time I don't think.



RowanOak said:


> I'm a little (okay, a lot) obsessed with M & M.  Here's an interview with them after their win:
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/543901/...-chmerkovskiy-s-proposal-hanging-i-m-stubborn
> 
> If you have one, please share.


 
That was so cute - she's stubborn - make him work for it Meryl!


----------



## LindaP

Oh my!

https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/ma...davis-more-hes-loved-181000341-us-weekly.html

*Maksim Chmerkovskiy Loves Meryl Davis More Than He's Loved Any Woman, Brother Val Says*



                     18 hours ago                             






                                                                             .View photo

Maksim Chmerkovskiy Loves Meryl Davis More Than He's Loved Any Woman, Brother Val Says

                                                      Sounds like a love for the ages! *Maksim Chmerkovskiy* and *Meryl Davis*' _Dancing With the Stars_ win on Tuesday, May 20, was a huge moment on the show, but for people who've been watching their relationship evolve throughout the competition, the Mirrorball Trophy was just the shiny icing on the cake. Fansincluding judge *Carrie Ann Inaba*are convinced the two should get married. However, Maks' brother *Val Chmerkovskiy* says their love is beyond the romantic.

"She was good for him, but I feel it wouldn't do their love justice," the _DWTS_ pro, 28, told *Us Weekly* at the season 18 finale on Tuesday. "One makeout session in the middle of the dance or to label it that they are a coupleit sounds great, but that's not what it is. He loves her probably more than I've seen him love another womanhe loves and adores herbut it's like a King Kong type of relationship."

Elaborating on that, he continued: "She's precious, and he's gentle with her because he wants to see her shine and he won't want to hurt her. He's willing to calm down for her because she's the last person he wants to see cry and the last person he wants to hurt."

That kind of love, Val said, is "bigger than a kiss" or a hookupeven though Maks, 34, joked on Tuesday's finale that he wanted to "ravish" his partner and have "big, ice-dancing" babies with her.

"He definitely loves her, and I know she loves him back," Val told *Us* of his brother, whose victory with Davis, 27, was his first in 14 seasons of competition. ("There's a reason it didn't happen before," Maks said on the finale. "It's because I was meant to do it with her.")

Val added, too, that the whole Chmerkovskiy family has fallen in love with Davis as a person. "We as a family love her, too. We love Meryl, but I don't know if they were meant for each other or just meant to be in each other's lives for this moment," he explained. "Or for many moments, definitely, as it's a friendship they'll keep for a very long time."


----------



## LindaP

Sorry one more, OMG this is a RIOT!  Val and Maks interview and they're dancing around naked with hats over their man parts, for People Magazine.  They look so ridiculous!  But also adorable in the interview with the brotherly banter.    

http://www.people.com/people/package/article/0,,20391967_20818625,00.html?xid=rss-topheadlines


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Sorry one more, OMG this is a RIOT!  Val and Maks interview and they're dancing around naked with hats over their man parts, for People Magazine.  They look so ridiculous!  But also adorable in the interview with the brotherly banter.
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/package/article/0,,20391967_20818625,00.html?xid=rss-topheadlines



Eww!  I'm going to get nightmares!  LOL


----------



## RowanOak

This is a great montage of their journey.  It's always felt like it was love with them, not just something to enhance the dance.  Val validated it in the great link that you posted above.  

"Kiss Me" - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaF_BqMmqdI


----------



## LindaP

RowanOak said:


> This is a great montage of their journey.  It's always felt like it was love with them, not just something to enhance the dance.  Val validated it in the great link that you posted above.
> 
> "Kiss Me" - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaF_BqMmqdI


 
I love it!!  

Maks, Tony and Val went out to celebrate last night, lots of great pics on Facebook, here are a couple -


----------



## tamshac77

RowanOak said:


> They sell them on a site called something like sell.com.   I asked someone on the Facebook DWTS site if they were reliable, and someone said they were.  I thought about buying Seasons 1-17, but I then thought I'd wait until Season 18 was available.  Google DWTS dvds and it will take you to it.  I think you have to scroll down till you get to sell.com.  I'm about to "play" a baseball game or I'd link it for you.  Batter up!





RowanOak said:


> I'm a little (okay, a lot) obsessed with M & M.  Here's an interview with them after their win:
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/543901/...-chmerkovskiy-s-proposal-hanging-i-m-stubborn
> 
> If you have one, please share.





arnott said:


> Amy posted this picture on instagram.  Looks like Maks' hand is on Meryl's butt in the background.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/oRYMGkpiKN/





RowanOak said:


> This is a great montage of their journey.  It's always felt like it was love with them, not just something to enhance the dance.  Val validated it in the great link that you posted above.
> 
> "Kiss Me" - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaF_BqMmqdI





LindaP said:


> I love it!!
> 
> Maks, Tony and Val went out to celebrate last night, lots of great pics on Facebook, here are a couple -



Thanks ladies! I love it!  The more I see Meryl the prettier I think she is. Maks is just fine!!

I'm totally obsessed with them now. It's so weird and unlike me!


----------



## LindaP

tamshac77 said:


> Thanks ladies! I love it!  The more I see Meryl the prettier I think she is. Maks is just fine!!
> 
> I'm totally obsessed with them now. It's so weird and unlike me!


 
Me too!  I think this has been the most celebrated DWTS win in the run of the show. Most all the comments are so excited and positive. 

Saw this on Facebook


----------



## RowanOak

LindaP said:


> I love it!!
> 
> Maks, Tony and Val went out to celebrate last night, lots of great pics on Facebook, here are a couple -



LindaP --  Where are you finding these pictures on Facebook?  I'm on the DWTS one, and I didn't see them there.

If you all want to see their dances (and other backstage videos) go to youtube.com and write in Merle and Max.  A list of their dances will come up.  Then click on 'Subscribe' below it, and at the end, there are more of them.   I'm subscribed to tons of theirs at this point.  Here's another montage-type one that is slightly different to the others:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v1paDH8EFg


----------



## RowanOak

Okay, I ended up getting the link to that whole montage (or collage...I can't remember the difference now).  For all of you who are obsessed with them, watch them all.  I started out watching them at midnight and in what seemed like no time at all, it was 5 a.m.


----------



## tamshac77

RowanOak said:


> LindaP --  Where are you finding these pictures on Facebook?  I'm on the DWTS one, and I didn't see them there.
> 
> If you all want to see their dances (and other backstage videos) go to youtube.com and write in Merle and Max.  A list of their dances will come up.  Then click on 'Subscribe' below it, and at the end, there are more of them.   I'm subscribed to tons of theirs at this point.  Here's another montage-type one that is slightly different to the others:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v1paDH8EFg



Thanks! I watched a little footage on YouTube this morning but I didn't know I could subscribe. 



RowanOak said:


> Okay, I ended up getting the link to that whole montage (or collage...I can't remember the difference now).  For all of you who are obsessed with them, watch them all.  *I started out watching them at midnight and in what seemed like no time at all, it was 5 a.m.*



Lol! That would be something I do!



LindaP said:


> Me too! * I think this has been the most celebrated DWTS win in the run of the show.* Most all the comments are so excited and positive.
> 
> Saw this on Facebook



I agree!


----------



## LindaP

RowanOak said:


> LindaP --  Where are you finding these pictures on Facebook?  I'm on the DWTS one, and I didn't see them there.
> 
> If you all want to see their dances (and other backstage videos) go to youtube.com and write in Merle and Max.  A list of their dances will come up.  Then click on 'Subscribe' below it, and at the end, there are more of them.   I'm subscribed to tons of theirs at this point.  Here's another montage-type one that is slightly different to the others:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v1paDH8EFg


 


RowanOak said:


> Okay, I ended up getting the link to that whole montage (or collage...I can't remember the difference now).  For all of you who are obsessed with them, watch them all.  I started out watching them at midnight and in what seemed like no time at all, it was 5 a.m.


 

I will do that!  I've been saving the episodes on the DVR but it takes up space.   

Here is Maks' page to see the photos!

https://www.facebook.com/MaksimChmerkovskiy?fref=nf


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Saw this on Facebook



I just saw a clip on Access Hollywood and Val had accidentally texted the photo to Derek and Derek was all like, "Uh, why did they just send me this photo of themselves naked?!"


----------



## LindaP

Short Maks interview!

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/person-week-maksim-chmerkovskiy-23847051


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> I just saw a clip on Access Hollywood and Val had accidentally texted the photo to Derek and Derek was all like, "Uh, why did they just send me this photo of themselves naked?!"



Ha ha! I wonder who they were really meant for.


----------



## tamshac77

Found this on YouTube. It's lengthy but I think it's worth it. 

The way Meryl rubbed Maks...she HAS to be in love with that man!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IUSzZROKjzM


----------



## RowanOak

Here's a really good interview with Maks on TV Guide:

http://www.tvguide.com/News/Dancing-Maksim-Chmerkovskiy-Meryl-Davis-1082236.aspx


----------



## tamshac77

RowanOak said:


> Here's a really good interview with Maks on TV Guide:
> 
> http://www.tvguide.com/News/Dancing-Maksim-Chmerkovskiy-Meryl-Davis-1082236.aspx



Thanks! Great interview! I don't know how he was before but he sounds like a man transformed now. I'm sure Meryl had something to do with that but it sounds like he did a lot of soul searching as well during his two year hiatus.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> I can't imagine Derek didn't WANT to win,   that wouldn't be true to Amy.    But I could tell most of the pros and the judges were glad Maks won.  I think he's right, it wouldn't have meant so much now if it hadn't been elusive up until this point.   The harder and longer you work at something the greater the joy when you accomplish it.   Meryl sure brought out the best of him, now if only they'd just kiss for all of us,  get married and have little half Russian kiddies running around.



Here is what Derek wrote in his blog.  

I had a gut feeling that Maks and Meryl were going to take it, and I said that to Amy, so we knew. Based on the packages and the tone and the way they put everything together, I had a feeling they were winning. I think everyone did. I'm so happy for them. It was well-deserved. Meryl is a beast and was so consistent all season long. I couldn't be happier for Maks. I told Maks the night before, "I'm genuinely really happy for you and would love to see you win." Obviously, I would be happy to see Amy win because of what she represents, but knowing Maks for such a long time and him having been part of the show for so long, truthfully, it was nice to see him experience the show it was meant to be experienced. All season, in a way, was about Maks' journey, which was wonderful to watch. Being a friend of his and seeing that was great.


----------



## LindaP

tamshac77 said:


> Ha ha! I wonder who they were really meant for.


 
My thoughts exactly,  lol.   



tamshac77 said:


> Found this on YouTube. It's lengthy but I think it's worth it.
> 
> The way Meryl rubbed Maks...she HAS to be in love with that man!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IUSzZROKjzM


 
Oh gosh that paparazzi man drives me crazy!  But you're right, it was worth watching.  Maks is so sweet to pose for pics with the girls, it looked like he was limping?  

The girls look great, like they have full on make-up,  interesting.   Meryl rubbing Maks' back was telling, I agree.   



tamshac77 said:


> Thanks! Great interview! I don't know how he was before but he sounds like a man transformed now. I'm sure Meryl had something to do with that but it sounds like he did a lot of soul searching as well during his two year hiatus.


 
I just read the TV Guide article you posting, WOW!  Are we sure that's Maks?  LOL  I'm so happy for him!  A changed man for sure.  That was really good and interesting to read.



arnott said:


> Here is what Derek wrote in his blog.
> 
> I had a gut feeling that Maks and Meryl were going to take it, and I said that to Amy, so we knew. Based on the packages and the tone and the way they put everything together, I had a feeling they were winning. I think everyone did. I'm so happy for them. It was well-deserved. Meryl is a beast and was so consistent all season long. I couldn't be happier for Maks. I told Maks the night before, "I'm genuinely really happy for you and would love to see you win." Obviously, I would be happy to see Amy win because of what she represents, but knowing Maks for such a long time and him having been part of the show for so long, truthfully, it was nice to see him experience the show it was meant to be experienced. All season, in a way, was about Maks' journey, which was wonderful to watch. Being a friend of his and seeing that was great.


 
Yes, I agree with him,  the season was about Maks' journey!   Seeing it was great from a viewer standpoint too!       I don't know how DWTS could ever top this season or even match it.


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Ha ha! I wonder who they were really meant for.



Maybe Danica?    Her name starts with a D also, so maybe Derek's name was right under hers in Val's list of contacts!


----------



## tamshac77

Is Mandy Moore the singer/actress the same one who does the choreography on DWTS?


----------



## Jesssh

tamshac77 said:


> Is Mandy Moore the singer/actress the same one who does the choreography on DWTS?



No. She is an emmy-nominated choreographer who has choreographed for "So you think you can dance."


----------



## tamshac77

Jesssh said:


> No. She is an emmy-nominated choreographer who has choreographed for "So you think you can dance."




Oh ok, thank you. I was thinking, wow, that Mandy is talented...singer, actress, choreographer...lol. 

Well she put together some phenomenal routines!


----------



## tamshac77

LindaP said:


> My thoughts exactly,  lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh that paparazzi man drives me crazy!  But you're right, it was worth watching.  *Maks is so sweet to pose for pics with the girls, it looked like he was limping?  *
> 
> The girls look great, like they have full on make-up,  interesting.   Meryl rubbing Maks' back was telling, I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> I just read the TV Guide article you posting, WOW!  Are we sure that's Maks?  LOL  I'm so happy for him!  A changed man for sure.  That was really good and interesting to read.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree with him,  the season was about Maks' journey!   Seeing it was great from a viewer standpoint too!   *I don't know how DWTS could ever top this season or even match it.*



Yes he was limping. He told the paps that he wasn't as young as he used to be, or something like that. He said in that interview that he was feeling his age. I guess years of dancing can take its toll but he's still young...and fine! 

I agree!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Maybe Danica?    Her name starts with a D also, so maybe Derek's name was right under hers in Val's list of contacts!



You could be right!


----------



## tamshac77

Meryl supposedly opened up about her and Maks. I'm still in denial, lol. 

http://parade.condenast.com/297368/...out-maks-relationship-rumors-were-not-dating/


----------



## tamshac77

Ok, last one for the night!

http://parade.condenast.com/297368/...out-maks-relationship-rumors-were-not-dating/


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Yes he was limping. He told the paps that he wasn't as young as he used to be, or something like that.* He said in that interview that he was feeling his age. I guess years of dancing can take its toll but he's still young...and fine! *
> 
> I agree!



I don't know what Maks is *****ing about.  Tony is 6 and a half years older than Maks and I never heard him talk about being old.   Karina is also 2 years older than Maks and I've never heard her mention her age.  Mark, on the other hand last week wrote:  "happy birthday 2 my best friend & brother Derek Hough. 29 today, one year away from the big 30. Damn we r getting old"


----------



## LindaP

tamshac77 said:


> Meryl supposedly opened up about her and Maks. I'm still in denial, lol.
> 
> http://parade.condenast.com/297368/...out-maks-relationship-rumors-were-not-dating/


 

She said that on the Wendy Williams show too, but somehow I feel like they're keeping something secret, or private is a better word.    Maybe I'm in denial?  lol


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Maybe Danica?    Her name starts with a D also, so maybe Derek's name was right under hers in Val's list of contacts!


 




tamshac77 said:


> Yes he was limping. He told the paps that he wasn't as young as he used to be, or something like that. He said in that interview that he was feeling his age. I guess years of dancing can take its toll but he's still young...and fine!
> 
> I agree!


 
He mentioned having a groin muscle pulled this season in another interview, that must be it.     Yes, he is still very much young and fine!


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

Interesting to hear Mak's explanation about their dancing & relationship in their Access Hollywood interview........

http://www.accesshollywood.com/meryl-davis-and-maksim-more-than-just-dance-partners_video_2172737


----------



## LindaP

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> Interesting to hear Mak's explanation about their dancing & relationship in their Access Hollywood interview........
> 
> http://www.accesshollywood.com/meryl-davis-and-maksim-more-than-just-dance-partners_video_2172737


 
They answer without really telling anything, here too!  That was a fun interview,  thanks for posting.


----------



## arnott

Is it me or was this season over in the blink of an eye?  Maybe the one night a week is making it seem shorter.


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Is it me or was this season over in the blink of an eye?  Maybe the one night a week is making it seem shorter.




This season was really my first time watching but I remember how long it seemed to air in the past. I'd notice while browsing through channels that it was still on after what seemed like forever. I see that a new season starts in September. Are there always two seasons a year?


----------



## chowlover2

tamshac77 said:


> This season was really my first time watching but I remember how long it seemed to air in the past. I'd notice while browsing through channels that it was still on after what seemed like forever. I see that a new season starts in September. Are there always two seasons a year?




Yes, 2 seasons a year.


----------



## tamshac77

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> Interesting to hear Mak's explanation about their dancing & relationship in their Access Hollywood interview........
> 
> http://www.accesshollywood.com/meryl-davis-and-maksim-more-than-just-dance-partners_video_2172737




Thanks! Either they're really just friends and are playing the public for attention or they're already engaged and are waiting on the right time to announce it. It has to be one of the two, lol. 

There are a lot of "Meryl and Maks" boards on Pinterest and they've been spending a lot of personal time together. 

I really like Meryl. She's accomplished so much while staying grounded and she seems so sweet and genuine. She deserves a good man. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE her and Maks together but I wonder if she's too good for him. I wonder if he'd break her heart. 

I also don't like how the media is overshadowing her for Maks. Most of the interviews I see are focused on him and his big win.


----------



## RowanOak

LindaP said:


> She said that on the Wendy Williams show too, but somehow I feel like they're keeping something secret, or private is a better word.    Maybe I'm in denial?  lol



I am soo in denial, too, Linda.  You know the oft-said "So and so is in love with love?" I think we're all a bit in love with *their* love.   I for sure am.  I've never been in love with a COUPLE before!!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Is it me or was this season over in the blink of an eye?  Maybe the one night a week is making it seem shorter.


 
Yes,  but that's ok,   I don't mind that it went quickly.  I'm so glad they're doing just the one show, even if it is a bit rushed.



tamshac77 said:


> Thanks! Either they're really just friends and are playing the public for attention or they're already engaged and are waiting on the right time to announce it. It has to be one of the two, lol.
> 
> There are a lot of "Meryl and Maks" boards on Pinterest and they've been spending a lot of personal time together.
> 
> I really like Meryl. She's accomplished so much while staying grounded and she seems so sweet and genuine. She deserves a good man. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE her and Maks together but I wonder if she's too good for him. I wonder if he'd break her heart.
> 
> I also don't like how the media is overshadowing her for Maks. Most of the interviews I see are focused on him and his big win.


 
I worry he's going to break her heart too!  Because romantically, it's the classic sweet girl that tames the bad boy and they live happily ever after.  But reality,  can he be tamed?  I hope so, if they are a couple, and I hope he considers that he is getting older and maybe it's time to think about settling down.   Don't mess with her feelings, if you're not ready then just stay away from her in that way.   Those thoughts have been running through my mind.   It did bring some comfort that Val said he is being very gentle with this,  that he does not want to hurt her.



RowanOak said:


> I am soo in denial, too, Linda.  You know the oft-said "So and so is in love with love?" I think we're all a bit in love with *their* love.   I for sure am.  I've never been in love with a COUPLE before!!


 
Yes! LOL  I was thinking of that during the Access Hollywood interview when even the hosts were so into it and wanted them to be a couple.  We're all a little in love with love.      This couple has gotten more attention than any other I can remember from DWTS,  I don't think that would be the case if the viewing public didn't think there might be a love interest that occurred.


----------



## tamshac77

RowanOak said:


> I am soo in denial, too, Linda.  You know the oft-said "So and so is in love with love?" I think we're all a bit in love with *their* love.   I for sure am.  I've never been in love with a COUPLE before!!




Oh, RowanOak, me either! I don't know what's wrong with me! I feel like a teenager. I've had crushes before on guys but never on a COUPLE?? I guess I'm just a hopeless romantic and didn't realize how much! I go back and watch their dances and just fall in love all over again. This is ridiculous!


----------



## tamshac77

LindaP said:


> He mentioned having a groin muscle pulled this season in another interview, that must be it.     Yes, he is still very much young and fine!



Oh yeah, he did say he pulled a groin muscle. Ouch, sounds painful and I can see why he was limping. 



chowlover2 said:


> Yes, 2 seasons a year.



Thanks. 



LindaP said:


> Yes,  but that's ok,   I don't mind that it went quickly.  I'm so glad they're doing just the one show, even if it is a bit rushed.
> 
> 
> 
> I worry he's going to break her heart too!  Because romantically, it's the classic sweet girl that tames the bad boy and they live happily ever after.  But reality,  can he be tamed?  I hope so, if they are a couple, and I hope he considers that he is getting older and maybe it's time to think about settling down.   Don't mess with her feelings, if you're not ready then just stay away from her in that way.   Those thoughts have been running through my mind.   *It did bring some comfort that Val said he is being very gentle with this,  that he does not want to hurt her.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! LOL  I was thinking of that during the Access Hollywood interview when even the hosts were so into it and wanted them to be a couple.  We're all a little in love with love.      This couple has gotten more attention than any other I can remember from DWTS,  I don't think that would be the case if the viewing public didn't think there might be a love interest that occurred.



Yes, Val's statement was comforting. It's also comforting to hear Maks say that everything that we saw was real between them and wasn't made up for the show.


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

tamshac77 said:


> Oh, RowanOak, me either! I don't know what's wrong with me! I feel like a teenager. I've had crushes before on guys but never on a COUPLE?? I guess I'm just a hopeless romantic and didn't realize how much! I go back and watch their dances and just fall in love all over again. This is ridiculous!


I think it's natural for us to want to see the "fairy tale ending", we're sort of programed that way with our books, movies, tv, etc.  

Here we have two lovely, vulnerable people expressing themselves in an art form, so lovely; they've drawn us all in to their life, we want the happy ending for them and us!!!


----------



## tamshac77

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> I think it's natural for us to want to see the "fairy tale ending", we're sort of programed that way with our books, movies, tv, etc.
> 
> Here we have two lovely, vulnerable people expressing themselves in an art form, so lovely; they've drawn us all in to their life, we want the happy ending for them and us!!!



Thanks! You put it perfectly. I don't feel so crazy now!


----------



## LindaP

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> I think it's natural for us to want to see the "fairy tale ending", we're sort of programed that way with our books, movies, tv, etc.
> 
> Here we have two lovely, vulnerable people expressing themselves in an art form, so lovely; they've drawn us all in to their life, we want the happy ending for them and us!!!


 
Agreed, perfectly put!


----------



## LindaP

Instagram photo, Meryl at dinner with Maks' family!


----------



## tamshac77

LindaP said:


> Instagram photo, Meryl at dinner with Maks' family!



I love this photo. I saw it on Pinterest. She's fitting right in! &#128521; Jenna must be pretty close to them too. She's showing up in a lot of photos with them.


----------



## arnott

Anyone else miss the show tonight?  Monday night and no DWTS.  Boo.


----------



## ozmodiar

tamshac77 said:


> I love this photo. I saw it on Pinterest. She's fitting right in! &#128521; Jenna must be pretty close to them too. She's showing up in a lot of photos with them.




I read somewhere that Jenna and Val are a couple.


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

arnott said:


> Anyone else miss the show tonight?  Monday night and no DWTS.  Boo.


I am for sure!  This was a great season and miss them all, especially Maks and Meryl, they were magical!!!


----------



## tamshac77

ozmodiar said:


> I read somewhere that Jenna and Val are a couple.



That's what I was thinking. If it's true, I wonder how long it will last - you know how those pros do. 



arnott said:


> Anyone else miss the show tonight?  Monday night and no DWTS.  Boo.



I will definitely miss it. Last night was hard for me, lol. I've been watching recorded shows from my DVR.


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> I will definitely miss it. *Last night was hard for me, *lol. I've been watching recorded shows from my DVR.



Same here!  I re-watched the finale!  lol


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Same here!  I re-watched the finale!  lol



:giggles:


----------



## arnott

Tony and Leah interviewed the cast after the show.  Can someone please explain to me Derek's vagina comment?  I don't get it.  If it can't be posted here, PM me.  Thanks! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3XGj6JEeas


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Tony and Leah interviewed the cast after the show.  Can someone please explain to me Derek's vagina comment?  I don't get it.  If it can't be posted here, PM me.  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3XGj6JEeas


 
That was so cute, love to see Tony and Leah having fun!

The vagina comment - I guess it's just awkward when they do lifts or whatever and it's positioned right there???   Heck I don't know, that's my best guess,  lol    I wonder if they all have had a few drinks before those interviews?


----------



## arnott

Tony said he's seen both Maks and Val naked!  Do they all run around naked backstage?  Tony confirmed that Val is bigger than Maks!  lol!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Tony and Leah interviewed the cast after the show.  Can someone please explain to me Derek's vagina comment?  I don't get it.  If it can't be posted here, PM me.  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3XGj6JEeas



Funny!



LindaP said:


> That was so cute, love to see Tony and Leah having fun!
> 
> The vagina comment - I guess it's just awkward when they do lifts or whatever and it's positioned right there???   Heck I don't know, that's my best guess,  lol   * I wonder if they all have had a few drinks before those interviews? *


*
*
I think so!


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> *The vagina comment* - I guess it's just awkward when they do lifts or whatever and it's positioned right there???   Heck I don't know, that's my best guess,  lol    I wonder if they all have had a few drinks before those interviews?



Ok, my husband explained it to me.  Using his lips he was showing what the shape of it would be getting squished on his shoulder.      Like how Sarah Silverman did!   Naughty naughty!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Ok, my husband explained it to me.  Using his lips he was showing what the shape of it would be getting squished on his shoulder.      Like how Sarah Silverman did!   Naughty naughty!




Thanks to your hubby because I was still confused! That's hilarious! No wonder Amy put her hands over his face. Embarrassing but funny!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Tony said he's seen both Maks and Val naked!  Do they all run around naked backstage?  Tony confirmed that Val is bigger than Maks!  lol!


 
Well,  none of them strike me as shy so I guess it's not a big deal to them. 



arnott said:


> Ok, my husband explained it to me.  Using his lips he was showing what the shape of it would be getting squished on his shoulder.      Like how Sarah Silverman did!   Naughty naughty!


 
I have no clue what Sarah Silverman did, I don't think I want to know! lol  What a strange thing to bring up for that interview,  this is what makes me think they had a few drinks!


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> I have no clue what Sarah Silverman did, I don't think I want to know! lol  What a strange thing to bring up for that interview,  this is what makes me think they had a few drinks!



They did a bunch of other interviews that night before they flew off to New York for GMA.  They acted normally in all the other interviews, I think Leah just brings out the naughty in Derek.  Last season he was saying he had dreams about her and couldn't look her in the eye because he was embarrassed!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> They did a bunch of other interviews that night before they flew off to New York for GMA.  They acted normally in all the other interviews, I think Leah just brings out the naughty in Derek.  Last season he was saying he had dreams about her and couldn't look her in the eye because he was embarrassed!


 
Then I think we need to do Tony + Leah interviews more often!


----------



## tamshac77

I'm still trying to keep up with our favorite couple, Meryl and Maks, lol. I found this today.

http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/701...-and-maks-dating-as-pair-spend-weekend-apart/


----------



## LindaP

tamshac77 said:


> I'm still trying to keep up with our favorite couple, Meryl and Maks, lol. I found this today.
> 
> http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/701...-and-maks-dating-as-pair-spend-weekend-apart/


Maks posted this on Facebook!


----------



## tamshac77

LindaP said:


> Maks posted this on Facebook!




THANK YOU LINDA! &#128541; 
My goodness they look good together. This made my day!


----------



## tamshac77

I can't confirm but I was told that Maks will be performing in SWAY in July and Meryl's parents are attending. Meryl will be in Japan as her and Charlie have commitments. 

Also, Jenna, who is reported dating Val, and Meryl are meeting up this weekend. According to Twitter they'll be on a beach. 

This is only what I've heard so can't confirm that.


----------



## tamshac77

Maks will be a judge in India for their version of DWTS.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...e-Jhalak-Dikhhla-Jaa/articleshow/35727751.cms&#65279;


----------



## Ladybug09

They denied dating on Wendy, but you can tell they are. They make a pretty couple but he is so arrogant.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Maks posted this on Facebook!



Maks does nothing for me, but that's the best photo I've seen of him ever!  He looks handsome there.


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

During this interview, Meryl has a hard time denying her "relationship" with Maks.  Sounds like she and Charlie will be taking a vacation in Kauai, but not together; so who will be with them???  We can guess Tanith with be with Charlie, who will be with Meryl???

http://live.huffingtonpost.com/r/se...cing-with-the-stars-/537f698afe3444d20b0001b6


----------



## tamshac77

Ladybug09 said:


> They denied dating on Wendy, *but you can tell they are. *They make a pretty couple but he is so arrogant.



I agree. 



arnott said:


> Maks does nothing for me,* but that's the best photo I've seen of him ever!*  He looks handsome there.



I think he's a hunk and yes, he's so fine in this photo. This was really my first time watching so I've never noticed Maks before. I guess he's just new eye candy for me. 



HandBagFanatic3 said:


> During this interview, Meryl has a hard time denying her "relationship" with Maks.  Sounds like she and Charlie will be taking a vacation in Kauai, but not together; so who will be with them???  We can guess Tanith with be with Charlie, who will be with Meryl???
> 
> http://live.huffingtonpost.com/r/se...cing-with-the-stars-/537f698afe3444d20b0001b6



Thanks for the link! Meryl's response was definitely suspect! I'm just waiting on the announcement.


----------



## nova_girl

I heard on the radio today that Maks may have reunited with Kate Upton. I hope not, I kinda like the idea of Maks with Meryl.


----------



## tamshac77

nova_girl said:


> I heard on the radio today that Maks may have reunited with Kate Upton. I hope not, I kinda like the idea of Maks with Meryl.



I saw this today. Who knows what Maks is up to. I like the idea of him and Meryl together but I'm on the fence. I think Meryl's probably too good for him. Why would he post a pic of him and Kate then remove it?


http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...eryl-davis-kate-upton-run-in-explained-201446


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> I saw this today. Who knows what Maks is up to. I like the idea of him and Meryl together but I'm on the fence. I think Meryl's probably too good for him. Why would he post a pic of him and Kate then remove it?
> 
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...eryl-davis-kate-upton-run-in-explained-201446



When did he post and remove the pic of him and Kate?


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> When did he post and remove the pic of him and Kate?



The article stated that rumors started this week so maybe that's when he did it.


----------



## LindaP

tamshac77 said:


> Maks will be a judge in India for their version of DWTS.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...e-Jhalak-Dikhhla-Jaa/articleshow/35727751.cms&#65279;


 
Interesting!  Maybe he's practicing to be on the US version.      Though I would hate to lose Len, can't we get rid of Carrie Ann instead?



HandBagFanatic3 said:


> During this interview, Meryl has a hard time denying her "relationship" with Maks.  Sounds like she and Charlie will be taking a vacation in Kauai, but not together; so who will be with them???  We can guess Tanith with be with Charlie, who will be with Meryl???
> 
> http://live.huffingtonpost.com/r/se...cing-with-the-stars-/537f698afe3444d20b0001b6


 
That's a long one,  will save until after work to watch!


----------



## LindaP

tamshac77 said:


> I saw this today. Who knows what Maks is up to. I like the idea of him and Meryl together but I'm on the fence. I think Meryl's probably too good for him. Why would he post a pic of him and Kate then remove it?
> 
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...eryl-davis-kate-upton-run-in-explained-201446


 

Maybe people were jumping to the wrong conclusion?    

I love Maks but I kinda agree that she's probably too good for him, I mean if he's really in love with her and can manage to stick around and stay faithful then I am all for it.  But she's too sweet to get her heart broken,   I wouldn't want to see her as just part of a long line of Maks hook-ups, that's why I really appreciated Val's interview that Maks was taking it slow and being gentle with her.


----------



## tamshac77

LindaP said:


> Maybe people were jumping to the wrong conclusion?
> 
> I love Maks but I kinda agree that she's probably too good for him, I mean if he's really in love with her and can manage to stick around and stay faithful then I am all for it.  But she's too sweet to get her heart broken,   I wouldn't want to see her as just part of a long line of Maks hook-ups, that's why I really appreciated Val's interview that Maks was taking it slow and being gentle with her.



I agree, we could be jumping to conclusions. What do we really know anyway, right? 

I'm with you on Maks and Meryl. If she does choose him, he better be all in or else I'll be p'd! Meryl is a good girl.


----------



## RowanOak

For all of us who are in love with Maks and Merle, read this: 

http://thestir.cafemom.com/entertai...m_content=dancingwithstars_fanpage&newsletter


----------



## LindaP

RowanOak said:


> For all of us who are in love with Maks and Merle, read this:
> 
> http://thestir.cafemom.com/entertai...m_content=dancingwithstars_fanpage&newsletter


 

It's funny how so many of us are obsessing and wanting these two to be a couple!  

I definitely agree with this statement - _Ugh! Why don't they just go ahead and declare that they're *soul mates* and live happily ever after so the rest of us can hang on to a shrivel of hope that true love like that actually exists?!?_


----------



## tamshac77

LindaP said:


> *It's funny how so many of us are obsessing and wanting these two to be a couple! *
> 
> I definitely agree with this statement - _Ugh! Why don't they just go ahead and declare that they're *soul mates* and live happily ever after so the rest of us can hang on to a shrivel of hope that true love like that actually exists?!?_



I know!  I saw a spray painted mural of Maks and Meryl on Pinterest - people have gone absolutely nuts over these two (including myself)!  

Based upon recent interviews, I'm not sure we all have much to hang on too anymore.  Oh well.  I really didn't know about Meryl before the show but now I'm a fan.  I will continue to follow her and wish them both the best.  I still have a tiny ray of hope, though, lol.


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

Well, Meryl and Charlie announced earlier this afternoon they are taking off the 2014-2015 skating season and enjoying their time off!!  Both are now in Hawaii so who knows what awaits them in life.  My guess is if they go back to skating, it would be on the professional level and not competing again for the Olympics.  That takes so much commitment, and their decision to take a year off, says a lot about competing for the gold again.  

Whatever happens, I hope they both now find time to devote to their personal lives and have that balance for happiness.


----------



## tamshac77

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> Well, Meryl and Charlie announced earlier this afternoon they are taking off the 2014-2015 skating season and enjoying their time off!!  Both are now in Hawaii so who knows what awaits them in life.  My guess is if they go back to skating, it would be on the professional level and not competing again for the Olympics.  That takes so much commitment, and their decision to take a year off, says a lot about competing for the gold again.
> 
> *Whatever happens, I hope they both now find time to devote to their personal lives and have that balance for happiness.*



^^ I agree.

Good for them - they deserve it.  Just curious to know when olympians usually retire.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

Just read this revealing article........found her mom's comments cute!

http://www.freep.com/article/20140522/COL38/305220141/meryl-davis-dancing-with-the-stars-dwts


----------



## arnott

My Dad just asked me today if Maks and Meryl are getting married.


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

arnott said:


> My Dad just asked me today if Maks and Meryl are getting married.


How cute!!!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> My Dad just asked me today if Maks and Meryl are getting married.




Aww! Most of America wishes they would! How sweet!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> My Dad just asked me today if Maks and Meryl are getting married.


 



Very cool arnott,   unless it's on Fox News my dad (age 83) has never heard of it!  lol


----------



## RowanOak

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> Just read this revealing article........found her mom's comments cute!
> 
> http://www.freep.com/article/20140522/COL38/305220141/meryl-davis-dancing-with-the-stars-dwts



Thanks, HBFanatic!  That was so good.  Also, did you notice that jewel in there?  This is showing all their great dances of the season.  I've been watching them over and over for 2 hours.  Somebody's got to help me!!  I'm so hooked on watching them dance that I can't stop.  Here's the link:

http://www.freep.com/article/20140522/COL38/305220141/meryl-davis-dancing-with-the-stars-dwts


----------



## RowanOak

Wait.  Though I copied the page where their dances were all shown, it turned out to be the same link.  In the article under "Related" click on that and there are their dances.  Click on this, which is inside the story:

&#9632; Related: Can't get enough Meryl and Maks? Watch 'Dancing with the Stars' highlights

^That didn't make a clickable URL, I'm just showing you what to click within that article.


----------



## arnott

Derek and Julianne are on tour together right now.  Here are some highlights from their show last night.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sweF6Rnb9CA#t=232

That Derek sure is one sexy beast.  lol


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Very cool arnott,   unless it's on Fox News my dad (age 83) has never heard of it!  lol



Well my Dad is into Elvis so he asked me to show him the Elvis jive they did.  That's the only reason he knows about Maks!


----------



## Jesssh

arnott said:


> Derek and Julianne are on tour together right now.  Here are some highlights from their show last night.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sweF6Rnb9CA#t=232
> 
> That Derek sure is one sexy beast.  lol



Holy crap, how can they keep that up every day?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Derek and Julianne are on tour together right now. Here are some highlights from their show last night.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sweF6Rnb9CA#t=232
> 
> That Derek sure is one sexy beast. lol


WOW! How do they keep their energy level up! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Well my Dad is into Elvis so he asked me to show him the Elvis jive they did.  That's the only reason he knows about Maks!


 
Ha!!!  And he got the marriage question from just one dance?  Surely they must be meant to be,  lol


----------



## arnott

Jesssh said:


> Holy crap, how can they keep that up every day?



Maybe that's why Derek needs to take ice baths after the show.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> WOW! How do they keep their energy level up! Thanks so much for posting!



You're welcome.  They sing Anything you can do I can do better here!  Cute!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnX4zaiPnHA


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Ha!!!  And he got the marriage question from just one dance?  Surely they must be meant to be,  lol



He also saw them dance on GMA and Live with Kelly and Michael after the show!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Maybe that's why Derek needs to take ice baths after the show.
> 
> scontent-b-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10259921_658100970934244_4580907893067952014_n.jpg


 OMG! I'm cold just looking at that pic!


arnott said:


> You're welcome. They sing Anything you can do I can do better here! Cute!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnX4zaiPnHA


 I love them, I could watch them all day!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Derek and Julianne are on tour together right now.  Here are some highlights from their show last night.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sweF6Rnb9CA#t=232
> 
> That Derek sure is one sexy beast.  lol



Thanks! There's a lot packed into that show.


----------



## Jesssh

arnott said:


> You're welcome.  They sing Anything you can do I can do better here!  Cute!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnX4zaiPnHA



That was really cute!


----------



## tamshac77

I don't know if this is true or not but rumor has it he met with her recently to discuss appearing in her next video.  Either way, I cannot stand this woman.  

https://tv.yahoo.com/news/jlo-dating-dwts-pro-maksim-chmerkovskiy-214900550.html


----------



## arnott

Mark's new music video!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-r7jvV3Pgk


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Mark's new music video!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-r7jvV3Pgk


 
Pretty good!


----------



## LindaP

tamshac77 said:


> I don't know if this is true or not but rumor has it he met with her recently to discuss appearing in her next video.  Either way, I cannot stand this woman.
> 
> https://tv.yahoo.com/news/jlo-dating-dwts-pro-maksim-chmerkovskiy-214900550.html


 
I saw yesterday somehow that they were confirmed NOT to be dating..that it was just a false rumor.  I cannot stand her either,   I have to switch the radio channel anytime she comes on, change the channel if I see her on tv.


----------



## tamshac77

LindaP said:


> I saw yesterday somehow that they were confirmed NOT to be dating..that it was just a false rumor. * I cannot stand her either,   I have to switch the radio channel anytime she comes on, change the channel if I see her on tv.*



 Me too.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Pretty good!



Better than Val's rap video!


----------



## ozmodiar

Charlie proposed to Tanith in Hawaii. Congrats to them!

http://Instagram.com/p/pE5DBmMT-3/


----------



## arnott

ozmodiar said:


> Charlie proposed to Tanith in Hawaii. Congrats to them!
> 
> http://Instagram.com/p/pE5DBmMT-3/



Good for him!


----------



## LindaP

ozmodiar said:


> Charlie proposed to Tanith in Hawaii. Congrats to them!
> 
> http://Instagram.com/p/pE5DBmMT-3/


 
That's great news,  thanks for sharing!  



arnott said:


> Better than Val's rap video!


 
Not hard to do,  lol


----------



## arnott

Derek made some old lady's dream come true last night as the first thing on her bucket list was to dance with him:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhMHUadbe-w#t=37

So cute!  

I'm not going through DWTS withdrawal anymore because of all these clips!


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

Saw this post........

Maksim Chmerkovskiy @MaksimC  ·  4h
.@heyyyitsnaomi 
You will definitely see me dance with @Meryl_Davis again 
#Jhalak

Wonder if they plan to dance in his SWAY show in NY?????


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

Here's the link for the entire article........

http://www.inquisitr.com/1302177/me...ng-maks-gives-huge-clue-with-wink-on-twitter/


----------



## tamshac77

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> Here's the link for the entire article........
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/1302177/me...ng-maks-gives-huge-clue-with-wink-on-twitter/




Thanks!
Maybe the wink meant they'll be dancing at their wedding. &#128522; But really, what's the wink about? I guess we'll just have to wait.


----------



## LindaP

tamshac77 said:


> Thanks!
> *Maybe the wink meant they'll be dancing at their wedding*. &#128522; But really, what's the wink about? I guess we'll just have to wait.


 
    Wouldn't that be awesome!  But I think it's more likely they're going to do a professional dance together.   lol


----------



## tamshac77

LindaP said:


> *Wouldn't that be awesome! * But I think it's more likely they're going to do a professional dance together.   lol



Yes it would be!! We'll see!


----------



## arnott

Derek and Julianne are on the cover of People!


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

This was also a "telling" article posted today.  Bet she's going to be dancing with him in their big dance show "SWAY" coming up.  Would not surprise me one bit!!!  

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...yl-davis-to-be-his-last-dance-on-dwts-2014186


----------



## LindaP

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> This was also a "telling" article posted today.  Bet she's going to be dancing with him in their big dance show "SWAY" coming up.  Would not surprise me one bit!!!
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...yl-davis-to-be-his-last-dance-on-dwts-2014186


 
Interesting!  And he's ready to start a family!


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

Whoa.......... if this can be believed, next week should be very interesting!!!!

http://www.inquisitr.com/1309200/ma...p-could-be-pushing-dwts-star-into-retirement/


----------



## LindaP

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> Whoa.......... if this can be believed, next week should be very interesting!!!!
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/1309200/ma...p-could-be-pushing-dwts-star-into-retirement/


 

I'm looking forward to hearing what this is!


----------



## tamshac77

More news about Maks and JLo. 

https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/je...hmerkovskiy-shooting-160500307-us-weekly.html


----------



## RowanOak

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> Whoa.......... if this can be believed, next week should be very interesting!!!!
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/1309200/ma...p-could-be-pushing-dwts-star-into-retirement/



Woah! is right.  I'm going to go with the idea that he's replacing Len, rather than get my hopes up that this has something to do with Merle.  Okay, at least I'm going to try.  

Are you all going bonkers from missing DWTS and looking forward to seeing them, in particular, dancing?  I'm having serious withdrawal issues, and I'm not even kidding.  

If so, we need to form our own little group.  (not that we've not already done that )  I was TOO excited to come to the Television section and see it at the top of the board.  Just pitiful...


----------



## LindaP

RowanOak said:


> Woah! is right.  I'm going to go with the idea that he's replacing Len, rather than get my hopes up that this has something to do with Merle.  Okay, at least I'm going to try.
> 
> *Are you all going bonkers from missing DWTS and looking forward to seeing them, in particular, dancing?*  I'm having serious withdrawal issues, and I'm not even kidding.
> 
> If so, we need to form our own little group.  (not that we've not already done that )  I was TOO excited to come to the Television section and see it at the top of the board.  Just pitiful...


 

I watched their freestyle twice yesterday and the Kiss Me montage once!  

Every day yahoo has some kind of Maks headline - Maks and JLo, the next day Maks and Meryl,  couple more day of Maks and Meryl and then back to Maks and JLo.


----------



## RowanOak

Just saw this tweet from Merle's twitter page, though it was said on June 20th:

Meryl Davis @Meryl_Davis  ·  Jun 20
So bummed I can't be a part of Sway. It's going to be an amazing show, guys! Get your tickets before they're gone! http://dancewithmeusa.com/sway/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter &#8230; 

Bummer.  *Unless something has maybe changed since then??


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

LindaP said:


> I watched their freestyle twice yesterday and the Kiss Me montage once!
> 
> Every day yahoo has some kind of Maks headline - Maks and JLo, the next day Maks and Meryl,  couple more day of Maks and Meryl and then back to Maks and JLo.


I too have gone back to watch some of their dances to get my "fix"!!  The beauty of their dancing and the chemistry was just lovely to watch, and still is.....


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

RowanOak said:


> Just saw this tweet from Merle's twitter page, though it was said on June 20th:
> 
> Meryl Davis @Meryl_Davis  ·  Jun 20
> So bummed I can't be a part of Sway. It's going to be an amazing show, guys! Get your tickets before they're gone! http://dancewithmeusa.com/sway/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter &#8230;
> 
> Bummer.  *Unless something has maybe changed since then??


I think I read somewhere she & Charlie had a commitment to perform in Japan, and it conflicts with the SWAY performance.  I also had read where Maks had invited her parents to the performance already, so.......... I thought she would be performing, but now obviously not!


----------



## tamshac77

RowanOak said:


> Woah! is right.  I'm going to go with the idea that he's replacing Len, rather than get my hopes up that this has something to do with Merle.  Okay, at least I'm going to try.
> 
> *Are you all going bonkers from missing DWTS and looking forward to seeing them, in particular, dancing?  I'm having serious withdrawal issues, and I'm not even kidding.  *
> 
> If so, we need to form our own little group.  (not that we've not already done that )  I was TOO excited to come to the Television section and see it at the top of the board.  Just pitiful...



I have slowed down but I still watch recordings of their dances 2-3 times a week. I miss DWTS too but I might not watch after season 18 - I don't think another season can top it. 



LindaP said:


> I watched their freestyle twice yesterday and the Kiss Me montage once!
> 
> Every day yahoo has some kind of Maks headline - *Maks and JLo, the next day Maks and Meryl,  couple more day of Maks and Meryl and then back to Maks and JLo.  *



Lately, I've only been hearing about him and JLo. Ugh! I think they're dating.


----------



## arnott

Derek got nominated for another Emmy!

http://www.emmys.com/awards/nominees-winners/2014/choreography


----------



## chowlover2

He deserves it! His choreography is wonderful!


----------



## arnott

Love this picture of little Mark and little Derek!

http://instagram.com/p/qUJLVnNotC/


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> He deserves it! His choreography is wonderful!



He's a great choreographer, but I don't really like the dances he was nominated for that much.  Amy's contemporary, Amy's Jazz, and that naked Macy's dance he did!  

The show and Tom also got nominations!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> He's a great choreographer, but I don't really like the dances he was nominated for that much. Amy's contemporary, Amy's Jazz, and that naked Macy's dance he did!
> 
> The show and Tom also got nominations!


I agree with you, but I did like the Macy's naked dance! I look at it as more a nod to his body of work that season on the show. Honestly, I can do without Jazz and contemporary from any of the pro dancers. Good for Tom and the show!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I agree with you, *but I did like the Macy's naked dance!* I look at it as more a nod to his body of work that season on the show. Honestly, I can do without Jazz and contemporary from any of the pro dancers. Good for Tom and the show!





Most people here liked his tribute to Hollywood Macy's dance better than the naked one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APuW_31i_5U

I can't listen to that song without imagining that dance!    I guess he didn't get nominated for that one because he choreographed that one with someone else, while the others he did by himself.


----------



## tamshac77

It was interesting to hear from the parents and Meryl and Charlie on their unique relationship in this video. 

http://meryldavis-charliewhite.tumblr.com/post/92056116821/ferunk-cjwcjam-meryl-davis-charlie-white


----------



## arnott

Mark and Derek are getting a 4 episode TV show on HGTV!

http://www.enhancedonlinenews.com/p...uction-Mark-Dereks-Excellent-Flip-Featuring


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

Well it's official!!!   Maks announced this morning he won't be back to DWTS as a dancer!!  He was on the View with Val and said he's stepping aside for the younger dancers to make room.  Of course he hinted at all of this last season with Meryl anyway, so this is just the official word.  I've seen other interviews where he would like to be a 4th judge if Len doesn't leave, so who knows.  He's a big draw to the show so lots could happen.

He mentioned he's still in touch with Meryl and that her parents came to see their SWAY show this past weekend, since she's still in Japan.  I noticed on their Chmerkovskiy Bro twitter acct, they sure retweet Meryl a lot, so........ I think there's something still there, and he doesn't bother knocking the JLo rumors, because they're a good deflection from them!!!  What a way to keep their relationship private if the focus is elsewhere.  JMO..........


----------



## LindaP

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> Well it's official!!!   Maks announced this morning he won't be back to DWTS as a dancer!!  He was on the View with Val and said he's stepping aside for the younger dancers to make room.  Of course he hinted at all of this last season with Meryl anyway, so this is just the official word.  I've seen other interviews where he would like to be a 4th judge if Len doesn't leave, so who knows.  He's a big draw to the show so lots could happen.
> 
> He mentioned he's still in touch with Meryl and that her parents came to see their SWAY show this past weekend, since she's still in Japan.  I noticed on their Chmerkovskiy Bro twitter acct, they sure retweet Meryl a lot, so........ I think there's something still there, and he doesn't bother knocking the JLo rumors, because they're a good deflection from them!!!  What a way to keep their relationship private if the focus is elsewhere.  JMO..........


 

I was just reading that, I will sure miss him! Hope Val will stay on.  Would love to see Maks as a judge, just to have him around.  

I'd kinda given up hope on Maks and Meryl, I hope you're right!  I still watch their freestyle often,  loved that dance so much.


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

Maks is on Bravo's WWHL tonight (not on yet in my time zone).  But, I did watch the after show on the internet.  When Andy or Joan asked what his type was, he mentioned he liked a sophisticated, intelligent woman.  When Andy asked about older women, he said no, not particularly.  So that sort of shoots the JLo rumors!!!  

Oh, just saw the interview with Andy.......He asked about Meryl and do they see each other, Mak's answer was yes when they are in the same city!  When asked about whether he was seeing Jennifer, Andy said Leah Remmini said no, and Mak's said "she is the authority on everything JLo, so we should listen", so Andy said I guess not then!!!  He also admitted Meryl was his favorite partner, duh.......


----------



## LindaP

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> Maks is on Bravo's WWHL tonight (not on yet in my time zone).  But, I did watch the after show on the internet.  When Andy or Joan asked what his type was, he mentioned he liked a sophisticated, intelligent woman.  When Andy asked about older women, he said no, not particularly.  So that sort of shoots the JLo rumors!!!
> 
> Oh, just saw the interview with Andy.......He asked about Meryl and do they see each other, Mak's answer was yes when they are in the same city!  When asked about whether he was seeing Jennifer, Andy said Leah Remmini said no, and Mak's said "she is the authority on everything JLo, so we should listen", so Andy said I guess not then!!!  He also admitted Meryl was his favorite partner, duh.......


 

Cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tamshac77

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...gns-icm-partners-722575?mobile_redirect=false


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

tamshac77 said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...gns-icm-partners-722575?mobile_redirect=false


Oh, interesting........ !!!


----------



## LindaP

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> Oh, interesting........ !!!


 
Very!!

Also interesting, I read an interview with him that said he no longer speaks to Kirstie Alley because she can no longer associate with him,  since he is friends with Leah.  That whole Scientology cult mentality.  Kirstie had to get a message to him through a friend, she cannot speak to him.    So freakin' absurd!


----------



## tamshac77

LindaP said:


> Very!!
> 
> Also interesting, I read an interview with him that said he no longer speaks to Kirstie Alley because she can no longer associate with him,  since he is friends with Leah.  That whole Scientology cult mentality.  Kirstie had to get a message to him through a friend, she cannot speak to him.    So freakin' absurd!




What! Life is too short for all that.


----------



## arnott

So Derek confirmed that Maks and Meryl were never dating and it was a story line for the show:

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...rs-derek-hough-taking-the-lead-book/13368579/


----------



## chowlover2

This isn't a surprise to me. Wendy Williams said that when she was on the show they wanted to cast her as " the angry black woman " Tony Dovolani, her partner said that is what the show does. Wendy wanted no part oif it, she said " what have I got to be angey about?" Anyway, Wendy felt that they were trying to cast Nene Leakes in the same light this past season, and to not go down that rabbit hole. I look at the show in a different light now, but still enjoy it.


----------



## RowanOak

They're baaack!  This was on Twitter and referred you to Maks' Facebook page.  Here's the link (and then scroll down):

https://www.facebook.com/MaksimChmerkovskiy?fref=nf


----------



## LindaP

RowanOak said:


> They're baaack!  This was on Twitter and referred you to Maks' Facebook page.  Here's the link (and then scroll down):
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MaksimChmerkovskiy?fref=nf


 

Saw that, made me smile!!


----------



## arnott

The pros for season 19 will be announced this morning!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> The pros for season 19 will be announced this morning!




I know, I'm taping it!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I know, I'm taping it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!



Do you know if they are announcing the celebrities too, or just the pros?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Do you know if they are announcing the celebrities too, or just the pros?




I thought the celebrities and their partners...


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Do you know if they are announcing the celebrities too, or just the pros?


 
Just pros I think.


----------



## arnott

Is this the first time they have announced the pros first instead of announcing the celebs and pros at the same time?

So what did you all think about the pros for season 19?  I'm surprised Sharna is not back.


----------



## chowlover2

Some new faces. I'm glad my man Derek is back, can't wait to see who is partner is this season!


----------



## LindaP

I'm sorta meh right now,  have to wait until we hear what celebs will be present!  I'm glad to see Val and Tony back though and some new faces.


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Is this the first time they have announced the pros first instead of announcing the celebs and pros at the same time?
> 
> So what did you all think about the pros for season 19?  I'm surprised Sharna is not back.




I'm surprised Sharna isn't back too. I'm not excited yet. I'm still high off season 18.


----------



## arnott

Have there been any rumours about which celebrities might be on?  Besides the bachelorette people.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Some new faces. *I'm glad my man Derek is back*, can't wait to see who is partner is this season!



I'm surprised Derek came back.  If he makes it to the finals that would mean he worked 11 months straight this year!  He did the DWTS cruise in January, then worked with Amy, then went straight into his tour with his sister, then straight into his book tour and filming his HGTV show with Mark.


----------



## arnott

What do you think about them bringing back the results show for the first couple weeks?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I'm surprised Derek came back. If he makes it to the finals that would mean he worked 11 months straight this year! He did the DWTS cruise in January, then worked with Amy, then went straight into his tour with his sister, then straight into his book tour and filming his HGTV show with Mark.


 He has to strike while the iron is hot. Look ay how Julianne left the show and her career has pretty much dried up. What HGTV show?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> What do you think about them bringing back the results show for the first couple weeks?


I have to tell you, I think everything happening in one night is odd. I honestly rarely watched the results show til the last 10 min, too much filler. A 1/2 hr results show would be ok by me. I missed the judges choice of the dance they want to see repeated. Of course they don't want to drag everyone out again for nothing so I understand.

Len isn't doing the whole season, I do hope they have a judge who actually judges. I like Julianne, I liked Robin Roberts. The stars ( Cher, even Maks were too nice and not constructive ) I honestly expected more of Maks as a judge. I wonder if they could get Mark Ballas Dad to do the show???


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I have to tell you, I think everything happening in one night is odd. I honestly rarely watched the results show til the last 10 min, too much filler. A 1/2 hr results show would be ok by me. I missed the judges choice of the dance they want to see repeated. Of course they don't want to drag everyone out again for nothing so I understand.
> 
> Len isn't doing the whole season, I do hope they have a judge who actually judges. I like Julianne, I liked Robin Roberts. The stars ( Cher, even Maks were too nice and not constructive ) I honestly expected more of Maks as a judge*. I wonder if they could get Mark Ballas Dad to do the show???*



Or maybe Mark's mom!  

I didn't like guest judges last season because 4 judges talking was too much, but if there are only 3 since Len will be away, it won't be so bad.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> He has to strike while the iron is hot. Look ay how Julianne left the show and her career has pretty much dried up. What HGTV show?



Derek and Mark bought a house together and are going to flip it for profit.  They got a 4 episode TV show where they will be involved in everything from demolition to decor.  Here is a picture, they just finished filming the first episode.  My husband was all like, "Why are they wearing the same thing!"   

http://instagram.com/p/rDFAbqtos5/?modal=true


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Derek and Mark bought a house together and are going to flip it for profit. They got a 4 episode TV show where they will be involved in everything from demolition to decor. Here is a picture, they just finished filming the first episode. My husband was all like, "Why are they wearing the same thing!"
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/rDFAbqtos5/?modal=true


 I love HGTV, right now loving Flipping the Block. Can't wait to see the show when all is done. If you see anything else will you let me know?


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I love HGTV, right now loving Flipping the Block. Can't wait to see the show when all is done. If you see anything else will you let me know?



The show is called Mark and Derek's Excellent Flip and will be out early next year!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Derek and Mark bought a house together and are going to flip it for profit.  They got a 4 episode TV show where they will be involved in everything from demolition to decor.  Here is a picture, they just finished filming the first episode.  *My husband was all like, "Why are they wearing the same thing!"   *
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/rDFAbqtos5/?modal=true


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> The show is called Mark and Derek's Excellent Flip and will be out early next year!




You're the best! Thanks so much!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## arnott

Seems like they were out to embarrass Val, mentioning his rap song and showing his audition tape!    I usually dislike facial hair in men, but he's one of the few who look better with it!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Seems like they were out to embarrass Val, mentioning his rap song and showing his audition tape!    I usually dislike facial hair in men, but he's one of the few who look better with it!




I find him much more attractive than Maks!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I find him much more attractive than Maks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!



Me too, but he was so not attractive in that audition tape!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Me too, but he was so not attractive in that audition tape!




I don't think I saw it.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## tamshac77

chowlover2 said:


> I find him much more attractive than Maks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!




It's cool how we all have different tastes in men. I think Maks is GORGEOUS while Val is just sexy but not really attractive.


----------



## LindaP

tamshac77 said:


> It's cool how we all have different tastes in men. I think Maks is GORGEOUS while Val is just sexy but not really attractive.


 
This!  I wish I could warm up to Val in that way but he just doesn't do it for me.  He is sexy on the dance floor though.


----------



## tamshac77

LindaP said:


> This!  I wish I could warm up to Val in that way but he just doesn't do it for me.  *He is sexy on the dance floor though.*



Yes! I can't watch him with my husband around!:shame:


----------



## arnott

So Derek joined the cast of Nashville.  Can't keep up with him!

http://www.people.com/article/derek...e?hootPostID=8057cf20b993ece98d9617d96773b919


----------



## chowlover2

It isn't that I don't find Maks attractive, I do. I just find his attitude towards women off putting sometimes. Women who  don't put up with his BS do just fine with him, Erin, Kirstie & Meryl. Other times I feel like he thinks women are second class citizens. Much more in the earlier seasons, the later ones he has mellowed. I've watched all but the first season, so I've seen him evolve for the better.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## RowanOak

chowlover2 said:


> It isn't that I don't find Maks attractive, I do. I just find his attitude towards women off putting sometimes. Women who  don't put up with his BS do just fine with him, Erin, Kirstie & Meryl. Other times I feel like he thinks women are second class citizens. Much more in the earlier seasons, the later ones he has mellowed. I've watched all but the first season, so I've seen him evolve for the better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!



Speaking of -- I just found this on youtube for the first time.  

You to youtube.com and write in the search:  "Maks and Merle - The Dances"  It starts with the first dance they did together and goes all the way through every week until their final no.

NO preludes to their dances, no comments afterwards; just their dances.  It will now be my nightly 'therapyl'  They are pure perfection from the start right up to their final dance together.


----------



## LindaP

Good to know,  I much prefer the clips that show only the dance!


----------



## LindaP

chowlover2 said:


> It isn't that I don't find Maks attractive, I do. I just find his attitude towards women off putting sometimes. Women who  don't put up with his BS do just fine with him, Erin, Kirstie & Meryl. Other times I feel like he thinks women are second class citizens. Much more in the earlier seasons, the later ones he has mellowed. I've watched all but the first season, so I've seen him evolve for the



He has come a long way for sure!   I've always found him to be enjoyable to watch though,  well except for the season with Hope,  I couldn't stand her and he was at his worst in teaching her.   I love that he speaks his mind though,  even if it gets him in hot water.   Would I want to date him? No,  but I enjoy him on the show.  Loved his season with Erin too.


----------



## LindaP

Oh Meryl..I think I might have boo'd too!  That was really weak.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/yahoo...ed-at-nascar-pure-michigan-400-012651550.html


----------



## chowlover2

LindaP said:


> He has come a long way for sure! I've always found him to be enjoyable to watch though, well except for the season with Hope, I couldn't stand her and he was at his worst in teaching her. I love that he speaks his mind though, even if it gets him in hot water. Would I want to date him? No, but I enjoy him on the show. Loved his season with Erin too.


 I agree, the season with Hope was just awkward. I didn't like her either. I really expected to see him appointed to Len's seat on the show, but Len's still hanging in there. I guess we shall see.


----------



## tamshac77

LindaP said:


> Oh Meryl..I think I might have boo'd too!  That was really weak.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/yahoo...ed-at-nascar-pure-michigan-400-012651550.html




Embarrassing!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Why won't Cheryl ever leave lol


----------



## LindaP

Glitterandstuds said:


> Why won't Cheryl ever leave lol


 
Thinking the same thing!  lol


----------



## arnott

Glitterandstuds said:


> Why won't Cheryl ever leave lol



She probably doesn't have any better offers.


----------



## arnott

According to E, Julianne is in talks to be a full-time 4th judge!  I hope not!

http://ca.eonline.com/news/570861/j...the-stars?cmpid=sn-111021-facebook-na-eonline


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> According to E, Julianne is in talks to be a full-time 4th judge!  I hope not!
> 
> 
> 
> http://ca.eonline.com/news/570861/j...the-stars?cmpid=sn-111021-facebook-na-eonline




I hope not either. For some reason, it was hard for me to watch her and in that horrible dress.


----------



## tamshac77

Glitterandstuds said:


> Why won't Cheryl ever leave lol




Yes! I don't know why they think she's loved so much.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> According to E, Julianne is in talks to be a full-time 4th judge!  I hope not!
> 
> http://ca.eonline.com/news/570861/j...the-stars?cmpid=sn-111021-facebook-na-eonline


 
I think she's a good judge but I don't want to sit through 4 ..


----------



## chowlover2

I think they are going to announce Julianne as a 4th judge on GMA Thurs.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I think they are going to announce Julianne as a 4th judge on GMA Thurs.



Ugh!!   

I read some articles saying Maks is pissed because he wanted the job.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> I think she's a good judge but *I don't want to sit through 4 *..



This!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I think they are going to announce Julianne as a 4th judge on GMA Thurs.



So it's official.


----------



## chowlover2

Honestly, as much as I like Julianne, I am not crazy about 4 judges. That said, I think she gives good advice on what the couples need to work on in their dances.


----------



## RowanOak

Yep.  Here's the official announcement.  I'm not happy either about sitting through 4 judges.

http://www.puredwts.com/2014/08/21/...ew-permanent-judge-on-dancing-with-the-stars/


----------



## RowanOak

I'm still so hung up on Maks and Merle that I can't imagine *not* seeing them again.  I found this on youtunes.com and it's a compilation of their dances, BUT put to the tune of "I had the time of my life."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lyFsWKldl8


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

RowanOak said:


> I'm still so hung up on Maks and Merle that I can't imagine *not* seeing them again.  I found this on youtunes.com and it's a compilation of their dances, BUT put to the tune of "I had the time of my life."
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lyFsWKldl8


I still have withdrawals too!  

At least from what I see in the videos interviews at the end of the shows Maks has been doing, he still seems to be enamored with Meryl.  And, she went out to LA to do the Ice Bucket Challenge with Danica, timing it just as Maks returned from Hawaii....coincidence??????  I don't think so!  I think these two are just taking their time and not rushing things due to their careers.  Rumor has it, he wants to open his dance studio in the LA area so he has lots on his plate at the moment too.


----------



## LindaP

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> I still have withdrawals too!
> 
> At least from what I see in the videos interviews at the end of the shows Maks has been doing, he still seems to be enamored with Meryl.  And, she went out to LA to do the Ice Bucket Challenge with Danica, timing it just as Maks returned from Hawaii....coincidence??????  I don't think so!  I think these two are just taking their time and not rushing things due to their careers.  Rumor has it, he wants to open his dance studio in the LA area so he has lots on his plate at the moment too.


 

I missed the ice bucket video I'll have to look it up!

Yahoo has a sexy pic of Maks this morning.  

https://tv.yahoo.com/news/maksim-chmerkovskiy-looks-hotter-version-superman-084600395.html


----------



## arnott

Video of Derek dancing with Sofia Vergara last night:

http://www.people.com/article/sofia-vergara-derek-hough-dance-footloose


----------



## arnott

Here are some pics of the pros going to practice over the weekend.  Looks like Sharna will be on the troupe at least.

http://www.justjaredjr.com/2014/08/26/derek-hough-val-chmerkovskiy-more-head-to-dwts-pro-practice/


----------



## chowlover2

The show starts the 15th of Sept, I wonder why we haven't heard who the celebs are going to be?


----------



## iluvmybags

*Former General Hospital Star Antonio Sabato Jr. Set To Compete On ABC&#8217;s Dancing With The Stars!*









> Some revealing news this evening from E Online!  The entertainment outlet have the inside scoop that none other than former General Hospital star, Antonio Sabato Jr. (Ex-Jagger Cates) will be announced as part of the celebrity cast in this season&#8217;s Dancing with the Stars!
> 
> While the full cast disclosure will not be revealed until next week on the September 4th broadcast of Good Morning America, this bit of Intel puts the sexy Sabato Jr. in line to get the votes from soap fans, and those who remember him from his Calvin Klein model days, and various other television roles including Melrose Place and The Bold and the Beautiful!
> 
> The question is; just who will Antonio&#8217;s professional dance partner?  Will it be Cheryl Burke, Witney Carson, Allison Holker, Peta Murgatroyd or Karina Smirnoff, all of who have been previously announced as competing this season.
> 
> Meanwhile, Antonio has a new design show series about to debut:  Fix It and Finish It about a team of contractors and designers in different cities giving homes, cabins and even RVs much needed makeovers.  The show is syndicated and will premiere in different markets beginning on September 8th!
> 
> The new season of ABC&#8217;s ballroom dance competition Dancing with the Stars begins on Monday night, September 15th starting at 8PMET!
> 
> So do you think Antonio will do well on DWTS? Who do you hope he is paired with as his dance partner?  Let us know!


http://michaelfairmansoaps.com/news...te-on-abcs-dancing-with-the-stars/2014/08/26/


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> The show starts the 15th of Sept, I wonder why we haven't heard who the celebs are going to be?



They announce it September 4th.


----------



## chowlover2

iluvmybags said:


> *Former General Hospital Star Antonio Sabato Jr. Set To Compete On ABCs Dancing With The Stars!*
> 
> michaelfairmansoaps.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Antonio-Sabato-Jr_9463-e1409112643839.jpg
> 
> 
> http://michaelfairmansoaps.com/news...te-on-abcs-dancing-with-the-stars/2014/08/26/




Hot, but can he dance?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## arnott

So there is going to be  a 13th pro announced tomorrow.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> They announce it September 4th.


 I can't wait for it to start, can you tell?


----------



## arnott

So Sharna is the 13th pro!    Wonder if that had anything to do with people complaining about her being cut from the show!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Hot, but can he dance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!



I imagine he'll have his shirt off a lot this season!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I imagine he'll have his shirt off a lot this season!




That's good for us! LOL!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I can't wait for it to start, can you tell?



I'm looking forward to the show, but am dreading Julianne as a judge!


----------



## LJS58

arnott said:


> I'm looking forward to the show, but am dreading Julianne as a judge!



Me too! I'll be fast fowarding and/or muting Julianne


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I'm looking forward to the show, but am dreading Julianne as a judge!




I thought she gave really good advice. I liked her best as a judge  ( compared to the others they tested ). I love Carrie and Bruno, but they sometimes over react to the dances. Julianne is much more like Len then the other two.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## coutureinatl

Found this on TMZ yesterday 





> The new "Dancing with the Stars" cast could have its hardest bodies yet -- a bunch of pro athletes and an Olympian -- along with something new ... a YouTube superstar, TMZ has learned.
> 
> We got a hold of the 'DWTS' producers wish list -- the celebs they're gunning to get for Season 19 -- and it includes 'Bachelorette' Andi Dorfman, ex-UFC fighter Randy Couture, "American Ninja Warrior" contestant Kacy Catanzaro, Olympic track star Lolo Jones and Antonio Sabato Jr.
> 
> Our 'DWTS' sources tell us they're also trying to land a female YouTube star ... who we're told has tens of millions of followers. It's a smart ploy for a veteran show with aging viewers to pull in fresh, younger viewers.
> 
> We're told some of the celebs are already negotiating their 'DWTS' contracts. The one thing still missing though ... a really big traditional TV or movie star. The full cast will be announced Sept. 4.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/08/27/danci...rfman-lolo-jones-randy-couture/#ixzz3BiFJw0Vn



And then this a little while ago





> Famously eccentric designer Betsey Johnson is bringing her brand of crazy to "Dancing with Stars" ... along with the much younger YouTube fashionista Bethany Mota.
> 
> As we told you ... ABC had been looking to sign a big social media star ... and found her in 18-year-old Mota ... who's amassed more than 7 million fans with her YouTube tutorials on fashion, hair and makeup.
> 
> Sources close to the show tell us ... producers have also tapped "Back to the Future" actress Lea Thompson, Jonathan Bennett from "Mean Girls," Janel Parrish from "Pretty Little Liars," and Sadie Robertson -- granddaughter of "Duck Dynasty" star Phil Robertson.
> 
> Still missing ... a major Hollywood star.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/08/28/danci...y-johnson-bethany-mota-youtube/#ixzz3BiEtqC4E


----------



## arnott

Just saw this:
https://ca.celebrity.yahoo.com/news...g-dancing-stars-cast-004500228-us-weekly.html


----------



## arnott

I was looking forward to seeing Derek this season, but according to Purederekhough, he's getting Bethany Mota!  I looked her up on youtube, and she is SO annoying!    I couldn't even make it through a quarter of her video!  Ughh.


----------



## LindaP

Good grief,  what have they stuck Tony with!

Not surprised Derek got someone young and pretty...

Peta got an older,  either cheech or chong,  lol 

So the Duck dynasty will be in the audience - blech

Feeling very blah about this season..


----------



## arnott

Emma always gets stuck with older guys.

What a lacklustre cast this season.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Cheryl got Antonio Sabato Jr, If he's not married I expect her to be all over him and if he is, his wife better watch out. She will be doing a lot of extra grinding this season. UGH


----------



## arnott

Glitterandstuds said:


> Cheryl got Antonio Sabato Jr, If he's not married I expect her to be all over him and if he is, his wife better watch out. She will be doing a lot of extra grinding this season. UGH



 

I don't think she was all over William Levy when she got him!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

arnott said:


> I don't think she was all over William Levy when she got him!



I can't even remember that far back. LOL I'm surprised she wasn't, I know he's not married but maybe he had a gf at the time.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Emma always gets stuck with older guys.
> 
> What a lacklustre cast this season.


 You are so right. They are really scraping the bottom of the D-list barrel for this season!


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Good grief,  what have they stuck Tony with!
> 
> Not surprised Derek got someone young and pretty...
> 
> Peta got an older,  either cheech or chong,  lol
> 
> So the Duck dynasty will be in the audience - blech
> 
> Feeling very blah about this season..



I guess it was Peta's turn to get a dud after getting 2 hunky young guys in a row.  It's time to give Emma someone good.

I notice that Mark and Derek have gotten paired up with 'similar' partners the past 3 seasons.  Last Fall, the both got young black women, last spring they both got women older than them, and now they both have teenagers.


----------



## iluvmybags

Dancing With the Stars Season 19:

Alfonso Ribeiro and Witney Carson
Sadie Robertson and Mark Ballas
Michael Waltrip and Emma Slater
Lolo Jones and Keo Motsepe
Jonathan Bennett and Allison Holker
Lea Thompson and Artem Chigvintsev
Antonio Sabato Jr. and Cheryl Burke
Randy Couture and Karina Smirnoff
Janel Parrish and Val Chmerkovskiy
Tommy Chong and Peta Murgatroyd
Betsey Johnson and Tony Dovolani
Bethany Mota and Derek Hough
Tavis Smiley and Sharna Burgess


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...rish-lolo-jones-and-more-201449#ixzz3CNvINgeH 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm not impressed with anyone in this case - ok, maybe I'm a little curious to see how Alfonso Ribiero works the 'Carlton' into his dance! I'm also slightly intrigued by Michael Waltrip, but only because my husband was a huge NASCAR fan and this would FINALLY be the season I could get him to watch! LOL

Seriously, I think this cast is loaded with a bunch of nobodies.  Yes, I know Leah Thomson, Betsy Johnson - and I do LOVE Antonioni Sabato Jr! - but for the most part, I don't have a clue who half this cast is!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> You are so right. *They are really scraping the bottom of the D-list barrel for this season!*





I wonder why Sharna and her partner didn't come to New York.  Maybe because there were only supposed to be 12 couples?


----------



## arnott

Here's the commercial for season 19!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHcRIBCPaIU

Just saw this Carlton/Michael Jackson dance!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUbDZNSoPxI


----------



## chowlover2

iluvmybags said:


> I'm not impressed with anyone in this case - ok, maybe I'm a little curious to see how Alfonso Ribiero works the 'Carlton' into his dance! I'm also slightly intrigued by Michael Waltrip, but only because my husband was a huge NASCAR fan and this would FINALLY be the season I could get him to watch! LOL
> 
> Seriously, I think this cast is loaded with a bunch of nobodies.  Yes, I know Leah Thomson, Betsy Johnson - and I do LOVE Antonioni Sabato Jr! - but for the most part, I don't have a clue who half this cast is!




Especially Antonio Sabato Jr. I hope they have him take his shirt off- a lot!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## arnott

Our last monday without DWTS!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Our last monday without DWTS!




Yes! 1 week to go!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## arnott

Do you all think the break went by pretty fast?  I think so!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Do you all think the break went by pretty fast? I think so!


 I do as well!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Here's the commercial for season 19!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHcRIBCPaIU
> 
> Just saw this Carlton/Michael Jackson dance!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUbDZNSoPxI




THANK YOU for posting the MJ dance! I also watched the episode of him and Will stripping on stage. Hilarious! Love me some Carlton. 

Still not convinced this season will be great but I'm tuning in to watch the "Carlton Dance". He said Witney is going to incorporate it into their routine.


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> THANK YOU for posting the MJ dance! *I also watched the episode of him and Will stripping on stage. *Hilarious! Love me some Carlton.
> 
> Still not convinced this season will be great but I'm tuning in to watch the "Carlton Dance". He said Witney is going to incorporate it into their routine.



Can you post that?  I want to see!


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> THANK YOU for posting the MJ dance!* I also watched the episode of him and Will stripping on stage. *Hilarious! Love me some Carlton.
> 
> Still not convinced this season will be great but I'm tuning in to watch the "Carlton Dance". He said Witney is going to incorporate it into their routine.



Found it!  LOL
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgcvwWFWoEM

Anyone know why Andi and her fiancé are not competing?


----------



## LindaP

I am undecided as to whether I'm going to watch yet..we'll see..


----------



## arnott

Results shows are back!  First elimination is on Tuesday!


----------



## RowanOak

arnott said:


> Results shows are back!  First elimination is on Tuesday!



Wait!   There are going to be TWO shows this year in each week?  That's great, if so.


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> Wait!   There are going to be TWO shows this year in each week?  That's great, if so.



I don't know if there will be results shows the whole season, but at least in the beginning.


----------



## ozmodiar

Without even knowing how well anyone else can dance, I expect Alfonso Ribeiro to win. He was The Tap Dance Kid on Broadway in the 80s! He did that Pepsi commercial with Michael Jackson!

Plus there's this:



RADICAL!


----------



## RowanOak

arnott said:


> Our last monday without DWTS!



Arnott,  You and I (and a few others) will have to go into rehab if they ever stop DWTS.  Lol.  Seriously, I'm almost counting down the minutes until Monday night!


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> Arnott,  You and I (and a few others) will have to go into rehab if they ever stop DWTS.  Lol.  Seriously, I'm almost counting down the minutes until Monday night!



24 more hours!      Why am I so excited?  I don't know!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> 24 more hours!      Why am I so excited?  I don't know!




Let's hope it's as good as it was last season!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## arnott

Here's a video of all the couples rehearsing.  Cheryl says this will probably be her last season!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsRrH-kfuZU


----------



## Glitterandstuds

arnott said:


> Here's a video of all the couples rehearsing.  Cheryl says this will probably be her last season!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsRrH-kfuZU



THANK YOU LORD JESUS! 
I've been wanting her to leave FOREVER


----------



## chowlover2

Glitterandstuds said:


> THANK YOU LORD JESUS!
> I've been wanting her to leave FOREVER




That show has to be so tough on your body, I don't blame anyone for wanting to leave after awhile!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Love Of My Life

Let's hope its entertaining


----------



## Glitterandstuds

OMG Poor Tony, wow that was a hot mess 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## tamshac77

Lolo was painful to watch.


----------



## sdkitty

tamshac77 said:


> Lolo was painful to watch.


yes she was.  and she had no game face watching the other dancers.  She looked miserable.  I think she may be the first to go.


----------



## arnott

I LOLed at the whole, "Tell him you're a virgin!"  "Noooo!"  

I'm surprised they are milking the stoner thing on a family show.

Hate having 4 judges.  Too much talking.  Hope Julianne doesn't have her boobs all out every show!


----------



## tamshac77

sdkitty said:


> yes she was.  and she had no game face watching the other dancers.  She looked miserable.  I think she may be the first to go.




I hope she is the first to go. I mean, I hate to say that but she seems to have a bad attitude, too. She wouldn't listen to the judges and hardly smiled.


----------



## arnott

I don't think Lolo has a bad attitude, I just think she was really upset and disappointed in herself.  I think she really wants to be here, otherwise she would not be so upset.  Her awkwardness on the dance floor reminds me of Hope Solo.

Just watched an Access Hollywood interview after the show and Derek also said he was shocked  they played up the whole stoner thing.

I've never watched Duck Dynasty, but I can see Sadie making the finals if she gets the fan votes from her show.

I think Betsey will be the first to go.


----------



## KathyB

Glitterandstuds said:


> OMG Poor Tony, wow that was a hot mess
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Tony's going to have it rough this season.  He's one of my favorite dancers, too.


----------



## KathyB

sdkitty said:


> yes she was.  and she had no game face watching the other dancers.  She looked miserable.  I think she may be the first to go.



Every time the camera was on her in the sky box, she had a sneer on her face that looked like she didn't really want to be there.


----------



## KathyB

Based on last night's dances, my prediction for front runners are:

Lea Thompson and Alfonso Ribeiro.


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> I don't think Lolo has a bad attitude, I just think she was really upset and disappointed in herself.  I think she really wants to be here, otherwise she would not be so upset.  Her awkwardness on the dance floor reminds me of Hope Solo.
> 
> Just watched an Access Hollywood interview after the show and Derek also said he was shocked  they played up the whole stoner thing.
> 
> I've never watched Duck Dynasty, but I can see Sadie making the finals if she gets the fan votes from her show.
> 
> I think Betsey will be the first to go.


I'm sorry but as an Olympic athlete and someone who knows the cameras are going to be on her, Lolo should be able to look like a good sport.  I haven't seen any other contestants scowling when someone out-performed them.  And when she tried to demo how she really could cha-cha, I think she still looked bad.  Very disappointing.


As for Betsy Johnson, she's in her 70s and can do splits.  Where's all the good will for a senior that Cloris Leachman got?


----------



## LindaP

I enjoyed it more than I thought I would!

Fav performance was Peta and Chong,  too funny that they danced to Snoop Dogg,  very appropriate for the stoner jokes.  Peta did great choreo for him!

Who knew Carlton could dance ? Awesome!

Poor Tony, I think of all the pros they've given him the most duds.

Val and partner (I want to call her Mona) ,  love them but I have to wonder if they're going to start playing up the 'blossom' thing for votes.

Julianne is a very good judge but 4 is too many, they kept running out of time.


----------



## Jesssh

I hope the SYTYCD girls do well. Love Allison! Witney might have a shot this season? (IDK, I didn't watch the whole thing. )


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> I'm sorry but as an Olympic athlete and someone who knows the cameras are going to be on her, Lolo should be able to look like a good sport.  I haven't seen any other contestants scowling when someone out-performed them.  And when she tried to demo how she really could cha-cha, I think she still looked bad.  Very disappointing.
> 
> 
> As for Betsy Johnson, she's in her 70s and can do splits.  Where's all the good will for a senior that Cloris Leachman got?




Agreed! She performed badly both dance wise and was less than gracious off the dance floor. Glad she's gone, how on earth would she have made it through one of the sexier dances? I feel bad for Keo her partner, would love to have seen more of him after they showcased the newbies tonight. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## arnott

Here are some pics of Meryl and Maks' reunion last night!  

http://www.glamour.com/entertainment/blogs/obsessed/2014/09/dancing-with-the-stars-premiere-recap

Also, what Lolo said in an interview:

"They showed me throughout the show looking angry, but I was having panic attacks. I couldn't breathe. Having the judges and Keo support me by saying that they were proud of me for not quitting meant the world. I definitely might have to do the girly thing and cry a bit [when I get home]. And then Ill vote for myself a lot to make up for the fact. But a good cry, and Ill pray, and then come back tomorrow and hope the fans got us through. If so, I think it will be one of the most appreciative moments of my life. I want Keo to be able to show the audience why the producers brought him all the way from South Africa."

I'm sad her and Keo went home.  I would have liked to see more of what he can do.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> I enjoyed it more than I thought I would!
> 
> Fav performance was Peta and Chong,  too funny that they danced to Snoop Dogg,  very appropriate for the stoner jokes.  Peta did great choreo for him!
> 
> Who knew Carlton could dance ? Awesome!
> 
> Poor Tony, I think of all the pros they've given him the most duds.
> 
> Val and partner (I want to call her Mona) ,  love them but I have to *wonder if they're going to start playing up the 'blossom' thing for votes.*
> 
> Julianne is a very good judge but 4 is too many, they kept running out of time.



What blossom thing?  

I usually find Tony unattractive but he was looking good last night!

Did you all know that Carrie Ann and Artem used to date?


----------



## iluvmybags

Can I just say how happy I am that Allison Holker has joined the cast! 
She is one of my favorite dancers from So You Think You Can Dance! And she wasn't even a ballroom dancer.  I believe her "speciality" was contemporary (can't wait to see THAT dance!). She's also married to my all time favorite dancer - Stitch! (I wonder if he'll help her out with choreography! )

She and Jonathan were so cute together (has he done anything since Mean Girls?), and your heart must be made of stone if you didn't get a lump in your throat when he talked how he lost his spark after his dad died and how he thinks he's finally found it again!   They were a very pleasant surprise and my favorite of the night

I may be in the minority, but I also loved Michael Waltrip! He definitely has two left feet, but OMG, his sense of humor kills me!  My husband was a huge NASCAR fan, so I'm very familiar with him and knew he would be enthusiastic, but he was just so much fun to watch.  I had a smile on my face during his entire dance!  

I felt so bad for Betsy Johnson. She looked like she was about to cry!  Even with the mistake (which, did every judge have to point it out and say how sorry they were?  Like the rest of the dance didn't even count because of that one mistake at the end!) I thought she looked pretty darned good for someone who is 70!

The four judges is a major fail, IMO.  I don't know why they felt they needed to do that, unless Len plans on taking a few weeks off and here and there, but I haven't heard anything like that mentioned.  They didn't even have time for comments from all of them!  Didn't they test it out and have a run-thru to make sure that they had enough time for comments from a 4th judge?  I know they've had guest judges in the past, but they're usually celebrity judges and their comments usually short & sweet, not constructive like they normally are from Carrie, Len & Bruno (who's gotten far too flamboyant for me - its not even funny anymore, its just annoying).


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> What blossom thing?
> 
> I usually find Tony unattractive but he was looking good last night!
> 
> Did you all know that Carrie Ann and Artem used to date?



Val saying they had a natural chemistry and hopefully it will just 'blossom' into something awesome,   Tom and Erin both used 'blossom' in their interviews.   I am just suspicious now of couples playing to the audience, it could have been completely innocent...  lol

LoLo has a smokin' body but not good rhythm,  I feel bad for her but not sorry to see her go.  I feel really bad for Keo, it sucks to be the first one to go.

Love having Allison!  I wondered how that would go for her celeb without being a ballroom dancer but she nailed it like a pro.

Michael is a riot!


----------



## arnott

I was surprised that Randy is 51, same age as Michael and older than Tavis!  I thought Randy was younger!


----------



## sdkitty

iluvmybags said:


> Can I just say how happy I am that Allison Holker has joined the cast!
> She is one of my favorite dancers from So You Think You Can Dance! And she wasn't even a ballroom dancer.  I believe her "speciality" was contemporary (can't wait to see THAT dance!). She's also married to my all time favorite dancer - Stitch! (I wonder if he'll help her out with choreography! )
> 
> She and Jonathan were so cute together (has he done anything since Mean Girls?), and your heart must be made of stone if you didn't get a lump in your throat when he talked how he lost his spark after his dad died and how he thinks he's finally found it again!   They were a very pleasant surprise and my favorite of the night
> 
> I may be in the minority, but I also loved Michael Waltrip! He definitely has two left feet, but OMG, his sense of humor kills me!  My husband was a huge NASCAR fan, so I'm very familiar with him and knew he would be enthusiastic, but he was just so much fun to watch.  I had a smile on my face during his entire dance!
> 
> I felt so bad for Betsy Johnson. She looked like she was about to cry!  Even with the mistake (which, did every judge have to point it out and say how sorry they were?  Like the rest of the dance didn't even count because of that one mistake at the end!) I thought she looked pretty darned good for someone who is 70!
> 
> The four judges is a major fail, IMO.  I don't know why they felt they needed to do that, unless Len plans on taking a few weeks off and here and there, but I haven't heard anything like that mentioned.  They didn't even have time for comments from all of them!  Didn't they test it out and have a run-thru to make sure that they had enough time for comments from a 4th judge?  I know they've had guest judges in the past, but they're usually celebrity judges and their comments usually short & sweet, not constructive like they normally are from Carrie, Len & Bruno (who's gotten far too flamboyant for me - its not even funny anymore, its just annoying).


I agree about Betsy......she did great for a woman of 70-something......doing splits......I don't think she got enough credit; it almost seems like from some of the comments here ("hot mess") that her costume went against her but that's who she is


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! She performed badly both dance wise and was less than gracious off the dance floor. Glad she's gone, how on earth would she have made it through one of the sexier dances? I feel bad for Keo her partner, would love to have seen more of him after they showcased the newbies tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


I was very glad to see Lolo go.  She was such a poor sport; I can recall when I saw anyone act to badly on TV.  I'll give her credit for at least being more gracious when she got the boot.


----------



## KathyB

sdkitty said:


> I agree about Betsy......she did great for a woman of 70-something......doing splits......I don't think she got enough credit; it almost seems like from some of the comments here ("hot mess") that her costume went against her but that's who she is


Yes, it really looked like she was fighting not only her costume, but the props, as well.  I like her and I like Tony.  I hope they keep her around for a little while.


sdkitty said:


> I was very glad to see Lolo go.  She was such a poor sport; I can recall when I saw anyone act to badly on TV.  I'll give her credit for at least being more gracious when she got the boot.


It didn't make me sad, either.  Every time the camera was on her, she had a sour look on her face like she was "over it all."


----------



## iluvmybags

*Lolo Jones "Felt So Broken" After DWTS Premiere: I'm "Tired of Feeling Embarrassed*" 



> Chin up, girl! Lolo Jones' dreams of cha cha cha-ing her way to a Mirrorball trophy were cut short on Tuesday, Sept. 16, when she became the first celeb to be eliminated from season 19 of Dancing With the Stars. The Olympian and her partner, newcomer Keo Motsepe, struggled in their big debut on Monday, after a technical hiccup threw Jones off the beat.
> 
> The athlete, 32, was visibly upset over her performance in the premiere, but she seemed to handle her elimination well. In a post on Facebook after the results show, however, she shared her true feelings about the experience, admitting she felt "broken" and "unlovable."
> 
> "When I was dancing last night and messed up I had flashbacks of the three Olympics that people constantly tease me about," she wrote. (Jones competed, but did not medal, in track events at the 2008 and 2012 Summer Olympics, and as a bobsledder in the 2014 Winter Games.) "I thought, 'Oh no, here it comes again. People are going to ridicule me,'" she added. "I'm so tired of feeling embarrassed."
> 
> After her less-than-perfect cha cha, she "joined the other competitors upstairs" but "couldn't force a smile." She was so upset, she wrote, that she "felt like vomiting." In between dances, she escaped backstage to fight tears. "I felt so broken," she confessed in her Facebook post. "So unlovable. Embarrassed."
> 
> Perhaps the worst part of it is that Jones will never get to show what she's truly capable of. "My brief time on DWTS was a lasting lesson. I really wanted to stay on the show and have the layers of hurt wash away by showing the public how hard I work," she shared. "I wanted to come away a victor for once. I wanted to do so good performing in public that the haters would stop teasing me."
> 
> Instead, she's turning to her faith for comfort. "I need to trust God that he would heal my heart," she wrote, adding a note of thanks to everyone who offered her support. "You were helping me not fall into darkness," she told her fans. "Love ya guys."




Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...felt-broken-embarrassed-2014179#ixzz3DbHwdbeK 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## MarvelGirl

arnott said:


> Here are some pics of Meryl and Maks' reunion last night!
> 
> http://www.glamour.com/entertainment/blogs/obsessed/2014/09/dancing-with-the-stars-premiere-recap
> 
> Also, what Lolo said in an interview:
> 
> "They showed me throughout the show looking angry, but I was having panic attacks. I couldn't breathe. Having the judges and Keo support me by saying that they were proud of me for not quitting meant the world. I definitely might have to do the girly thing and cry a bit [when I get home]. And then I&#8217;ll vote for myself a lot to make up for the fact. But a good cry, and I&#8217;ll pray, and then come back tomorrow and hope the fans got us through. If so, I think it will be one of the most appreciative moments of my life. I want Keo to be able to show the audience why the producers brought him all the way from South Africa."
> 
> *I'm sad her and Keo went home.  I would have liked to see more of what he can do*.



Me too. I was really excited about Keo. He looked great on the newbie showcase.


----------



## arnott

Some interviews after the show:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSuPpvLCbGs


----------



## arnott

Here are the songs the couples will be dancing to next week.  Betsey dancing to Girls just wanna have fun should be entertaining!  

So Julianne will be dancing on the results show with the male pros!

http://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwtv/...ARS-on-ABC-Monday-September-22-2014-20140919#


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Here are the songs the couples will be dancing to next week.  Betsey dancing to Girls just wanna have fun should be entertaining!
> 
> 
> 
> So Julianne will be dancing on the results show with the male pros!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwtv/...ARS-on-ABC-Monday-September-22-2014-20140919#




That is the perfect song for Betsey!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> Here are the songs the couples will be dancing to next week.  Betsey dancing to Girls just wanna have fun should be entertaining!
> 
> So Julianne will be dancing on the results show with the male pros!
> 
> http://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwtv/...ARS-on-ABC-Monday-September-22-2014-20140919#


Julianne was always my fave dancer.  I like her much better as a dancer than as an actress or celeb.  Look forward to seeing her perform.


The choice of song makes a big difference to me - sets the mood.  I thought I heard somewhere that the songs were assigned by the show as opposed to selected by the choreographer?


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> That is the perfect song for Betsey!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



In the new video posted by DWTS Betsey says her favourite jam is Get Lucky.  So maybe she'll be dancing to that instead!  

Getting Jiggy with it would be the perfect song to do the Carlton to!


----------



## ladyash

I'm on team Betsey Johnson! Actually this is the first time I am watching this show and it's only because she is on it!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> In the new video posted by DWTS Betsey says her favourite jam is Get Lucky.  So maybe she'll be dancing to that instead!
> 
> 
> 
> Getting Jiggy with it would be the perfect song to do the Carlton to!




I love Get Lucky too, so either one is fine by me!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Brandless

Oh my gosh! Betsey was so beautiful tonight! Totally rooting for her and Tony!


----------



## LindaP

I'm pretty underwhelmed by this season so far, just caught up.  Nothing much to say except Sadie looked devastated at Len's criticism that the jazz and country didn't go.   Her age is showing there I think,  hope she'll toughen up a bit, she did great!


----------



## iluvmybags

I was just about to say I had a feeling that that's why they added a 4th judge and then they go and say there will be guest judges - Kevin Hart?! WTF? What does he have to do with dancing, and why do they think they needed to fill Len's seat while he's away? So stupid!


----------



## chowlover2

iluvmybags said:


> I was just about to say I had a feeling that that's why they added a 4th judge and then they go and say there will be guest judges - Kevin Hart?! WTF? What does he have to do with dancing, and why do they think they needed to fill Len's seat while he's away? So stupid!


 Agreed!


----------



## arnott

I miss having the voice announce what dance they are dancing!  Instead I have to look for it in the corner of the screen and miss some of the dance!


----------



## arnott

So Julianne outed Jonathan...


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> So Julianne outed Jonathan...




Wait, how did I miss that?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> So Julianne outed Jonathan...


 
Saw that, not cool,  hopefully he didn't mind..


----------



## arnott

Val almost dropped Julianne on her head! Yikes!







Credit Daily Mail:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ce-floor-overcomes-nasty-spill-rehearsal.html


----------



## KathyB

arnott said:


> So Julianne outed Jonathan...



I missed that!  What did she say?


----------



## arnott

KathyB said:


> I missed that!  What did she say?



She said he's gay in an interview she did on Extra with Mario Lopez!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> She said he's gay in an interview she did on Extra with Mario Lopez!




Has Jonathan made any films since Mean Girls? I've never seen him in anything?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## jube0506

This season's cast is so underwhelming.  Had to google like half of these people to find out who they are and the rest I just plain old don't care about.  Why in the world did they have to add a 4th judge?  I used to like Julianne but as a judge, I find her absolutely annoying.  And really, does she think she's DWTS royalty or something?  I just can't stand her.  Oh, and outing Jonanthan, totally not cool.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Has Jonathan made any films since Mean Girls? I've never seen him in anything?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



I have no idea.  I didn't even know who he was before DWTS.


----------



## arnott

Funny interviews where they show the cast pictures of Val and Bruno's underwear shoot!    Derek looks like he's blinded!  

http://www.extratv.com/videos/0-ehuznh7h/


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I have no idea. I didn't even know who he was before DWTS.


 I had no idea til they mentioned it on the first show. I don't even remember him in the movie.


----------



## LindaP

jube0506 said:


> This season's cast is so underwhelming.  Had to google like half of these people to find out who they are and the rest I just plain old don't care about.  Why in the world did they have to add a 4th judge?  I used to like Julianne but as a judge, I find her absolutely annoying*.  And really, does she think she's DWTS royalty or something?*  I just can't stand her.  Oh, and outing Jonanthan, totally not cool.


 
Yes,  she and Derek both!  lol  I think she's a good judge yet at the same time it's a huge conflict of interest to be judging her own brother. I thought if she ever came in as a judge as other than a guest,  then Derek would move on to something else.  But I'm beginning to think Derek will never leave      Talk about DWTS spoiled.  

Hey I forgot to give a thumbs up to Alison and Maddie for the Chandelier dance!    Maddie did such a good job on her own with that video but the team up was excellent too.  Very cool to watch.   Such a talented little girl and Alison was a great counterpart.


----------



## RowanOak

This was just posted on Facebook, and I thought I'd share it...fwiw.  I've never heard of this magazine and something about the article didn't sit right with me.  Here's the link about Sadie, nonetheless.  Has anyone heard or read this from a better source?

http://www.inquisitr.com/1501794/du...e-robertson-described-as-brat-tastic-on-dwts/

She seems so sweet (to me) on the show, is a really good dancer, and I really hope it's not true.


----------



## arnott

Derek got a visit from Gene Kelly's widow:

http://www.zap2it.com/videos/dancin...wife-patricia-visits-derek-and-bethany-383825


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Derek got a visit from Gene Kelly's widow:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zap2it.com/videos/dancin...wife-patricia-visits-derek-and-bethany-383825




Wow, his widow is beautiful! I'm guessing she was much younger than Gene?  Very interesting hearing how Gene made that dance work. That is an absolutely lovely gift she gave Derek, can't wait to see tonight's performance!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Wow, his widow is beautiful! I'm guessing she was much younger than Gene?  Very interesting hearing how Gene made that dance work. That is an absolutely lovely gift she gave Derek, can't wait to see tonight's performance!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



Here is a sneak peak!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrStgwUARqA


----------



## RowanOak

arnott said:


> Derek got a visit from Gene Kelly's widow:
> 
> http://www.zap2it.com/videos/dancin...wife-patricia-visits-derek-and-bethany-383825



What a great find, arnott.  What a classy woman she is.  Thanks for that!


----------



## Brandless

I don't care much for the rules of tonight's elimination. It seems unfair to be eliminated based on judges' scores for tonight's dance and votes based on last week's dance. And I don't care much for Julianne as a judge.


----------



## tamshac77

Brandless said:


> I don't care much for the rules of tonight's elimination. It seems unfair to be eliminated based on judges' scores for tonight's dance and votes based on last week's dance. And I don't care much for Julianne as a judge.



I agree.  I don't like that they run out of time and you don't get to hear from all of the judges.  So far, this season is dull.


----------



## arnott

Julianne gets more and more annoying every week!  

Betsey looked beautiful tonight.  Can't believe Julianne gave her a 6!


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> I agree.  I don't like that they run out of time and you don't get to hear from all of the judges.  *So far, this season is dull*.



Yup.  I think the format of season 17 was the best.  Fast paced, immediate scores, and no painful interviews in the sky box.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Yup.  I think the format of season 17 was the best.  Fast paced, immediate scores, and no painful interviews in the sky box.




Agreed!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Brandless

arnott said:


> Julianne gets more and more annoying every week!
> 
> 
> 
> Betsey looked beautiful tonight.  Can't believe Julianne gave her a 6!




I agree! I think she deserved at least a 7.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I'm bummed out my fondness of Julianne has really gone away.
I like my vision of her in my head, not her as a judge.


----------



## jube0506

Lady Chinadoll said:


> I'm bummed out my fondness of Julianne has really gone away.
> I like my vision of her in my head, not her as a judge.



Yeah, she's just getting more and more annoying.  She's like the new Brooke Burke.


----------



## arnott

Karina said this may be her last season because her contract is up!


----------



## arnott

Who do you all want to see together for the switch up?


----------



## arnott

Here's a Nashville preview with Derek in it!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkAyFBbk8E4


----------



## LindaP

Just caught up - can't believe Julianne gave Betsy only a 6! 

Derek and what'shername's dance was NOT 10 material.  She was awkward.  That was a 9.

Glad to see Michael get some praise!

Chong rocked that tango!


----------



## RowanOak

I see what you're saying, Linda P, but she was playing out her life as an insecure and bullied girl of 12.  She was *supposed* to have that look.  At least, that was my take, and I think that's maybe what the judges saw too.


----------



## LindaP

RowanOak said:


> I see what you're saying, Linda P, but she was playing out her life as an insecure and bullied girl of 12.  She was *supposed* to have that look.  At least, that was my take, and I think that's maybe what the judges saw too.


 
The footwork wasn't there though either,  not enough to earn 10's. I realize Derek was choreographing around her injury but still.  

I haven't watched the last ep yet!


----------



## Swanky

*Karina Smirnoff Carted Off 'DWTS' Set With Multiple Injuries*

 *         24 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE



*Karina Smirnoff* went down so hard during a *"Dancing With the Stars"* rehearsal ... she had to get lifted onto a stretcher and rushed to the hospital. 

TMZ obtained video of EMTs whisking Smirnoff away after she bit it in practice ... suffering knee and wrist injuries. Watch the video ... Karina's clearly in pain, and her wrist is already wrapped up in an ice pack. 

Sources  close to the show tell us x-rays show she didn't fracture anything, but  just in case ... producers are scrambling to find a replacement.  Karina's already been voted out, but she still performs in each show.

Biggest take away from this clip though -- Hollywood EMTs are hot and camera ready.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3G2tHV6Wl


----------



## Brandless

Just watched the episode tonight where they switched partners. The guest judge was pretty tough with her scores. I kept thinking the guy who danced with Whitney ( sorry can't even remember his name ) should have gone home last week before Betsey Johnson. Poor Jonathan, he never seemed to have earned any love from the judges.


----------



## iluvmybags

Ok, why is it that every season that they do the switch-up, Derek & Mark always swap partners, while all the other pairings are so random? Alfonso was paired with Cheryl, while Witney was paired with Michael Waltrip.  Jonathan danced with Peta, while Allison danced with Antonio Sabato Jr. Derek & Mark were the only ones who truly swapped partner for partner - didn't the same thing happen last season (and the season before that)? Why do these two always seem like they get preferential treatment over the other pros?  And I wanted to reach inside my TV set and slap Mark when he was caught on camera whining about their scores (after commercial break) - "They keep burning me with these scores" - they got all 8s! (which I didn't think were entirely deserved!  Her hip hop was not that great!). 

As for the change-ups, I wish Alfonso had been paired with a more mature partner than Witney.  After watching him dance with Cheryl tonight, its obvious he's not reaching his full potential with Witney.  She's a cute girl, but I don't think their pairing does him any favors.  He looked so much better with Cheryl and the choreography was fantastic!


----------



## iluvmybags

Brandless said:


> Just watched the episode tonight where they switched partners. The guest judge was pretty tough with her scores. I kept thinking the guy who danced with Whitney ( sorry can't even remember his name ) should have gone home last week before Betsey Johnson. Poor Jonathan, he never seemed to have earned any love from the judges.



Jonathan's dance was a disaster tonight.  I felt so bad for him.  I hate to say that I agree with SOME of the comments from the judges - I was afraid he was gonna drop Peta.  He did say that he was worried about a wardrobe malfunction, so I think he was distracted through most of their dance.  Their comments were a bit harsh though (and Julianne's comments seem to be getting harsher and harsher for everyone - its like she's forgotten what its like to be standing on the other side of the judges table!)   He had such a great first week and I had high hopes for him & Allison, but unfortunately, he hasn't danced that well since. 

Michael Waltrip is the one who danced with Witney tonight and you're right, it wasn't good.  I'm torn about him though - his dancing has not been very good, but he's so enthusiastic - I can't help but smile when he dances!  He had this little boyish charm to him and I think that's what endears him to fans (plus NASCAR has a huge fan base).  I actually think Tommy Chung should have gone home before Betsey Johnson.  At least she seemed to improve each week - Tommy Chung & Michael Waltrip don't look like they've improved much at all.


----------



## Brandless

iluvmybags said:


> Jonathan's dance was a disaster tonight.  I felt so bad for him.  I hate to say that I agree with SOME of the comments from the judges - I was afraid he was gonna drop Peta.  He did say that he was worried about a wardrobe malfunction, so I think he was distracted through most of their dance.  Their comments were a bit harsh though (and Julianne's comments seem to be getting harsher and harsher for everyone - its like she's forgotten what its like to be standing on the other side of the judges table!)   He had such a great first week and I had high hopes for him & Allison, but unfortunately, he hasn't danced that well since.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Waltrip is the one who danced with Witney tonight and you're right, it wasn't good.  I'm torn about him though - his dancing has not been very good, but he's so enthusiastic - I can't help but smile when he dances!  He had this little boyish charm to him and I think that's what endears him to fans (plus NASCAR has a huge fan base).  I actually think Tommy Chung should have gone home before Betsey Johnson.  At least she seemed to improve each week - Tommy Chung & Michael Waltrip don't look like they've improved much at all.




So true what you said about Julianne.


----------



## arnott

iluvmybags said:


> Ok, why is it that every season that they do the switch-up, Derek & Mark always swap partners, while all the other pairings are so random? Alfonso was paired with Cheryl, while Witney was paired with Michael Waltrip.  Jonathan danced with Peta, while Allison danced with Antonio Sabato Jr. *Derek & Mark were the only ones who truly swapped partner for partner - didn't the same thing happen last season* (and the season before that)? Why do these two always seem like they get preferential treatment over the other pros?  And I wanted to reach inside my TV set and slap Mark when he was caught on camera whining about their scores (after commercial break) - "They keep burning me with these scores" - they got all 8s! (which I didn't think were entirely deserved!  Her hip hop was not that great!).
> 
> As for the change-ups, I wish Alfonso had been paired with a more mature partner than Witney.  After watching him dance with Cheryl tonight, its obvious he's not reaching his full potential with Witney.  She's a cute girl, but I don't think their pairing does him any favors.  He looked so much better with Cheryl and the choreography was fantastic!



Val and Artem also swapped partner for partner.  Last season Derek got Tony's partner Nene.  There have only been 2 switch ups.


----------



## LindaP

iluvmybags said:


> And I wanted to reach inside my TV set and slap Mark when he was caught on camera whining about their scores (after commercial break) - "They keep burning me with these scores" - they got all 8s! (which I didn't think were entirely deserved!  Her hip hop was not that great!).


 
Agreed!  But then Sadie's dance wasn't either and no way that was all 9's,  I am so sick of Derek getting preferential treatment!  I'm not sure I can stand to watch any more of it this season.   I wish he would go off and do something else,   the way they cater to him on this show is so unfair to the other hard-working pros.    

I know it's a lackluster season when my favorites are Chong and Michael.


----------



## iluvmybags

arnott said:


> Val and Artem also swapped partner for partner.  Last season Derek got Tony's partner Nene.  There have only been 2 switch ups.



There's been more than two switch-ups -- didn't they do it for the first time the year that Val danced with Kelly Monaco?


----------



## arnott

iluvmybags said:


> There's been more than two switch-ups -- didn't they do it for the first time the year that Val danced with Kelly Monaco?



No, Val danced with Kelly Monaco during the all-star season.  The switch ups started last season.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> *I know it's a lackluster season *when my favorites are Chong and Michael.



This has got to be the worst season of DWTS I have ever watched!  And I think the 4 judges have got something to do with it.  It just makes it drag and painful to watch!  And Julianne is so annoying.   

And what the heck is with them bringing Burlesque into it?  Why!  

Poor Emma, even during the switch up she gets stuck with the old guy!  She needs to be paired with someone not old enough to be her Dad or Grandpa for once.


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> This has got to be the worst season of DWTS I have ever watched!  And I think the 4 judges have got something to do with it.  It just makes it drag and painful to watch!  And Julianne is so annoying.
> 
> And what the heck is with them bringing Burlesque into it?  Why!
> 
> Poor Emma, even during the switch up she gets stuck with the old guy!  She needs to be paired with someone not old enough to be her Dad or Grandpa for once.




I agree about Emma, I would really like to see her with someone who has potential to be a contender.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> This has got to be the worst season of DWTS I have ever watched!  And I think the 4 judges have got something to do with it.  It just makes it drag and painful to watch!  And Julianne is so annoying.
> 
> And what the heck is with them bringing Burlesque into it?  Why!
> 
> Poor Emma, even during the switch up she gets stuck with the old guy!  She needs to be paired with someone not old enough to be her Dad or Grandpa for once.




I don't.ike the 4 judges either, much better with 3. And most of the people they have asked to judge know little about ballroom dancing. It's a boring season.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## jube0506

So glad I can record it and fast forward when it's the judges turn to talk.  Julianne is totally getting on my nerves!  First, Brooke, now her.  Ugh!

Last night was so meh to me.  I don't get why they have to include certain dances like burlesque, Bollywood, etc.  Don't me wrong, I like them, but they just don't seem to suit this show.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> This has got to be the worst season of DWTS I have ever watched!  And I think the 4 judges have got something to do with it.  It just makes it drag and painful to watch!  And Julianne is so annoying.
> 
> And what the heck is with them bringing Burlesque into it?  Why!
> 
> Poor Emma, even during the switch up she gets stuck with the old guy!  She needs to be paired with someone not old enough to be her Dad or Grandpa for once.


 
They seem to be bringing in more and more non-ballroom dances.   A friend told me in the France version they've done Afro-Jazz and Ballet!  

Yes, Julianne is so annoying, I thought I would like her as a judge but ..no.  lol   I miss Len!


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> They seem to be bringing in more and more non-ballroom dances.   A friend told me in the France version they've done Afro-Jazz and Ballet!
> 
> Yes, Julianne is so annoying, I thought I would like her as a judge but ..no.  lol   I miss Len!



I think Mark did Afro-Jazz on the show before?

Ballet?!  

I miss the ballroom dances.  I want more Waltz and Argentine Tango!


----------



## Ritovskyta

FF  a bit  and it gets funny

http://www.veoh.com/watch/v79045802gHDEFw9r


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> I think Mark did Afro-Jazz on the show before?
> 
> Ballet?!
> 
> I miss the ballroom dances.  I want more Waltz and Argentine Tango!


 
Did he?  YES on the Argentine Tango!!


----------



## arnott

Derek playing piano and singing to his grandma for her birthday after the show last week.  She jumps at the end.  LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuFHu6D7KV0


----------



## arnott

jube0506 said:


> So glad I can record it and fast forward when it's the judges turn to talk.  Julianne is totally getting on my nerves!  *First, Brooke, now her.  Ugh!*
> 
> Last night was so meh to me.  I don't get why they have to include certain dances like burlesque, Bollywood, etc.  Don't me wrong, I like them, but they just don't seem to suit this show.



I don't know why so many people dislike Brooke.  I find interviews with Erin equally as painful!


----------



## LindaP




----------



## jube0506

arnott said:


> I don't know why so many people dislike Brooke.  I find interviews with Erin equally as painful!



At least Erin tries to be funny and doesn't say/ask the same thing after every dance.  But only time will tell if Erin becomes painful too.  Right now, I just can't stand Julianne.


----------



## chowlover2

Was it posted here that Leah Remini is taking over for Erin for a few shows? Apparently there is a conflict of interest with her other job for a few episodes, and Leah is filling in for her.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## LindaP

I'm looking forward to this!  I like aero but Leah is so fun,  I think she'll liven things up tonight!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Was it posted here that Leah Remini is taking over for Erin for a few shows? Apparently there is a conflict of interest with her other job for a few episodes, and Leah is filling in for her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



Leah is usually quite over the top in interviews.  Should be interesting.


----------



## iluvmybags

So Pitbull admits "I know nothing about ballroom dancing' a *little* bit about dancing, but I know a lot about passion" - so WTF is he judging a reality show about ballroom dancing?

ETA: and there he goes again, reminding everyone that he doesn't know much about dancing!  Maybe before these guest judges take a seat at the judges table, the producers should instruct them NOT to tell the viewing audience that they don't know what they're talking about!


----------



## chowlover2

I'm glad Len returns next week, I find the guest judges really annoying.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I'm glad Len returns next week, *I find the guest judges really annoying.*



Yes!  Tonight's show kind of sucked.  I liked Sadie's Rumba.   Everyone else was kind of meh.   Val and Janel playing up the showmance is really annoying.

Looking forward to a Halloween show next week.  Team dances are next week.


----------



## LindaP

iluvmybags said:


> So Pitbull admits "I know nothing about ballroom dancing' a *little* bit about dancing, but I know a lot about passion" - so WTF is he judging a reality show about ballroom dancing?
> 
> ETA: and there he goes again, reminding everyone that he doesn't know much about dancing!  Maybe before these guest judges take a seat at the judges table, the producers should instruct them NOT to tell the viewing audience that they don't know what they're talking about!


 

LOL!   My brother and husband were watching with me last night and they were like..yeah Pitbull doesn't know what the heck he's talking about.  

I thought Leah did a good job last night!

Bethany and Sadie seem evenly matched,  I find them both over-scored often though.  So much for that pre-show assurances from Julianne how she will not play favorites with her brother and will even be harder on his because he's her brother?   Cracked me up when Leah started hitting Derek with her mic,  what would you know about getting 5's,  yes exactly!    

Janel is better than both of them but she's frequently under-scored,  something about her is turning the judges off.   I don't know if it's the constant play of her being overt in her sexuality or she and Val trying to pretend they have a romance going to get votes.   

My favorites of the night were Michael, Chong and Alfonso!!    I would love to see one of these three win!   Yes Michael and Chong suck but at least they entertain, I love watching them!  The cast is so boring this season, thank goodness for these two to keep things fun.    Alfonso killed it!   I love dorky guys that can dance,  too cool.   

Not at all surprised to see Jonathan go,  next it should be Antonio.  *snore*


----------



## Brandless

I hope when Len returns they'll just let Julianne go. There is really no need for four judges. They eventually end up hurrying during the last fifteen minutes because they are out of time. And Julianne has really taken on the judges' role to the max, complete with hugging the contestant a la Carrie Ann would when she's happy with how the celebrity has improved and taking in the role of a strict and mean judge a la Len. Not to mention the inevitable bias when judging her brother.


----------



## arnott

Leah and Tony interviewed the cast after the show.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSg56MNVyLQ#t=244


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Yes!  Tonight's show kind of sucked.  I liked Sadie's Rumba.   Everyone else was kind of meh.   *Val and Janel playing up the showmance is really annoying.*
> 
> Looking forward to a Halloween show next week.  Team dances are next week.



Yes, SO annoying!


----------



## arnott

Here's one of the teams:







Video of them picking teams:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oHnzdHu49g


----------



## arnott

Here are the pros and celebs dancing at Witney's birthday party.  Janel is dancing with Henry.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152813251994108&set=vb.132379069107&type=2&theater


----------



## arnott

Derek visited the Children's hospital today for Halloween!  LOL @ his Lion costume!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5Z-VDMOc3s


----------



## arnott

Does anyone still watch this show?  :tumbleweed:


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Does anyone still watch this show?  :tumbleweed:




Ha! I do but something just ain't right about this season.


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Here are the pros and celebs dancing at Witney's birthday party.  Janel is dancing with Henry.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152813251994108&set=vb.132379069107&type=2&theater




Who was Val dancing with?


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Does anyone still watch this show?  :tumbleweed:


 
Yes,  lol   But not with as much enthusiasm as past seasons.

Let's see -  glad to finally see Janel get good scores,  she's been better than Bethany and Sadie all along.   Did not think Sadie deserved the two 10's she got,  she was too stiff,  imho.   I do think she was better than Bethany in the dance off.

Still love Alfonso and he's still my fav to win!

Will miss Michael's personality, he was funny and always came back with a good natured comment when receiving criticism from the judges.   I'm sure Chong will be next..    This has been a lackluster season and with them gone I think the show will be missing the one thing it had going for it, the fun factor.


----------



## LindaP

tamshac77 said:


> Ha! I do but something just ain't right about this season.


 
Yes,  no Maks, not nearly as much fun!  

I'm no fan of Derek but he has a boring partner this year,  that doesn't help.

4 judges =


----------



## Charmie

arnott said:


> Does anyone still watch this show?  :tumbleweed:


I'm still watching, but on Sunday when it repeats. I would usually come on here beforehand to find out who was eliminated and opinions on the dances, but there was no chatter. Having four judges is too much and their comments can be downright mean. 

I admit that Derek is an amazing cheorographer, but he seems to get away with more perks. Something Carrie-Ann said about the team dances, that she saw more of Derek's moves in it and why she enjoyed Alfonso's team more.


----------



## iluvmybags

I've grown so tired of Mark's little temper tantrums.  The judges aren't scoring him, they're scoring his partner who is NOT a professional dancer and who is NOT the best dancer this season.  They've deserved nearly every score they've gotten (although a few have been undeservedly high!).  When the judges were commenting on their dance last night, the camera kept panning to him and the judges' comments were directed at him - that's not right!  Its not about him, its about his partner Sadie.  He seems so unhappy the last few seasons,  I wish he'd leave like some of the other pros have done.  Then again, his level of fame would decrease and I think that what he loves most about this show - being in the spotlight & the center of attention.  He used to be one of my favorite pro dancers way back, but not any more.  He's gotten way too full of himself.


----------



## arnott

Julianne criticized Artem's choreography calling it dated.


----------



## arnott

Derek and Amy finally had their lunch at Oprah's house:

http://instagram.com/p/u_-CLdNopH/


----------



## LindaP

iluvmybags said:


> I've grown so tired of Mark's little temper tantrums.  The judges aren't scoring him, they're scoring his partner who is NOT a professional dancer and who is NOT the best dancer this season.  They've deserved nearly every score they've gotten (although a few have been undeservedly high!).  When the judges were commenting on their dance last night, the camera kept panning to him and the judges' comments were directed at him - that's not right!  Its not about him, its about his partner Sadie.  He seems so unhappy the last few seasons,  I wish he'd leave like some of the other pros have done.  Then again, his level of fame would decrease and I think that what he loves most about this show - being in the spotlight & the center of attention.  He used to be one of my favorite pro dancers way back, but not any more.  He's gotten way too full of himself.


 
Agree,   but thought Len handled him well!   Mark has always been a showboat, he wants the spotlight so badly he really needs to be in another forum,  DWTS is about making your partner shine.  When he says he's not going to give into to Len's dislike of creativity,  he needs to consider that his partner is scored on what he choreographs.   Sadie has been over-scored this season for sure, he should be happy instead of complaining.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Julianne criticized Artem's choreography calling it dated.


 
I don't even watch Lea's dances or criticism,  something about her is a turn-off.

I think we need Gleb back,   with Maks gone we need some HAWT factor!


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Agree,   but thought Len handled him well!   Mark has always been a showboat, he wants the spotlight so badly he really needs to be in another forum,  DWTS is about making your partner shine.  When he says he's not going to give into to Len's dislike of creativity,  he needs to consider that his partner is scored on what he choreographs.   Sadie has been over-scored this season for sure, he should be happy instead of complaining.



I find Mark getting pissed all the time hilarious!  Like when Julianne first guest judged and made that comment about having to stand in front of Mark to be seen he looked so pissed.  So different from his brother Derek who laughs everything off.  Mark takes everything so seriously.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> I find Mark getting pissed all the time hilarious!  Like when Julianne first guest judged and made that comment about having to stand in front of Mark to be seen he looked so pissed.  So different from his brother Derek who laughs everything off.  Mark takes everything so seriously.


 
I loved when she said that because it was true, I was glad someone finally said it out loud!


----------



## arnott

Trio dances are tomorrow, who's watching?


----------



## jube0506

I watched!  It was great!  My fave dances were Alfonso's trio and Janel's quickstep.  

Tommy's hilarious.  His Viennese Waltz was pretty good.  I know for him to win is a long shot but, seriously for someone his age, he's doing great.  I mean, it can't be easy remembering all the steps.  I know Peta helps him during the dances, but still!  I actually enjoy watching him lol.


----------



## LindaP

jube0506 said:


> I watched!  It was great!  My fave dances were Alfonso's trio and Janel's quickstep.
> 
> Tommy's hilarious.  His Viennese Waltz was pretty good.  I know for him to win is a long shot but, seriously for someone his age, he's doing great.  I mean, it can't be easy remembering all the steps.  I know Peta helps him during the dances, but still!  I actually enjoy watching him lol.


 
Those were my favorites too!  Though everyone did a good job I thought!   Was not sad at all to see Leah go, there is something fake about her that was a turn-off.     It would be fun to see Chong win but I don't think he'll get further than another week,   I think Alfonso should win but I'm not sure how his voting base compares to the duck girl or Derek's fan base.


----------



## tamshac77

LindaP said:


> Those were my favorites too!  Though everyone did a good job I thought!   Was not sad at all to see Leah go, there is something fake about her that was a turn-off.     It would be fun to see Chong win but I don't think he'll get further than another week,   I think Alfonso should win but I'm not sure how his voting base compares to the duck girl or Derek's fan base.




Leah's faces were so annoying. I'm glad she's gone (she looks fab for 53 though). I like Chong but I agree, his time is up. Why are they just giving Sadie high scores when she doesn't deserve them? Ugh! Janel and Val's kiss were forgettable. I'm for team Witfonso.


----------



## RowanOak

I thought the trio dances were the best they've been!  I LOVED Alphonso w/ Whitney and her friend.  They truly looked like a Pro trio, and the choreography was amazing.  High quality stuff.  This is actually the first DWTS this year that I've watched twice.  I've almost always watched it twice in the past years, but until this one, I've deleted it this year.  

Oh, Janel and Val have come out and said that they're not dating, and that this isn't a romance there.  No joke?!  You could tell it anyway if you had eyes and could see.


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Leah's faces were so annoying. I'm glad she's gone (she looks fab for 53 though). I like Chong but I agree, his time is up. Why are they just giving Sadie high scores when she doesn't deserve them? Ugh! Janel and Val's kiss were forgettable. I'm for team Witfonso.



I like Alfonso and I thought Witney was sweet when she first became a pro, but I'm finding her more and more annoying now.  Something about her personality irks me.


----------



## tamshac77

RowanOak said:


> I thought the trio dances were the best they've been!  I LOVED Alphonso w/ Whitney and her friend.  They truly looked like a Pro trio, and the choreography was amazing.  High quality stuff.  *This is actually the first DWTS this year that I've watched twice.*  I've almost always watched it twice in the past years, but until this one, I've deleted it this year.
> 
> Oh, Janel and Val have come out and said that they're not dating, and that this isn't a romance there.  No joke?!  You could tell it anyway if you had eyes and could see.



Same here. 



arnott said:


> I like Alfonso and I thought Witney was sweet when she first became a pro, but I'm finding her more and more annoying now.  *Something about her personality irks me.*


 
I cant figure it out either.


----------



## RowanOak

Well, speaking of them, I just read where Alphonso may have to pull out from DWTS.  He hurt his back and it is bad.  He could barely walk, and he went for an MRI on Thursday.  The doctors said the next 48 hours were critical on showing if he could do it or not.  I'd give the link, but it was on Facebook.  That's basically what it said, though.


----------



## RowanOak

Here's another story on it, and one that the link "may" work:

https://tv.yahoo.com/news/alfonso-r...654.html?soc_src=mediacontentstory&soc_trk=fb


----------



## LindaP

RowanOak said:


> Well, speaking of them, I just read where Alphonso may have to pull out from DWTS.  He hurt his back and it is bad.  He could barely walk, and he went for an MRI on Thursday.  The doctors said the next 48 hours were critical on showing if he could do it or not.  I'd give the link, but it was on Facebook.  That's basically what it said, though.



I read that, darn!   Alfonso has been my favorite to win,  love him.   Whitney too,  I have no problem with her at all,   I think she has a great personality and is a good teacher.


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> Here's another story on it, and one that the link "may" work:
> 
> https://tv.yahoo.com/news/alfonso-r...654.html?soc_src=mediacontentstory&soc_trk=fb



Oh no, I hope he's able to continue!


----------



## RowanOak

LindaP said:


> I read that, darn!   Alfonso has been my favorite to win,  love him.   Whitney too,  I have no problem with her at all,   I think she has a great personality and is a good teacher.



I love him, too, and I agree with you about Whitney.  I think they're great together...looks-wise and they look like they're having so much fun at this.  Let's hope for the best on his back.  It would be such a shame to have come this far and have to back out.


----------



## tamshac77

RowanOak said:


> Well, speaking of them, I just read where Alphonso may have to pull out from DWTS.  He hurt his back and it is bad.  He could barely walk, and he went for an MRI on Thursday.  The doctors said the next 48 hours were critical on showing if he could do it or not.  I'd give the link, but it was on Facebook.  That's basically what it said, though.



I read this somewhere too. I really hope he can continue because I think they deserve it. Wouldn't this be Witney's first win?


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> I read this somewhere too. I really hope he can continue because I think they deserve it. Wouldn't this be Witney's first win?



Yes, it's only her 2nd season as pro.

It was nice to see Derek and Tony hugging:







Credit: purederekhough


----------



## arnott

Did anyone watch tonight?


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Did anyone watch tonight?




Nothing recorded! I checked for other showings and tonight's episode is set to record at 12:36a???


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Did anyone watch tonight?




I did, I'm sad who got the axe! Honestly, I didn't want to see anyone eliminated as everyone is good in their own way. Great season though!


----------



## tamshac77

Wow, Val and Janel's dance looked so much like Meryl and Maks's Tango last season.


----------



## tamshac77

Sorry for all the late replies, but for some reason DWTS broadcast after midnight, and I stayed up to watch!

I felt like crying with Alfonso. He was great despite his bad back. Witney is a heck of a dancer.


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Wow, Val and Janel's dance looked so much like Meryl and Maks's Tango last season.



I thought just the beginning did.


----------



## jube0506

arnott said:


> I thought just the beginning did.




I thought so too.  Just the beginning. I agreed w CarrieAnn, I wanted more of that dance.

Soooooo gonna miss watching Tommy!!!  Surprisingly, I always looked forward to DWTS this season because I wanted to watch Tommy.  He was just so enjoyable to watch.  Lol.  Great to have someone his age advance this far in the competition.  Glad his fans voted for him so he could go this far and show us his moves.  Thought Peta did really well w him.


----------



## arnott

Who liked the boy on boy kiss?    It made me LOL!


----------



## arnott

Whose watching the Finals tonight?


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Whose watching the Finals tonight?




I am! Who will be the final two?! Alfonso (hope not)? Sadie? Janel? Bethany? I say Alfonso and Sadie. I don't think Sadie is better but she seems to have a pretty big fan base.


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

I'm watching......think it will be a good one.  Before the injury, I was guessing the final two might be Alfonso and Janel.  Now, Bethaney has gotten even better and so has Sadie!  It should be great!  Of all, I think Sadie might be the first to go if Alfonso is dancing strong.  She seems to be the least confident, yet she's still so young, so........


----------



## tamshac77

I meant I hope Alfonso DOES make the finals!


----------



## buzzytoes

So apparently Bethany is from my little old home town in California. I had no idea and it took until last week for me to see anything about it on FB!


----------



## RowanOak

Helppp.  My DVR cut off *in the middle of Alphonso's freestyle.*  What were their scores?  Also, would someone please pm me on who was eliminated.  Also, what time will we see a rebroadcast of this show?  They promised when they cut in w/ the Ferguson verdict that we'd see it in its entirety.  WHEN??  TIA!


----------



## tamshac77

RowanOak said:


> Helppp.  My DVR cut off *in the middle of Alphonso's freestyle.*  What were their scores?  Also, would someone please pm me on who was eliminated.  Also, what time will we see a rebroadcast of this show?  They promised when they cut in w/ the Ferguson verdict that we'd see it in its entirety.  WHEN??  TIA!




I am HOT!! No scores or elimination recorded! What happened?


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> I am HOT!! No scores or elimination recorded! What happened?



Bethany got eliminated!  Woohoo!   So happy.   

I hope Alfonso wins tomorrow!


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> Helppp.  My DVR cut off *in the middle of Alphonso's freestyle.*  What were their scores?  Also, would someone please pm me on who was eliminated.  Also, what time will we see a rebroadcast of this show?  They promised when they cut in w/ the Ferguson verdict that we'd see it in its entirety.  WHEN??  TIA!



Everybody got all 10s in the Freestyle.


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Bethany got eliminated!  Woohoo!   So happy.
> 
> I hope Alfonso wins tomorrow!







arnott said:


> Everybody got all 10s in the Freestyle.




Thank you!! Aw, I liked Bethany but she wasn't the strongest out of the four. Alfonso and Witney were fantastic! I'm rooting for them!


----------



## RowanOak

Tamshac...Were you screaming at your tv like I was?  I was LIVID.


----------



## RowanOak

Here's the elimination video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STNP_1RjRrA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tamshac77

RowanOak said:


> Tamshac...Were you screaming at your tv like I was?  I was LIVID.




Girl! I did a silent scream because it was midnight and everybody is sleeping. I scrambled to find my iPad so I could watch online but there was nothing. Thank God I could count on my PF girls!!



RowanOak said:


> Here's the elimination video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STNP_1RjRrA&feature=youtu.be




Thank youuu soooooo much (Finding Nemo)!!  I'm so proud of Bethany. Although I knew it was coming, I hated to see her go. You could tell her and Derrick knew they were next.


----------



## KathyB

I thought it would be Sadie, but that's OK, as long as Alfonso and Witney are still in it!!!

Alfonso and Witney for the win!!


----------



## tamshac77

KathyB said:


> I thought it would be Sadie, but that's OK, as long as Alfonso and Witney are still in it!!!
> 
> Alfonso and Witney for the win!!




Same here! If Alfonso wins, I'll be as excited, if not more, as when Meryl won. I wanted it to be Sadie but I figured her fan base was bigger than Bethany's.


----------



## RowanOak

arnott said:


> Everybody got all 10s in the Freestyle.



Thanks, Arnott.  I knew we could count on you.


----------



## LindaP

KathyB said:


> Alfonso and Witney for the win!!


 
X 2 !


----------



## arnott

^ You're welcome! 

Did you all see the commercial for the 10 year anniversary of DWTS next season?  I wonder if they will do anything special.  If they do, of course Derek will want to be a part of it!    When they switched to one night a week he said he wanted to come back and be a part of it because of the new format, and for this season  he wanted to come back  because they have new producers.


----------



## KathyB

tamshac77 said:


> Same here! If Alfonso wins, I'll be as excited, if not more, as when Meryl won. I wanted it to be Sadie but I figured her fan base was bigger than Bethany's.



Same here!  Alfonso was the standout from the first dance.  I really thought it would be between him and Lea.  I don't see Janel having a large a fan base as Alfonso.  His covers several age groups, as her's....not so much.  As for Sadie, her fan base seems to be limited, too.  Unless someone is familiar with Duck Dynasty, they have no idea who she is.


----------



## tamshac77

Ahhhhh! I'm nervous!!


----------



## tamshac77

Janel?! Sadie is really popular!


----------



## iluvmybags

The right person won, the wrong person ended up runner up


----------



## tamshac77

iluvmybags said:


> The right person won, the wrong person ended up runner up




I agree.


----------



## chowlover2

tamshac77 said:


> i agree.




+2!


----------



## LindaP

iluvmybags said:


> The right person won, the wrong person ended up runner up


 
Agreed! +3


----------



## boxermom

I didn't watch every week, but I agree with all of your opinions about #2 and #3.

I've always loved Alfonso Riberio. He seems like a genuinely nice person.


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> ^ You're welcome!
> 
> Did you all see the commercial for the 10 year anniversary of DWTS next season?  I wonder if they will do anything special.  If they do, of course Derek will want to be a part of it!    When they switched to one night a week he said he wanted to come back and be a part of it because of the new format, and for this season  he wanted to come back  because they have new producers.



Yup, he'll be back.  From his blog:

"As for next season, it's still too early to say, but I can't imagine not being part of the 10-year anniversary somehow. I can't believe it will be 10 years! Time flies, man! It's crazy how this little summer dancing show has grown into this huge phenomenon. I'm just lucky and thankful to have been part of it."


----------



## iluvmybags

When they were replaying some of the things that happened over the season, I remembered Mark's little temper tantrum after their zombie dance, but I don't remember them showing him throw his mic pak to the ground the first time around.  I can't believe he's not embarrassed by them showing that stuff! Instead he seems proud of it as if it were justified.  Never seen another pro dancer act like that because they didn't get the scores they THOUGHT they deserved!  And watching that dance again, I'm sorry, I agree with those original scores.  Doesn't matter how great he thought the choreography was.  The fact of the matter is, Saddie did NOT dance that dance all that well!


----------



## KathyB

iluvmybags said:


> The right person won, the wrong person ended up runner up



+4 Janel should have been runner up, not Sadie.


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

Not surprised Alfonso won, but was really surprised Janel was third!!  Thought with her scores and dancing she was much better than Sadie.  Sadie is cute and sweet, but didn't have the finesse that Janel did; and I didn't know any of these girls when the season started, so no real favorites.  I also felt third place could have been Bethany or Sadie.  

Would love to see an All Star competition with Alfonso and Meryl.  Different styles but both really dedicated to putting their all into what they do........


----------



## arnott

So Julianne is coming back as a judge next season.  Ugh!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> So Julianne is coming back as a judge next season.  Ugh!




Really?  Ugh X2 !! *for some reason smilies are no longer working for me*


----------



## LindaP

Coupe pics from Maks' Facebook feed.   


One caption - 


I'll be right back just gotta sign some autographs you know how it is...

#JustKidding #ShesMorePopular #UtalkingAboutPractice

Maks: "Hey practice your rumba walks I gotta talk to a few people. K thanks bye." [MENTION=31036]meryl[/MENTION]edavis [MENTION=259644]maksim[/MENTION]c  with Joan Birdzell.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

At least Cheryl is gone.


----------



## tamshac77

LindaP said:


> Coupe pics from Maks' Facebook feed.
> 
> 
> One caption -
> 
> 
> I'll be right back just gotta sign some autographs you know how it is...
> 
> #JustKidding #ShesMorePopular #UtalkingAboutPractice
> 
> Maks: "Hey practice your rumba walks I gotta talk to a few people. K thanks bye." [MENTION=31036]meryl[/MENTION]edavis [MENTION=259644]maksim[/MENTION]c  with Joan Birdzell.




I just love seeing them together. I still have hope. &#128521;


----------



## tamshac77

Glitterandstuds said:


> At least Cheryl is gone.




Cheryl isn't coming back?


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Cheryl isn't coming back?



She is not.  

Finally finished watching the finale.  Never seen Mark get so emotional and cry like that!


----------



## LindaP

tamshac77 said:


> I just love seeing them together. I still have hope. &#128521;


 
Me too!  lol


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> She is not.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished watching the finale.  Never seen Mark get so emotional and cry like that!




Oh wow. She's my moms favorite. I'll have to watch again because I missed Mark crying. 



LindaP said:


> Me too!  lol




As much as I hate to admit it, I really think they're just friends. Maks is a playboy.


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Oh wow. She's my moms favorite. I'll have to watch again because I missed Mark crying.



It was after he watched the video of Sadie right before they eliminated Janel.


----------



## arnott

Looks like Derek is skipping next season!

http://deadline.com/2015/01/derek-hough-rockettes-harvey-weinstein-1201348912/


----------



## arnott

Next season will be Len's last!


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Looks like Derek is skipping next season!
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/01/derek-hough-rockettes-harvey-weinstein-1201348912/




YES!!! *fist pump*



arnott said:


> Next season will be Len's last!




So we get him for one more? I thought he'd be gone by the next,  at least we have one more.


Hope Lindsey gets a chance to pro!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Next season will be Len's last!



Ooh I hadn't heard about this. This creates an empty space on the judging panel- if they're looking for a replacement I would love for it to be Mary Murphy since she's no longer with So You Think You Can Dance.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> *YES!!! *fist pump**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we get him for one more? I thought he'd be gone by the next,  at least we have one more.
> 
> 
> Hope Lindsey gets a chance to pro!





Yep, one more season with Len.

Lindsay has already been pro once, I found her incredibly boring.  Maybe the producers did too, because they never asked her to be pro again.


----------



## iluvmybags

nova_girl said:


> Ooh I hadn't heard about this. This creates an empty space on the judging panel- if they're looking for a replacement I would love for it to be Mary Murphy since she's no longer with So You Think You Can Dance.



Oh no!  Between Mary's screeching and Bruno's upstaging, don't think I could watch! Adam Shankman would actually be a good addition.


----------



## nova_girl

iluvmybags said:


> Oh no!  Between Mary's screeching and Bruno's upstaging, don't think I could watch! Adam Shankman would actually be a good addition.




I love Mary! But you're right, the two of them together might be a bit much. I would be ok with Adam Shankman though.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Yep, one more season with Len.
> 
> Lindsay has already been pro once, I found her incredibly boring.  Maybe the producers did too, because they never asked her to be pro again.




She got a crappy partner!  She deserves another chance.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> She got a crappy partner!  She deserves another chance.



I didn't think her choreography was good though.  Who needs a better partner is Emma!


----------



## arnott

They announce the pros tomorrow.  No Derek, no Cheryl.


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> They announce the pros tomorrow.  No Derek, no Cheryl.




Ahhh eagerly waiting


----------



## arnott

Yay, Kym Johnson is back!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Yay, Kym Johnson is back!




I'm happy too, she's one of my favorites!


----------



## arnott

Alison and Artem are back but not Keo.


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Alison and Artem are back but not Keo.




They should have left out Alison and kept Keo.


----------



## RowanOak

arnott said:


> Alison and Artem are back but not Keo.



Arnott,  Is there a link (or maybe a list) of all the pros who will be back?


----------



## iluvmybags

RowanOak said:


> Arnott,  Is there a link (or maybe a list) of all the pros who will be back?



See the list of season 20 pros below:

Mark Ballas
Sharna Burgess
Witney Carson
Artem Chigvintsev
Val Chmerkovskiy 
Tony Dovolani 
Allison Holker 
Kym Johnson
Peta Murgatroyd
Emma Slater

This is also interesting:



> The new season is being billed as the biggest ever. Producers will bring back Disney and Latin theme nights and introduce a new Spring Break special night. Another new element is the addition of all-access cameras in the rehearsal studios, which will be made available on a live stream.
> 
> "I think you're going to see a lot that you haven&#8217;t seen before," Burgess said today on "Good Morning America." "It's quite scary for us because you never know, we don&#8217;t know where the cameras are going to be. We don&#8217;t know when they&#8217;re going to be on."



https://gma.yahoo.com/dancing-stars-2015-season-20-pro-dancers-announced-132521342--abc-news-tv.html


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> They should have left out Alison and kept Keo.



Yes!


----------



## RowanOak

Thanks so much, Luv.  I thought when I heard that Derek wasn't going to be on this season that it would be okay, as far as I was concerned.  But now, seeing that list, it seems like a void.  Has he ever missed being on there before?


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> Thanks so much, Luv.  I thought when I heard that Derek wasn't going to be on this season that it would be okay, as far as I was concerned.  But now, seeing that list, it seems like a void.  Has he ever missed being on there before?



Yes, he skipped a season in 2011 to film a movie.  This is why he is taking this season off:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vro9u_6Hhd4


----------



## arnott

Hmm, there are only 4 males pros and 6 female?!


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Hmm, there are only 4 males pros and 6 female?!



Val says there will be 2 more pros added later!


----------



## arnott

Cast is revealed tomorrow!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Cast is revealed tomorrow!




I was wondering about that today. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> Cast is revealed tomorrow!




So excited&#128588;&#128588;


----------



## arnott

So, Mark got paired with a 14 year old.


----------



## RowanOak

arnott said:


> So, Mark got paired with a 14 year old.



What??  Where did you hear that, arnott?


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> What??  Where did you hear that, arnott?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willow_Shields


----------



## robbins65

Wouldn't want my 14 years old with Mark Ballas.  LOL


----------



## coutureinatl

What a weird mix of people this year

The 10th anniversary season is being billed as the biggest ever. Producers will bring back Disney and Latin theme nights and introduce a new Spring Break special night. Another new element is the addition of all-access cameras in the rehearsal studios, which will be made available on a live stream.

See the list of season 20 celebrities and their pro partners below:
Noah Galloway with Sharna Burgess
Robert Herjavec with Kym Johnson
Patti LaBelle with Artem Chigvintsev
Nastia Liukin with Derek Hough
Riker Lynch with Allison Holker
Charlotte McKinney with Keo Motsepe
RedFoo with Emma Slater
Michael Sam with Peta Murgatroyd
Willow Shields with Mark Ballas
Suzanne Somers with Tony Dovolani
Rumer Willis with Valentin Chmerkovskiy

Another celebrity competitor will be named before the March 16th premiere and will be dancing with pro Whitney Carson, who won season 19 with her actor Alfonso Ribeiro.


----------



## SummerMango

Hehe I am most excited about Suzzane Sommers and Tony&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;. Still have so many wonderful memories of watching reruns of Three's Company with my family. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## nova_girl

This is the first season where I don't know who half of the "stars" are. But I'm glad Keo is back, and of course Derek got someone with potential to win.


----------



## Freckles1

If Willow (14) does a sexy dance...
I'm out.


----------



## arnott

Holy crap!  I can't believe Derek is coming back!  I was ready to skip this season and wait for his return in the fall.  Shocked at hell!  I have mixed feelings about it though.  He is going to be so tired flying back and forth between NYC and LA every week!  And then after DWTS he goes straight into his tour with his sister.  He posted this:

"Being part of New York Spring Spectacular has been a dream come true for me. However, as we got closer and closer to today, the thought of missing out on the 10th Anniversary of Dancing with the Stars was weighing on me. I would like to thank MSG Entertainment and The Weinstein Company, producers of New York Spring Spectacular, for moving mountains and making it possible for me to do both productions. It will be a demanding schedule to appear at both Radio City Music Hall and on DWTS and flying back and forth between New York and LA each week will be a challenge that Im really looking forward to. Dancing with the Stars Rockettes"

I'm excited he got Nastia because she has the potential to be amazing and I loved him with Shawn Johnson.


----------



## arnott

robbins65 said:


> Wouldn't want my 14 years old with Mark Ballas.  LOL



  Why's that?



Freckles1 said:


> If Willow (14) does a sexy dance...
> I'm out.



It'll  probably be like how he danced with Sadie.  Mark always gets the children.


----------



## arnott

coutureinatl said:


> What a weird mix of people this year
> 
> The 10th anniversary season is being billed as the biggest ever. Producers will bring back Disney and Latin theme nights and introduce a new Spring Break special night. Another new element is the addition of all-access cameras in the rehearsal studios, which will be made available on a live stream.
> 
> See the list of season 20 celebrities and their pro partners below:
> Noah Galloway with Sharna Burgess
> Robert Herjavec with Kym Johnson
> Patti LaBelle with Artem Chigvintsev
> Nastia Liukin with Derek Hough
> Riker Lynch with Allison Holker
> Charlotte McKinney with Keo Motsepe
> RedFoo with Emma Slater
> Michael Sam with Peta Murgatroyd
> Willow Shields with Mark Ballas
> Suzanne Somers with Tony Dovolani
> Rumer Willis with Valentin Chmerkovskiy
> 
> Another celebrity competitor will be named before the March 16th premiere and will be dancing with pro Whitney Carson, who won season 19 with her actor Alfonso Ribeiro.



Thanks for posting that!  I'm looking forward to Robert Herjavec, Nastia Liukin, and Suzanne Somers.

Glad Emma got someone younger for once.  I would have been so annoyed if she got someone over 50 again.


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm so tired of Derek and Mark getting all the Olympian gymnasts & figure skaters - all the young, pretty girls with athletic builds who have strong potential to win - why not pair Nastia with Tony or even Val.  I swear its written into Derek's contract that he never be given a partner who doesn't have strong potential to win.  Its getting tiresome (and I'm a former competitive gymnast who's actually a fan of Nastia's!)


This cast actually reminds me of last seasons - a lot of unknown names.  The only names I recognize are Suzanne Sommers, Patti LaBelle, Nastia Luikin and Rumor Willis (and only because I know she's Demi Moore & Bruce Willis' daughter.  I don't know the first thing about her - I wonder how ABC will negotiate to get them in the audience).  Can't say I'm too excited about this season -- you'd think they would have done something social or memorable considering its the shows 20th season


----------



## Brandless

I'm looking forward to watching Suzanne Sommers! With Rumer Willis in the cast, I wonder if we'll get to see Demi or Bruce in the audience! Hmm, why did they pair a young teenager with Mark? He is very touchy kissy with his partners&#128541;


----------



## arnott

Kym always gets the Sharks.  She danced with Mark Cuban in season 5!


----------



## RowanOak

Here is the link to the announcing of the stars on ABC's "Good Morning America."  Keep watching after the ones selected on the show.

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...20-celebrity-cast-announced/story?id=29166872


----------



## arnott

If they're doing the switch-up again this season I hope Derek gets Suzanne Somers!


----------



## tamshac77

Not impressed with the cast. I expected something bigger with this being the 20th season. Nastia looks like she could win but I DO NOT want to see Derek win, AGAIN. Could they not find anymore male celebrities with potential? It would be nice to see the lady pros get something they can work with.


----------



## uhpharm01

I missed mark and Cheryl  already.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Why's that?
> 
> 
> 
> It'll  probably be like how he danced with Sadie.  Mark always gets the children.



Lol


----------



## LindaP

tamshac77 said:


> Not impressed with the cast. I expected something bigger with this being the 20th season. Nastia looks like she could win but I DO NOT want to see Derek win, AGAIN. Could they not find anymore male celebrities with potential? It would be nice to see the lady pros get something they can work with.



From what I've heard about her background we may as well just hand them the mirror ball trophy now, LOL. And here I thought I was going to get the gift of the season with no Derek! That was a dirty trick! *pout*.    I'll watch it but right now no one catches my eye as someone to  root for but maybe once I get to know their personalities I'll find someone appealing.


----------



## tamshac77

LindaP said:


> From what I've heard about her background we may as well just hand them the mirror ball trophy now, LOL. And here I thought I was going to get the gift of the season with no Derek! That was a dirty trick! *pout*.    I'll watch it but right now no one catches my eye as someone to  root for but maybe once I get to know their personalities I'll find someone appealing.




O-K! When they showed the clip of her flipping in the air I said to myself, another Meryl. I'll watch too but I'm already bored. I agree, maybe that will all change.


----------



## sdkitty

stars?
the only one who is at all recognizable is Suzanne Somers
This is getting ridiculous


----------



## LindaP

tamshac77 said:


> O-K! When they showed the clip of her flipping in the air I said to myself, another Meryl. I'll watch too but I'm already bored. I agree, maybe that will all change.




Aside from her own background her dad is a Russian gymnast and her mom is a Russian rhythmic gymnast so I think it may be safe to say that we're just biding our time with the others until she and Derek grab the mirror ball,  lol


Talk about boring - another bachelor? Geez!  They're all boring jerks!  Maybe this one will be better but..eh


Last season we had Alfonso who was so sweet, talented and fun but so far this season I'm not seeing anyone that I want to really root for but that could change...  It's never the same for me without Maks.


----------



## SummerMango

LindaP said:


> Aside from her own background her dad is a Russian gymnast and her mom is a Russian rhythmic gymnast so I think it may be safe to say that we're just biding our time with the others until she and Derek grab the mirror ball,  lol
> 
> 
> Talk about boring - another bachelor? Geez!  They're all boring jerks!  Maybe this one will be better but..eh
> 
> 
> Last season we had Alfonso who was so sweet, talented and fun but so far this season I'm not seeing anyone that I want to really root for but that could change...  It's never the same for me without Maks.




So true, the only reason I watched last season was for Alfonso. Loved him and Witney together. This year the only recognizable Star is Suzzane Sommers.


----------



## tamshac77

LindaP said:


> Aside from her own background her dad is a Russian gymnast and her mom is a Russian rhythmic gymnast so I think it may be safe to say that we're just biding our time with the others until she and Derek grab the mirror ball,  lol
> 
> 
> Talk about boring - another bachelor? Geez!  They're all boring jerks!  Maybe this one will be better but..eh
> 
> 
> Last season we had Alfonso who was so sweet, talented and fun but so far this season I'm not seeing anyone that I want to really root for but that could change...  It's never the same for me without Maks.




So she's got rhythm, strength, coordination, and what appears to be a great personality? Yeah, she wins. 

Who is the bachelor?

Alfonzo was the only reason I watched last season. I agree, I miss Maks too.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> I missed mark and Cheryl  already.



I meant to type .
I miss Maks.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> From what I've heard about her background we may as well just hand them the mirror ball trophy now, LOL. *And here I thought I was going to get the gift of the season with no Derek! That was a dirty trick! *pout*.*    I'll watch it but right now no one catches my eye as someone to  root for but maybe once I get to know their personalities I'll find someone appealing.



He had us all fooled!


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> So she's got rhythm, strength, coordination, and what appears to be a great personality? Yeah, she wins.
> 
> *Who is the bachelor?*
> 
> Alfonzo was the only reason I watched last season. I agree, I miss Maks too.



Chris!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Chris!



Thanks! I don't watch that show. 

I wonder why DWTS don't have actual stars. Maybe the real ones turn them down.


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Thanks! I don't watch that show.
> 
> I wonder why DWTS don't have actual stars. Maybe the real ones turn them down.



You're welcome, I don't watch that show either.

Two more weeks!!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> You're welcome, I don't watch that show either.
> 
> 
> 
> Two more weeks!!




I guess I'm ready, lol. If nothing else, I really enjoy watching the pros.


----------



## chowlover2

tamshac77 said:


> I guess I'm ready, lol. If nothing else, I really enjoy watching the pros.




Agreed, the Pros are amazing!


----------



## lovemysavior

I'm watching for Robert from Shark Tank.  Also I wonder if Witneys partner may be Bruce Jenner? Or have they confirmed that it's the Bachelor?


----------



## uhpharm01

tamshac77 said:


> Thanks! I don't watch that show.
> 
> I wonder why DWTS don't have actual stars. Maybe the real ones turn them down.



Or maybe they they new producers on the show.


----------



## tamshac77

uhpharm01 said:


> Or maybe they they new producers on the show.



That could be very well true.


----------



## RowanOak

lovemysavior said:


> I'm watching for Robert from Shark Tank.  Also I wonder if Witneys partner may be Bruce Jenner? Or have they confirmed that it's the Bachelor?



Just now read that Chris Soules of the Bachelor will be the final star.  So that will be one week later, after the final rose will be given, that he'll have a new partner in Whitney.


----------



## arnott

I'm going to see Derek and Julianne live on tour this summer!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I'm going to see Derek and Julianne live on tour this summer!



I'm so jealous!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I'm so jealous!



You can go too, you know!


----------



## arnott

If anyone wants to try to win a dance lesson with Derek:

http://www.prizeo.com/prizes/derek-..._medium=&utm_campaign=derek&utm_content=derek


----------



## arnott

One more week!


----------



## bagsforme

Robert from Shark Tank is getting divorced.  I guess the success of shark tank and now on DWS has gone to his head.


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> Just now read that* Chris Soules of the Bachelor will be the final star*.  So that will be one week later, after the final rose will be given, that he'll have a new partner in Whitney.



  It's confirmed now.  Wonder why they waited.


----------



## RowanOak

arnott said:


> It's confirmed now.  Wonder why they waited.



Well, they kind of did, but it went ...zoooom....right over my head.  When Witney and Tom B. were talking about her unnamed partner one of them said "Rose."  I thought the person's last name was Rose.  Now, obviously, that was in reference to the rose(s) the Bachelor hands out.  I just didn't connect it at the time.


----------



## arnott

Has anyone watched the live streaming all access rehearsals?  Here's one with Derek and Nastia:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2j6lu5_nastia-and-derek-all-access-rehearsal-part-1_fun


----------



## xikry5talix

bagsforme said:


> Robert from Shark Tank is getting divorced.  I guess the success of shark tank and now on DWS has gone to his head.




Hmmm...why do you think that was the cause of the divorce?


----------



## bagsforme

xikry5talix said:


> Hmmm...why do you think that was the cause of the divorce?



Seems like when someone is successful in Hollywood they end up getting divorced.  Probably more opportunities of people throwing themselves at them.


----------



## arnott

Whose watching tonight?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm passing on it this season, none of the 'celebrities' interest me.


----------



## chowlover2

I am, can't wait!


----------



## nova_girl

I'll be watching!


----------



## 19flowers

I'll be watching...


----------



## berta

The bachelor is wearing a plaid shirt?  Got in late is Whitney there?


----------



## Brandless

Wow, I was so impressed with Rumer! It was fun to see her parents in the audience, too!


----------



## arnott

Poor Keo is going to get eliminated first again.


----------



## berta

arnott said:


> Poor Keo is going to get eliminated first again.


Totally agree


----------



## tamshac77

Brandless said:


> Wow, I was so impressed with Rumer! It was fun to see her parents in the audience, too!



Rumer was good. I guess I'll keep watching now because up until her performance I was done with this season already. I think she could possibly win and I'd love to see Val finally get the ball. 

Nastia wasn't as good as I'd thought she'd be but she definitely has potential. 

I love Patti. She's just having fun. 



arnott said:


> Poor Keo is going to get eliminated first again.



Lol, same thing I thought. I think they did that on purpose. I thought the whole boob thing was too Playboy and poor taste. The producers know who they want to win. They watch the rehearsals and know how to set it all up - that's why Rumer and Val were last, just like Alfonso and Witney last season. This is Val's year.


----------



## KathyB

My early prediction for the final three will be Rumer, Nastia and if he can get his footwork down, Michael Sam.

My prediction for first to be eliminated:  Charlotte McKinney.


----------



## 19flowers

kathyb said:


> my early prediction for the final three will be rumer, nastia and if he can get his footwork down, michael sam.
> 
> My prediction for first to be eliminated:  Charlotte mckinney.




+1


----------



## arnott

Just saw this.  Happy St. Patrick's day!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LIEJvVw3jA


----------



## arnott

Not surprised here!

https://ca.celebrity.yahoo.com/news...-partner-kym-johnson-202000776-us-weekly.html


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Not surprised here!
> 
> https://ca.celebrity.yahoo.com/news...-partner-kym-johnson-202000776-us-weekly.html



Me either. I can see it.


----------



## chowlover2

Who is going to be the first to go? I was dissappointed with both Suzanne and Patti. Just expected more dancing despite their age. I do think they have strong fanbases. Rumor Willis, Michael Sam and Derek's partner ( whose name eludes me right now ) are my choice for the final 3. That fellow Riker was really good too.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

*'Shark Tank' Star Robert Herjavec*

*Dating 'DWTS' Partner*

*Kym Johnson*


*           3/18/2015 10:32 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF         *

                                EXCLUSIVE
                                   ll-media.tmz.com/2015/03/18/0318-robert-kym-tmz-2.jpg
 "*Shark Tank*" star *Robert Herjavec *&#65279;has a new asset in his portfolio -- his "*Dancing With the Stars*" partner *Kym Johnson* ... and she gets an awesome gift from him if they win.
 &#65279;Herjavec and Johnson met mid-February right before the "DWTS" cast  was announced ... and we're told they started dating immediately. 
 They spent Saturday night at a party in the Hollywood Hills and  Monday at Hyde lounge with the "DWTS" cast. Our spies tell us they're  very open about the relationship ... lots of making out.
 Herjavec has also promised Johnson if they win "DWTS" she'll get one of his Ferraris. 
 We broke the story earlier this month Herjavec and his wife of nearly 25 years* had separated* and were heading for divorce.
 Things move quickly with Bob.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/18/shark-tank-star-robert-herjavec-dating-dwts-partner/#ixzz3Ulx2rve4


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Someone posted a clip of Chris Soules dancing and he wasn't as awful as I expected.


----------



## uhpharm01

Glitterandstuds said:


> *'Shark Tank' Star Robert Herjavec*
> 
> *Dating 'DWTS' Partner*
> 
> *Kym Johnson*
> 
> 
> *           3/18/2015 10:32 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF         *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/03/18/0318-robert-kym-tmz-2.jpg
> "*Shark Tank*" star *Robert Herjavec *&#65279;has a new asset in his portfolio -- his "*Dancing With the Stars*" partner *Kym Johnson* ... and she gets an awesome gift from him if they win.
> &#65279;Herjavec and Johnson met mid-February right before the "DWTS" cast  was announced ... and we're told they started dating immediately.
> They spent Saturday night at a party in the Hollywood Hills and  Monday at Hyde lounge with the "DWTS" cast. Our spies tell us they're  very open about the relationship ... lots of making out.
> Herjavec has also promised Johnson if they win "DWTS" she'll get one of his Ferraris.
> We broke the story earlier this month Herjavec and his wife of nearly 25 years* had separated* and were heading for divorce.
> Things move quickly with Bob.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/18/shark-tank-star-robert-herjavec-dating-dwts-partner/#ixzz3Ulx2rve4



I saw that. I don't belive this. I think they are trying to get more people to watch this show.


----------



## LindaP

chowlover2 said:


> Who is going to be the first to go? I was dissappointed with both Suzanne and Patti. Just expected more dancing despite their age. I do think they have strong fanbases. Rumor Willis, Michael Sam and Derek's partner ( whose name eludes me right now ) are my choice for the final 3. That fellow Riker was really good too.




It's probably going to be poor Keo as the first to go again, big boob girl was terrible on the dance floor and I can't imagine she has much of a fan base.  One commercial? Seriously.


I'm so underwhelmed by this season....


----------



## MarvelGirl

Just watched and yeah, I really, really feel bad for Keo. He will no doubt be the first one to go again! His partner was so dreadful. Ugh. Hate it for him because he deserves a chance to showcase his abilities as much as anyone else. 

Very impressed by Rumor and Michael Sam (Whoa. His body and butt is amazing. Dang!). Also loved seeing Bruce and Demi there to support her. Thought Patti was cute and entertaining. The veteran was so brave and his dance very moving. I cried while watching him.


----------



## chowlover2

MarvelGirl said:


> Just watched and yeah, I really, really feel bad for Keo. He will no doubt be the first one to go again! His partner was so dreadful. Ugh. Hate it for him because he deserves a chance to showcase his abilities as much as anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Very impressed by Rumor and Michael Sam (Whoa. His body and butt is amazing. Dang!). Also loved seeing Bruce and Demi there to support her. Thought Patti was cute and entertaining. The veteran was so brave and his dance very moving. I cried while watching him.




I cried with the veteran as well! Very emotional. 

I too was hoping Keo would get someone good this season.


----------



## SummerMango

chowlover2 said:


> I cried with the veteran as well! Very emotional.
> 
> I too was hoping Keo would get someone good this season.




Me too! I cried throughout the veteran's routine. He is wonderful. Feeling really bad for Keo as well


----------



## arnott

Whose watching tonight?  It's My Jam Monday!


----------



## 19flowers

I'll be watching!!


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> Whose watching tonight?  It's My Jam Monday!




Mine too [emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## KathyB

I'm watching tonight!!!  I was hoping Keo would get someone good, too.  But, I suppose that's par for the course for the newbies.


----------



## Brandless

I just love watching Rumer dance. I'm rooting for her!


----------



## chowlover2

I'm glad Keo got a reprieve! Kind of surprised about Suzanne being in the bottom. I didn't think she danced well last week, but felt she had developed a fanbase all the years she has been on TV.


----------



## berta

I was surprised about Suzanne too.  Maybe her fan base was watching HSN.  Sorry.  I love her and have a lot of her products and books.  I just don't vote any more.  

I thought  Patti LaBelle was so good.  The dancing was pretty good  except the football player and Chris.


----------



## arnott

Ugh, poor Emma.  She needs to get a contender for once.

I LOLed when Nastia asked Derek if he brushed his teeth today!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I'm glad Keo got a reprieve! Kind of surprised about *Suzanne being in the bottom*. I didn't think she danced well last week, but felt she had developed a fanbase all the years she has been on TV.



They said it was not necessarily the bottom 2.


----------



## arnott

KathyB said:


> I'm watching tonight!!!  I was hoping Keo would get someone good, too.  But,* I suppose that's par for the course for the newbies*.



Witney got Alfonso her second season.


----------



## LindaP

Wow, shocked by who went home,   their dancing was bad but thought sure they'd have a bigger fan base then Keo's partner!   Happy for Keo though!


I think Willow just won me over last ep,  what a cutie!  Rooting for her or Rumor.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Who went home?


----------



## 19flowers

Glitterandstuds said:


> Who went home?




RedFoo


----------



## SummerMango

I think Tony is the nicest dance professional. Everyone who works with him seems to love him (well except Nene, ugggghh was so mad when she didn't thank him[emoji21][emoji21]) Suzanne Sommers and Tony were so amazing. I thoroughly enjoyed their performance. 

Was worried when they were the bottom two!


----------



## robbins65

I Love Tony.  He seems so genuine.


----------



## KathyB

arnott said:


> Witney got Alfonso her second season.



This season seems to be orchestrated for Val winning.  He's got THE best dancer (IMO) this season.  Willow is good and she dances like it's close to the finals, but Rumer just has something that I don't see in Willow yet.  Val and Rumer have that same chemistry as Maks and Meryl.

When they assigned Alfonso to Witney, I don't believe they thought he was going to be as good as he was, much less win it.


----------



## arnott

SummerMango said:


> *I think Tony is the nicest dance professional. Everyone who works with him seems to love him (well except Nene*, ugggghh was so mad when she didn't thank him[emoji21][emoji21]) Suzanne Sommers and Tony were so amazing. I thoroughly enjoyed their performance.
> 
> Was worried when they were the bottom two!



Did Kate Gosselin like him?  I didn't watch that season but saw the fight where he walked out on her.


----------



## RowanOak

arnott said:


> They said it was not necessarily the bottom 2.



I think that the powers that be put them there because they think it will help them get votes.  The PTB probably want them to stay awhile for ratings, but I think they might overrate her pull.


----------



## RowanOak

Rumer,  I don't believe I'd have said that!

Read this:  http://www.inquisitr.com/1948286/ru...out-dwts-star-says-theres-little-competition/


----------



## arnott

KathyB said:


> This season seems to be orchestrated for Val winning.  He's got THE best dancer (IMO) this season.  Willow is good and she dances like it's close to the finals, but Rumer just has something that I don't see in Willow yet.  *Val and Rumer have that same chemistry as Maks and Meryl.*
> 
> When they assigned Alfonso to Witney, I don't believe they thought he was going to be as good as he was, much less win it.



Really?  I don't see it!  Everyone wanted Maks and Meryl to get married, but I can't see Val and Rumer as a couple.


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> Rumer,  I don't believe I'd have said that!
> 
> Read this:  http://www.inquisitr.com/1948286/ru...out-dwts-star-says-theres-little-competition/




Here we go!


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> Did Kate Gosselin like him?  I didn't watch that season but saw the fight where he walked out on her.




I didn't watch that season with Kate Gosselin, sorry.


----------



## melmelx83

i really love val and rumer this season. ive been watching this show since the 3rd season and i can honestly say that rumer is like no other. even though my favorite dancer is derek, im hoping val wins this year. he deserves it.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Here we go!




LOL,   Let the games begin!


I think Rumor and Val have chemistry but I don't see it as nearly the same as Maks and Meryl, I think it was because Meryl pretty much had the alpha Maks on his knees the whole time.   It was something to see.


----------



## sdkitty

RowanOak said:


> Rumer,  I don't believe I'd have said that!
> 
> Read this:  http://www.inquisitr.com/1948286/ru...out-dwts-star-says-theres-little-competition/


that arrogance is unfortunate
I haven't been watching this season but picked up from entertainment shows that she's dancing well.  I was thinking good for her; she's doing well at something.  My previous impression of her was that she was a celeb daughter wanting to be a celeb herself and unfortunately didn't inherit her mother's beauty.

Too bad she seems to be so ungracious


----------



## Brandless

I hope Rumer doesn't get eliminated because of that unfortunate interview as she really dances well. During the cha cha she looked so much like her mom.


----------



## tamshac77

KathyB said:


> This season seems to be orchestrated for Val winning.  He's got THE best dancer (IMO) this season.  Willow is good and she dances like it's close to the finals, but Rumer just has something that I don't see in Willow yet.  Val and Rumer have that same chemistry as Maks and Meryl.
> 
> When they assigned Alfonso to Witney, I don't believe they thought he was going to be as good as he was, much less win it.





arnott said:


> Really?  I don't see it!  Everyone wanted Maks and Meryl to get married, but I can't see Val and Rumer as a couple.





LindaP said:


> LOL,   Let the games begin!
> 
> 
> I think Rumor and Val have chemistry but I don't see it as nearly the same as Maks and Meryl, I think it was because Meryl pretty much had the alpha Maks on his knees the whole time.   It was something to see.



I agree that Rumer and Val's chemistry aren't on the same level as Meryl and Maks. I don't think we'll ever see another couple like that.


----------



## LindaP

sdkitty said:


> that arrogance is unfortunate
> I haven't been watching this season but picked up from entertainment shows that she's dancing well.  I was thinking good for her; she's doing well at something.  My previous impression of her was that she was a celeb daughter wanting to be a celeb herself and unfortunately didn't inherit her mother's beauty.
> 
> Too bad she seems to be so ungracious


 
I read an interview with her that said that she had a really difficult time as a teenager and as a young women because she was so self-conscious about her looks,  she's been called ugly so many times in the press.


----------



## sdkitty

LindaP said:


> I read an interview with her that said that she had a really difficult time as a teenager and as a young women because she was so self-conscious about her looks,  she's been called ugly so many times in the press.


that's unfortunate but doesn't excuse her acting arrogant

I do think being the daughter of a beautiful celebrity and not being beautiful would be difficult.  Regardless of whether she gets the trophy, she';s showing she's good at something.


----------



## arnott

It's Latin Night!   :rockettes:


----------



## nova_girl

I love Latin Night! Tango and Paso Doble are my favorite dances and I hope there are some good ones tonight.


----------



## arnott

Who do you think is going home tonight?


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Who do you think is going home tonight?



Chris.


----------



## chowlover2

tamshac77 said:


> Chris.



Agree!


----------



## Brandless

I thought Rumer deserved higher than 8s from the other judges tonight.


----------



## arnott

Loved seeing Kevin O'Leary in the audience!    I've never seen him look so happy!

Carrie Ann is right, Willow needs to shut up about her age.  She mentions it Every. Single.  Week.  We get it.

Didn't like Julianne's slutty dress.   

Happy with who got sent home.


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Loved seeing Kevin O'Leary in the audience!    I've never seen him look so happy!
> 
> Carrie Ann is right, Willow needs to shut up about her age.  She mentions it Every. Single.  Week.  We get it.
> 
> *Didn't like Julianne's slutty dress. *
> 
> Happy with who got sent home.



I never like what she wears. 

What kind of judging was Len doing tonight? I can't believe he gave Riker a 7 - I thought he looked like one of the pros tonight. He gave Robert an 8 but he didn't do nothing. Love Patti but she didn't do anything either. 

Charlotte was ready to go home. I shook my head when she said she only wanted to make Keo happy while trying to choke up. Yeah, it really showed...


----------



## KathyB

Was glad to see Charlotte go.  Felt bad for Keo, but her attitude was stanky.  You could see "I do NOT want to be here!!" all over her face. 

A couple of the dances that the judges were praising, I thought I must have been watching someone else.  I couldn't see what they were praising at all.


----------



## chowlover2

KathyB said:


> Was glad to see Charlotte go.  Felt bad for Keo, but her attitude was stanky.  You could see "I do NOT want to be here!!" all over her face.
> 
> A couple of the dances that the judges were praising, I thought I must have been watching someone else.  I couldn't see what they were praising at all.



Agreed!


----------



## arnott

Most memorable year night!

Suzanne is going to do a Three's Company theme.  Fun!


----------



## arnott

Did anyone else watch tonight?  Can't believe who went home.

For all you Derek fans out there, he just posted this naked picture of himself on instagram!  There goes Derek!  

https://instagram.com/p/1KPqIHNop7/?taken-by=derekhough

Looking forward to Disney week next week.


----------



## nova_girl

I was also surprised about who went home because I was looking forward to watching them improve throughout the season, and I also like their partner.


----------



## Brandless

Suzanne's ode to Three's Company was so cute! Too bad about all the fillers on her face. 

I'm still rooting for Rumer. Carrie Ann said it right. When she dances, she has that unexplainable effect on the audience. Her lines are so graceful and she's a powerful dancer. Did you see Glenn Close and Demi in the audience?

I didn't catch Nastia's dance but I knew she was good. However, I can't warm up to her. Same with Willow. 

Michael probably didn't have a big fan base. Too bad as he was definitely better than some of those who stayed.


----------



## berta

I thought Nastia's dance was superb, however the passion was short lived.  So I seriously think Rumer deserved a higher score or at least match Nastia's score of 36.

Chris was okay.  Suzanne was cute, Patti LaBelle did have more moves, but she's Patti LaBelle.

So I'm thinking Suzanne or Chris might be leaving.

My personal fav is Riker.  He is so trying.


----------



## chowlover2

berta said:


> I thought Nastia's dance was superb, however the passion was short lived.  So I seriously think Rumer deserved a higher score or at least match Nastia's score of 36.
> 
> Chris was okay.  Suzanne was cute, Patti LaBelle did have more moves, but she's Patti LaBelle.
> 
> So I'm thinking Suzanne or Chris might be leaving.
> 
> My personal fav is Riker.  He is so trying.



I like Riker too! I can see him going to the final 3!


----------



## tamshac77

berta said:


> I thought Nastia's dance was superb, however the passion was short lived.  So I seriously think Rumer deserved a higher score or at least match Nastia's score of 36.
> 
> Chris was okay.  Suzanne was cute, Patti LaBelle did have more moves, but she's Patti LaBelle.
> 
> So I'm thinking Suzanne or Chris might be leaving.
> 
> My personal fav is Riker.  He is so trying.





chowlover2 said:


> I like Riker too! I can see him going to the final 3!



I have grown to love Riker. I agree that he's very determined, which is one of the reasons I like him. I don't think Len is impressed though. He thought Riker was better this week, but last week, Riker was fierce!  Len seems a little off this season.

I did agree with Len about the nonexistent passion between Nastia and Derrick - that cost them 10's across the board. Shes seems so guarded. Maybe they're busy schedules haven't allowed them to really connect.


----------



## arnott

Yay, it's Disney Night!     :rockettes:


----------



## arnott

Some info on tonight and who's dancing to which song:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jim-hill/it-takes-more-than-movie_b_7052458.html


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Tonight will be the first time I watch, I gotta see Disney night.


----------



## arnott

Teams for the team dances get picked tonight also.


----------



## Freckles1

Noah is HOT


----------



## Freckles1

That crazy Riker was fantastic!!


----------



## berta

Freckles1 said:


> That crazy Riker was fantastic!!


OMG he was so good.  Right out the door the dance grabbed you.  Passion.  He was tony tiger GREAT,


----------



## arnott

I thought Riker was overscored.  He almost fell over when he swung Alison.  Derek and Nastia was my favourite of the night.


----------



## SummerMango

Chris was so rude to Witney. I felt so bad for her. Alfonso was always so nice to her and treated her with so much respect.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I enjoyed Rumer's dance


----------



## Brandless

Although I'm not a fan of Nastia, I thought their dance last night embodied the traditional Disney princess image. Although technically perfect, for me it lacked the wow factor I saw in the other dances like Riker's and Rumer's. Riker was the perfect Jack Sparrow! But there were some "chaotic" moments in the dance. Interesting to know that Frozen was first offered to Rumer but she preferred the evil character Ursula. I thought as usual she was outstanding. I missed Willow's performance.


----------



## chowlover2

Brandless said:


> Although I'm not a fan of Nastia, I thought their dance last night embodied the traditional Disney princess image. Although technically perfect, for me it lacked the wow factor I saw in the other dances like Riker's and Rumer's. Riker was the perfect Jack Sparrow! But there were some "chaotic" moments in the dance. Interesting to know that Frozen was first offered to Rumer but she preferred the evil character Ursula. I thought as usual she was outstanding. I missed Willow's performance.



I loved Riker's dance too. I know it wasn't perfect, but he is trying so hard!


----------



## Freckles1

SummerMango said:


> Chris was so rude to Witney. I felt so bad for her. Alfonso was always so nice to her and treated her with so much respect.




Not a fan of that dude!


----------



## Freckles1

Glitterandstuds said:


> I enjoyed Rumer's dance




Me too! I think I really like her


----------



## arnott

Brandless said:


> Although I'm not a fan of Nastia, I thought their dance last night embodied the traditional Disney princess image. Although technically perfect, for me it lacked the wow factor I saw in the other dances like Riker's and Rumer's. *Riker was the perfect Jack Sparrow! But there were some "chaotic" moments in the dance.* Interesting to know that Frozen was first offered to Rumer but she preferred the evil character Ursula. I thought as usual she was outstanding. I missed Willow's performance.



  It made me uncomfortable because it looked like it could go wrong any time!


----------



## arnott

So it's Team Nastia vs Team Rumer next week!


----------



## arnott

SummerMango said:


> Chris was so rude to Witney. I felt so bad for her. Alfonso was always so nice to her and treated her with so much respect.



Yes Chris was rude, but I think Witney is especially sensitive.  Might have to do with her age?   I remember she ran away crying twice last year too.  I don't think I've seen any of the other pros do that.


----------



## LindaP

chowlover2 said:


> I loved Riker's dance too. I know it wasn't perfect, but he is trying so hard!



Agreed, though Rumor and Val were my fav - so fun and well danced!


----------



## berta

Does anyone vote?


----------



## arnott

Nastia just posted this picture of her team on Facebook:


----------



## SummerMango

Freckles1 said:


> Not a fan of that dude!




Same here, he was so insensitive to all the girls in the bachelor and here too he seems to be on the same track. 



arnott said:


> Yes Chris was rude, but I think Witney is especially sensitive.  Might have to do with her age?   I remember she ran away crying twice last year too.  I don't think I've seen any of the other pros do that.




The one time I remember from last season is when they had to switch partners and the judges gave her and the race car driver horrible scores.


----------



## arnott

SummerMango said:


> The one time I remember from last season is when they had to switch partners and the judges gave her and the race car driver horrible scores.



Yup, lucky Emma is not as sensitive as Witney, otherwise she'd be crying every show!


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> Yup, lucky Emma is not as sensitive as Witney, otherwise she'd be crying every show!




So true!


----------



## stacyredbird

Brandless said:


> Suzanne's ode to Three's Company was so cute! Too bad about all the fillers on her face.
> 
> I'm still rooting for Rumer. Carrie Ann said it right. When she dances, she has that unexplainable effect on the audience. Her lines are so graceful and she's a powerful dancer. Did you see Glenn Close and Demi in the audience?
> 
> I didn't catch Nastia's dance but I knew she was good. However, I can't warm up to her. Same with Willow.
> 
> Michael probably didn't have a big fan base. Too bad as he was definitely better than some of those who stayed.





> Suzanne's ode to Three's Company was so cute! Too bad about all the fillers on her face.



Do you really think she has fillers?  I listen to her talk a lot on her shopping network shows and she swears she does nothing to herself.  I was thinking she looked bad on the show and it was because she hasn't had work done.  But, maybe I am wrong, maybe it is fillers.

I hate that she was voted off, but knew it was coming.  She just didn't seem to have her heart in it and when she realized how hard it was going to be, she just seemed to give up.  
  Patti Labelle is the same age as her and has a bum knee and she is awesome.  I love to watch her dance.   
 I just don't like Rumer at all, and Derek and Nastia, it just doesn't seem fair she gets to compete with all her gymnastics training, but I love Derek! , Riker is awesome, so I guess he and Patti are my favorites!


----------



## arnott

Team dances tonight!    :rockettes:


----------



## berta

Oh man, that not who I thought would be going.


----------



## chowlover2

Why is that bachelor guy still there?


----------



## Freckles1

chowlover2 said:


> Why is that bachelor guy still there?




[emoji107][emoji107][emoji107]


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Why is that bachelor guy still there?



I predict he'll be gone in the double elimination next week.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I predict he'll be gone in the double elimination next week.



I hope so!


----------



## berta

I'm thinking the shark tank guy and the bachelor will be sent home... After that it is going to be hard to watch who goes home next.


----------



## arnott

Oh no!  Derek ended up in the ER last night!  He fell down the stairs poor baby!

http://www.etonline.com/news/163179_derek_hough_injured_spends_night_in_emergency_room/

From E online:

So how severe is Derek's injury? A source exclusively tells us he broke his toe and severely sprained his ankle, with possible ligament damage. Our source adds that an MRI is schedule for today to see just how serious the injury to his ankle is.
Derek was rehearsing a special routine for the upcoming anniversary special with former partner Maria Menounos when he suffered the injury. And Maria tells E! News exclusively that Derek hurt his foot after he smashed it on a piece of equipment, and when he went to grab ice to put on it, he fell down the stairs, rolling his ankle. Fortunately, Maria was right behind him and helped Derek out before Mark took him to the hospital. Maria reposted Mark's E.R. photo on Instagram, adding, "ugh Mark when I heard him scream I knew we were in trouble! #fingerscrossed #getbetterfast."

Despite this being horrible this picture of Derek is hilarious.


----------



## arnott

I wonder what Missy Elliott song Riker originally got that was sexually explicit.


----------



## KathyB

arnott said:


> I wonder what Missy Elliott song Riker originally got that was sexually explicit.



I don't know, but it was a good call made by his partner to change music.  They were the best of the night.


----------



## tamshac77

Brandless said:


> Although I'm not a fan of Nastia, I thought their dance last night embodied the traditional Disney princess image. Although technically perfect, for me it lacked the wow factor I saw in the other dances like Riker's and Rumer's. Riker was the perfect Jack Sparrow! But there were some "chaotic" moments in the dance. Interesting to know that Frozen was first offered to Rumer but she preferred the evil character Ursula. I thought as usual she was outstanding. I missed Willow's performance.



Yes! He was very entertaining and I enjoyed his act!  Although I think Len personally has something against Riker and I always hate the scores and comments he gives him, I chuckled when he said Riker moved like Spider Man across the floor. That dance was powerful, but he did get a little rough. Riker is fierce though and he's put forth the most effort IMO. 



berta said:


> Does anyone vote?



I do. Didn't start voting until Maks and Meryl stole my heart. 

I didn't vote last week though and I wonder if that's why Patti didn't make () because I've been voting for her!


----------



## SummerMango

tamshac77 said:


> Yes! He was very entertaining and I enjoyed his act!  Although I think Len personally has something against Riker and I always hate the scores and comments he gives him, I chuckled when he said Riker moved like Spider Man across the floor. That dance was powerful, but he did get a little rough. Riker is fierce though and he's put forth the most effort IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do. Didn't start voting until Maks and Meryl stole my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote last week though and I wonder if that's why Patti didn't make () because I've been voting for her!




That is my thoughts too! I didn't get a chance to vote last week and I feel guilty that Patti got eliminated [emoji33]. I have been voting for her too.


----------



## tamshac77

SummerMango said:


> That is my thoughts too! I didn't get a chance to vote last week and I feel guilty that Patti got eliminated [emoji33]. I have been voting for her too.



I feel guilty too. I would have loved for her to win. She might not have been the best dancer, but she gave it all she had every time.  She was so positive and always Patti! She moved well for a girl her age.


----------



## SummerMango

tamshac77 said:


> I feel guilty too. I would have loved for her to win. She might not have been the best dancer, but she gave it all she had every time.  She was so positive and always Patti! She moved well for a girl her age.




So true! I couldn't have said it better[emoji253]. Even Artem said something similar in his speech. I loved her positive attitude. Hahaha I loved it when her shoe flew off but she kept on going. Such a tropper[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Brandless

I know eventually Patti would have to go but I enjoyed watching her especially during the team dance. I'd rather see the bachelor go first. I'm rooting for Riker and Rumer for the top two. I wonder though why Riker always ends up in jeopardy.


----------



## SummerMango

Brandless said:


> I know eventually Patti would have to go but I enjoyed watching her especially during the team dance. I'd rather see the bachelor go first. I'm rooting for Riker and Rumer for the top two. I wonder though why Riker always ends up in jeopardy.




As a huge bachelor/bachelorette fan who watches almost every season, I couldn't agree with you more! Chris needed to go before Patti. I just cannot stand him after the way he treated the other women in The Bachelor as well how he is so short with Witney.


----------



## arnott

SummerMango said:


> As a huge bachelor/bachelorette fan who watches almost every season, I couldn't agree with you more! Chris needed to go before Patti. *I just cannot stand him after the way he treated the other women in The Bachelor *as well how he is so short with Witney.



I didn't watch the show.  What happened?


----------



## Brandless

Yeah, SummerMango, do tell!


----------



## arnott

So Tuesday night is the 10th anniversary special and they are bringing back a bunch of past contestants.   Derek won't be dancing in it because of his injury so Sasha is taking his place.


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> I didn't watch the show.  What happened?







Brandless said:


> Yeah, SummerMango, do tell!




Hehe, sure[emoji23]. Chris was absolutely mesmerized with this girl named Britt on the show (She is the new co bachelorette along with Kaitlyn this upcoming season). He went on this very sensual "love guru" date with another girl named Carly and they formed a strong connection it seemed. Next morning was his date with Britt, he came to the girls room early in the morning to wake Britt up and surprise her about the date. Carly and a few other girls were sleeping only a few feet away, and he woke Britt up with kisses and they were making out [emoji33]. Carly was visibly upset as Chris was being so insensitive. He took her for a hot air balloon ride, they came back to his hotel room, closed the door and according to Britt, "they took a nap"[emoji38][emoji38]

Second incident, Chris had a group date with the ladies, where they met Big and Rich. They all have to write their own songs. While all the ladies were working on the songs, he comes and again starts making out with Britt right in front of the ladies. A few of the ladies were very upset and rightfully so![emoji36]

Third incident - On that same group date, when Chris is having his one on one time with Britt, he grabs her hand and takes her away. The women are kept waiting (the blog said for hours). He takes Britt to the Big and Rich concert, takes her up on the stage with them and hands her the rose there. They dance and have a good time while the rest of the women are waiting and wondering where they have vanished. Finally they come back. All the women are hurt, instead of offering an explanation, he just leaves Britt and runs. All the women cry and it was pretty sad. 

These are just a few. Out of all the seasons I have watched, to me, he comes out as the most thoughtless and insensitive bachelor, even more so than Juan Pablo. [emoji23]


----------



## Brandless

SummerMango said:


> Hehe, sure[emoji23]. Chris was absolutely mesmerized with this girl named Britt on the show (She is the new co bachelorette along with Kaitlyn this upcoming season). He went on this very sensual "love guru" date with another girl named Carly and they formed a strong connection it seemed. Next morning was his date with Britt, he came to the girls room early in the morning to wake Britt up and surprise her about the date. Carly and a few other girls were sleeping only a few feet away, and he woke Britt up with kisses and they were making out [emoji33]. Carly was visibly upset as Chris was being so insensitive. He took her for a hot air balloon ride, they came back to his hotel room, closed the door and according to Britt, "they took a nap"[emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> Second incident, Chris had a group date with the ladies, where they met Big and Rich. They all have to write their own songs. While all the ladies were working on the songs, he comes and again starts making out with Britt right in front of the ladies. A few of the ladies were very upset and rightfully so![emoji36]
> 
> Third incident - On that same group date, when Chris is having his one on one time with Britt, he grabs her hand and takes her away. The women are kept waiting (the blog said for hours). He takes Britt to the Big and Rich concert, takes her up on the stage with them and hands her the rose there. They dance and have a good time while the rest of the women are waiting and wondering where they have vanished. Finally they come back. All the women are hurt, instead of offering an explanation, he just leaves Britt and runs. All the women cry and it was pretty sad.
> 
> These are just a few. Out of all the seasons I have watched, to me, he comes out as the most thoughtless and insensitive bachelor, even more so than Juan Pablo. [emoji23]




Thanks for that juicy info! Wow, what a piece of work.


----------



## arnott

SummerMango said:


> Hehe, sure[emoji23]. Chris was absolutely mesmerized with this girl named Britt on the show (She is the new co bachelorette along with Kaitlyn this upcoming season). He went on this very sensual "love guru" date with another girl named Carly and they formed a strong connection it seemed. Next morning was his date with Britt, he came to the girls room early in the morning to wake Britt up and surprise her about the date. Carly and a few other girls were sleeping only a few feet away, and he woke Britt up with kisses and they were making out [emoji33]. Carly was visibly upset as Chris was being so insensitive. He took her for a hot air balloon ride, they came back to his hotel room, closed the door and according to Britt, "they took a nap"[emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> Second incident, Chris had a group date with the ladies, where they met Big and Rich. They all have to write their own songs. While all the ladies were working on the songs, he comes and again starts making out with Britt right in front of the ladies. A few of the ladies were very upset and rightfully so![emoji36]
> 
> Third incident - On that same group date, when Chris is having his one on one time with Britt, he grabs her hand and takes her away. The women are kept waiting (the blog said for hours). He takes Britt to the Big and Rich concert, takes her up on the stage with them and hands her the rose there. They dance and have a good time while the rest of the women are waiting and wondering where they have vanished. Finally they come back. All the women are hurt, instead of offering an explanation, he just leaves Britt and runs. *All the women cry* and it was pretty sad.
> 
> These are just a few. Out of all the seasons I have watched, to me, he comes out as the most thoughtless and insensitive bachelor, even more so than Juan Pablo. [emoji23]



That sounds so pathetic!    So why didn't he choose Britt?


----------



## SummerMango

Brandless said:


> Thanks for that juicy info! Wow, what a piece of work.






arnott said:


> That sounds so pathetic!    So why didn't he choose Britt?




You are both very welcome [emoji3][emoji3]. Yes, it was so depressing to watch. I was screaming at my tv, telling the girls to walk away from the show as he was not taking into consideration their feelings at all. 

The girls all thought that Britt was a fake. They all had a huge confrontation too. Then they all went to his hometown. Carly said Britt made a weird comment about his hometown to them. She told Chris about this but to Chris, Britt she was all like, "I saw the sunset and I knew" or something like that. [emoji38][emoji38] Hehe, it seemed Chris believed her too[emoji15]. 

That was the first half of that date. The second half Chris talked to all the girls in the evening and when it came time to give the rose he gave it to Kaitlyn. Britt had a huge fit and made everyone including Chris feel very bad. Next morning she spoke to all the girls and said that she was going to leave. I think she was planning to talk to Chris before the Rose Ceremony but Chris Harrison said Chris S decided not to have the rose ceremony that evening. All girls were standing and then Britt said she wanted to talk to Chris. They talked and Chris wasn't happy about how Britt acted. He said many other girls had come and spoken to him off camera so he sent her home. 

She cried really loudly and for a long time outside. She and Chris did have chemistry right from the start as he gave her the first rose but something was off. 

Hehe I am looking to this season. It is a Bachelor/Bachelorette first with two bachelorette so it is going to be interesting[emoji16]


----------



## arnott

So Maks and Meryl will be performing a brand new dance on the 10th anniversary special on Tuesday!

https://instagram.com/p/1yy7HQD0eq/?taken-by=dancingabc


----------



## arnott

They've decided not to do a switch-up week!


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> They've decided not to do a switch-up week!




That is wonderful! I am sure re switch up caused a lot of stress to everyone.


----------



## arnott

Eras night tonight!


----------



## Brandless

Anyone watched tonight? I can't believe the bottom two and the one eventually eliminated. It doesn't help that the judges' scorings, especially Carrie Ann's, are all over the place. Some of the scores are beyond ridiculous already.


----------



## chowlover2

Brandless said:


> Anyone watched tonight? I can't believe the bottom two and the one eventually eliminated. It doesn't help that the judges' scorings, especially Carrie Ann's, are all over the place. Some of the scores are beyond ridiculous already.



Me either! Why is the Batchelor still there? He should have gone. Carrie Ann was off her rocker tonight. Glad Julianne got rid of the pink hair.


----------



## berta

what the? OMGoodness.  I just think it's the popularity contest.  When they said that the farmer was coming back.. That face, even they did not believe it.


----------



## RowanOak

Stunned.  Seriously....what??  I thought they'd be in the Final 3, at least.  Just shock and awe.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Who left?


----------



## Brandless

Glitterandstuds said:


> Who left?





Spoiler



Willow.


----------



## RowanOak

I've been watching it again.  You know in the dance off where the judges all said:  "Willow and Mark?"  Twitter voted 68% for Riker and Allison and voted 20 something percent for Willow and Mark.  So, obviously, the fans are voting for Riker over...well, at least Willow in this case.  I thought their dances were both so good in the dance-off that I'd still be trying to decide which was best.


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> I've been watching it again.  You know in the dance off where the judges all said:  "Willow and Mark?"  Twitter voted 68% for Riker and Allison and voted 20 something percent for Willow and Mark.  So, obviously, the fans are voting for Riker over...well, at least Willow in this case.  I thought their dances were both so good in the dance-off that I'd still be trying to decide which was best.



69% and 31%.    But yeah, guess she didn't have much of a fan base.


----------



## arnott

Who is watching the 10th anniversary special tomorrow?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Who is watching the 10th anniversary special tomorrow?



I am1


----------



## RowanOak

arnott said:


> 69% and 31%.    But yeah, guess she didn't have much of a fan base.



Thanks, Arnott.  I knew that was not adding up to 100%.


----------



## RowanOak

Oh, arnott, I am definitely watching (and praying that Merle and Maks will be on there).


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> Oh, arnott, I am definitely watching *(and praying that Merle and Maks will be on there)*.



They are, I posted the link to the instagram pic on the previous page.


----------



## SummerMango

chowlover2 said:


> Me either! Why is the Batchelor still there? He should have gone. Carrie Ann was off her rocker tonight. Glad Julianne got rid of the pink hair.




Exactly! What a shocking episode.


----------



## arnott

Hopefully it will be Chris  to go next week in the double elimination and not another shocker!


----------



## berta

arnott said:


> Hopefully it will be Chris  to go next week in the double elimination and not another shocker!


But it is a double elimination.  Besides the farmer, who will be the second one to leave?  

Chris needs to go and so does Mr Shark tank.  He was iffy.


----------



## Freckles1

Oh the farmer!!! Go go go!! And he can take Erin Andrews with him!! She drives me nuts!!


----------



## RowanOak

arnott said:


> They are, I posted the link to the instagram pic on the previous page.



This is so weird.  I was just reading your answer to me, and my iphone sounded.  I looked and it said that Merle had tweeted that they'd be dancing tonight on DWTS.  The thing that made me think that something had happened and they weren't dancing was that they didn't show them last night.  They showed or said others, but not them (that I saw or heard).  Yahoo!!


----------



## arnott

I didn't know Sasha was Russian!  I was trying to figure out what kind of accent that was!


----------



## Brandless

What did you all think of the anniversary show tonight? Which one was your favorite performance? I loved Max and Meryl's, they were really magical! I only caught the tail end of Val and Kelly's  and I was shocked at their outfit, or lack of it! But their bodies were awesome, makes me want to work out harder! I also loved the NFL group. And I also loved the hologram effect they used to show Drew and Cheryl, etc.


----------



## arnott

Brandless said:


> What did you all think of the anniversary show tonight? Which one was your favorite performance? I loved Max and Meryl's, they were really magical! I only caught the tail end of Val and Kelly's  and I was shocked at their outfit, or lack of it! But their bodies were awesome, makes me want to work out harder! I also loved the NFL group. And I also loved the hologram effect they used to show Drew and Cheryl, etc.



I haven't watched it yet.  Did Derek make an appearance?

Which dance did Maks and Meryl do?


----------



## berta

I miss Cheryl. It was good, I liked seeing Jerry Rice and Emmett Smith.  Oh my and when they replayed a portion of Derek when he did that dance in the box. I remembered that was amazing.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zwCEIWsAORk


----------



## chowlover2

It was a good show. I'm glad they didn't stretch it out to 2 hrs, they packed a lot in one hour.


----------



## Brandless

arnott said:


> I haven't watched it yet.  Did Derek make an appearance?
> 
> Which dance did Maks and Meryl do?




I didn't see Derek perform live but he was in clips where they showed past champions. Not sure what dance Meryl and Maks performed as they didn't mention but to my untrained eyes looked like tango.


----------



## arnott

Brandless said:


> I didn't see Derek perform live but he was in clips where they showed past champions. Not sure what dance Meryl and Maks performed as they didn't mention but to my untrained eyes looked like tango.



Thanks!  I know Derek didn't dance but was wondering if they showed him sitting in the audience or something.  I guess he wasn't there at all!

I was hoping for an Argentine Tango with Meryl and Maks!


----------



## SummerMango

chowlover2 said:


> It was a good show. I'm glad they didn't stretch it out to 2 hrs, they packed a lot in one hour.




They really did. I thoroughly enjoyed the show.


----------



## Jesssh

berta said:


> I miss Cheryl. It was good, I liked seeing Jerry Rice and Emmett Smith.  Oh my and when they replayed a portion of Derek when he did that dance in the box. I remembered that was amazing.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zwCEIWsAORk



Cool!


----------



## MarvelGirl

I don't usually watch the show but was visiting with my parents for my Dad's birthday and my Mom was watching it. It was really fun to watch with them. Really enjoyed Kelly Monaco's dance (Val's body is ridic!) as well as Alfonso and Amber and Patti's segment. All in all, we enjoyed all of it!


----------



## arnott

Trio dances are next week!


----------



## LindaP

Really enjoyed the anniversary special!


----------



## arnott

Finally finished watching the anniversary special.   Best part was Maks and Len on the tandem bike!   

Is it me or did they edit out part of Lady Marmalade?


----------



## arnott

berta said:


> I miss Cheryl. It was good, I liked seeing Jerry Rice and Emmett Smith.  Oh my and when they replayed a portion of Derek when he did that dance in the box. I remembered that was amazing.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zwCEIWsAORk



I wonder why Cheryl wasn't there.


----------



## Brandless

arnott said:


> I wonder why Cheryl wasn't there.




I'm guessing it's because she's now working for another network (NBC). She's co starring in a show called I Can Do That. I just saw a preview the other day showing Nicole Schlezinger.


----------



## tamshac77

Brandless said:


> What did you all think of the anniversary show tonight? Which one was your favorite performance? I loved Max and Meryl's, they were really magical! I only caught the tail end of Val and Kelly's  and I was shocked at their outfit, or lack of it! But their bodies were awesome, makes me want to work out harder! I also loved the NFL group. And I also loved the hologram effect they used to show Drew and Cheryl, etc.



Max and Meryl were good, but something was missing. They didn't have the same chemistry as before. Maybe it's just me. I loved seeing them together again though. Meryl looked great.


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Finally finished watching the anniversary special.   Best part was Maks and Len on the tandem bike!
> 
> Is it me or did they edit out part of Lady Marmalade?



They prob did since there wasn't much time. Seemed like Patti and Amber were just winging it. 

It hurt my soul to see my girl Kim! Her face just keeps getting worse!


----------



## SummerMango

tamshac77 said:


> They prob did since there wasn't much time. Seemed like Patti and Amber were just winging it.
> 
> 
> 
> It hurt my soul to see my girl Kim! Her face just keeps getting worse!




I know, it is very sad. Lil Kim needs to sue her plastic surgeon. Her face, she used to be so pretty. It is so sad how so many celebrities turn to plastic surgery and end up disfiguring their beautiful faces.


----------



## tamshac77

SummerMango said:


> I know, it is very sad. Lil Kim needs to sue her plastic surgeon. Her face, she used to be so pretty. It is so sad how so many celebrities turn to plastic surgery and end up disfiguring their beautiful faces.



I agree.


----------



## arnott

Did anyone catch Mark and Derek's house flipping show on HGTV?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Did anyone catch Mark and Derek's house flipping show on HGTV?



No, what was it called?


----------



## RowanOak

I didn't know that Kim had had plastic surgery, though I thought she looked different than before.  I googled her before and after, which they called a success.  While on that site, I found all sorts of blaring headlines about Chris Soules and Whitney's break-up.  They said that Chris was trying to keep it quiet because he was afraid he'd lose votes on DWTS.  (?? I'm *amazed* that people would stop  voting for him for that.  Dancing, yes, but his breakup, no.)  Anyway, here's the story (or one of them).  I've never seen this site before, so can't comment on its veracity, or lack thereof.   

http://www.celebdirtylaundry.com/20...rson-causing-trouble-for-the-bachleor-couple/


----------



## RowanOak

tamshac77 said:


> Max and Meryl were good, but something was missing. They didn't have the same chemistry as before. Maybe it's just me. I loved seeing them together again though. Meryl looked great.



I thought the same thing.  Even watched it a second time, and their *always* connection on Season 18 was just not there.


----------



## tamshac77

RowanOak said:


> I thought the same thing.  Even watched it a second time, and their *always* connection on Season 18 was just not there.



It was a little hard for me to watch. Maybe it was just a showmance like some said, but I was convinced there was something more. He is back with Pita now.


----------



## tamshac77

RowanOak said:


> I didn't know that Kim had had plastic surgery, though I thought she looked different than before.  I googled her before and after, which they called a success.  While on that site, I found all sorts of blaring headlines about Chris Soules and Whitney's break-up.  They said that Chris was trying to keep it quiet because he was afraid he'd lose votes on DWTS.  (?? I'm *amazed* that people would stop  voting for him for that.  Dancing, yes, but his breakup, no.)  Anyway, here's the story (or one of them).  I've never seen this site before, so can't comment on its veracity, or lack thereof.
> 
> http://www.celebdirtylaundry.com/20...rson-causing-trouble-for-the-bachleor-couple/



I still find it hard to believe that the people on this show really fall in love, and stay together.   I guess that first couple (can't remember their names) have proved it's possible since they're still together. 

Who knows if this news is true about Chris. If anything, he'd get more votes since he'd be available again.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> No, what was it called?



Mark and Derek's Excellent Flip.


----------



## arnott

Fan's choice and Trio dance night!

Results show tomorrow with double elimination!


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> It was a little hard for me to watch. Maybe it was just a showmance like some said, but I was convinced there was something more. He is back with Pita now.



Peta?


----------



## RowanOak

Aww, I didn't know that.  Maks and Pita were engaged once and then broke up.  Maybe that's why some of us didn't see the connection between Maks and Merle this time.  If he and Pita are together again, you know that Merle must know...


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Mark and Derek's Excellent Flip.



Thanks so much!


----------



## RowanOak

Ah.  Thanks!  It was on youtube,  so here it is...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmGKLPldKCo


----------



## chowlover2

RowanOak said:


> Ah.  Thanks!  It was on youtube,  so here it is...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmGKLPldKCo



You're the best! Tivo couldn't find it.


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Peta?



Yes Peta...thanks.


----------



## tamshac77

RowanOak said:


> Aww, I didn't know that.  Maks and Pita were engaged once and then broke up.  *Maybe that's why some of us didn't see the connection between Maks and Merle this time.  *If he and Pita are together again, you know that Merle must know...



That tells me that either there was something more between Maks and Meryl, but somehow Peta came between them or it was just a showmance.


----------



## chowlover2

Maks gets around, he was engaged to Karina Smirnoff as well.


----------



## arnott

Who do you think is going home tomorrow?


----------



## RowanOak

arnott,  I honestly don't have any idea.  I would have thought Chris, but apparently he has quite a following, and he's improving, as well.  Robert and Kim?  Does anybody know who might vote for him because of Shark Tank?  I mean like a huge following?  Ideas, anybody, on which 2 couples might leave?


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> arnott,  I honestly don't have any idea.  I would have thought Chris, but apparently he has quite a following, and he's improving, as well.  Robert and Kim?  Does anybody know who might vote for him because of Shark Tank?  I mean like a huge following?  Ideas, anybody, on which 2 couples might leave?



I think Noah might go because he probably has the least fans.  I thought he got underscored for the trio dance (all 8s).  Even Carrie Ann wanted to change her score but it was too late.


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> I think Noah might go because he probably has the least fans.  I thought he got underscored for the trio dance (all 8s).  Even Carrie Ann wanted to change her score but it was too late.




I also wonder the same thing! Why does Noah always get underscored? His trio was amazing.


----------



## tamshac77

Freckles1 said:


> Noah is HOT




He is beautiful. 



chowlover2 said:


> *Maks gets around*, he was engaged to Karina Smirnoff as well.



It looks that way.


----------



## arnott

Happy with who went home.  I guess  they are not doing 4 couples in the finals anymore.  I'm glad.  It should be 3.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> You're the best! Tivo couldn't find it.



There's another episode on tonight if you are in the US.


----------



## arnott

Did anyone else see Len wipe his face off after Derek kissed him last night?


----------



## uhpharm01

RowanOak said:


> arnott,  I honestly don't have any idea.  I would have thought Chris, but apparently he has quite a following, and he's improving, as well.  Robert and Kim?  Does anybody know who might vote for him because of Shark Tank?  I mean like a huge following?  Ideas, anybody, on which 2 couples might leave?



Are Robert and Kim really dating?


----------



## berta

uhpharm01 said:


> Are Robert and Kim really dating?


He won't say.  He keeps skirting the question.  I think she may want to admit it.  He has a ton of money, recently divorced, I don't see him admitting that he's in a relationship this soon.  

I'm just glad that Riker is still dancing. And I did feel sorry for the farmer when he got all misty eyed. Didn't see Whitney, guess that is why his mom was there for support.


----------



## RowanOak

I googled it and ended up on the same " Dirty Laundry" site, just like before:

http://www.celebdirtylaundry.com/20...ic-kiss-is-kym-sending-diane-plese-a-message/


----------



## arnott

Judges' pick tonight!  Each judge is working with one of the couples.

I won't be able to watch it live for once since it's my birthday and I'll be out all day.


----------



## berta

artyhat:


arnott said:


> Judges' pick tonight!  Each judge is working with one of the couples.
> 
> I won't be able to watch it live for once since it's my birthday and I'll be out all day.


Happy birthday!


----------



## arnott

berta said:


> artyhat:
> Happy birthday!



Thank you so much!  

At least there is no elimination tonight so I won't have the possibility of my favourite being eliminated on my birthday.    Results show tomorrow!


----------



## arnott

So the judges are dancing  with the couple they are working with and that dance is being judged by the other 3 judges.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> So the judges are dancing  with the couple they are working with and that dance is being judged by the other 3 judges.



That should be interesting!


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> Judges' pick tonight!  Each judge is working with one of the couples.
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be able to watch it live for once since it's my birthday and I'll be out all day.




Happy Birthday[emoji512][emoji253][emoji322]


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Judges' pick tonight!  Each judge is working with one of the couples.
> 
> I won't be able to watch it live for once since it's my birthday and I'll be out all day.



Happy Birthday!! &#127881;&#127873;&#127874;


----------



## 19flowers

arnott said:


> Judges' pick tonight!  Each judge is working with one of the couples.
> 
> I won't be able to watch it live for once since it's my birthday and I'll be out all day.




Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Judges' pick tonight!  Each judge is working with one of the couples.
> 
> I won't be able to watch it live for once since it's my birthday and I'll be out all day.



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Freckles1

Happy birthday Arnott!! So far all dancers look fantastic!! I do love Rumer and Noah


----------



## Freckles1

Holy cow Riker was amazing!!!


----------



## chowlover2

The judges dances are fantastic! I have goosebumps!


----------



## berta

Freckles1 said:


> Holy cow Riker was amazing!!!


I loved both dances too!  I know Nastia/Derek and Rumer/Val are the favorites, but I really enjoy the enthusiasm of Riker.  He was so intense during his last dance.


----------



## Freckles1

Snap!! Who's going to get the boot?


----------



## RowanOak

Help!  I can't decide who I'm voting for.  That whole thing was great, but especially the "Judges pick."  Like the cast and crew, I'm an emotional mess and I really can't decide between 3 who is really the best.  Arnott,  Happy Birthday.  You've got quite a show to watch for your birthday.


----------



## buzzytoes

I just watched the proposal clip on their FB page. Why I don't know since I haven't watched DWTS in a couple seasons but whatever. Why was Erin Andrews so stink face about it all? She looked so annoyed with the couple. Let them have their moment! Jeez.


----------



## RowanOak

She's slightly annoying anyway, but at that point I think they were screaming into her ear that it was time for a hard break for a commercial.

What a great show, though.


----------



## arnott

SummerMango said:


> Happy Birthday[emoji512][emoji253][emoji322]





tamshac77 said:


> Happy Birthday!! &#127881;&#127873;&#127874;





19flowers said:


> Happy Birthday!!!





chowlover2 said:


> Happy Birthday!





Freckles1 said:


> Happy birthday Arnott!! So far all dancers look fantastic!! I do love Rumer and Noah





RowanOak said:


> Help!  I can't decide who I'm voting for.  That whole thing was great, but especially the "Judges pick."  Like the cast and crew, I'm an emotional mess and I really can't decide between 3 who is really the best.  Arnott,  Happy Birthday.  You've got quite a show to watch for your birthday.



Thanks everyone!  I was depressed about getting older so I really appreciate it!  

Just finished watching.  That Derek was looking mighty fine in his suit!    So glad he's back dancing.  Really hope he and Nastia make it to next week...I really want to see their freestyle!

Val kinda irked me when talking about fan interaction on the tour, saying he only gives "occasional hugs, you never know, girl if you're looking good!".  To me that came off as he only hugs you if you're hot.  What about us ugly ones?!  We need love too.


----------



## arnott

Derek and Julianne are going to be on Lip Sync Battle this Thursday.  She lip sings I Just Had Sex.  Check out the preview.  The look on Derek's face!!    He said he was traumatized!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aisb_-8M2EI#t=34


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> *Thanks everyone!  I was depressed about getting older so I really appreciate it!*
> 
> Just finished watching.  That Derek was looking mighty fine in his suit!    So glad he's back dancing.  Really hope he and Nastia make it to next week...I really want to see their freestyle!
> 
> Val kinda irked me when talking about fan interaction on the tour, saying he only gives "occasional hugs, you never know, girl if you're looking good!".  To me that came off as he only hugs you if you're hot.  *What about us ugly ones?!  We need love too.*



You're welcome.  I understand, Arnott, me too.  It helps me to think about what a blessing it is to live to see another birthday because tomorrow is not promised.  May you be blessed to see many, many more birthdays! 

Hahaha! Val was probably just saying that - some of the women in the clip he hugged weren't hot.  I guess he isn't dating Jenna anymore.  Those brothers don't seem to be settling down anytime soon.


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> You're welcome.  I understand, Arnott, me too.  It helps me to think about what a blessing it is to live to see another birthday because tomorrow is not promised.  May you be blessed to see many, many more birthdays!
> 
> Hahaha! Val was probably just saying that - some of the women in the clip he hugged weren't hot.  I guess he isn't dating Jenna anymore.  Those brothers don't seem to be settling down anytime soon.



Thanks!  I know it's a privilege to get old, but it still sucks to not be young anymore. Derek is turning 30 on Sunday, and last week he was in a video where he said, "I turn 30 in 2 weeks! What happened?!  What happened?!".  Reminded me of my one of my favourite quotes, "Inside every older person is a younger person - wondering what the hell happened."  lol

I wonder why the results shows are at 5 PST instead of 6 this season.  I wish it was still at 6 because I don't get off work until 5 and then have to rush home to catch the ending!    

Not sure if Val if still with Jenna, but him and Derek crashed Lindsay's bachelorette party last Friday and served as male strippers!  

https://instagram.com/p/2e-BTwtoiC/?taken-by=derekhough


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Val kinda irked me when talking about fan interaction on the tour, saying he only gives "occasional hugs, you never know, girl if you're looking good!".  To me that came off as he only hugs you if you're hot.  What about us ugly ones?!  We need love too.



Agreed, what an arrogant thing to say!  Love Rumor though,  hope she wins.   .   Len's bit for the judges dance made me tear up ..


----------



## SummerMango

Just finished watching DWTS and am crying after watching Len's performance[emoji22][emoji22]. So beautiful


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Agreed, what an arrogant thing to say!  Love Rumor though,  hope she wins.   .   Len's bit for the judges dance made me tear up ..





SummerMango said:


> Just finished watching DWTS and am crying after watching Len's performance[emoji22][emoji22]. So beautiful



This is Len's last season too!  That made it extra special to kind of honour him.


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> This is Len's last season too!  That made it extra special to kind of honour him.




Oh no! I didn't know that. I really like Len. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Derek and Julianne are going to be on Lip Sync Battle this Thursday.  She lip sings I Just Had Sex.  Check out the preview.  The look on Derek's face!!    He said he was traumatized!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aisb_-8M2EI#t=34



This is hilarious!  From Perez Hilton:


----------



## Freckles1

buzzytoes said:


> I just watched the proposal clip on their FB page. Why I don't know since I haven't watched DWTS in a couple seasons but whatever. Why was Erin Andrews so stink face about it all? She looked so annoyed with the couple. Let them have their moment! Jeez.




Erin Andrews dives me nuts. Boo


----------



## Freckles1

SummerMango said:


> Just finished watching DWTS and am crying after watching Len's performance[emoji22][emoji22]. So beautiful




Precious just precious


----------



## SummerMango

Freckles1 said:


> Precious just precious




So true! Loving this season.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> This is Len's last season too!  That made it extra special to kind of honour him.



Oh no. It's Len's last season. &#128549;


----------



## arnott

NOOOOOO!!!!!   

I hope Riker wins now.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> This is hilarious!  From Perez Hilton:
> 
> i.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/julianne-hough-lip-sync-battle__oPt.jpg



Lol


----------



## nova_girl

I totally forgot the results show was tonight. Off to find out who was eliminated!

ETA: I'm happy with who went home.


----------



## berta

Ooooooohmygoodness!    I guess the votes really do count.


----------



## arnott

SPOILERS
















I'm wondering how Noah got more votes than Derek?  I thought Derek had a huge fan base.  Who are Noah's fans?

Oh well, all 3 of the pros in the finals have never won before!  So it'll be nice for someone to get their first mirrorball.  Rooting for Allison and Riker!


----------



## Freckles1

What an amazing group!!! I'm not sure I have a favorite??? Every one of them brings a different vibe/element to the show! Holy cow!!


----------



## arnott

It's getting annoying how they always feature the female pros in their all female dances, but they don't do the same for the male pros.  They did the same last year.  Last year the male pro dance was all about Julianne.


----------



## LindaP

nova_girl said:


> ETA: I'm happy with who went home.


 
Me too,  but then I've been over Derek for many seasons now and Nastia did nothing for me,  too cold.


Love that Rumor is in the finals, would love to see her win, she deserves it!  But also would be very happy for Noah as well, I feel like he has been underscored this season.  


Riker is ok,  there is something gangly about him when he dances though,  those long legs always seem a little out of his control.  I would be ok with him winning though, in fact I'm ok with any of the 3 winning.  Anyone but Derek tends to be my motto.


----------



## nova_girl

LindaP said:


> Me too,  but then I've been over Derek for many seasons now and Nastia did nothing for me,  too cold.
> 
> 
> Love that Rumor is in the finals, would love to see her win, she deserves it!  But also would be very happy for Noah as well, I feel like he has been underscored this season.
> 
> 
> Riker is ok,  there is something gangly about him when he dances though,  those long legs always seem a little out of his control.  I would be ok with him winning though, in fact I'm ok with any of the 3 winning.  Anyone but Derek tends to be my motto.



I agree with Riker being gangly. I didn't notice it until Len said something about him moving around the floor like Spiderman and since then that's all I can see lol. I would like to see him win because he's really grown on me throughout the season.


----------



## Brandless

LindaP said:


> Me too,  but then I've been over Derek for many seasons now and Nastia did nothing for me,  too cold.
> 
> 
> Love that Rumor is in the finals, would love to see her win, she deserves it!  But also would be very happy for Noah as well, I feel like he has been underscored this season.
> 
> 
> Riker is ok,  there is something gangly about him when he dances though,  those long legs always seem a little out of his control.  I would be ok with him winning though, in fact I'm ok with any of the 3 winning.  Anyone but Derek tends to be my motto.




Same here! I'm rooting for Rumer but if Riker wins, I'm okay with that, too. Anyone but Derek and Nastia. I haven't liked Nastia since the Olympics, can't remember why but she just seemed so cold and aloof. And the fact that Julianne was always scoring them higher didn't help.

I visited the DWTS boards on ABC.com and didn't realize there were so many Derek fanatics. Some of them are urging people to vote for anyone but Val. Apparently they are mad about the comment he made about Derek and Nastia last night during the clip when the pros were asked to share their thoughts on the remaining semi-finalists. Actually, the different pros shared both positive and negative critiques on the remaining stars, not sure why the fans chose to focus on Val's.


----------



## berta

Brandless said:


> Same here! I'm rooting for Rumer but if Riker wins, I'm okay with that, too. Anyone but Derek and Nastia. I haven't liked Nastia since the Olympics, can't remember why but she just seemed so cold and aloof. And the fact that Julianne was always scoring them higher didn't help.
> 
> I visited the DWTS boards on ABC.com and didn't realize there were so many Derek fanatics. Some of them are urging people to vote for anyone but Val. Apparently they are mad about the comment he made about Derek and Nastia last night during the clip when the pros were asked to share their thoughts on the remaining semi-finalists. Actually, the different pros shared both positive and negative critiques on the remaining stars, not sure why the fans chose to focus on Val's.


I agree with Val.  What was it?  Perfection without emotion? Or was that what I said?  However Val and Rumer are really great fantastic dancers... but oh I guess I'll be fine with either Riker or Rumer.


----------



## KathyB

I would like to see Val and Rumer win.  Not just because she's a great dancer, but Val's been on the show for years and never won and I think it's his time.  

I also think it's fantastic that Allison has made it to the finals in her first season as a pro.


----------



## LindaP

Brandless said:


> Same here! I'm rooting for Rumer but if Riker wins, I'm okay with that, too. Anyone but Derek and Nastia. I haven't liked Nastia since the Olympics, can't remember why but she just seemed so cold and aloof. And the fact that Julianne was always scoring them higher didn't help.
> 
> I visited the DWTS boards on ABC.com and didn't realize there were so many Derek fanatics. Some of them are urging people to vote for anyone but Val. Apparently they are mad about the comment he made about Derek and Nastia last night during the clip when the pros were asked to share their thoughts on the remaining semi-finalists. Actually, the different pros shared both positive and negative critiques on the remaining stars, not sure why the fans chose to focus on Val's.



Oh yeah,  he has a pretty rabid fan base,   not surprised to hear that.    It's not that I don't think he's a nice person but he's been so spoiled over the run of the show,   I didn't see Val's comment ,   I need to go back and watch .   I don't think Derek and Nastia had any chemistry so if that's the gist of his comment than I agree,  Nastia seems to hold herself at a distance.   She and Derek did well showing some emotion for Len's dance but that didn't make up for the coldness the rest of the season.

Julianne always scores Derek's partners high,  she's so partial to him that I don't see how she can be a regular judge anyway,  talk about conflict of interest.   She also seems to be trying to mirror Carrie Ann with the whole - come here give me a hug...and the tears.   So fake at times I cringe.


----------



## LindaP

KathyB said:


> I would like to see Val and Rumer win.  Not just because she's a great dancer, but Val's been on the show for years and never won and I think it's his time.
> 
> I also think it's fantastic that Allison has made it to the finals in her first season as a pro.



Agree on all statements!   To me watching Rumor is like watching a pro.   Good for Allison! She's taken some heat in previous seasons on choreography so I'm happy for her.


----------



## stacyredbird

I think Julianne and Derek make the whole show.   I also think Julianne is an awesome judge, she is not partial to Derek at all.  Her remarks are always very well thought out and extremely helpful.  She surprises me that she has been so good in this role.

I hope Riker wins, I just cannot warm up or like Rumer, there is something about her and her sisters that just creeps me out, Demi too.    I am glad she has come this far, but really hope she doesn't  win.  I have always like Val, but Riker and Allison are just awesome.  They are just a step above everyone else.


----------



## chowlover2

The thing that makes me happiest is that none of the pros in the finals have won before!


----------



## arnott

KathyB said:


> I also think it's fantastic that Allison has made it to the finals in her first season as a pro.



She was with Jonathan last season.


----------



## arnott

berta said:


> I agree with Val.  What was it?  Perfection without emotion? Or was that what I said?  However Val and Rumer are really great fantastic dancers... but oh I guess I'll be fine with either Riker or Rumer.


 
I think Val said, Nastia and Derek are so perfect that it makes them a bit uninteresting.


----------



## berta

arnott said:


> I think Val said, Nastia and Derek are so perfect that it makes them a bit uninteresting.



Thanks Arnott,  I knew it was something like that, but I erased my recording.


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Happy with who went home.  *I guess  they are not doing 4 couples in the finals anymore.  I'm glad.  It should be 3.*



Ugh, I take that back.  I didn't want Derek to win, but I am super bummed to not be able to see his freestyle with Nastia.


----------



## arnott

stacyredbird said:


> I think Julianne and Derek make the whole show.  * I also think Julianne is an awesome judge, she is not partial to Derek at all. * Her remarks are always very well thought out and extremely helpful.  She surprises me that she has been so good in this role.
> 
> I hope Riker wins, I just cannot warm up or like Rumer, there is something about her and her sisters that just creeps me out, Demi too.    I am glad she has come this far, but really hope she doesn't  win.  I have always like Val, but Riker and Allison are just awesome.  They are just a step above everyone else.



I don't like Julianne as a judge but I agree with the 2nd part.  I think she underscored Derek when she gave him an 8 for his Tango.


----------



## KathyB

arnott said:


> She was with Jonathan last season.



That's right... my mistake, but they didn't make it very far, did they?


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> I think Val said, Nastia and Derek are so perfect that it makes them a bit uninteresting.



Just saw it,  I agree with him,  even with Derek's huge fan base they didn't get the votes.   I can see what Defek means when he says he could tell by the package it was going to be them going home.  I wonder if the judges really don't know?  They always act surprised but I wonder..


----------



## arnott

Some excepts from Derek's blog.  Hmmm.   Is he insinuating it's fixed?  Otherwise how would he know they were going home Monday night before the votes were counted?   

I knew we were going home Monday night. I could tell watching the show, the packages, the way they pieced everything together. It's a feeling, the energy of the room. It was an amazing show, probably one of the best we've ever had with all the judges' dances, and my intuition kicked in. We had a very special week and dance with Len. That last dance was just otherworldly and it just felt like a last dance for us. I told Nastia yesterday, "I think we think we're going home today, babe."

To be completely honest, I feel like in a way, we sort of got eliminated last week with that package. Like I said last week, when I saw that, I was like, "Oh wow, that was a complete left field," especially when you know it's so not reality. That was a terrible representation journey of our week. And to see that, it was like, "I see what's going on here." I'm not blaming the show or anyone for our elimination -- we've all had bad packages -- but I've been around here a long time! I know how everything works. I wasn't angry or upset, just disappointed, like I said last week. But, you know, I'm not in control here. All I could do was come up with good dances.


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> Some excepts from Derek's blog.  Hmmm.   Is he insinuating it's fixed?  Otherwise how would he know they were going home Monday night before the votes were counted?
> 
> I knew we were going home Monday night. I could tell watching the show, the packages, the way they pieced everything together. It's a feeling, the energy of the room. It was an amazing show, probably one of the best we've ever had with all the judges' dances, and my intuition kicked in. We had a very special week and dance with Len. That last dance was just otherworldly and it just felt like a last dance for us. I told Nastia yesterday, "I think we think we're going home today, babe."
> 
> To be completely honest, I feel like in a way, we sort of got eliminated last week with that package. Like I said last week, when I saw that, I was like, "Oh wow, that was a complete left field," especially when you know it's so not reality. That was a terrible representation journey of our week. And to see that, it was like, "I see what's going on here." I'm not blaming the show or anyone for our elimination -- we've all had bad packages -- but I've been around here a long time! I know how everything works. I wasn't angry or upset, just disappointed, like I said last week. But, you know, I'm not in control here. All I could do was come up with good dances.




I wonder what package from last week he is talking about? I thought the one where Nastia walked out from practice with Sasha and Derek was from a few weeks ago.


----------



## arnott

SummerMango said:


> I wonder what package from last week he is talking about? I thought the one where Nastia walked out from practice with Sasha and Derek was from a few weeks ago.



The one before her trio jive last week.


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> The one before her trio jive last week.




Oh! That was it then right; the one where she walked away from rehearsals? She was upset about the package later.


----------



## arnott

SummerMango said:


> Oh! That was it then right; the one where she walked away from rehearsals? She was upset about the package later.



She just said she was done for the day.  Yeah, that one.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Some excepts from Derek's blog.  Hmmm.   Is he insinuating it's fixed?  Otherwise how would he know they were going home Monday night before the votes were counted?


 
Right!!!  And if we're basing this on packages than to me it looks like Rumor and Val will win,   not that they didn't earn it, but just based solely on watching the packages.   She is getting the most 'sell',  IMHO.


Maybe they've received complaints from people like me that Derek wins too much... *G*


Maybe they got so many complaints about Maks not winning..(again not that it wasn't deserved, it was)


Maybe they've decided it's time for Val to get a win so he'll stick around...


Of course Whitney and Alfonso winning kinda blows that out of the water, she was so new but he was so loveable and talented!  In which case..just never mind me, I'm just talking out loud.


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> She just said she was done for the day.  Yeah, that one.




Ahhh! Thank you.


----------



## berta

I don't watch the packages.  I don't watch until it's about 20 mins in so I can skip commercials and the extra dancers and those packages.  If I catch up to the live broadcast, I pause it and load the dishwasher or take the dogs out.  I really just want to see the celebs dance.  Do the extra clips really make that much of a difference?  I just remember Nastia from the Olympics and remember her being a bit cold and she had this snotty face.  I don't think she connected with the audience.  And with the double elimination, the votes had to go somewhere.  And then again people may have thought that Derek was a shoo in so they did not vote.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Right!!!  And if we're basing this on packages than to me it looks like Rumor and Val will win,   not that they didn't earn it, but just based solely on watching the packages.   She is getting the most 'sell',  IMHO.
> 
> 
> Maybe they've received complaints from people like me that Derek wins too much... *G*
> 
> 
> Maybe they got so many complaints about Maks not winning..(again not that it wasn't deserved, it was)
> 
> 
> Maybe they've decided it's time for Val to get a win so he'll stick around...
> 
> 
> Of course Whitney and Alfonso winning kinda blows that out of the water, she was so new but he was so loveable and talented!  In which case..just never mind me, I'm just talking out loud.



From before the season even started I heard that they (the producers) wanted to make this Val's year to win.  I'm starting to believe it's true.    Usually Derek only has good things to say about the show, but this is the first time I've heard him say how disappointed in the show he was.


----------



## arnott

If anyone remembers a couple seasons ago, Sean Avery didn't like the way he was portrayed in his package and he got in a huge fight with the producer over it.  Sean got axed the next episode and made sure to tell everyone that's why.


----------



## jube0506

arnott said:


> Some excepts from Derek's blog.  Hmmm.   Is he insinuating it's fixed?  Otherwise how would he know they were going home Monday night before the votes were counted?
> 
> I knew we were going home Monday night. I could tell watching the show, the packages, the way they pieced everything together. It's a feeling, the energy of the room. It was an amazing show, probably one of the best we've ever had with all the judges' dances, and my intuition kicked in. We had a very special week and dance with Len. That last dance was just otherworldly and it just felt like a last dance for us. I told Nastia yesterday, "I think we think we're going home today, babe."
> 
> To be completely honest, I feel like in a way, we sort of got eliminated last week with that package. Like I said last week, when I saw that, I was like, "Oh wow, that was a complete left field," especially when you know it's so not reality. That was a terrible representation journey of our week. And to see that, it was like, "I see what's going on here." I'm not blaming the show or anyone for our elimination -- we've all had bad packages -- but I've been around here a long time! I know how everything works. I wasn't angry or upset, just disappointed, like I said last week. But, you know, I'm not in control here. All I could do was come up with good dances.



Haven't watched this week's show yet...but did he seriously say that?  Honestly, I bet the producers keep giving him good partners because he is such a great choreographer that he can attract a huge audience, especially the young ones.  If he ever got paired with someone bad, there's NO way he could ever choreograph fab routines.  I can't stand him anymore.    This whole season I've been fast forwarding to the dances.  I don't even bother with what they have to say.


----------



## LindaP

jube0506 said:


> Haven't watched this week's show yet...but did he seriously say that?  Honestly, I bet the producers keep giving him good partners because he is such a great choreographer that he can attract a huge audience, especially the young ones.  If he ever got paired with someone bad, there's NO way he could ever choreograph fab routines.  I can't stand him anymore.    This whole season I've been fast forwarding to the dances.  I don't even bother with what they have to say.


 
I feel the same way about Derek and have for several seasons,  he's been the most spoiled pro as far as getting good partners go.   They usually give poor Tony someone older and not coordinated, rarely have they blessed him with a good partner.  I want to see Derek with an elderly partner and lets see how he does. I usually fast forward through his dances but I've watched Nastia's past two wanting to see how she was doing, I can see why the audience could not warm up to her.


The first time I realized they were doing some sort of vote fixing was with Derek actually, they gave him Nicole S from Pussy Cat dolls and she was so good but wasn't getting votes,  she was so obnoxious.  That was the first time they decided for the finale to get the judges an extra set of votes in the finale so that was two sets of judges scores vs the audience to total it all out.  So fixed!  


I think as the seasons go on and they try to keep viewers more and more they're manipulating packages to favor the ones that are bringing in viewer votes.  They realize that if they want viewers happy and to tune in season after season they need to give them what they want.   With Nastia it's like they realize the audience doesn't love her and play up to that with package manipulation.   arnott, it's entirely plausible they've decided it's Val's season.    It seems like she's getting the 'sell'  but I could be wrong and Noah or Riker could win.   But all 3 are much loved contestants by the audience so they can't miss either way from a producer standpoint.     If Derek and Nastia had stayed and won there would have been a lot of disgruntled viewers - Derek AGAIN,  Noah is a war hero,   Rumor is the best dancer, I can't decide what Riker is, lol


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> If anyone remembers a couple seasons ago, Sean Avery didn't like the way he was portrayed in his package and he got in a huge fight with the producer over it.  Sean got axed the next episode and made sure to tell everyone that's why.




I believe it!


----------



## arnott

I heard that Derek is doing a special performance on Tuesday night with Amy Purdy and Noah!  Good!


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> I think as the seasons go on and they try to keep viewers more and more they're manipulating packages to favor the ones that are bringing in viewer votes.  They realize that if they want viewers happy and to tune in season after season they need to give them what they want.   With Nastia it's like they realize the audience doesn't love her and play up to that with package manipulation.   arnott, it's entirely plausible they've decided it's Val's season.    It seems like she's getting the 'sell'  but I could be wrong and Noah or Riker could win.   But all 3 are much loved contestants by the audience so they can't miss either way from a producer standpoint.     If Derek and Nastia had stayed and won there would have been a lot of disgruntled viewers - Derek AGAIN,  Noah is a war hero,   Rumor is the best dancer, I can't decide what Riker is, lol



That makes sense.  It's weird that they would screw over their golden boy though.


----------



## arnott

Who is watching Road to the Finals tonight?


----------



## Brandless

arnott said:


> Who is watching Road to the Finals tonight?




I didn't know about this. Thanks for the reminder! I don't have anything else to watch on Saturday nights so I'll probably watch this.


----------



## arnott

Brandless said:


> I didn't know about this. Thanks for the reminder! I don't have anything else to watch on Saturday nights so I'll probably watch this.



You're welcome!


----------



## berta

arnott said:


> Who is watching Road to the Finals tonight?


Uverse is set to record!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Are Robert and Kim really dating?



I think so.  Derek has been shipping them since the beginning and just posted this picture:

https://instagram.com/p/2weN9mNoiM/


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I think so.  Derek has been shipping them since the beginning and just posted this picture:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/2weN9mNoiM/



Thanks ! Good for them.


----------



## arnott

So who watched Road to the Finals?   I'm glad they put it on a different day instead of Tuesday like last time, otherwise it's DWTS overload having it all at once.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> So who watched Road to the Finals?   I'm glad they put it on a different day instead of Tuesday like last time, otherwise it's DWTS overload having it all at once.


 
Was it any good, worth watching?  It's on the DVR but I am so busy these days.


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> Was it any good, worth watching?  It's on the DVR but I am so busy these days.



Nah, same old same old.  They talk about their favourite dance, pivotal moment, and answer fan questions.  And the judges talk about each couple.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Nah, same old same old.  They talk about their favourite dance, pivotal moment, and answer fan questions.  And the judges talk about each couple.



Ok, thanks!


----------



## arnott

Who's watching the finals tonight?  Only a one hour show!  Good!


----------



## Brandless

arnott said:


> Who's watching the finals tonight?  Only a one hour show!  Good!




Me! And I'm watching with my iPad on hand ready to vote!


----------



## arnott

Brandless said:


> Me! And I'm watching with my iPad on hand ready to vote!



Who are you voting for?


----------



## arnott

Here is a preview of the Finals.  Rumer and Val are dancing to a recording of her singing and him playing violin to a cover of Britney Spears' Toxic!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuYbTM_3vO0


----------



## Brandless

arnott said:


> Who are you voting for?




I've been voting mostly for Rumer and then with a sprinkling for Riker but for the finals I'll give all my votes to Rumer & Val[emoji1].


----------



## Brandless

arnott said:


> Here is a preview of the Finals.  Rumer and Val are dancing to a recording of her singing and him playing violin to a cover of Britney Spears' Toxic!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuYbTM_3vO0




Wow, I knew Val could play the violin but I didn't know Rumer could sing! That's pretty impressive!


----------



## KathyB

Rumer and Val!


----------



## arnott

Brandless said:


> Wow, I knew Val could play the violin but I didn't know Rumer could sing! That's pretty impressive!



Well when she first introduced herself I think she called herself a singer and actress!


----------



## Freckles1

Rumer and Val!! What is Erin Andrews wearing? Good lord she drives me nuts


----------



## berta

OMG!  Noah's dance made me cry.  It was beautiful.


----------



## chowlover2

All 3 pairs were amazing!


----------



## Brandless

Freckles1 said:


> Rumer and Val!! What is Erin Andrews wearing? Good lord she drives me nuts




Erin should stop wearing those Disney like ballroom gowns! 

I'm gonna have to watch Rumer and Val's freestyle again. That was just amazing! No need for props and backup dancers, just pure graceful dancing!


----------



## berta

Freckles1 said:


> Rumer and Val!! What is Erin Andrews wearing? Good lord she drives me nuts


She looked like she was at a piano recital.  I believe I wore something very close to that.


----------



## Freckles1

berta said:


> She looked like she was at a piano recital.  I believe I wore something very close to that.




Well Berta I have no idea how old you are.. But if you were around in the 80's I bet you did... I'm sure  my mother put me in something like this... And her hair? What in the world?????


----------



## Freckles1

Brandless said:


> Erin should stop wearing those Disney like ballroom gowns!
> 
> I'm gonna have to watch Rumer and Val's freestyle again. That was just amazing! No need for props and backup dancers, just pure graceful dancing!




What a hoot! Absolutely Disney!! Belle!! 
I need to watch all of them again. Fantastic


----------



## berta

Freckles1 said:


> Well Berta I have no idea how old you are.. But if you were around in the 80's I bet you did... I'm sure  my mother put me in something like this... And her hair? What in the world?????


Oh no!  I read it wrong lol! I first read "if you are around 80" 

 thank goodness I re-read it or :boxing:

Actually I think it was around 1968. One of my first recitals.  Off to watch Britt and Kaitlyn.


----------



## Freckles1

berta said:


> Oh no!  I read it wrong lol! I first read "if you are around 80"
> 
> 
> 
> thank goodness I re-read it or :boxing:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I think it was around 1968. One of my first recitals.  Off to watch Britt and Kaitlyn.




I definitely have several "patchwork" dresses from the 70's that go along with this theme!!


----------



## arnott

Freckles1 said:


> Well Berta I have no idea how old you are.. But if you were around in the 80's I bet you did... I'm sure  my mother put me in something like this... And her hair? What in the world?????



What was wrong with her hair?


----------



## arnott

I think they should have used the recorded version of Noah's song.  The live singing had me cringing.

Might as well hand Val and Rumer the trophy now!


----------



## arnott

Well this is interesting.  Don't know how true it is, but it would be a bit weird considering how touchy feely Derek and Mark are with their partners!  He also might be too tall for them.

http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/05/18/bruce-jenner-dwts-partner-mark-ballas-derek-hough-transition/


----------



## Brandless

arnott said:


> Well this is interesting.  Don't know how true it is, but it would be a bit weird considering how touchy feely Derek and Mark are with their partners!  He also might be too tall for them.
> 
> http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/05/18/bruce-jenner-dwts-partner-mark-ballas-derek-hough-transition/




LOL! I see you also noticed that about Derek and Mark, the latter especially! DH and I cringe when we see Mark paired with young teenagers. 

If that were true, it would definitely be interesting. That means Bruce' transition would be complete by then. Without seeing how well he dances, I'm already betting he will be a formidable one to beat as far as votes are concerned considering the massive social media following of the Kardashian Jenner girls. But I'm all about the dancing so I like to see stars who can really dance.

And while we're waiting for the results, which stars would you like to see in future seasons? Me, I'd love to see Brian Austin Green, the guy who played David in Beverly Hills 90210. He started as a dorky kid who loved to dance and I was a faithful follower of that series. Heck, I still watch reruns of that show! I


----------



## arnott

Brandless said:


> LOL! *I see you also noticed that about Derek and Mark, the latter especially!* DH and I cringe when we see Mark paired with young teenagers.
> 
> If that were true, it would definitely be interesting. That means Bruce' transition would be complete by then. Without seeing how well he dances, I'm already betting he will be a formidable one to beat as far as votes are concerned considering the massive social media following of the Kardashian Jenner girls. But I'm all about the dancing so I like to see stars who can really dance.
> 
> And while we're waiting for the results, which stars would you like to see in future seasons? Me, I'd love to see Brian Austin Green, the guy who played David in Beverly Hills 90210. He started as a dorky kid who loved to dance and I was a faithful follower of that series. Heck, I still watch reruns of that show! I



Mark especially?  Bruce is a big guy, 6'2", probably over 200 pounds.  Mark is like 5'6", I wonder how Mark or Derek would lift him!   I think Bruce needs someone bigger, like Artem!

I'm not looking forward to anyone Kardashian in the audience.  Remember when Rob was on and Khloe shouted out, "Bruno needs to clean his ears!" when he said he needed to work on his musicality?  

I wanna see Coco, Ice-T's wife!    Also, Shania Twain!


----------



## Freckles1

Good grief Erin's dress is again terrible!!!!


----------



## Brandless

Freckles1 said:


> Good grief Erin's dress is again terrible!!!!




I can't understand what she's wearing! And she paired the gown with flats.


----------



## Brandless

arnott said:


> Mark especially?  Bruce is a big guy, 6'2", probably over 200 pounds.  Mark is like 5'6", I wonder how Mark or Derek would lift him!   I think Bruce needs someone bigger, like Artem!
> 
> I'm not looking forward to anyone Kardashian in the audience.  Remember when Rob was on and Khloe shouted out, "Bruno needs to clean his ears!" when he said he needed to work on his musicality?
> 
> I wanna see Coco, Ice-T's wife!    Also, Shania Twain!




Yes, seems like Mark is more touchy kissy. At least that's what DH and I noticed. 

I forgot about that Khloe incident.


----------



## Brandless

The Shark from Katy Perry's Super Bowl halftime is back!


----------



## Freckles1

Brandless said:


> The Shark from Katy Perry's Super Bowl halftime is back!




Yes!! Off the rails!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Brandless said:


> The Shark from Katy Perry's Super Bowl halftime is back!



I thought he was the gay shark from Watch What Happens Live!


----------



## Freckles1

Omgosh dancehard!!!! Tony!! That was funny!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Mark especially?  Bruce is a big guy, 6'2", probably over 200 pounds.  Mark is like 5'6", I wonder how Mark or Derek would lift him!   I think Bruce needs someone bigger, like Artem!
> 
> I'm not looking forward to anyone Kardashian in the audience.  Remember when Rob was on and Khloe shouted out, "Bruno needs to clean his ears!" when he said he needed to work on his musicality?
> 
> I wanna see Coco, Ice-T's wife!    Also, Shania Twain!



Yes Coco and Shania. That would be great.


----------



## uhpharm01

Rumor won!!!yayyyy!!


----------



## Brandless

Yay!!! It was fun to watch all the pros immediately converge around the winning pair.


----------



## arnott

I liked Patty's wig tonight.

Can someone please explain to me the concept behind Derek and Julianne's performance with those 2 kids?  I'm slow!


----------



## arnott

Brandless said:


> Yes, seems like Mark is more touchy kissy. At least that's what DH and I noticed.
> 
> I forgot about that Khloe incident.



For me it seems like Derek is all over his partners more.  He's always rubbing their arms when getting judges scores and stuff.    Nastia seemed to take a while to get used to Derek always touching her!


----------



## arnott

Freckles1 said:


> Good grief Erin's dress is again terrible!!!!



I don't think the dress was that bad, but other than that  I thought she looked really good tonight.  Hair and makeup were good.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I liked Patty's wig tonight.
> 
> Can someone please explain to me the concept behind Derek and Julianne's performance with those 2 kids?  I'm slow!



It was beyond me as well...

I found the show very enjoyable, well done Rumor and Val!


----------



## arnott

Derek was right, you could totally tell from the packages who was going to win.  It was pretty obvious tonight.


----------



## arnott

Len's last 10!    The show won't be the same without him.

Anyone going to the DWTS tour this summer?


----------



## LindaP

chowlover2 said:


> It was beyond me as well...
> 
> I found the show very enjoyable, well done Rumor and Val!




So excited they won,  well deserved!!


----------



## KathyB

arnott said:


> Len's last 10!    The show won't be the same without him.
> 
> Anyone going to the DWTS tour this summer?



Does anyone know who is replacing him?


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> I liked Patty's wig tonight.
> 
> Can someone please explain to me the concept behind Derek and Julianne's performance with those 2 kids?  I'm slow!



I enjoyed the routine but I didn't get it either!


I wanted Riker and Allison to win but I'm not surprised Rumer and Val did based on how they were being portrayed, and last night they seemed to know they'd win too. I'm happy for her though because I know she had to put up with so many mean comments about her looks over the years.


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> I enjoyed the routine but I didn't get it either!
> 
> 
> I wanted Riker and Allison to win but I'm not surprised Rumer and Val did based on how they were being portrayed, and last night they seemed to know they'd win too. I'm happy for her though because I know she had to put up with so many mean comments about her looks over the years.



I saw some people on Facebook were complaining that it was glorifying domestic violence, and others were saying it was simply about a brother and sister fighting.  Derek said, 'to tell a story that is incredibly meaningful and personal is such an honour.'  Hmm.

Yup!

I'm glad Riker and Alison ended with an upbeat song.  I thought their music for their freestyle was too slow and wanted something more high energy from them.


----------



## Freckles1

arnott said:


> I liked Patty's wig tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please explain to me the concept behind Derek and Julianne's performance with those 2 kids?  I'm slow!




From what I've seen of Sia's videos she always has these crazy dances!!! I know one of the girls who has performed in previous videos is from that crazy TV show Dance Moms!!!! 
Not really sure about the content of the dances and what they mean... If I remember correctly Sia is a recovering alcoholic. Maybe they are about her childhood and alcohol abuse??


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> It was beyond me as well...
> 
> I found the show very enjoyable, well done Rumor and Val!





nova_girl said:


> I enjoyed the routine but I didn't get it either!
> 
> 
> I wanted Riker and Allison to win but I'm not surprised Rumer and Val did based on how they were being portrayed, and last night they seemed to know they'd win too. I'm happy for her though because I know she had to put up with so many mean comments about her looks over the years.





Freckles1 said:


> From what I've seen of Sia's videos she always has these crazy dances!!! I know one of the girls who has performed in previous videos is from that crazy TV show Dance Moms!!!!
> Not really sure about the content of the dances and what they mean... If I remember correctly Sia is a recovering alcoholic. Maybe they are about her childhood and alcohol abuse??



Alright, Julianne explained it:

A little insider info: It was Sia who contacted Derek and said she wanted him to perform to her song. Meanwhile, Derek and I have been prepping for MOVE Live on Tour, and we already planned on putting this song in our show. Derek always envisioned it as a romantic love story but I saw it in a way that expressed the difficulties that come with a familys love. In our lives, weve had experiences where we want so badly to keep the peace in our family. The lyrics say, Im like an elastic band. If you pull too hard, Im going to snap. We came up with a concept based around family dynamics and how a familys love can be difficult, too.

Just because were family and were expected to always love each other, that doesnt mean it isnt hard at times. So for us, this was a chance to show how we dealt with this when we were kids versus how we deal today as adults. As children, we can tease each other one minute then quickly move forward to playing together. Whereas today we build up so many walls that in the end were really just fighting against ourselves.

The dance was a representation of going back to our childhood and identifying those moments. The younger dancers Emma and Joey represented the younger versions of us. Every time we would interact with them, it symbolized Derek and I trying to reconnect with our childhood selves.

The destruction we created in the room wasnt out of anger or frustration, it was out of carefree fun. A reminder that as adults we can still have fun!


Love this picture from Daily Mail.  lol


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Alright, Julianne explained it:
> 
> A little insider info: It was Sia who contacted Derek and said she wanted him to perform to her song. Meanwhile, Derek and I have been prepping for MOVE Live on Tour, and we already planned on putting this song in our show. Derek always envisioned it as a romantic love story but I saw it in a way that expressed the difficulties that come with a familys love. In our lives, weve had experiences where we want so badly to keep the peace in our family. The lyrics say, Im like an elastic band. If you pull too hard, Im going to snap. We came up with a concept based around family dynamics and how a familys love can be difficult, too.
> 
> Just because were family and were expected to always love each other, that doesnt mean it isnt hard at times. So for us, this was a chance to show how we dealt with this when we were kids versus how we deal today as adults. As children, we can tease each other one minute then quickly move forward to playing together. Whereas today we build up so many walls that in the end were really just fighting against ourselves.
> 
> The dance was a representation of going back to our childhood and identifying those moments. The younger dancers Emma and Joey represented the younger versions of us. Every time we would interact with them, it symbolized Derek and I trying to reconnect with our childhood selves.
> 
> The destruction we created in the room wasnt out of anger or frustration, it was out of carefree fun. A reminder that as adults we can still have fun!
> 
> 
> Love this picture from Daily Mail.  lol
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/05/20/06/28E1CA3500000578-3088939-image-m-83_1432100145241.jpg



Very interesting! Thanks for posting!


----------



## arnott

KathyB said:


> Does anyone know who is replacing him?



Nope, I hope they get rid of Julianne though and keep it at  3 judges.  4 is so unnecessary.


----------



## Freckles1

Oh lord. Is she trying to write a novel? Brother I'm exhausted from reading her explanation of that dance


----------



## LindaP

I'm always creeped out when they dance together,  this dance looked like brother and sister playing the part of a domestic abuse couple.  Yes they are both phenomenal dancers but for the love of God stop pairing them with each other,  even worse when they do flirty!


----------



## Freckles1

LindaP said:


> I'm always creeped out when they dance together,  this dance looked like brother and sister playing the part of a domestic abuse couple.  Yes they are both phenomenal dancers but for the love of God stop pairing them with each other,  even worse when they do flirty!




I concur. Gross


----------



## chowlover2

freckles1 said:


> i concur. Gross



+2!


----------



## arnott

I have no problem with them doing that dance together, what was weird was Julianne pinching his nipple between rehearsing for that performance!  Who does that to their brother!   Heck who does that to their best friend!    From Mark's mom:


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Very interesting! Thanks for posting!



You're welcome.  Here's a more concise explanation from Derek:
Sometimes we can abuse the love of our family and end up hurting the ones we love the most. Re connect to the playful inner child where the love is pure and honest. Family, even through the hardest of times is everything.


----------



## arnott

Chris was with his fiancé Whitney at the DWTS wrap party last night.  Guess they are still together!


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> Chris was with his fiancé Whitney at the DWTS wrap party last night.  Guess they are still together!




Oooo I kept looking for Whitney but maybe I missed.


----------



## arnott

SummerMango said:


> Oooo I kept looking for Whitney but maybe I missed.



28:55 mark here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGwYcAJ7boA#t=529


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> 28:55 mark here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGwYcAJ7boA#t=529




You are too kind. Thank you so much for sharing. Hehe I went straight to 28:00 but without sound as my husband is fast asleep. I will watch with sound in the morning. [emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## arnott

SummerMango said:


> You are too kind. Thank you so much for sharing. Hehe I went straight to 28:00 but without sound as my husband is fast asleep. I will watch with sound in the morning. [emoji253][emoji253]



You're welcome.  Did you watch it with sound ?


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> You're welcome.  Did you watch it with sound ?




Omg I completely forgot and now again he is sleeping. So I will watch for sure in the morning. Thank you so much for the reminder. [emoji253]


----------



## arnott

Just saw this interview.  Derek talks about how he knew Monday night that they were getting eliminated.  Interesting and telling on how the show works:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz-lJG7wqH0

Kym and Robert kissing in Palm Springs    :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stoDZc5s-hQ


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> I think they should have used the recorded version of Noah's song.  The live singing had me cringing.



Oh.  That was Mark's girlfriend singing it.


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Just saw this interview.  Derek talks about how he knew Monday night that they were getting eliminated.  Interesting and telling on how the show works:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz-lJG7wqH0


 
His intuition? I thought a big secret was let out!  lol


I think maybe the golden boy is not so golden anymore with the audience,  the producers notice. I have kinda been able to see that coming when they had the switch partners vote and the viewers voted to give him Wendy.   Perhaps the producers took notice.  The audience is over Derek and his wins, newer pro's like Val,  Witney,  and Allison are pulling in interest.  


They can see all along who is getting the viewer votes and I'm sure they like to tug on our heartstrings in order to increase viewership, they need to have an arc,  Nastia didn't have one,  there was no story there.   With a show like this you have to be able to win over the audience as much as the judges, perhaps even more so.   It's all about ratings, who can pull in the ratings.  Based on those predictions I'm sure much is orchestrated behind the scenes as the seasons stretch on!


----------



## arnott

LindaP said:


> *His intuition? I thought a big secret was let out!  lol*
> 
> 
> I think maybe the golden boy is not so golden anymore with the audience,  the producers notice. I have kinda been able to see that coming when they had the switch partners vote and the viewers voted to give him Wendy.   Perhaps the producers took notice.  The audience is over Derek and his wins, newer pro's like Val,  Witney,  and Allison are pulling in interest.
> 
> 
> They can see all along who is getting the viewer votes and I'm sure they like to tug on our heartstrings in order to increase viewership, they need to have an arc,  Nastia didn't have one,  there was no story there.   With a show like this you have to be able to win over the audience as much as the judges, perhaps even more so.   It's all about ratings, who can pull in the ratings.  Based on those predictions I'm sure much is orchestrated behind the scenes as the seasons stretch on!



Well he can't outright come out and say it!     I heard the switch-up was fixed too and the producers just paired whoever they wanted.  Derek got Nene, not Wendy.

If you go to the 3:40 mark he says he can tell who is going to win by how they edit and craft the show:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2q8qyk_derek-jules-talk-move-1-051415_fun


----------



## LindaP

arnott said:


> Well he can't outright come out and say it!
> 
> If you go to the 3:40 mark he says he can tell who is going to win by how they edit and craft the show:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2q8qyk_derek-jules-talk-move-1-051415_fun



I figured as much,  they have the numbers on who is getting the votes and I'm sure they package accordingly.   I always wonder if the judges really are surprised when someone goes..


----------



## arnott

Derek confirms Robert and Kym are a couple at the 7:27 mark here:

http://www.katu.com/amnw/segments/Julianne--Derek-Hough-303914441.html


----------



## arnott

Interesting:

https://ca.celebrity.yahoo.com/news/rumer-tallulah-dwts-220839072.html


----------



## arnott

So Derek is stripping in his new tour!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMTJ5J0a5CQ


----------



## arnott

Anyone who's interested can watch Derek and Julianne's concert streaming live now:

https://screen.yahoo.com/live/event/move


----------



## arnott

I'm meeting Derek and Julianne this Sunday!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I'm meeting Derek and Julianne this Sunday!




I'm so jealous!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I'm so jealous!



I just got home!  It was amazing!  Derek gave me at least 2 hugs, a hot Hough kiss, and he dipped me!    Best show I've ever been to.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I just got home!  It was amazing!  Derek gave me at least 2 hugs, a hot Hough kiss, and he dipped me!    Best show I've ever been to.



Lucky girl!:greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Lucky girl!:greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:



Still on !   

Oh and my Dad dipped Julianne!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Still on !
> 
> Oh and my Dad dipped Julianne!




I bet he's still on cloud 9!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I bet he's still on cloud 9!



He said she was pretty!  

My Dad took this video last night:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HYF-kwCpMU&feature=em-upload_owner

We were in the second row aisle, right next to the stage stairs so Derek ran past me a few times!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> He said she was pretty!
> 
> My Dad took this video last night:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HYF-kwCpMU&feature=em-upload_owner
> 
> We were in the second row aisle, right next to the stage stairs so Derek ran past me a few times!




Derek doesn't get a lot of love in this thread, but he has always been my fav. He and Julianne are so talented both in choreography and dance. I rather see Julianne on the dance floor as opposed to the judges table, but I realize dancing takes a toll on you physically. Maybe I'll go see them next summer! Thanks so much for posting the video!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Derek doesn't get a lot of love in this thread, but he has always been my fav. He and Julianne are so talented both in choreography and dance. I rather see Julianne on the dance floor as opposed to the judges table, but I realize dancing takes a toll on you physically. Maybe I'll go see them next summer! Thanks so much for posting the video!



No problem.    Happy to hear he's your fave.

Julianne said that there will be fewer guest judges next season and the guest judges they do have will be dancers/know dancing.  Derek was like, "What?  You mean no RedFoo?"  LOL!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> No problem.    Happy to hear he's your fave.
> 
> Julianne said that there will be fewer guest judges next season and the guest judges they do have will be dancers/know dancing.  Derek was like, "What?  You mean no RedFoo?"  LOL!




" dead " at Red Foo!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I bet he's still on cloud 9!



Here's a picture of my Dad dipping Julianne!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Here's a picture of my Dad dipping Julianne!
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/11822400_10152979946981937_3927810744844632711_n.jpg?oh=9a2528abe419c61017ab0e6b1faa5930&oe=564876BD



What a great picture!


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> What a great picture!



Thanks!        That's Derek's leg and my leg on the right!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Here's a picture of my Dad dipping Julianne!
> 
> 
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/11822400_10152979946981937_3927810744844632711_n.jpg?oh=9a2528abe419c61017ab0e6b1faa5930&oe=564876BD




What a great pic and memory you'll have!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> What a great pic and memory you'll have!



My Dad was all like, "I look like I'm strangling her!"


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> My Dad was all like, "I look like I'm strangling her!"




So do you get a chance to dance with them after the show? How did it work?


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> So do you get a chance to dance with them after the show? How did it work?



This was at the meet and greet before the show!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> I just got home!  It was amazing!  Derek gave me at least 2 hugs, a hot Hough kiss, and he dipped me!    Best show I've ever been to.





arnott said:


> Still on !
> 
> Oh and my Dad dipped Julianne!





arnott said:


> He said she was pretty!
> 
> My Dad took this video last night:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HYF-kwCpMU&feature=em-upload_owner
> 
> We were in the second row aisle, right next to the stage stairs so Derek ran past me a few times!





arnott said:


> Here's a picture of my Dad dipping Julianne!
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/11822400_10152979946981937_3927810744844632711_n.jpg?oh=9a2528abe419c61017ab0e6b1faa5930&oe=564876BD


 
This is so awesome! So happy for you two. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> This is so awesome! So happy for you two. Thanks for sharing!



Thank you!  Usually when I talk about Derek on here it's like  :tumbleweed:

Julianne actually played a joke on my Dad, he said he didn't know how to dip her and when he tried, she pretended that he was touching her butt and moved his hand higher and all of the other fans and my Dad laughed.  That's why he looks so happy in the picture, he was laughing and embarrassed!

Derek and I didn't see what was going on since he was too busy dipping me.   I told Derek I had never done a dip before and he said something like, "It's ok, I got you, just bend your legs!"

I had to ask my Dad after what was so funny!


----------



## chowlover2

Any idea about how tall Derek is? It's funny, I feel like we've seen him grow up. When he started out he was so thin, but now you can see his shoulders have broadened, and he's just more manly. I think Julianne still looks about the same.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Any idea about how tall Derek is? It's funny, I feel like we've seen him grow up. When he started out he was so thin, but now you can see his shoulders have broadened, and he's just more manly. I think Julianne still looks about the same.



He is listed as 5'10" but when he was rehearsing with Nastia he said he was 5'11".  If you want I can pm you the pics of me and Derek and you can judge.  I'm 5'5".  In one pic, I'm just past his eyebrows, and in the other, I'm under his ear!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Any idea about how tall Derek is? It's funny, I feel like we've seen him grow up. When he started out he was so thin, but now you can see *his shoulders have broadened, and he's just more manly. *I think Julianne still looks about the same.



He's quite muscular.  Here is the latest picture he posted:

https://instagram.com/p/6BXx6Ctos3/?taken-by=derekhough

Yes, the weird thing is that we've seen him grow up, and now all of a sudden people think he looks older than me!   That's weird when you see someone looking like a little boy and then he looks older than you!  

It took me a while to adjust from him being little boy cute to mature man sexy.  Especially with him stripping on this tour!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> He is listed as 5'10" but when he was rehearsing with Nastia he said he was 5'11".  If you want I can pm you the pics of me and Derek and you can judge.  I'm 5'5".  In one pic, I'm just past his eyebrows, and in the other, I'm under his ear!



Haha!!!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Haha!!!



What's so funny?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> What's so funny?



Sorry. That Derek claimed that he is 5'11" but it sounds like from your statement that's he's not that tall.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Sorry. That Derek claimed that he is 5'11" but it sounds like from your statement that's he's not that tall.



Oh. lol

He's actually exactly what I expected.   Not any bigger or smaller.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> He is listed as 5'10" but when he was rehearsing with Nastia he said he was 5'11".  If you want I can pm you the pics of me and Derek and you can judge.  I'm 5'5".  In one pic, I'm just past his eyebrows, and in the other, I'm under his ear!




Yes, please!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, please!



PMed you.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> PMed you.




Thanks so much!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Thanks so much!



You're welcome.

I also took some pics of the show from the second row.  Anyone interested in me posting them here?


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> I also took some pics of the show from the second row.  Anyone interested in me posting them here?




Yes!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Thank you!  Usually when I talk about Derek on here it's like  :tumbleweed:
> 
> Julianne actually played a joke on my Dad, he said he didn't know how to dip her and when he tried, she pretended that he was touching her butt and moved his hand higher and all of the other fans and my Dad laughed.  That's why he looks so happy in the picture, he was laughing and embarrassed!
> 
> Derek and I didn't see what was going on since he was too busy dipping me.   I told Derek I had never done a dip before and he said something like, "It's ok, I got you, just bend your legs!"
> 
> I had to ask my Dad after what was so funny!




Oh so that explains the look on Julianne's face!


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Yes!



Here you go!


----------



## arnott




----------



## chowlover2

Wow! Derek's body is amazing!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Wow! Derek's body is amazing!



And I got to hold that body in my arms!  Hehehe!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> And I got to hold that body in my arms!  Hehehe!




Dying with jealousy here!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/11866326_10152987551296937_5203422859291549378_n.jpg?oh=d0aeb09aa74f1a32be38130f7dc54735&oe=56355BD2
> 
> 
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/11258186_10152987551591937_7538153852055813073_n.jpg?oh=3c68d3ae715fcf4faeaab9d42c8f4479&oe=5649024D
> 
> 
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/11062419_10152987551771937_6727424834103964411_n.jpg?oh=640617c0a1cafc4bbcb437d20f72e1d3&oe=567DE2EB
> 
> 
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/11143590_10152987551901937_5235011914007239433_n.jpg?oh=5e77c2f7ca2ed6155bdb4016af89361f&oe=5641402D
> 
> 
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11855815_10152987552071937_8720762476391539359_n.jpg?oh=3b8d258ee1aae84c21a5f13c85f993f0&oe=56495CCD




Great pics, thanks! You all had good seats! Were any of the pros from DWTS with them?


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Dying with jealousy here!



As you can see, he's not that skinny little boy anymore.     He's a man now!


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Great pics, thanks! You all had good seats! Were any of the pros from DWTS with them?



Thanks, we were so close we could see Derek's sweat flying off him!

No, but Mark and his girlfriend opened for them when they were in San Diego!

I guess the other pros from DWTS are on their own tour.  The DWTS Perfect Ten tour.  I read that Derek's show eclipsed the DWTS show!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> No, but Mark and his girlfriend opened for them when they were in San Diego!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the other pros from DWTS are on their own tour.  The DWTS Perfect Ten tour.  I read that Derek's show eclipsed the DWTS show!




Wow! Thanks! So Mark's girlfriend is a pro dancer too?


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Wow! Thanks! So Mark's girlfriend is a pro dancer too?



No, Marks girlfriend is a singer/songwriter.  Her name is BC Jean.  She sang Titanium during Noah's freestyle, and she is the one who wrote If I Was a Boy, sung by Beyonce.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> No, Marks girlfriend is a singer/songwriter.  Her name is BC Jean.  She sang Titanium during Noah's freestyle, and she is the one who wrote If I Was a Boy, sung by Beyonce.




I could really seeing Mark choreographing a Big Broadway show, he has a flair for the dramatic! And something with a lot of costumes!


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> So Derek is stripping in his new tour!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMTJ5J0a5CQ



I was nervous about the awkwardness of watching Derek stripping with my Dad, but my Dad didn't even bat an eye!


----------



## RowanOak

ARNOTT!  I can't believe you danced with Derek!!  Did I read that right? Gurllll...That's amazing!


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> ARNOTT!  I can't believe you danced with Derek!!  Did I read that right? Gurllll...That's amazing!



No, I didn't dance with him, he just dipped me for the picture!  And he had his fingers in my hair as he did so!  

When he kissed me on the cheek he went "Mmmmmwah!"   I sure wasn't expecting that sound effect!    

It's been 8 days and I'm still   .    Memories I will treasure forever!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> No, Marks girlfriend is a singer/songwriter.  Her name is BC Jean.  She sang Titanium during Noah's freestyle, and she is the one who wrote If I Was a Boy, sung by Beyonce.




Oh wow, didn't know that. Thanks. 



chowlover2 said:


> I could really seeing Mark choreographing a Big Broadway show, he has a flair for the dramatic! And something with a lot of costumes!




I agree. 



arnott said:


> No, I didn't dance with him, he just dipped me for the picture!  And he had his fingers in my hair as he did so!
> 
> 
> 
> When he kissed me on the cheek he went "Mmmmmwah!"   I sure wasn't expecting that sound effect!
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 8 days and I'm still   .    Memories I will treasure forever!




Girl, I'd need therapy after all that!


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Girl, I'd need therapy after all that!



Funny story, at the end of the show they threw these giant white balloons out into the audience.   I caught one of the balloons and started walking away with it to go home!  My Dad was like, "You forgot your purse!".  I had left behind my Limited Edition Louis Vuitton Antigua bag!   Usually I'm so protective over my LVs.  For example one time I fell down the stairs while holding my LV Speedy on my arm and I landed on my butt with the Speedy still on my arm, having never hit the floor!  I was like, "As long as my bag is ok!".   So it's hilarious that I got so excited I forgot my purse!  That's a first!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Funny story, at the end of the show they threw these giant white balloons out into the audience.   I caught one of the balloons and started walking away with it to go home!  My Dad was like, "You forgot your purse!".  I had left behind my Limited Edition Louis Vuitton Antigua bag!   Usually I'm so protective over my LVs.  For example one time I fell down the stairs while holding my LV Speedy on my arm and I landed on my butt with the Speedy still on my arm, having never hit the floor!  I was like, "As long as my bag is ok!".   So it's hilarious that I got so excited I forgot my purse!  That's a first!




Haha! That's funny, but I get it - that's a lot to be excited about! Your funny story is similar to one of mine. I recently went to a concert downtown and fell crossing the street (thanks to my new wedges). As soon as I got up I was checking my Coach bag! I fell IN THE STREET in front of all these people, had a hole in my jeans, and a hurt knee but that bag was the only thing I was concerned about! My friend thought I was nuts. Smh, lol! Oh, and there was not one scratch on that purse!


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Haha! That's funny, but I get it - that's a lot to be excited about! Your funny story is similar to one of mine. I recently went to a concert downtown and fell crossing the street (thanks to my new wedges). As soon as I got up I was checking my Coach bag! I fell IN THE STREET in front of all these people, had a hole in my jeans, and a hurt knee but that bag was the only thing I was concerned about! My friend thought I was nuts. Smh, lol! Oh, and there was not one scratch on that purse!



I'm glad you and your bag are ok but that is hilarious!  That must have been really embarrassing for it to happen in front of everyone.  For me, only my aunt saw me fall.   She was like, "OMG, are you ok?!"   And I was like, "As long as my bag is ok!".

So for both of us, we put ourselves between our bags and the ground in order to protect our bags!   So imagine the excitement you'd have to feel in order to FORGET your bag!  I must have been in a daze!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> No, I didn't dance with him, he just dipped me for the picture!  And he had his fingers in my hair as he did so!
> 
> 
> 
> When he kissed me on the cheek he went "Mmmmmwah!"   I sure wasn't expecting that sound effect!
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 8 days and I'm still   .    Memories I will treasure forever!



I'd still be on cloud 9 too!



arnott said:


> Funny story, at the end of the show they threw these giant white balloons out into the audience.   I caught one of the balloons and started walking away with it to go home!  My Dad was like, "You forgot your purse!".  I had left behind my Limited Edition Louis Vuitton Antigua bag!   Usually I'm so protective over my LVs.  For example one time I fell down the stairs while holding my LV Speedy on my arm and I landed on my butt with the Speedy still on my arm, having never hit the floor!  I was like, "As long as my bag is ok!".   So it's hilarious that I got so excited I forgot my purse!  That's a first!




OMG! Too funny!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> I'm glad you and your bag are ok but that is hilarious!  That must have been really embarrassing for it to happen in front of everyone.  For me, only my aunt saw me fall.   She was like, "OMG, are you ok?!"   And I was like, "As long as my bag is ok!".
> 
> So for both of us, we put ourselves between our bags and the ground in order to protect our bags!   So imagine the excitement you'd have to feel in order to FORGET your bag!  I must have been in a daze!




Thank you, I was fine. [emoji1] Lol, Too funny! Yes, four things you don't mess with: man, money, my children, and my bags!! The more I think about Derek's moves, chest, the dip, and kiss, I'm surprised you didn't leave more than that! [emoji6]


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Thank you, I was fine. [emoji1] Lol, Too funny! Yes, four things you don't mess with: man, money, my children, and my bags!! The more I think about *Derek's moves, chest, the dip, and kiss*, I'm surprised you didn't leave more than that! [emoji6]



LOL!  One more thing about Derek is when you talk to him he really gives you his undivided attention and stares into your eyes intensely.  It looked like he was concentrating so hard!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> LOL!  One more thing about Derek is when you talk to him he really gives you his undivided attention and stares into your eyes intensely.  It looked like he was concentrating so hard!




You're killing me! LOL!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> You're killing me! LOL!



Why?


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> LOL!  One more thing about Derek is when you talk to him he really gives you his undivided attention and stares into your eyes intensely.  It looked like he was concentrating so hard!




Wow Arnott, that must have been intense! I noticed that about him on the show. He seems pretty incredible. Wonder why he's still single. Seems like he'd be a great husband.


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Wow Arnott, *that must have been intense! *I noticed that about him on the show. He seems pretty incredible. Wonder why he's still single. Seems like he'd be a great husband.



Yes, it was!      Because as you can imagine when he's concentrating he's not smiling, he's just staring with his lips slightly parted!     All I could see were his blue eyes and pink lips!

Actually at the Q&A session someone asked Derek how he has time for  relationships and Derek said that this year especially he's been so busy (he did DWTS and New York Spring Spectacular at the same time, flying from coast to coast), implying he didn't have time for one.  Julianne said that when you find the right person you make time!  Derek said since he's been so busy this year, he's looking forward to going on adventures at the end of the year, mentioning his Hawaii photography trip he got for his birthday.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Why?




Because I didn't get to see his show!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Because I didn't get to see his show!



Oh!  

New season of DWTS starts September 14th!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Yes, it was!      Because as you can imagine when he's concentrating he's not smiling, he's just staring with his lips slightly parted!     All I could see were his blue eyes and pink lips!
> 
> Actually at the Q&A session someone asked Derek how he has time for  relationships and Derek said that this year especially he's been so busy (he did DWTS and New York Spring Spectacular at the same time, flying from coast to coast), implying he didn't have time for one.  Julianne said that when you find the right person you make time!  Derek said since he's been so busy this year, he's looking forward to going on adventures at the end of the year, mentioning his Hawaii photography trip he got for his birthday.




Julianne is married right? Derek is too busy for a relationship, but his sister is right, so I guess he just hasn't found the right one. 

I'd be thinking about that intense stare for weeks! [emoji6][emoji7]


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> *Julianne is married right? *Derek is too busy for a relationship, but his sister is right, so I guess he just hasn't found the right one.
> 
> I'd be thinking about that intense stare for weeks! [emoji6][emoji7]



No, but she has a serious boyfriend.  I wouldn't be surprised if she gets engaged really soon.

I guess so, she was looking at Derek and gesturing towards him when she said that about finding the right person.

BTW, she is playing Sandy in Grease Live on Fox this fall!


----------



## tamshac77

Poor Derek. I'm sure they're always asking him about that.  

Oh cool. Wasn't much of a Grease fan but I might watch it because I love the dancing. Thanks.


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> *Poor Derek*. I'm sure they're always asking him about that.
> 
> Oh cool. Wasn't much of a Grease fan but I might watch it because I love the dancing. Thanks.



Well at least this way I can still get kisses!    Would it be weird to ask a married man for a kiss on the cheek?


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Well at least this way I can still get kisses!    Would it be weird to ask a married man for a kiss on the cheek?




Lol, probably! Meanwhile, enjoy!


----------



## arnott

Season 21 pros will be announced on GMA tomorrow.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

arnott said:


> No, but she has a serious boyfriend.  I wouldn't be surprised if she gets engaged really soon.




Just got engaged


----------



## arnott

Glitterandstuds said:


> Just got engaged



Wow!  Called it!  Thanks for sharing.  I wonder if there will be a wedding next summer instead of a tour.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

arnott said:


> Wow!  Called it!  Thanks for sharing.  I wonder if there will be a wedding next summer instead of a tour.



Only time they can have the wedding since he is a hockey player. He's fine as hell too


----------



## chowlover2

Congrats Julianne!


----------



## arnott

Yay, Karina is coming back!


----------



## chowlover2

Great news!


----------



## arnott

No Emma!  

They only named 9 pros.  Aren't there usually more?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovz-1ul0UI8


----------



## chowlover2

Didn't they add more after the first announcement last season? Like maybe 3 more?


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Didn't they add more after the first announcement last season? Like maybe 3 more?



Yeah, I guess there will be a few more pros added.  How annoying that they don't announce them all at once.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Yeah, I guess there will be a few more pros added.  How annoying that they don't announce them all at once.




Agreed, doesn't make much sense.


----------



## arnott

Have you all seen this of Derek playing piano?    Love it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMqzE7vSzbg


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Have you all seen this of Derek playing piano?    Love it!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMqzE7vSzbg




I wonder if this was the weekend of Juliannes proposal? Derek was on ET tonight, and said the whole family was at their lake house when he happened. The house is huge and log cabinish. Looks like this could have been there on an outdoor porch.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder if this was the weekend of Juliannes proposal? Derek was on ET tonight, and said the whole family was at their lake house when he happened. The house is huge and log cabinish. Looks like this could have been there on an outdoor porch.



The video of him playing piano is old.  Here's him talking about the engagement:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x32ewjb_derek-on-the-insider-082015_fun


----------



## arnott

They just revealed Bindi Irwin is going to be on the show!


----------



## arnott

New DWTS commercial!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_BapZ9LKww


----------



## chowlover2

Bindi grew up fast! She looks so much like her Dad.


----------



## nova_girl

I saw the Bindi reveal on GMA this morning. I'm glad she'll be on it this season, I like her.


----------



## arnott

I like Bindi too.  I hope Derek gets her!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I like Bindi too.  I hope Derek gets her!




Me too!


----------



## uhpharm01

What about the other celebrities that are going to be on the show?


----------



## chowlover2

uhpharm01 said:


> What about the other celebrities that are going to be on the show?




ABC is milking the publicity as usual by releasing names so slowly.


----------



## nova_girl

It was just announced that Victor Espinoza will be joining the cast. I'm really liking the celebs this year so far!


----------



## arnott

There is a rumour that Nick Carter is going to be on the show!  I hope so!  If so he'll be the biggest star in a while!  I can't think of any past contestants more famous than him off the top of my head.


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> There is a rumour that Nick Carter is going to be on the show!  I hope so!  If so he'll be the biggest star in a while!  I can't think of any past contestants more famous than him off the top of my head.



I hadn't heard that rumor! I just did a quick search and Us Weekly confirmed it and I think they're pretty reputable? I expect he'll do well.


----------



## arnott

OMG, it's official!!  So excited!   

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...h-the-stars-season-21-cast-im-excited-2015268

I'm surprised they announced him 3rd because usually they save the best for last.  I hope he wins!

I heard a rumour that Sharna is getting him.  I wonder why Sharna, who is relatively new gets all the good partners while Emma is always stuck with the duds.


----------



## arnott

Can someone please help me ID Derek's button down shirt here?  He wore the same shirt when he met me but I don't recognize the logo.

http://ca.eonline.com/photos/6/the-big-picture-today-s-hot-pics/512501


----------



## arnott

Looks like Paula Deen and Chaka Khan will be on!

http://www.tvguide.com/news/nick-carter-paula-deen-chaka-khan-dancing-with-the-stars/


----------



## zippie

arnott said:


> Looks like Paula Deen and Chaka Khan will be on!
> 
> http://www.tvguide.com/news/nick-carter-paula-deen-chaka-khan-dancing-with-the-stars/


 
Yuck, saggy faced ignorant red neck.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> There is a rumour that Nick Carter is going to be on the show!  I hope so!  If so he'll be the biggest star in a while!  I can't think of any past contestants more famous than him off the top of my head.



Yes nick carter is going to be in the show.


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> OMG, it's official!!  So excited!
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...h-the-stars-season-21-cast-im-excited-2015268
> 
> I'm surprised they announced him 3rd because usually they save the best for last.  I hope he wins!
> 
> I heard a rumour that Sharna is getting him.  I wonder why Sharna, who is relatively new gets all the good partners while Emma is always stuck with the duds.



I really want Emma to get a good partner this year. She's so nice and always does her best to choreograph to her partner's strengths but she can only do so much. 







arnott said:


> Looks like Paula Deen and Chaka Khan will be on!
> 
> http://www.tvguide.com/news/nick-carter-paula-deen-chaka-khan-dancing-with-the-stars/



My mom will be happy about Chaka Khan!


----------



## arnott

2 night premiere so I wonder if someone will be eliminated Week 1!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kim Zolciak has been confirmed


----------



## arnott

Andy Grammer  is confirmed!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Me too!



I read that Derek confirmed last night at the Emmy reception that he is dancing with Bindi!      This is shaping up to be the best season ever!  Derek with Bindi and Nick Carter!!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> I read that Derek confirmed last night at the Emmy reception that he is dancing with Bindi!      This is shaping up to be the best season ever!  Derek with Bindi and Nick Carter!!



Oh wow, I was sure that Mark would get Bindi since he usually gets the young ones. I wonder if a girl younger than Bindi will be joining? Or has Mark's partner already been announced and I missed it?


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> Oh wow, I was sure that Mark would get Bindi since he usually gets the young ones. I wonder if a girl younger than Bindi will be joining? Or has Mark's partner already been announced and I missed it?



According to PureDWTS Mark has Alexa Vega.  I didn't think they would stick Mark with a child 3 times in a row!  It was time he got a grown woman.  This is Derek's first time paired with a child.  He had a teenager before, but no one under 18!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> According to PureDWTS Mark has Alexa Vega.  I didn't think they would stick Mark with a child 3 times in a row!  It was time he got a grown woman.  This is Derek's first time paired with a child.  He had a teenager before, but no one under 18!



Ah I see. I thought Mark always got the young ones and his dad always got the old ones lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

nova_girl said:


> Ah I see. I thought Mark always got the young ones and his dad always got the old ones lol.



Who is has dad on the show?!


----------



## nova_girl

uhpharm01 said:


> Who is has dad on the show?!



Sorry, didn't mean to cause confusion. I haven't heard anything about his dad (Corky Ballas) joining this year but in the past he's danced with Cloris Leachman and Florence Henderson.


----------



## elvisgurly

nova_girl said:


> Ah I see. I thought Mark always got the young ones and his dad always got the old ones lol.



& Derek usually gets the best dancers.


----------



## uhpharm01

nova_girl said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to cause confusion. I haven't heard anything about his dad (Corky Ballas) joining this year but in the past he's danced with Cloris Leachman and Florence Henderson.



Oh okay


----------



## nova_girl

elvisgurly said:


> & Derek usually gets the best dancers.



Yup. I'd like to see him get someone who has potential but is not already a front runner by the end of the first episode. He's a great choreographer so I do like seeing him with a dancer that can keep up with him but I also want to see him challenged and really have to work to develop his partner as a dancer.


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> Yup. I'd like to see him get someone who has potential but is not already a front runner by the end of the first episode. He's a great choreographer so I do like seeing him with a dancer that can keep up with him but I also want to see him challenged and really have to work to develop his partner as a dancer.



Derek might have his work cut out for him.  Bindi looks SO awkward here!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cmv5iZqMRyY


----------



## arnott

elvisgurly said:


> & Derek usually gets the best dancers.



Lately it seems Val has been getting all the best dancers.  Rumer, Janel, Danica, Elizabeth, and Zendaya have been his last 5 partners.


----------



## arnott

Peta just dropped out of this season due to an ankle injury!    Apparently Lindsay is replacing her!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Peta just dropped out of this season due to an ankle injury!    Apparently Lindsay is replacing her!



Yep. 
http://m.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/dwtss-peta-murgatroyd-is-out-of-season-21-due-to-ankle-injury-201519


----------



## arnott

Cast announcement tomorrow on  GMA!


----------



## chowlover2

So sad about Peta, excited to see the cast though!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Derek might have his work cut out for him.  Bindi looks SO awkward here!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cmv5iZqMRyY



I hadn't seen that lol. Bindi might end up being a challenge but she can do no wrong in my book


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> I hadn't seen that lol. Bindi might end up being a challenge but she can do no wrong in my book



Derek had great things to say about Bindi if you go to the 3 minute mark here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3isghq_dFA#t=207


----------



## arnott

Gary Busey was just announced to be on!


----------



## chowlover2

I think Derek is a really good teacher. Some people just have that talent naturally. Mark and Julianne too, and I think Cheryl Burke. They play to their partners strengths. 

Is Keo going to be on? I was hoping we would see more of him since they brought him all the way from South Africa. If so, hope he has a good partner.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> *I think Derek is a really good teacher.* Some people just have that talent naturally. Mark and Julianne too, and I think Cheryl Burke. They play to their partners strengths.
> 
> *Is Keo going to be on?* I was hoping we would see more of him since they brought him all the way from South Africa. If so, hope he has a good partner.



Yes!

Yes, Keo is with Chaka Khan!


----------



## qudz104

I kind of like this seasons lineup!! Might actually tune in this time!


----------



## arnott

Wow, lots of old pros coming back....Anna and Louis!


----------



## arnott

What the heck happened to Artem??  He was announced as a pro and now it looks like Louis is taking his place.


----------



## coutureinatl

I am curious as to whether they had trouble casting this season or if someone dropped out recently. Alek Skarlatos only popped up on people's radars a few weeks ago.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Keo is with Chaka Khan!




I hope he lasts awhile with Chaka!


----------



## Sassys

I predict Gary will be the first to go, then Paula, then Kim. Kim will only last that long because my gut tells me Gary and Paula will be worst.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Yes!
> 
> Yes, Keo is with Chaka Khan!



Good!!!  Yayyy


----------



## elvisgurly

arnott said:


> Gary Busey was just announced to be on!



Good trainwreck TV right there.


----------



## elvisgurly

Sassys said:


> I predict Gary will be the first to go, then Paula, then Kim. Kim will only last that long because my gut tells me Gary and Paula will be worst.



I wouldn't be surprised if Gary stays a lot longer than he should just based on how odd he is.


----------



## arnott

Here's the full list:

 Alexa PenaVega partnered with Mark Ballas 
 Andy Grammer partnered with Allison Holker 
 Bindi Irwin partnered with Derek Hough 
 Carlos PenaVega partnered with Witney Carson 
 Chaka Khan partnered with Keo Motsepe 
 Gary Busey partnered with Anna Trebunskaya 
 Hayes Grier partnered with Emma Slater 
 Kim Zolciak Biermann partnered with Tony Dovolani 
 Nick Carter partnered with Sharna Burgess 
 Paula Deen partnered with Louis van Amstel 
 Tamar Braxton partnered with Valentin Chmerkovskiy 
 Victor Espinoza partnered with Karina Smirnoff 
 Alek Skarlatos partnered with Lindsay Arnold


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Here's the full list:
> 
>  Alexa PenaVega partnered with Mark Ballas
>  Andy Grammer partnered with Allison Holker
>  Bindi Irwin partnered with Derek Hough
>  Carlos PenaVega partnered with Witney Carson
>  Chaka Khan partnered with Keo Motsepe
>  Gary Busey partnered with Anna Trebunskaya
>  Hayes Grier partnered with Emma Slater
>  Kim Zolciak Biermann partnered with Tony Dovolani
>  Nick Carter partnered with Sharna Burgess
>  Paula Deen partnered with Louis van Amstel
>  Tamar Braxton partnered with Valentin Chmerkovskiy
>  Victor Espinoza partnered with Karina Smirnoff
>  Alek Skarlatos partnered with Lindsay Arnold



Thanks for posting the pairings. I had a feeling Kim would get Tony since that's who Nene was partnered with! I think Nick/Sharna and Tamar/Val will be interesting.


----------



## coconutsboston

arnott said:


> Gary Busey was just announced to be on!


And for the first time, I will be tuning in!  This should be good!


----------



## arnott

Artem just posted on Instagram that due to last minute casting changes he will not be competing with a celeb this season, but he will still be dancing with the pros.  Wonder what happened.


----------



## arnott

coconutsboston said:


> And for the first time, I will be tuning in!  This should be good!



Well he doesn't look as awkward as Bindi, I'll give him that!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEoakqP9_Js


----------



## buzzytoes

I might actually tune in this season. I feel like there isn't anyone in particular that will get a ridiculous amount of the fan vote, and after seeing Aaron Carter I'd like to see what Nick can do.


----------



## arnott

buzzytoes said:


> I might actually tune in this season. I feel like there isn't anyone in particular that will get a ridiculous amount of the fan vote, and after seeing Aaron Carter I'd like to see what Nick can do.



Was Aaron any good?

One more week!  Can't wait!


----------



## buzzytoes

arnott said:


> Was Aaron any good?
> 
> One more week!  Can't wait!



He was great! Can't remember how far he made it but he did a great job. Still managed to look like he was on drugs the entire time but maybe that was my imagination.


----------



## arnott

Official cast photos:

http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20950832_30383680,00.html#30383680


----------



## arnott

Derek and Bindi's first dance is the Jive to Crocodile Rock!  Can't wait!  

I've never seen Derek so scared as he does with this snake:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...ndi-Irwin-freaks-DWTS-partner-HUGE-snake.html


----------



## arnott

They are doing a huge flash mob for the opening dance on Monday!  It was taped Thursday night on Hollywood Boulevard:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7TkjdOic4Y


----------



## arnott

Derek just won his 2nd Emmy and Julianne her first for Outstanding choreography for their dance to Elastic Heart:


----------



## chowlover2

Good for them, they are both so talented! Can't wait til Monday night!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Good for them, they are both so talented! Can't wait til Monday night!



DWTS has only won Choreography Emmys twice and both times were with Derek's choreography.  

Witney was also a Emmy nominee for the dances she choreographed for Alfonso (It's not unusual).


----------



## arnott

Season Premiere tonight!!


----------



## GTOFan

Tuning in!


----------



## Freckles1

Bring on Gary!!! Holy cow!!!! Here comes crazy!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Freckles1 said:


> Bring on Gary!!! Holy cow!!!! Here comes crazy!!! I can't wait!!!



This is going to be so good this season !


----------



## nova_girl

Is anyone watching? I was impressed by Tamar but felt bad for Victor as he didn't dance very well


----------



## coutureinatl

Grrrrrr.... I live in Atlanta and the football game is airing here. DWTS will air at 1 am so I guess I will have to watch it On Demand.


----------



## chowlover2

nova_girl said:


> Is anyone watching? I was impressed by Tamar but felt bad for Victor as he didn't dance very well




Agreed!


----------



## coconutsboston

coutureinatl said:


> Grrrrrr.... I live in Atlanta and the football game is airing here. DWTS will air at 1 am so I guess I will have to watch it On Demand.


I was wondering how the heck everyone was finding it!


----------



## chowlover2

I think the men are really good for the first show, Tamar is the only woman who is bringing it!


----------



## Sassys

Poor Chaka. To busy flipping her hair, to dance. Was Paula drunk??


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I think the men are really good for the first show, Tamar is the only woman who is bringing it!



I knew she would. She's already a dancer.


----------



## Sassys

WTF was KIm doing??? I knew she would suck. That sh$t wasn't dancing.


----------



## buzzytoes

Starts at 7 here (Wyoming) so only Tamar and the jockey whose name I keep forgetting have gone. I remember now why I stopped watching - I just want to see the dancing and the judge's numbers, none of the extra talking and video clips!


----------



## Sassys

KIm's score LMAO.


----------



## chowlover2

Alexa and Bindi finally brought it for the women!


----------



## nova_girl

Yay Bindi!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Alexa and Bindi finally brought it for the women!


I left the room for Alexa, but I see Bindi will get the sympathy vote. To say she was better than Tamar is ridiculous.


----------



## Sassys

Gary got a higher score than KIm :lolots:


----------



## uhpharm01

nova_girl said:


> Is anyone watching? I was impressed by Tamar but felt bad for Victor as he didn't dance very well



I feel bad for Tamar because she should have gotten a better score


----------



## uhpharm01

sassys said:


> i left the room for alexa, but i see bindi will get the sympathy vote. To say she was better than tamar is ridiculous.



+1


----------



## chowlover2

uhpharm01 said:


> I feel bad for Tamar because she should have gotten a better score




It's tough she came out early in the show, she would have scored higher later. There are plenty who will be in the bottom, so she'll have a chance next week.


----------



## nova_girl

Sassys said:


> I left the room for Alexa, but I see Bindi will get the sympathy vote. To say she was better than Tamar is ridiculous.




I'm sure you're right that some people will support Bindi because of her father and how they watched her grow up (I'm guilty of that), but I think her dancing justified the scores she received.


----------



## chowlover2

Paula and Kim my bottom 2 so far. The jockey wasn't great, but he had good hip action, he can improve, IMO.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> Poor Chaka. To busy flipping her hair, to dance. Was Paula drunk??



Yes I think Paula was drunk


----------



## buzzytoes

I am impressed that Gary actually managed to do eight steps or so! I hope he and Paula leave next week. I suffered through Gary on Celebrity Apprentice, I can't handle him here as well.


----------



## uhpharm01

I want Maks back on the show. &#128522;


----------



## zippie

Paula is such a nut case and so fake.


----------



## buzzytoes

I wonder if Nick and Aaron aren't on speaking terms. I find it super weird there was no mention of Aaron being on the show previously and he wasn't shown in the audience.


----------



## coutureinatl

buzzytoes said:


> I wonder if Nick and Aaron aren't on speaking terms. I find it super weird there was no mention of Aaron being on the show previously and he wasn't shown in the audience.



From what I can remember, there is a big rift in the family over the death of his sister Angel. Nick says his family blamed him for her death.


----------



## uhpharm01

coutureinatl said:


> From what I can remember, there is a big rift in the family over the death of his sister Angel. Nick says his family blamed him for her death.


How did she die?


----------



## coutureinatl

uhpharm01 said:


> How did she die?



drug overdose 

here is an article


----------



## buzzytoes

coutureinatl said:


> From what I can remember, there is a big rift in the family over the death of his sister Angel. Nick says his family blamed him for her death.



Oh I forgot about that. I watched their short lived reality show. That family was a mess.


----------



## uhpharm01

coutureinatl said:


> drug overdose
> 
> here is an article



Thank you


----------



## arnott

I didn't like Linsdsay her first time as a pro, but her choreography has improved.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes I think Paula was drunk



Tom and Louis looked genuinely grossed out when she suggested that she soiled herself!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Tom and Louis looked genuinely grossed out when she suggested that she soiled herself!



Yeah, that was super awkward!


----------



## bagsforme

I think Nick's the winner this season.  Doesn't seem fair since he's danced with Backstreet forever.  

Kim looked like a deer in headlights.  

Is the dancer that hooked up Robert from Shark Tank still on?  I didn't watch all of it and didn't see her.  Wonder if they're still together.


----------



## nova_girl

bagsforme said:


> I think Nick's the winner this season.  Doesn't seem fair since he's danced with Backstreet forever.
> 
> Kim looked like a deer in headlights.
> 
> Is the dancer that hooked up Robert from Shark Tank still on?  I didn't watch all of it and didn't see her.  Wonder if they're still together.



Kym isn't a pro this season but I think she's still with the show doing the online chat/show thing. I follow her on Instagram and she posts a lot of pictures with Robert so if they're not still together they're at least still friends.


----------



## arnott

I read that Robert and Kym are still a couple.  Robert was in the audience last night.

My 2 faves are tied for #1!

They've never had a full competition show on Tuesday.  I wonder if it will be just like a Monday show.  I wonder if they are doing this to squeeze in more dances or what.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I read that Robert and Kym are still a couple.  Robert was in the audience last night.



Good for them!


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Starts at 7 here (Wyoming) so only Tamar and *the jockey whose name I keep forgetting* have gone. I remember now why I stopped watching - I just want to see the dancing and the judge's numbers, none of the extra talking and video clips!




Victor Espinoza. 


i have never seen this show, but I know who Victor is. He is not known in our circle as a great hoofer


----------



## uhpharm01

nova_girl said:


> Yeah, that was super awkward!



Yep


----------



## Freckles1

Gary was hilarious. And I was honestly impressed that he kind of knew what he was doing!!! That Alek is darling and going to be getting a lot of fan mail I bet [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## MarvelGirl

chowlover2 said:


> I think the men are really good for the first show, Tamar is the only woman who is bringing it!





uhpharm01 said:


> I feel bad for Tamar because she should have gotten a better score





chowlover2 said:


> It's tough she came out early in the show, she would have scored higher later. There are plenty who will be in the bottom, so she'll have a chance next week.





Sassys said:


> I left the room for Alexa, but I see Bindi will get the sympathy vote. To say she was better than Tamar is ridiculous.



Watching now and I agree with all of this! Tamar did a fantastic job. I really don't like Julianne. WTF.


----------



## GTOFan

I'm not a Julianne fan either.


----------



## Sassys

MarvelGirl said:


> Watching now and I agree with all of this! Tamar did a fantastic job. I really don't like Julianne. WTF.





GTOFan said:


> I'm not a Julianne fan either.



Bruno is the reason I stoped watching years ago.


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie said:


> Victor Espinoza.
> 
> 
> i have never seen this show, but I know who Victor is. He is not known in our circle as a great hoofer



 I have a friend who is serious into horse racing and I cringe everytime I forget Victor's name because I know she would be so insulted.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> I have a friend who is serious into horse racing and I cringe everytime I forget Victor's name because I know she would be so insulted.




I just got done working where Victor was. I have crossed paths with him several times---nice guy.


----------



## arnott

poopsie said:


> I just got done working where Victor was. I have crossed paths with him several times---*nice guy*.



Good to know!


----------



## arnott

So next week is Hometown week.  That's new!  Both the celebs and the pros will talk about their hometowns.  

From Derek's blog:

We are working on two dances. It's hometown week and we're doing some ballroom. I'm excited. For my hometown, I'm gonna talk about this song I heard that kind of reminded me of my younger self. The dance is gonna be about how this guy came up to me and said, "You gotta go pick him up now." I'm like, "Who?" And he said, "That little boy Derek you left back in Utah. You had to leave to achieve certain things but now you gotta pick him up." That was an emotional moment for me and I've been remembering that boy every day and making sure he comes with me wherever I go.


----------



## sdkitty

nova_girl said:


> I'm sure you're right that some people will support Bindi because of her father and how they watched her grow up (I'm guilty of that), but I think her dancing justified the scores she received.


I didn't thing Bindi was as good as they scored her
If I was going to be influenced by anyone's personal life, I'd be rooting for the soldier/hero


----------



## arnott

I had no idea who Kim was so I googled her an can't believe she is only 37.  I thought she was  mid-40s!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I had no idea who Kim was so I googled her an can't believe she is only 37.  I thought she was  mid-40s!



Wow!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Wow!



I thought she was around the same age as Nene, but Nene has got 10 years on her!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I thought she was around the same age as Nene, but Nene has got 10 years on her!




She had her first daughter at 18, has 6 kids now and is married to Kroy Biermann, a player on the Atlanta Falcons. Their show on Bravo is cute. I never cared for the Real Housewives of Atlanta, but like Kim's show. She really needs to let loose dance wise.


----------



## arnott

Who do you think is getting eliminated tonight?

Tonight features the celebrities' hometowns while tomorrow night features the pro dancers' hometowns.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> She had her first daughter at 18, has 6 kids now and is married to Kroy Biermann, a player on the Atlanta Falcons. Their show on Bravo is cute. I never cared for the Real Housewives of Atlanta, but like Kim's show. She really needs to let loose dance wise.



Her husband was only 11 when her first daughter was born!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Who do you think is getting eliminated tonight?
> 
> Tonight features the celebrities' hometowns while tomorrow night features the pro dancers' hometowns.



I think it should be Gary but people seem to want him to stick around to see what he'll do/say next so he may have received enough votes to stay. Maybe Paula? Her comments about soiling her underwear may have put people off so much that they didn't vote for her.


----------



## Freckles1

I hope Gary stays just because I love his kind of crazy!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Paula can go, as well as Kim.


----------



## chowlover2

I love Victor, I know he's not perfect but that dance brought a smile to my face!


----------



## Freckles1

Gary was darling!!! Kim was much much better!!! Victor was very sweet. Chaka is terrible.... I hate to say it....


----------



## nova_girl

chowlover2 said:


> I love Victor, I know he's not perfect but that dance brought a smile to my face!




I have a soft spot for Victor too. What was going on with him and the sombrero though, did he get a little too "excited?"


----------



## Freckles1

Erin Andrews is an idiot. Lord I can't stand her. Sorry, side bar...


----------



## nova_girl

Freckles1 said:


> Erin Andrews is an idiot. Lord I can't stand her. Sorry, side bar...




Aww, I like her. I don't like her when she's doing her NFL stuff but I like her on DWTS.


----------



## nova_girl

I'm a Bindi fan but I don't think she deserved a 9 for that routine. I think three 8s would have been more appropriate.


----------



## buzzytoes

I absolutely love him!! It cracks me up that he is so enthusiastic that he just bounces around.
That was supposed to quote the post about Victor.


----------



## chowlover2

Freckles1 said:


> Gary was darling!!! Kim was much much better!!! Victor was very sweet. Chaka is terrible.... I hate to say it....




Kim was so much better and Gary very sweet. Chaka was terrible too, was hoping Paula would get the heave ho.


----------



## Freckles1

nova_girl said:


> Aww, I like her. I don't like her when she's doing her NFL stuff but I like her on DWTS.




I'm sure she is a very nice girl. I did like her sexy suit!!!


----------



## Freckles1

chowlover2 said:


> Kim was so much better and Gary very sweet. Chaka was terrible too, was hoping Paula would get the heave ho.




Me too.... Would have preferred for Paula to get the heave ho!!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Her husband was only 11 when her first daughter was born!



Haha!


----------



## arnott

Poor Keo (Again!).

Looking forward to the pros' hometown dances tomorrow night.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Poor Keo (Again!).
> 
> Looking forward to the pros' hometown dances tomorrow night.



Yes poor Keo


----------



## nova_girl

Freckles1 said:


> I'm sure she is a very nice girl. I did like her sexy suit!!!



I liked it too!



arnott said:


> Poor Keo (Again!).
> 
> Looking forward to the pros' hometown dances tomorrow night.



+2 about Keo. I really hope he gets someone with potential if he's back next season. I felt that way about Emma too so I'm glad she's with Hayes because he's doing well so far.


----------



## chowlover2

I feel bad for Keo too, when is he going to get a break?

Who's going to get the boot tonight, any ideas?


----------



## Freckles1

chowlover2 said:


> I feel bad for Keo too, when is he going to get a break?
> 
> Who's going to get the boot tonight, any ideas?




I think we've got to start thinking about the stars who may not have much of a fan base???


----------



## Freckles1

What do we think people? How's everybody doing?


----------



## buzzytoes

I must be PMSing cuz Mark Ballas and his partner made me cry at their dance! I am used to crying in their clips, not so much the performances.

I can't believe Paula Deen said "Oh so it's older than Savannah" in regards to Amsterdam. Dafuq?


----------



## uhpharm01

Who was eliminated?


----------



## Freckles1

buzzytoes said:


> I must be PMSing cuz Mark Ballas and his partner made me cry at their dance! I am used to crying in their clips, not so much the performances.
> 
> I can't believe Paula Deen said "Oh so it's older than Savannah" in regards to Amsterdam. Dafuq?







uhpharm01 said:


> Who was eliminated?




She is a serious moron.... I teared up too at Mark...
The sweet little jockey Victor was eliminated.


----------



## chowlover2

Freckles1 said:


> She is a serious moron.... I teared up too at Mark...
> The sweet little jockey Victor was eliminated.




I guess he didn't have the fanbase! I taped, too busy with NCIS on Tue night. I can buzz through it in an hour.


----------



## arnott

buzzytoes said:


> *I must be PMSing cuz Mark Ballas and his partner made me cry at their dance! *I am used to crying in their clips, not so much the performances.
> 
> I can't believe Paula Deen said "Oh so it's older than Savannah" in regards to Amsterdam. Dafuq?


----------



## arnott

Anyone know if it's back to one night a week from now on?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Anyone know if it's back to one night a week from now on?




I believe just Monday night from now on.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I believe just Monday night from now on.



Thanks.  It was kind of odd having a 'Monday' show on a Tuesday night.  I did like the opening dance last night though.

What so you all think of Alfonso being a guest judge this coming Monday?


----------



## RowanOak

I think Alfonso talks too much as it is, so with the other 3 talking as much as they do, it should make for a TWTJ's (Talking with the judges) night rather than being about the dancers and their routines.


----------



## chowlover2

I hate having an extra judge!


----------



## Freckles1

I don't like it


----------



## uhpharm01

Kim had small stroke after dancing with the stars 
http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/09/24/kim-zolciak-sroke-paralyze-dancing-with-the-stars-tia


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Kim had small stroke after dancing with the stars
> http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/09/24/kim-zolciak-sroke-paralyze-dancing-with-the-stars-tia



That's surprising since she is so young.  Glad she is ok.


----------



## chowlover2

That's a very scary thing! Is she still going to dance?


----------



## coconutsboston

RowanOak said:


> I think Alfonso talks too much as it is, so with the other 3 talking as much as they do, it should make for a TWTJ's (Talking with the judges) night rather than being about the dancers and their routines.


No kidding!  That's why I couldn't stand to watch it - it was arduous between the actual dances.


----------



## arnott

Here are the songs the couples will be dancing to for TV night:

Alek Skarlatos & Lindsay Arnold  True Blood
Alexa PenaVega & Mark Ballas  Breaking Bad
Andy Grammer & Allison Holker  American Bandstand
Bindi Irwin & Derek Hough  The Jeffersons
Carlos PenaVega & Witney Carson  The Golden Girls
Gary Busey & Anna Trebunskaya  The Addams Family
Hayes Grier & Emma Slater  Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Kim Zolciak Biermann & Tony Dovolani  I Dream of Jeannie
Nick Carter & Sharna Burgess  Downton Abbey
Paula Deen & Louis van Amstel  Gilligans Island
Tamar Braxton & Valentin Chmerkovskiy  Mad Men


----------



## arnott

The Muppets will be making an appearance on Monday!  

From Disney ABC:

Taking part in the celebration, Kermit the Frog, Miss Piggy, The Great Gonzo, Pepé the King Prawn, and other Muppets will kick off the evening followed by a huge opening number featuring the cast of Dancing with the Stars. The night continues when each couple performs an all-new routine to a theme song that commemorates iconic television throughout history, from Breaking Bad to I Dream of Jeanie and beyond. At the end of the night, the couple with the lowest combined judges and viewer votes from Tuesday, September 22 will be eliminated.


----------



## coconutsboston

I thought I heard Kim quit - did she not?


----------



## coconutsboston

Paula has GREAT legs!  I've met her and I can't say that's something I ever noticed before.


----------



## uhpharm01

coconutsboston said:


> I thought I heard Kim quit - did she not?



What?!


----------



## RowanOak

I googled it and here's what was said:

http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/09/25/kim-zolciak-coming-back-dwts-stroke-return/


----------



## uhpharm01

RowanOak said:


> I googled it and here's what was said:
> 
> http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/09/25/kim-zolciak-coming-back-dwts-stroke-return/


Kim really needs to just drop out of dancing with the stars. your health is very important.


----------



## Freckles1

Either Kim has embellished on her illness or she is an idiot....


----------



## uhpharm01

Freckles1 said:


> Either Kim has embellished on her illness or she is an idiot....



Yep


----------



## nova_girl

I'll preface this by saying if Kim really did have a stroke I wish her a speedy recovery. However, I wouldn't be surprised if Kim realized that DWTS is a lot of hard work and is using this as a way to get out of it. Does anyone remember the episode of either the RHoA or Don't Be Tardy where she was getting some kind of fat reduction treatment while eating a slice of pizza? She just strikes me as someone who looks for the easy way out.


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> I'll preface this by saying if Kim really did have a stroke I wish her a speedy recovery. However, *I wouldn't be surprised if Kim realized that DWTS is a lot of hard work and is using this as a way to get out of it. *Does anyone remember the episode of either the RHoA or Don't Be Tardy where she was getting some kind of fat reduction treatment while eating a slice of pizza? She just strikes me as someone who looks for the easy way out.



Poor Tony.


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Poor Tony.



I know, he's one of my favorite male pros


----------



## DC-Cutie

I said when she was announced that she was just lazy.  She will do anything to get out of actually putting in the work.


----------



## arnott

Who do you think is going home tonight?


----------



## arnott

Miss Piggy has moved on since her breakup with Kermit!

https://instagram.com/p/8L_B7BNooR/?taken-by=derekhough


----------



## uhpharm01

Kim is no longer on dancing with the stars.


----------



## arnott

Yay most memorable year next week!

Not looking forward to the switch-up the week after!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> not looking forward to the switch-up the week after!



&#128584;


----------



## uhpharm01

KIM ZOLCIAK
BLINDSIDED!!
'DWTS' PULLS THE PLUG

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/09/28/kim-zolciak-dancing-with-the-stars-kicked-off-mini-stroke

415 Kim Zolciak got booted off 'Dancing with the Stars' tonight, but she was totally caught off guard by producers' decision to cut her.

Sources closely involved tell us Kim was not given a heads up that she would be cut -- and was only told she needed to Skype in during the show to provide an update on her health.

As we reported ... Kim is still in Atlanta recovering from the mini-stroke (TIA) she suffered last week. We're told she really wanted to dance, and even practiced with her partner Tony Dovolani. Ultimately doctors wouldn't allow her to fly back to L.A.

But rules are rules ... and 'DWTS' says theirs say a competitor must withdraw if he/she has to skip a performance. Kim was hit with that bombshell while Skyping.

There's already a social media push to bring Kim and Tony back next week. We're told Kim is upset producers didn't use a video of her practice session to score her this week ... which they've did in the past for Melissa Rycoft in Season 15.

Stay tuned ...


----------



## DC-Cutie

they better not let the social media push bring her back...  she doesn't deserve it


----------



## uhpharm01

DC-Cutie said:


> they better not let the social media push bring her back...  she doesn't deserve it



No she doesn't.  I think it's over because of the the lawyers statement that was read last night


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I said when she was announced that she was just lazy.  She will do anything to get out of actually putting in the work.


 
Agree!

She knew when she signed her contract that if you get sick, you have to leave. She was not remotely upset, when they told her she has to leave. I have seen Kim, get more upset over a wig. No way she had a stroke and doctors told her she could get on a plane a few days after. My mom was in the hospital for 4 days from her mini stroke, then on bed rest for a week.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Agree!
> 
> She knew when she signed her contract that if you get sick, you have to leave. She was not remotely upset, when they told her she has to leave. I have seen Kim, get more upset over a wig. No way she had a stroke and doctors told her she could get on a plane a few days after. My mom was in the hospital for 4 days from her mini stroke, then on bed rest for a week.



maybe she went to the same doctor that told her she is '90% sure it's cancer...'  What doctor would say that????  

Kim is just a liar


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> maybe she went to the same doctor that told her she is '90% sure it's cancer...'  What doctor would say that????
> 
> Kim is just a liar


 
I seriously think every Kim on reality tv is a liar - A horrible one at that. Kim Richards, Kim Zolciak & Kim Kardashian ALL horrible liars.

Notice how Tom the host, just rushed her off the Skype and had the "moving on" attitude . I am sure, Tom knows someone who has had a stroke and knows, Kim is full of crap.

Kim is stupid to have let that money go. The longer you are on the show the more money you get. Kroy is not a A list football player and I am sure she spends more than they make.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need to watch the video, for sh*ts and giggles


----------



## arnott

Just curious, does Kim always wear a wig, even when she's rehearsing?


----------



## arnott

They interviewed the whole cast about Kim:

http://ca.eonline.com/videos/241049/dwts-cast-sounds-off-on-kim-zolciak-s-shocking-exit


----------



## purseprincess32

I haven't watched the show but they are lucky to have a talented dancer like Allison Holker on the show. She is the most versatile professional dancer on the show who can dance all styles not just ballroom but contemporary, jazz, hiphop and not look bad.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> I seriously think every Kim on reality tv is a liar - A horrible one at that. Kim Richards, Kim Zolciak & Kim Kardashian ALL horrible liars.
> 
> Notice how Tom the host, just rushed her off the Skype and had the "moving on" attitude . I am sure, Tom knows someone who has had a stroke and knows, Kim is full of crap.
> 
> Kim is stupid to have let that money go. The longer you are on the show the more money you get. Kroy is not a A list football player and I am sure she spends more than they make.


 

Loved this. But glad I'm not named Kim!!
We'll have to see if Kim Fields turns out the same way.


----------



## arnott

Are any of you voting?


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> I seriously think every Kim on reality tv is a liar - A horrible one at that. Kim Richards, Kim Zolciak & Kim Kardashian ALL horrible liars.
> 
> Notice how Tom the host, just rushed her off the Skype and had the "moving on" attitude . I am sure, Tom knows someone who has had a stroke and knows, Kim is full of crap.
> 
> Kim is stupid to have let that money go. The longer you are on the show the more money you get. Kroy is not a A list football player and I am sure she spends more than they make.



I thought they got a base salary, whether they are voted off first week or fifth week?

Remember Master P?  He kept trying to get voted off, by refusing to work or wear the right shoes. He already had his money and didn't want to stay.  They kept him on for a few weeks anyway, to spite him.


----------



## arnott

Hey guys, if you remember I met Derek and Julianne on tour 2 months ago and was trying to decide which picture to frame.  I decided what the heck, I'll just frame all 3!  Which one do you think is the best?


----------



## SouthTampa

arnott said:


> Hey guys, if you remember I met Derek and Julianne on tour 2 months ago and was trying to decide which picture to frame.  I decided what the heck, I'll just frame all 3!  Which one do you think is the best?
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/12065523_10153089274071937_6700496961676383578_n.jpg?oh=eb557cf36e5a8e24cf26469a6b0764e2&oe=569D3C4C


The one with your father is just adorable!!!


----------



## arnott

SouthTampa said:


> The one with your father is just adorable!!!



Thanks!


----------



## 19flowers

SouthTampa said:


> The one with your father is just adorable!!!



that's my favorite, too -- so cute!!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Hey guys, if you remember I met Derek and Julianne on tour 2 months ago and was trying to decide which picture to frame.  I decided what the heck, I'll just frame all 3!  Which one do you think is the best?
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/12065523_10153089274071937_6700496961676383578_n.jpg?oh=eb557cf36e5a8e24cf26469a6b0764e2&oe=569D3C4C



I think you should display all three!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Are any of you voting?



Not yet, and I feel kinda bad. I'm not in love with anyone yet, but I could start voting anyway.


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Hey guys, if you remember I met Derek and Julianne on tour 2 months ago and was trying to decide which picture to frame.  I decided what the heck, I'll just frame all 3!  Which one do you think is the best?
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/12065523_10153089274071937_6700496961676383578_n.jpg?oh=eb557cf36e5a8e24cf26469a6b0764e2&oe=569D3C4C



I love all three, especially the one with your dad. However, the middle is my fav because you all look like family. I think it would look nice with the white matting.


----------



## Freckles1

arnott said:


> Hey guys, if you remember I met Derek and Julianne on tour 2 months ago and was trying to decide which picture to frame.  I decided what the heck, I'll just frame all 3!  Which one do you think is the best?
> 
> 
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/12065523_10153089274071937_6700496961676383578_n.jpg?oh=eb557cf36e5a8e24cf26469a6b0764e2&oe=569D3C4C




Darling darling darling!!!


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> I love all three, especially the one with your dad. However, the middle is my fav because you all look like family. I think it would look nice with the white matting.



Thanks!

LOL @ us looking like family!

So you don't like the silver frame?

I PMed you a while back.


----------



## arnott

19flowers said:


> that's my favorite, too -- so cute!!



Thanks!


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> I think you should display all three!



The one with my Dad belongs to my Dad, the ones with just me are mine.  



Freckles1 said:


> Darling darling darling!!!



Thanks!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Thanks!
> 
> LOL @ us looking like family!
> 
> So you don't like the silver frame?
> 
> I PMed you a while back.



You did?! I'm sorry! I haven't been in here in a while. I'll check. 

I do like the silver frame! I love matting so it's just a personal preference 
You all do look like you've known each other for a while, lol!


----------



## tamshac77

Congrats Witney!

https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/news/witney-carson-engaged-221502702.html


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Congrats Witney!
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/news/witney-carson-engaged-221502702.html



Saw that posted on the DWTS Facebook page.  Wonder if Val and Derek will be the strippers at her bachelorette party like they were for Lindsay's!  lol


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Saw that posted on the DWTS Facebook page.  Wonder if Val and Derek will be the strippers at her bachelorette party like they were for Lindsay's!  lol



Really?! Awkward! I guess it's no different than them dancing half dressed together.


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Really?! Awkward! I guess it's no different than them dancing half dressed together.



Here's the picture from Lindsay's bachelorette party:

https://instagram.com/p/2e-BTwtoiC/?taken-by=derekhough


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Here's the picture from Lindsay's bachelorette party:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/2e-BTwtoiC/?taken-by=derekhough



Thanks! I'm sure it was entertaining. 

Emma is so pretty. I love her energy.


----------



## arnott

Most memorable year night!

Get the tissues ready, I expect to see some tears from Derek and Bindi!


----------



## arnott

What the hell?!  I'm looking at the TV and instead of DWTS there is Football?!?!?!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> What the hell?!  I'm looking at the TV and instead of DWTS there is Football?!?!?!




I would normally be switching between DWTS and football but I've already lost this week in my fantasy league so I'm a little bit bitter and not watching lol


----------



## Freckles1

I am ready to shoot Alfonso and Erin. Lordy go away!!
Every me is looking really good!! Poor Nick. I felt bad for him. And Alek is going to need therapy!!! Brother!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Is Paula still there?


----------



## uhpharm01

Glitterandstuds said:


> Is Paula still there?



Yes


----------



## arnott

Loved seeing Jeff Timmons there!  I used to have a huge crush on him back when he was in 98 Degrees!


----------



## arnott

Was Carrie Ann topless when she was sliding down that pole?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Was Carrie Ann topless when she was sliding down that pole?



What?!


----------



## Freckles1

arnott said:


> Was Carrie Ann topless when she was sliding down that pole?




It looks like she was. It was a Madonna tour...


----------



## roshe

I've watched DWTS for like 3 or 4 years straight but this year just isn't doing anything for me.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> What?!





Carrie Ann's most memorable year was 1993 when she was on tour with Madonna, and it showed a pic of her sliding down a pole topless with a leg in the air!

Carrie Ann was all like, "That's when I knew I made it!"


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Carrie Ann's most memorable year was 1993 when she was on tour with Madonna, and it showed a pic of her sliding down a pole topless with a leg in the air!
> 
> Carrie Ann was all like, "That's when I knew I made it!"



Hahah


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Hahah



Here's one from her Facebook!


----------



## arnott

Maks is going to be a guest judge on Monday!     Last I heard he was still waiting for an apology from Julianne for saying he "phoned it in".


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Maks is going to be a guest judge on Monday!     Last I heard he was still waiting for an apology from Julianne for saying he "phoned it in".



That's going to be good


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Here's one from her Facebook!
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/11137106_10153613889299887_2499462984968896962_n.jpg?oh=63bc77e2d20eeda0fff8c7f671ea326a&oe=569CE3AC


Thanks


----------



## Sassys

wonder if Shanice Wilson will be on the next season. I spotted her and her husband Flex Alexander in the audience twice.


----------



## arnott

People just posted the switch up pairings:

Bindi Irwin partnered with Val Chmerkovskiy

Tamar Braxton partnered with Louis van Amstel

Paula Deen partnered with Mark Ballas

Alexa PenaVega partnered with Derek Hough

Carlos PenaVega partnered with Lindsay Arnold

Alek Skarlatos partnered with Emma Slater

Hayes Grier partnered with Allison Holker

Andy Grammer partnered with Sharna Burgess

Nick Carter partnered with Witney Carson


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> People just posted the switch up pairings:
> 
> Bindi Irwin partnered with Val Chmerkovskiy
> 
> Tamar Braxton partnered with Louis van Amstel
> 
> Paula Deen partnered with Mark Ballas
> 
> Alexa PenaVega partnered with Derek Hough
> 
> Carlos PenaVega partnered with Lindsay Arnold
> 
> Alek Skarlatos partnered with Emma Slater
> 
> Hayes Grier partnered with Allison Holker
> 
> Andy Grammer partnered with Sharna Burgess
> 
> Nick Carter partnered with Witney Carson



Thanks for posting the pairings. Paula and Mark is an interesting one lol


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> Thanks for posting the pairings. Paula and Mark is an interesting one lol



I was actually hoping Derek would get Paula!    I can just imagine her going, "Put your head on Mommy's bosom", and Derek being like, "Mmmph!"


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I was actually hoping Derek would get Paula!    I can just imagine her going, "Put your head on Mommy's bosom", and Derek being like, "Mmmph!"



Haha!!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> I was actually hoping Derek would get Paula!    I can just imagine her going, "Put your head on Mommy's bosom", and Derek being like, "Mmmph!"



lol that would be hilarious


----------



## Freckles1

arnott said:


> I was actually hoping Derek would get Paula!    I can just imagine her going, "Put your head on Mommy's bosom", and Derek being like, "Mmmph!"




I die. Bet he's a dirty bird... Maybe not that creepy though....


----------



## arnott

Freckles1 said:


> I die. *Bet he's a dirty bird*... Maybe not that creepy though....



What makes you think that?


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> People just posted the switch up pairings:
> 
> Bindi Irwin partnered with Val Chmerkovskiy
> 
> Tamar Braxton partnered with Louis van Amstel
> 
> Paula Deen partnered with Mark Ballas
> 
> Alexa PenaVega partnered with Derek Hough
> 
> Carlos PenaVega partnered with Lindsay Arnold
> 
> Alek Skarlatos partnered with Emma Slater
> 
> Hayes Grier partnered with Allison Holker
> 
> Andy Grammer partnered with Sharna Burgess
> 
> Nick Carter partnered with Witney Carson





arnott said:


> I was actually hoping Derek would get Paula!    I can just imagine her going, "Put your head on Mommy's bosom", and Derek being like, "Mmmph!"



 Thanks!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> People just posted the switch up pairings:
> 
> Bindi Irwin partnered with Val Chmerkovskiy
> 
> Tamar Braxton partnered with Louis van Amstel
> 
> Paula Deen partnered with Mark Ballas
> 
> Alexa PenaVega partnered with Derek Hough
> 
> Carlos PenaVega partnered with Lindsay Arnold
> 
> Alek Skarlatos partnered with Emma Slater
> 
> Hayes Grier partnered with Allison Holker
> 
> Andy Grammer partnered with Sharna Burgess
> 
> Nick Carter partnered with Witney Carson



I like Tamar with Louis van Amstel


----------



## nova_girl

uhpharm01 said:


> I like Tamar with Louis van Amstel



I do too, I'm excited to see their routine.


----------



## uhpharm01

nova_girl said:


> I do too, I'm excited to see their routine.



This routine should be good


----------



## arnott

I totally didn't recognize Alexa as Kiley on Nashville.


----------



## arnott

I read that Alek was crossing his fingers that he would get Emma because he's looking for a girlfriend and wanted a single partner!


----------



## arnott

Poor Alek.  First the Oregon shooting and now this:

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/hero-in-french-train-attack-reportedly-stabbed-151843613.html


----------



## RowanOak

arnott said:


> Hey guys, if you remember I met Derek and Julianne on tour 2 months ago and was trying to decide which picture to frame.  I decided what the heck, I'll just frame all 3!  Which one do you think is the best?
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/12065523_10153089274071937_6700496961676383578_n.jpg?oh=eb557cf36e5a8e24cf26469a6b0764e2&oe=569D3C4C


Oh my gosh!  I *finally* saw the pictures, Arnett.  The links were taking me to a place that had the "f" of Facebook at the top, and saying it was a bad link (or something like that).  All 3 are great!   My favorite is the one with your dad, too, and with 'Move' going down the center.  Lucky girl!


----------



## Freckles1

arnott said:


> Poor Alek.  First the Oregon shooting and now this:
> 
> 
> 
> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/hero-in-french-train-attack-reportedly-stabbed-151843613.html




Wtf? This is awful!!


----------



## arnott

Freckles1 said:


> Wtf? This is awful!!



_a man had been stabbed several times in the torso and was not at first expected to survive. Police reportedly told KCRA that they were prepared to investigate the incident as a homicide before learning that the victim was expected to recover._

Alek posted this on twitter:
Spencer is one tough guy. And only he could have done something like that and lived, yet again


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> Oh my gosh!  I *finally* saw the pictures, Arnett.  The links were taking me to a place that had the "f" of Facebook at the top, and saying it was a bad link (or something like that).  All 3 are great!   My favorite is the one with your dad, too, and with 'Move' going down the center.  Lucky girl!



I thought I had posted the pictures, not just posted links.

Thanks!  Which of the 2 with just me do you think is better?

Has anyone else here met any of the pros?


----------



## RowanOak

Arnott...You did post the pictures, but I had to go back to page 96 to find them.  This has been quite a week, so I hadn't been on here since .... last week, I guess?  

Of the two alone, I'd think the middle one is better, though it's close.  

I haven't met any of the pros.  Did you know in advance that they were going to grab you two, or was it a surprise?


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> Arnott...You did post the pictures, but I had to go back to page 96 to find them.  This has been quite a week, so I hadn't been on here since .... last week, I guess?
> 
> Of the two alone, I'd think the middle one is better, though it's close.
> 
> I haven't met any of the pros.  Did you know in advance that they were going to grab you two, or was it a surprise?



Thanks!  Do you like the silver frame better too, or just the picture inside?

All the VIPs get a picture with them!


----------



## RowanOak

I like the silver frame, but I think it would look better with a mat and frame like the others.  This is just my opinion.  Framing is such a personal choice, so I'd go with what you like better.


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> I like the silver frame, but I think it would look better with a mat and frame like the others.  This is just my opinion.  Framing is such a personal choice, so I'd go with what you like better.



Thanks.    My Dad was all like, "You should show that picture to people when you're old and Derek is old!"  LOL!


----------



## arnott

Switch-up night tonight!   With Maks as guest judge!  Who do you think is going home?  I'm thinking Paula.


----------



## arnott

Mark the perverted milkman!


----------



## nova_girl

I'm traveling this week and accidentally fell asleep during the show . I'll try to catch it on demand sometime this week.


----------



## arnott

Tom's Dad passed today and he still did the show!    :cry:


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Tom's Dad passed today and he still did the show!    :cry:



Oh no


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Mark the perverted milkman!



That may be true but at least he gave Tamar a 8. And the other judge should have given her some better scores than she got tonight.


----------



## Tiny_T

I thought Nick did well with the switch up.
I think Paula will/should go.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> That may be true but at least he gave Tamar a 8. And the other judge should have given her some better scores than she got tonight.



I was talking about Mark, not Maks!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I was talking about Mark, not Maks!



Oh okay


----------



## arnott

Here are the dances everyone will be doing on Monday:

Alek Skarlatos & Lindsay Arnold: "Jailhouse Rock" from Jailhouse Rock

Alexa PenaVega & Mark Ballas: "I'm A Slave 4 U" by Britney Spears

Andy Grammer & Allison Holker: "Good Morning" from Singing In The Rain

Bindi Irwin & Derek Hough: "(I've Had) The Time of My Life" from Dirty Dancing

Carlos PenaVega & Witney Carson: "Pony" from Magic Mike 

Hayes Grier & Emma Slater: "You're The One That I Want" from Grease

Nick Carter & Sharna Burgess: "You Should Be Dancing" from Saturday Night Fever

Paula Deen & Louis van Amstel: "Vogue" by Madonna

Tamar Braxton & Valentin Chmerkovskiy: "Rhythm Nation" by Janet Jackson

Also, Leah Remini will be filling in for Erin on Monday.

http://ca.eonline.com/news/707313/w...rin-andrews-as-dancing-with-the-stars-co-host


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Here are the dances everyone will be doing on Monday:
> 
> Alek Skarlatos & Lindsay Arnold: "Jailhouse Rock" from Jailhouse Rock
> 
> Alexa PenaVega & Mark Ballas: "I'm A Slave 4 U" by Britney Spears
> 
> Andy Grammer & Allison Holker: "Good Morning" from Singing In The Rain
> 
> Bindi Irwin & Derek Hough: "(I've Had) The Time of My Life" from Dirty Dancing
> 
> Carlos PenaVega & Witney Carson: "Pony" from Magic Mike
> 
> Hayes Grier & Emma Slater: "You're The One That I Want" from Grease
> 
> Nick Carter & Sharna Burgess: "You Should Be Dancing" from Saturday Night Fever
> 
> Paula Deen & Louis van Amstel: "Vogue" by Madonna
> 
> Tamar Braxton & Valentin Chmerkovskiy: "Rhythm Nation" by Janet Jackson
> 
> Also, Leah Remini will be filling in for Erin on Monday.
> 
> http://ca.eonline.com/news/707313/w...rin-andrews-as-dancing-with-the-stars-co-host



Thanks for posting, I'm looking forward to those dances! I'm not looking forward to Leah Remini though.


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> Thanks for posting, I'm looking forward to those dances!* I'm not looking forward to Leah Remini though.*



I agree, she's annoying.


----------



## arnott

Famous Dance night!


----------



## arnott

Derek got even with Leah Remini for beating him with the mic last time!  

https://instagram.com/p/8_n2kKtQTI/?taken-by=leahremini


----------



## arnott

That was the best show of the season imo!  I liked Andy's, Bindi's, and Nick's dances the best!


----------



## Ladybug09

I don't even watch this show, but Now I feel like I need to go back and watch all of Tamar's dances.


----------



## Brandless

I wasn't too interested in this season's celebrities but when I saw tidbits of Bindi's practices, I couldn't help but be drawn in by her personality. She is so bubbly and so positive it just looks like she and Derek have so much fun! I can't help but root for her.


----------



## RowanOak

I *loved* last night's show; so much that I watched it again as soon as it was over.  I'm taken with Bindi!


----------



## arnott

Bindi and Nick are the captains for the team dances.  Here are the teams, which team are you rooting for?

https://instagram.com/p/9E6ZMej0Y0/?taken-by=dancingabc

I love that Bindi got the Ghostbusters theme song!  lol


----------



## arnott

Is it me or was Olivia's daughter's face scary looking.  Nick Carter posted this pic on Facebook.  Her daughter is on the left.  She's only 29.  Olivia is 67 and looks better than her.







EDIT:  Even scarier pics here:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...flaunts-ample-cleavage-plumped-pout-DWTS.html


----------



## Ladybug09

They were on one of those a Hollywood access shows and DANG that daughter looks OLDDDDD. No way she's 29!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Is it me or was Olivia's daughter's face scary looking.  Nick Carter posted this pic on Facebook.  Her daughter is on the left.  She's only 29.  Olivia is 67 and looks better than her.
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/12096112_10153378128049215_3981082802617893480_n.jpg?oh=8ee82910b279b667744dd2ca5fdcf170&oe=568B9FD8
> 
> EDIT:  Even scarier pics here:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...flaunts-ample-cleavage-plumped-pout-DWTS.html



Yes


----------



## arnott

Halloween Night!        Can't wait!


----------



## arnott

Happy with who went home!


----------



## xanderbsb

According to Sharna's Hollywood Life blog, next week's theme is "Icons."

Nick and Sharna have contemporary.

Source: http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/10/27/dwts-sharna-burgess-halloween-week-nick-carter-blog-dancing-with-the-stars/


----------



## arnott

xanderbsb said:


> According to Sharna's Hollywood Life blog, next week's theme is "Icons."
> 
> *Nick and Sharna have contemporary.*
> 
> Source: http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/10/27/dwts-sharna-burgess-halloween-week-nick-carter-blog-dancing-with-the-stars/



I expect a lot of crazy lifts from them.


----------



## arnott

Alek's immature attitude towards the judges was a turnoff.   Reminds me of when Hope Solo went "F*ck 'em" towards the judges.  Nick was the opposite and didn't complain about Carrie Ann's 9 even though he deserved a 10 last week.  He said that he likes that she's hard on him and wants to earn it.


----------



## arnott

xanderbsb said:


> According to Sharna's Hollywood Life blog, next week's theme is "Icons."
> 
> Nick and Sharna have contemporary.
> 
> Source: http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/10/27/dwts-sharna-burgess-halloween-week-nick-carter-blog-dancing-with-the-stars/



I like your avatar, where did you meet Nick?


----------



## arnott

Noah broke up with his fiancé.  I didn't know he had been married twice before.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2015/10/26/noah-galloway-fiancee-end-engagement/


----------



## xanderbsb

arnott said:


> I like your avatar, where did you meet Nick?



Aw, thank you so much!

The pic is from December 2010 in Miami, FL. He and Bsb did an acoustic show the night before their 2010 cruise which I also attended.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Is Paula still there? I stopped watching, I fully expect Bindy to win


----------



## arnott

Glitterandstuds said:


> Is Paula still there? I stopped watching, I fully expect Bindy to win



Paula got eliminated 2 weeks ago.


----------



## arnott

Happy with who went home.

I didn't understand the dance off.  Bindi and Derek got more fan votes but the judges chose Witney and Carlos so they got the 2 points.  But it was the same case for Alexa and Mark who won the fan votes but lost with the judges, but they got the 2 points.


----------



## Brandless

arnott said:


> Happy with who went home.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't understand the dance off.  Bindi and Derek got more fan votes but the judges chose Witney and Carlos so they got the 2 points.  But it was the same case for Alexa and Mark who won the fan votes but lost with the judges, but they got the 2 points.




Yes, I noticed that too! The only thing I could think of was that Carlos/Whitney got unanimous votes from the judges whereas Alexa and Mark were split.


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Noah broke up with his fiancé.  I didn't know he had been married twice before.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2015/10/26/noah-galloway-fiancee-end-engagement/



I'm not surprised. Something was off. Maybe it was all for TV. He sure is fine.


----------



## arnott

Duet dances tonight!  Mark & Alexa and Derek & Bindi are doing a Chicago routine together!  Can't wait!


----------



## Brandless

I wasn't even a fan of Alexa yet I shed a tear or two when she was eliminated because of Carlos' reaction. It was quite touching. 

Did anyone see the Backstreet boys in the audience? I hope they perform during one of the shows!


----------



## Freckles1

Carlos needs to pull it together. Lord. I almost wonder if Alexa is such a huge part of his sobriety that he's scared she won't be around. Just a little over the top for me....


----------



## arnott

Brandless said:


> I wasn't even a fan of Alexa yet I shed a tear or two when she was eliminated because of Carlos' reaction. It was quite touching.
> 
> Did anyone see the Backstreet boys in the audience?* I hope they perform during one of the shows!*



I can imagine Nick including them in his freestyle if he makes it to the Finals!  Just like Shawn Johnson had the women's olympic team in her freestyle.


----------



## uhpharm01

I'm not understanding why Tamar came back to the show.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm not understanding why Tamar came back to the show.



She would have gotten eliminated if she didn't.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> She would have gotten eliminated if she didn't.



Okay.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Just read Tamar has blood clots in her lungs, I hope she gets better.


----------



## Brandless

arnott said:


> I can imagine Nick including them in his freestyle if he makes it to the Finals!  Just like Shawn Johnson had the women's olympic team in her freestyle.




I hope Nick makes it to finale then!


----------



## uhpharm01

Glitterandstuds said:


> Just read Tamar has blood clots in her lungs, I hope she gets better.



I just heard that this morning


----------



## Freckles1

uhpharm01 said:


> I just heard that this morning




Um that is very very serious business. She needs to be in a hospital and not moving around.... We're taking death is very possible...


----------



## uhpharm01

Freckles1 said:


> Um that is very very serious business. She needs to be in a hospital and not moving around.... We're taking death is very possible...



You're right. I'm glad that they finally found out what was going on with her.


----------



## arnott

Tamar has officially withdrawn from the competition.


----------



## arnott

Ugh, last week it was duet week and this week is trio week.  I wish they would make it just about the couple.  Having the troupe in the individual dances is annoying too.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Tamar has officially withdrawn from the competition.



I heard about that. I hope she get well soon


----------



## Freckles1

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard about that. I hope she get well soon




That's to bad   I think she could've won. But I'm glad she is taking care. No need to die for dancing with the stars!! Lordy!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Freckles1 said:


> That's to bad   I think she could've won. But I'm glad she is taking care. No need to die for dancing with the stars!! Lordy!!!



Yes that true that she could have won. But it's good that the doctor caught. That's very good.


----------



## arnott

Derek says that the remaining couples will have an extra challenge because of Tamar's withdrawal.  They have to fill up the extra time where she would have been dancing.


----------



## arnott

According to People, they will be having another dance-off to fill in the time that Tamar was supposed to be dancing.

http://www.people.com/article/danci...braxton-exit?xid=socialflow_twitter_peoplemag


----------



## arnott

Found this on the estimated net worth of the pro dancers:

http://www.fame10.com/entertainment...us_widget=5398766&utm_content=single_articles


----------



## arnott

Since Derek and Bindi got all perfect scores last week, I'm assuming Nick was the one with the lowest combined scores and votes.  I'm surprised since I thought Nick had a big fan base and I had never heard of Carlos or Alek before the show.

From before the season started I thought Nick would win and Bindi would come second.  Based on tonight I think Bindi could win it!  Loved her trio dance.


----------



## arnott

Am I the only one who still watches this?  :tumbleweed:


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Am I the only one who still watches this?  :tumbleweed:



I'm still watching! My loyalties have been divided this season due to fantasy football but I watch when I can. It's been a little less interesting this season though because I think it's pretty clear that Bindi will win.


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Am I the only one who still watches this?  :tumbleweed:



Bored this season. Haven't even voted once.


----------



## Jesssh

I watch it on demand. I felt bad for Bindi and Nick being teased about elimination, but hopefully they knew no one would be eliminated ahead of the announcement.

I liked Carlos the last show. Love Bindi, but the dances IMO were "just ok" choreography-wise on the last show. In the Carlos charleston trio, he really kept my attention which is unusual since the women had the fancier costumes. They did a good job of featuring him and he played up to the audience well.


----------



## arnott

Derek and Bindi's freestyle is to Footprints in the Sand:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCsZNalcaXM

I'm going to need kleenex for this!


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Found this on the estimated net worth of the pro dancers:
> 
> http://www.fame10.com/entertainment...us_widget=5398766&utm_content=single_articles



Thanks! I've always been curious about this.


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Thanks! I've always been curious about this.



You're welcome.  Any surprises?


----------



## arnott

Finals start in 10 minutes!   Who's watching?


----------



## Brandless

I watched the finals. Bindi's and Derek's freestyle was so touching. It made me cry!


----------



## arnott

Bindi and Derek blew everyone away with both dances!


----------



## RowanOak

arnott said:


> Bindi and Derek blew everyone away with both dances!



They really did.  I'll be amazed if they don't win.  She has been like a light bulb on every show.  I was not in a good frame of mind before watching tonight, and she got me out of that place in a second.  I've watched both of their dances over and over, more times than I'll admit. Besides Meryl and Maks, they are my favorites ever (and they're different, both couples are just so engaging). 

There was an e-mail 'test' for who you would guess would win, and Bindi ran away with it at 67 percent.  Can't wait for the finale!!


----------



## Freckles1

Good grief you're all going to hate me. I'm getting tired of Bindi.... I think maybe this season has gone on a little too long for me. 
I told DH last night that if Nick gets the boot he might fall off the cliff. I worry about him a little bit....
I do hope  Bindi wins. I haven't been drinking. Maybe I need a martini to liven up!! Haha


----------



## nova_girl

Freckles1 said:


> Good grief you're all going to hate me. I'm getting tired of Bindi.... I think maybe this season has gone on a little too long for me.
> I told DH last night that if Nick gets the boot he might fall off the cliff. I worry about him a little bit....
> I do hope  Bindi wins. I haven't been drinking. Maybe I need a martini to liven up!! Haha



Lol I feel pretty much the same way. I wanted Bindi and Tamar to be the final two and now that Tamar is out I'm definitely Team Bindi. I was a fan of hers before but she has so much energy and always seems so excited (those are not bad things btw) and she just exhausts me lol.


----------



## Brandless

I wasn't invested in this season as much as last one when I actively voted for my favorite. I wasn't too interested but when I caught one of Bindi's performances I was totally enamored with her. There is something about her that brings joy, can't explain it. And I'm glad she was paired with Derek. Derek is just so talented and creative.


----------



## Freckles1

Bindi is definitely a "the glass is half full" kind of girl. And I admire that!! A lot!!


----------



## arnott

YESSSSSS!!!!


----------



## yellowbernie

Great show, and I'm glad Bindi and Derek won...she deserved it.


----------



## arnott

Mirrorball #6 for my boy Derek!  

Bindi deserved it!


----------



## arnott

So the big tour cast announcement was that Hayes and Alek would be joining.  No offence but I would not pay money to see either of them dance!


----------



## Brandless

arnott said:


> So the big tour cast announcement was that Hayes and Alek would be joining.  No offence but I would not pay money to see either of them dance!




Haha! Me too!


----------



## TC1

Question...I don't really watch all that faithfully..but it seems like Derek is always paired up with the youngest or the most athletic...and he wins the most. Rigged or what?.


----------



## yellowbernie

Yes he does, I've wondered that myself.


----------



## arnott

Brandless said:


> Haha! Me too!



They should have gotten Carlos and Alexa to join instead.  At least they can dance!


----------



## Jesssh

TC1 said:


> Question...I don't really watch all that faithfully..but it seems like Derek is always paired up with the youngest or the most athletic...and he wins the most. Rigged or what?.



Well, Derek is a draw, and Maks was a draw, and they want to keep the viewers tuning in, so it makes sense that the producers would either appease the pro stars and/or give them the best chance to be featured in as many shows as possible.


----------



## solange

TC1 said:


> Question...I don't really watch all that faithfully..but it seems like Derek is always paired up with the youngest or the most athletic...and he wins the most. Rigged or what?.



Actually, it seemed like in response to Mark's complaints about rigging, this season he had his pick of contestants (Pena-Vega is a young athletic performer) and Derek was handed an absolute novice, no training and with youthful pudge, in Bindi.  While previous seasons have looked potentially fixed, this season Derek just showed up as a really good teacher with a student willing to do whatever he said.


----------



## TC1

^^ I'm sure her storyline about her father didn't hurt them for votes either. Everyone knew who she was going in...ability or not.


----------



## arnott

solange said:


> Actually, it seemed like in response to Mark's complaints about rigging, this season he had his pick of contestants (Pena-Vega is a young athletic performer) and *Derek was handed an absolute novice, no training and with youthful pudge, in Bindi.*  While previous seasons have looked potentially fixed, this season* Derek just showed up as a really good teacher with a student willing to do whatever he said.*



Yes, Derek said that she was really struggling when they first met, and she couldn't even stand up in heels.


----------



## chowlover2

I think Derek is just a really good teacher. Julianne too! Like when Julianne came into class and was showing the jive move and likened it to dipping your foot in hot lava and pulling it out quickly. Both are able to bring dance to an anyone can do it level. 

Remember Amy Purdy? The girl with the artificial limbs? She came in second with Derek and I'm sure no one else would have gone so far. Even Derek said he had to readjust his teaching because her artificial limbs didn't bend like real limbs. And I doubt if anyone thought Amber Riley was going to be the winner when the season started.


----------



## tamshac77

chowlover2 said:


> *I think Derek is just a really good teacher*. Julianne too! Like when Julianne came into class and was showing the jive move and likened it to dipping your foot in hot lava and pulling it out quickly. Both are able to bring dance to an anyone can do it level.
> 
> Remember Amy Purdy? The girl with the artificial limbs? She came in second with Derek and I'm sure no one else would have gone so far. Even Derek said he had to readjust his teaching because her artificial limbs didn't bend like real limbs. And I doubt if anyone thought Amber Riley was going to be the winner when the season started.



I agree. He seems to be very patient with his partners. I think that really helps them to relax and feel confident.


----------



## arnott

How I'm feeling right now.  Monday is looking bleak!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> How I'm feeling right now.  Monday is looking bleak!
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/11193269_10153624576374887_2029148818977933070_n.jpg?oh=faeb994ac5e5062600c3df78dbe7d9fd&oe=56EE2275



lol love that meme!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> How I'm feeling right now.  Monday is looking bleak!
> 
> 
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/11193269_10153624576374887_2029148818977933070_n.jpg?oh=faeb994ac5e5062600c3df78dbe7d9fd&oe=56EE2275




How true!


----------



## arnott

A look back at Bindi's best moments:

http://m.nydailynews.com/entertainment/bindi-irwin-derek-hough-best-moments-dwts-gallery-1.2446914


----------



## arnott

Monday and no DWTS.  Sigh.   

Bindi is donating all her earnings from the show $230,000 to Wildlife Conservation:

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...4d97106871abe43d8a6e5c4f85f74?from=public_rss

That makes me like her even more!


----------



## nova_girl

I added my mom and I to the wait list for season 22 tickets today. I really hope the show is taping and that we'll get tickets when we're in L.A in March!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Monday and no DWTS.  Sigh.
> 
> Bindi is donating all her earnings from the show $230,000 to Wildlife Conservation:
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...4d97106871abe43d8a6e5c4f85f74?from=public_rss
> 
> That makes me like her even more!




Bindi is really special! So poised for a 17 yr old. I'm really glad she won! Not many girls her age would donate $$$ like that.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Bindi is really special! So poised for a 17 yr old. I'm really glad she won! Not many girls her age would donate $$$ like that.



Yup!  She seems really non-materialistic, wearing the same t-shirt all the time.  And according to Derek she only has one pair of shoes!  Derek is going to visit her in Australia soon.  Can't wait for the video of him jumping on top of a Crocodile!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Bindi is really special! So poised for a 17 yr old. I'm really glad she won! Not many girls her age would donate $$$ like that.



I also think it's cool that she didn't announce that she would donate until after the show was over.   So that she didn't use it as a way to get votes.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I also think it's cool that she didn't announce that she would donate until after the show was over.   So that she didn't use it as a way to get votes.




Agreed!


----------



## arnott

Maks and Peta just got engaged.  From Maks' Facebook:


----------



## Freckles1

arnott said:


> Maks and Peta just got engaged.  From Maks' Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/12294800_1093641960647663_1222275167581992854_n.jpg?oh=8c2f440fc52a397bfe5c7e3f5b473dc3&oe=571DA37C




I like it!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Maks and Peta just got engaged.  From Maks' Facebook:
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/12294800_1093641960647663_1222275167581992854_n.jpg?oh=8c2f440fc52a397bfe5c7e3f5b473dc3&oe=571DA37C



This should be interesting


----------



## chowlover2

Maks was engaged to Karina a few years back.


----------



## nova_girl

I don't see it ending with a wedding, but Peta is one of my favorite female pros so I hope she's happy.


----------



## arnott

I wonder if Karina is coming to the wedding!


----------



## buzzytoes

I like Peta but have to give this one the side eye since Maks was already engaged to Katrina. I'm sure everyone dates everyone in that world, but I am always suspicious when someone has been engaged and then broke it off.


----------



## chowlover2

buzzytoes said:


> I like Peta but have to give this one the side eye since Maks was already engaged to Katrina. I'm sure everyone dates everyone in that world, but I am always suspicious when someone has been engaged and then broke it off.




Me too!


----------



## uhpharm01

buzzytoes said:


> I like Peta but have to give this one the side eye since Maks was already engaged to Katrina. I'm sure everyone dates everyone in that world, but I am always suspicious when someone has been engaged and then broke it off.



Yep


----------



## arnott

buzzytoes said:


> I like Peta but have to give this one the side eye since Maks was already engaged to Katrina. I'm sure everyone dates everyone in that world, but I am always suspicious when someone has been engaged and then broke it off.



Karina has broken off engagements multiple times.  I remember when she was on Say Yes To The Dress and about to marry some baseball player.


----------



## arnott

Derek is in Australia Zoo visiting Bindi right now.  From Derek's Facebook:

Cute!


----------



## buzzytoes

arnott said:


> Karina has broken off engagements multiple times.  I remember when she was on Say Yes To The Dress and about to marry some baseball player.



I would be giving her the side eye if it was her then! I mean I know there are legit reasons for breaking off an engagement, just seems like anymore it's common to be engaged multiple times before actually getting married and that seems weird to me!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Derek is in Australia Zoo visiting Bindi right now.  From Derek's Facebook:
> 
> Cute!
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/12347706_954633531280985_9114426642666380729_n.jpg?oh=58dede884bf63a4c327d5b11a1bc6c7b&oe=571CAB51
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/12301516_954633524614319_3425643104839229123_n.jpg?oh=4776a83b6d79bc71d016640fcd914001&oe=56E86A64
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/12360238_954634924614179_8143215615249001116_n.jpg?oh=6d55448936cab10dc40aff40d97a7ad7&oe=56D7AD9D
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/12341444_10153755632897432_8258992154441937543_n.jpg?oh=6c1456786d14218bb71d1ede8177616e&oe=56D94436




That's the experience of a lifetime! Bindi posted pics on Twitter.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> That's the experience of a lifetime! Bindi posted pics on Twitter.



In that first picture Derek looks like he's the one in the cage, poking his head out and waiting for visitors to come pet him!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> In that first picture Derek looks like he's the one in the cage, poking his head out and waiting for visitors to come pet him!




You're right, I didn't even notice that. Was mesmerized by the baby rhino,


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> You're right, I didn't even notice that. Was mesmerized by the baby rhino,



Mama Rhino looks like she's keeping an eye on that Derek.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Mama Rhino looks like she's keeping an eye on that Derek.




She does![emoji1]


----------



## arnott

Just realized that Derek is wearing the same shirt as the one he was wearing when I met him.  Still trying to figure out what brand that is!


----------



## Jesssh

arnott said:


> Derek is in Australia Zoo visiting Bindi right now.  From Derek's Facebook:
> 
> Cute!
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/12347706_954633531280985_9114426642666380729_n.jpg?oh=58dede884bf63a4c327d5b11a1bc6c7b&oe=571CAB51
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/12301516_954633524614319_3425643104839229123_n.jpg?oh=4776a83b6d79bc71d016640fcd914001&oe=56E86A64
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/12360238_954634924614179_8143215615249001116_n.jpg?oh=6d55448936cab10dc40aff40d97a7ad7&oe=56D7AD9D
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/12341444_10153755632897432_8258992154441937543_n.jpg?oh=6c1456786d14218bb71d1ede8177616e&oe=56D94436



Those animals look like pets! They have the same mellow expressions on their faces as my dogs do. 

Especially the tiger.


----------



## arnott

Derek just posted this of the Koala Bindi named after him.  Derek Hough the Koala!  Not Derek, Derek Hough!


----------



## ozmodiar

arnott said:


> Mama Rhino looks like she's keeping an eye on that Derek.




I'm amazed the mama would let anyone near her baby. I've see zoo mama rhinos charge at people standing outside their enclosure to warn them off.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Derek just posted this of the Koala Bindi named after him.  Derek Hough the Koala!  Not Derek, Derek Hough!
> 
> 
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfl1/v/t1.0-9/s720x720/12301470_955045447906460_7260721515250728349_n.jpg?oh=91a0496414b2aa4f01219e0411e4be70&oe=56EA41EA




That is too cute!


----------



## arnott

Here is video of Derek with all the animals:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n38m_yn1BpE


----------



## arnott

ozmodiar said:


> I'm amazed the mama would let anyone near her baby. I've see zoo mama rhinos charge at people standing outside their enclosure to warn them off.



That mama rhino looks ready to charge Derek's arm!


----------



## arnott

Here's Derek feeding a crocodile:











And another of Derek Hough the Koala:

https://www.instagram.com/p/_FVvAKNoin/?taken-by=derekhough


----------



## arnott

Derek is going to be the MC (and dancing) in the Disneyland 60th Anniversary Special:

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertainment/news/derek-hough-hosting-disneyland-special-photo-w161828

Airing on ABC  Sunday February 21st!


----------



## arnott

Derek and Witney are going to be on the Disneyland 60 Special Feb 21st:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjTRK4bT9Q4


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Derek and Witney are going to be on the Disneyland 60 Special Feb 21st:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjTRK4bT9Q4



Thanks for posting, I can't wait for the new season!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Thanks for posting, I can't wait for the new season!



You're welcome, new season premieres March 21st!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> You're welcome, new season premieres March 21st!




[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## arnott

I guess no one here went to the DWTS tour?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I guess no one here went to the DWTS tour?




No $$$ right now, maybe next round!

Didn't Julianne do a great job on Grease?


----------



## arnott

Julianne will NOT be back as a judge and Len will be back!

http://www.people.com/article/dancing-stars-judges-julianne-hough-out


----------



## arnott

A preview of Disneyland 60 with Derek:

https://amp.twimg.com/v/7e67a1dc-7401-4a00-8e20-2e9475ddfe7f


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> julianne will not be back as a judge and len will be back!
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/dancing-stars-judges-julianne-hough-out



+1


----------



## arnott

Cast Reveal March 8th on GMA!


----------



## Brandless

arnott said:


> Julianne will NOT be back as a judge and Len will be back!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/dancing-stars-judges-julianne-hough-out




That's good news! DH will be happy to know. DWTS is not the same without Len.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Thanks for posting, I can't wait for the new season!



Disneyland 60 is on tonight!  With Derek and Witney.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Disneyland 60 is on tonight!  With Derek and Witney.




[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## coutureinatl

Don't tell Kenya!* Kim Fields, the newest addition to the Real Housewives of Atlanta cast, will compete on Dancing With the Stars' 22nd season, multiple sources confirm to Us Weekly.*


Fields, 46, is known for starring on the sitcoms The Facts of Life and Living Single back in the 1980s and '90s. She joined the RHOA fray this season, where she has been clashing with Kenya Moore.


*Us Weekly exclusively revealed earlier this month that Fuller House's Jodie Sweetin will also compete on season 22*. The full list of contestants will be revealed live on Good Morning America on Tuesday, March 8.


----------



## arnott

coutureinatl said:


> *Us Weekly exclusively revealed earlier this month that Fuller House's Jodie Sweetin will also compete on season 22*. The full list of contestants will be revealed live on Good Morning America on Tuesday, March 8.



Cool!  I remember when Stephanie Tanner was dancing on Full House!


----------



## arnott

Derek is going to be starring in Singing in the Rain on Broadway!


----------



## coutureinatl

Kym and Robert are engaged http://www.people.com/article/kym-johnson-robert-herjavec-engaged


----------



## chowlover2

coutureinatl said:


> Kym and Robert are engaged http://www.people.com/article/kym-johnson-robert-herjavec-engaged




Kim hit the jackpot!


----------



## arnott

coutureinatl said:


> Kym and Robert are engaged http://www.people.com/article/kym-johnson-robert-herjavec-engaged



Wow!



chowlover2 said:


> Kim hit the jackpot!



She sure did!  That's exactly what she said in her first DWTS package with Robert!


----------



## uhpharm01

chowlover2 said:


> kim hit the jackpot!



+1


----------



## berta

Oh yeah!  I am happy for them.  Such great news.


----------



## coutureinatl

No Derek this season 
http://www.people.com/article/dancing-stars-derek-hough-sitting-out-season-22


----------



## arnott

coutureinatl said:


> No Derek this season
> http://www.people.com/article/dancing-stars-derek-hough-sitting-out-season-22



Yep, a completely Hough-free season:

http://www.eonline.com/news/745140/...tm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=rss_topstories

*Wait for the fist pumps*!


----------



## berta

So who is this Nyle Dimarco?  Whoa!


----------



## nova_girl

berta said:


> So who is this Nyle Dimarco?  Whoa!



I just looked him up- whoa is right! I hope he gets Peta as a partner.


----------



## berta

nova_girl said:


> I just looked him up- whoa is right! I hope he gets Peta as a partner.



She's still engaged to Maks?


----------



## coutureinatl

Sweetin is partnered with Keo Motsepe, she announced Wednesday on Good Morning America


----------



## nova_girl

berta said:


> She's still engaged to Maks?




As far as I know, yes. I want them to be partnered for purely selfish reasons- IMO she choreographs sexier routines and I'm looking forward to what she'd have him do lol


----------



## berta

I can see your point


----------



## chowlover2

Edyta is back!


----------



## coutureinatl

Announce contestant announced

Mischa Barton
http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...oing-dancing-with-the-stars-season-22-w166061


----------



## arnott

So I looked up this Nyle guy you guys were swooning over to see what the big deal is.   Too hairy for my taste, I wonder if he will get his chest waxed for the show!


----------



## arnott

coutureinatl said:


> Sweetin is partnered with Keo Motsepe, she announced Wednesday on Good Morning America



I didn't know they're allowed to say who they are partnered with yet.  Finally Keo gets a good partner!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I didn't know they're allowed to say who they are partnered with yet.  Finally Keo gets a good partner!




I hope he makes it at least halfway this season!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I hope he makes it at least halfway this season!



Me too, Stephanie has always been my favourite character on Full House.


----------



## arnott

Who remembers this?  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLaSH7o986M

I wonder if she can still do this!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Who remembers this?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLaSH7o986M
> 
> I wonder if she can still do this!




I do! Let's hope she is as good as Candace was, she placed 3rd I think.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I do! Let's hope she is as good as Candace was, she placed 3rd I think.



I think she'll be better than Candace.  Candace kept on forgetting her steps, and Mark had to talk her through each dance.  I remember when they were doing the GMA afterparty and they had their mikes on when they were dancing and Mark would keep going, "Right foot!  Left foot!"


----------



## nova_girl

berta said:


> I can see your point







chowlover2 said:


> Edyta is back!



YES! She's always been one of my favorite female pros.



arnott said:


> So I looked up this Nyle guy you guys were swooning over to see what the big deal is.   Too hairy for my taste, I wonder if he will get his chest waxed for the show!



I'm sure he will, it seems to be a requirement!



arnott said:


> I didn't know they're allowed to say who they are partnered with yet.  Finally Keo gets a good partner!



I really hope they do well. Poor Keo hasn't been very lucky with who he's been given as partners so far.


----------



## coutureinatl

Good Morning America meteorologist Ginger Zee has signed on for season 22 of Dancing With the Stars, a source confirms to Us Weekly. She will be paired with season 20 champ Val Chmerkovskiy.

I fear Val is not a happy camper with this and will not be making it too far this season


----------



## chowlover2

coutureinatl said:


> Good Morning America meteorologist Ginger Zee has signed on for season 22 of Dancing With the Stars, a source confirms to Us Weekly. She will be paired with season 20 champ Val Chmerkovskiy.
> 
> I fear Val is not a happy camper with this and will not be making it too far this season



She just had a baby, guess she wants to lose the weight!


----------



## berta

I like Ginger!  That would be something to look forward to.


----------



## arnott

coutureinatl said:


> Good Morning America meteorologist Ginger Zee has signed on for season 22 of Dancing With the Stars, a source confirms to Us Weekly. She will be paired with season 20 champ Val Chmerkovskiy.
> 
> I fear Val is not a happy camper with this and will not be making it too far this season



Why wouldn't Val be happy?  Ginger has danced with Derek before and she was good!  If Derek was doing this season, I would have wanted him with her!


----------



## coutureinatl

arnott said:


> Why wouldn't Val be happy?  Ginger has danced with Derek before and she was good!  If Derek was doing this season, I would have wanted him with her!



I did not know she has danced with Derek before. I figured she was on the show because ABC wanted to promote GMA.


----------



## arnott

coutureinatl said:


> I did not know she has danced with Derek before. I figured she was on the show because ABC wanted to promote GMA.



Here's her with Derek:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMY0LLNsNFU

I think she moves better in the new promo with Val.


----------



## coutureinatl

Is there going to be anyone left to announce on the 8th? Two more participants Von Miller (Denver Broncos) and Antonio Brown (Pittsburgh Steelers)


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Edyta is back!



She got paired with Geraldo Rivera!   He was so annoying on Celebrity Apprentice!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> She got paired with Geraldo Rivera!   He was so annoying on Celebrity Apprentice!




He was!


----------



## berta

Poor Edyta.  I don't watch the apprentice, but accidentally saw the one episode when he was walking around with his shirt off.   

He will probably insist on doing the Pasodoble in a cape and skivvies. eew


----------



## arnott

berta said:


> Poor Edyta.  I don't watch the apprentice, but *accidentally saw the one episode when he was walking around with his shirt off.  *
> 
> He will probably insist on doing the Pasodoble in a cape and skivvies. eew



In just his boxer briefs?  

Yeah, I was looking forward to seeing Edyta because she left the show before I became a fan, so I wanted to see how good she is.  Not sure how well she'll be able to show her talents with Geraldo.


----------



## berta

Omgracious! I found it


----------



## arnott

berta said:


> Omgracious! I found it



Aint nobody wanna see all that!


----------



## arnott

Tom Bergeron's mother just passed away.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Aint nobody wanna see all that!



That's so true &#128584;


----------



## arnott

Cast reveal today!


----------



## berta

Watching


----------



## coutureinatl

Here is the full list of stars and their pro dancer partners: 

&#8226; Marla Maples & Tony Dovolani

&#8226; Kim Fields & Sasha Farber

&#8226; Paige VanZant & Mark Ballas

&#8226; Mischa Barton & Artem Chigvintsev

&#8226; Ginger Zee & Val Chmerkovskiy

&#8226; Jodie Sweetin & Keo Motsepe

&#8226; Nyle DiMarco & Peta Murgatroyd

&#8226; Wanya Morris & Lindsay Arnold

&#8226; Geraldo Rivera & Edyta Sliwinska

&#8226; Doug Flutie & Karina Smirnoff

&#8226; Antonio Brown & Sharna Burgess

&#8226; Von Miller & Witney Carson

It was announced on GMA Tuesday that Zee and Sweetin will be joined on the dance floor by The O.C.'s Mischa Barton, Devner Broncos linebacker (and recent Super Bowl MVP) Von Miller, TV news personality Geraldo Rivera, The Facts of Life and The Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kim Fields, UFC Fighter Paige VanZant, Boyz II Men's Wanya Morris, former NFL quarterback Doug Flutie, deaf America's Next Top Model winner Nyle DiMarco, Pittsburgh Steelers wide receiver Antonio Brown and actress (and ex-wife of Donald *****) Marla Maples.


----------



## arnott

coutureinatl said:


> Here is the full list of stars and their pro dancer partners:
> 
>  Marla Maples & Tony Dovolani
> 
>  Kim Fields & Sasha Farber
> 
>  Paige VanZant & Mark Ballas
> 
>  Mischa Barton & Artem Chigvintsev
> 
>  Ginger Zee & Val Chmerkovskiy
> 
>  Jodie Sweetin & Keo Motsepe
> 
>  Nyle DiMarco & Peta Murgatroyd
> 
>  Wanya Morris & Lindsay Arnold
> 
>  Geraldo Rivera & Edyta Sliwinska
> 
>  Doug Flutie & Karina Smirnoff
> 
>  Antonio Brown & Sharna Burgess
> 
>  Von Miller & Witney Carson
> 
> It was announced on GMA Tuesday that Zee and Sweetin will be joined on the dance floor by The O.C.'s Mischa Barton, Devner Broncos linebacker (and recent Super Bowl MVP) Von Miller, TV news personality Geraldo Rivera, The Facts of Life and The Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kim Fields, UFC Fighter Paige VanZant, Boyz II Men's Wanya Morris, former NFL quarterback Doug Flutie, deaf America's Next Top Model winner Nyle DiMarco, Pittsburgh Steelers wide receiver Antonio Brown and actress (and ex-wife of Donald *****) Marla Maples.



Thanks for posting!

Glad to see Sasha as a pro.  When Derek was asked who he wanted to see pro he said Sasha, so maybe he wanted him to take his place.

Ofcourse Mark gets the youngest one again.  

Tony gets the oldest woman as usual.

You guys got your wish about Peta being paired with Nyle!


----------



## arnott

No Emma?


----------



## arnott

I miss Derek!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I miss Derek!



Same here


----------



## chowlover2

uhpharm01 said:


> same here




+3!


----------



## sdkitty

as usual, a lot of these "stars" are people I don't know of
Interesting, Marla Maples claims they've been asking her for a couple of years, but suddenly when Donald is all over the news, she's going to be on


----------



## arnott

One more week!


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> as usual, a lot of these "stars" are people I don't know of
> Interesting, Marla Maples claims they've been asking her for a couple of years, but suddenly when Donald is all over the news, she's going to be on




I thought the same thing! That said she was on the View last week, and at 52 she looks great and her body is banging. I think Tony got a good one this time around!


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> I thought the same thing! That said she was on the View last week, and at 52 she looks great and her body is banging. I think Tony got a good one this time around!


agree, she has nice long legs; we'll see if she can dance


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I thought the same thing! That said she was on the View last week, and at 52 she looks great and her body is banging. I think Tony got a good one this time around!



Suzanne Somers also had a banging body but could not dance.  I hope Marla is better.


----------



## arnott

Derek is going to be guest starring on Nashville again.  

http://www.fashionnstyle.com/articl...re-cameos-from-derek-hough-kesha-and-more.htm


----------



## arnott

Derek on the set of Nashville today.  Hello!    

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDEi9DUJdbf/?taken-by=purederekhough


----------



## berta

I am so ready for this!


----------



## arnott

Who's watching tonight?!


----------



## berta

Can 8:00 get here any faster?


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Who's watching tonight?!



I'll be watching!


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> Who's watching tonight?!







nova_girl said:


> I'll be watching!




Me too, [emoji137]&#127995;. Can't wait.


----------



## 19flowers

waiting...waiting...waiting....


----------



## nova_girl

I really liked Kim's dance so far. And Jodie did really well, finally Keo got someone with potential!


----------



## chowlover2

nova_girl said:


> I really liked Kim's dance so far. And Jodie did really well, finally Keo got someone with potential!




Finally, for Keo! 

Aside from Geraldo, everyone has done a good first dance.


----------



## nova_girl

chowlover2 said:


> Finally, for Keo!
> 
> Aside from Geraldo, everyone has done a good first dance.




I was embarrassed for Geraldo, how did I not know that he was Puerto Rican?! I guess Edyta's return will be a short one


----------



## nova_girl

I see you Wanya! He did really well, I hope he can keep it up.


----------



## GaudyGirl

1. I realize it's only week one but I was surprised at the fawning over Ginger's dance. To me, it seemed very awkward and unnatural; as if she didn't understand her own body.

2. Wow, Mischa Barton seems terribly unlikeable. 8/


----------



## nova_girl

GaudyGirl said:


> 1. I realize it's only week one but I was surprised at the fawning over Ginger's dance. To me, it seemed very awkward and unnatural; as if she didn't understand her own body.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Wow, Mischa Barton seems terribly unlikeable. 8/




I like Ginger and I liked her dance but I do agree with you. Perhaps because she's part of the ABC family?

I felt bad for Mischa because it looked she was tearing up when the judges were critiquing her, but yeah she didn't really endear herself to me.


----------



## GaudyGirl

nova_girl said:


> I like Ginger and I liked her dance but I do agree with you. Perhaps because she's part of the ABC family?



Ahhhh. I didn't even think of that.


----------



## berta

Ginger was good
Wanya was really good
Nyle DiMarco Was super duper good
Doug Flutie And Geraldo not good
Mischa Barton, not good
Paige VanZant Was really good.  
That's all I remember.
Got to go vote!


----------



## arnott

Jodie was underscored and Marla was overscored.  Marla screwed up and she still got a higher score than Jodie?!


----------



## arnott

GaudyGirl said:


> 1. I realize it's only week one but I was surprised at the fawning over Ginger's dance. To me, it seemed very awkward and unnatural; as if she didn't understand her own body.
> 
> *2. Wow, Mischa Barton seems terribly unlikeable.* 8/





nova_girl said:


> I like Ginger and I liked her dance but I do agree with you. Perhaps because she's part of the ABC family?
> 
> *I felt bad for Mischa because it looked she was tearing up when the judges were critiquing her, but yeah she didn't really endear herself to me.*



According to this article, 'Mischa Barton didn't have a good night and presumably because of that, she skipped most of the press post show, letting Artem handle it by himself.  If that was the case, it's disappointing because Mischa is a contestant that fans (especially those of The O.C.) really want to see succeed. They want this to be her comeback moment, but based on her intro package and first night jitters, DWTS may not be that vehicle.'

http://www.glamour.com/entertainment/blogs/obsessed/2016/03/dancing-with-the-stars-premier-1

It was kind of embarrassing hearing her say she had a lot of dance experience and then seeing her dance not so well.


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> I see you Wanya! He did really well, I hope he can keep it up.



He was the biggest surprise of the night for me!


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> I was embarrassed for Geraldo, how did I not know that he was Puerto Rican?! I guess Edyta's return will be a short one



This was my first time seeing Edyta dance.  She has great legs!  Hopefully even if she gets eliminated first, she will dance in the bumpers with the troupe.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I thought Jodie was great but they were right on the face, I was like what's going on with her mouth lol


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> According to this article, 'Mischa Barton didn't have a good night and presumably because of that, she skipped most of the press post show, letting Artem handle it by himself.  If that was the case, it's disappointing because Mischa is a contestant that fans (especially those of The O.C.) really want to see succeed. They want this to be her comeback moment, but based on her intro package and first night jitters, DWTS may not be that vehicle.'
> 
> http://www.glamour.com/entertainment/blogs/obsessed/2016/03/dancing-with-the-stars-premier-1
> 
> It was kind of embarrassing hearing her say she had a lot of dance experience and then seeing her dance not so well.



I understand her having a bad night because she is human, but to succeed on this show you really need to do press, promote yourself and be likeable. Lol as I was watching her dance I was thinking to myself "I thought she said she had dance experience?!"



arnott said:


> He was the biggest surprise of the night for me!



Me too! I just hope he's not one of the contestants who's strong the first week or so and then fizzles out.



arnott said:


> This was my first time seeing Edyta dance.  She has great legs!  Hopefully even if she gets eliminated first, she will dance in the bumpers with the troupe.



Yes, that's what I'm hoping because it would be a shame for her to come back after so many years away and not dance even the short numbers with the group.



Glitterandstuds said:


> I thought Jodie was great but they were right on the face, I was like what's going on with her mouth lol



I must have missed that because I don't remember anything going on with her face!


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> I understand her having a bad night because she is human, but to succeed on this show you really need to do press, promote yourself and be likeable. Lol as I was watching her dance I was thinking to myself* "I thought she said she had dance experience?!"*



Poor Mischa, Artem called her out on that right away and said she wasn't a natural dancers and that they were basically starting from scratch!

It was interesting how Artem was holding her after the dance when they were getting the judges comments.  It looked like he was holding her up so she wouldn't fall over!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Poor Mischa, Artem called her out on that right away and said she wasn't a natural dancers and that they were basically starting from scratch!
> 
> It was interesting how Artem was holding her after the dance when they were getting the judges comments.  It looked like he was holding her up so she wouldn't fall over!



Poor thing. I was never into the OC so I'm not really a fan of hers, but I'm sure she's hoping this will resurrect her career so I hope it works out for her.


----------



## Chamber Doll

I don't know anything about Mischa but it was very uncomfortable to watch her in every way.  I felt so bad for her.  Does she come off as standoffish/timid in interviews?  She wasn't blessed with a vivacious personality like Kim & Wanya so I instantly felt bad for her because I feel like I would be the Mischa in a group....lol  

I've always had a girl crush on Edyta.  She always had the perfect body to me.  Tall, thin, and lean.  It's too bad she typically ends up with crappy partners =/

Wanya was so much fun to watch....he made me remember how much I used to love Boyz II Men....I dug up my CDs and started listening the next day....I hope he lasts long
Nyle is adorable and so hot...lots of sex appeal when he dances....he's so smiley....it's cute
I'm looking forward to seeing Jodie get better
The ultimate fighter was really like-able....I've never heard of her or seen her before but she's cute
The weather girl was incredibly overrated...I felt like they (DWTS) were over hyping her and encouraging us to like her
Geraldo was painful....ugh why did he get paired with Edyta!
I hope Flutie does better
Kim is adorable


----------



## arnott

Chamber Doll said:


> I don't know anything about Mischa but it was very uncomfortable to watch her in every way.  I felt so bad for her.  Does she come off as standoffish/timid in interviews?  She wasn't blessed with a vivacious personality like Kim & Wanya so I instantly felt bad for her because I feel like I would be the Mischa in a group....lol
> 
> *I've always had a girl crush on Edyta.  She always had the perfect body to me.  Tall, thin, and lean. * It's too bad she typically ends up with crappy partners =/
> 
> Wanya was so much fun to watch....he made me remember how much I used to love Boyz II Men....I dug up my CDs and started listening the next day....I hope he lasts long
> Nyle is adorable and so hot...lots of sex appeal when he dances....he's so smiley....it's cute
> I'm looking forward to seeing Jodie get better
> The ultimate fighter was really like-able....I've never heard of her or seen her before but she's cute
> The weather girl was incredibly overrated...I felt like they (DWTS) were over hyping her and encouraging us to like her
> Geraldo was painful....ugh why did he get paired with Edyta!
> I hope Flutie does better
> Kim is adorable



Anyone know how tall Edyta is?  She's got legs for days!


----------



## arnott

Apparently Derek is going to be guest starring on Jane the Virgin!

https://twitter.com/HereIsGina/status/712843964777373696/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## nova_girl

Chamber Doll said:


> I don't know anything about Mischa but it was very uncomfortable to watch her in every way.  I felt so bad for her.  Does she come off as standoffish/timid in interviews?  She wasn't blessed with a vivacious personality like Kim & Wanya so I instantly felt bad for her because I feel like I would be the Mischa in a group....lol
> 
> I've always had a girl crush on Edyta.  She always had the perfect body to me.  Tall, thin, and lean.  It's too bad she typically ends up with crappy partners =/
> 
> Wanya was so much fun to watch....he made me remember how much I used to love Boyz II Men....I dug up my CDs and started listening the next day....I hope he lasts long
> Nyle is adorable and so hot...lots of sex appeal when he dances....he's so smiley....it's cute
> I'm looking forward to seeing Jodie get better
> The ultimate fighter was really like-able....I've never heard of her or seen her before but she's cute
> The weather girl was incredibly overrated...I felt like they (DWTS) were over hyping her and encouraging us to like her
> Geraldo was painful....ugh why did he get paired with Edyta!
> I hope Flutie does better
> Kim is adorable



+1 on pretty much everything you said lol


----------



## DesigningStyle

arnott said:


> Jodie was underscored and Marla was overscored.  Marla screwed up and she still got a higher score than Jodie?!



On point.


----------



## arnott

Some pics of Derek on Jane the Virgin.  He is playing her lover in a fantasy sequence!


----------



## arnott

Chamber Doll said:


> I don't know anything about Mischa but it was very uncomfortable to watch her in every way.  I felt so bad for her.  Does she come off as standoffish/timid in interviews?  She wasn't blessed with a vivacious personality like Kim & Wanya so I instantly felt bad for her because I feel like I would be the Mischa in a group....lol
> 
> I've always had a girl crush on Edyta.  She always had the perfect body to me.  Tall, thin, and lean.  It's too bad she typically ends up with crappy partners =/
> 
> Wanya was so much fun to watch....he made me remember how much I used to love Boyz II Men....I dug up my CDs and started listening the next day....I hope he lasts long
> Nyle is adorable and so hot...lots of sex appeal when he dances....he's so smiley....it's cute
> I'm looking forward to seeing Jodie get better
> *The ultimate fighter was really like-able....I've never heard of her or seen her before but she's cute*
> The weather girl was incredibly overrated...I felt like they (DWTS) were over hyping her and encouraging us to like her
> Geraldo was painful....ugh why did he get paired with Edyta!
> I hope Flutie does better
> Kim is adorable



I actually found UFC girl really unlikeable.  She irks me!


----------



## arnott

Who do you think is going home tonight?


----------



## chowlover2

Geraldo or Mischa Barton. Probably Mischa, I think Geraldo might have a broader fan base.


----------



## arnott

It's Latin Night!


----------



## arnott

Mischa was giving me vibes of Evelyn Powell from Devious Maids!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jodie, Paige and Nyle are my favorites

Mischa needs to go, she's miserable-this isn't for her. She looked disappointed it wasn't her going home.


----------



## nova_girl

Glitterandstuds said:


> Jodie, Paige and Nyle are my favorites
> 
> Mischa needs to go, she's miserable-this isn't for her. *She looked disappointed it wasn't her going home*.



I thought the same thing. This definitely isn't for her; if she's doing this to get publicity (which I'm sure she is) it may backfire on her.


----------



## arnott

Didn't expect Jodie to have a meltdown so early on.


----------



## arnott

I never watched Mischa on the OC, did she always have such a mature sounding voice?  I was surprised that she's only 30.


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> I thought the same thing. This definitely isn't for her; if she's doing this to get publicity (which I'm sure she is) it may backfire on her.



I agree, I felt sorry for her in week 1, but now she's just coming across as a nasty person.  Did you see her walk away from the camera before Erin could even tell people to vote for them?  I wonder if she sits in her trailer and doesn't talk to any of the other contestants/pros until it's her time to go on.


----------



## arnott

Hopefully Edyta will be dancing in the bumpers now since there are only 2 female members of the troupe and 3 male.   I wonder if Edyta wanted a partner who wouldn't last long because she was talking about what a challenge it would be to be a pro and take care of her 2 year old son at the same time.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Hopefully Edyta will be dancing in the bumpers now since there are only 2 female members of the troupe and 3 male.   I wonder if Edyta wanted a partner who wouldn't last long because she was talking about what a challenge it would be to be a pro and take care of her 2 year old son at the same time.




You may be right about not having a partner going all the way. I'm just glad she's back for a bit, I really missed her. I can't believe she had a baby, her body is amazing.


----------



## arnott

Mark looked pissed in the Skybox.  So different from Derek who was smiling big and cheering on Sasha and Nastia when he got injured last year.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Mark looked pissed in the Skybox.  So different from Derek who was smiling big and cheering on Sasha and Nastia when he got injured last year.




Mark is no Derek, that's for sure. Derek seems to enjoy everyone's performances, while Mark appears to be more of a diva. That said, Mark is wildly talented as well. I can seem him doing more choreography for a big Broadway production vs DWTS.


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Hopefully Edyta will be dancing in the bumpers now since there are only 2 female members of the troupe and 3 male.   I wonder if Edyta wanted a partner who wouldn't last long because she was talking about what a challenge it would be to be a pro and take care of her 2 year old son at the same time.




Good point, I didn't think about that. Maybe this was a good way for her to ease herself back into the show.



arnott said:


> Mark looked pissed in the Skybox.  So different from Derek who was smiling big and cheering on Sasha and Nastia when he got injured last year.




I didn't notice that, but I'm not surprised. I'm not a fan of Mark.


----------



## berta

arnott said:


> Mark looked pissed in the Skybox.  So different from Derek who was smiling big and cheering on Sasha and Nastia when he got injured last year.



I don't think he liked when his partner said something about the fact that they were the same size/build.  She was afraid he would get hurt.  ??????


----------



## arnott

berta said:


> I don't think he liked when his partner said something about the fact that they were the same size/build.  She was afraid he would get hurt.  ??????



She was afraid he wasn't strong enough to lift her saying she would be more comfortable if it was a bigger guy doing it.    She irks me, always belittling Mark.  In the first week she came off as trying so hard so to look tough and badass, saying she'll be aggressive and make Mark more of a man.


----------



## arnott

Remember last year when there was a rumour that Derek would be paired with Caitlyn Jenner?    Not likely with this size difference!  

From the GLAAD awards last night.  Credit rex features.


----------



## arnott

Derek and Nene reunited at the GLAAD awards:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IMvY2zUPI4


----------



## arnott

Not looking forward to having Zendaya as guest judge next week.   She is one of the celebs who irked me the most on DWTS.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Not looking forward to having Zendaya as guest judge next week.   She is one of the celebs who irked me the most on DWTS.




Is she filling in for someone or an extra? I hate a fourth judge...


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Is she filling in for someone or an extra? I hate a fourth judge...



Fourth judge.  What a way to ruin Disney Night!


----------



## arnott

Thank goodness  Mark's neck tattoos were not real!


----------



## nova_girl

I've never seen someone look so relieved to be eliminated as Mischa was lol. She even said in her intro that she couldn't take another week of it so I'm glad she's leaving. And she tried to blame Artem for her poor performance? Not cool.


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> *I've never seen someone look so relieved to be eliminated as Mischa was lol.* She even said in her intro that she couldn't take another week of it so I'm glad she's leaving. And she tried to blame Artem for her poor performance? Not cool.



You could literally see her breathe a sigh of relief!  I wonder what she's going to do now.


----------



## Chamber Doll

I admit I was intrigued by Mischa and I've started to watch the O.C. online.  I've been enjoying it so far (on episode 6).  It feels like I'm watching Laguna Beach again but with more drama. Even back then Mischa seemed very dry.

Anyways....

so sad about what happened to Flutie's parents.  I think he will stick around for another week because his dance and story was so touching.   Because of that I wonder who will go next week?

Jodie's dance was great.  I think it was her best.
I missed Tootie's dance (I need to look it up).  Her dance came on at the same time the march madness game was ending =/   cute to see Mrs. Garrett
Nyle is just adorable.
Wanya is great.
I really liked Mark and Paige's dance.  it kept my attention. 

i'm still bummed that Edyta is out.


----------



## arnott

Disney Night tonight!

Not looking forward to Zendaya guest judging.

Who do you think is going home tonight?


----------



## arnott

Marla's was actually my favourite performance of the night and I thought she was underscored.


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Marla's was actually my favourite performance of the night and I thought she was underscored.



I thought the scoring was really weird last night, not consistent at all.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I can't believe Jodie & Keo are in the bottom, ugh! I like her so much.


----------



## Jesssh

Glitterandstuds said:


> I can't believe Jodie & Keo are in the bottom, ugh! I like her so much.



Me too.


----------



## arnott

I think Derek's presence was missed the most during Disney Night.  It wasn't the same without him!  

At least Zendaya wasn't as annoying as I expected!


----------



## 19flowers

Sad to see Marla leave - wish she could have stayed longer


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Marla's was actually my favourite performance of the night and I thought she was underscored.




I think they are underscoring everyone this season. Sad to see Marla go. With both Geraldo and Misha gone, nobody is really bad. I am rooting for Nyle to win it all. I find him absolutely amazing.

I miss Derek as well. I think it's why I am not excited about the season.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I think Jodie will go home next week, If that happens I'm rooting for Paige to win


----------



## arnott

Is it me or is Witney getting more and more annoying?


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I think they are underscoring everyone this season. Sad to see Marla go. With both Geraldo and Misha gone, nobody is really bad. I am rooting for Nyle to win it all. I find him absolutely amazing.
> 
> *I miss Derek as well. I think it's why I am not excited about the season.*



Val playing his blinged out violin in the opening number just wasn't filling the void for me!  lol

This week is switch-up week.  If Derek was on this season, I think he'd be great in bringing out Jodie's confidence like he did with Alexa last season.   Alexa messed up  her steps with Mark and Mark was down on her about it, but Derek built her confidence back up and they ended up getting a perfect score.


----------



## arnott

Alison Holker just posted a picture of her new baby:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BEHELMcuoyd/?taken-by=allisonholker&hl=en


----------



## arnott

I have a feeling that Paige might be one of those good dancers who goes home early in a shocking elimination because of lack of votes.  Like what happened with Mark and Willow.   I can just imagine Mark's pissed off face again.


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> Alison Holker just posted a picture of her new baby:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEHELMcuoyd/?taken-by=allisonholker&hl=en



Wow, he's absolutely gorgeous. Thanks.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Alison Holker just posted a picture of her new baby:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEHELMcuoyd/?taken-by=allisonholker&hl=en




He's beautiful!


----------



## arnott

Us Magazine has an article on all the shirtless men of DWTS past and present!

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...y-more-photos-w202292/carlos-penavega-w202296


----------



## arnott

Well that wasn't very classy of Cheryl Burke to name names!

http://www.eonline.com/news/757464/...-dancing-with-the-stars-partner-in-18-seasons


----------



## Glitterandstuds

arnott said:


> Well that wasn't very classy of Cheryl Burke to name names!
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/757464/...-dancing-with-the-stars-partner-in-18-seasons




She's never been the classy type to begin with.


----------



## arnott

^ How so?

I must admit, I found this part amusing!  

"The fact that his name is not EE-AN and it's EYE-AN makes me want to throw up."

I'm sure a lot of people feel the same, but she came right out and said it!


----------



## arnott

Derek is going to be on Jane the Virgin tonight!


----------



## uhpharm01

Who was eliminated tonight ?


----------



## coutureinatl

uhpharm01 said:


> Who was eliminated tonight ?



No one. I think their thinking is that it would be mean to eliminate someone since they were not with their partner this week.


----------



## arnott

I'm thinking they didn't eliminate anyone because they ran out of time.

Ginger has gotten her body back after having a baby!

Did Tyra put on a lot of weight?

Who's going to see Maks and Val on tour?


----------



## arnott

Here is Derek on Jane the Virgin:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlnOBock88Y


----------



## uhpharm01

coutureinatl said:


> No one. I think their thinking is that it would be mean to eliminate someone since they were not with their partner this week.



Are they going to eliminate two people next week ?!


----------



## coutureinatl

uhpharm01 said:


> Are they going to eliminate two people next week ?!



I don't remember them saying next week is a double elimination but I am sure it is not too far away from happening.


----------



## lovemysavior

chowlover2 said:


> I think they are underscoring everyone this season. Sad to see Marla go. With both Geraldo and Misha gone, nobody is really bad. I am rooting for Nyle to win it all. I find him absolutely amazing.
> 
> I miss Derek as well. I think it's why I am not excited about the season.


I'm rooting for Nyle too...I think it's so awesome of him to do so well despite being deaf. Ok, now can someone explain the whole thing with Sharna asking him if his previous relationship that he said was in for ten years was with a man...then he corrected her and said it was with a woman. I mean, that was like funny but kind of messed up if she was just assuming he was gay...lol...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

lovemysavior said:


> I'm rooting for Nyle too...I think it's so awesome of him to do so well despite being deaf. Ok, now can someone explain the whole thing with Sharna asking him if his previous relationship that he said was in for ten years was with a man...then he corrected her and said it was with a woman. I mean, *that was like funny but kind of messed up if she was just assuming he was gay...lol...
> *
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SummerMango

lovemysavior said:


> I'm rooting for Nyle too...I think it's so awesome of him to do so well despite being deaf. Ok, now can someone explain the whole thing with Sharna asking him if his previous relationship that he said was in for ten years was with a man...then he corrected her and said it was with a woman. I mean, that was like funny but kind of messed up if she was just assuming he was gay...lol...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app




Hehehe, I love how he laughed it off! I have been a fan of Nyle since ANTM. I am rooting for him.


----------



## arnott

The promo for Maks and Val's tour!     Who's going?  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kEqdV4c7mE


----------



## arnott

SummerMango said:


> Hehehe, I love how he laughed it off! I have been a fan of Nyle since ANTM. I am rooting for him.



And then she tried to cover up going, "I don't know WHY I said HE!"


----------



## arnott

Just saw this!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nDRio21ea8


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> And then she tried to cover up going, "I don't know WHY I said HE!"


lol


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> And then she tried to cover up going, "I don't know WHY I said HE!"




Hehe yes, she did[emoji23]


----------



## nova_girl

Is anyone watching tonight? Bollywood is one of my favorite dances and I thought Doug did a good job with it! It wasn't perfect but he looked like he was having a great time.


----------



## chowlover2

nova_girl said:


> Is anyone watching tonight? Bollywood is one of my favorite dances and I thought Doug did a good job with it! It wasn't perfect but he looked like he was having a great time.




I love the Bollywood dance too! That and Jody's are my favs of the night.


----------



## arnott

They're really trying to push Val as the star of the show with him running around in his sequinned underwear in the opening dance!

Them incorporating the troupe in almost every dance  is really annoying!  Too distracting and I don't want every dance to be a freakin' group dance!    Save the extra dancers for the super sized freestyle!  

Ginger was underscored.  She didn't miss a step.   Nyle got a 9 and she got all 8s?  She really resembled JLo tonight.

For those who didn't know, Paige's parents owned a dance studio, and she was brought up dancing ballet, jazz, and hip hop for over 13 years.   Funny how Mischa brought up her extensive dance experience but Paige didn't say  a word!

Glad there is going to be a double elimination next week!

It'll be interesting to have the team dances as men versus women!

Derek needs to get back on the show, he's turning into a pineapple not being on the show!   https://www.instagram.com/p/BEpbiuItotw/?taken-by=derekhough


----------



## arnott

Maks and Val dancing on Ellen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cGzwiq-B3w


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> They're really trying to push Val as the star of the show with him running around in his sequinned underwear in the opening dance!
> 
> Them incorporating the troupe in almost every dance  is really annoying!  Too distracting and I don't want every dance to be a freakin' group dance!    Save the extra dancers for the super sized freestyle!
> 
> Ginger was underscored.  She didn't miss a step.   Nyle got a 9 and she got all 8s?  She really resembled JLo tonight.
> 
> For those who didn't know, Paige's parents owned a dance studio, and she was brought up dancing ballet, jazz, and hip hop for over 13 years.   Funny how Mischa brought up her extensive dance experience but Paige didn't say  a word!
> 
> Glad there is going to be a double elimination next week!
> 
> It'll be interesting to have the team dances as men versus women!
> 
> Derek needs to get back on the show, he's turning into a pineapple not being on the show!   https://www.instagram.com/p/BEpbiuItotw/?taken-by=derekhough



I could do without the troupe in every dance too. It really distracts me from the actual couple competing.


----------



## arnott

It seems like they spent all the money on the extra dancers and didn't have enough left for Doug and Karina's costumes!  It looked like she was wearing her regular workout gear (leggings and a sports bra) with a yellow scarf attached.  Maybe wardrobe was so overloaded dressing all the extra dancers and they didn't have time to finish Doug and Karina's original costumes and this was plan B they whipped together last minute.


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> It seems like they spent all the money on the extra dancers and didn't have enough left for Doug and Karina's costumes!  It looked like she was wearing her regular workout gear (leggings and a sports bra) with a yellow scarf attached.  Maybe wardrobe was so overloaded dressing all the extra dancers and they didn't have time to finish Dough and Karina's original costumes and this was plan B they whipped together last minute.




Hehe, I also kept thinking the same thing[emoji23]. When they do Bollywood on So You Think You Can Dance, they go all out with pretty costumes so it was a let down to see Doug and Karina as well as the backup dancers in regular clothes.


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> It seems like they spent all the money on the extra dancers and didn't have enough left for Doug and Karina's costumes!  It looked like she was wearing her regular workout gear (leggings and a sports bra) with a yellow scarf attached.  Maybe wardrobe was so overloaded dressing all the extra dancers and they didn't have time to finish Dough and Karina's original costumes and this was plan B they whipped together last minute.





SummerMango said:


> Hehe, I also kept thinking the same thing[emoji23]. When they do Bollywood on So You Think You Can Dance, they go all out with pretty costumes so it was a let down to see Doug and Karina as well as the backup dancers in regular clothes.



You guys are right, I was disappointed in the costumes too. The sets this year have seemed pretty elaborate too so maybe that's where a lot of the money is going. 

I'm starting to miss the early days of the show where the dances were less of a production with tricks and sets and extra dancers but a dance with the pro and their partner and no distractions, just the dance.


----------



## arnott

SummerMango said:


> Hehe, I also kept thinking the same thing[emoji23]. When they do Bollywood on So You Think You Can Dance, they go all out with pretty costumes so it was a let down to see Doug and Karina as well as the backup dancers in regular clothes.



So unfair, since they went all out with Mark and Nyle!

Yep, Doug is wearing what he normally wears.  It's like wardrobe went, "Quick!  Give us your clothes and we'll just attach some sequins!"  It looks like they recycled the clothes from country night for Edyta!


----------



## Tuia

Doug and Karina seem to be wearing outfits from the movie Slumdog Millionaire. See pictures of the end dance of the movie, same yellow scarf and open shirt.


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> You guys are right, I was disappointed in the costumes too. The sets this year have seemed pretty elaborate too so maybe that's where a lot of the money is going.
> 
> *I'm starting to miss the early days of the show where the dances were less of a production with tricks and sets and extra dancers but a dance with the pro and their partner and no distractions, just the dance.*



ITA, it's hard enough to focus on 2 people dancing side by side (I usually end up focusing on one) let alone with 10 others dancing in the background.  IMO, the best dances on the show are those with just the pro and partner.  Derek and Kellie Pickler won their season because of their Freestyle, which they stripped down while everyone else made theirs a big production with extra dancers.  He did the same thing with Bindi's freestyle.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> ITA, it's hard enough to focus on 2 people dancing side by side (I usually end up focusing on one) let alone with 10 others dancing in the background.  IMO, the best dances on the show are those with just the pro and partner.  Derek and Kellie Pickler won their season because of their Freestyle, which they stripped down while everyone else made theirs a big production with extra dancers.  He did the same thing with Bindi's freestyle.




I agree with you all, these large dance numbers are too much. I like to focus on the couple, but primarily the feet of the star. I find footwork very telling. And if the star has a long dress on, they are trying to hide sloppy footwork.


----------



## SummerMango

nova_girl said:


> You guys are right, I was disappointed in the costumes too. The sets this year have seemed pretty elaborate too so maybe that's where a lot of the money is going.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to miss the early days of the show where the dances were less of a production with tricks and sets and extra dancers but a dance with the pro and their partner and no distractions, just the dance.




Yes, I am also noticing the really elaborate sets this year, Witney and Von's routine actually made me realize that. So true, it is really distracting with so many people. Even for Witney and Von's routine, my eyes only kept following Artem [emoji7][emoji7] hehe. 



arnott said:


> So unfair, since they went all out with Mark and Nyle!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Doug is wearing what he normally wears.  It's like wardrobe went, "Quick!  Give us your clothes and we'll just attach some sequins!"  It looks like they recycled the clothes from country night for Edyta!
> 
> 
> 
> scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13062001_10154121879376740_3499569281294370556_n.jpg?oh=f052600e4ddced2ce086eee0c9358c62&oe=579DF727




That is so true! Hehe I noticed the sequins in his and all the backup dancers shirts too. Imagine how much more stunning would Edtya and all the backup ladies would have looked with stunning Indian outfits on[emoji173]&#65039;.


----------



## arnott

SummerMango said:


> Yes, I am also noticing the really elaborate sets this year, Witney and Von's routine actually made me realize that. So true, it is really distracting with so many people. *E**ven for Witney and Von's routine, my eyes only kept following Artem* [emoji7][emoji7] *hehe.*





Von looks a lot older than 27.


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> Von looks a lot older than 27.




Oh I didn't know he is 27.


----------



## arnott

SummerMango said:


> Oh I didn't know he is 27.



How old did you think he was?


----------



## arnott

Derek was just added to the cast of Hairspray Live, airing December 7 on NBC!

https://www.thewrap.com/nbcs-hairspray-live-adds-martin-short-derek-hough/


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> How old did you think he was?




I thought 35+[emoji85]


----------



## arnott

SummerMango said:


> I thought 35+[emoji85]



Yeah, I was surprised that Antonio is older than him!  Antonio looks his age.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Derek was just added to the cast of Hairspray Live, airing December 7 on NBC!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thewrap.com/nbcs-hairspray-live-adds-martin-short-derek-hough/




That should be good!


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> Yeah, I was surprised that Antonio is older than him!  Antonio looks his age.




He definitely does.  Also Antonio always makes me think of Reggie Bush, I don't know why.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> That should be good!



I haven't seen the movie.   Is Corny Collins just a small role?


----------



## arnott

SummerMango said:


> He definitely does.  Also Antonio always makes me think of Reggie Bush, I don't know why.



The smile?


----------



## arnott

Erin sure messes up her lines a lot.    Way more than Brooke did.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I haven't seen the movie.   Is Corny Collins just a small role?




I don't remember, has been ages since I saw it!


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> The smile?




Yes, maybe!! Thank you. I love him and Sharna together and understand why he felt hurt.


----------



## arnott

SummerMango said:


> Yes, maybe!! Thank you. I love him and Sharna together and understand why he felt hurt.



I was surprised that he's that sensitive.  Sharna said, "I should probably say Antonio" and asked if she could change her answer right away.


----------



## arnott

Here's to a double elimination tonight!


----------



## arnott

Von:  How can you not know who Elvis is?  But I'm sure Witney and Lindsay don't know, but they don't know anything!



Erin looked horrible with her hair slicked back like that.  I don't think that's a good look on anyone.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Von:  How can you not know who Elvis is?  But I'm sure Witney and Lindsay don't know, but they don't know anything!
> 
> 
> 
> Erin looked horrible with her hair slicked back like that.  I don't think that's a good look on anyone.



Agree! I think my fav dance of the night was Paige and Proud Mary, she did a great jive. Also loved Wanya!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Agree! I think my fav dance of the night was Paige and Proud Mary, she did a great jive. Also loved Wanya!



I really dislike how they recycle songs so often.  They've danced to that Mask song like 4 times on the show now?  And it's always to the Quickstep.

Nicole S. also jived to Proud Mary in her season, I liked her version better:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWm2Q_mqoJA


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I really dislike how they recycle songs so often.  They've danced to that Mask song like 4 times on the show now?  And it's always to the Quickstep.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole S. also jived to Proud Mary in her season, I liked her version better:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWm2Q_mqoJA




Forgot about that dance, like it better too. Of course Nicole had Derek[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;who I miss terribly...


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Forgot about that dance, like it better too. Of course Nicole had Derek[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;who I miss terribly...



They also did their freestyle to the Elvis song Witney and Von danced to last night:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SumO2a6Wbt8


----------



## arnott

Derek's going to be on Nashville next Wednesday, here is the preview!     

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHMnQpme9lA


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Derek's going to be on Nashville next Wednesday, here is the preview!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHMnQpme9lA



Great news, I miss him so much!


----------



## SummerMango

chowlover2 said:


> Great news, I miss him so much!




Yes, the show definitely seems off without him.


----------



## arnott

So glad Witney is gone.  Who do you want to see eliminated tonight?  I'm hoping Antonio or Paige.


----------



## arnott

Nooo, not Jodie!     I wanted it to be Antonio or Paige!

I liked Bruno's dance the best out of the judges round.  I liked the boy on boy dancing when Keo lifted Nyle!

Yay, double elimination next week!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Nooo, not Jodie!     I wanted it to be Antonio or Paige!
> 
> I liked Bruno's dance the best out of the judges round.  I liked the boy on boy dancing when Keo lifted Nyle!
> 
> Yay, double elimination next week!



I liked Bruno's dance the most too. I was sad that Jodie was the one eliminated; what do you guys think of the articles saying that Keo was holding her back?


----------



## Jesssh

Loved Jodie but I think she was ready to leave. She has to go back to work this morning.

I think Paige is the best dancer. Followed by Ginger, then Nyle. Paige is more consistent and I love the fast dances. Nyle tends to get over-excited sometimes, as far as I can tell. Not a fan of Ginger, but her dance last night was amazing. I am becoming a fan of Mark - he is getting really creative and entertaining. Mark vs Val.... 

Jodie was my favorite celeb though. I don't think Keo was holding her back - when they ran that clip I thought they were just looking for a story. I would like to watch Keo dance more.

I liked all the judge's dances and the production for those. Nice change of pace. Production is OK for some group numbers, but I don't like it for couples.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I started off liking Paige but her cockiness and the fact that she has extensive dance training has turned me off to her, Sad Jodie left-I don't think Keo is a strong teacher.


----------



## nova_girl

Jesssh said:


> Loved Jodie but I think she was ready to leave. She has to go back to work this morning.
> 
> I think Paige is the best dancer. Followed by Ginger, then Nyle. Paige is more consistent and I love the fast dances. Nyle tends to get over-excited sometimes, as far as I can tell. Not a fan of Ginger, but her dance last night was amazing. I am becoming a fan of Mark - he is getting really creative and entertaining. Mark vs Val....
> 
> Jodie was my favorite celeb though. I don't think Keo was holding her back - when they ran that clip I thought they were just looking for a story. I would like to watch Keo dance more.
> 
> I liked all the judge's dances and the production for those. Nice change of pace. Production is OK for some group numbers, but I don't like it for couples.



Paige hasn't really been on my radar this season. I wasn't familiar with her prior to the show and she's with Mark, who isn't one of my favorite pro dancers, so I've kind of overlooked her up until now. I'm sure they did run the Keo/Jodie clip to create drama but I did see those stories online prior to yesterday. I'm not sure how I feel about them.



Glitterandstuds said:


> I started off liking Paige but her cockiness and the fact that she has extensive dance training has turned me off to her, Sad Jodie left-I don't think Keo is a strong teacher.



I'm sad Jodie left, she seemed "real" and I enjoyed watching her grow these past weeks. Even though this is Keo's third (or fourth?) season on the show it's his first season getting this far in the competition so he was definitely inexperienced in that regard. I'll be interested to see if he comes back next year and if he does what kind of celeb he'll get (one with potential or not).


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Nooo, not Jodie!     I wanted it to be Antonio or Paige!
> 
> I liked Bruno's dance the best out of the judges round.  I liked the boy on boy dancing when Keo lifted Nyle!
> 
> Yay, double elimination next week!



Me too! Kyle amazes me weekly, I really want to see him win!


----------



## arnott

Glitterandstuds said:


> I started off liking Paige but her cockiness and the fact that she has extensive dance training has turned me off to her, Sad Jodie left-I don't think Keo is a strong teacher.



Agree with everything here except  I never liked Paige from the start.


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> I liked Bruno's dance the most too. I was sad that Jodie was the one eliminated; what do you guys think of the articles saying that Keo was holding her back?



I never knew about the articles until last night, but I think that if she was with Derek she would have won.  She has that America's Sweetheart quality to her and she had a good story.  Fans like to see people come back from adversity and Jodie seemed to really struggle at the beginning and she was just starting to get  good.  Nyle and Paige have been pretty much the same since the beginning except for that one bad week Nyle had.  

I'm surprised Candace made it further than Jodie as Jodie is a better dancer.  Is it me or does Keo seem grumpy all the time?  He's usually not smiling and looking somewhere else when the camera is on him.

BTW, I can't believe some people on the DWTS Facebook page were complaining to Bruno about the same sex dancing, saying it should be traditional dancing only!


----------



## arnott

For those of you who miss Derek dancing:

https://vimeo.com/160574527

Hello!


----------



## Chamber Doll

arnott said:


> I'm surprised Candace made it further than Jodie as Jodie is a better dancer.



I hope Kimmie Gibbler does it next season!!  


Bummed about Jodie....she was definitely my favorite girl


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Great news, I miss him so much!



Derek is going to be on Nashville tomorrow!  Here is a sneak peak!

http://www.people.com/article/kesha-cameo-nashville-tv-series


----------



## SummerMango

Chamber Doll said:


> I hope Kimmie Gibbler does it next season!!
> 
> 
> Bummed about Jodie....she was definitely my favorite girl




Ahh I was thinking the same thing. I am also so bummed about Jodie. She was my favorite girl this season.


----------



## arnott

Double elimination tonight!  I hope it's Paige and Antonio.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Double elimination tonight!  I hope it's Paige and Antonio.



Antonio should go home tonight


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Double elimination tonight!  I hope it's Paige and Antonio.



Fingers crossed!


----------



## nova_girl

I'm not a big fan of Paige or Mark, but wow, I'm a fan of that tango!


----------



## chowlover2

nova_girl said:


> I'm not a big fan of Paige or Mark, but wow, I'm a fan of that tango!



I really liked the Samba they did to start the evening off, her best dance of the season and probably the best trio dance.


----------



## nova_girl

chowlover2 said:


> I really liked the Samba they did to start the evening off, her best dance of the season and probably the best trio dance.




I thought the samba was good too, but I felt it could have better if she attacked it more.


----------



## chowlover2

Sad to see Wanya go, he really became a great dancer as the season progressed. Am happy with the final 3 though.


----------



## Chamber Doll

Boooooo!  Bummed about Wanya


I'm rooting for Nyle


----------



## arnott

Bah, I wish Paige had gone instead of Wanya!

I hope Nyle wins.


----------



## berta

Love Paige and Mark, but Nyle has such natural talent.  Wasn't not crazy about his first dance last night but he came thru on his second.  It all comes down to who has a bigger fan base, so I'm thinking that's Ginger. GMA promos her, while the other two have had clips showing them a bit haughty.  I don't think that is fair, since I don't believe ABC would show Ginger in a bad light knowing it could affect GMAs ratings.


----------



## Chamber Doll

I admit that I haven't paid much attention to Ginger at all this season.  I was immediately turned off on the first couple of episodes with the hype.  I'm sure she's a very good dancer but I'm like naaah when it comes to her

I'm all for Nyle.  I don't think anyone knew who is was except for the people that watched him on ANTM.  He was very likeable on that show.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I do like that Paige and Allan are dating


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> Bah, I wish Paige had gone instead of Wanya!
> 
> I hope Nyle wins.




Wahh same here[emoji27] so sad to see Wanya and Lindsey go. Nyle for the win please[emoji120]&#127997;


----------



## arnott

Anyone know why Wanya calls Lindsay "Zee-pack"?

Lindsay is probably thinking they got eliminated because he slipped on her bandana and got those low scores last week.

When Antonio was saying his mom was in the game, did that mean she was dealing drugs?

So Paige finally mentions her extensive dance experience.  Didn't know she was a cheerleader as well!

That's cool that Nyle was a math teacher.  I wonder what level math.  Reminds me of this article I saw a few months ago of "The World's Sexiest Math Teacher".    The guy  had a PhD and was a math professor and then became a model.

I didn't like Antonio's Argentine Tango trio dance, but loved the lifts in his Contemporary.


----------



## arnott

Glitterandstuds said:


> I do like that Paige and Allan are dating



I don't.  I was just starting to like Allan, and Paige has irked me since the beginning.


----------



## arnott

Derek's gonna be on Nashville again tonight.   In case you missed it last week here is a video of all his scenes:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x49yt85_derek-hough-nashville-051116_people


----------



## tamshac77

Not happy with the final three. Ginger is overrated and irritating for some reason. Nyle...eh. I LOVE Paige, and I'm finally a fan of Mark - his choragraphy is on fleek. Heartbroken about Wanya. He's a natural. Proud that he made it so far.


----------



## coutureinatl

Dancing with the Stars: Ginger Zee Injured, Can't Perform

Dancing with the Stars frontrunner Ginger Zee has injured her pelvis while rehearsing for the season finale, according to ABC News. It is unclear whether she'll be able to perform Monday.
Since the injury earlier in the week, the ABC News meteorologist has been experiencing muscle spasms in her lower back. "By Wednesday, I went to see a physical therapist for the show, Gina [Minchella], and she said my pelvis was forward and an inch off," Zee tells the network. "I came back the next day, and [my pelvis] was backward and an inch the other way. My pelvis was just moving all over."

Zee, 35, had her first child, a son named Adrian, in December, which she says has contributed to her pelvic instability.

Zee intends to compete in the final against Nyle DiMarco and Paige VanZant, but won't know for sure if she is cleared for performance until Monday afternoon. In the meantime, Jenna Johnson stood in for Zee on Sunday for camera blocking with Val Chmerkovsky.


----------



## ExBagHag

Hype.   Injury yes.....but hype.


----------



## coutureinatl

ExBagHag said:


> Hype.   Injury yes.....but hype.




Yep! They will play it off like it was touch and go. Miraculously Ginger will get cleared minutes before they go live


----------



## arnott

^ Reminds me of when Mark had his arm in a sling in that season with Sadie and then all of a sudden he could dance and was lifting her!


----------



## arnott

Looks like it's just an hour show tonight.


----------



## arnott

Nyle for the win!


----------



## arnott

They used to be called "super-sized freestyles" but I guess since all the regular dances are now super sized (which is really annoying) they are doing the opposite for the freestyles.

Wish this show would get back to basics.


----------



## chowlover2

Rooting for Nyle. Don't know how they will fill 2 hrs though, lots of filler.


----------



## SummerMango

Me too, Nyle for the win[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Rooting for Nyle. Don't know how they will fill 2 hrs though, lots of filler.



All the eliminated couples are back as usual.  Also they are doing a preview of Maks and Val's summer tour!


----------



## arnott

Today is Mark's 30th birthday.  Wonder if they'll bring out a cake like they did for Len's birthday.     Derek just posted this picture of them when they were 16.  That hair!  

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFy9vCFNojw/


----------



## Jesssh

arnott said:


> Today is Mark's 30th birthday.  Wonder if they'll bring out a cake like they did for Len's birthday.     Derek just posted this picture of them when they were 16.  That hair!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFy9vCFNojw/



Their faces look the same as now. It's like they have wigs on.


----------



## berta

Omg I did not see that


----------



## berta

PETA looked like she was ready to cry. Then the announcement


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Yaaaaaaas! Paige and Mark faces hahaha they were so sure they were going to win lol


----------



## arnott

Super happy with the result!     Nyle must have gotten all the votes since he was at the bottom of the leaderboard last night!

That being said, this has been the worst season of DWTS I've ever seen.  Having the troupe in almost every routine was extremely annoying.  I wish they'd get back to basics...ballroom dancing between two people without an army of people dancing in the background.   I watched  for Jodie this season.   If there is no Derek and no celeb I like next season, I'm probably not going to watch.


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> All the eliminated couples are back as usual. * Also they are doing a preview of Maks and Val's summer tour!*



Well that was a mess!  Did you all see Maks try to jump over that girl's head at the end and fail miserably?!     And then Maks had the nerve to ask who's better than his family!


----------



## arnott

Jesssh said:


> Their faces look the same as now. It's like they have wigs on.



  They've also both bulked up.


----------



## arnott

Anyone know if Nyle is the first deaf winner of DWTS?


----------



## Morgan R

arnott said:


> Anyone know if Nyle is the first deaf winner of DWTS?



Yes he was the first deaf winner though not the first deaf contestant. Marlee Matlin competed back in 2008 during season 6 but she was eliminated the 6th week.


----------



## coutureinatl

According to People Magazine, Peta and Maksim are expecting a baby


----------



## arnott

coutureinatl said:


> According to People Magazine, Peta and Maksim are expecting a baby





Wonder if she'll take next season off then.

LOL @ the first comment under that article:  "Not surprised, she had to do something to trap him since he was putting the wedding off so long."


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Von:  How can you not know who Elvis is?  *But I'm sure Witney and Lindsay don't know, but they don't know anything!
> *
> 
> 
> Erin looked horrible with her hair slicked back like that.  I don't think that's a good look on anyone.



So that's why Von said Witney and Lindsay don't know anything!


----------



## uhpharm01

coutureinatl said:


> According to People Magazine, Peta and Maksim are expecting a baby



Oh lawd


----------



## berta

coutureinatl said:


> According to People Magazine, Peta and Maksim are expecting a baby


If true,  I'm happy for them.


----------



## coutureinatl

berta said:


> If true,  I'm happy for them.




It looks to be true, other news outlets have picked up the story too


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Well that was a mess!  Did you all see Maks try to jump over that girl's head at the end and fail miserably?!     And then Maks had the nerve to ask who's better than his family!



Lol I was going to surprise my mom with tickets to their show when it comes to town but after seeing that I think I'll save my money!


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> Lol I was going to surprise my mom with tickets to their show when it comes to town but after seeing that I think I'll save my money!



So you thought it was a mess too?  Did you see their performance on Ellen?  That was a little better!


----------



## arnott

berta said:


> If true,  I'm happy for them.



If it's true I hope she doesn't leave long term like Edyta.  She is one of my favourite dancers.


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> So you thought it was a mess too?  Did you see their performance on Ellen?  That was a little better!



Yeah, I definitely wasn't impressed. I'll give Val the benefit of the doubt because he and Ginger were still in the competition but I don't know what to say about Maks...


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> Yeah, I definitely wasn't impressed. I'll give Val the benefit of the doubt because he and Ginger were still in the competition but I don't know what to say about Maks...



Val will probably be ok on the tour but Maks will probably dance half-assed.

I wonder how their ticket sales are doing.  I know they added an extra show in NYC because the first one sold out.

It's funny how they keep calling it the biggest, best dance show of the summer but waited until both DWTS and the Houghs weren't touring.


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Val will probably be ok on the tour but Maks will probably dance half-assed.
> 
> I wonder how their ticket sales are doing.  I know they added an extra show in NYC because the first one sold out.
> 
> It's funny how they keep calling it the biggest, best dance show of the summer but waited until both DWTS and the Houghs weren't touring.




I'm curious about the ticket sales too. They had a Groupon for them so  I guess they aren't selling too well? I was interested in the VIP package but there's no way I was going to pay those prices.


----------



## chowlover2

Peta is definitely pregnant. ET said she has been trying prior to their engagement...


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> I'm curious about the ticket sales too. They had a Groupon for them so  I guess they aren't selling too well? I was interested in the VIP package but there's no way I was going to pay those prices.



You could get the $300 one?   I want someone to go meet them because I'm curious what they're like/how they treat fans!


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> Lol I was going to surprise my mom with tickets to their show when it comes to town* but after seeing that I think I'll save my money!*



Derek be like:


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> You could get the $300 one?   I want someone to go meet them because I'm curious what they're like/how they treat fans!



I'm going to keep an eye on the website and Groupon, livingsocial etc to see if the VIP packages go on sale. If they come down to a reasonable price I'll probably buy them for my mom and I because I too want to meet them!



arnott said:


> Derek be like:


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> I'm curious about the ticket sales too. *They had a Groupon for them* so  I guess they aren't selling too well? I was interested in the VIP package but there's no way I was going to pay those prices.



What was the Groupon they had?


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> What was the Groupon they had?



It's not letting me pull it up anymore, probably because it expired, but I think it was around $49 for a general admission ticket.


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> It's not letting me pull it up anymore, probably because it expired, but I think it was around $49 for a general admission ticket.



I see, I'm guessing that was for a balcony seat.


----------



## arnott

So nice to see Derek dancing again.  New music video:


----------



## arnott

It's confirmed!


----------



## SummerMango

arnott said:


> It's confirmed!



Awww so happy for them both. Major congratulations [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## chowlover2

I never thought Maks would settle down!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I never thought Maks would settle down!



Why?  He seems more than ready!


----------



## chowlover2

He was engaged to Karina a few years back and nothing ever happened.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> He was engaged to Karina a few years back and nothing ever happened.



Well Karina is a serial engagement breaker!


----------



## arnott

I was really curious what Maks and Val would be like at their meet and greets so I looked up some of the pictures.  In a lot of the pics they are hugging and/or kissing fans.   That's nice to see because a while back when they were about to do the DWTS tour Val seemed to imply that you would only get a hug if you were hot!    Good that Peta doesn't mind Maks kissing fans either!   Never thought they would beat Derek when it comes to giving affection to their  fans!


----------



## arnott

Maks posted this ultrasound.   Wonder when Peta is due.


----------



## carvedwords

arnott said:


> Maks posted this ultrasound.   Wonder when Peta is due.



She's due in Jan.


----------



## arnott

carvedwords said:


> She's due in Jan.



 That seems like so long!


----------



## arnott

For those of you who are in the LA area, Derek and Julianne have a free event this Saturday:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHlB3YohcsC/


----------



## arnott

For those in the LA area, you can meet Derek and Julianne for a hike this Thursday:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHyEMhZBjrI/?taken-by=derekhough


----------



## arnott

Tom and Derek both got Emmy nominations!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Tom and Derek both got Emmy nominations!


Wonderful news!


----------



## arnott

Ok, I remember Carrie Ann saying she knew she made it when she went sliding down a pole topless at the beginning of Madonna's Girlie show concert.  Just looked  it up and she's only wearing a thong!     Must say her pole dancing was impressive!  Such flexibility and hanging upside down on the pole using just one leg!  lol


----------



## arnott

Robert and Kym got married today!  Congrats to them!

http://www.people.com/article/kym-johnson-robert-herjavec-wedding


----------



## chowlover2

They are a really cute couple! Kym's dress is gorgeous!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> They are a really cute couple! Kym's dress is gorgeous!



This instagram has video of Robert and Kym dancing at their wedding.  Looks like they performed their first dance together, their Cha Cha from DWTS!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIjTh60j8fI/?taken-by=purederekhough


----------



## arnott

GMA reported on Robert and Kym's wedding!


----------



## arnott

New season starts September 12th!  Which stars would you like to see on?  Here's my wish list:

Rebecca Wisocky
Coco
Shania Twain
Whitney Thore


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> New season starts September 12th!  Which stars would you like to see on?  Here's my wish list:
> 
> Rebecca Wisocky
> Coco
> Shania Twain
> Whitney Thore



Coco!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Coco!



I've been saying Coco for years!   I remember on her show she did a dance/cheer for Ice that ended with her doing the splits!     I think she's quite athletic so I would like to see what she can do.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I've been saying Coco for years!   I remember on her show she did a dance/cheer for Ice that ended with her doing the splits!     I think she's quite athletic so I would like to see what she can do.



She filled in for Holly Madison in "Peep Show " in Vegas a few years back. Her body was really great after that. I think she would do well.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> She filled in for Holly Madison in "Peep Show " in Vegas a few years back. Her body was really great after that. I think she would do well.



I don't know what that is, is there dancing in that?

It would also be nice to see Coco dressed in classy elegant outfits like long gowns instead of her usual tacky attire (not that there's anything wrong with that).


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I don't know what that is, is there dancing in that?
> 
> It would also be nice to see Coco dressed in classy elegant outfits like long gowns instead of her usual tacky attire (not that there's anything wrong with that).


Yes, it was about 3 summers ago and her body was so toned up after doing that show. It was the best her body ever looked-IMO.


----------



## arnott

Derek is doing Hairspray Live! this December.  Here's a pic of him with the cast:


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Derek is doing Hairspray Live! this December.  Here's a pic of him with the cast:



That should be great!


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> New season starts September 12th!  Which stars would you like to see on?  Here's my wish list:
> 
> Rebecca Wisocky
> Coco
> Shania Twain
> Whitney Thore



Adding Julia Louis-Dreyfus to my list.  Would love to see her do the Elaine dance!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Adding Julia Louis-Dreyfus to my list.  Would love to see her do the Elaine dance!



Yes!


----------



## arnott

Some pics from Robert and Kym's honeymoon.    Kym looks thicker than usual, I wondered if she was pregnant, but I guess if she was she wouldn't be jumping into the water like that.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...olic-waters-Bora-Bora-romantic-honeymoon.html


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder what Olympian will sign on for the new season???


----------



## arnott

For those of you in the LA area, you can meet the pros (Val, Witney, Sharna and more) at The Grove tomorrow.   They are having a dance lab from 5pm-7pm in the park!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Coco!



I can see her paired with Tony!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I can see her paired with Tony!


Yes!


----------



## Jesssh

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder what Olympian will sign on for the new season???


Have Tara and Johnny been on yet? Or do they belong to nbc?


----------



## chowlover2

Jesssh said:


> Have Tara and Johnny been on yet? Or do they belong to nbc?


Neither have been on DWTS, but unsure about NBC connection. I follow Tara on Twitter and Instagram, and honestly don't know when she would find the time. She is on the road 90% of her life.


----------



## arnott

Yay, Emma is back this season!     Hope she gets a contender for once!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Yay, Emma is back this season!     Hope she gets a contender for once!


I hope so too! I read somewhere that Amber Rose was going to be a contestant this year.


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> I hope so too! I read somewhere that Amber Rose was going to be a contestant this year.



That girl can twerk like no other!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder what Olympian will sign on for the new season???



I read that Ryan Lochte is in talks!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder what Olympian will sign on for the new season???



Simone Biles said that she would love to do the Spring season and that she wants Derek!     She has good taste!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> That girl can twerk like no other!


I wonder if they'll incorporate that into her routine lol



arnott said:


> I read that Ryan Lochte is in talks!


If he's on the show I won't be watching.



arnott said:


> Simone Biles said that she would love to do the Spring season and that she wants Derek!     She has good taste!


I think Derek or Mark usually get the gymnasts, right? So her odds of getting him are good!


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> I think Derek or Mark usually get the gymnasts, right? So her odds of getting him are good!



Derek will be tap dancing on Broadway next year so I don't think he will be on the show.   Sasha said that he would be a good partner for her because he's short.


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Derek will be tap dancing on Broadway next year so I don't think he will be on the show.   Sasha said that he would be a good partner for her because he's short.


Oh ok, I'm not up to date with DWTS news!


----------



## chowlover2

Maks is back! Was on GMA this morning and confirmed the news!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Maks is back! Was on GMA this morning and confirmed the news!



What?!  Shocked!  Especially with him expecting a baby and all.   I never thought he would come back.


----------



## arnott

Jenna is going to be a pro for the first time!         Good for her!


----------



## boxermom

If Ryan Lochte is on, I wonder if there would be some negative backlash?

I'd love to see Simone Biles or Aly Raisman do the show.


----------



## coutureinatl

Little Women: L.A.’s Terra Jole Joins ‘Dancing With the Stars’ Season 23


----------



## chowlover2

boxermom said:


> If Ryan Lochte is on, I wonder if there would be some negative backlash?
> 
> I'd love to see Simone Biles or Aly Raisman do the show.


Simone can't do it til spring. Her schedule is booked, but she wants to, so hopefully we will see her then.


----------



## arnott

boxermom said:


> If Ryan Lochte is on, I wonder if there would be some negative backlash?
> 
> I'd love to see Simone Biles or *Aly Raisman* do the show.



She already did it with Mark in 2013.       They came in 4th.


----------



## arnott

It's party time!!!       Derek is back as a pro!

And Julianne is back as a judge.


----------



## chowlover2

Just heard Babyface is going to do the show!

So happy Derek is back!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder what Olympian will sign on for the new season???



Laurie Hernandez is going to be on!


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> I hope so too! I read somewhere that *Amber Rose* was going to be a contestant this year.



According to ET, she will be paired with Maks!      Maks seems to do well with strong women.


----------



## arnott

Allison Holker is back after having her baby!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> According to ET, she will be paired with Maks!      Maks seems to do well with strong women.



I saw that too! Poor Maks, he always gets the strong willed ones haha


----------



## arnott

Rumour is that Derek got 64 year old Marilu Henner!      No one can say Derek always gets the ringers this time!       That's the kind of partner Tony usually gets so I hope Tony gets the 16 year old gymnast this time!


----------



## ozmodiar

arnott said:


> Rumour is that Derek got 64 year old Marilu Henner!      No one can say Derek always gets the ringers this time!       That's the kind of partner Tony usually gets so I hope Tony gets the 16 year old gymnast this time!


Marilu was a dancer when she was young. I think she'll do pretty well, she seems to be in good shape. I wonder if her super memory will help her learn choreography quickly.

Tony with the gymnast might be too much of a height difference but I'd like to see that partnership happen!


----------



## arnott

Vanilla Ice is going to be on!     

And I'm surprised Cheryl Burke is back.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Cheryl has nothing else going on so she had to come back. 

Weird casting lol


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Vanilla Ice is going to be on!
> 
> And I'm surprised Cheryl Burke is back.


I think Vanilla Ice will do quite well! My mom said she won't watch if someone her age isn't on it so I guess she'll watch since Marilu is there lol. I won't watch Ryan but overall I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of the competitors.


----------



## uhpharm01

Glitterandstuds said:


> Cheryl has nothing else going on so she had to come back.
> 
> Weird casting lol


Yes very weird casting

I'm not happy that they put Ryan with Cheryl. Smh


----------



## uhpharm01

But I'm happy that they put Amber Rose with Val. Hahah. That's going to be so good. Even though I'm not an Amber Rosee fan.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Vanilla Ice is going to be on!
> 
> And I'm surprised Cheryl Burke is back.


I'm not. All these pros leave thinking they are going to make big $$$ with their dance studios. They all seem to come back. Like actors on TV shows who leave and never hear about them again. I do realize dancing is hard on one's body, but if you want to succeed in your side jobs, I think you have to keep your name on the show to promote yourself. Edyta , Maks and Cheryl all have studios and are back. Even Derek and Julianne who are probably the most successful are back.

Is Julianne a 4th judge this season?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ozmodiar said:


> Marilu was a dancer when she was young. I think she'll do pretty well, she seems to be in good shape. I wonder if her super memory will help her learn choreography quickly.
> 
> Tony with the gymnast might be too much of a height difference but I'd like to see that partnership happen!


when they announced marilu henner i had a feeling we'd already seen her on there... no? she is a trained dancer so i expect she'd do well.


----------



## uhpharm01

chowlover2 said:


> I'm not. All these pros leave thinking they are going to make big $$$ with their dance studios. They all seem to come back. Like actors on TV shows who leave and never hear about them again. I do realize dancing is hard on one's body, but if you want to succeed in your side jobs, I think you have to keep your name on the show to promote yourself. Edyta , Maks and Cheryl all have studios and are back. Even Derek and Julianne who are probably the most successful are back.
> 
> Is Julianne a 4th judge this season?


Yes she is back as a judge this season


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I'm not. All these pros leave thinking they are going to make big $$$ with their dance studios. They all seem to come back. Like actors on TV shows who leave and never hear about them again. I do realize dancing is hard on one's body, but if you want to succeed in your side jobs, I think you have to keep your name on the show to promote yourself. *Edyta* , Maks and Cheryl all have studios and are back. *Even Derek and Julianne who are probably the most successful are back.*
> 
> *Is Julianne a 4th judge* this season?



Edyta is back?

Derek is back because NBC is letting him do double duty this Fall.   He starts rehearsals for Hairspray Live! in October.

I'm guessing Len won't be there since he has to judge the show in England.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> But I'm happy that they put Amber Rose with Val. Hahah. That's going to be so good. Even though I'm not an Amber Rosee fan.



Amber Rose is with Maks,  Val got Laurie.    

I think it's hilarious that Witney got Vanilla Ice.   She wasn't even born when Ice Ice Baby came out!

And Emma gets another old guy.         Her and Jenna should have switched partners.


----------



## arnott

I wonder why Mark is not back?  I don't think he has ever taken a season off.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I wonder why Mark is not back?  I don't think he has ever taken a season off.


Oh the   strange young guy


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I wonder why Mark is not back?  I don't think he has ever taken a season off.


Maybe because of That injury from last season


----------



## arnott

Ryan's got his eye on Cheryl!      If she's single I wouldn't be surprised if they hook up! 







LOL @ his, "I'm a good boy" hairstyle!     






http://www.eonline.com/news/791031/...-the-eye-is-the-internet-s-next-favorite-meme


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Ryan's got his eye on Cheryl!      If she's single I wouldn't be surprised if they hook up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/791031/...-the-eye-is-the-internet-s-next-favorite-meme


I think Ryan has a girlfriend


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I think Ryan has a girlfriend



Well Cheryl was rumoured to be hooking up with Drew Lachey when his wife was pregnant,  so I don't think that matters!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Well Cheryl was rumoured to be hooking up with Drew Lachey when his wife was pregnant,  so I don't think that matters!


Deleted Post


----------



## arnott

All the  pairings:

Laurie Hernandez is paired with Valentin Chmerkovskiy

Ryan Lochte is paired with Cheryl Burke

Mauren McCormick is paired with Artem Chigvintsev

Amber Rose is paired with Maksim Chmerkovskiy

Terra Jolé is paired with Sasha Farber

Marilu Henner is paired with Derek Hough 

Rick Perry is paired with Emma Slater

Jake T. Austin is paired with Jenna Johnson

Calvin Johnson is paired with Lindsay Arnold

Kenny 'BabyFace' Edmonds is paired with Allison Holker

Vanilla Ice is paired with Witney Carson

James Hinchcliffe is paired with Sharna Burgess

Jana Kramer is paired with Gleb Savchenko


----------



## uhpharm01

There are the pairing with pictures at this link below 

https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/dancing-stars-cast-revealed-everything-120336488.html


----------



## Sassys

OMG, why the hell is Babyface doing this show?!?!?!


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> OMG, why the hell is Babyface doing this show?!?!?!


Lol. I'm wondering the same thing


----------



## chowlover2

Amber won't put up with Maks and his attitude, can't wait for fireworks between them!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sassys said:


> OMG, why the hell is Babyface doing this show?!?!?!





uhpharm01 said:


> Lol. I'm wondering the same thing



Midlife crisis?  I saw him in concert earlier this month and LOVED his set.  The reason why I say midlife crisis is he ripped his shirt open during the show, which I never would've pegged him for doing.  Just like I'd never think he'd do DWTS.



chowlover2 said:


> Amber won't put up with Maks and his attitude, can't wait for fireworks between them!



I hope she does well.


----------



## chowlover2

LavenderIce said:


> Midlife crisis?  I saw him in concert earlier this month and LOVED his set.  The reason why I say midlife crisis is he ripped his shirt open during the show, which I never would've pegged him for doing.  Just like I'd never think he'd do DWTS.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she does well.


I do too!


----------



## chowlover2

Mark Ballas isn't doing the show this season, going to do Jersey Boys on Broadway. A good fit I think!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Mark Ballas isn't doing the show this season, going to do Jersey Boys on Broadway. A good fit I think!



I was just about to post that!


----------



## arnott

Some info from the executive producer:

http://www.tvguide.com/news/dancing...s-why-ryan-lochte-deserves-to-tell-his-story/

_"There's a lot of [presidential] debates in the first few weeks of the season, so we've jumped around with our schedule a bit, which has left us in Week 3 with just a one-hour show instead of a two-hour show," he says. "So we've had to create possibly one of the most impactful shows we've ever done. There will be 12 dances in one hour, the couples are going to have to face off against each other, so we're going to pair them into six different powers. Never has more dancing been done in one hour of television!" 

Additionally, Dancing With the Stars is working on a Cirque de Soleil tie-in spectacular, bringing in the Andrés Ruis Orchestra (though that still has to be confirmed), hoping to bring back the Showstoppers episode, tying in one episode with Halloween and bringing in plenty of guest judges that will be announced later.
_
Not looking forward to all those guest judges!     I wonder if they will still have a switch up week.


----------



## limom

Rooting for Amber.
I will watch until she is eliminated.
I am also dying to watch the former governor of Texas dancing


----------



## arnott

GMA pre-party this morning!


----------



## arnott

Who's watching tonight?!       

Derek and Marilu are  going to be dancing first!


----------



## 19flowers

I'll be watching!


----------



## nova_girl

I would watch but they're showing football. It's reairing tomorrow morning but I'll be at work so I'll have to catch it on demand I guess. I'll be counting on you guys to give me the play by play!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Vanilla Ice took me back, I was so happy watching him. 

Jana & her partner were HOT, WOW!


----------



## uhpharm01

So Len is back this year as a judge.


----------



## nova_girl

Glitterandstuds said:


> Vanilla Ice took me back, I was so happy watching him.
> 
> Jana & her partner were HOT, WOW!



I'm looking forward to watching Vanilla Ice


----------



## Jujuma

What just happened???


----------



## Rouge H

Really, I heard a thump before breaking to commercial.


----------



## uhpharm01

Jujuma said:


> What just happened???


Someone went to do attack to Ryan Locke unfortunately.


----------



## Rouge H

Oh no!


----------



## uhpharm01

* DWTS Ryan Lochte Rushed on Stage Man Tackled and Detained *
source: http://www.tmz.com/2016/09/12/ryan-lochte-rushes-dwts-stage-tackled-and-detained/

*Ryan Lochte* was on the verge of being attacked Monday night during the live season premiere of "Dancing with the Stars" ... and the man who rushed the staged was taken down by security and detained.

Lochte had just finished a foxtrot with Cheryl Burke and they were standing next to Tom Bergeron to get the judges' feedback, when a group in the audience ripped their shirts open to reveal the round symbol for "No Lochte" on their chests.  The group was booing the swimmer when one rushed the stage.

The cameras did not capture the incident, but viewers on the East Coast could hear the commotion.  

We don't know if the guy in question was arrested.


----------



## arnott

Here is an eyewitness account from Danica McKellar:

https://www.periscope.tv/w/1OyJAvrydbLxb#


----------



## arnott

Someone posted this on instagram.   You can see security on top of the guys who stormed the stage and Derek yelling at the row of protesters near the end!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BKR2npzgxhb/?taken-by=eddiemoses


----------



## arnott

Glitterandstuds said:


> Vanilla Ice took me back, I was so happy watching him.
> 
> *Jana & her partner were HOT, WOW!*



Jana irked me before I even saw her dance.     I see the show is trying to push them being the "sexy couple" down our throats!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> So Len is back this year as a judge.



I wonder why Julianne is back then when they only have time to let 3 judges talk.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I wonder why Julianne is back then when they only have time to let 3 judges talk.


----------



## Rouge H

It's only when they do the two hour shows that three are able to talk. That's what they said at the beginning of the show.


----------



## arnott

GMA covered the protesters incident.  Here's what we didn't see on TV:


----------



## arnott

Rouge H said:


> Really, I heard a thump before breaking to commercial.



That would be the sound of a protester getting tackled.   lol


----------



## arnott

Someone posted what was going on backstage during the incident.  You can see Derek running out, then Lindsay, then Val:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BKS2_y9DK35/?taken-by=happyhough05


----------



## buzzytoes

Jeez such drama!!! Wonder what those guys planned on doing on the stage - they looked like they had no clue what to do once they actually got up there LOL


----------



## arnott

buzzytoes said:


> Jeez such drama!!! Wonder what those guys planned on doing on the stage - *they looked like they had no clue what to do once they actually got up there* LOL


----------



## RowanOak

I've been sick while all of this has been going on, but I dragged myself up to see DWTS Monday night.  After the (near) ending when we all saw that "something" dramatic had happened, I told my husband about it, and he asked me where we could go to find out WHAT had happened, I said the word "arnott."  Since it was live, I wasn't sure that any of the tv stations would have the story yet, but I told him this girl named arnott on the PF would get it right first.  So a toast to you, arnott, as our source on everything DWTS, and thanks for all the videos on what happened.


----------



## Brandless

I wish Julianne would just go back to being one of the dancers. She annoys me as a judge. She's even giving the lowest scores to all the pairs.


----------



## arnott

Here's the coverage from Access Hollywood!    Derek cracked me up with his last comment.   "It's ok, I was wearing my sparkly rhinestone jacket.   I would have died in style baby!"    Hahaha!


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> I've been sick while all of this has been going on, but I dragged myself up to see DWTS Monday night.  After the (near) ending when we all saw that "something" dramatic had happened, I told my husband about it, and he asked me where we could go to find out WHAT had happened, I said the word "arnott."  Since it was live, I wasn't sure that any of the tv stations would have the story yet, but I told him this girl named arnott on the PF would get it right first.  So a toast to you, arnott, as our source on everything DWTS, and thanks for all the videos on what happened.



Aw,  thanks from a fellow OG!       We joined this forum a day apart from each other.    Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Here's the coverage from Access Hollywood!    Derek cracked me up with his last comment.   "It's ok, I was wearing my sparkly rhinestone jacket.   I would have died in style baby!"    Hahaha!



Love that Derek!


----------



## arnott

Brandless said:


> I wish Julianne would just go back to being one of the dancers. She annoys me as a judge. She's even giving the lowest scores to all the pairs.



It would make sense if Len wasn't judging this season,  but he is, so I don't get why a 4th judge is needed.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> It would make sense if Len wasn't judging this season,  but he is, so I don't get why a 4th judge is needed.


Neither do I, and I really don't like having a 4th judge.

That said, I putting my money on Laurie Fernandez, she was fabulous!


----------



## sdkitty

Brandless said:


> I wish Julianne would just go back to being one of the dancers. She annoys me as a judge. She's even giving the lowest scores to all the pairs.


I noticed that.  Her score was lower than any other judge on pretty much all of them


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> Neither do I, and I really don't like having a 4th judge.
> 
> That said, I putting my money on Laurie Fernandez, she was fabulous!


I agree.  The only way I can see anyone beating her would be if it was a popularity issue.  Remember how long Sara Palin's daughter lasted even tho she wasn't performing well?


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> I agree.  The only way I can see anyone beating her would be if it was a popularity issue.  Remember how long Sara Palin's daughter lasted even tho she wasn't performing well?


True!


----------



## arnott

I feel like the show is spending money to make the show more annoying instead of enhancing it.   I think most people don't like having to sit through 4 judges talking, plus the troupe dancing in the competitive dances is a big distraction.   Did you see the 2 troupe members just sitting on the stairs and swaying back and forth during Rick Perry's dance?       I ended up looking at them instead of focusing on Rick and Emma.     Save the troupe for the super-sized freestyles in the finale.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I feel like the show is spending money to make the show more annoying instead of enhancing it.   I think most people don't like having to sit through 4 judges talking, plus the troupe dancing in the competitive dances is a big distraction.   Did you see the 2 troupe members just sitting on the stairs and swaying back and forth during Rick Perry's dance?       I ended up looking at them instead of focusing on Rick and Emma.     Save the troupe for the super-sized freestyles in the finale.


Agreed. I feel if they are using backup dancers the star has a problem and are using them to detract.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed. I feel if they are using backup dancers the star has a problem and are using them to detract.



It's not AS bad when they are all doing the same dance like in Ice Ice Baby, but in Rick's dance it was as distracting as having someone sitting in the background waving at you!


----------



## arnott

Maks, Cheryl, and Derek will be performing on the results show on Tuesday!       Good!


----------



## arnott

Did anyone here know who Jake was before DWTS?


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed. I feel if they are using backup dancers the star has a problem and are using them to detract.



Even Len complained about too much distraction in Sharna and James' dance!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

That result show needs to be 30m and not 2h, I FF to the end to see who got booted. 
I had no idea who Jake was but I felt bad for him.


----------



## chowlover2

Glitterandstuds said:


> That result show needs to be 30m and not 2h, I FF to the end to see who got booted.
> I had no idea who Jake was but I felt bad for him.


Agreed! I started watching and when I saw it was a rehash of Mon I switched over to NCIS. When Bull was over I switched over to see the last 3 min of DWTS, and that was all I needed to know.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! I started watching and when I saw it was a rehash of Mon I switched over to NCIS. When Bull was over I switched over to see the last 3 min of DWTS, and that was all I needed to know.



Did you miss the pro dances?   There was a good one at the one hour mark and then there was one featuring the return of Derek, Maks, and Cheryl at the hour and a half mark.


----------



## arnott

Glitterandstuds said:


> That result show needs to be 30m and not 2h, I FF to the end to see who got booted.
> I had no idea who Jake was but I felt bad for him.



I was trying to rush home from work to watch it live, but I didn't make it lol, so I too fast forwarded through a lot of it, which I don't usually do.

There's going to be another 2 hour results show next Tuesday!

Poor Jenna, seems like she has been on the troupe forever while her friends Witney and Lindsay have been pros, and then she finally gets her chance and gets booted first!


----------



## chowlover2

No Keo this season...


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> No Keo this season...



He's on the troupe.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> He's on the troupe.


I didn't notice him, will look for him Mon night. Another 2 hr show next Tues, ABC must have nothing else going on...


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I didn't notice him, will look for him Mon night. Another 2 hr show next Tues, ABC must have nothing else going on...



Well Monday's show will be only one hour.


----------



## arnott

Kevin O'Leary was in the ballroom on Monday.   I'm adding him to my list of people I want to see compete on DWTS.   I think he'd be hilarious!


----------



## arnott

One hour dance off show tonight!


----------



## arnott

So this week there was a skanky all-female pro number, next week there will be  an all-male pro number in the results show.   Also, Derek will be choreographing and dancing to a special number.   Yay!


----------



## arnott

It's Cirque du Soleil night!


----------



## uhpharm01

What happened with Amber Rose and Julianne Hough? What exactly did Julianne say to Amber that was so bad? Thanks


----------



## chowlover2

uhpharm01 said:


> What happened with Amber Rose and Julianne Hough? What exactly did Julianne say to Amber that was so bad? Thanks


She didn't say anything directly to Amber, but Amber heard snippets as she was dancing. Commenting on her sexuality which has been non-existent on DWTS compared to Amber and her usual twerking and such. I'm on Amber's side. She has been really covered up compared to other women on the show. And last weeks dance was mild compared to what it could have been. Julianne has nerve, I remember one dance of hers and you felt like you needed a shower afterwards. She needs to remember where she came from.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> What happened with Amber Rose and Julianne Hough? What exactly did Julianne say to Amber that was so bad? Thanks



That she felt a little uncomfortable watching her booty dance.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> That she felt a little uncomfortable watching her booty dance.


Oh, WOW!  Haha  Poor Julianne!  I'm sorry but a lot of these ballroom dances are very sexual. Julianna needs to get over herself. Not everyone has a flat chest and a flat butt.

Speaking of dancing, I don't think that Amber can dance.  I'm sorry.


----------



## arnott

Julianne looked ridiculous with that headband she had on tonight.  It looked like she had just rolled out of bed and that was her sleep mask on her forehead.

Allison looked like she was about to cry.

I think Calvin and Marilu were underscored while Terra was overscored.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> That she felt a little uncomfortable watching her booty dance.


Was it just me or was Amber dressed differently than other dancers last night ?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Laurie was AMAZING

Terra will forever be overscored. I thought Amber was a little extra on the crap with Julianne


----------



## arnott

Glitterandstuds said:


> Laurie was AMAZING
> 
> Terra will forever be overscored.* I thought Amber was a little extra on the crap with Julianne*



I agree.  "I'm actually a little bit uncomfortable right now" = body shaming is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> That she felt a little uncomfortable watching her booty dance.





chowlover2 said:


> She didn't say anything directly to Amber, but Amber heard snippets as she was dancing. Commenting on her sexuality which has been non-existent on DWTS compared to Amber and her usual twerking and such. I'm on Amber's side. She has been really covered up compared to other women on the show. And last weeks dance was mild compared to what it could have been. Julianne has nerve, I remember one dance of hers and you felt like you needed a shower afterwards. She needs to remember where she came from.


What about that dance her and her brother did together several seasons ago ?!


----------



## chowlover2

I think they might as well give the mirrorball to Laurie Fernandez right now, she's fantastic!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I didn't notice him, will look for him Mon night. Another 2 hr show next Tues, ABC must have nothing else going on...



Did you see Keo in Derek's dance tonight?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Did you see Keo in Derek's dance tonight?


No, I watched NCIS. The results show bores me 99% of the time so I don't watch. I'll look for him Monday, he'll be in more.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> What about that dance her and her brother did together several seasons ago ?!



Which one?   The Great Balls of Fire one from 2008?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Which one?   The Great Balls of Fire one from 2008?


Yes!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> No, I watched NCIS. The results show bores me 99% of the time so I don't watch. I'll look for him Monday, he'll be in more.



You missed Sasha proposing to Emma live on the show!     Also, Derek playing the drums and dancing at the same time!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes!



What's wrong with that?     No sexy stuff here!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> You missed Sasha proposing to Emma live on the show!     Also, Derek playing the drums and dancing at the same time!


I know! I did see Emma and Sasha's home on ET last week. They are so cute together. I don't know why, my heart isn't in this season. I feel like the cast is lackluster. And you know I love Derek, but not digging him with Marilu. Wish he were with Laurie, but I realize he can't get the winner every season. I think I like him with someone younger. I see Marilu more with Tony Dovolani, who isn't even there this season. I just feel something is lacking.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I know! I did see Emma and Sasha's home on ET last week. They are so cute together. I don't know why, my heart isn't in this season. I feel like the cast is lackluster.* And you know I love Derek, but not digging him with Marilu. Wish he were with Laurie, but I realize he can't get the winner every season. I think I like him with someone younger. I see Marilu more with Tony Dovolani, who isn't even there this season. *I just feel something is lacking.



I think they gave Derek Marilu in response to all the people going, "It's not fair!  Derek always gets the young flexible ones!  Let's see how he does with a 65 year old woman!"


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I think they gave Derek Marilu in response to all the people going, "It's not fair!  Derek always gets the young flexible ones!  Let's see how he does with a 65 year old woman!"


I  figured as much. She's not bad, so he's lucky.


----------



## arnott

Next week is most memorable year night.   

Here’s what songs the celebs are dancing to:

*Marilu Henner* & *Derek Hough* – Viennese Waltz – “Surprise Yourself” by *Jack Garratt
*
*Laurie Hernandez* & *Valentin Chmerkovskiy* – Paso Doblé – “Rise” by *Katy Perry
*
*James Hinchcliffe* & *Sharna Burgess* – Tango – “The Right Time” by *Yves V *featuring *Mike James
*
*Calvin Johnson Jr.* & *Lindsay Arnold* – Jazz – “Ain’t No Mountain High Enough” by *Marvin Gaye*and *Tammi Terrell

Terra Jolé* & *Sasha Farber* – Contemporary – “Stand by Me” by *Florence + The Machine
*
*Jana Kramer* & *Gleb Savchenko* – Contemporary – “In My Daughter’s Eyes” by *Martina McBride
*
*Ryan Lochte* & *Cheryl Burke* – Contemporary – “A Song for You” by *Leon Russell
*
*Maureen McCormick* & *Artem Chigvintsev* – Foxtrot – “From the Ground Up” by *Dan + Shay
*
*Amber Rose* & *Maksim Chmerkovskiy* – Samba – “Woman Up” by *Meghan Trainor*


----------



## arnott

It's Latin Night!


----------



## chowlover2

Latin Night is my fav night!


----------



## arnott

Well Amber could not dance but she made herself more likeable and probably gained a lot of fans on this show.    Never thought she would be the one to run away crying!


----------



## arnott

I've been pleasantly surprised with Lindsay.    When she first became pro with Victor Ortiz in 2013 I didn't like her at all and thought she was incredibly boring.    The producers must have thought so too because after that she was demoted back to the troupe for several seasons until Peta injured herself last year.   Lindsay's choreography has greatly improved  and now she's pulling off the best lifts on the show!   Good for her!


----------



## arnott

Happy with who went home!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Happy with who went home!


Me too! Ryan can go next!


----------



## Freckles1

I'm tired of the girl country singer - sorry can't remember her name? Anyway she's starting to bother me. 
Love the little gal with Sasha!! She's fantastic!!


----------



## chowlover2

Freckles1 said:


> I'm tired of the girl country singer - sorry can't remember her name? Anyway she's starting to bother me.
> Love the little gal with Sasha!! She's fantastic!!


I'm with you! Aside from Laurie I really like the race car driver and football player. And Terre is giving it her all!


----------



## arnott

So glad Len spoke up about how annoying all the extra dancers are!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> So glad Len spoke up about how annoying all the extra dancers are!


Yes! We really only need to see them in the freestyle finale.


----------



## arnott

Halloween Show tonight!      I'm glad Ryan has lasted this long but think tonight should be his night to go.    Him or  Jana.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Halloween Show tonight!      I'm glad Ryan has lasted this long but think tonight should be his night to go.    Him or  Jana.


Agreed!


----------



## arnott

James' dance tonight was awesome!     I've never liked Jana but her dance was good too!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> James' dance tonight was awesome!     I've never liked Jana but her dance was good too!



I want James or Laurie to get the Mirrorball! I feel so bad for Sharna, she has put a lot of work in with him.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I want James or Laurie to get the Mirrorball! *I feel so bad for Sharna, she has put a lot of work in with him.*



Would have liked to see her as Harley!     I would prefer James to win over Laurie.    If James wins with Jenna, the mirrorball will still be Sharna's.


----------



## arnott

Idina Menzel is going to be guest judging on Monday!


----------



## uhpharm01

lovemysavior said:


> I'm rooting for Nyle too...I think it's so awesome of him to do so well despite being deaf. Ok, now can someone explain the whole thing with Sharna asking him if his previous relationship that he said was in for ten years was with a man...then he corrected her and said it was with a woman. I mean, that was like funny but kind of messed up if she was just assuming he was gay...lol...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app



*America’s Next Top Model’ Hunk Nyle DiMarco Comes Out As Sexually Fluid*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/nyle-dimarco-sexually-fluid_us_5617e6e8e4b0dbb8000e3b51


----------



## arnott

Derek sure looked thrilled to be eliminated!        I think he knew ahead of time which was why he looked so happy all night.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Derek sure looked thrilled to be eliminated!        I think he knew ahead of time which was why he looked so happy all night.


His partner wasn't a good dancing.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Derek sure looked thrilled to be eliminated!        I think he knew ahead of time which was why he looked so happy all night.


I think you are right. I'm happy with who went home. Enjoyed last night a lot. Have been enjoying it since all the bad dancers were weeded out.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> His partner wasn't a good dancing.



True.   Their Samba last night was pretty good though.     I like Derek but have had enough of Marilu.      Looks like Derek did too.   Did you notice he was doing the happy dance to the scary music when they were about to be eliminated?    That's the first time I've ever seen anyone dancing to it.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> True.   Their Samba last night was pretty good though.     I like Derek but have had enough of Marilu.      Looks like Derek did too.   Did you notice he was doing the happy dance to the scary music when they were about to be eliminated?    That's the first time I've ever seen anyone dancing to it.


He was relieved! LOL!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> He was relieved! LOL!



Yep!   Everyone else is scared/worried/crying when it's down to the bottom 2.    Derek is happy dancing!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> True.   Their Samba last night was pretty good though.     I like Derek but have had enough of Marilu.      Looks like Derek did too.   Did you notice he was doing the happy dance to the scary music when they were about to be eliminated?    That's the first time I've ever seen anyone dancing to it.


LOL.  that was funny!


----------



## arnott

Soooo.....do you think the male pros on the show wear dance belts or is that only for ballet dancers?!        I didn't even know they existed until seeing Lindsay's and Calvin's rehearsal package!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Soooo.....do you think the male pros on the show wear dance belts or is that only for ballet dancers?!        I didn't even know they existed until seeing Lindsay's and Calvin's rehearsal package!


Girl Haha. They probably are wearing the dance belts


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Soooo.....do you think the male pros on the show wear dance belts or is that only for ballet dancers?!        I didn't even know they existed until seeing Lindsay's and Calvin's rehearsal package!


I didn't know they existed either! I bet all the male pros wear them.


----------



## arnott

OOooohhh!!!!    That explains a lot!    So they are all wearing thongs!   haha     I always wondered how they never getting any lines under their tight pants and how their cracks often show!!       

For your information   :

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dance_belt


----------



## arnott

Erin Andrews is so goofy!


----------



## arnott

Out of those left, I want James to win !


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Out of those left, I want James to win !


I agree, he's come a long way! He's pro good.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I agree, he's come a long way! He's pro good.



Loved the Argentine Tango he did with Sharna blindfolded and his handstand at the end!

His trio Jive with Jenna, I didn't like too much.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Loved the Argentine Tango he did with Sharna blindfolded and his handstand at the end!
> 
> And he's a fellow Canadian which is a bonus!


Yes, the handstand blew me away!


----------



## arnott

Derek and Julianne will be hosting and dancing in a Disney Holiday Special on Thanksgiving night:


----------



## arnott

Who's watching the finals tonight?      I'm kinda meh about it.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Who's watching the finals tonight?      I'm kinda meh about it.


I am, but I honestly wish it were only an hour. They will stuff it with a lot of filler. Tomorrow night too.


----------



## arnott

That Derek made People  Magazine's Sexiest Man Alive issue.   He got Sexiest Dance Pro:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNFGWu0BvJZ/?taken-by=derekhough


----------



## arnott

Happy with who went home.        I think it will be down to James and Laurie.       Go James!


----------



## Brandless

arnott said:


> Happy with who went home.        I think it will be down to James and Laurie.       Go James!



Same here! Would you know if Sharna has already won a mirror ball before?


----------



## chowlover2

+3!


----------



## arnott

Brandless said:


> Same here! Would you know if Sharna has already won a mirror ball before?



Nope, she has not.   The closest she got was 2nd place with Nick Carter.    She also came in 3rd with Noah Galloway.


----------



## Brandless

arnott said:


> Nope, she has not.   The closest she got was 2nd place with Nick Carter.    She also came in 3rd with Noah Galloway.



Wow, it would be great if she wins this time with James!


----------



## Freckles1

Brandless said:


> Wow, it would be great if she wins this time with James!



I'm pulling for them!!


----------



## Freckles1

arnott said:


> Erin Andrews is so goofy!



She drives me crazy


----------



## uhpharm01

Laurie Hernandez won. Yayyy!!


----------



## chowlover2

I was going to be happy if either Laurie or James won. Was a slow season for me, didn't really get onboard until the second half.


----------



## arnott

Ugh, I was in the anybody but Val camp.   Poor Sharna, runner up yet again.    I had a feeling Laurie would win when they competed last, and I was even more sure when they announced she would be joining the tour.

I missed Derek in the finale.   He  danced with Marilu for literally 4 seconds in the opening dance and then disappeared!    He must be over it.   lol    Then when Marilu came back to dance in the middle of the show, it was with some dude I've never seen before!    I kind of felt bad for Marilu because she sounded so excited to dance with Derek in the finale.    She looked amazing tonight in the white costume.   64 years old and she has a body comparable to 22 year old Lindsay!


----------



## chowlover2

I thought the same about Derek as well! He didn't even hang around for the finale. Maybe getting ready for Disney Thanksgiving show?


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I thought the same about Derek as well! He didn't even hang around for the finale. *Maybe getting ready for Disney Thanksgiving show?*



No, that's already been taped.    I think he was rehearsing for the Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade he's going to be in tomorrow with the Hairspray Live cast!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> No, that's already been taped.    I think he was rehearsing for the Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade he's going to be in tomorrow with the Hairspray Live cast!


No wonder, he had to take the red eye out I imagine.


----------



## arnott

Can't believe Florence Henderson died.   When I saw her on the show a few weeks ago, I was thinking how good she looks.

Maureen must be devastated.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> No wonder, he had to take the red eye out I imagine.



Here's the performance:


----------



## uhpharm01

DWTS alum Mark Ballas tied the knot in Los Angeles this weekend.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ertainment+(Internal+-+Entertainment+-+Mixed)


----------



## chowlover2

Good for them. I wish them many years of happiness together!


----------



## arnott

That Derek is going to be a judge on NBC's new reality competition show  'World of Dance'   along with JLO and Ne-Yo.    The winner wins a million dollars!

http://variety.com/2016/tv/news/world-of-dance-derek-hough-neyo-jennifer-lopez-judges-1201928896/


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> That Derek is going to be a judge on NBC's new reality competition show  'World of Dance'   along with JLO and Ne-Yo.    The winner wins a million dollars!
> 
> http://variety.com/2016/tv/news/world-of-dance-derek-hough-neyo-jennifer-lopez-judges-1201928896/


That should be good!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> That should be good!



Derek just confirmed on the Ellen show that he's not going to do the next season of DWTS because of this new show.

Kind of relieved that  I don't have to watch next season!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Derek just confirmed on the Ellen show that he's not going to do the next season of DWTS because of this new show.
> 
> Kind of relieved that  I don't have to watch next season!


I'm looking forward to seeing him in Hairspray!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Good for them. I wish them many years of happiness together!



Derek talks about his best man speech here!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing him in Hairspray!



It's on tonight!    Go Derek!!


----------



## arnott

I went to Nick Carter's concert a couple of weeks ago and he was asking if we all watched Dancing With the Stars.   He said, "I know you all voted for me!"     lol


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I went to Nick Carter's concert a couple of weeks ago and he was asking if we all watched Dancing With the Stars.   He said, "I know you all voted for me!"     lol


That's too funny!

Derek is so talented. Actually Julianne and Mark Ballas too!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> That's too funny!
> 
> Derek is so talented. Actually Julianne and Mark Ballas too!



Nick then said, "Even though I didn't win Dancing with the Stars, I still feel like I've won because i've got you guys!"     

Did you see Derek sing Nicest Kids in Town?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Nick then said, "Even though I didn't win Dancing with the Stars, I still feel like I've won because i've got you guys!"
> 
> Did you see Derek sing Nicest Kids in Town?



Yes!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Yes!



I think they should do Little Shop of Horrors live and Derek should play Seymour!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I think they should do Little Shop of Horrors live and Derek should play Seymour!


That would be awesome!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> That would be awesome!



He would be perfect for the part!


----------



## arnott

Derek and Julianne just announced they are touring together this Spring.     This performance they did on GMA this morning is amazing!


----------



## chowlover2

They were both on The Chew this afternoon and the tour starts in April. Guess that's why they aren't doing DWTS.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> They were both on The Chew this afternoon and the tour starts in April. Guess that's why they aren't doing DWTS.



Oh Julianne is not either?    Derek wasn't going to do DWTS anyways because he's doing World of Dance on NBC.    I'm kinda ticked that they are not coming to the city I saw them in last year.     Now I can't see them.       I'm was hoping for another hot Hough kiss!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Oh Julianne is not either?    Derek wasn't going to do DWTS anyways because he's doing World of Dance on NBC.    I'm kinda ticked that they are not coming to the city I saw them in last year.     Now I can't see them.       I'm was hoping for another hot Hough kiss!


I haven't seen their tour dates, I think Julianne mentioned they were starting in Cleveland in mid April. They want to finish before she gets married. Right now Derek is living with her.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I haven't seen their tour dates, I think Julianne mentioned they were starting in Cleveland in mid April. They want to finish before she gets married. Right now Derek is living with her.



Here's a list of all the dates:

http://www.moveliveontour.com/events

When is she getting married?    Derek is living with her because his house is in the process of being built.   When Julianne's house was being built she lived with him for over a year!


----------



## chowlover2

The closest to me is in Lancaster, PA, about 90 minutes away. Amish country.


----------



## berta

No south Florida


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> The closest to me is in Lancaster, PA, about 90 minutes away. Amish country.



You going?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> You going?


No, if they were in Philly I would. I wonder why so many off the beaten track venues?


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> They were both on The Chew this afternoon and the tour starts in April. Guess that's why they aren't doing DWTS.



Finally watched them on The Chew.      LOL @ them taking the group picture just when Derek was looking down.   Poor Derek!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

arnott said:


> Here's a list of all the dates:
> 
> http://www.moveliveontour.com/events
> 
> When is she getting married?    Derek is living with her because his house is in the process of being built.   When Julianne's house was being built she lived with him for over a year!



Would have to be a summer wedding since her man is a hockey player & that's the only time.


----------



## uhpharm01

I hope this rumor is true that Usher will be on season 24. I'll be watching.


----------



## nova_girl

uhpharm01 said:


> I hope this rumor is true that Usher will be on season 24. I'll be watching.


If that's true I expect great dances from him! I wonder who his partner would be? I could see him with Sharna.


----------



## uhpharm01

nova_girl said:


> If that's true I expect great dances from him! I wonder who his partner would be? I could see him with Sharna.


Exactly


----------



## arnott

Here's a commercial for World of Dance that Derek is going to be on:


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Here's a commercial for World of Dance that Derek is going to be on:



Looks like it will be good!


----------



## arnott

Derek just released this dance today:



Music and vocals by Derek Hough 
Choreography by Travis Wall and Derek Hough 
Performed by Chantel Aguirre 
Produced by Big Man Productions


----------



## arnott

Peta posted this picture along with the caption:

Real life: I took this photo 8 days post birth. I left the hospital looking 5 months pregnant. Many people think a woman should shrink right back to her pre-birth weight immediately. That is just not the truth for most. The female body is incredible and resilient, but healing and strengthening take time. Now it's time for patience and hard work. Lots of love to all the new mamas out there on the journey.


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Peta posted this picture along with the caption:
> 
> Real life: I took this photo 8 days post birth. I left the hospital looking 5 months pregnant. Many people think a woman should shrink right back to her pre-birth weight immediately. That is just not the truth for most. The female body is incredible and resilient, but healing and strengthening take time. Now it's time for patience and hard work. Lots of love to all the new mamas out there on the journey.


I'm glad she posted that picture. I've never been pregnant but I know a lot of women feel pressure to go back to their pre-baby body right away and this shows that even someone young and fit doesn't immediately bounce back.


----------



## arnott

For those of you in the LA area, Derek and Julianne are doing their Move Interactive again where they invite everyone to work out with them.    I think that's so genuinely kind of them.    This Saturday they are inviting everyone to go take a spin class with them and even providing shoes:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPaat3Vg5rg/?taken-by=derekhough


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> For those of you in the LA area, Derek and Julianne are doing their Move Interactive again where they invite everyone to work out with them.    I think that's so genuinely kind of them.    This Saturday they are inviting everyone to go take a spin class with them and even providing shoes:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BPaat3Vg5rg/?taken-by=derekhough


Are you going?


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Are you going?



Nope, I don't live in LA!


----------



## chowlover2

New season starts March 20th!


----------



## arnott

That Derek directed/stared in/choreographed Michael Buble's music video which should be out for Valentine's Day.    Looks like it will be a tearjerker.


----------



## arnott

I had no idea Amber and Val were a couple!!       

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ap-sharing-passionate-kiss.html#ixzz4UvDLaJSk


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> I had no idea Amber and Val were a couple!!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ap-sharing-passionate-kiss.html#ixzz4UvDLaJSk


Whaaaaat? That's news to me too!


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> Whaaaaat? That's news to me too!



It's so weird to see them making out!


----------



## twin-fun

nova_girl said:


> Whaaaaat? That's news to me too!





arnott said:


> I had no idea Amber and Val were a couple!!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ap-sharing-passionate-kiss.html#ixzz4UvDLaJSk


They've been together since Amber's turn on DWTS, or at least came out publicly shortly after her turn ended.


----------



## arnott

I didn't know Carrie Ann got engaged!

http://people.com/celebrity/carrie-ann-inaba-robb-derringer-engaged-after-perfect-proposal/


----------



## arnott

Derek starred in and directed Michael Buble's music video while Michael is taking time off to take care of his son who has cancer:


----------



## arnott

Sharna is helping the Backstreet Boys choreograph their Vegas Residency!   That'll look good on the resume!


----------



## arnott

Ricki Lake's ex Christian died at only 45.      She wrote today:

"It is with a heavy heart that I share that my beloved soulmate, Christian Evans has passed. The world didn’t understand this man, but I did. He succumbed to his life long struggle with bipolar disorder. For anyone who has ever lost a family member or friend to mental illness, my heart goes out to you. I am a greater person for having known him and spent the past 6 and a half years of my life with him. He was a man of love and what mends my broken heart today is knowing that he is finally at peace and his spirit is free. Rest in peace, my love."


I remember him being in the audience cheering for her and her dedicating her Rumba to him:


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Ricki Lake's ex Christian died at only 45.      She wrote today:
> 
> "It is with a heavy heart that I share that my beloved soulmate, Christian Evans has passed. The world didn’t understand this man, but I did. He succumbed to his life long struggle with bipolar disorder. For anyone who has ever lost a family member or friend to mental illness, my heart goes out to you. I am a greater person for having known him and spent the past 6 and a half years of my life with him. He was a man of love and what mends my broken heart today is knowing that he is finally at peace and his spirit is free. Rest in peace, my love."
> 
> 
> I remember him being in the audience cheering for her and her dedicating her Rumba to him:




Wow, that is far too young to pass.


----------



## arnott

Maks and Peta have just been announced as pros!          

I'm surprised as Maks said he was going to stay home to be with the baby and wasn't coming back.


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Maks and Peta have just been announced as pros!
> 
> I'm surprised as Maks said he was going to stay home to be with the baby and wasn't coming back.


I feel like Maks has tried to leave and do other things but they haven't been successful so he comes back to DWTS.


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> I feel like Maks has tried to leave and do other things but they haven't been successful so he comes back to DWTS.



I think his tour with Val was successful!


----------



## coutureinatl

Looks like we have 2 confirmed contestants, Simone Biles and Mr T. Nick Viall is also in talks to join
http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...-for-dancing-with-the-stars-season-24-w468676


----------



## arnott

coutureinatl said:


> Looks like we have 2 confirmed contestants, Simone Biles and Mr T. Nick Viall is also in talks to join
> http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...-for-dancing-with-the-stars-season-24-w468676



I wonder who Simone will be paired with.           I think she said she wanted Derek, but Derek won't be doing this season.        Maybe Sasha since he's short?

I can see Emma getting Mr T.           She always gets the old guys.


----------



## arnott

coutureinatl said:


> Looks like we have 2 confirmed contestants, Simone Biles and Mr T. Nick Viall is also in talks to join
> http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...-for-dancing-with-the-stars-season-24-w468676



"...while presidential nominee Hillary ******* declined the network’s invite to partake in the competition."       

"The rest of the cast will be revealed on _Good Morning America _March 1."    That's next week!   So soon!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> "...while presidential nominee Hillary ******* declined the network’s invite to partake in the competition."
> 
> "The rest of the cast will be revealed on _Good Morning America _March 1."    That's next week!   So soon!


----------



## chowlover2

Mr. T is going to do the show and Nancy Kerrigan is rumored to be on!


----------



## uhpharm01

*Erika Girardi* is rumored to be on,too


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> "...while presidential nominee Hillary ******* declined the network’s invite to partake in the competition."
> 
> "The rest of the cast will be revealed on _Good Morning America _March 1."    That's next week!   So soon!


I can understand why she declined.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I can understand why she declined.



I would have watched for her.         Hoping there will be no celebs I like this season so I can skip it for once.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I would have watched for her.         Hoping there will be no celebs I like this season so I can skip it for once.


I do understand your point. But I think at her age it would be really hard on her physically and plus Her husband isn't in the best of health either. So all that traveling back and forth between NYC and Los Angeles would be hard on both of them.


----------



## coutureinatl

Bunch more names released: Nick Viall, Charo, Heather Morris, Erika Girardi, Fifth Harmony Member Normani Kordei and some bullrider/model Bonner Bolton.

http://people.com/tv/bachelor-nick-viall-charo-heather-morris-join-dancing-stars/


----------



## nova_girl

coutureinatl said:


> Bunch more names released: Nick Viall, Charo, Heather Morris, Erika Girardi, Fifth Harmony Member Normani Kordei and some bullrider/model Bonner Bolton.
> 
> http://people.com/tv/bachelor-nick-viall-charo-heather-morris-join-dancing-stars/


Charo is on?! My mom is going to be so happy. We saw her in Vegas years ago. Cuchi cuchi!


----------



## uhpharm01

nova_girl said:


> Charo is on?! My mom is going to be so happy. We saw her in Vegas years ago. Cuchi cuchi!


I love Charo. I'm watching this season


----------



## chowlover2

uhpharm01 said:


> I love Charo. I'm watching this season


I love Charo too! We will get the whole cast on Wed on GMA.


----------



## arnott

Cast reveal tomorrow morning!


----------



## arnott

Kym also said she's wasn't coming back and is back!


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> *I wonder who Simone will be paired with.  *         I think she said she wanted Derek, but Derek won't be doing this season.        *Maybe Sasha since he's short?*
> 
> I can see Emma getting Mr T.           She always gets the old guys.



Called it!


----------



## arnott

So Heather Morris was already a professional dancer as Beyonce's backup dancer and she was on SYTYCD!    We've had contestants with a lot of dancing experience but don't know if we've had a professional dancer.


----------



## chowlover2

DWTS doesn't care what kind of dance experience they have as long as it's not ballroom dance experience.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> DWTS doesn't care what kind of dance experience they have as long as it's not ballroom dance experience.



Then that's like having Allison Holker on the show as a contestant since she's a contemporary dancer and not a ballroom dancer.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Then that's like having Allison Holker on the show as a contestant since she's a contemporary dancer and not a ballroom dancer.


I know it's ridiculous, but that's what someone from the show said. I just heard it last week too, as it was about Heather Morris.


----------



## arnott

Did they say who the judges will be?             Is Len back?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Did they say who the judges will be?             Is Len back?



I saw Carrie, Bruno and Julianne in a preview, so maybe Len has a reduced role? I have not heard anything definite.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I saw Carrie, Bruno and Julianne in a preview, so maybe Len has a reduced role? I have not heard anything definite.



I didn't think   Julianne would be back as she's going on tour in April.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

This is a weak ass cast


----------



## arnott

Stumbled across this of Julianne, Mark , and Derek dancing together as kids.    Julianne was so talented!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Stumbled across this of Julianne, Mark , and Derek dancing together as kids.    Julianne was so talented!




All 3 are amazing! Is Mark back this season?


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> All 3 are amazing! *Is Mark back this season?*



Nope!


----------



## arnott

So apparently Derek is going to be on America Ninja Warrior.    Too funny!    He posted video of him training for it today!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> So apparently Derek is going to be on America Ninja Warrior.    Too funny!    He posted video of him training for it today!



Wow!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Wow!



I've always wanted him to do this show!                      I'd like Julianne to be on it too!


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> I didn't think   Julianne would be back as she's going on tour in April.



Julianne will be flying back every Monday to judge the show!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Julianne will be flying back every Monday to judge the show!



Wow! Is Len staying with the U.K. Version this spring?


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Wow! Is Len staying with the U.K. Version this spring?



According to the wiki page, Len will be judging as well.     This makes me even more glad I will not be watching.   Who the hell wants to sit through 4 judges talking!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> According to the wiki page, Len will be judging as well.     This makes me even more glad I will not be watching.   Who the hell wants to sit through 4 judges talking!


I don't like 4 judges either! Why aren't you watching?


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I don't like 4 judges either! Why aren't you watching?



Every time Derek isn't on I say I won't be watching, then I watch the first episode and get sucked in and have to watch the whole thing!         I said I would only watch if there is a celebrity I really like and there isn't.    I may watch it if it happens to be on or if Derek does a special performance but I'm going to delete it from my scheduled recordings.      I'll still check in here because I'm nosy though!     Are you watching?

I don't know why they keep on asking Julianne back to be a judge as fans clearly find her annoying.     I  also hate what the show has become with the troupe dancers in almost every single dance!        Also, the female pros' costumes are getting more and more distasteful.

Ok, I'm done b*tching!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Every time Derek isn't on I say I won't be watching, then I watch the first episode and get sucked in and have to watch the whole thing!         I said I would only watch if there is a celebrity I really like and there isn't.    I may watch it if it happens to be on or if Derek does a special performance but I'm going to delete it from my scheduled recordings.      I'll still check in here because I'm nosy though!     Are you watching?
> 
> I don't know why they keep on asking Julianne back to be a judge as fans clearly find her annoying.     I  also hate what the show has become with the troupe dancers in almost every single dance!        Also, the female pros' costumes are getting more and more distasteful.
> 
> Ok, I'm done b*tching!


Agree with all of the above, but nothing else is on, so I am in!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Agree with all of the above, but nothing else is on, so I am in!



Forgot to mention that interviews with Erin are also painful to watch as she's so awkward and constantly flubs her lines.      Anyone else notice that she often has to repeat her sentences because she messed up the first time?


----------



## arnott

Just deleted DWTS off my scheduled recordings.    After 6  and half  years,  I'm freeeeeeeee!                  Seriously though I feel relieved!


----------



## Brandless

I'm still watching because I have nothing else to watch on Mondays. I used to watch The Voice too but I'm getting tired of that.


----------



## nova_girl

I watched. Of course Simone did well and I was surprised at how well Rashad danced. I was excited to see my girl Charo but she was more annoying than Cloris Leachman!


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> I watched. Of course Simone did well and I was surprised at how well Rashad danced.* I was excited to see my girl Charo but she was more annoying than Cloris Leachman!*



What's wrong with her?            It looked like Tom really had to restrain her and it wasn't an act.

I don't think Simone is as good a dancer as Laurie.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> What's wrong with her?            It looked like Tom really had to restrain her and it wasn't an act.
> 
> I don't think Simone is as good a dancer as Laurie.


I thought you weren't watching this season? You got sucked back in...


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I thought you weren't watching this season? You got sucked back in...



I did not get sucked back in.     lol     I just watched parts of it because it happened to be on and I was home.    But it's still deleted from my scheduled recordings!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Wow! Is Len staying with the U.K. Version this spring?



Apparently Len is going to be here the entire season!   Not missing any shows!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm not watching either, the cast doesn't interest me but I read on twitter how people didn't like Erika


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm not watching either, the cast doesn't interest me but I read on twitter how people didn't like Erika


I got sucked into and watched most of it - glad Len was back (I thought he was leaving) but he really is a very good judge.  
Erika was ok - she was par with a lot of the others (at least score wise) I just don't think she did herself any favours by dancing to her own terrible song.  If I were a judge I would have deducted her a couple of points just for that! Also her "reason" for being there about showing how 45 years old women can still be sexy and vital was a little stale -we've already hear that line from previous women contestants. I also thought she came of entitled showing off her sports car and saying her to partner that if they win she'll give the car because she'll just get a new one.

I really liked the football player - forget his name but he was cute and gave very good performance. I think he's one to keep an eye on.


----------



## chowlover2

CanuckBagLover said:


> I got sucked into and watched most of it - glad Len was back (I thought he was leaving) but he really is a very good judge.
> Erika was ok - she was par with a lot of the others (at least score wise) I just don't think she did herself any favours by dancing to her own terrible song.  If I were a judge I would have deducted her a couple of points just for that! Also her "reason" for being there about showing how 45 years old women can still be sexy and vital was a little stale -we've already hear that line from previous women contestants. I also thought she came of entitled showing off her sports car and saying her to partner that if they win she'll give the car because she'll just get a new one.
> 
> I really liked the football player - forget his name but he was cute and gave very good performance. I think he's one to keep an eye on.


Agree about Rashad, think it will be between him and Simone.


----------



## uhpharm01

Did anyone see the PDA last night? 
http://m.tmz.com/#article/2017/03/21/dwts-crotch-grab-bonner/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

it was on in the background so i caught a few dances. why are the athletes always so good at dancing??!!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Did anyone see the PDA last night?
> http://m.tmz.com/#article/2017/03/21/dwts-crotch-grab-bonner/



    That just looks like hand misplacement!      Don't think he did that on purpose!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Agree about Rashad, think it will be between him and Simone.



I think this is the first time Emma has gotten a contender.


----------



## arnott

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it was on in the background so i caught a few dances. why are the athletes always so good at dancing??!!



Not all of them are.   Remember Keyshawn Johnson?      He's the one who said he doesn't even bop his head to the radio in the car!


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> I got sucked into and watched most of it - glad Len was back (I thought he was leaving) but he really is a very good judge.
> Erika was ok - she was par with a lot of the others (at least score wise) *I just don't think she did herself any favours by dancing to her own terrible song.  If I were a judge I would have deducted her a couple of points just for that!* Also her "reason" for being there about showing how *45 years old women can still be sexy and vital was a little stale* -we've already hear that line from previous women contestants. I also thought she came of entitled showing off her sports car and saying her to partner that if they win she'll give the car because she'll just get a new one.
> 
> I really liked the football player - forget his name but he was cute and gave very good performance. I think he's one to keep an eye on.



LOL lots of people have danced to their own song.   Vanilla Ice did, and Chris did the song from a Night at the Roxbury.

I didn't mind that she said that because she seems like she actually can dance.    The only thing slightly off putting to me was her saying she's fabulous.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> LOL lots of people have danced to their own song.   Vanilla Ice did, and Chris did the song from a Night at the Roxbury.
> 
> I didn't mind that she said that because she seems like she actually can dance.    The only thing slightly off putting to me was her saying she's fabulous.


Yes, she is really in love with herself. She is married to the guy who hired Erin Brockavich, obviously he has a type. I think her hubby is 30+ yrs older. Deep pockets, for her one birthday she got a Cartier Panther ring and a Chagall painting.


----------



## purseinsanity

arnott said:


> What's wrong with her?            It looked like Tom really had to restrain her and it wasn't an act.
> 
> I don't think Simone is as good a dancer as Laurie.


I can't for the life of me understand why Charo is famous.  She annoyed the crap out of me even as a small child!  What is her talent besides shaking her boobs and screaming coochi coochi?


----------



## purseinsanity

arnott said:


> Stumbled across this of Julianne, Mark , and Derek dancing together as kids.    Julianne was so talented!



So cute!


----------



## arnott

purseinsanity said:


> I can't for the life of me understand why Charo is famous.  She annoyed the crap out of me even as a small child!  *What is her talent besides shaking her boobs and screaming coochi coochi?*



          I did notice in her package that they zoomed in on her boobs a lot.

I've never heard of her before this show.

She looked pissed when Chris Kattan called her Mom!


----------



## uhpharm01

She was in wife swap a while back.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> LOL lots of people have danced to their own song.   Vanilla Ice did, and Chris did the song from a Night at the Roxbury.
> 
> I didn't mind that she said that because she seems like she actually can dance.    The only thing slightly off putting to me was her saying she's fabulous.


I just can't stand the song - I think its terrible - if it was  a decent  song I don't think it would have bothered me.


----------



## uhpharm01

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it was on in the background so i caught a few dances. why are the athletes always so good at dancing??!!


I think it's because they have to be limber or flexible while playing sports.


----------



## arnott

Now this is what I've been waiting for!!          Derek just posted this for his tour with Julianne.   This will be the one episode I'll be recording!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

uhpharm01 said:


> I think it's because they have to be limber or flexible while playing sports.



I don't think all athletes automatically make great dancers but I think they do have some advantages compared to contestants who aren't athletes.
First they are physically fit and can deal with the rigorous training and rehearsals that the contestants are put through. If you are tired its going to take you longer to learn and you more prone to mistakes
I also think athletes have an awareness of their bodies that non-athletes may not have - awareness of how your body moves, how your muscles work  etc help a lot in dance
I think some athletes like gymnasts or the ice skaters also have had some dance training to help them their gymanistic/skaing routines which would be a definite plus.  The more you become exposed to dance, like anything, the easier it is to learn even its a new type of dance.


----------



## uhpharm01

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't think all athletes automatically make great dancers but I think they do have some advantages compared to contestants who aren't athletes.
> First they are physically fit and can deal with the rigorous training and rehearsals that the contestants are put through. If you are tired its going to take you longer to learn and you more prone to mistakes
> I also think athletes have an awareness of their bodies that non-athletes may not have - awareness of how your body moves, how your muscles work  etc help a lot in dance
> I think some athletes like gymnasts or the ice skaters also have had some dance training to help them their gymanistic/skaing routines which would be a definite plus.  The more you become exposed to dance, like anything, the easier it is to learn even its a new type of dance.


Which is why a lot of people are upset about Heather Morris,former Beyoncé backup dancer being a part of the show this.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

uhpharm01 said:


> Which is why a lot of people are upset about Heather Morris,former Beyoncé backup dancer being a part of the show this.


I can understand that.


----------



## arnott

Not watching tonight's show but just happened to flip onto it to find Charo being restrained by Keo and shouting, "I'm going to get you!" to the judges!        What happened?    Acting like a crazy person yet again!


----------



## Rouge H

Charo needs to be removed from the show she's a loose cannon. She kept grabbing the mike out of the hosts hand and called out Bruno saying she was going to get him and his English sucked. I am shocked they didn't haul her arse out of there. I hope she is voted off.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Rouge H said:


> Charo needs to be removed from the show she's a loose cannon. She kept grabbing the mike out of the hosts hand and called out Bruno saying she was going to get him and his English sucked. I am shocked they didn't haul her arse out of there. I hope she is voted off.


She thinks she's being funny but she's not - she comes across as a crazy old lady.  She wasn't voted off this week but I bet she'll go next.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rouge H said:


> Charo needs to be removed from the show she's a loose cannon. She kept grabbing the mike out of the hosts hand and called out Bruno saying she was going to get him and his English sucked. I am shocked they didn't haul her arse out of there. I hope she is voted off.


she is way above my age group so i don't really know who she is, but her antics were totally classless. she's not funny at all. i hope she exists soon. is that her real personality or is she just behaving weird for the show??


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ccbaggirl89 said:


> she is way above my age group so i don't really know who she is, but her antics were totally classless. she's not funny at all. i hope she exists soon. is that her real personality or is she just behaving weird for the show??


I have vague memories of her from the 70s - She was kind of big then - she did the sexy outrageous (for the time) latina routine but if memory serves me right she is actually quite an accomplished Spanish classical guitarist.


----------



## Rouge H

Her rise to fame came from her classical guitar playing and then somehow changed into a self proclaimed sex-pot hoochie koo. I remember her growing up and she was as annoying then as she is now. How she landed on DWTS is a mystery and I'm sure until she's voted off they will have their hands full.


----------



## arnott

How was the show last night?    I didn't see any of the dances but heard that Len was being mean.    I only  saw Charo acting crazy after she got her scores and Chris being eliminated. I dislike Witney but feel bad for Chris, he looked so sad.


----------



## arnott

Derek's new music video!    Sing!    Sing!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> How was the show last night?    I didn't see any of the dances but heard that Len was being mean.    I only  saw Charo acting crazy after she got her scores and Chris being eliminated. I dislike Witney but feel bad for Chris, he looked so sad.


Len gave out a lot of low scores and was critical of a lot of the dancers - I thought most were valid if harshly said.  But that is just him. I respect him because he's a purest = he knows ballroom dancing and I feel over the years since this show has been on more and more liberties are being taken with routines. There are times when a dance is supposed to be  salsa or chacha, and there is hardly any content.  One comment struck me in particular was when the former backup dancer for Beyonce broke into hiphop routine (or whatever you call it) for a few minutes in the middle of whatever dance she is supposed to be doing (I forget) but Len said, we all know you can do "that" referring to her breakout but what we want to see you is your dance - implying that's what you're here for.  I think she was kind of embarrassed because I gather it was a rather controversial choice given her dance experience for her to be the show.  

My favourite is still the football star.  I don't know why I can't remember his name.  But he is such a natural.  He's cute too!!


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> Len gave out a lot of low scores and was critical of a lot of the dancers - I thought most were valid if harshly said.  But that is just him. I respect him because he's a purest = he knows ballroom dancing and I feel over the years since this show has been on more and more liberties are being taken with routines. There are times when a dance is supposed to be  salsa or chacha, and there is hardly any content.  One comment struck me in particular was when the former backup dancer for Beyonce broke into hiphop routine (or whatever you call it) for a few minutes in the middle of whatever dance she is supposed to be doing (I forget) but Len said, we all know you can do "that" referring to her breakout but what we want to see you is your dance - implying that's what you're here for.  I think she was kind of embarrassed because I gather it was a rather controversial choice given her dance experience for her to be the show.
> 
> My favourite is still the football star.  I don't know why I can't remember his name.  But he is such a natural.  He's cute too!!



Emma's partner?   Rashad?     Good, I hope they win after all the duds Emma has gotten stuck with in the past.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> How was the show last night?    I didn't see any of the dances but heard that Len was being mean.    I only  saw Charo acting crazy after she got her scores and Chris being eliminated. I dislike Witney but feel bad for Chris, he looked so sad.


I was actually glad Chris got the boot after he showed his x-rays. Chris broke his neck and his spine is fused. Mine too ( I didn't break my neck )  only mine are the 3 lower lumbar and I have 2 titanium rods. I understand him feeling better and wanting to do something, just did not want him to re-injure himself. It looks like he has one long rod and a lot of screws in his upper neck.


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> Len gave out a lot of low scores and was critical of a lot of the dancers - I thought most were valid if harshly said.  But that is just him. I respect him because he's a purest = he knows ballroom dancing and I feel over the years since this show has been on more and more liberties are being taken with routines. There are times when a dance is supposed to be  salsa or chacha, and there is hardly any content.  *One comment struck me in particular was when the former backup dancer for Beyonce broke into hiphop routine (or whatever you call it) for a few minutes in the middle of whatever dance* she is supposed to be doing (I forget) but Len said, we all know you can do "that" referring to her breakout but what we want to see you is your dance - implying that's what you're here for.  I think she was kind of embarrassed because I gather it was a rather controversial choice given her dance experience for her to be the show.
> 
> My favourite is still the football star.  I don't know why I can't remember his name.  But he is such a natural.  He's cute too!!



Ok, I just watched the dance on Facebook.    You mean the part where the 2 backup dancers came out?   Yeah that was stupid.     Why wasn't Maks dancing?

I didn't hear Len's comments but I agree that it should be about ballroom dancing and not whatever crap they want to do with a zillion backup dancers.        This show has not been the same since Conrad Green left.


----------



## rockhollow

I don't find Len's comments harsh, he does what he's there for, judge them on ballroom dancing.
That's what the show is suppose to be - ballroom dancing.
As the seasons have gone on, there seems to be less of that, and more entertainment.

Charo is way too over the top - and not the greatest dancer. I felt sorry for her partner. Again just another example of how the show has gone downhill. It's suppose to be about dancing not crazy antics.
I hope she goes next week.


----------



## arnott

Did the other judges agree with Len that it should be about Ballroom dancing?


----------



## arnott

I can just imagine Charo when she gets eliminated.    The credits will be rolling and the music playing and she still won't give Tom his mike back and keeps going and going.   That happened with Gary Busey but I think Charo will be way worse!


----------



## arnott

Julianne was interviewed by TV guide and said this about Charo:

_You sit next to Bruno, which means you are right in the crossfire between him and Charo. Do you fear for your life?
Hough: No, it is definitely a show, for sure. It reminds me of those old time variety shows, where someone would come out with one of those big canes and pull the person off. It reminds me of slapstick variety show humor, so it's pretty funny. Hey, you gotta go along with it. You gotta embrace it and go with the flow with it.
_
People actually find this funny?


----------



## arnott

Derek's explanation of the dance he's doing with Julianne tonight:

Tonight Julianne and I perform an extension of our last piece we danced together "Elastic Heart". A Part 2 if you will.
A very personal story that is dedicated to anyone who has gone through something difficult in their lives or is going through something currently. This piece represents closure.
If I could go back in time and tell my younger self in times of heart ache something. I would tell him that "Everything is going to be ok". And that's the message we hope to bring tonight
Everything is going to be ok.
LET GO of the feelings and the meanings that don't serve you.
And HOLD ON to what truly matters. Each other

https://www.instagram.com/p/BSbhh2JlU0G/?taken-by=derekhough


----------



## arnott

Gee that Derek sure can dance!             So nice to see him on TV again.      Turned the show off once his performance was over!        

Vegas night just seems like an excuse to wear skanky outfits.        Gee, I sound like an old fuddy-duddy.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> Gee that Derek sure can dance!             So nice to see him on TV again.      Turned the show off once his performance was over!
> 
> Vegas night just seems like an excuse to wear skanky outfits.        Gee, I sound like an old fuddy-duddy.


I didn't get the Vegas theme night either.  At least Charo was voted off.


----------



## arnott

A big deal was made out of Bonner's accidental crotch grab of Sharna, but check out Derek and Julianne's hand placements here!

http://www.gettyimages.ca/detail/ne...-are-set-to-celebrate-the-picture-id664495564

http://www.gettyimages.ca/detail/ne...-are-set-to-celebrate-the-picture-id664495924

http://www.gettyimages.ca/detail/ne...-are-set-to-celebrate-the-picture-id664495920


----------



## Tropigal3

arnott said:


> A big deal was made out of Bonner's accidental crotch grab of Sharna, but check out Derek and Julianne's hand placements here!
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.ca/detail/ne...-are-set-to-celebrate-the-picture-id664495920



Yes I saw that as well, lol.  But then it's part of the dance lift.


----------



## arnott

Tropigal3 said:


> Yes I saw that as well, lol.  But then it's part of the dance lift.



Really?    Do the guys always have to have their arms wedged up the girls' crotch?            He couldn't have it on her thigh, he really had to have it up there.   lol


----------



## CanuckBagLover

OMG - Rashad's dance was absolutely amazing!!!

Not surprised that Erika landed in the bottom two. Was really surprised that Mr. T was voted off.  Though he is not a great dancer, he is actually improving each week (while Erika is not- she's plateauing) and I thought he would be fan sentimental favourite.

What I did find interesting is that the year she chose as most important to her, was the year she moved to NY to start her career in the entertainment - not the birth of her child, not the marriage to her  husband (who she basically has to thank for her career because he's bankrolling it..

There were a lot of very emotional moments (some a bit overdone) but most of it was quite touching. It would be hard to be so vulnerable about some of these personal issues to the world.


----------



## rockhollow

OMG - Rashad's dance was absolutely amazing!!!
 yes it was, so glad to see the high scores!

So much emotion this week, as usual for this week. I enjoyed it, and found my eyes leaking throughout most it. I'll be glad next week when they get back to just dancing.

about Erika - she's not the greatest dancer, I was surprised she didn't go home this week, I know Mr T had lower judges scores, but though the fans would save him.


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> OMG - Rashad's dance was absolutely amazing!!!
> 
> Not surprised that Erika landed in the bottom two. Was really surprised that Mr. T was voted off.  Though he is not a great dancer, he is actually improving each week (while Erika is not- she's plateauing) and I thought he would be fan sentimental favourite.
> 
> *What I did find interesting is that the year she chose as most important to her, was the year she moved to NY to start her career in the entertainment - not the birth of her child, not the marriage to her  husband* (who she basically has to thank for her career because he's bankrolling it..
> 
> There were a lot of very emotional moments (some a bit overdone) but most of it was quite touching. It would be hard to be so vulnerable about some of these personal issues to the world.



And I think that's awesome.    The other 2 are probably overdone when it comes to most memorable year.   I didn't know she has a child.   How old is he?

Did Nancy Kerrigan  choose  1994?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> And I think that's awesome.    The other 2 are probably overdone when it comes to most memorable year.   I didn't know she has a child.   How old is he?
> 
> Did Nancy Kerrigan  choose  1994?



Her son is a police officer in California and lives with her and her husband. It just struck me that most contestants chose to reveal some very personal moments about their lives - (not all - the baseball player didn't) and I think the whole point of this episode was to show some vulnerability to the audience and let the audience get to know the contestants better.  I didn't find Erika's climb to success story that moving or inspiring as I personally don't think she's talented and her current success is really bankrolled by her husband so I couldn't really take her strive to stardom story that seriously.


----------



## pjhm

Makes me wonder if Erika just isn't practicing enough or if she really lacks talent. She certainly doesn t seem to work as hard as Simone the gymnist. Right now I think Rashad or Simone will win the trophy.


----------



## chowlover2

pjhm said:


> Makes me wonder if Erika just isn't practicing enough or if she really lacks talent. She certainly doesn t seem to work as hard as Simone the gymnist. Right now I think Rashad or Simone will win the trophy.


Agreed! I feel like every dance Erika does looks the same.


----------



## rockhollow

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! I feel like every dance Erika does looks the same.



 That's exactly what  I thought too.
Also her costumes, all versions of her Erika Jane look.
I wonder if Tom's ever going to show up?


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> That's exactly what  I thought too.
> Also her costumes, all versions of her Erika Jane look.
> I wonder if Tom's ever going to show up?



I doubt it, he has more important things to do. I think it's why he puts up with all the Erika Jayne nonsense, it keeps him out of his hair, but he has arm eye candy when he wants.


----------



## arnott

Ok, I'm watching this Monday's show!   Nick Carter is guest judging!!!           My 2nd favourite celebrity after Derek!        It'll be the only episode I watch from beginning to end since I turned the show off after Derek's performance when Derek was on!


----------



## arnott

This is fun.  Derek doing a dance off with Jennifer Lopez on the Ellen show today.


----------



## uhpharm01

pjhm said:


> Makes me wonder if Erika just isn't practicing enough or if she really lacks talent. She certainly doesn t seem to work as hard as Simone the gymnist. Right now I think Rashad or Simone will win the trophy.


I hope that they don't send Simone home


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> I hope that they don't send Simone home


Simone is safe.  Yayy


----------



## uhpharm01

Oh wow. Heather went home.


----------



## arnott

I didn't know Julianne wouldn't be there tonight.   Nick was  more fun to watch than her anyways.      Peta has gotten her body back after having a baby.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh wow. Heather went home.



Not a bad way to go out though.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Not a bad way to go out though.


I'm not sure why she went home. I think That bachelor guy should have went home instead of Heather. I'm a dead hard BEYONCE fan.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I didn't know Julianne wouldn't be there tonight.   Nick was  more fun to watch than her anyways.      Peta has gotten her body back after having a baby.


Yes Peta looks Amazing. Wow.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I didn't know Julianne wouldn't be there tonight.   Nick was  more fun to watch than her anyways.      Peta has gotten her body back after having a baby.


Julianna and her brother are on tour. 
https://moveliveontour.com/events


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Julianna and her brother are on tour.
> https://moveliveontour.com/events



Yes, but they booked every Monday night off so she could fly back and judge the show.    I guess since Nick was going to be there, 5 judges wouldn't fit at the table!

My first time seeing Nick on TV since meeting him!   Actually my first time seeing him on TV since he lost to Bindi!    Never thought he would be back in the ballroom!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh wow. Heather went home.


I was surprised - there are worse dancers but I guess she doesn't have fan base - also kind of embarassing for her given that she is a professional dancer (albeit not ballroom) but at least she went out on a high note.


----------



## uhpharm01

CanuckBagLover said:


> I was surprised - there are worse dancers but I guess she doesn't have fan base - also kind of embarassing for her given that she is a professional dancer (albeit not ballroom) but at least she went out on a high note.


I don't think she had the fan base either. It was hard for her even before the show started because people was upset about her previous dance experience.  She looked like she wanted to cry before she was eliminated.


----------



## pjhm

uhpharm01 said:


> I don't think she had the fan base either. It was hard for her even before the show started because people was upset about her previous dance experience.  She looked like she wanted to cry before she was eliminated.



That's the problem, folks voting for whom they like instead of raw talent. Agree there are at least two others who are worse dancers, both men!


----------



## uhpharm01

pjhm said:


> That's the problem, folks voting for whom they like instead of raw talent. Agree there are at least two others who are worse dancers, both men!



Yep. Exactly. And none of the men were in danger. 

And she got the first perfect score of the season and Maks first day back, too.


----------



## uhpharm01

i see. Nancy and Nick went home!


----------



## pjhm

uhpharm01 said:


> i see. Nancy and Nick went home!



Yeah and I think Nancy was a better dancer than the baseball player, who survives for another week.


----------



## uhpharm01

pjhm said:


> Yeah and I think Nancy was a better dancer than the baseball player, who survives for another week.


Yes, I agree about Nancy. That poor Baseball player his partner farted in his face.


----------



## arnott

pjhm said:


> Yeah and I think Nancy was a better dancer than the baseball player, who survives for another week.



It's annoying how the baseball player always *****es about how old he is.          He's only 40!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes, I agree about Nancy. *That poor Baseball player his partner farted in his face.*



Really?!    Hahaha!    I'd love to see that!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Really?!    Hahaha!    I'd love to see that!


https://www.yahoo.com/tv/retired-cubs-catcher-catches-fart-face-dancing-stars-071144462.html


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/retired-cubs-catcher-catches-fart-face-dancing-stars-071144462.html



I can't see the video.   However I remember last season Lindsay's partner said, "If you fart, I'm dropping your ass!" when they were practicing their lifts!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I can't see the video.   However I remember last season Lindsay's partner said, "If you fart, I'm dropping your ass!" when they were practicing their lifts!


Maybe this will work.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Maybe this will work.




Thanks, that was awesome!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Thanks, that was awesome!


You're welcome.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> It's annoying how the baseball player always *****es about how old he is.          He's only 40!


Really? He looks older than 40.


----------



## boxermom

arnott said:


> It's annoying how the baseball player always *****es about how old he is.          He's only 40!



He was a catcher--in baseball, that position wears you out faster than other positions. The Cubs have a lot of fans nationwide which is keeping him on longer than his middle-tier talent deserves. He's a nice guy, though.

There are some really great dancers this season.


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> Really? He looks older than 40.



Yes he does.       He only just turned 40 last March,  but he thought he was too old to do the Magic Mike dance.     I'm sure a couple of the strippers from that movie are older than him.    Sofia Vergara's husband for one.   And Channing Tatum is only 3 years younger.


----------



## arnott

Just found out Lindsay and David's team name is Lady and the Gramp.         Really?     When they met he was still in his 30s.


----------



## ozmodiar

His nickname on the Cubs is Grandpa Rossy. It was given to him by his teammates last year when he announced he was going to retire at the end of the season.


----------



## arnott

Julianne will be back on Monday!            Who missed her?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> Julianne will be back on Monday!            Who missed her?


Hearing... crickets.....


----------



## uhpharm01

CanuckBagLover said:


> Hearing... crickets.....


Exactly


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> Hearing... crickets.....



Hahaha!        

Derek and Julianne are having Q&A sessions for the VIPs on their tour and someone asked why Julianne is a judge and not a dancer.      Derek went, "I can answer that question right now, a lot more money baby!"!          I didn't know the judges made that much more.    A waste of money for the show since 4 judges is unnecessary and judging from the responses here no one likes her as a judge!

It's like having troupe members in every dance.   Not only annoying but a waste of money.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Derek and Julianne are having Q&A sessions for the VIPs on their tour and someone asked why Julianne is a judge and not a dancer.      Derek went, "I can answer that question right now, a lot more money baby!"!          I didn't know the judges made that much more.    A waste of money for the show since 4 judges is unnecessary and judging from the responses here no one likes her as a judge!
> 
> It's like having troupe members in every dance.   Not only annoying but a waste of money.


I think she must have a really good agent because she is always doing somethIng.


----------



## arnott

Mark's mom has just been announced to be the new judge of the UK version  of this show.


----------



## arnott

Rashad is the only one I want to win now.


----------



## pjhm

I thought they were ridiculously harsh on Simone; but did think Normani deserved her high marks. Carrie Ann annoys me the most as a judge, she has a hard time succinctly verbalizing her thoughts,  but Julianna is right behind.....


----------



## arnott

pjhm said:


> I thought they were ridiculously harsh on Simone; but did think Normani deserved her high marks. Carrie Ann annoys me the most as a judge, she has a hard time succinctly verbalizing her thoughts,  but* Julianna *is right behind.....


----------



## arnott

Only watched Normani's dance and they had the whole friggin' troupe in it.    

Val kissing Normani's grandma on the lips!


----------



## arnott

Didn't see that one coming!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> Only watched Normani's dance and they had the whole friggin' troupe in it.
> 
> Val kissing Normani's grandma on the lips!



Val kissing Normani's grandma was cute and her grandma was a hoot.  
Glad that Rashad made it to the finals.  He's my favourite!
David has got a very loyal fan base that has carried him through.He is the weakest dancer and I felt the judges took it easy on him.  
Normani is the best dancer and deserves to be in the finals but I was surprised she made it, I thought Simone would have a bigger fan base that would carry her through and she's technically good - her weakness is just she can't get into character.  I was kind of sad to see her go.


----------



## arnott

I've never seen Len so upset at someone being eliminated!


----------



## boxermom

I've been a Cubs fan forever but David doesn't belong there. Ridiculous.


----------



## pjhm

When Carrie Ann and Julianne harshly criticized Simone last week, I knew the dopey public would dump her. The judges should have predicted that as well, Simone and Normani are the best dancers. This is a travesty- Simone should be a finalist.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my local news reported last night that they are gonna do a DWTS juniors... i thought they said it'll be celebrity children...


----------



## arnott

So,       how were the freestyles and who do you think is going to win?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> So,       how were the freestyles and who do you think is going to win?


I actually liked Rashad's best. It was like nothing I have ever seen before on the show. The baseball player should have been booted off awhile ago. I want Normanie or Rashad to win.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> *I actually liked Rashad's best. It was like nothing I have ever seen before on the show. *The baseball player should have been booted off awhile ago. I want Normanie or Rashad to win.



Why, what happened?

And good,   I want him to win.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Why, what happened?
> 
> And good,   I want him to win.



I just didn't think his freestyle was that exceptional. He should have gone home before Heather and Simone, and I really don't think talent wise he should be in the finals. Based on the freestyle alone, Rashad should win, it was that exceptional. Normanie was good, but I don't think it was anything out of the ordinary. But the two of them dance wise are much better than David. David is a nice guy, but that's not enough to get the Mirrorball.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I just didn't think his freestyle was that exceptional. He should have gone home before Heather and Simone, and I really don't think talent wise he should be in the finals. Based on the freestyle alone, Rashad should win, it was that exceptional. Normanie was good, but I don't think it was anything out of the ordinary. But the two of them dance wise are much better than David. David is a nice guy, but that's not enough to get the Mirrorball.



I meant what happened in Rashad's freestyle that you've never seen before.


----------



## arnott

So are they going a 24 hour fusion dance tomorrow?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> I meant what happened in Rashad's freestyle that you've never seen before.


He said the inspiration for his freestyle was being out the football field and hearing the marching bands at half time and there was a big drum solo in the middle - I was impressed that he came up with the idea.  And his waltz before hand was simply beautiful.  He such a range in his ability to learn dance styles and his ability to emote and connect while dancing.
Worried that the baseball player because of his fan base may win.  Normani is very good but  she just leaves me feeling a bit cold for some reason.  
Rooting for Rashad all the way!


----------



## boxermom

I didn't know Rashad before this season of DWTS, but he's my favorite now. I really hope the fan vote doesn't totally mess this up. Reminds me of American Idol going downhill when year after year the winner was "brown haired guy with guitar" voted by teenage girls.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

boxermom said:


> I didn't know Rashad before this season of DWTS, but he's my favorite now. I really hope the fan vote doesn't totally mess this up. Reminds me of American Idol going downhill when year after year the winner was "brown haired guy with guitar" voted by teenage girls.


I never watch football so I had no idea who Rashad was. Is he big in the football world?
 I may just begin watching for him....lol


----------



## uhpharm01

I can't wait to find out who will win tonight.


----------



## chowlover2

uhpharm01 said:


> I can't wait to find out who will win tonight.


Here's hoping it's Rashad. I think it would be Sharna's first win as well.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

So happy Rashad won!!!!
My only regret is that he didn't do a slow dance - I think his slow dance routines were his most memorable and where his talent as a dancer really shone.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Here's hoping it's Rashad. I think it would be Sharna's first win as well.



Sharna?!


----------



## arnott

Yay, it's about time after Emma kept on getting stuck with the duds!


----------



## RowanOak

I'm so, so excited with the winner.  I've been voting for him since the dance honoring his dad.  Last night I must have tried to get in about 30 or so times to get my 5 cell and 5 line phones votes in, because his lines were so busy.  I'm over the moon for both of them!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Sharna?!


Emma, I'm sorry-LOL!
 So glad he won!


----------



## arnott

Derek is gonna be on American Ninja  Warrior tomorrow!    Here is a sample.


----------



## pjhm

chowlover2 said:


> Here's hoping it's Rashad. I think it would be Sharna's first win as well.


His partner was Emma not Sharna!


----------



## chowlover2

pjhm said:


> His partner was Emma not Sharna!


I stand corrected! I'm glad she won as well!


----------



## pjhm

chowlover2 said:


> I stand corrected! I'm glad she won as well!


Me too!


----------



## uhpharm01

chowlover2 said:


> Here's hoping it's Rashad. I think it would be Sharna's first win as well.


I was hoping that the lady from Five harmony would win but that okay. Rashad was great dancer throughout the whole season.


----------



## arnott

Anyone going to watch Derek on World of Dance?          And do any of the other pros on DWTS do the triple spiral or just Derek?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Anyone going to watch Derek on World of Dance?          And do any of the other pros on DWTS do the triple spiral or just Derek?



My DVR is set to tape it!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> My DVR is set to tape it!



Are you going to watch Derek on American Ninja Warrior tonight too?   Looks like he fell in the water, his hair is wet!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> My DVR is set to tape it!



This interview with the cast made me laugh so much!   LOL @ Derek:   "...and we made out!"


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Are you going to watch Derek on American Ninja Warrior tonight too?   Looks like he fell in the water, his hair is wet!


I'll probably tape that too!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I'll probably tape that too!



In case you missed it.   There goes Derek!   *Sploosh!*


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> In case you missed it.   There goes Derek!   *Sploosh!*




I watched and he was great!


----------



## arnott

According to this article both Julianne & Brooks Laich and Maks & Peta are getting married July 8.         WTF,   wonder how they ended up picking the same day!    

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...aughter-big-derek-hough-fan-article-1.3279295


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> According to this article both Julianne & Brooks Laich and Maks & Peta are getting married July 8.         WTF,   wonder how they ended up picking the same day!
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...aughter-big-derek-hough-fan-article-1.3279295


Erin got married this past weekend. Probably not many free weekends if Maks & Peta are doing the Tour.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Erin got married this past weekend. Probably not many free weekends if Maks & Peta are doing the Tour.



Maks & Peta are not on the DWTS Tour if that's what you are talking about.      I'm guessing a lot of the DWTS cast were  invited to both weddings and have to choose!        Awkward!


----------



## arnott

Last night Derek was asked about Maks' wedding being on the same day as Juliannne's!     LOL @ Derek's face!      He says they have different friends!        Oooh!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

chowlover2 said:


> Erin got married this past weekend. Probably not many free weekends if Maks & Peta are doing the Tour.


WOW she actually married Jarret? SMH


----------



## chowlover2

Glitterandstuds said:


> WOW she actually married Jarret? SMH



Yes, I saw pics. Her gown was beautiful, very simple but elegant.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, I saw pics. Her gown was beautiful, very simple but elegant.



Were any of the DWTS cast there?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Were any of the DWTS cast there?


I only saw pics of Erin and her new hubby.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## arnott

Was at Safeway and saw Julianne and Maks'  wedding magazine covers next to each other!    Julianne on the cover of People and Maks and Peta on the cover of US.


----------



## arnott

Mark's new music video.    While the wedding footage is nice,  the parts where they are singing is  kinda awkward/cheesy.


----------



## uhpharm01

There's a rumor that  Sean Spicer may be on Dancing with the Stars. That would be interesting


----------



## chowlover2

uhpharm01 said:


> There's a rumor that  Sean Spicer may be on Dancing with the Stars. That would be interesting


It sure would!


----------



## uhpharm01

chowlover2 said:


> It sure would!


I just hope it's not true!


----------



## chowlover2

uhpharm01 said:


> I just hope it's not true!


Agreed!


----------



## uhpharm01

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed!


He will not be on DWTS. He turned down that offer due to being too busy.


----------



## uhpharm01

I heard a rumor that Blac Chyna maybe on the next season of DTWS .


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard a rumor that Blac Chyna maybe on the next season of DTWS .



I wouldn't be surprised!               Maybe she'll surprise us all with her flexibility!         I heard a rumour Celine Dion might be on!


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard a rumor that Blac Chyna maybe on the next season of DTWS .


I'm hoping that this is a rumor.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I wouldn't be surprised!               Maybe she'll surprise us all with her flexibility!         I heard a rumour Celine Dion might be on!


Celine Dion would be great on this show.


----------



## arnott

That Derek is going to be on Hollywood Game Night on NBC  tonight!


----------



## chowlover2

I hear the Property Brothers are doing the show.


----------



## coutureinatl

chowlover2 said:


> I hear the Property Brothers are doing the show.


Looks like just Drew. Oh Nikki Bella too
http://people.com/tv/dwts-season-25-drew-scott-nikki-bella-join/


----------



## arnott

Season 25 pros have been announced:

Alan Bersten
Keo Motsepe
Artem Chigvintsev
Maks Chmerkovskiy
Val Chmerkovskiy
Gleb Savchenko
Mark Ballas
Lindsay Arnold
Peta Murgatroyd
Emma Slater
Sharna Burgess
Witney Carson


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Season 25 pros have been announced:
> 
> Alan Bersten
> Keo Motsepe
> Artem Chigvintsev
> Maks Chmerkovskiy
> Val Chmerkovskiy
> Gleb Savchenko
> Mark Ballas
> Lindsay Arnold
> Peta Murgatroyd
> Emma Slater
> Sharna Burgess
> Witney Carson


I'm really surprised Mark is back.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I'm really surprised Mark is back.



Mark's wife said he'd be back only if she was his partner.        Let's hope not.


----------



## arnott

I'm glad Alan is getting a chance as he did well while filling in for Maks last season.        As for everyone else,     snoozefest!


----------



## arnott

I  wonder why there are 7 male pros and only 5 female.        Isn't it usually more even?


----------



## arnott

Nick and Vanessa Lachey are going to be on!    I'd normally be excited that Nick is on, but I'm sure the show is going to be playing up their competitiveness with each other and have her crashing his rehearsals etc, and that is going to be annoying as heck.   They were already on Battle of the Network Stars and Hollywood Game Night together.


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> I  wonder why there are 7 male pros and only 5 female.        Isn't it usually more even?



I read that they are holding out the name of one pro until the full cast announcement.     I'm guessing it's Cheryl Burke.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I read that they are holding out the name of one pro until the full cast announcement.     I'm guessing it's Cheryl Burke.


That's interesting. You're probably right.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I  wonder why there are 7 male pros and only 5 female.        Isn't it usually more even?


I thought so too.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> That's interesting. You're probably right.



All these pros act like they're leaving the show for good and then they come back.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I thought so too.



If/When they announce Cheryl then it was be 7 male and 6 female pros which is normal.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> All these pros act like they're leaving the show for good and then they come back.


They can't find a way to make more money somewhere else, so they come back to the show.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> They can't find a way to make more money somewhere else, so they come back to the show.



Didn't Cheryl take over Dance Moms though?    And had her own show in Japan?    Seems like the only one who said they weren't coming back as a pro and never will is Julianne.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Didn't Cheryl take over Dance Moms though?    And had her own show in Japan?    Seems like the only one who said they weren't coming back as a pro and never will is Julianne.


Oh wow. I don't know that. Thanks. I was wondering what was good going on with Julianne.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh wow. I don't know that. Thanks. I was wondering what was good going on with Julianne.



I wonder if she is coming back as a judge.          Hope not.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Didn't Cheryl take over Dance Moms though?    And had her own show in Japan?    Seems like the only one who said they weren't coming back as a pro and never will is Julianne.


I see But her acting career never took off either. She tried and tried but nothing.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I see But her acting career never took off either. She tried and tried but nothing.



Julianne said something about wanting to get back into music.           Remember she originally left DWTS because she thought she could be  a country star.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Julianne said something about wanting to get back into music.           Remember she originally left DWTS because she thought she could be  a country star.


Okay I see you're talking about the first time that she Left.


----------



## arnott

Poor Sasha.        He went from being given the best (Simone Biles) to getting demoted to troupe this season!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

arnott said:


> Nick and Vanessa Lachey are going to be on!    I'd normally be excited that Nick is on, but I'm sure the show is going to be playing up their competitiveness with each other and have her crashing his rehearsals etc, and that is going to be annoying as heck.   They were already on Battle of the Network Stars and Hollywood Game Night together.



Apparently they won't do shows unless it's together


----------



## arnott

Glitterandstuds said:


> Apparently they won't do shows unless it's together



Did they say that?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

arnott said:


> Did they say that?



Yes, I read it somewhere. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## arnott

Glitterandstuds said:


> Yes, I read it somewhere. I'll see if I can find it.



WTH,  why?        It irks me when a celeb's significant other can't stay in their lane.


----------



## coutureinatl

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...her-frankie-muniz-join-dwts-season-25-w500732

Former NBA star Derek Fisher and actor-singer Jordan Fisher (who are not related) have signed on for season 25 of the ABC dance competition, _Us Weekly_ confirms. Violinist Lindsey Stirling, former paralympic swimmer Victoria Arlen and actor Frankie Muniz have also joined the cast, _Us_ confirms.


----------



## arnott

coutureinatl said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...her-frankie-muniz-join-dwts-season-25-w500732
> 
> Former NBA star Derek Fisher and actor-singer Jordan Fisher (who are not related) have signed on for season 25 of the ABC dance competition, _Us Weekly_ confirms. Violinist Lindsey Stirling, former paralympic swimmer Victoria Arlen and actor Frankie Muniz have also joined the cast, _Us_ confirms.



Is that Jordan Fisher from Grease Live?

Lindsay Stirling is a good dancer, she's danced with that Derek.      She looks super flexible:


----------



## coutureinatl

arnott said:


> Is that Jordan Fisher from Grease Live?



Yes


----------



## arnott

Apparently Barbara Corcoran is going to be on.    That'll be interesting to see a different side to her.   I can imagine her with Maks.


----------



## uhpharm01

Bobby Brown dropped out of DTWS at the last minute.  
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/bobby-brown-pulled-out-of-dwts-at-last-minute-w500701


----------



## arnott

When are they doing the full cast reveal?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> When are they doing the full cast reveal?


That's really good question. I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## coutureinatl

arnott said:


> When are they doing the full cast reveal?



Wednesday on GMA


----------



## uhpharm01

coutureinatl said:


> Wednesday on GMA


And the new season starts on sept 18


----------



## Jesssh

Val has been doing choreography on sytycd and Allison is an all-star on sytycd this season. Nigel suggested Cyrus (the animator all-star) go on dwts.... :-/


----------



## uhpharm01

Jesssh said:


> Val has been doing choreography on sytycd and Allison is an all-star on sytycd this season. Nigel suggested Cyrus (the animator all-star) go on dwts.... :-/


I heard that Val is Paired with Victoria Arlen Former Paralympic Swimmer.


----------



## coutureinatl

Add another athlete, Terrell Owens who said he is dancing with Cheryl
http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...-to-compete-on-dancing-with-the-stars-w501163


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## arnott

^ Thanks for posting that!         I wonder if Debbie Gibson will be any good!

Mark always gets the ringers!

I'm glad Nick got Peta.      But of course they have to put the married celeb couple with the married pro couple.          That is going to be super annoying with them crashing each others rehearsals and spying on each other like Alexa and Carlos Penavega did!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> ^ Thanks for posting that!         I wonder if Debbie Gibson will be any good!
> 
> Mark always gets the ringers!
> 
> I'm glad Nick got Peta.      But of course they have to put the married celeb couple with the married pro couple.          That is going to be super annoying with them crashing each others rehearsals and spying on each other like Alexa and Carlos Penavega did!


I didn't think you were going to watch anymore? 

Amazed Mark is coming back, but I love his partner the violinist, she is very talented. No idea how that will translate to her dancing abilities.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I didn't think you were going to watch anymore?
> 
> Amazed Mark is coming back, but I love his partner the violinist, she is very talented. No idea how that will translate to her dancing abilities.



Like last season I'll only watch if it happens to be on,  I won't record it or go out my way to watch it like I did before.

Lindsey Stirling has marketed herself as a dancing violinist, I think she's the ringer.   Check out her dance with Derek.   I think they only rehearsed once and she could do that!


----------



## arnott

The could have picked a more flattering picture of Mark!       And I have a feeling Keo will be the first to be eliminated yet again!


----------



## arnott

Did they announce who the judges will be?     Is Julianne coming back?


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Bobby Brown dropped out of DTWS at the last minute.
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/bobby-brown-pulled-out-of-dwts-at-last-minute-w500701



Wonder who his last minute replacement was.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Wonder who his last minute replacement was.


That's a good question.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> ^ Thanks for posting that!         I wonder if Debbie Gibson will be any good!
> 
> Mark always gets the ringers!
> 
> I'm glad Nick got Peta.      But of course they have to put the married celeb couple with the married pro couple.          That is going to be super annoying with them crashing each others rehearsals and spying on each other like Alexa and Carlos Penavega did!


You're welcome. I don't think Debbie can dance.IMO


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> The could have picked a more flattering picture of Mark!       And I have a feeling Keo will be the first to be eliminated yet again!


I think so too.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Did they announce who the judges will be?     Is Julianne coming back?



If this correct, then no. 
https://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwtv...G-WITH-THE-STARS-Full-Cast-Revealed-20170906#


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Like last season I'll only watch if it happens to be on,  I won't record it or go out my way to watch it like I did before.
> 
> Lindsey Stirling has marketed herself as a dancing violinist, I think she's the ringer.   Check out her dance with Derek.   I think they only rehearsed once and she could do that!



We will be seeing many of different people from YouTube in the audience while she is on DWTS.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> If this correct, then no.
> https://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwtv...G-WITH-THE-STARS-Full-Cast-Revealed-20170906#



Oh good, I saw a video last night that said she'd be back but then she hasn't posted anything about DWTS so I assume she's not.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Oh good, I saw a video last night that said she'd be back but then she hasn't posted anything about DWTS so I assume she's not.


But Julianne wasn't listed as one of the judges for the 25th season just Len, Bruno and Carrie Ann were listed.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> But Julianne wasn't listed as one of the judges for the 25th season *just Len, Bruno and Carrie Ann were listed*.



Good!


----------



## arnott

That Derek at the Creative Arts Emmys:


----------



## uhpharm01

Did anyone watch last night?


----------



## chowlover2

uhpharm01 said:


> Did anyone watch last night?


I did! My pics for going all the way are Lindsey Stirling and Jordan from Hamilton.


----------



## nova_girl

chowlover2 said:


> I did! My pics for going all the way are Lindsey Stirling and Jordan from Hamilton.


I did too, and I agree with your picks.


----------



## arnott

That Derek is going to be performing on the season finale of America's Got Talent tomorrow night!    So is Shania Twain!    Derek and Shania are my dream pairing for DWTS!


----------



## arnott

I didn't watch but saw a pic of Nick and Peta!   She certainly got her abs back!    And her boobs deflated to regular size now!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I didn't watch but saw a pic of Nick and Peta!   She certainly got her abs back!    And her boobs deflated to regular size now!


My BFF and I were just talking about that. Got her waist back too.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I did! My pics for going all the way are Lindsey Stirling and Jordan from Hamilton.



I didn't watch...was Lindsey the ringer I thought she'd be?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I didn't watch...was Lindsey the ringer I thought she'd be?


Yes!


----------



## arnott

The only part I saw was Debbie getting her scores and Erin asking her about her Lyme disease but calling it "Lymes" disease.    And then I saw the 2 married couples standing together before the break.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Yes!



Mark always gets the ringers but no one complains,  they only complain when Derek gets them.


----------



## chowlover2

I would say Barbara Corcoran was the worst. I didn't think the athletes were ringers though. They were " meh " to me. Nick & Vanessa did a good job.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I would say Barbara Corcoran was the worst. I didn't think the athletes were ringers though. They were " meh " to me. Nick & Vanessa did a good job.



Good lord,   Keo is going to get eliminated first yet again!          Well she is 68.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Good lord,   Keo is going to get eliminated first yet again!          Well she is 68.


She looks great for 68! Poor Keo.


----------



## arnott

That Derek's performance on the America's Got Talent Finale:



LOL @ this comment:   "I showed this to my mom and she was like " Omg is that Leonardo DiCaprio " And I was like yes mom it obviously is him( Sarcastically ). So she said WOW he's so talented "


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I would say Barbara Corcoran was the worst. I didn't think the athletes were ringers though. They were " meh " to me. Nick & Vanessa did a good job.



Ok I just watch Barbara's dance on YouTube.   It wasn't that bad!   And I loved seeing this other side to her being all flirty with Keo instead of the cold b who never smiles we always see her as on Shark Tank!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Good lord,   Keo is going to get eliminated first yet again!          Well she is 68.


But did you see her put her hand on his thigh. Poor Keo. He's going to be happy about getting eliminated first.


----------



## rockhollow

Well Barbara did say she was a cougar. I did feel a bit for him with all the pawing she did in the practise.
She wasn't the best in her dance, but then she might not have any dancing experience, I hope she gets to stay a few more weeks and  we see her improve.
That's what the show is supposed to be about. I like to see non-dancers learn to dance. I don't think it's fair to bring on ringers. The two that did the best (the guy from the musical and the violin player) are already dancers, so it's just not really fair.

I did laugh at the football player that was the first dancer getting such poor scores. He was way to full of himself with a huge ego. Now we'll have to wait and see if he listens and works at improving his dance.


----------



## sdkitty

I think the judges must have been told not to give any high scores the first night.  Lindsey was the clear winner IMO yet her score was tied with one other dancer and only one point higher than another.
Victoria Arlen is an impressive person.  I give her a lot of credit.  But I don't understand how she could dance w/o feeling her legs.  Makes no sense to me.


----------



## arnott

WTF was with Witney's "You know you're as old as my Dad" joke to her partner?   He's only 8 years older than her.     What that a dig that he looks old?    She irks me to no end.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> WTF was with Witney's "You know you're as old as my Dad" joke to her partner?   He's only 8 years older than her.     What that a dig that he looks old?    She irks me to no end.


I don't like her either. I didn't mean Rarbara's dance was that bad, just one of the worse of the night. We've seen way worse. Grandmaster P just clomped around, one of the worse. And there have been many really good dancers who were eliminated early, like Mel B. It really all depends on the fan base.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, there have been some really bad dancers that had a good fan base and stayed much longer than they should have. I was sad when Mel B got the cut, she was good.
Mr T was terrible but got to stay way longer then he should have.


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> I don't like her either. I didn't mean Rarbara's dance was that bad, just one of the worse of the night. We've seen way worse. Grandmaster P just clomped around, one of the worse. And there have been many really good dancers who were eliminated early, like Mel B. It really all depends on the fan base.


and many who stayed too long for the same reason - Sara Palin's daughter


----------



## LavenderIce

I haven't watched in a long while, but Master P was the absolute worst from what I've seen.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

arnott said:


> That Derek's performance on the America's Got Talent Finale:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ this comment:   "I showed this to my mom and she was like " Omg is that Leonardo DiCaprio " And I was like yes mom it obviously is him( Sarcastically ). So she said WOW he's so talented "



that was so cool. i heard that group didn't win. oh well, they were very good.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> *I don't like her either.* I didn't mean Rarbara's dance was that bad, just one of the worse of the night. We've seen way worse. Grandmaster P just clomped around, one of the worse. And there have been many really good dancers who were eliminated early, like Mel B. It really all depends on the fan base.



Good!         Glad I'm not the only one.

Exactly, I don't think Barbara deserved a 4.      All 5s would be more like it!


----------



## arnott

ccbaggirl89 said:


> that was so cool. i heard that group didn't win. oh well, they were very good.



Apparently that Derek only got one hour of rehearsal for that performance!

That group came in 3rd after 2 little girls.

Side note:   Could Tyra be any more annoying?!   "Hi hi!  It's Ty Ty!"


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Good!         Glad I'm not the only one.
> 
> Exactly, I don't think Barbara deserved a 4.      All 5s would be more like it!


The judges were scored people really hard last Monday night for some unknown reason


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> The judges were scored people really hard last Monday night for some unknown reason


yeah - someone who's almost perfect - looks like a pro - gets a 7?  I think they feel they need to wait to narrow the field before they give correct scores


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> yeah - someone who's almost perfect - looks like a pro - gets a 7?  I think they feel they need to wait to narrow the field before they give correct scores


I hear what you are saying.


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> I hear what you are saying.


It's really not fair and if they've been ordered to do this I imagine they're frustrated.  But then again, assuming they're honest people, I think they must have been frustrated with some of the people who stayed too long due to the popularity factor - like Bristol Palin


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Good lord,   Keo is going to get eliminated first yet again!          Well she is 68.


She was kicked off tonight.


----------



## chowlover2

Sometimes I think they should not do eliminations the first week. Everyone is so much more relaxed the second week of the show. The nerves are much better and it's a more level playing field.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> She was kicked off tonight.



No!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Sometimes I think they should not do eliminations the first week. Everyone is so much more relaxed the second week of the show. The nerves are much better and it's a more level playing field.



Usually there isn't.    Are they kicking someone else off tomorrow night?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Usually there isn't.    Are they kicking someone else off tomorrow night?



Yes,another elimination tomorrow.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Yes,another elimination tomorrow.



Good!


----------



## arnott

Who got eliminated?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Who got eliminated?


Debbie Gibson


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Debbie Gibson



 Oh  no!       There goes Alan!    Is there going to be another elimination on Monday?


----------



## arnott

That Derek is going to be playing in the celebrity wheelchair rugby game in the Invictus games today!


----------



## arnott

Cant believe Debbie is only 47.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Cant believe Debbie is only 47.


OMG.


----------



## caitlin1214

Could just be my bias, but I love Nikki Bella and I really hope she wins!

(And if not, then I want Vanessa to win.)


----------



## Glitterandstuds

caitlin1214 said:


> Could just be my bias, but I love Nikki Bella and I really hope she wins!
> 
> (And if not, then I want Vanessa to win.)



Same I love Nikki


----------



## uhpharm01

Who was eliminated on Monday?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

uhpharm01 said:


> Who was eliminated on Monday?



Sasha (The girl from Pretty Little Liars)


----------



## arnott

That Derek is releasing his first single on November 1st:
*
Emmy Award winning Derek Hough is delving into the music world this November and releasing his first solo music single, a track titled “HOLD ON,” to help spread the word about the importance of mental health awareness.*

*Hough teams with the Movember Foundation, the leading global organization committed to changing the face of men’s health, to assist in their initiative to educate the public about the need to talk about mental health and suicide prevention, topic that hits close to home for him, and he’s using his song “Hold On” to do so.*

*The song, which Hough wrote as an ode to those who struggle with depression and thoughts of suicide,  is produced by Jayson DeZuzio (Imagine Dragons, Christina Aguilera, Skylar Grey) and Joseph McQueen (Kehlani, David Guetta). The song debuts November 1 on digital platforms iTunes, Spotify, Apple Music and Tidal.  The lyrics to the song speak about holding on and not letting go, about remaining hopeful in even the darkest of times.*

* The official music video to the song is also directed by Hough and produced by Riveting Entertainment. The Hold On video a narrative-driven short film tells the story of a young war veteran, portrayed by Hough,  who is dealing with post-traumatic stress and with the pressures of re-adapting to daily life, while his co-star, Kayla Ewell (The Vampire Diaries) also faces emotional trauma after losing her daughter at an early age. When all hope is gone and both are at the lowest point in life, the two unexpectedly meet and save each other.*

*As a teen, Hough witnessed the effects of untreated mental health issues when his uncle committed suicide. He feels there’s a stigma around discussing these issues and talking about them openly and if more people, especially men, spoke openly and honestly without the fear of judgement, more suicides can be prevented.*

Read more at http://ventsmagazine.com/2017/10/25...-first-single-november-1/#S1gQzoz1mKAzw6yx.99


----------



## arnott

Trailer for Derek's new single:


----------



## uhpharm01

*'DWTS' STAR LINDSEY STIRLING*
*POSSIBLY DONE AFTER RIB INJURY*
http://m.tmz.com/#2017/10/30/dwts-star-lindsey-stirling-injury-hospital/


"Dancing with the Stars" front-runner Lindsey Stirling is in excruciating pain after suffering a devastating injury that could knock her off the show.

'DWTS' sources tell TMZ ... Lindsey was badly hurt Sunday in rehearsal practicing a rapid dance move and was rushed to a hospital. We've learned she suffered a blunt rib injury and possible separation, and the pain's so immense it could force her to bow out of Monday's show.

Lindsey's dance partner, Mark Ballas, went to the hospital with Lindsey, and she asked him what would happen if she's unable to perform Monday. It's crushing ... he tells Lindsey she'll have to forfeit.

The accomplished violinist and YouTube star with more than 1.9 billion views on her channel talks about pushing her body to the limit and is obviously bummed it's come to this.


----------



## arnott

Derek's new music video.           Written, directed, and performed by him:


----------



## arnott

Derek singing his new single live:


----------



## arnott

That Derek doing the cucaracha on The Real!       Those hips!


----------



## uhpharm01

Semifinals are tonight.


----------



## arnott

That  Julianne  will be guest judging and dancing tonight.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> That  Julianne  will be guest judging and dancing tonight.


And dancing.   Oh wow.  It should be interesting tonight .


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> And dancing.   Oh wow.  It should be interesting tonight .



Why are you shaking your head to her dancing?      I much prefer her dancing over her judging!       

Have there been other guest judges this season or is this the first time?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Why are you shaking your head to her dancing?      I much prefer her dancing over her judging!
> 
> ?



I had a long week last week. Oops. 
Yes. You're right.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I had a long week last week. Oops.
> Yes. You're right.



Wow, no guest judges this season?   I'm surprised.   Well that's one thing they got right!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Wow, no guest judges this season?   I'm surprised.   Well that's one thing they got right!


There was at least one guest Judge. Shania Twain. 
https://www.google.com/amp/people.com/tv/dwts-shania-twain-guest-judge/amp/


----------



## chowlover2

4 best freestyle programs ever! Everyone was full on, really great show tonight!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> There was at least one guest Judge. Shania Twain.
> https://www.google.com/amp/people.com/tv/dwts-shania-twain-guest-judge/amp/



Sh!t!    If I knew she was on, I would have watched!    I love her!    She so needs to compete on the show with Derek!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> 4 best freestyle programs ever! Everyone was full on, really great show tonight!



Eh, the only outstanding freestyle was Mark & Lindsay imo,  but I liked Jordan & Lindsay  the best in the first round.

Tonight was the first time this season I've watched the show in it's entirety. 

I was wondering if Carrie Ann was pregnant so I googled her just to find out she's called off her engagement.      Sad, she seems so unlucky in love.

http://people.com/tv/carrie-ann-inaba-love-ups-and-downs/

“He’s a keeper,” Inaba gushed to PEOPLE as she snuggled up to her groom-to-be. “Our family got to witness the whole thing – along with a lot of other people … There is no way I would say no to him. He’s my dreamboat and my life is so much better with him in it. It’s just so exciting to know that now we’re going to spend the rest of our life together. And have babies!”


----------



## arnott

Just looked on the DWTS tour schedule and it goes from December 30 to March 18th!   That's weird, doesn't the Spring season of DWTS start in March, but the pros will still be on tour?!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Just looked on the DWTS tour schedule and it goes from December 30 to March 18th!   That's weird, doesn't the Spring season of DWTS start in March, but the pros will still be on tour?!


The following Monday is March 19th maybe the 26th season will start then.


----------



## arnott

The Spring season is going to be a special 4 week all athlete's version of DWTS:

http://www.justjared.com/2017/11/21/dancing-with-the-stars-announces-all-athletes-season-for-2018/

Interesting!    Could this be the beginning of the end since they are cutting it down to 4 weeks?   How were the ratings this season?


----------



## arnott

You can always tell who is not going to win by the order of the last dances.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> The Spring season is going to be a special 4 week all athlete's version of DWTS:
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2017/11/21/dancing-with-the-stars-announces-all-athletes-season-for-2018/
> 
> Interesting!    Could this be the beginning of the end since they are cutting it down to 4 weeks?   How were the ratings this season?


WHAT?!

 I think the ratings were down this season 
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/daily-ratings/monday-final-ratings-nov-20-2017/

Season 26 will be in the Fall 2018
https://www.romper.com/p/when-does-...-bergeron-revealed-a-change-in-format-5528007

DWTS Junior Reportedly Ditched
https://www.inquisitr.com/4635912/d...r-spring-2018-dwts-junior-reportedly-ditched/


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> I think the ratings were down this season
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/daily-ratings/monday-final-ratings-nov-20-2017/
> 
> Season 26 will be in the Fall 2018
> https://www.romper.com/p/when-does-...-bergeron-revealed-a-change-in-format-5528007
> 
> DWTS Junior Reportedly Ditched
> https://www.inquisitr.com/4635912/d...r-spring-2018-dwts-junior-reportedly-ditched/



Ok so they've cut it down to  only one season a year now...hopefully this is the beginning of the end!

So that explains why the tour goes so far into March!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Ok so they've cut it down to  only one season a year now...hopefully this is the beginning of the end!
> 
> So that explains who the tour goes so far into March!


----------



## arnott

Barbara with all those shirtless reindeer men was hilarious!       She looked like she was loving that!


----------



## arnott

Now that Lindsay has won,   Sharna is the only pro who always gets so close but has never won.   She has been runner up 2 times.


----------



## Brandless

arnott said:


> Barbara with all those shirtless reindeer men was hilarious!       She looked like she was loving that!


Lol! Hubby and I thought the male dancers served as coverup for her as it looks like she didn’t do much dancing!


----------



## arnott

Brandless said:


> Lol! Hubby and I thought the male dancers served as coverup for her as it looks like she didn’t do much dancing!



I loved seeing this other side to Barbara as she seems so coldhearted and emotionless on Shark Tank!    It was amusing to see her jumping up and down and clapping when the winners were announced!    The only thing that could be more funny is if Kevin O'Leary joined the show!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Ok so they've cut it down to  only one season a year now...hopefully this is the beginning of the end!
> 
> So that explains why the tour goes so far into March!



I think you right. Here's a link to an article that I found. 

*Dancing with the Stars Is No Longer a Fun Show to Watch*

http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...g-with-the-stars-no-longer-fun-to-watch-op-ed


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I think you right. Here's a link to an article that I found.
> 
> *Dancing with the Stars Is No Longer a Fun Show to Watch*
> 
> http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...g-with-the-stars-no-longer-fun-to-watch-op-ed



Thanks.    What irks me the most is having the troupe in every dance.          Save the extra dancers for the super sized freestyles.   They are nothing but a distraction.

I think the show has gone to hell since producer Conrad Green left in 2013.


----------



## chowlover2

Kym Johnson and Robert Herjavec are expecting their first child!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Kym Johnson and Robert Herjavec are expecting their first child!



Congrats to them!          I was just thinking about them recently wondering how they were doing.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Congrats to them!          I was just thinking about them recently wondering how they were doing.


They are having twins.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> They are having twins.




Wonder if it's boy/girl twins.


----------



## arnott

Derek's new dance story video.           That's him singing:


----------



## arnott

Derek's new music video!             Hilarious!


----------



## arnott

There goes Derek!        Slutty!


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Wonder if it's boy/girl twins.



Called it!    At least she's open about getting in vitro.

http://people.com/babies/kym-johnson-robert-herjavec-baby-shower-reveals-sex-twins/


----------



## Longchamp

Just watched the video of Kareem on DWTS.  So fun, hope he doesn't get kicked off soon. He might have tonight, not sure.


----------



## nova_girl

I felt so bad that two people had to leave on the first night. Does anyone know why this season is so short?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## arnott

The athlete's season has it's own thread here:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dancing-with-the-stars-athletes-season-24.983793/


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> The athlete's season has it's own thread here:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dancing-with-the-stars-athletes-season-24.983793/


Oops! Heading over there now


----------



## arnott

Good lord, there's going to be 2 Dancing with the Stars shows going on at the same time next Fall!    Dancing with the Stars Juniors on Sundays, and the regular show on Mondays:

http://www.tvguide.com/news/dancing-with-the-stars-two-seasons-fall-2018-abc/

I was hoping this show was scaling back (with the 4 week season going on now)  but now it's the opposite.   Hopefully I won't be watching either show.


----------



## arnott

That Derek is going on his first solo tour next Spring!    I wonder why Julianne doesn't want to tour anymore (Her and Derek toured together the 3 previous times).     Derek is the  first DWTS dancer to headline his own  tour.   He's going to 60 cities:

http://derekhough.com


----------



## arnott

Val and Jenna just got engaged in Italy:


----------



## arnott

That Derek is going to be on Running Wild with Bear Grylls on Monday:


----------



## arnott

Derek and his former partner Nicole (season 10 champions) were on Lip Sync Battle together.    Derek and Shania have always been my dream DWTS pairing so this was definately my favourite Lip Sync Battle performance!


----------



## uhpharm01

When does the Junior DWTS start? I heard that Honey Boo Boo will be on it.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> When does the Junior DWTS start? I heard that *Honey Boo Boo* will be on it.



OMG WTF?!?!   I thought it would be competitive junior dancers, like what's her face from the Sia video!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> OMG WTF?!?!   I thought it would be competitive junior dancers, like what's her face from the Sia video!


 I  thought so too. 

*Honey Boo Boo and Black-ish’s Miles Brown to Compete on ‘Dancing With the Stars: Juniors’*
https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...to-compete-on-dancing-with-the-stars-juniors/


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I  thought so too.
> 
> *Honey Boo Boo and Black-ish’s Miles Brown to Compete on ‘Dancing With the Stars: Juniors’*
> https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...to-compete-on-dancing-with-the-stars-juniors/



    Oh well, I won't be watching anyways.   Didn't the last season of DWTS have terrible ratings?   Like down 30% from the previous season?   This show needs to die already,  not expand!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Oh well, I won't be watching anyways.   Didn't the last season of DWTS have terrible ratings?   Like down 30% from the previous season?   This show needs to die already,  not expand!


 I agree. 
I read that the Junior show may air on Sunday nights.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I agree.
> I read that the Junior show may air on Sunday nights.



Yeah, they said from the start that Juniors will be on Sundays and then the regular show on Mondays.


----------



## uhpharm01

My mistake.   Sorry!!


----------



## arnott




----------



## uhpharm01

Adam Rippon, Val Chmerkovskiy and Mandy Moore to judge 'DWTS: Juniors'

https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnew...y-mandy-moore-judge-dancing/story?id=56902057


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Adam Rippon, Val Chmerkovskiy and Mandy Moore to judge 'DWTS: Juniors'
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnews.go.com/amp/GMA/Culture/adam-rippon-val-chmerkovskiy-mandy-moore-judge-dancing/story?id=56902057



Oh   brother.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


>




I see Tom Bergeron  ain't  got time for that!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I see Tom Bergeron  ain't  got time for that!


When will the stars be officially announced?


----------



## uhpharm01

Watch_ *Dancing with the Stars*_* season 27 on ABC starting Monday, September 24* at 8 p.m. ET. 

Catch *Dancing with the Stars: Juniors on Sunday, October 7* on the same channel at 8 p.m. ET.


----------



## uhpharm01

By Wednesday, the professional ballroom dancers (several of whom appeared on the original reality competition) were announced alongside the kid dancers they’ll be mentoring.

The pairs are as follows:


Pro Alan Bersten and JT Church
Pro Artem Chigvinstev and Tristan Ianiero
Pro Brandon Armstrong and Artyon Celestine
Pro Jenna Johnson and niece Hailey Bills
Pro Lindsay Arnold and little sister Rylee Arnold
Pro Hayley Erbert and Kameron Couch
Pro Keo Motsepe and Lev Khmelev
Pro Sasha Farber and Jake Monreal
Pro Gleb Savchenko and Sage Rosen
Pro Cheryl Burke and Brightyn Brems
Pro Witney Carsonand Kamri Peterson
Pro Emma Slater and Elliana Walmsley
Source: http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...h-the-stars-juniors-1533159615-htmlstory.html


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> By Wednesday, the professional ballroom dancers (several of whom appeared on the original reality competition) were announced alongside the kid dancers they’ll be mentoring.
> 
> The pairs are as follows:
> 
> 
> Pro Alan Bersten and JT Church
> Pro Artem Chigvinstev and Tristan Ianiero
> Pro Brandon Armstrong and Artyon Celestine
> Pro Jenna Johnson and niece Hailey Bills
> Pro Lindsay Arnold and little sister Rylee Arnold
> Pro Hayley Erbert and Kameron Couch
> Pro Keo Motsepe and Lev Khmelev
> Pro Sasha Farber and Jake Monreal
> Pro Gleb Savchenko and Sage Rosen
> Pro Cheryl Burke and Brightyn Brems
> Pro Witney Carsonand Kamri Peterson
> Pro Emma Slater and Elliana Walmsley
> Source: http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...h-the-stars-juniors-1533159615-htmlstory.html



Jenna and Lindsay are mentoring their niece and sister?           Nice to see Cheryl Burke back, I wonder if Cheryl will be back on the regular show.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I see Tom Bergeron  ain't  got time for that!


Lol.

Tom Bergeron retired from America's Funniest Home Videos, so I'm not surprised that he didn't sign up for the DTWS Junior TV Show.


----------



## uhpharm01

Oh wow.  I need to be Honey Boo for just one episode.* 

*
*HONEY BOO BOOBIG MONEY ON THE LINE ...For 'DWTS: Juniors'*
http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/06/honey-boo-boo-dwts-junior-money-contract-dancing-with-the-stars/


Honey Boo Boo has the chance to reel in some serious cash if she can survive the grueling competition on "*DWTS: Juniors*."

Boo Boo -- aka *Alana Thompson* -- got $50,000 just for signing on to do the show ... and the longer she competes, the more money she'll make. We've obtained a copy of her contract, and the rest of the cash breaks down like this ...

-$5,000 per episode for episodes 2 & 3.

-$7,500 per episode for episodes 4 & 5.

-$10,000 per episode for episodes 6 & 7.

-$15,000 for episode 8.

-$20,000 for the finale.

If you're bad at math -- that's $130,000 total -- or a lifetime supply of "sketti and butter."


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh wow.  I need to be Honey Boo for just one episode.*
> 
> *
> *HONEY BOO BOOBIG MONEY ON THE LINE ...For 'DWTS: Juniors'*
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/06/honey-boo-boo-dwts-junior-money-contract-dancing-with-the-stars/
> View attachment 4155534
> 
> Honey Boo Boo has the chance to reel in some serious cash if she can survive the grueling competition on "*DWTS: Juniors*."
> 
> Boo Boo -- aka *Alana Thompson* -- got $50,000 just for signing on to do the show ... and the longer she competes, the more money she'll make. We've obtained a copy of her contract, and the rest of the cash breaks down like this ...
> 
> -$5,000 per episode for episodes 2 & 3.
> 
> -$7,500 per episode for episodes 4 & 5.
> 
> -$10,000 per episode for episodes 6 & 7.
> 
> -$15,000 for episode 8.
> 
> -$20,000 for the finale.
> 
> If you're bad at math -- that's $130,000 total -- or a lifetime supply of "sketti and butter."



Is that the same as what the adult celebs make?    I remember Bindi Irwin made about that much for winning DWTS and she donated it all to wildlife conservation.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> By Wednesday, the professional ballroom dancers (several of whom appeared on the original reality competition) were announced alongside the kid dancers they’ll be mentoring.
> 
> The pairs are as follows:
> 
> 
> Pro Alan Bersten and JT Church
> Pro Artem Chigvinstev and Tristan Ianiero
> Pro Brandon Armstrong and Artyon Celestine
> Pro Jenna Johnson and niece Hailey Bills
> Pro Lindsay Arnold and little sister Rylee Arnold
> Pro Hayley Erbert and Kameron Couch
> Pro Keo Motsepe and Lev Khmelev
> Pro Sasha Farber and Jake Monreal
> Pro Gleb Savchenko and Sage Rosen
> Pro Cheryl Burke and Brightyn Brems
> Pro Witney Carsonand Kamri Peterson
> Pro Emma Slater and Elliana Walmsley
> Source: http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...h-the-stars-juniors-1533159615-htmlstory.html



So how does Honey Boo Boo fit in here?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> So how does Honey Boo Boo fit in here?


That hasn't been announced yet.   I will be interesting to see who she will be paired with.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Is that the same as what the adult celebs make?    I remember Bindi Irwin made about that much for winning DWTS and she donated it all to wildlife conservation.


No, Bindi made more than that. Bindi made a total of $360,000 and Honey Boo Boo can only make a max of $150,000 if she makes it's to the finales. 

*Find Out How Much Bindi Irwin Is Getting Paid on Dancing with the Stars – and the Bizarre Legal Issue Holding Up Her Contract*
https://people.com/tv/dancing-with-the-stars-bindi-irwins-salary-and-bizarre-legal-battle/

Even if Bindi Irwin doesn’t win season 21 of _Dancing with the Stars_, the young conservationist should still take home a nice paycheck.

According to contract obtained by PEOPLE, Irwin – the daughter of the late _Crocodile Hunter_ star Steve Irwin – started the season with a base compensation of $125,000.

In addition, she is to be paid $10,000 per week for weeks 3 and 4, $15,000 for week 5, $20,000 per week for weeks 6 and 7, and $30,000 for week 8.

That brings her compensation total to $230,000 so far.

And if Irwin continues on in the competition, she is to receive another $30,000 for week 9 and $50,000 per week for weeks 10 and 11.

But there’s an issue.

Bindi’s mother Terri signed a form stating she gives up all rights to any money her daughter will make on the show, but a Los Angeles judge is asking for a similar form from Bindi’s father, according to TMZ.

The site states that it is not clear if the judge is unaware Steve died in 2006or is simply asking for a death certificate.

Now, the production company behind _DWTS_ is stepping in to move the contract through the court.

“We are aware of the situation and our legal team is in contact with the court to work it out,” a spokesperson for BBC Worldwide Productions tells PEOPLE.

Irwin will hit the ballroom floor again Monday (at 8 p.m. ET) on ABC.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> That hasn't been announced yet.   I will be interesting to see who she will be paired with.



I'm guessing the junior dancers announced will be the "pros" dancing and paired with a young celebrity (like Honey Boo Boo)  and the adult pros will just be mentoring / choreographing maybe?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I'm guessing the junior dancers announced will be the "pros" dancing and paired with a young celebrity (like Honey Boo Boo)  and the adult pros will just be mentoring / choreographing maybe?


Yes that is the plan.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I'm guessing the junior dancers announced will be the "pros" dancing and paired with a young celebrity (like Honey Boo Boo)  and the adult pros will just be mentoring / choreographing maybe?


I'll just waiting for which Young celebrity is paired with which junior "pro" now. I'll just really interested with who Honey Boo Boo will be paired with. This should be interesting.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I'll just waiting for which Young celebrity is paired with which junior "pro" now. *I'll just really interested with who Honey Boo Boo will be paired with.* This should be interesting.



Any guesses as to what will be the first song Honey Boo Boo dances too?      Tonya Harding already danced to Red Neck Woman!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Any guesses as to what will be the first song Honey Boo Boo dances too?      Tonya Harding already danced to Red Neck Woman!


No. Hehe!  She may want to use the same song, too.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Any guesses as to what will be the first song Honey Boo Boo dances too?      Tonya Harding already danced to Red Neck Woman!



Maybe - 
* It's Alright To Be A Redneck*


----------



## uhpharm01

*HONEY BOO BOOBOO HOO HOODancing is Hard*
*http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/12/honey-boo-boo-crying-dancing-with-the-stars-jr/#*
http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/12/honey-boo-boo-crying-dancing-with-the-stars-jr/



Honey Boo Boo is learning a hard lesson ... dancing can really suck.

The 12-year-old dissolved into tears after a rehearsal Saturday at CBS Studios in L.A. 

All is not bad ... she's getting $50,000 just for signing to do the show, and the longer she competes the more money she'll pull in. If she makes it to episode 3 she'll get $10k, episode 5 she'll get another $15k, episode 7 she'll get $20k, episode 8 another $15k, and if she's in the finale she'll get another $20k. 

Judging from the pics, she's not bankin' on more than the minimum.


----------



## uhpharm01

This is was from 2012. 
Honey Boo Boo Dissed by Dancing with the Stars' Pro Karina Smirnoff TMZ


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> *HONEY BOO BOOBOO HOO HOODancing is Hard*
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/12/honey-boo-boo-crying-dancing-with-the-stars-jr/
> View attachment 4161183
> 
> 
> Honey Boo Boo is learning a hard lesson ... dancing can really suck.
> 
> The 12-year-old dissolved into tears after a rehearsal Saturday at CBS Studios in L.A.
> 
> All is not bad ... she's getting $50,000 just for signing to do the show, and the longer she competes the more money she'll pull in. If she makes it to episode 3 she'll get $10k, episode 5 she'll get another $15k, episode 7 she'll get $20k, episode 8 another $15k, and if she's in the finale she'll get another $20k.
> 
> Judging from the pics, she's not bankin' on more than the minimum.



Are you watching just for the train wreck?!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> This is was from 2012.
> Honey Boo Boo Dissed by Dancing with the Stars' Pro Karina Smirnoff TMZ




Eh,    she didn't diss her.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Eh,    she didn't diss her.


That’s true. But that the title from TMZ at that time.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Are you watching just for the train wreck?!


Yes unfortunately.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Are you watching just for the train wreck?!


I'm just curious as to how she will do on the show.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


>




Eh?     I have no idea who the bucket list family is.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Eh?     I have no idea who the bucket list family is.


I only posted it because Derek was in the photo.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I only posted it because Derek was in the photo.



LOL   Derek is in a lot of photos.      Here is a video Derek made walking along the ocean floor in Hawaii:



BTW,    Derek is on World of Dance on NBC tonight if you want to see him!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> LOL   Derek is in a lot of photos.      Here is a video Derek made walking along the ocean floor in Hawaii:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW,    Derek is on World of Dance on NBC tonight if you want to see him!



Thanks for the other video Derek.
Thanks for the tip about Derek on the World of Dance tonight.

Quick question why is Scottie Pippen's daughter on DTWS Juniors? She not a kid actor, so why is she on the show.
ETA:  I just found out that she appears on Keeping up with the Kardashian.


http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/15/scott...phia-dancing-with-the-stars-juniors-contract/


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks for the other video Derek.
> Thanks for the tip about Derek on the World of Dance tonight.
> 
> Quick question why is Scottie Pippen's daughter on DTWS Juniors? She not a kid actor, so why is she on the show.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/15/scott...phia-dancing-with-the-stars-juniors-contract/



You're welcome.         I was just surprised to see someone post a random picture of Derek since he doesn't get a lot of love on here.    

I had to look up who Scottie Pippen is.     Wow, they're really scrapping  the bottom of the barrel for this show!    I thought having Lindsay's sister and Jenna's niece on the show was nepotism at it's finest but this goes beyond that.            When are they announcing the full cast?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> You're welcome.         I was just surprised to see someone post a random picture of Derek since he doesn't get a lot of love on here.
> 
> I had to look up who Scottie Pippen is.     Wow, they're really scrapping  the bottom of the barrel for this show!    I thought having Lindsay's sister and Jenna's niece on the show was nepotism at it's finest but this goes beyond that.            When are they announcing the full cast?


I will probably announce the full cast like  mid or late Sept 2018 since the it starts on Oct 7th.


----------



## coutureinatl

Bristol Palin's son and Stevie Wonder's son are both on the show too


Bristol's 9-year-old son, *Tripp*, will make his reality TV debut on "*Dancing with the Stars: Juniors*"  this according to his minor's contract, obtained by TMZ.

Tripp's salary is confidential. However, if it's anything like Honey Boo Boo and Scottie Pippen's kid ... Tripp will get paid $50k just for signing up to do the show. He can make a ton of cash if he survives and up to $130k total if he makes it to the finale. BTW ... Stevie Wonder's son, *Mandla Morris*, is also joining the cast. The kid's got music in his blood, so watch out.


----------



## uhpharm01

coutureinatl said:


> Bristol Palin's son and Stevie Wonder's son are both on the show too
> 
> 
> Bristol's 9-year-old son, *Tripp*, will make his reality TV debut on "*Dancing with the Stars: Juniors*"  thisaccording to his minor's contract, obtained by TMZ.
> 
> Tripp's salary is confidential. However, if it's anything like Honey Boo Boo and Scottie Pippen's kid ... Tripp will get paid $50k just for signing up to do the show. He can make a ton of cash if he survives and up to $130k total if he makes it to the finale. BTW ... Stevie Wonder's son, *Mandla Morris*, is also joining the cast. The kid's got music in his blood, so watch out.



http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/22/bristol-palin-son-tripp-joining-dancing-with-the-stars-juniors/
I'm just wondering when will ABC make a formal announcement of the Cast for this show.


----------



## arnott

Good lord,    this is getting ridiculous, it should be called Dancing with the Children of famous people.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Good lord,    this is getting ridiculous, it should be called Dancing with the Children of famous people.


----------



## coutureinatl

arnott said:


> Good lord,    this is getting ridiculous, it should be called Dancing with the Children of famous people.


I know nothing about the laws for child actors but I wonder if the issue is that kids can only work X number of hours a week so any child actors they wanted can't go on the show because they hit their hours on their shows plus need schooling. If that is the case, this would have been a good summer show ( like how DWTS started) since they potentially could have gotten some child stars for the show.


----------



## uhpharm01

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.go...s-season-27-newly-engaged-couple-val-57445000


----------



## arnott

I'm glad Cheryl is back!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I'm glad Cheryl is back!


Its should be good with her back .


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Oh   brother.


Haha but I like Adam, he's hilarious.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Haha but I like Adam, he's hilarious.



As a judge I can imagine him being loud and obnoxious.      And Mandy Moore irks me.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> As a judge I can imagine him being loud and obnoxious.      And Mandy Moore irks me.



Yes,
  but I agree with you on Mandy Moore.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> As a judge I can imagine him being loud and obnoxious.      And Mandy Moore irks me.


You’re right about Adam it’s going to be shot mess.


----------



## uhpharm01

This is the first couple. Mmm. When will ABC tell us about the other couples.


----------



## uhpharm01

*Nancy McKeon, Bobby Bones, Mary Lou Retton, And More Join 'Dancing With The Stars' Season 27 Cast*
https://www.closerweekly.com/posts/dancing-with-the-stars-season-27-cast-165740


----------



## uhpharm01

The full cast of _DWTS_ season 27 will be announced on Good Morning America on Wednesday, September 12. A rep for the series had no comment when _Us_ reached out.


----------



## PatsyCline

Will be interesting how they teach Danelle Umstead, who’s blind.


----------



## arnott

PatsyCline said:


> Will be interesting how they teach Danelle Umstead, who’s blind.



That Derek danced with a blind girl 5 years ago as the AT&T Spotlight performance.


----------



## arnott

That Mark is doing Kinky Boots on Broadway.      Uhh...


----------



## uhpharm01

https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...us-ware-tinashe-hit-ballroom-dancing-57752379


----------



## Chamber Doll

Ahhhhh I loved JO from Facts of Life...........I will have to watch her dances for sure!


----------



## uhpharm01

Chamber Doll said:


> Ahhhhh I loved JO from Facts of Life...........I will have to watch her dances for sure!


Me too. She should be really goood.


----------



## arnott

Here are the "Stars".    I don't know who most of these people are.   Actually, Mary Lou Retton is the only one I vaguely know.    Glad I don't have to watch now!       Premiere is on the same night as The Big Bang Theory premiere!   Who else is watching The Big Bang Theory instead?!          Dancing with the Stars should follow The Big Bang Theory and end already.   This is getting pathetic!


----------



## chowlover2

I don't know who most of these people are either. Mary Lou Retton and Nancy McKeown are the only 2 I know.


----------



## arnott

I don't know what this Fortnight dance challenge is, but here's to Derek dancing!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I don't know what this Fortnight dance challenge is, but here's to Derek dancing!



He just gets cuter and cuter...


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## chowlover2

Cheryl got herself a hottie this season!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Cheryl got herself a hottie this season!



I didn't know her Dad is a  Dentist!    Mine too!


----------



## uhpharm01

*'Dancing With The Stars Juniors' Cast To Be Revealed During 'DWTS' Premiere Week!*
http://www.justjaredjr.com/2018/09/...ast-to-be-revealed-during-dwts-premiere-week/

It seems like the cast of *Dancing With The Stars Juniors* is set to be revealed on Tuesday, September 25th on the *Dancing With The Stars*results show.

Junior pros *Rylee Arnold* and *Kameron Couch* shared the news on their Instagrams, along with more teaser pics of their celeb partners.

“I’m so excited to say that me and my celeb with be dancing on September 25th for the premiere of @dancingabc,” *Rylee *captioned her pic. “I’m so so happy for you guys to finally meet my celeb!! he is kind, a hard worker and me and @lindsarnold love him!!”

While we don’t know if the full cast will be performing like *Rylee *and her partner, however, they will all be announced then.

So be sure to tune into the premiere of _DWTS _season 27 on Monday, September 24th and the next night, too, so you can see the _DWTS Juniors_ cast!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> *'Dancing With The Stars Juniors' Cast To Be Revealed During 'DWTS' Premiere Week!*
> http://www.justjaredjr.com/2018/09/...ast-to-be-revealed-during-dwts-premiere-week/
> 
> It seems like the cast of *Dancing With The Stars Juniors* is set to be revealed on Tuesday, September 25th on the *Dancing With The Stars*results show.
> 
> Junior pros *Rylee Arnold* and *Kameron Couch* shared the news on their Instagrams, along with more teaser pics of their celeb partners.
> 
> “I’m so excited to say that me and my celeb with be dancing on September 25th for the premiere of @dancingabc,” *Rylee *captioned her pic. “I’m so so happy for you guys to finally meet my celeb!! he is kind, a hard worker and me and @lindsarnold love him!!”
> 
> While we don’t know if the full cast will be performing like *Rylee *and her partner, however, they will all be announced then.
> 
> So be sure to tune into the premiere of _DWTS _season 27 on Monday, September 24th and the next night, too, so you can see the _DWTS Juniors_ cast!



So I guess the Juniors season is a lot shorter than the regular one?


----------



## arnott




----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> So I guess the Juniors season is a lot shorter than the regular one?


Yes I think so.


----------



## uhpharm01

DWTS Starts tomorrow.


----------



## PatsyCline

Anyone have a favourite?


----------



## uhpharm01

PatsyCline said:


> Anyone have a favourite?


*Bobby Bones and Sharna Burgess. These are my favorites. *


----------



## LavenderIce

I haven't seen this clips yet, but since I'm familiar with her music--I'll be watching out for Tinashe.


----------



## uhpharm01

LavenderIce said:


> I haven't seen this clips yet, but since I'm familiar with her music--I'll be watching out for Tinashe.


Oh she’s a good favorite.


----------



## uhpharm01

It's on right now.


----------



## PatsyCline

All I can say is WOW! Danelle & Artem were amazing. And then to find out she skis competitively.


----------



## PatsyCline

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh she’s a good favorite.



She was excellent.


----------



## uhpharm01

Why is that one guy called grocery store joe?


----------



## PatsyCline

uhpharm01 said:


> Why is that one guy called grocery store joe?


I think he works or did work in a grocery store before being on The Bachelorette.

I thought he was a bit stiff, but it's his first dance, and I've seen lots of people nervous on their first dance, and do quite well on the show.


----------



## uhpharm01

*Finally!!!!*
*Dancing with the Stars: Juniors Cast Revealed — Honey Boo Boo, Tripp Palin Johnston and More!*
https://people.com/tv/dancing-with-the-stars-juniors-cast-revealed/


----------



## PatsyCline

uhpharm01 said:


> *Finally!!!!*
> *Dancing with the Stars: Juniors Cast Revealed — Honey Boo Boo, Tripp Palin Johnston and More!*
> https://people.com/tv/dancing-with-the-stars-juniors-cast-revealed/


When does it start?


----------



## PatsyCline

Tonight’s show was a complete waste of time. You might as well fast forward to the last 5 minutes to find out who was eliminated.


----------



## arnott

Julianne got a new haircut:


----------



## arnott

Honey Boo Boo looks huge here!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Honey Boo Boo looks huge here!


She’s bigger here Than what she was on From
mama June not to hot. She’ll last just two espiodes.  I don’t see her learning the dance routines.


----------



## uhpharm01

PatsyCline said:


> When does it start?


Oct 7th.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Honey Boo Boo looks huge here!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Honey Boo Boo looks huge here!


----------



## uhpharm01

This is guy is my favorite of the Juniors.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> She’s bigger here Than what she was on From
> mama June not to hot. She’ll last just two espiodes.  I don’t see her learning the dance routines.




Mama June is entering a beauty pageant?!     They have beauty pageants for people over 35?!    That's news to me!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


>




Honey Boo Boo's partner looks like he can't stand her!   Notice he has his back to her during the interview?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Honey Boo Boo's partner looks like he can't stand her!   Notice he has his back to her during the interview?


Good point. you're right about the body language.  Poor guy and I'm sure he's upset about being stuck with her.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Mama June is entering a beauty pageant?!     They have beauty pageants for people over 35?!    That's news to me!


lol.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> lol.



I'm actually genuinely curious.   I think it's great if they have beauty pageants for older people, even people in their 50s.   Why should it only be for people under 25 or whatever the age limit is.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I'm actually genuinely curious.   I think it's great if they have beauty pageants for older people, even people in their 50s.   Why should it only be for people under 25 or whatever the age limit is.


Oh okay.  I see.  That's true. 
http://www.allamericanpageant.com/competition-divisions.html


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I'm actually genuinely curious.   I think it's great if they have beauty pageants for older people, even people in their 50s.   Why should it only be for people under 25 or whatever the age limit is.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


>




That's awesome!    Never too old to strut your stuff!         And the 87 year old saying it makes her feel 20 again.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Honey Boo Boo's partner looks like he can't stand her!   Notice he has his back to her during the interview?


I can't watch this trainwreck.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


>




She doesn't look as bad in the video.     It's like they chose the most unflattering shot of her for the promo picture!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> She doesn't look as bad in the video.     It's like they chose the most unflattering shot of her for the promo picture!


He looks like he’s sitting on the edge of the bench so in order to balance himself he has to turn his body to the side which why his back to Honey boo boo.


----------



## LavenderIce

Maybe he had to be angled that way in order for them to fit on the bench.  Also, maybe she has lost some weight from practicing?  I didn't think she looked that huge either, but it could have been the angle she was shot, or positioned behind people.


----------



## uhpharm01

LavenderIce said:


> Maybe he had to be angled that way in order for them to fit on the bench.  Also, maybe she has lost some weight from practicing?  I didn't think she looked that huge either, but it could have been the angle she was shot, or positioned behind people.


You said it so much better then me. Yes that’s what I was trying to say he had to set at angle. True.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## arnott

Junior season premieres tonight.   Anyone know if it's pre taped?     Seems like it is:


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Junior season premieres tonight.   Anyone know if it's pre taped?     Seems like it is:



I think it is too, live would be just too much for all of the Adult professionals that are also a part of DWTS.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I think it is too, live would be just too much for all of the Adult professionals that are also a part of DWTS.



And they usually do their camera blocking for the regular show on Sunday.     If anyone is watching,  please let us know if it's live!


----------



## PatsyCline

I loved the first episode! I’m so jealous of their flexibility!


----------



## arnott

PatsyCline said:


> I loved the first episode! I’m so jealous of their flexibility!



Is it live or pre taped?   Do you get to vote who gets eliminated?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Is it live or pre taped?   Do you get to vote who gets eliminated?


It’s pre taped. I would have been too
Much for it to be lived.


----------



## PatsyCline

arnott said:


> Is it live or pre taped?   Do you get to vote who gets eliminated?



Sounds like just the audience gets to vote. Makes sense if the show is taped.


----------



## uhpharm01

PatsyCline said:


> Sounds like just the audience gets to vote. Makes sense if the show is taped.


Oh okay, the audience gets to vote, that simplifies things, they are just kids to that's good.


----------



## arnott

I didn't see the show but no comments on Honey Boo Boo's dance?    She must not have been as much of a train wreck as people expected then?


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01

Honey boo boo needs to go. She just getting votes because she honey boo boo.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Honey boo boo needs to go. She just getting votes because she honey boo boo.




The dress must be really unflattering on her.   How the hell does she look like she gained weight from week 1 to week 2?    Anyways, I hope she makes it to the finals!!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


>




I'm sure that was a lot better than people expected.    It wasn't great but it wasn't a train wreck either.    I expected her to be stumbling around looking disoriented!   She's probably a better dancer than Kate Gosselin!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> The dress must be really unflattering on her.   How the hell does she look like she gained weight from week 1 to week 2?    Anyways, I hope she makes it to the finals!!


After tonight seeing the eliminated team crying, no she needs to go.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> After tonight seeing the eliminated team crying, no she needs to go.






Maybe I'll try to watch part of an episode next week now that 90 Day Fiance is over.


----------



## uhpharm01

Honey boo boo is going to have to come up with some different dance moves in the future.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## arnott

Amy Purdy just posted that she was invited back into the ballroom to dance the Tango with this couple tonight!      I wonder if every couple is dancing with a past contestant?


----------



## arnott

Didn't watch the show  but looked up this performance.     How amazing did Melissa Rycroft look?!  35 years old and has had 3 kids!      

BTW, what's with Carrie Ann's big boobs?    Is she pregnant?


----------



## arnott

I caught the end of tonight's show.     Honey Boo Boo survives another week!     Woohoo!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I caught the end of tonight's show.     Honey Boo Boo survives another week!     Woohoo!


Yeah,  survived another week.


----------



## uhpharm01

DWTS is on now.


----------



## PatsyCline

I wanted to ask everyone...

Am I the only one who wishes when they show people in the audience, who obviously are family members or friends, I wish they would let us know who they are.


----------



## pjhm

I cringe for Grocery store Joe, he has no rhythm, it's pathetic and embarrassing to watch-now I can't wait for him to be cut.


----------



## pjhm

PatsyCline said:


> I wanted to ask everyone...
> 
> Am I the only one who wishes when they show people in the audience, who obviously are family members or friends, I wish they would let us know who they are.


Yes, and they'd have time for it if they eliminated the insipid questions Erin Andrews asks after the stars breathlessly  finish their routines.


----------



## PatsyCline

pjhm said:


> Yes, and they'd have time for it if they eliminated the insipid questions Erin Andrews asks after the stars breathlessly  finish their routines.



I wish they would use replays to highlight what the judges are praising or criticizing. 

If they went to a commercial break right after the dance, the tech people would have time to bring up the section the judges wanted to highlight, and even if they used the telestrator like they do in football. 

I love the show, but sometimes the technical things the judges point out aren’t obvious to the lay person.


----------



## uhpharm01

Honey boo boo was eliminated tonight.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Honey boo boo was eliminated tonight.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Honey boo boo was eliminated tonight.



Nooooo!          What week is it?   I'm sure she latest longer than most people expected?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Nooooo!          What week is it?   I'm sure she latest longer than most people expected?


this is the fifth week.


----------



## arnott

I can't believe she got sent home after this awesome dance!!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


>




Aww,  poor Alana was crying!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Aww,  poor Alana was crying!


 the young guy from General Hospital was a better dancer than Alana and he was crying during his elimination too.  That's why I was like it's time for Alana to go.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> this is the fifth week.


 .....


----------



## uhpharm01

Dancing with the stars was two hours long tonight. It's too much.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Dancing with the stars was two hours long tonight. It's too much.



   Yep!    Isn't it always 2 hours?    Watched it for the first time tonight!    I liked seeing the Jabbawockeez though!   Glad that Alison Holker was back too!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Yep!    Isn't it always 2 hours?    Watched it for the first time tonight!    I liked seeing the Jabbawockeez though!   Glad that Alison Holker was back too!


Probably.   I don't really watch the whole episode.


----------



## arnott

Was there no Juniors episode tonight because of Mickey Mouse's 90th Anniversary?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Was there no Juniors episode tonight because of Mickey Mouse's 90th Anniversary?


Yes that’s is correct.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone know why have only the female stars have been eliminated so far?


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Does anyone know why have only the female stars have been eliminated so far?



2 men tonight!


----------



## RowanOak

Arnott,  Can you say the 2 men's names?  We were in a tornado warning during the whole last 4 dances of the show, so it cut away to the Weather News.


----------



## arnott

RowanOak said:


> Arnott,  Can you say the 2 men's names?  We were in a tornado warning during the whole last 4 dances of the show, so it cut away to the Weather News.



Oh,  that would be so annoying!     They were Lindsay and Emma's partners!


----------



## arnott

Alan and Alexis are so cringeworthy with their Showmance!


----------



## pjhm

RowanOak said:


> Arnott,  Can you say the 2 men's names?  We were in a tornado warning during the whole last 4 dances of the show, so it cut away to the Weather News.



DeMarcus and John Schneider 
Amazing how many young girl’s votes are keeping Grocery store Joe in with his 2 left feet .


----------



## arnott

I've only watched 2 episodes,  but I think it'll be down to Juan Pablo and Milo.


----------



## arnott

Since they don't have their own thread and Drew and Nick Lachey gave both been on the show, I'm meeting 98 Degrees tomorrow,  wahoo!     

Actually most of the celebs I've met have been on the show.     Derek  (who I'm meeting again in May),  Julianne,  and Nick Carter also!


----------



## pjhm

uhpharm01 said:


> Does anyone know why have only the female stars have been eliminated so far?


The demographic of the audience and viewers is mostly female so interesting as a couple talented gals have gone home early and questionnable guys still around.


----------



## pjhm

arnott said:


> I've only watched 2 episodes,  but I think it'll be down to Juan Pablo and Milo.


They are both very talented but that’s not always who makes it to the end, but hope these two do. DeMarcus was good too and he’s gone now.


----------



## uhpharm01

Mmm...


----------



## uhpharm01

What this Sunday of the DTWS juniors a repeat?


----------



## uhpharm01

Cheryl and her partner were eliminated.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Cheryl and her partner were eliminated.



Noooo!     Thanks for posting,   I didn't watch the show.     I guess Witney is going to win,   she irks me.


----------



## RowanOak

Shock and awe.  How do you explain the Juan Pablo elimination?  I have literally not seen the judges' outrage so strong, have you?


----------



## arnott

This must be the farthest Keo has ever made it in the competition!


----------



## RowanOak

By far.  I'm so excited for him and his partner.  She has improved so so much from the beginning show.


----------



## PatsyCline

RowanOak said:


> Shock and awe.  How do you explain the Juan Pablo elimination?  I have literally not seen the judges' outrage so strong, have you?



Unfortunately the way the scoring is done comes down to the fan vote. There’s usually only a small difference between the judges scores, the fan vote makes all the difference.


----------



## arnott

Derek's slutty new video!         He's going to be doing this dance on his upcoming solo tour next year!


----------



## uhpharm01

The Finales are on tonight.


----------



## uhpharm01

Someone on twitter asked if Dancing with the Stars will be back next Spring and Tom's response was.


----------



## uhpharm01

Bobby  won  . I was hoping that Keto would win.


----------



## arnott

I watched tonight's episode thinking there would be an episode tomorrow as well!   Don't they usually have 2 night finales where they have to do a 24 hour fusion dance?!

Anyways, I'm happy that there isn't and am thrilled with the winner!   I'm so glad Sharna finally won!    It's long overdue after she's been the runner up on multiple occasions!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Someone on twitter asked if Dancing with the Stars will be back next Spring and Tom's response was.




Good!   I hope there's no Spring season.    I went on to the DWTS tour page and saw that the tour goes on until March 9th.     So if there is a Spring  season it'll likely be shortened like this year!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Good!   I hope there's no Spring season.    I went on to the DWTS tour page and saw that the tour goes on until March 9th.     So if there is a Spring  season it'll likely be shortened like this year!


 I was hoping the Keto would win because he was always kicked off so early.


----------



## pjhm

uhpharm01 said:


> I was hoping the Keto would win because he was always kicked off so early.


Keto's partner was so much better than Sharna's, it wasn't even close--the fans should be recognizing dancing talent rather than personality. I think the season turned out to be a joke.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I was hoping the Keto would win because he was always kicked off so early.



LOL at everyone calling him Keto!         I think he always got kicked off early because he's not the best teacher.      Sharna has been a pro 12 times and came in 2nd 3 times so I think it's long overdue for her.    Out of the 4,   she had been there the longest and still hadn't won.

They didn't announce it on the show but Milo came in 2nd and Keo 3rd.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> LOL at everyone calling him Keto!         I think he always got kicked off early because he's not the best teacher.      Sharna has been a pro 12 times and the runner up 3 times so I think it's long overdue for her.
> 
> They didn't announce it on the show but Milo came in 2nd and Keo 3rd.


Oh, oops.  YOu're right it's Keo.  I this rate, I don't think Keo will ever win. Oh well.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## pjhm

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh, oops.  YOu're right it's Keo.  I this rate, I don't think Keo will ever win. Oh well.


He hasn’t been on that many seasons, he’s a superb dancer and choreographer, if  he gets a partner who is popular with the audience and can dance a bit, he’ll soon win. 
Perhaps the votes were split between Milo and Evanna, and that’s how Bobby Bones won, he sure can’t dance.


----------



## uhpharm01

pjhm said:


> He hasn’t been on that many seasons, he’s a superb dancer and choreographer, if  he gets a partner who is popular with the audience and can dance a bit, he’ll soon win.
> Perhaps the votes were split between Milo and Evanna, and that’s how Bobby Bones won, he sure can’t dance.


 He's been on eight different season and this was the first season that he had a good partner.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> He's been on eight different season and this was the first season that he had a good partner.



No,    he had Jodie Sweetin.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> No,    he had Jodie Sweetin.


Oh Okay. Thanks


----------



## arnott

That Derek was on John Legend's Christmas Special tonight:


----------



## arnott

There are talks that season 28,   set to air in the Fall could be the last!        GOOD!!

https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...the-stars-ending-season-28-could-be-the-last/


----------



## uhpharm01

*Carrie Ann Inaba To Replace Julie Chen On ‘The Talk’!*
https://perezhilton.com/carrie-ann-inaba-replace-julie-chen-the-talk/


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> There are talks that season 28,   set to air in the Fall could be the last!        GOOD!!
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...the-stars-ending-season-28-could-be-the-last/


It makes sense why Carrie Ann Inaba took the job at "The Talk"


----------



## arnott

I really hope it's true that there's only one more season.      Good riddance,  this show has been going downhill for the last 5 years!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I really hope it's true that there's only one more season.      Good riddance,  this show has been going downhill for the last 5 years!


I heard there is also talk to have a junior show next fall too.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard there is also talk to have a junior show next fall too.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


>


Lol.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Lol.




Sharna handled all the hate she got with class!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Sharna handled all the hate she got with class!


That's true.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> That's true.



I've always liked Sharna,   ever since she was paired with Andy Dick!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I've always liked Sharna,   ever since she was paired with Andy Dick!


Yeah she really is a classy girl.


----------



## arnott

Julianne's going to be a judge on AGT:


----------



## arnott

Sharna's going to be a judge on Australia's DWTS:


----------



## uhpharm01

*DWTS' Pro Peta Murgatroyd Opens up About Expanding Family: 'I Don't Want to Wait Too Long'*
https://popculture.com/reality-tv/2019/03/08/dwts-peta-murgatroyd-opens-up-expanding-family/


----------



## uhpharm01

*Tom Bergeron wants this major change on ‘Dancing with the Stars’ next season, and we are totally on board*
https://www.goldderby.com/article/2...-show-returning-tom-bergeron-wants-season-28/


----------



## uhpharm01

*Inside Dancing With the Stars' Val Chmerkovskiy and Jenna Johnson's Wedding*
https://www.eonline.com/news/103254...-val-chmerkovskiy-and-jenna-johnson-s-wedding


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> *Inside Dancing With the Stars' Val Chmerkovskiy and Jenna Johnson's Wedding*
> https://www.eonline.com/news/103254...-val-chmerkovskiy-and-jenna-johnson-s-wedding



A wedding dress with a turtle neck?     That dress is way more conservative and plain than what I would have imagined her in!     And I expected more with her hair.   What a snoozefest with the boring middle part.

I didn't know Artem is dating Nikki Bella!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> A wedding dress with a turtle neck?     That dress is way more conservative and plain than what I would have imagined her in!     And I expected more with her hair.   What a snoozefest with the boring middle part.
> 
> I didn't know Artem is dating Nikki Bella!


I agree.  that dress was terrible.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I agree.  that dress was terrible.



Julianne also had incredibly boring hair/makeup/wedding dress.    Makes me think they both wanted to do the opposite from the skanky sequinned outfits and full hair and makeup they usually wear.



This other wedding dress she tried on and rejected would have been a better choice:


----------



## arnott

I'm going to be dancing with Derek this coming Saturday!       I'm so nervous!


----------



## PatsyCline

arnott said:


> I'm going to be dancing with Derek this coming Saturday!       I'm so nervous!



How did you manage that?  So jealous.


----------



## arnott

PatsyCline said:


> How did you manage that?  So jealous.



I got VIP tickets to his show!


----------



## arnott

Just got back from Derek's  show!   I got to dance with him on stage before the show and his Dad was there.   Ended up having a conversation with his Dad and his Dad gave me a custom t-shirt with a picture  of Derek on it as a child!   He said he had a bunch of the shirts printed out for Derek's family to wear during the show, but he had a couple extras!   So that was an unexpected gift!   I asked Derek if he could sign the shirt and he did and I ended up taking a picture with Derek's Dad as well!


----------



## PatsyCline

What type of dance did you do? How did you learn the choreography, or did Derek teach you before?


----------



## arnott

PatsyCline said:


> What type of dance did you do? How did you learn the choreography, or did Derek teach you before?



I asked  Derek  to do the same dance he did with Jimmy Fallon but he didn't remember what dance he did with Jimmy!   So I called it the "pretzel turn".   You can see him doing it with Jimmy at the 5:40 mark!   He instructed me the same way he did Jimmy!


----------



## PatsyCline

Every time I see them do that, I think someone is going to dislocate a shoulder.


----------



## arnott

PatsyCline said:


> Every time I see them do that, I think someone is going to dislocate a shoulder.



After I did the dance with Derek,  my 72 year old Dad did the pretzel turn with Derek as well and yelled, "Oh my back!"!   LOL!


----------



## arnott

Here is a picture of the shirt Derek's Dad gave me that I got Derek to sign! My Dad told Derek's Dad not to tell Derek, but he has better hair than Derek! What is the first thing Derek's Dad did? Tell Derek!             My Dad was like, "Oh no!   Now Derek is never going to dance with me again!"


----------



## uhpharm01

*Dancing With The Stars’ & ‘The Bachelor’ Renewed By ABC*
https://deadline.com/2019/05/dancing-with-the-stars-the-bachelor-renewed-abc-1202612058/

I wonder who will be on dancing with the stars this Fall Season.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> *Dancing With The Stars’ & ‘The Bachelor’ Renewed By ABC*
> https://deadline.com/2019/05/dancing-with-the-stars-the-bachelor-renewed-abc-1202612058/
> 
> I wonder who will be on dancing with the stars this Fall Season.



I hope it's the final season.    Just like The Big Bang Theory, this show has gone way past it's peak.


----------



## arnott

I can't believe it!   During Derek's show he asked us to turn on the flashlights on our phones and instructed us how to move them around while they filmed us!   After the show Derek posted the video:



And I was shocked that you can see me in the front row here with my phone in the air!   Never in a million years would I think I'd end up in a video Derek posted!


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> I hope it's the final season.    Just like The Big Bang Theory, this show has gone way past it's peak.


yes.  I used to watched but stopped a few years ago.  I think The Voice is getting less interesting now too.


----------



## arnott

Me & Derek dancing on stage.   Here's him pulling me back up after dipping me!   LOL @  him holding me by the neck!


----------



## arnott

sdkitty said:


> yes.  I used to watched but stopped a few years ago.  I think The Voice is getting less interesting now too.



I've never watched The Voice but I think DWTS peaked 2013-2015.     At least they skipped having a Spring season this year.


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> I've never watched The Voice but I think DWTS peaked 2013-2015.     At least they skipped having a Spring season this year.


at lot of the "stars" are people I've never heard of
I guess it's just natural that any series - reality or other  - eventually runs out of steam
I found this season of The Voice was maybe the first that I didn't have a favorite.  They all sing well but....


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I hope it's the final season.    Just like The Big Bang Theory, this show has gone way past it's peak.


I agree.


----------



## arnott

Cheryl got married:







Her Bachelorette Cake:


----------



## arnott

Here are some videos I took from the front row at Derek's show!   Enjoy!







Derek singing Shallow:


----------



## PatsyCline

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## arnott

PatsyCline said:


> Thanks for sharing!!



You're      welcome!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Cheryl got married:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her Bachelorette Cake:



that last photo. LOL.


----------



## arnott

My Dad finally figured out how to post videos on YouTube.    Here are some videos of Derek's show from his phone:

Moses Supposes from Dancing in the Rain:





Derek dancing a Rumba? to Hotel California wearing a see-through onesie!


----------



## arnott

That Derek will be hosting (and dancing in) the Macy's 4th of July Fireworks Spectacular in NYC!   It'll be on at 8pm on NBC!


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> That Derek will be hosting (and dancing in) the Macy's 4th of July Fireworks Spectacular in NYC!   It'll be on at 8pm on NBC!



Derek will also be performing his new song live tonight!


----------



## uhpharm01

*Tom Bergeron has dropped another hint about possible voting changes on ‘Dancing with the Stars’*
https://www.goldderby.com/article/2...-season-28-voting-changes-hints-tom-bergeron/

That Tom Bergeron. He’s such a tease. After tweeting last month that fans were being heard, the “Dancing with the Stars” host has fed us another nugget suggesting that voting changes are in the offing.

Quoting the show’s tweet announcing the Season 28 premiere date last Tuesday, Bergeron wrote, “You’ll see those three lovable mugs for sure. Probably won’t see those 10 paddles for awhile, tho… ,” tagging the show’s judges Carrie Ann Inaba, Len Goodman and Bruno Tonioli.


Bergeron shared nothing else and didn’t reply to fans asking if this meant a new voting system, but this is the strongest indication yet that there will be one. We first had ABC Entertainment President Karey Burke reveal in May that there will be “fun format changes” in Season 28, and a revamped voting structure is something people definitely want in the wake of Bobby Bones‘ controversial win last season that was fueled by his large fan base, coupled with lower viewership, that more than compensated for his middling scores and ability.


As for what the actual change is, well, that’s anyone’s guess. Bergeron literally says we probably won’t have 10s for a while, and that crazy trio of judges always plays fast and loose with the high scores, busting out 8s and 9s in the early weeks when 6s and 7s were probably fine. The first 10s of Season 27 came in Week 3 when Juan Pablo di Pace and Cheryl Burkegot a perfect 30 for their samba. So will the judges just be stricter now on their own? Does the alleged new system prevent them from doling out top marks the first half of the season, which means bad dancers would get lower scores? This would be wild and was not one of our six suggestions, but totally something the show would cook up.

“Dancing with the Stars” will return Monday, Sept. 16 at 8/7c on ABC.


----------



## PatsyCline

Although fan voting will probably never go away, maybe giving the judges one veto each, so a more deserving star doesn't get eliminated.

I keep thinking of Sabrina Bryan, who was eliminated early in the process, twice, when she was clearly the best dancer of the season both times.


----------



## arnott

Did anyone actually miss this show this Spring?        Not  me!


----------



## arnott

Derek dancing with my 72 year old Dad!


----------



## arnott

Julianne on the cover of Women's Health!


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01

*Dancing With the Stars Season 28: ABC Boss Hints at 'Tweaked Format'*
https://tvline.com/2019/08/13/dancing-with-the-stars-season-28-format-changes-dwts/
Dancing with the Stars will have a bit more spring in its step when the ailing competition series pirouettes back onto ABC’s schedule next month, according to the network’s entertainment president, Karey Burke.

In the wake of last fall’s controversial, much-maligned cycle, which found a slew of well-scored frontrunners ultimately losing out to country radio DJ (and very dark horse) Bobby Bones, ABC opted to skip the planned Spring cycle for the first time in franchise history. Shortly thereafter, Burke told reporters that “format changes” were being mulled ahead of Season 28, although the exec declined to offer specifics at the time.

Speaking with TVLine last week at the Television Critics Assoc. summer press tour, Burke offered new insight into the retooled _DWTS_, which returns Monday, Sept. 16 at 8/7c. For starters, the exec characterized the alterations as “format _tweaks_” vs. format _changes,_” adding, “It’s about [shifting] the focus of the show to really focus on it being a celebration of dance, and also focusing on the celebrities.”

By “leaning into its strengths,” Burke believes _DWTS_ will once again cement its position as “the most entertaining dance show on television.”

Meanwhile, Burke remained mum on Season 28’s celeb cast, but promised the lineup is “_really_ good.”













Volume 0%









This video will resume in 15 seconds


----------



## uhpharm01

*Here's The New Cast Of "Dancing With The Stars" — Lamar Odom, James Van Der Beek And More*
https://www.buzzfeed.com/whitneyjefferson/dancing-with-the-stars-fall-2019-cast-announcement


----------



## PatsyCline

uhpharm01 said:


> *Here's The New Cast Of "Dancing With The Stars" — Lamar Odom, James Van Der Beek And More*
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/whitneyjefferson/dancing-with-the-stars-fall-2019-cast-announcement


Do we know who they’re paired with?


----------



## Chamber Doll

I haven't watched in years but I plan on watching for Lamar, Karamo, and Van der Beek


----------



## uhpharm01

PatsyCline said:


> Do we know who they’re paired with?


 according to https://people.com/tv/dancing-with-the-stars-season-28-cast/
"This season, the pro dance partner pairings won’t be unveiled until the premiere."


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> *Here's The New Cast Of "Dancing With The Stars" — Lamar Odom, James Van Der Beek And More*
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/whitneyjefferson/dancing-with-the-stars-fall-2019-cast-announcement



 Lamar!        That's a great picture of his crooked smile!     

I won't be watching this Season!


----------



## arnott

I read some people say that they got rid of the troupe!    If so, that's awesome!    I've complained multiple times how having so many dancers on stage for every single dance was distracting and annoying as heck (and a waste of money since they have to dress them all on co-ordinating outfits)!   Hoping they go back to basics and have it just the Celeb and their partner on the floor instead of making every single dance a group dance!       Maybe I will watch the first episode to see what changes they made.


----------



## PatsyCline

arnott said:


> I read some people say that they got rid of the troupe!    If so, that's awesome!    I've complained multiple times how having so many dancers on stage for every single dance was distracting and annoying as heck (and a waste of money since they have to dress them all on co-ordinating outfits)!   Hoping they go back to basics and have it just the Celeb and their partner on the floor instead of making every single dance a group dance!       Maybe I will watch the first episode to see what changes they made.


Totally agree. I like just the couples dancing.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm not watching, I honestly dislike Hannah with a passion. I find her to be such a try hard and fake.


----------



## arnott




----------



## arnott




----------



## arnott

That Derek is going to on Hollywood Game Night tonight at 10pm on NBC!    He's going to be  on a team with Sherri Shepherd, who was also on Dancing With The Stars!


----------



## uhpharm01

*Christie Brinkley's Daughter Will Take Her Place on Dancing with the Stars After She Broke Arm*
https://people.com/tv/dwts-christie-brinkley-out-sailor-brinkley-cook-in/


----------



## arnott

Totally forgot about the Premiere last night!   Did anyone watch?   How was it?   Better with no Troupe?


----------



## uhpharm01

That was shocking. 
*DWTS': Sharna Burgess Opens Up About Her SHOCKING Exit (Exclusive)*


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> That was shocking.
> *DWTS': Sharna Burgess Opens Up About Her SHOCKING Exit (Exclusive)*




Nothing shocking here.   I was hoping it would reveal a juicy truly shocking reason.    Sharna is a class act as usual.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


>




Somehow I don't think Val would be as classy as he is here if it was him who got canned!


----------



## arnott

The Masked Dancer!      Guess  who?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> The Masked Dancer!      Guess  who?



Oh course.lol


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> *Christie Brinkley's Daughter Will Take Her Place on Dancing with the Stars After She Broke Arm*
> https://people.com/tv/dwts-christie-brinkley-out-sailor-brinkley-cook-in/


I can't believe that Wendy Williams tried to say that Christie lied about breaking her arm.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## arnott

Derek and Julianne have a TV Special on December 16th!


----------



## uhpharm01

Sean Spicer eliminated from DWTS
https://hollywoodlife.com/2019/11/11/sean-spicer-eliminated-dwts-week-9-recap/


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Sean Spicer eliminated from DWTS
> https://hollywoodlife.com/2019/11/11/sean-spicer-eliminated-dwts-week-9-recap/



Never watched the show,  but he lasted pretty long!      Was he any good?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Never watched the show,  but he lasted pretty long!      Was he any good?


No, he was stiff as a board.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Never watched the show,  but he lasted pretty long!      Was he any good?


 People were really upset that Sean Spicer was dancing to Destiny's Child.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> People were really upset that Sean Spicer was dancing to Destiny's Child.




Why?   And what is with all those backup dancers?    They got rid of the troupe but still have backup dancers?!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Why?   And what is with all those backup dancers?    They got rid of the troupe but still have backup dancers?!


People were upset that Sean Spicer was always getting in the bottom two and getting saved to dance another week. I don't know about the other quesitons. I don't watch the show either. Mom just gives me the cliff note version. HAHA


----------



## Serenity19

arnott said:


> Derek and Julianne have a TV Special on December 16th!



I'm going to watch this episode! I have always liked both Derek and Julianne. I actually had the chance to style Derek's wardrobe in 2009 for an episode of DWTS and in 2011 I styled Julianne for an episode of America's Got Talent. Derek was pretty funny during the fitting, and he even shared this hilarious YouTube video that Richard Simmons sang to him.


----------



## arnott

Congrats to Alan on his first win!   I didn't know anything about Hannah so I googled her afterwards figuring they paired Alan with an older woman.   I was surprised that he is actually about half a year older than her!   She looks way older than him.

Is it me or does she look about 35?    She's only turned 25 last September.


----------



## arnott

Derek and Julianne's TV Special:


----------



## 19flowers

..


----------



## arnott

Derek and Julianne's Holiday Special is this Monday on NBC:


----------



## arnott




----------



## arnott

There goes Derek!


----------



## uhpharm01

*Karina Smirnoff Is Pregnant! Former Dancing with the Stars Pro Expecting Baby: 'So Many Emotions'*
https://people.com/parents/karina-smirnoff-pregnant-expecting-first-child/


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> *Karina Smirnoff Is Pregnant! Former Dancing with the Stars Pro Expecting Baby: 'So Many Emotions'*
> https://people.com/parents/karina-smirnoff-pregnant-expecting-first-child/



Congrats to her.   After so many broken engagements I wonder if she just threw in the towel and went to the sperm bank.  Especially since she won't disclose the identity of the father and is donating money to an organization which seems like it's for helping other couples with fertility issues.


----------



## uhpharm01

*Julianne Hough and Brooks Laich Have ‘Been Having Problems for Months,’ Source Says*
https://people.com/tv/julianne-hough-brooks-laich-have-been-having-problems-marriage/
I guess her marriage is on the rocks.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> *Julianne Hough and Brooks Laich Have ‘Been Having Problems for Months,’ Source Says*
> https://people.com/tv/julianne-hough-brooks-laich-have-been-having-problems-marriage/
> I guess her marriage is on the rocks.



On Christmas Day that Derek posted an Instastory with Julianne's husband and a few other friends.   I remember wondering why Julianne was not there.    Now it makes sense!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

uhpharm01 said:


> *Julianne Hough and Brooks Laich Have ‘Been Having Problems for Months,’ Source Says*
> https://people.com/tv/julianne-hough-brooks-laich-have-been-having-problems-marriage/
> I guess her marriage is on the rocks.




Not surprising at all. Brooks is a MASSIVE dog and always has been. He got with her for relevancy. Now he's taking a break to find himself sexually hahahah he's been with 100's of women but okay


----------



## arnott

Glitterandstuds said:


> Not surprising at all. Brooks is a MASSIVE dog and always has been. He got with her for relevancy. *Now he's taking a break to find himself sexually *hahahah he's been with 100's of women but okay



How has he been a dog?

And the bolded part!    Did he say that?!


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## arnott

That Derek just announced his Las Vegas Residency from June to November this year!   Total of 60 shows!   Tickets go on sale on Friday!


----------



## uhpharm01

*When Does Dancing With the Stars Return for Season 29?*
https://www.tvguide.com/news/dancing-with-the-stars-season-29-premiere-date-casting/

It's hard not to feel a Dancing with the Stars-sized hole in our lives as we wait for one of America's favorite dancing competitions to return to the airwaves. That hole is becoming especially hard to ignore as we search for any clues about when ABC will air Season 29.

Fans previously grew accustomed to getting two seasons every year, with a new rotation of celebrities dancing their butts off in both the fall and the spring, but after a shortened "All Athletes" season in 2018, ABC hasn't worked _Dancing with the Stars_ into its spring calendar again. So far the show hasn't even officially been renewed for Season 29, but there's not really a doubt in anyone's mind that it will return in the fall of 2020. If it sticks to its usual premiere schedule, _Dancing with the Stars_ Season 29 will likely debut in September, with Monday, Sept. 14 or Monday, Sept. 21 being our top guesses for premiere dates.

Discover Your New Favorite Show: Watch This Now!

As for who will compete in Season 29, there are a few rumors already circulating. ABC usually keeps casting decisions tightly under wraps, but ABC Entertainment's senior VP, Rob Mills, did tell _Variety _that they've had discussions with Charlie Sheen about competing in the show. He also mentioned that they would love to have Christie Brinkley back since an early injury kept her from truly competing in last year's season.

Until we know more, we'll just keep missing the mirrorball trophy.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01

*Dancing With The Stars alum Karina Smirnoff shares first image of her newborn baby boy: 'Welcome to the world Theo Gabriel!'*


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...a-Smirnoff-shares-image-newborn-baby-boy.html

Karina and baby are 'healthy and well, an insider revealed, going on to say: 'She's already head over heels in love. She's excited for the next journey.'

Smirnoff revealed that she was expecting in December, telling fans that she was 'super excited to start a new chapter in my life.' 

'I've always wanted to be a mom. I have so many emotions that I'm going through. I'm nervous, excited, over the moon happy and overwhelmed.'

'She has chose not to share the identity of the father at this time.

The announcement also came with a shout-out to First Response pregnancy tests, who helped her confirm her happy news.


----------



## arnott

Lindsay is pregnant with a girl:


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


>



Late to this but this does not sound good.
So many con artists out there...


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Late to this but this does not sound good.
> So many con artists out there...


It's okay that you are late to this. I agree this doesn't sound good.


----------



## uhpharm01

*Dancing With the Stars Renewed for Season 29 at ABC*


BY LINDSAY MACDONALDMAY 21, 2020 4:07 PM EDT

https://www.tvguide.com/news/dancing-with-the-stars-renewed-season-29/

Good news, _Dancing With the Stars_ fans! ABC has renewed everyone's favorite star-studded dancing competition series for another season! The network has announced that _Dancing with the Stars_ will return for Season 29. 

The dance competition series is one of 13 shows ABC renewed on Thursday, including _The Rookie_, _A Million Little Things_, _black-ish_, _The Goldbergs_, and _Stumptown_.

_Dancing With the Stars_ wrapped up Season 28 in the fall of 2019. The dance competition has remained one of the network's most reliable performers since its debut in 2005, and celebrities keep lining up for their shot at the mirrorball trophy.

No official premiere date for Season 29 has been set, but if production is able to resume and the network sticks to its usual premiere programming schedule, _Dancing With the Stars_ Season 29 will likely aim to kick off in September.

As always, casting will be a mystery until the full list of stars and pros is announced on _Good Morning America_, as has become tradition, but there are still a few names making their way around the rumor mill. ABC Entertainment's senior VP, Rob Mills, told _Variety _the network has had discussions with Charlie Sheen, and he also mentioned the possibility of Christie Brinkley returning to compete after her injury last season took her out of the running.

Discover Your New Favorite Show: Watch This Now!

Who would _you_ love to see take the floor in Season 29?


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> *Dancing With the Stars Renewed for Season 29 at ABC*
> 
> 
> BY LINDSAY MACDONALDMAY 21, 2020 4:07 PM EDT
> 
> https://www.tvguide.com/news/dancing-with-the-stars-renewed-season-29/
> 
> Good news, _Dancing With the Stars_ fans! ABC has renewed everyone's favorite star-studded dancing competition series for another season! The network has announced that _Dancing with the Stars_ will return for Season 29.
> 
> The dance competition series is one of 13 shows ABC renewed on Thursday, including _The Rookie_, _A Million Little Things_, _black-ish_, _The Goldbergs_, and _Stumptown_.
> 
> _Dancing With the Stars_ wrapped up Season 28 in the fall of 2019. The dance competition has remained one of the network's most reliable performers since its debut in 2005, and celebrities keep lining up for their shot at the mirrorball trophy.
> 
> No official premiere date for Season 29 has been set, but if production is able to resume and the network sticks to its usual premiere programming schedule,* Dancing With the Stars Season 29 will likely aim to kick off in September.*
> 
> As always, casting will be a mystery until the full list of stars and pros is announced on _Good Morning America_, as has become tradition, but there are still a few names making their way around the rumor mill. ABC Entertainment's senior VP, Rob Mills, told _Variety _the network has had discussions with Charlie Sheen, and he also mentioned the possibility of Christie Brinkley returning to compete after her injury last season took her out of the running.
> 
> Discover Your New Favorite Show: Watch This Now!
> 
> Who would _you_ love to see take the floor in Season 29?



If it starts in September, that means the Pros will start practicing with their partners in August.  That seems too early to stop physical distancing.   My concert was supposed to be this August and it got postponed a year!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> If it starts in September, that means the Pros will start practicing with their partners in August.  That seems too early to stop physical distancing.   My concert was supposed to be this August and it got postponed a year!


That makes sense.
Here's an update.
https://www.goldderby.com/article/2...-season-29-premiere-fall-tom-bergeron-update/

*If you’re hoping ‘Dancing with the Stars’ returns in the fall, Tom Bergeron’s update may not be what you want to hear*

*Don’t stock up on spray tan just yet. While the ideal plan is for “Dancing with the Stars” Season 29 to air in the fall, Tom Bergeron has warned fans that the entire game plan for the show’s return is “still being discussed” in a COVID-19 world.*

*In the comments of the host’s Throwback Thursday Instagram post, a fan asked if “Dancing” was coming back in the fall. Bergeron responded, “ABC has renewed the show for a Season 29 but when (& how) still being discussed as far as I know (which, admittedly, is not much).”*

*Bergeron said earlier this month that “the hope” was for Season 29 to air in the fall, but acknowledged that the very nature of the show would make it difficult to do so during a pandemic. “It’s hard to imagine right now a scenario where 700 people in an audience and 24 sweaty dancers can all be in the same room,” he said. Last month, pros Cheryl Burke and Sharna Burgess shared that the plan was to move forward with a fall season as far as they knew at the time. Burke also proposed a virtual season if we’re still in quarantine then.*

*If “Dancing” doesn’t return at all in 2020, it would be the first time the series has skipped a calendar year since it premiered in 2005. Last year, it was reduced to one season a year after having aired in the spring and the fall since March 2007.*

*ABC formally renewed the show for a 29th season last week, but did not announce a fall schedule, which will come at a later date. A big wrinkle (besides, you know, coronavirus): “The Bachelorette” is hoping to film in the summer for a fall premiere. “Dancing” and the “Bachelor” franchise split Monday nights throughout the year, so only one would be able to keep its timeslot if both are able to film.*

*“The big question is who knows when scripted will be back, so there might be a need for ‘Bachelorette’ and ‘DWTS’ to co-exist at the same time,” Rob Mills, ABC’s head of alternative programming, said earlier this month. “I think we will look at every different scenario, but clearly, we love ‘Dancing’ and we love ‘Bachelorette,’ and to be able to have them both on at the same time is a high-class problem.”*
*

*


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01

*Tom Bergeron, Erin Andrews exit 'Dancing with the Stars'*
Longtime co-hosts Tom Bergeron and Erin Andrews are hanging up their dancing shoes.









						Tom Bergeron, Erin Andrews exit 'Dancing with the Stars'
					

Longtime co-hosts Tom Bergeron and Erin Andrews are hanging up their dancing shoes as ABC announces they will "embark on a new creative direction."




					abc13.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Tom Bergeron and Erin Andrews have exited "Dancing with the Stars" as ABC announced they are seeking to go in a "new creative direction."

Bergeron, who has hosted the show since its premiere in 2005, took to Twitter to announce the news.


"Just informed @DancingABC will be continuing without me," Bergeron tweeted. "It's been an incredible 15 year run and the most unexpected gift of my career. I'm grateful for that and for the lifelong friendships made. That said, now what am I supposed to do with all of these glitter masks?"

"Tom Bergeron will forever be part of the Dancing with the Stars family," ABC and BBC Studios said in a joint statement. "As we embark on a new creative direction, he departs the show with our sincerest thanks and gratitude for his trademark wit and charm that helped make this show a success."


"Erin will also not be returning, and we appreciate all that she brought to the ballroom," the statement continued. "Fans have been rooting for her since she originally competed as a contestant back in 2010 and her signature sense of humor has become a hallmark of the show."

Andrews wrote via Twitter: "Thank you ABC and the entire 'Dancing with the Stars' family for 6 memorable seasons. Those years wouldn't have been as special without my loving host Tom Bergeron, the talented dancers and witty judges. I will always cherish my days on that set, even if I wasn't the best at walking in heels."

Many former "Dancing with the Stars" contestants expressed their goodbyes to Bergeron and Andrews.

Olympic gymnast Nastia Liukin, who competed on the show in 2015, said in a tweet to Bergeron, "You defined DWTS. Will always remember how you treated every single person like they were truly part of your own family, year after year, season after season."

Bindi Irwin, who won Season 21 in 2015 alongside partner Derek Hough, said that spending time with Bergeron was "one of [her] favorite parts of the 'Dancing with the Stars' experience."

Karamo Brown competed in the latest season and called Bergeron his "host hero," saying the television personality is "one of the kindest and most supportive people" he's met.

Judge Bruno Tonioli said what a pleasure it was working with Andrews and will particularly miss their "little banters backstage before going live."

Replacement co-hosts have not yet been named.









						Tom Bergeron, Erin Andrews exit 'Dancing with the Stars'
					

Longtime co-hosts Tom Bergeron and Erin Andrews are hanging up their dancing shoes as ABC announces they will "embark on a new creative direction."




					abc13.com


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Tom Bergeron and Erin Andrews have exited "Dancing with the Stars" as ABC announced they are seeking to go in a "new creative direction."
> 
> Bergeron, who has hosted the show since its premiere in 2005, took to Twitter to announce the news.
> 
> 
> "Just informed @DancingABC will be continuing without me," Bergeron tweeted. "It's been an incredible 15 year run and the most unexpected gift of my career. I'm grateful for that and for the lifelong friendships made. That said, now what am I supposed to do with all of these glitter masks?"
> 
> "Tom Bergeron will forever be part of the Dancing with the Stars family," ABC and BBC Studios said in a joint statement. "As we embark on a new creative direction, he departs the show with our sincerest thanks and gratitude for his trademark wit and charm that helped make this show a success."
> 
> 
> "Erin will also not be returning, and we appreciate all that she brought to the ballroom," the statement continued. "Fans have been rooting for her since she originally competed as a contestant back in 2010 and her signature sense of humor has become a hallmark of the show."
> 
> Andrews wrote via Twitter: "Thank you ABC and the entire 'Dancing with the Stars' family for 6 memorable seasons. Those years wouldn't have been as special without my loving host Tom Bergeron, the talented dancers and witty judges. I will always cherish my days on that set, even if I wasn't the best at walking in heels."
> 
> Many former "Dancing with the Stars" contestants expressed their goodbyes to Bergeron and Andrews.
> 
> Olympic gymnast Nastia Liukin, who competed on the show in 2015, said in a tweet to Bergeron, "You defined DWTS. Will always remember how you treated every single person like they were truly part of your own family, year after year, season after season."
> 
> Bindi Irwin, who won Season 21 in 2015 alongside partner Derek Hough, said that spending time with Bergeron was "one of [her] favorite parts of the 'Dancing with the Stars' experience."
> 
> Karamo Brown competed in the latest season and called Bergeron his "host hero," saying the television personality is "one of the kindest and most supportive people" he's met.
> 
> Judge Bruno Tonioli said what a pleasure it was working with Andrews and will particularly miss their "little banters backstage before going live."
> 
> Replacement co-hosts have not yet been named.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Bergeron, Erin Andrews exit 'Dancing with the Stars'
> 
> 
> Longtime co-hosts Tom Bergeron and Erin Andrews are hanging up their dancing shoes as ABC announces they will "embark on a new creative direction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc13.com


I stopped watching years ago but don't know why they would let Tom go


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I stopped watching years ago but don't know why they would let Tom go


Me too!  Stopped watching years ago, but I do remember Tom being so smart, funny and quick on his feet with add libs.


----------



## uhpharm01

EXCLUSIVE: Tyra Banks to be named new host of Dancing With The Stars
					

Banks will also be given an executive producer title and will be officially unveiled as the new host on Good Morning America on Wednesday, the insiders tell DailyMail.com.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> I stopped watching years ago *but don't know why they would let Tom go*


that's a good question.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


>



makes no sense to me but I don't watch anymore so....


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> makes no sense to me but I don't watch anymore so....


my mom just asked me how was Tyra able to pull this off. It's weird.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Me too!  Stopped watching years ago, but I do remember Tom being so smart, funny and quick on his feet with add libs.


guess he's a victim of the times....not a good time for older white men.  being replaced by Tyra Banks? she's also an exec producer.  wonder if that means she brought money to the table.


----------



## KatPerry

I wonder if they decided to go with a younger host, to bring in a younger audience?

I’ll keep an open mind, but I will miss Tom.

They do need to change the way stars are eliminated though.


----------



## Jayne1

Trya, looking a bit different, but no thanks. Too annoying.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Trya, looking a bit different, but no thanks. Too annoying.


she can use her smize these days


----------



## uhpharm01

KatPerry said:


> I wonder if they decided to go with a younger host, to bring in a younger audience?
> 
> I’ll keep an open mind, but I will miss Tom.
> 
> They do need to change the way stars are eliminated though.


She is the producer on the show and she said that there will be some changes coming to this show. and Yes, I think they selected her because they wanted to pull in a younger audience.


----------



## arnott

Glad they got rid of Erin as she always flubbed her lines, but getting rid of Tom is a mistake.     Glad I don't watch this show anymore.  Any word if a new season is coming this Fall with the virus?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Glad they got rid of Erin as she always flubbed her lines, but getting rid of Tom is a mistake.     Glad I don't watch this show anymore.  Any word if a new season is coming this Fall with the virus?


Wow there are so many people upset about Tom being out from this show. Yes there is a new season coming soon for the Fall.


----------



## uhpharm01

I just heard that they are keeping the same judges. Mmm...


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I just heard that they are keeping the same judges. Mmm...



GOOD!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Wow there are so many people upset about Tom being out from this show. Yes there is a new season coming soon for the Fall.



I guess they'll have to make everyone quarantine for the show?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I guess they'll have to make everyone quarantine for the show?


IDK, it should be interesting probably.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> She is the producer on the show and she said that there will be some changes coming to this show. and *Yes, I think they selected her because they wanted to pull in a younger audience.*



In their attempt to get new young fans, they've pissed off the old loyal fan base by firing Tom!   The ones who have been there since season 1!       And I'm sure some young kids grew up watching Tom for the past 15 years, so he's almost like part of their family.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I guess they'll have to make everyone quarantine for the show?


Per The Daily Mail, filming for Season 29 is expected to begin this fall. However, no premiere date has been announced.


----------



## limom

How is Tyra going to make dancing about her?
She looks terrific in the recent interviews.


----------



## uhpharm01

Dancing With the Stars Pro Witney Carson Reveals Sex of Her First Child - E! Online
					

Witney Carson and husband Carson McAllister are expecting a baby! Scroll on to see if they're having a boy or a girl.




					www.eonline.com


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Dancing With the Stars Pro Witney Carson Reveals Sex of Her First Child - E! Online
> 
> 
> Witney Carson and husband Carson McAllister are expecting a baby! Scroll on to see if they're having a boy or a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eonline.com



Wonder if her and Lindsay planned to get pregnant together so their daughters could be best friends!


----------



## arnott

That Derek did another Music Video with Lindsay Stirling!     Lovely!   Like a Movie Scene!


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## arnott

^ What does she say in the interview above?   I can't stand her so don't want to watch, but read she's having a boy!


----------



## arnott

Bindi's having a baby in 2021:


----------



## uhpharm01

*'Dancing With the Stars' Fans Are Freaking Out Over the Surprising Cast Announcement*
We wonder which celebrities these pro dancers will be paired with ...




BY KAYLA KEEGAN
Aug 23, 2020









						'Dancing With the Stars' Fans Are Freaking Out Over the Season 29 Cast Lineup
					

A major fan favorite is coming back to the ballroom.




					www.goodhousekeeping.com
				





_Dancing With the Stars _Twitter has feelings about the recent season 29 pro-dancer lineup.
_DWTS _fans are delighted to see Sharna Burgess and Keo Motsepe return to the ABC show's cast.
Britt Stewart and Daniella Karagach are joining the show as new pros in the fall 2020 season. Britt is the show's first-ever Black female pro partner.
The ballroom is ready and the pro dancers are set for a brand new season of _Dancing With the Stars_ this fall.

This week, _Good Morning America_ dished on who will be gracing the dance floor when the ABC competition show returns Monday, *September 14.* Drum roll, please ... the cast of pro dancers competing for the Mirrorball Trophy for season 29 are:


*Sharna Burgess*
*Peta Murgatroyd*
*Val Chmerkovskiy*
*Cheryl Burke*
*Keo Motsepe*
*Jenna Johnson*
*Britt Stewart (new pro and the show's first Black female pro)*
*Alan Bersten*
*Brandon Armstrong*
*Sasha Farber*
*Daniella Karagach (new pro)*
*Pasha Pashkov*
*Emma Slater*
*Gleb Savchenko*


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> *'Dancing With the Stars' Fans Are Freaking Out Over the Surprising Cast Announcement*
> We wonder which celebrities these pro dancers will be paired with ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BY KAYLA KEEGAN
> Aug 23, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Dancing With the Stars' Fans Are Freaking Out Over the Season 29 Cast Lineup
> 
> 
> A major fan favorite is coming back to the ballroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.goodhousekeeping.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dancing With the Stars _Twitter has feelings about the recent season 29 pro-dancer lineup.
> _DWTS _fans are delighted to see Sharna Burgess and Keo Motsepe return to the ABC show's cast.
> Britt Stewart and Daniella Karagach are joining the show as new pros in the fall 2020 season. Britt is the show's first-ever Black female pro partner.
> The ballroom is ready and the pro dancers are set for a brand new season of _Dancing With the Stars_ this fall.
> 
> This week, _Good Morning America_ dished on who will be gracing the dance floor when the ABC competition show returns Monday, *September 14.* Drum roll, please ... the cast of pro dancers competing for the Mirrorball Trophy for season 29 are:
> 
> 
> *Sharna Burgess*
> *Peta Murgatroyd*
> *Val Chmerkovskiy*
> *Cheryl Burke*
> *Keo Motsepe*
> *Jenna Johnson*
> *Britt Stewart (new pro and the show's first Black female pro)*
> *Alan Bersten*
> *Brandon Armstrong*
> *Sasha Farber*
> *Daniella Karagach (new pro)*
> *Pasha Pashkov*
> *Emma Slater*
> *Gleb Savchenko*



  Yay @ Cheryl coming back.   14 couples is more than most seasons isn't it?  Usually there are only 12?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Yay @ Cheryl coming back.   14 couples is more than most seasons isn't it?  Usually there are only 12?


I agree with you about being happy that Cheryl is back. I heard that they have a new set. So in season 27 there was 13 couples and in Season 28 there was 12 and in Season 25 there was 13 couples.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I agree with you about being happy that Cheryl is back. *I heard that they have a new set.* So in season 27 there was 13 couples and in Season 28 there was 12 and in Season 25 there was 13 couples.



So they'll film the show with no audience?    So never 14 couples before.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> So they'll film the show with no audience?    So never 14 couples before.


Yes with no audience and if things improve with the virus they will bring the audience back.


----------



## uhpharm01

Backstreet Boys’ AJ McLean to Compete on ‘DWTS’ Season 29
					

AJ McLean has joined the cast of season 29 of ‘Dancing With the Stars,’ Us Weekly can confirm — get the details




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Backstreet Boys’ AJ McLean to Compete on ‘DWTS’ Season 29
> 
> 
> AJ McLean has joined the cast of season 29 of ‘Dancing With the Stars,’ Us Weekly can confirm — get the details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com



OMG!       Maybe I will watch after all!   Hope he gets Cheryl!

Hopefully they'll get some bigger Stars like AJ since everyone has nothing better to do!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> OMG!       Maybe I will watch after all!   Hope he gets Cheryl!
> 
> Hopefully they'll get some bigger Stars like AJ since everyone has nothing better to do!


i just heard a rumor that the real reason why you have to wait until the show airs to find out the stars that will be on this season is due to the fact that they  don't have any big name on this season.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> i just heard a rumor that the real reason why you have to wait until the show airs to find out the stars that will be on this season is due to the fact that they  don't have any big name on this season.



AJ is big!  Hopwfully he'll win because the Backstreet Boys still have a big fan base.  I just hope they don't have a bunch of nobody YouTube or Tik Tok "Stars" like Bethany Mota!


----------



## uhpharm01

DWTS Season 29 Cast: Carole Baskin, Justina Machado, Chrishell Stause, Cheer Coach, Nelly and More
					

Carole Baskin might have an affinity for big cats… but can she handle the beast that is ballroom dance? The Tiger King star is among 15 celebrities who will compete on Dancing With the Stars …




					tvline.com


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


>





Ugh, Tyra is annoying.    Johnny Weir would be interesting to see.   I hope he gets Jenna.  When do we find out the pairings?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Ugh, Tyra is annoying.    Johnny Weir would be interesting to see.   I hope he gets Jenna.  When do we find out the pairings?



click on this article for * rumors *of the pairing and this source has been right before. 








						All the Pairings From ‘Dancing With the Stars’ Season 29 Are HERE!
					

Prediction: Skai Jackson and Alan Bersten are gonna win this thing.




					www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> click on this article for * rumors *of the pairing and this source has been right before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the Pairings From ‘Dancing With the Stars’ Season 29 Are HERE!
> 
> 
> Prediction: Skai Jackson and Alan Bersten are gonna win this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cosmopolitan.com


I would think Johnny Weir would be the likely winner


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> click on this article for * rumors *of the pairing and this source has been right before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the Pairings From ‘Dancing With the Stars’ Season 29 Are HERE!
> 
> 
> Prediction: Skai Jackson and Alan Bersten are gonna win this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cosmopolitan.com



Yay!  AJ got Cheryl, that's what I wanted!   Cheryl usually goes far in the competition so I expect them to be in the top 2.


----------



## arnott

sdkitty said:


> I would think Johnny Weir would be the likely winner



I think it's safe to assume he got Emma because I don't think they would give him to a first time pro whose background is not in ballroom.


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> I think it's safe to assume he got Emma because I don't think they would give him to a first time pro whose background is not in ballroom.


I haven't watched in years but to me, figure skating is pretty close to dancing - and when I did watch a figure skater won (forget her name - Asian-American woman)


----------



## arnott

sdkitty said:


> I haven't watched in years but to me, figure skating is pretty close to dancing - and when I did watch a figure skater won (forget her name - Asian-American woman)



Meryl Davis won, but she's not Asian.  Len would say, "You're not just nice on ice, you're good on wood!"


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> Meryl Davis won, but she's not Asian.  Len would say, "You're not just nice on ice, you're good on wood!"


I think it was kristi yamaguchi I was thinking of


----------



## arnott

Derek is coming back!  But we don't know doing what!  What do you think?  Judge?  Co-host?









						Derek Hough Returning to 'Dancing With the Stars' for Season 29
					

What exactly he'll be doing in the ballroom will be revealed next Tuesday on 'GMA.'




					www.etonline.com


----------



## arnott

Well I've been out of the loop.  I didn't know Julianne and her husband announced their separation in May.  I'm only seeing it now that there are reports of possible reconciliation. 









						Julianne Hough & Brooks Laich Confirm Separation After 3 Years Of Marriage: See Statement
					

Julianne Hough and Brooks Laich have made the decision to separate after 3 years of marriage. They revealed the news in a joint statement on May 29, after months of split speculation.




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> Well I've been out of the loop.  I didn't know Julianne and her husband announced their separation in May.  I'm only seeing it now that there are reports of possible reconciliation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julianne Hough & Brooks Laich Confirm Separation After 3 Years Of Marriage: See Statement
> 
> 
> Julianne Hough and Brooks Laich have made the decision to separate after 3 years of marriage. They revealed the news in a joint statement on May 29, after months of split speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollywoodlife.com


loved her as a dancer....it was kind of odd to me when she spoke out about being bisexual (or pan?) right around the time of her marriage.  maybe she was trying to rid herself of her wholesome image


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Well I've been out of the loop.  I didn't know Julianne and her husband announced their separation in May.  I'm only seeing it now that there are reports of possible reconciliation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julianne Hough & Brooks Laich Confirm Separation After 3 Years Of Marriage: See Statement
> 
> 
> Julianne Hough and Brooks Laich have made the decision to separate after 3 years of marriage. They revealed the news in a joint statement on May 29, after months of split speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollywoodlife.com


you really have been out of the loop. LMAO. I'm not surprised that they are separated.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> I would think Johnny Weir would be the likely winner


I agree.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> you really have been out of the loop. LMAO. I'm not surprised that they are separated.



I'm not surprised they are separated either but I never knew they confirmed it.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I'm not surprised they are separated either but I never knew they confirmed it.


oh okay. I see.


----------



## chowlover2

I think Derek is going to be a judge, Len is having problems flying back & forth with Covid and 2 week quarantining.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I think Derek is going to be a judge, Len is having problems flying back & forth with Covid and 2 week quarantining.



Derek as head judge?      Oh well, I'm sure he'll do better than Julianne!


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> Derek as head judge?      Oh well, I'm sure he'll do better than Julianne!


Derek and Julianne are both beautiful dancers.  Of course they have to try to use that to be something they're less good at.


----------



## arnott

Well it's official!   That Derek is going to be a judge!


----------



## arnott

Season Premiere is on tomorrow!  Anyone know if this show is on one night a week or 2?   Remember there used to be Results Shows on Tuesday.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Season Premiere is on tomorrow!  Anyone know if this show is on one night a week or 2?   Remember there used to be Results Shows on Tuesday.


It looks like one night a week.


----------



## uhpharm01

*'Dancing With the Stars' Season 29 Premiere Will Have a Voting Twist*
By ANNA RUMER - September 14, 2020 09:20 am EDT










						'Dancing With the Stars' Season 29 Premiere Will Have a Voting Twist
					

Dancing With the Stars will look different in many ways this year as the ABC competition kicks off [...]




					popculture.com
				




_Dancing With the Stars _will look different in many ways this year as the ABC competition kicks off its 29th season Monday at 8 p.m. ET, with a change even coming to its premiere night voting. As the show adjusts to airing without a live audience amid the coronavirus pandemic, the network announced that there will be no fan vote or elimination during week one of the new season.

Instead, the teams' first dances will be only scored by judges Carrie Ann Inaba, Bruno Tonioli and Derek Hough, and those scores will be combined with week two scores and audience votes to determine the first elimination of the season in the second week. Despite the lack of a live audience, voting from home will still work the same when it begins next week, with fans being able to cast their vote during the live broadcast in the Eastern and Central time zones.

For their first dance, _Cheer_ coach Monica Aldama and her partner will perform the foxtrot to "My Wish" by Rascal Flatts, and _Tiger King_'s Carole Baskin will dance the paso doble to "Eye of the Tiger" by Survivor. Former Bachelorette Kaitlyn Bristowe will be doing the cha-cha to Lady Gaga's "Stupid Love," and former 49ers player Vernon Davis will be dancing the foxtrot to "All of Me" by John Legend. Actress Anne Heche will perform the cha-cha to "Don't Start Now" by Dua Lipa, while Disney Channel's Skai Jackson will dance tango to "Super Bass" by Nicki Minaj. _One Day at a Time_ actress Justina Machado will dance the cha-cha to "Respect" by Aretha Franklin, while Backstreet Boys member AJ McLean performs a jive to "Blinding Lights" by The Weeknd.

_The Real_'s Jeannie Mai will dance the salsa to "Tell It to My Heart" by Taylor Dayne, while _Desperate Housewives_ alum Jesse Metcalfe will perform the quickstep to "Part Time Love" by Stevie Wonder. Olympian Johnny Weir will dance the cha-cha to "Buttons" by The Pussycat Dolls, and _Selling Sunset_'s Chrishell Stause will perform tango to "Raise Your Glass" by Pink. NBA All-Star Charles Oakley will take on the salsa to "In Da Club" by 50 Cent, while _Catfish_ host Nev Schulman will foxtrot to "The Way You Look Tonight" by Frank Sinatra and rapper Nelly dancing salsa to "Ride Wit Me," his own song. _Dancing With the Stars_ Season 29 premieres Monday, Sept. 14 at 8 p.m. ET on ABC.


----------



## uhpharm01

chowlover2 said:


> I think Derek is going to be a judge, Len is having problems flying back & forth with Covid and 2 week quarantining.











						DWTS Season 29: Derek Hough Returns, as Judge — Where's Len?
					

Dancing With the Stars is losing one more familiar face, but adding another, ahead of Season 29. ABC announced Tuesday that series veteran Derek Hough will serve as a judge for the upcoming cycle.




					tvline.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's the opening number for this season


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## Chamber Doll

Justina is so cute!  She was fun to watch.

I love Jesse Metcalfe.  He was my celeb crush.  I used to watch Passions back in the day.  I loved seeing him but I don't see him going that far.


----------



## arnott

I'm shocked that Johnny was paired with a first time pro who as far as I know, her background is not in ballroom.  Don't  Pros usually get duds the first time around?


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's the opening number for this season




I was wondering what the hell that was.  I was expecting at least all the Pros to do an opening dance and then for the judges to come dancing in.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I was wondering what the hell that was.  I was expecting at least all the Pros to do an opening dance and then for the judges to come dancing in.


the all the pros wasn't in the opening dance because of COVID19 and social distancing. I'm not surprised by that.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## LavenderIce

I have not watched in years.  I only half watched last night out of curiosity/boredom.  Without an audience will they have confetti at the end of every dance, or has that been happening every season?

I miss Tom!


----------



## TC1

I tuned in for a few mins out of boredom/curiosity too. Tyra Banks was awful


----------



## uhpharm01

TC1 said:


> I tuned in for a few mins out of boredom/curiosity too. Tyra Banks was awful


alot of people don't like Tyra.


----------



## TC1

uhpharm01 said:


> alot of people don't like Tyra.


She fumbled over her words the whole time. She didn't ask a single question that wasn't already addressed in the intro packages. She was useless, really.


----------



## Chamber Doll

I told myself that I wasn't going to watch because of Tyra.   But then I heard Jesse Metcalfe was going to be on  =/   I ended up watching 90% of the show.  I stopped right after Nelly....So I basically just missed that Tiger King lady.


----------



## uhpharm01

Chamber Doll said:


> I told myself that I wasn't going to watch because of Tyra.   But then I heard Jesse Metcalfe was going to be on  =/   I ended up watching 90% of the show.  I stopped right after Nelly....So I basically just missed that Tiger King lady.


oh that Tiger King Lady can't dance.


----------



## nova_girl

I was switching between this and football so I missed a lot, but I thought the performers did well. Tyra on the other hand...I hope she improves because it was tough to watch.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> the all the pros wasn't in the opening dance because of COVID19 and social distancing. I'm not surprised by that.



No DWTS bubble,  I see!


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> I was switching between this and football so I missed a lot, but I thought the performers did well. Tyra on the other hand...I hope she improves because it was tough to watch.



I thought Tyra would be a bit more polished because of her extensive hosting experience.


----------



## chowlover2

I feel as if they are promoting Tyra as much as the dancers. I liked Tom & Erin better, the show is about the dancers, not the hosts.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> No DWTS bubble,  I see!


Yes there is a DWTS bubble, LOL. The married couples that are pros on DWTS are living apart from each other and the couples are being tested for COVID-19 everyday.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes there is a DWTS bubble, LOL. The married couples that are pros on DWTS are living apart from each other and the couples are being tested for COVID-19 everyday.



Why do the married couples (like Val and Jenna) need to be living apart if they are being tested every day?       Also, that would mean all the pros are tested every day so why can't they do group Pro dances?


----------



## arnott

I'm confused as to why the next show is on Tuesday!   Is it going to be on Tuesday from now on?!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I'm confused as to why the next show is on Tuesday!   Is it going to be on Tuesday from now on?!


because it's Monday night football in the USA. I just found out that it's going to air on both mondays and tuesdays nights.









						'Dancing with the Stars' 2020 will soon have its first elimination
					

"Dancing with the Stars" 2020 has begun, with all 15 contestants taking to the dancefloor for the first time. No-one, however, has left yet, and the first elimination is still to come on the ABC show.




					www.newsweek.com
				



.
From the Article that is linked here. 
"As such, the first _Dancing with the Stars_ Season 29 elimination will be next Tuesday, September 22, when the episode will air at 8 p.m. ET / 7 p.m. CT on ABC. Though there is no Monday episode next week, episodes from September 28 will air on Monday and Tuesday nights. The dances will take place on Mondays, when the lines are expected to open for voting, and eliminations will be on Tuesdays."


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> because it's Monday night football in the USA. I just found out that it's going to air on both mondays and tuesdays nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Dancing with the Stars' 2020 will soon have its first elimination
> 
> 
> "Dancing with the Stars" 2020 has begun, with all 15 contestants taking to the dancefloor for the first time. No-one, however, has left yet, and the first elimination is still to come on the ABC show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> From the Article that is linked here.
> "As such, the first _Dancing with the Stars_ Season 29 elimination will be next Tuesday, September 22, when the episode will air at 8 p.m. ET / 7 p.m. CT on ABC. Though there is no Monday episode next week, episodes from September 28 will air on Monday and Tuesday nights. The dances will take place on Mondays, when the lines are expected to open for voting, and eliminations will be on Tuesdays."



Oh,  so they are back to 2 nights a week!!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I'm confused as to why the next show is on Tuesday!   Is it going to be on Tuesday from now on?!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


>




Are we surprised it got good ratings?!


----------



## chowlover2

I think everyone wanted to see how Tyra did as host. I like Tyra, I just don't think this is the right slot. She's dressed to kill, too much for a host who should dress to be seen but not heard. The dancers are who I want to see. If anything it shows how perfect Tom Bergeron was as a host. Even Erin who dressed well, but not overshadowing the show. I was most surprised with Bruno letting his hair grow out to its real color.


----------



## arnott

First elimination tonight!   Do you think Carole will go or will the votes save her?


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I think everyone wanted to see how Tyra did as host. I like Tyra, I just don't think this is the right slot. She's dressed to kill, too much for a host who should dress to be seen but not heard. The dancers are who I want to see. If anything it shows how perfect Tom Bergeron was as a host. Even Erin who dressed well, but not overshadowing the show. *I was most surprised with Bruno letting his hair grow out to its real color.*



I was not surprised by that.  I wonder if Carrie Ann was wearing a wig because she wasn't getting her hair done during quarantine.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Are we surprised it got good ratings?!


Yes,  I was ( Now Tyra may have been very surprised). So many people seem upset about Tyra being the new host and all. But then I think about the fact that Carole being on the show and I think a lot of people watched to see how she would dance.


----------



## arnott

Tyra doing the supermodel runway walk at the beginning of the show was so over the top!   

Glad that that Derek saved Carole.

Johnny Weir's new pro partner seems like she's in over her head with the ballroom dancing.  Seems like they just wanted a black female pro and didn't care that she's not a ballroom dancer.  I saw someone on Facebook write, "I absolutely love Jonny but unfortunately his partner isn’t ready for this type of platform, Brit isn’t strong enough nor is her dancing up to standard for this show... sorry but his partnership will definitely not help him win the Trophy".   The last non-ballroom dancer pro I remember is Allison Holker, and no way is Britt in the same league as Allison.  And even then I remember Derek saying he'd assist Allison if needed.

I think Johnny should have been paired with Jenna.

One thing I like about this new show is no more annoying/distracting backup dancers for every dance.   I always thought it should be just the couple on the floor, so I'm glad it's back to that.

Hate the blonde hair on Sharna.  Even though I think blonde is her natural colour, I think this shade of blonde washes her out and makes her look too common.  I think she looks best brunette.


----------



## LavenderIce

I still miss Tom.  However, I actually like Tyra's supermodel runway walk.  She and Naomi have the best walks, far more superior than the nepotism/reality star "models" of today.  I've noticed the first of the two questions she asks the dancers usually relates to her.    I'm also glad there are no additional back up dancers on the floor.  Oh, and I noticed they somewhat cut back on the confetti at the end of the dances.


----------



## arnott

LavenderIce said:


> I still miss Tom.  *However, I actually like Tyra's supermodel runway walk.  She and Naomi have the best walks, far more superior than the nepotism/reality star "models" of today.*  I've noticed the first of the two questions she asks the dancers usually relates to her.    I'm also glad there are no additional back up dancers on the floor.  Oh, and I noticed they somewhat cut back on the confetti at the end of the dances.




No doubt Tyra has a good runway walk,  I just wasn't expecting to see that on DWTS!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Tyra doing the supermodel runway walk at the beginning of the show was so over the top!
> 
> Glad that that Derek saved Carole.
> 
> Johnny Weir's new pro partner seems like she's in over her head with the ballroom dancing.  Seems like they just wanted a black female pro and didn't care that she's not a ballroom dancer.  I saw someone on Facebook write, "I absolutely love Jonny but unfortunately his partner isn’t ready for this type of platform, Brit isn’t strong enough nor is her dancing up to standard for this show... sorry but his partnership will definitely not help him win the Trophy".   The last non-ballroom dancer pro I remember is Allison Holker, and no way is Britt in the same league as Allison.  And even then I remember Derek saying he'd assist Allison if needed.
> 
> I think Johnny should have been paired with Jenna.
> 
> One thing I like about this new show is no more annoying/distracting backup dancers for every dance.   I always thought it should be just the couple on the floor, so I'm glad it's back to that.
> 
> Hate the blonde hair on Sharna.  Even though I think blonde is her natural colour, I think this shade of blonde washes her out and makes her look too common.  I think she looks best brunette.


I hate the blonde on Carrie. I think she looks so much better as a brunette.I agree about Johnny and his partner. He is actually the only reason I am watching.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> *I hate the blonde on Carrie. *I think she looks so much better as a brunette.I agree about Johnny and his partner. He is actually the only reason I am watching.



At least with Carrie Ann it's just a wig.


----------



## anabanana745

I’m a bit disappointed with Tyra’s hosting. I love her and she has so much experience with hosting guests having had a talk show for years. I guess I thought she would be better at helping the celebs break out of their shell and connect with the audience. But she just makes everything about her. It’s kind of odd. She’s rusty


----------



## chowlover2

anabanana745 said:


> I’m a bit disappointed with Tyra’s hosting. I love her and she has so much experience with hosting guests having had a talk show for years. I guess I thought she would be better at helping the celebs break out of their shell and connect with the audience. But she just makes everything about her. It’s kind of odd. She’s rusty


Agree with everything you say, and I like Tyra. Tom and Erin were so much better.


----------



## arnott

Derek on the Ellen show:


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## chowlover2

I could watch Derek dance all day!


----------



## arnott

Disney Night tonight!


----------



## arnott

I didn't know Anne was blacklisted from Hollywood for 10 years for dating Ellen!  

I've never seen anyone look so not excited as Nelly for being called safe.   He looked pissed!

That was exciting with the mistake at the end!

Looking forward to '80s Night but I notice they are recycling the same songs that they have been dancing to throughout the years.  For example Derek, Amber, and Mark danced to the same song Justina did today:


----------



## TC1

Just read on TMZ that Tyra really did flub the ending on her own...trying to blame the "control room" LOL she's proving to be as useless as we thought. 
And WTF was with her hair and make-up?


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Just read on TMZ that Tyra really did flub the ending on her own...trying to blame the "control room" LOL she's proving to be as useless as we thought.
> And WTF was with her hair and make-up?



Wow!    How did that come out, did she admit it herself?      I noticed when she changed into her 2nd dress she was holding the back of it at first.  Maybe she didn't have time to put it on properly during the commercial break. I wonder if what Bruno said is true about the mistake and that has happened on the UK version of the show before.


----------



## TC1

How oblivious do you have to be to look on the floor and see 3 couples there (announce the bottom TWO) as one you JUST announced at "safe" and keep talking? even if the prompter was wrong..just say "hold on..I want to make sure this is correct" 
Tom Bergeron must be laughing his ass off


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> I didn't know Anne was blacklisted from Hollywood for 10 years for dating Ellen!
> 
> I've never seen anyone look so not excited as Nelly for being called safe.   He looked pissed!
> 
> That was exciting with the mistake at the end!
> 
> Looking forward to '80s Night but I notice they are recycling the same songs that they have been dancing to throughout the years.  For example Derek, Amber, and Mark danced to the same song Justina did today:



Meh, it's the spin they put on it. Anne was on a TV series for a few season, etc. It's just more dramatic if you use your story for sympathy.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Meh, it's the spin they put on it. Anne was on a TV series for a few season, etc. It's just more dramatic if you use your story for sympathy.



Was she really kicked out of her own Movie Premiere for bringing Ellen as her date?


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> How oblivious do you have to be to look on the floor and see 3 couples there (announce the bottom TWO) as one you JUST announced at "safe" and keep talking? even if the prompter was wrong..just say "hold on..I want to make sure this is correct"
> *Tom Bergeron must be laughing his ass off*


----------



## arnott

Well that was a lacklustre 80s Night!    Derek's fluorescent yellow shirt was blinding me, and Tyra's last outfit reminded me of the 90s, not the 80s.


----------



## Chamber Doll

Tyra's wardrobe, hair, & makeup person is making Tyra look worse.

Bummed that Jesse is out.  I know that he is still stiff but I really thought that he was going to improve with Sharna.  He lacks personality/spunk too.  His song selection sucked combined with the tango.  I wish he had gotten a better song for the tango.  

I'm going to root for Justina now.  She is adorable and super fun to watch.


----------



## arnott

Surprised that Nev only met his wife 5 years ago since they already have 2 kids that don't look that young.   Did she get knocked up on the first date?!


----------



## uhpharm01

'Dancing With the Stars' celebrity Jeannie Mai hospitalized, forced to leave show
					

Jeannie Mai's "Dancing With the Stars" journey is ending early.  The TV host was hospitalized after being diagnosed with epiglottitis, a potentially life threatening inflammatory condition that can cause swelling and block airflow to the lungs, according to the Mayo Clinic.  Mai confirmed she...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Julianne Hough Files for Divorce from Brooks Laich
					

Julianne Hough has filed to divorce her husband, Brooks Laich.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## arnott

Lindsay had her baby girl today:



That was an original Halloween Costume!


----------



## arnott




----------



## uhpharm01

wow


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> wow




She's been judging Artem all these years, don't know why she would be tough now all of a sudden because they dated, so I don't buy it.


----------



## arnott

Ooh la la!









						Gleb Savchenko's Wife Elena Samodanova Accuses DWTS Star of 'Ongoing Infidelity'
					

"I can no longer turn my head the other way," Elena Samodanova tells PEOPLE of her split from Gleb Savchenko




					people.com


----------



## arnott

Yay!   For Icons night tomorrow AJ is doing Freddie Mercury!    

And Nev is doing Elton John!   

I wonder which songs they will be dancing to!   Drew of 98 Degrees has already danced to Crazy Little Thing Called Love with Cheryl and Kaitlyn danced to Don't Stop Me Now last week.

I hope it's not Crazy Little Thing Called Love again so there's no direct comparison to Drew:




EDIT:  Just read that AJ will be dancing a Viennese Waltz to Somebody to Love!  Yay, a new song!


----------



## arnott

Darn it, my favourite got eliminated!!        At least Derek tried to save him.    I guess I want Justina to win now.


----------



## arnott

Lindsay named her daughter Sage.   What do you all think of the name?


----------



## uhpharm01

Tonight is the Semi Finals.


----------



## arnott

Finale tonight!    Who do you want to win?!


----------



## uhpharm01

Skai and Johnny should have been in the finals instead of Nelly and his trying to be cool dancing. SMH.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Finale tonight!    Who do you want to win?!


*Justina Machado *and* Sasha Farber *


----------



## uhpharm01

My pick lost. 

_Artem_ Vladimirovich _Chigvintsev and his partner won, so congrats to them, it's Artem Vladimirovich Chigvintsev first win ever. So that's good. _


----------



## uhpharm01

Well people are tired on Tyra that's for sure. I wonder if she is going to host next season or is ABC going to get someone else to host the show the next season or just cancel the show.


----------



## uhpharm01

lol


----------



## Chamber Doll

I admit I have a soft spot for Nelly...he was my last concert before corona broke out.....I went to see him in February and he was amazing....a true performer.

I did not know that Daniella was a rookie...she really had a challenge with Nelly....she did great with him....She definitely wowed me this season!

I was rooting for either Nelly or Justina because they are not dancers and they have come a long way.

My favorite freestyle performers were Nelly and Nev......I adored Nev's dance!

I don't watch the bachelor but I looked up Kaitlyn and was surprised to see that she was only 35.....why mess with your face like that?

I was hoping that all the past contestants would do a small number before the main dances.

And yes.....I want Tyra out!!.....bring Tom back!


----------



## arnott

Well, the most boring Dancer won.    I'm reading the comments and everyone is saying that Nev and Jenna were robbed!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> My pick lost.
> 
> _Artem_ Vladimirovich _Chigvintsev and his partner won, so congrats to them, it's Artem Vladimirovich Chigvintsev first win ever. So that's good. _



Artem has won the UK version of the show before.


----------



## arnott

Chamber Doll said:


> I admit I have a soft spot for Nelly...he was my last concert before corona broke out.....I went to see him in February and he was amazing....a true performer.
> 
> I did not know that Daniella was a rookie...she really had a challenge with Nelly....she did great with him....She definitely wowed me this season!
> 
> I was rooting for either Nelly or Justina because they are not dancers and they have come a long way.
> 
> My favorite freestyle performers were Nelly and Nev......I adored Nev's dance!
> 
> I don't watch the bachelor but *I looked up Kaitlyn and was surprised to see that she was only 35*.....why mess with your face like that?
> 
> I was hoping that all the past contestants would do a small number before the main dances.
> 
> And yes.....I want Tyra out!!.....bring Tom back!



I knew Daniella was good because I saw her on World of Dance and then saw her on tour with Derek last year when I had front row centre seats!    It also shows on her bio that she was a Blackpool Champion, which is a big ballroom competition.

How old did you think Kaitlyn was?  I don't think she looks older than her age.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Well people are tired on Tyra that's for sure. I wonder if she is going to host next season or is ABC going to get someone else to host the show the next season *or just cancel the show.*




I think there will be at least one more season as next season will be the show's 30th!  How were the ratings for this season?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Artem has won the UK version of the show before.


oh yeah, I just heard about that today. Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I think there will be at least one more season as next season will be the show's 30th!  How were the ratings for this season?



Here are the ratings for this season minus the ratings from last night's show. There are more people in the 18-49 demo range watching but they have less total viewers watching this year.








						Dancing with the Stars: Season 29 Ratings - canceled + renewed TV shows - TV Series Finale
					

There are lots of changes ahead in season 29 of Dancing with the Stars on ABC. Longtime hosts Tom Bergeron and Erin Andrews have been replaced by Tyra Banks, Derek Hough is helping out as a judge, Len Goodman will participate remotely, and the dancers will have to compete in the age of social...




					tvseriesfinale.com


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Here are the ratings for this season minus the ratings from last night's show. There are more people in the 18-49 demo range watching but they have less total viewers watching this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing with the Stars: Season 29 Ratings - canceled + renewed TV shows - TV Series Finale
> 
> 
> There are lots of changes ahead in season 29 of Dancing with the Stars on ABC. Longtime hosts Tom Bergeron and Erin Andrews have been replaced by Tyra Banks, Derek Hough is helping out as a judge, Len Goodman will participate remotely, and the dancers will have to compete in the age of social...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913423
> View attachment 4913424



They're still #1 in their time slot?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> They're still #1 in their time slot?


Mmm.. I wonder that too. There is a youtube channel that talked about the fact that the ratings went down after the season debut. Mmm.. I need to go look at her channel and she if that youtuber has talked about it since it has ended.


----------



## Chamber Doll

arnott said:


> I knew Daniella was good because I saw her on World of Dance and then saw her on tour with Derek last year when I had front row centre seats!    It also shows on her bio that she was a Blackpool Champion, which is a big ballroom competition.
> 
> How old did you think Kaitlyn was?  I don't think she looks older than her age.



Daniella is so good!!

Kaitlyn looks maybe early 40s?  She has that plasticky look that a woman gets when she is in her 40s and is trying to look early-mid 30s.  She is still beautiful.

Nev should have won.  He was consistently good all season.


----------



## uhpharm01

Oh wow, I just found out that there is a petition to get Tyra removed as the host for Dancing with the Stars.








						Sign the Petition
					

Remove Tyra Banks from ‘Dancing with the Stars’




					www.change.org
				




Plus Tyra said that she isn't sure if she will return for Season 30 








						Tyra Banks Says She Doesn't Know If She'll Return For 'Dancing With The Stars' Season 30
					

Tyra Banks Says She Doesn't Know If She'll Return For 'Dancing With The Stars' Season 30




					www.inquisitr.com


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh wow, I just found out that there is a petition to get Tyra removed as the host for Dancing with the Stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> Remove Tyra Banks from ‘Dancing with the Stars’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.change.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus Tyra said that she isn't sure if she will return for Season 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyra Banks Says She Doesn't Know If She'll Return For 'Dancing With The Stars' Season 30
> 
> 
> Tyra Banks Says She Doesn't Know If She'll Return For 'Dancing With The Stars' Season 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.inquisitr.com



   It's got zero signatures so far!     Is there a petition to get Tom back too?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> It's got zero signatures so far!     Is there a petition to get Tom back too?


It doesn't have zero signatures so far on my website, so maybe it's showing zero for you because you are in Canada, if I'm not mistaken. Here's a screenshot, there are 8,933 people on the petition right now.



Yes there is also a petition to bring back *Tom Bergeron and Erin Andrews back as host to Dancing with the Stars. Here's a screenshot and this petition has 1,063 signatures right now. 

*


----------



## arnott

^ Ugh, I agree with Tom, but why Erin?!  She's terrible!  She flubs her lines way more than Tyra!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> ^ Ugh, I agree with Tom, but why Erin?!  She's terrible!  She flubs her lines way more than Tyra!


that's a good question about Erin. IDK.


----------



## uhpharm01

'Dancing With the Stars': Derek Hough Could Permanently Replace Len Goodman
					

Len Goodman sat out of Dancing With the Stars Season 29, but Derek Hough came to the rescue. [...]




					popculture.com


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> ^ Ugh, I agree with Tom, but why Erin?!  She's terrible!  She flubs her lines way more than Tyra!


LMAO I Just saw this petition for just Tom with Tyra.








						Sign the Petition
					

DWTS: Bring Back Tom Bergeron to Host Alongside Tyra Banks!




					www.change.org


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> LMAO I Just saw this petition for just Tom with Tyra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> DWTS: Bring Back Tom Bergeron to Host Alongside Tyra Banks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.change.org



I think one host is enough!    At least until the pandemic is over.


----------



## arnott

Derek and Julianne are hosting a Disney Holiday Special on ABC tonight!


----------



## uhpharm01

LMAO  I don't think that Tyra should get a raise because rating went up, I don't think that she was the only reason that ratings went up one reason was Nelly, Johnny Weir and Shai Jackson were all on the show this year. That helped too. 








						Tyra Banks Wants More Money Next Season Of 'DWTS' - Up News Info
					

Tyra Banks is already eyeing more pay for the next season of Dancing with the Stars, according to a new report. “Tyra is an incredible talent who knows her worth. She has taken a franchise that was a little past its prime and made it into the show everyone is talking about, but even more […]




					upnewsinfo.com
				












						Tyra Banks Shares the Big Changes She Wants to Make for Dancing With the Stars Season 30, Including at the Judges' Table
					

Tyra Banks wrapped her first season as host of Dancing With the Stars on Monday night when the season 29 finale revealed Kaitlyn Bristowe and her professional partner Artem Chigvintsev to be the winners of the Mirrorball Trophy.The supermodel shared that it was a great season for her, too, and...




					parade.com


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> LMAO  I don't think that Tyra should get a raise because rating went up, I don't think that she was the only reason that ratings went up one reason was Nelly, Johnny Weir and Shai Jackson were all on the show this year. That helped too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyra Banks Wants More Money Next Season Of 'DWTS' - Up News Info
> 
> 
> Tyra Banks is already eyeing more pay for the next season of Dancing with the Stars, according to a new report. “Tyra is an incredible talent who knows her worth. She has taken a franchise that was a little past its prime and made it into the show everyone is talking about, but even more […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upnewsinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyra Banks Shares the Big Changes She Wants to Make for Dancing With the Stars Season 30, Including at the Judges' Table
> 
> 
> Tyra Banks wrapped her first season as host of Dancing With the Stars on Monday night when the season 29 finale revealed Kaitlyn Bristowe and her professional partner Artem Chigvintsev to be the winners of the Mirrorball Trophy.The supermodel shared that it was a great season for her, too, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parade.com



Well, so much for the petition to get her booted!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh wow, I just found out that there is a petition to get Tyra removed as the host for Dancing with the Stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> Remove Tyra Banks from ‘Dancing with the Stars’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.change.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus Tyra said that she isn't sure if she will return for Season 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyra Banks Says She Doesn't Know If She'll Return For 'Dancing With The Stars' Season 30
> 
> 
> Tyra Banks Says She Doesn't Know If She'll Return For 'Dancing With The Stars' Season 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.inquisitr.com




First she wasn't sure if she'd come back and now she wants more money.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> First she wasn't sure if she'd come back and now she wants more money.


yeah, Tyra heard that the ratings were up and she thinks that she's the reason that the ratings were up, there was some other things that caused that to happen too, like Nelly and Skai Jackson where there also both were very popular on the show.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> yeah, Tyra heard that the ratings were up and *she thinks that she's the reason that the ratings were up*, there was some other things that caused that to happen too, like Nelly and Skai Jackson where there also both were very popular on the show.



She can't be that delusional to think that...

That Derek also has a big fan base,  so he probably had something to do with it.


----------



## Chamber Doll

Wow talk about ego!  

Looks like we might be stuck with Tyra 









						Tom Bergeron Implies He'll Never Return to 'DWTS'
					

The beloved TV host is opening up about life after the ABC reality dancing competition.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## arnott

Uh, what?!  Chrishell and Keo?!       And I thought she was the home wrecker who broke up Gleb's marriage!


----------



## uhpharm01

Chamber Doll said:


> Wow talk about ego!
> 
> Looks like we might be stuck with Tyra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Bergeron Implies He'll Never Return to 'DWTS'
> 
> 
> The beloved TV host is opening up about life after the ABC reality dancing competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etonline.com


Tyra is asking for a raise


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> She can't be that delusional to think that...
> 
> That Derek also has a big fan base,  so he probably had something to do with it.


 I agree and so does Nelly ( a lot people that are fans of his were watching this season ) and Skai Jackson ( is a disney star and a lot of her fans were watching) too.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Uh, what?!  Chrishell and Keo?!       And I thought she was the home wrecker who broke up Gleb's marriage!



Wut?
Stause is accused of breaking up her _Dancing with the Stars _partner’s marriage, as Gleb Savchenko & Elena Samodanova announced their divorce on November 6th.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm late but Nev was ROBBED

As long as ABC keeps having Chicks from the Bachelorette on they will win (Change my mind?)


----------



## uhpharm01

3:04 timestamp DWTS cheating scandal


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> 3:04 timestamp DWTS cheating scandal




Who are those annoying 3 Hosts?!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Who are those annoying 3 Hosts?!



LMAO 
*Hunter March is from a tv show called Sugar Rush ( I've never seen it)

Nina Parker use to work on TMZ

Morgan Stewart is from the Reality Tv show is #RichKids of Beverly Hills. She's now married to Jordan McGraw, who is Dr. Phil's son. *


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> LMAO
> *Hunter March is from a tv show called Sugar Rush ( I've never seen it)
> 
> Nina Parker use to work on TMZ
> 
> Morgan Stewart is from the Reality Tv show is #RichKids of Beverly Hills. She's now married to Jordan McGraw, who is Dr. Phil's son. *



Is their show together popular?   BTW, whose ass is that in your Avatar?!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Is their show together popular?   BTW, whose ass is that in your Avatar?!


My Avatar is the Wonder Woman as a bodybuilder. 
I liked this show better before the pandemic hint.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> My Avatar is the Wonder Woman as a bodybuilder.
> I liked this show better before the pandemic hint.



Nice  ass!


----------



## arnott

Kaitlyn has Covid:


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Nice  ass!


Thanks


----------



## arnott

There goes Derek!   This is the song he did his Solo Dance to.


----------



## uhpharm01

Who Will Be On Season 30 Of ‘Dancing With the Stars?’
					

Rumors are already swirling about a 30th season of ABC’s dancing competition series.




					www.ibtimes.com


----------



## arnott

Witney had her baby:


----------



## arnott

I guess he's going to go by his middle name.


----------



## uhpharm01

*A Milestone Season! Everything We Know About Dancing With the Stars Season 30, Including When it May Premiere *








						A Milestone Season! Everything We Know About Dancing With the Stars Season 30, Including the Full Cast
					

Over 15 years, hundreds of celebrities, and a whole range of scores, Dancing With the Stars has reached its 30th season. (Are you as shocked as us that the show premiered 16 years ago on June 1, 2005?) And, in 2022, the reality dance series will hit the milestone with a new group of stars...




					parade.com
				










Over 15 years, hundreds of celebrities, and a whole range of scores, _Dancing With the Stars_ has reached its 30th season. And while ABC has yet to confirm renewal, it’s assumed the reality dance series will hit the milestone with a new group of stars, dances and maybe even a larger judging panel.

Read on to find out everything we know so far about _Dancing With the Stars_ season 30 (2021), including when it may premiere, who will judge the season and more.

*Is Dancing With the Stars returning for season 30?*
Though ABC has not announced that _DWTS_ will come back for season 30, it’s assumed that it will. Season 29 did have an 8% drop in viewership but improved slightly in the key 18-49 demo. But considering how much the series has been a staple for the network—as well as its success of producing a show in the midst of the coronavirus pandemic—it would be a shocker if they shelved the show before renewing it.

*When will Dancing With the Stars season 30 premiere?*
No renewal announcement means no premiere announcement for _DWTS_‘ 30th season. But considering the series shifted to filming only one season a year starting in 2018, season 30 may not air until September 2021.

*Will Tyra Banks return as host for Dancing With the Stars season 30?*
Perhaps the biggest shake-up for _DWTS_ season 30 was the firing of longtime hosts *Tom Bergeron* and *Erin Andrews* and subsequent hiring of *Tyra Banks*. While the host and creator of _America’s Next Top Model_ did have some flubs in her debut season, she gained confidence as the season went along. Considering Tyra also serves as an executive producer, it’s logical that she will stay on for _DWTS_ for the foreseeable future.

*Will Len Goodman return as a judge for Dancing With the Stars season 30?*
Head judge *Len Goodman* was forced to miss out on _DWTS_ season 29 due to travel restrictions during the pandemic. Despite his seat being filled for the season, it’s expected the series will be eager to have him back once he’s able to travel to the U.S. Tyra herself told _Parade.com_ that she missed having the Brit on the panel last season, and is looking forward to having him giving out scores once again.

*Will Derek Hough return as a judge for Dancing with the Stars season 30?*
Sitting in Len’s center chair for season 29 was six-time _DWTS_ professional champion *Derek Hough*. The alumni and _World of Dance_ judge seamlessly fit into the panel, and won over fans with his detailed yet encouraging feedback. Despite the possibility of Len returning, Tyra is hopeful that Derek could still stay on as a fourth judge,—   like his sister Julianne did in previous seasons.

*What happened in season 29 of Dancing With the Stars?*
In a season full of ups and downs, former _Bachelorette_ *Kaitlyn Bristowe* had her dance dreams come true, winning the Mirrorball trophy alongside *Artem Chigvintsev*. Frontrunner and _Catfish_ star and creator *Nev Schulman* finished runner-up with his partner *Jenna Johnson*. Rapper *Nelly* and _One Day at a Time_ actress *Justina Machado* finished in third and fourth with their partners *Daniella Karagach* and *Sasha Farber*, respectively.

*What Bachelor contestants will appear on Dancing With the Stars season 30?*
_Bachelor_ nation has been on a roll the past two seasons, with alumni *Hannah Brown* and *Kaitlyn Bristowe* getting back-to-back victories. It’s assumed ABC will continue to go back to the well of contestants as they have been for some time. Perhaps the dual bachelorettes of *Claire Crawley* and *Tayshia Adams* may find themselves taking to the dance floor soon. And if season 30 premieres in the fall, that could also give a chance to newly-announced bachelor *Matt James*.

*Is Lindsay Arnold returning to Dancing With the Stars season 30?*
After being on for eight straight seasons, *Lindsay Arnold* had to take season 29 of _DWTS_ off for the birth of her daughter, Sage, who was born on Nov. 2, 2020. Now a new mother, Lindsay is still eyeing a place back on the dance floor. She told _Hollywood Life_, “I want to be a part of this show for as long as they’ll have me. Whatever is best for my baby I am going to do, but I have every intention of coming back next season and I really look forward to it.”

*Is Witney Carson returning to Dancing With the Stars season 30?*
After 11 straight seasons, including back-to-back second place finishes, professional *Witney Carson* also stepped away from season 29 due to her pregnancy. Carson gave birth in January 2021, and if _DWTS_ season 30 indeed airs in the fall, that could give her enough time to make an exciting return to the series.

*Will Dancing With the Stars season 30 be an all-star season?*
Despite its star-studded casts, _DWTS_ has only done one all-star season before: Season 15 back in 2012. Its cast consisted entirely of previous celebrity contestants from across the years, vying for the win once more. We’re now 15 seasons past that point. If the show was consistent with when it did all-star seasons, plus the fact that this is a milestone mark for the series, it’s not out of the realm of possibilities that we could see another season of returning celebs.

*Are there any new rules for season 30?*
Since season 30 hasn’t officially been announced, we don’t know if there’ll be any new rules yet. The last big change in the rules came in season 28 of_ Dancing With the Stars_ after the shocking victory of *Bobby Bones* the previous season. First, the audience was now able to vote both online and by text, limited to only 10 votes per couple per method. The second saw the institution of the “Judges’ Save,” where the judges chose who would go home out of the bottom two couples every week.

*Where can I watch and stream DWTS for season 30?*
It’s not official yet, but if ABC follows previous seasons, _Dancing With the Stars_ will air in its traditional two-hour time slot on Monday nights.

*What time does Dancing With the Stars come on?*
We don’t have an official renewal yet, but we can assume _DWTS_ will air from 8 to 10 p.m. ET on Monday nights.

*How to vote on Dancing With the Stars this season*
We’re still waiting for details on season 30 but we’re betting fan voting will still be part of the new season. For the last two seasons, fans have been able to vote online or via text.

*What night is Dancing With the Stars on?*
If the network follows previous seasons, _Dancing With the Stars_ will air on Monday nights.


----------



## arnott

Err, who knew that Sharna and Brian Austin Green are a couple?!


----------



## arnott




----------



## uhpharm01

Chrishell Stause and Keo Motsepe Split After 3 Months of Dating (tmz.com)


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Chrishell Stause and Keo Motsepe Split After 3 Months of Dating (tmz.com)



I kind of doubt they were ever a real couple.  They just wanted to "prove" that Chrishell had nothing to do with the break up of Gleb's marriage!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I kind of doubt they were ever a real couple.  They just wanted to "prove" that Chrishell had nothing to do with the break up of Gleb's marriage!


oh okay I see.


----------



## arnott

Here comes Derek Hough!


----------



## uhpharm01

*DWTS: Suni Lee and JoJo Siwa Join Season 30 — and Siwa Will Compete with a Same-Sex Partner!*

The new season of _Dancing with the Stars_ premieres Sept. 20 on ABC
By Dory Jackson 
August 26, 2021 04:15 PM








						DWTS: Suni Lee and JoJo Siwa Join Season 30 — and Siwa Will Compete with a Same-Sex Partner!
					

Season 30 of Dancing with the Stars premieres Sept. 20 on ABC




					people.com
				




_Dancing with the Stars_ is ready to kick off its milestone 30th season with a bang.
The first two confirmed contestants are JoJo Siwa and Suni Lee, ABC announced Thursday during the show's Television Critics Association panel.

Siwa, 18, is a singer and social media star who rose to fame on _Dance Moms_. The Nickelodeon star is set to be the first female celebrity paired with a female pro. "To be dancing with a girl, I think it's so cool," Siwa said in a video announcement. "I can't wait to meet my partner!"

Lee, 18, is a Team USA gymnast who recently took home a gold medal at the Tokyo Olympics.

Siwa and Lee will appear on _Good Morning America_ Friday for a sit-down interview and again on Sep. 8, when the remaining celebrity contenders will be unveiled.

_Dancing with the Stars_ was renewed for its 30th season in March. Ballroom experts Len Goodman, Carrie Ann Inaba, Bruno Tonioli and Derek Hough will return to the long-running show's judges panel. Tyra Banks is also set to reprise her role as host.

Banks, 47, recently addressed whether the reality competition series will be able to return with a live studio audience amid COVID-19 restrictions.
"We've been talking about it, back and forth," she told _Entertainment Tonight_. "[But] probably not, if I really think about ultimate safety. Maybe not yet."

_Dancing with the Stars_ premiered on ABC in 2005. Last year, former Bachelorette Kaitlyn Bristowe and pro Artem Chigvintsev were crowned the season 29 mirrorball champions. _Catfish_ host Nev Schulman and pro Jenna Johnson came in second.
Season 30 of _Dancing with the Stars_ premieres Sept. 20 at 8 p.m. ET on ABC.


----------



## TC1

I just read that Olivia Jade Giannulli (Lori Loughlin's daughter) will be on this season??


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> I just read that Olivia Jade Giannulli (Lori Loughlin's daughter) will be on this season??


Oh, she's a star?  maybe she is social media "star"


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> I just read that Olivia Jade Giannulli (Lori Loughlin's daughter) will be on this season??




Oh brother.


----------



## buzzytoes

Not that I even watch this show anymore but why is Jojo going to be on when she is an actual dance? With various dance types even, not just one.


----------



## arnott

buzzytoes said:


> Not that I even watch this show anymore but why is Jojo going to be on when she is an actual dance? With various dance types even, not just one.




I didn't know who she was other than some girl with big hair bows.  Since they could have Beyonce's backup dancer on the show, I guess they'll say the same...that she's not a ballroom dancer.

And what?!    Why?    I guess she's going to take the male role in the ballroom dancing.  Wonder when they'll have 2 guys dancing on the show.


----------



## uhpharm01

buzzytoes said:


> Not that I even watch this show anymore but why is Jojo going to be on when she is an actual dance? With various dance types even, not just one.


I agree but lately they seem to be letting more and more people with a background in dance come on the show for some reason.


----------



## uhpharm01

'DWTS' 30 COVID-19 Protocols Will Be 'More Strict' Than Season 29
					

Sharna Burgess answered fans' burning questions about 'Dancing With the Stars' ahead of season 30 — read more




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Keo Motsepe Says It's 'Disappointing' to Not Be Returning for Season 30 of Dancing with the Stars
					

Keo Motsepe has been a professional dancer on the past nine seasons of Dancing with the Stars




					people.com


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Keo Motsepe Says It's 'Disappointing' to Not Be Returning for Season 30 of Dancing with the Stars
> 
> 
> Keo Motsepe has been a professional dancer on the past nine seasons of Dancing with the Stars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com




Good!  Not to be mean, but he sucked!  I guess since they now have Britt, they don't need him anymore for "diversity".

I see both Lindsay and Witney are back after having babies.


----------



## buzzytoes

arnott said:


> I didn't know who she was other than some girl with big hair bows.  Since they could have Beyonce's backup dancer on the show, I guess they'll say the same...that she's not a ballroom dancer.
> 
> And what?!    Why?    I guess she's going to take the male role in the ballroom dancing.  Wonder when they'll have 2 guys dancing on the show.




Why not?? No one ever said dancing had to be a man and woman - someone has to LEAD, not be of a specific sex. Just like having different ethnicities represented is important, so are different sexualities. It's not like half the male dancers aren't gay, not sure why it would be a problem to let them dance with other men either.


----------



## arnott

buzzytoes said:


> Why not?? No one ever said dancing had to be a man and woman - someone has to LEAD, not be of a specific sex. Just like having different ethnicities represented is important, so are different sexualities. It's not like half the male dancers aren't gay, not sure why it would be a problem to let them dance with other men either.




So why didn't they give  Johnny Weir  a male partner last season?  I could imagine him paired with Val!  I can imagine JoJo being paired with Lindsay.


----------



## TC1

uhpharm01 said:


> I agree but lately they seem to be letting more and more people with a background in dance come on the show for some reason.


I would hazard to guess because no real "stars" want to be on this show. Everyone who wanted this platform would have been contacted, or their agents would have reached out.


----------



## buzzytoes

arnott said:


> So why didn't they give  Johnny Weir  a male partner last season?  I could imagine him paired with Val!  I can imagine JoJo being paired with Lindsay.


You'd have to ask Johnny Weir ‍♀️ Maybe he figured it wasn't weird since a lot of male dancers are gay, where Jojo wanted to actually fully represent herself. I'm not understanding why it's a problem.


----------



## maris.crane

I feel DWTS has always been seemingly very LGBQT+ friendly, so … I guess if JoJo asked to dance with a fellow female dancer, it’s… whatever. I kinda feel like the show is losing a bit of steam though, and this could also be an ABC plot device and not something JoJo asked for.

Certainly, I feel like there are enough washed up rockstars out there on the verge of bankruptcy that could agree  to do this show. Maybe they could get the son from The Sopranos! I’d like to see another pro chef. 

But I feel like dancers/boy banders/gymnasts/figure skaters are all going in with an upper-hand and they’re not as interesting to watch as the football player or basketball player with no dance training whatsoever.


----------



## TC1

I saw Cody Rigsby is one of the stars. He's THE top Peloton instructor..so you know he has rhythm. Still won't make me watch... but he's got quite a following!


----------



## buzzytoes

TC1 said:


> I saw Cody Rigsby is one of the stars. He's THE top Peloton instructor..so you know he has rhythm. Still won't make me watch... but he's got quite a following!


I can tell who the Peloton friends are on Facebook cuz they all posted about him being on it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm still not a fan of Tyra Banks as the host.


----------



## TC1

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm still not a fan of Tyra Banks as the host.


I tuned in for about an hour of the show. She is still SO awful...fumbling over her lines, acting so flustered as if she's never spoken in public before. I was honestly shocked she was brought back.


----------



## Addicted to bags

TC1 said:


> I tuned in for about an hour of the show. She is still SO awful...fumbling over her lines, acting so flustered as if she's never spoken in public before. I was honestly shocked she was brought back.


I believe she's an executive producer so I guess her job is locked in. I didn't even make it an hour into the show. 
If I finish the episode I'll just fast forward thru her and the other boring parts.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> I believe she's an executive producer so I guess her job is locked in. I didn't even make it an hour into the show.
> If I finish the episode I'll just fast forward thru her and the other boring parts.











						Tyra Banks Sets the Record Straight About Why ABC Hired Her to Host Dancing with the Stars Season 29
					

Plus: how they're filming amid COVID-19




					www.tvguide.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

'Dancing with the Stars' pro Cheryl Burke reveals breakthrough Covid diagnosis ahead of show — NBC News
					

In an emotional Instagram video, Burke said she felt like she was letting her dance partner, Peloton instructor Cody Rigsby, down.




					apple.news


----------



## uhpharm01

Mel C Says 'All the Spice Girls Are So Excited' for Her to Be Competing on Season 30 of DWTS
					

PEOPLE has an exclusive clip of all the season 30 stars sharing their expectations and experiences so far on DWTS




					people.com


----------



## elle-mo

Wtf was Tyra wearing? She looked like a Georgia O'Keefe work gone wrong. Like it needed Monistat.


----------



## Addicted to bags

elle-mo said:


> Wtf was Tyra wearing? She looked like a Georgia O'Keefe work gone wrong. Like it needed Monistat.


   That's what I thought when she did the costume change!! That first dress was waaaaay too short on her!
Watching what she wears reminds me of the good ol' days of the Oscars before all the stars got stylists. I used to watch to catch the disasters. I guess I have Tyra now


----------



## uhpharm01

'DWTS' contestant Cody Rigsby tests positive for COVID-19
					

The big news from the ballroom comes days after his dancing partner, Cheryl Burke, was forced to quarantine due to the virus.




					www.goodmorningamerica.com


----------



## arnott

Cheryl and Cody are still going to be in the competition!


----------



## Addicted to bags

arnott said:


> Cheryl and Cody are still going to be in the competition!



Should be interesting to watch how they manage to do the virtual side by side dance. Good luck to them. I wonder if they will have Cody stay in LA after his quarantine is over? I read somewhere that Cheryl thought her breakthrough infection was maybe caused by the traveling back and forth between NY & LA.


----------



## arnott

Addicted to bags said:


> Should be interesting to watch how they manage to do the virtual side by side dance. Good luck to them. I wonder if they will have Cody stay in LA after his quarantine is over? I read somewhere that Cheryl thought her breakthrough infection was maybe caused by the traveling back and forth between NY & LA.




Why does she travel to NY?


----------



## Addicted to bags

arnott said:


> Why does she travel to NY?


Isn't he based in NYC? I thought I read that? 
Edit: According to what I just Googled he does. I think she has to fly out there so they can train together and then they fly back for Monday's show.


----------



## TC1

Originally I had read that Cody would be the one going back and forth. LA for the show and NY for his live Peloton ride schedule.


----------



## Addicted to bags

TC1 said:


> Originally I had read that Cody would be the one going back and forth. LA for the show and NY for his live Peloton ride schedule.


Maybe I'm wrong. It's been known to happen  
If so, I take it back that she travels back and forth.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Maybe I'm wrong. It's been known to happen
> If so, I take it back that she travels back and forth.


this all should be interesting.


----------



## arnott

So Cody said it's his 2nd time this year that he's tested positive for Covid!


----------



## uhpharm01

Oh yeah it's his second time with COVID. I'm glad that he is doing well enough to still dancing on the show.


----------



## uhpharm01

'DWTS' : Derek Hough Misses Week 3 'Out of an Abundance of Caution' Due to 'Potential COVID Exposure'
					

Derek Hough's absence marks the third time a season 30 cast member has missed a live appearance due a COVID-related reason after Peloton star Cody Rigsby and his pro partner Cheryl Burke




					people.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wow, the married dancers have to live apart during this season. Glad to hear they are taking such careful precautions by having the "pods"









						What We Know About the 'DWTS' COVID Protocols After Cody Rigsby and Cheryl Burke Test Positive
					

Celebrity contestant Cody Rigsby and pro-dancer Cheryl Burke tested positive for COVID earlier this week




					people.com


----------



## arnott

Missed Derek tonight.  Why did he have to sit out if he tested negative?


----------



## arnott

Can't believe Christine is only 38.  She looks well into her 40s.  Carrie Ann is 53 and looks younger than her.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Missed Derek tonight.  Why did he have to sit out if he tested negative?


Due to an abundance of caution, Derek decided to sit out.



*Dancing With the Stars’ Season 30 Episode 2 Records Lowest Ratings in Years









						‘Dancing With the Stars’ Season 30 Episode 2 Records Lowest Ratings in Years
					

Season 30 of "Dancing With the Stars" has recorded low ratings in the first two episodes. Here's how they compare to previous seasons & other shows on air.




					heavy.com
				



*


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> So Cody said it's his 2nd time this year that he's tested positive for Covid!



Yayy, they are still on the show after the elimination I so worried about him and Cheryl


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Due to an abundance of caution, Derek decided to sit out.
> 
> 
> 
> *Dancing With the Stars’ Season 30 Episode 2 Records Lowest Ratings in Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Dancing With the Stars’ Season 30 Episode 2 Records Lowest Ratings in Years
> 
> 
> Season 30 of "Dancing With the Stars" has recorded low ratings in the first two episodes. Here's how they compare to previous seasons & other shows on air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




GOOD!  I'm sick of their desperate attempts to stay relevant.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Yayy, they are still on the show after the elimination I so worried about him and Cheryl




I wonder how they are going to continue if they always have to dance side by side and not together.  They can't do Jazz every week!


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> I wonder how they are going to continue if they always have to dance side by side and not together.  They can't do Jazz every week!


I'll assume they'll test negative this week and return to their practice bubble.


----------



## uhpharm01

TC1 said:


> I'll assume they'll test negative this week and return to their practice bubble.


bingo








						Cheryl Burke and Cody Rigsby rejoin Dancing with the Stars after Covid
					

Cheryl Burke appeared on Instagram Wednesday to announce that she and her partner Cody Rigsby have been cleared to return to Dancing with the Stars after they both contracted Covid.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## arnott

I thought someone mentioned here that married couples have to separated during the season?


----------



## Addicted to bags

arnott said:


> I thought someone mentioned here that married couples have to separated during the season?




Whitney's husband is not on the show.... Married couples on the show are separated per this year's covid show rules.


----------



## sdkitty

Amanda Kloots from The Talk is on this season.  I thought she danced on Broadway?  don't they have to be amateurs?


----------



## arnott

Poor Melanie C. gone too soon!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

arnott said:


> Poor Melanie C. gone too soon!



Neither should of been in the bottom two but Olivia is the better dancer.


----------



## arnott

It's Queen Week!  It's going to be hard to top Drew and Cheryl doing the Jive to Crazy Little Thing Called Love!


----------



## uhpharm01

Do the professional dancers come up with these routines by themselves or do they have help with coming up with those routines? I think that there has been some kind of a budget cut in the past few years on this tv show.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Do the professional dancers come up with these routines by themselves or do they have help with coming up with those routines? I think that there has been some kind of a budget cut in the past few years on this tv show.




They've always choreographed their own stuff.


----------



## lucydee

sdkitty said:


> Amanda Kloots from The Talk is on this season.  I thought she danced on Broadway?  don't they have to be amateurs?
> [/QUOTE
> Amanda Kloots was married to a Broadway Actor Nick Cordaro who was a fabulous actor and dancer.  He died of complications from Covid in July 2020. It was a very sad time for Amanda and their baby.  i remember hearing the news and was shocked when he died.  Amanda was not a Broadway dancer to answer your question.


----------



## sdkitty

not sure exactly what her background is other than being married to Nick but she has talked about auditioning for shows on The Talk so she has some sort of experience performing


----------



## Glitterandstuds

sdkitty said:


> not sure exactly what her background is other than being married to Nick but she has talked about auditioning for shows on The Talk so she has some sort of experience performing


I think she said she did broadway


----------



## arnott

Here are the songs and dances everyone got.  No Crazy Little Thing Called Love!    Olivia and Val got Fat Bottomed Girls!


----------



## arnott

I wonder why Cody didn't get the song Bicycle Race!


----------



## bisbee

sdkitty said:


> not sure exactly what her background is other than being married to Nick but she has talked about auditioning for shows on The Talk so she has some sort of experience performing


She did dance on Broadway and she was a Rockette, so yes, she was a professional dancer.


----------



## sdkitty

bisbee said:


> She did dance on Broadway and she was a Rockette, so yes, she was a professional dancer.


so how is she allowed to be on this show?  I guess this isn't the first time someone with pro experience has appeared but being a rockette?  there is no question that is a professional dancer


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> so how is she allowed to be on this show?  I guess this isn't the first time someone with pro experience has appeared but being a rockette?  there is no question that is a professional dancer


JoJo Siwa is also a professional dancer this season too.








						JoJo Siwa - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> JoJo Siwa is also a professional dancer this season too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo Siwa - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


that's not what it's supposed to be, is it?


----------



## arnott

Side eyeing Olivia after she said Queen is her favourite band after saying Grease is her favourite movie!    Seems she says whatever week it is is her favourite. The others especially Jo Jo seemed more sincere with their love for Queen. Let's see if Olivia says Janet Jackson is her favourite singer next week!


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> that's not what it's supposed to be, is it?


Maybe they've changed that under the executor producer Tryra Banks?


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> JoJo Siwa is also a professional dancer this season too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo Siwa - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



it has since been corrected on wikipedia.


----------



## uhpharm01

DWTS’ Val Chmerkovskiy Talks Retiring After Season 30
					

Val Chmerkovskiy officially became a "Dancing With the Stars" pro in season 13. Now in his 18th season, is he ready to retire?




					heavy.com


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> DWTS’ Val Chmerkovskiy Talks Retiring After Season 30
> 
> 
> Val Chmerkovskiy officially became a "Dancing With the Stars" pro in season 13. Now in his 18th season, is he ready to retire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavy.com




Sounds like he just wants to move on to other things just like that Derek!


----------



## bisbee

sdkitty said:


> so how is she allowed to be on this show?  I guess this isn't the first time someone with pro experience has appeared but being a rockette?  there is no question that is a professional dancer


I have no idea about the rules…I don’t watch the show.


----------



## arnott

Just saw Jo Jo perform in the Queen Family Singalong and that girl cannot sing!  Why is she so famous?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Just saw Jo Jo perform in the Queen Family Singalong* and that girl cannot sing!  Why is she so famous?*


I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## arnott

Derek has Covid!


----------



## arnott

Surprised that Amanda is only 39.  I thought she was in her 40s.  I'm also surprised that Iman is only 6'5" since the height difference with his partner looks so big.

Who do you all want to win tonight?  I'm thinking Iman will win, and JoJo will be runner up.  Or, we could have an upset, with Cheryl and Cody taking it!


----------



## arnott

Derek is still in quarantine so Julianne is taking his place as a judge!  Oh noooo!


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Surprised that Amanda is only 39.  I thought she was in her 40s.  I'm also surprised that Iman is only 6'5" since the height difference with his partner looks so big.
> 
> Who do you all want to win tonight?  *I'm thinking Iman will win, and JoJo will be runner up. * Or, we could have an upset, with Cheryl and Cody taking it!




Called it!      I also seem to be the only one here!  

They need to get rid of that filler crap.  They didn't even have Derek dance as planned and they still didn't have time to get a reaction from the winners!  

And is it me or is Julianne even more annoying than usual?


----------



## Addicted to bags

arnott said:


> Called it!      I also seem to be the only one here!
> 
> They need to get rid of that filler crap.  They didn't even have Derek dance as planned and they still didn't have time to get a reaction from the winners!
> 
> And is it me or is Julianne even more annoying than usual?


You're not the only one here but I'm always a day behind watching it. I accidentally saw on the news this morning who won, so now it won't be a surprise . Regarding the filler crap, that's why I always watch it recorded so I can FF (fast forward) thru all the boring bits which usually consists of Tara talking


----------



## Addicted to bags

arnott said:


> Called it!      I also seem to be the only one here!
> 
> They need to get rid of that filler crap.  They didn't even have Derek dance as planned and they still didn't have time to get a reaction from the winners!
> 
> And is it me or is Julianne even more annoying than usual?


Just started to watch. WTF is that first dress Tara is wearing? There's more Tulle in that dress than cars in Los Angeles!! Only a slight exaggeration


----------



## uhpharm01

So Tyra may not becoming back for next season









						DWTS' Tyra may NOT return as host as execs hunt A-List star to replace her
					

DANCING With the Stars’ Tyra Banks may NOT return as the host for next season. Execs are searching for an A-list celebrity to replace the 47-year-old amid the show’s ratings plummet, a source exclu…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> So Tyra may not becoming back for next season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DWTS' Tyra may NOT return as host as execs hunt A-List star to replace her
> 
> 
> DANCING With the Stars’ Tyra Banks may NOT return as the host for next season. Execs are searching for an A-list celebrity to replace the 47-year-old amid the show’s ratings plummet, a source exclu…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com



Not trying to be mean, but I did not think Trya was a good fit for the show. Plus I miss Tom Bergeron's quick wit. Wonder what Emmy, Oscar or Grammy winner would want to host this show? It is getting a little long in the tooth.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Not trying to be mean, but I did not think Trya was a good fit for the show. Plus I miss Tom Bergeron's quick wit. Wonder what Emmy, Oscar or Grammy winner would want to host this show? It is getting a little long in the tooth.


I agree that the show is getting little long in the tooth.


----------



## arnott

I don't know why any A-lister would want to host this show full of D-list "Celebrities"!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I don't know why any A-lister would want to host this show full of D-list "Celebrities"!


right


----------



## uhpharm01

Dancing With the Stars' Sharna Burgess Mourns the Death of Her Dad - E! Online
					

Dancing With the Stars pro Sharna Burgess recently announced on Instagram that her father, Raymond Eric Burgess, passed away on Jan. 28. See her touching tribute below.




					www.eonline.com
				












						Brie Bella: Artem Chigvintsev's Tour Exit, Health Issues Were 'Hard on Him'
					

Brie Bella said Artem Chigvintsev is 'doing a lot better' since 'health issues' forced him to exit the 'DWTS' tour — exclusive




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Derek Hough hints at wanting to expand his family with girlfriend Hayley Erbert
					

Dancing with the Stars judge Derek Hough took to Instagram to share a new photo that appeared to hint at wanting to expand his family with girlfriend Hayley Erbert




					www.hellomagazine.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Brian Austin Green, Sharna Burgess Expecting First Child Together
					

Brian Austin Green and GF Sharna Burgess are expecting, and they showed off the bump on the beaches of Hawaii!




					www.tmz.com


----------



## uhpharm01

I didn't know that it was Brian Austin Green's fifth child. oh wow.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> I didn't know that it was Brian Austin Green's fifth child. oh wow.


That's was my thought too!


----------



## uhpharm01

Artem Chigvintsev Reveals Diagnosis, Offers Health Update After Leaving DWTS Tour
					

The "Dancing with the Stars" pro announced he was stepping away from the show's live tour two weeks ago due to "unexpected health issues."




					toofab.com


----------



## arnott

Anyone else not get why Brian Austin Green always gets the most beautiful women?  To me he's an average looking guy with a boring personality who hasn't done anything significant since 90210!


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Artem Chigvintsev Reveals Diagnosis, Offers Health Update After Leaving DWTS Tour
> 
> 
> The "Dancing with the Stars" pro announced he was stepping away from the show's live tour two weeks ago due to "unexpected health issues."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toofab.com


I had pneumonia about 10 years ago and it took 3 different antibiotics before the doctors got it right. It was only in one lung and I only felt crappy when I laid down to sleep. I'm perfectly fine now and sure I'm Artem will be fine soon.


----------



## Addicted to bags

arnott said:


> Anyone else not get why Brian Austin Green always gets the most beautiful women?  To me he's an average looking guy with a boring personality who hasn't done anything significant since 90210!



And he now has a Dad bod. It's a mystery to me too.


----------



## arnott

Addicted to bags said:


> And he now has a Dad bod. It's a mystery to me too.




Forgot to mention he has a ton of baggage too, with 2 ex-wives and several kids!  Sounds like a real prize to me.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I didn't know that it was Brian Austin Green's fifth child. oh wow.




It's going to be his 5th Boy!


----------



## uhpharm01

'DWTS' Star Cheryl Burke Files For Divorce From Matthew Lawrence
					

'DWTS' pro Cheryl Burke files for divorce from her actor husband Matthew Lawrence.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> 'DWTS' Star Cheryl Burke Files For Divorce From Matthew Lawrence
> 
> 
> 'DWTS' pro Cheryl Burke files for divorce from her actor husband Matthew Lawrence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com




I just saw that now!  That was fast!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I just saw that now!  That was fast!


Yeah I agree. I didn't know that they had dated in the past before, that was shocking to find out.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just watched my local news. Max Chmerkovskiy is stuck in Ukraine right now. He's posting on his social media and you can hear the police sirens going on in the background. He said he thought it would be safe to be Ukraine, didn't think Russia would actually attack.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Just watched my local news. Max Chmerkovskiy is stuck in Ukraine right now. He's posting on his social media and you can hear the police sirens going on in the background. *He said he thought it would be safe to be Ukraine, didn't think Russia would actually attack.*


 he should have gotten out of there, it's not like he doesn't have the money to leave Ukraine, SMH.









						Maksim Chmerkovskiy of 'Dancing With the Stars' posts from Ukraine | CNN
					

Maksim Chmerkovskiy shared on his verified Instagram account Thursday a video of himself in his homeland after it had been invaded by Russian forces.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> he should have gotten out of there, it's not like he doesn't have the money to leave Ukraine, SMH.


I agree. The President has been warning Americans in Ukraine to leave for the past 10 days. Here's an article I found with his video.









						Maks Chmerkovskiy Posts Tearful Clips from Kyiv as Russia Invades Ukraine: 'I Want to Go Back Home' — People
					

Maks Chmerkovskiy shared a series of videos to Instagram Thursday that gave his followers a glimpse of the Russian invasion in Kyiv, Ukraine




					apple.news


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> I agree. The President has been warning Americans in Ukraine to leave for the past 10 days. Here's an article I found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maks Chmerkovskiy Posts Tearful Clips from Kyiv as Russia Invades Ukraine: 'I Want to Go Back Home' — People
> 
> 
> Maks Chmerkovskiy shared a series of videos to Instagram Thursday that gave his followers a glimpse of the Russian invasion in Kyiv, Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


A representative for Chmerkovskiy told CNN he is in the country working on the reality competition series "World of Dance UA." but why didn't someone tell the crew that they needed to get out of the country because a war could happen soon, SMH. This is just blowing my mind, smh.


----------



## arnott

I've been watching Maks' post and stories on Instagram.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> A representative for Chmerkovskiy told CNN he is in the country working on the reality competition series "World of Dance UA." but why didn't someone tell the crew that they needed to get out of the country because a war could happen soon, SMH. This is just blowing my mind, smh.


I heard that Maks had left the Ukraine to see his wife in the US but he went back to the Ukraine and during that time the US was already telling all of the Americas that were in Ukraine to get out of the Ukraine and Maks stayed because he told that Russia would invade Ukraine.


----------



## uhpharm01

Correction - *Maks stayed because he told that Russa would never invade Ukraine. Sorry I was typing too fast.


----------



## limom

Tough situation.
He could still escape.
Unreal.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Tough situation.
> He could still escape.
> Unreal.


yeah but why announce that on social media, i would have waited to announced that afterwards ( e.g.after he was able to get out that country and back to the US, imo. move in silence.


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> yeah but why announce that on social media, i would have waited to announced that afterwards ( e.g.after he was able to get out that country and back to the US, imo. move in silence.


I don’t follow him at all but since there is a curfew and a draft, it is super tricky.
Hope the very best for all involved.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> I don’t follow him at all but since there is a curfew and a draft, it is super tricky.
> Hope the very best for all involved.


yeah I understand about the curfew but still move in silence.


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> yeah I understand about the curfew but still move in silence.


It might be in his best interest to be public for his safety.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> It might be in his best interest to be public for his safety.











						Maks Chmerkovskiy Says He 'Made It on the Train' Out of Ukraine, Details 'Traumatizing' Escape
					

"We're heading to Warsaw (hopefully)," Maks Chmerkovskiy said on social media, where he has been documenting his experience during the Russian invasion




					people.com
				




good he was able to get out.


----------



## arnott

Maks is in Poland now!  I have more respect for him after seeing this video.  I used to think he was just an arrogant jerk and bully!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Maks is in Poland now!  I have more respect for him after seeing this video.  I used to think he was just an arrogant jerk and bully!




he should have stayed out of that country there was travel warnings to that country back in Dec 2021.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> It might be in his best interest to be public for his safety.


there was an article and it stated that he said that he wasn't going to be uploading that often for his own safety. I can't find that article right now.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Maks is in Poland now!  I have more respect for him after seeing this video.  I used to think he was just an arrogant jerk and bully!



He made it back to the US now. 








						'DWTS' Maksim Chmerkovskiy Reunites With Wife After Escaping Ukraine War
					

'DWTS' alum Maksim Chmerkovskiy reunites with his wife at LAX after escaping war-torn Ukraine.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> It might be in his best interest to be public for his safety.


I finally found it. 

"Chmerkovskiy did not elaborate on what led to his arrest, however, he encouraged his fans not to panic if he starts posting less and “disappears for a while” as he attempts to flee Ukraine"

from this article









						Dancing With the Stars’ Maksim Chmerkovskiy Plans to Leave Ukraine After Being Arrested
					

The professional dancer said the experience was “a reality check” and he’s going to start making his way to the border.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01

Someone on twitter decided to ask Tom a former host of Dancing with the Stars their thoughts on Andrew Llinares leaving Dancing with the Stars and Tom replied.


----------



## arnott

Never heard of him.


----------



## arnott

Wasn't impressed with Derek and Julianne's show last night.  Too much talking, not enough dancing.  Anyways, here's Derek and Jenna Dewan:


----------



## Addicted to bags

arnott said:


> Wasn't impressed with Derek and Julianne's show last night.  Too much talking, not enough dancing.  Anyways, here's Derek and Jenna Dewan:



It was a lot of talking but I enjoyed the dance numbers.


----------



## uhpharm01

_








						‘Dancing With the Stars’ to Move to Disney Plus After 30 Seasons on ABC
					

“Dancing With the Stars” is moving to Disney Plus after airing for 30 seasons airing on ABC, Variety has confirmed. The show has received a two-season renewal at the Disney-owned stream…




					variety.com
				



Variety_ has confirmed the series will not air repeats on ABC and strictly be available via Disney Plus.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Dancing With the Stars’ to Move to Disney Plus After 30 Seasons on ABC
> 
> 
> “Dancing With the Stars” is moving to Disney Plus after airing for 30 seasons airing on ABC, Variety has confirmed. The show has received a two-season renewal at the Disney-owned stream…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Variety_ has confirmed the series will not air repeats on ABC and strictly be available via Disney Plus.


Wow, so a half cancellation? I wonder who will host it? And if judges like Derek Hough will stay? If he doesn't, then does that say he has little confidence in the format?


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, so a half cancellation? I wonder who will host it? And if judges like Derek Hough will stay? If he doesn't, then does that say he has little confidence in the format?


I heard that Tyra is still on the show, I don't know about the judges.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that Tyra is still on the show, I don't know about the judges.


Blah! Well I don't have Disney+ so it doesn't matter about Tyra


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Blah! Well I don't have Disney+ so it doesn't matter about Tyra


I don't have Disney+ either. lmao.


----------



## uhpharm01

Derek posted this



Carrie Ann Inaba posted this so she is coming back too. 





Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, so a half cancellation? I wonder who will host it? And if judges like Derek Hough will stay? If he doesn't, then does that say he has little confidence in the format?


----------



## uhpharm01

I just saw this posted on the Facebook page for Dancing with the Stars so Tyra is back!!This was just posted about 7 hours ago. Okay Len Goodman and Bruno Tonioli are also back as judges too.









						Dancing with the Stars: Seasons 31 & 32; ABC Series Renewed But Moving to Disney+
					

The big disco ball will keep spinning in the ballroom but not on ABC. Dancing with the Stars has been renewed for two more cycles -- seasons 31 and 32 --




					tvseriesfinale.com
				








 Okay Len Goodman and Bruno Tonioli are also back as judges too.









						Dancing with the Stars: Seasons 31 & 32; ABC Series Renewed But Moving to Disney+
					

The big disco ball will keep spinning in the ballroom but not on ABC. Dancing with the Stars has been renewed for two more cycles -- seasons 31 and 32 --




					tvseriesfinale.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> I just saw this posted on the Facebook page for Dancing with the Stars so Tyra is back!!This was just posted about 7 hours ago. Okay Len Goodman and Bruno Tonioli are also back as judges too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing with the Stars: Seasons 31 & 32; ABC Series Renewed But Moving to Disney+
> 
> 
> The big disco ball will keep spinning in the ballroom but not on ABC. Dancing with the Stars has been renewed for two more cycles -- seasons 31 and 32 --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375812
> 
> 
> Okay Len Goodman and Bruno Tonioli are also back as judges too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing with the Stars: Seasons 31 & 32; ABC Series Renewed But Moving to Disney+
> 
> 
> The big disco ball will keep spinning in the ballroom but not on ABC. Dancing with the Stars has been renewed for two more cycles -- seasons 31 and 32 --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com


Yuck about Tyra and glad to hear all the judges will be back. Too bad I won't be around to watch tho. 
Since it will be live aired, I wonder if you can still watch a live stream show you miss? Hmmm


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Dancing With the Stars’ to Move to Disney Plus After 30 Seasons on ABC
> 
> 
> “Dancing With the Stars” is moving to Disney Plus after airing for 30 seasons airing on ABC, Variety has confirmed. The show has received a two-season renewal at the Disney-owned stream…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Variety_ has confirmed the series will not air repeats on ABC and strictly be available via Disney Plus.




I just heard this from my Dad of all people!


----------



## arnott

I don't have Disney Plus either so for me, this is a cancellation and I'm fine with that!


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Yuck about Tyra and glad to hear all the judges will be back. Too bad I won't be around to watch tho.
> Since it will be live aired,* I wonder if you can still watch a live stream show you miss? Hmmm*


I called their customer service the other day and they said yes and it will be available to watch the next day.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, so a half cancellation? I wonder who will host it? And if judges like Derek Hough will stay? If he doesn't, then does that say he has little confidence in the format?


I agree, it does sound like a half cancellation. I heard a rumor that Tyra isn't happy about this move to Disney Plus.


----------



## arnott

I just read the comments under Derek's post and it's mostly negative.  Good!  I hope this show tanks and finally dies!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm not opposed to getting Disney+ because I like the MarvelVerse shows but I already subscribe to 4 other streaming services and it's getting ridiculous how many there are now. There needs to be some consolidation soon or they will kill each other off.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I just read the comments under Derek's post and it's mostly negative.  Good!  I hope this show tanks and finally dies!


I read the comments under Dancing with the Stars post on Facebook and on Twitter and the comments were mostly negative and it's not looking good like you said.  There was talk about how in the nursing homes they usually tune in to Dancing with the Stars but because nursing homes usually don't show subscribe to streaming services now the people that live in nursing homes will not be able to watch this up coming season and the residents of some nursing homes look forward to that.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm not opposed to getting Disney+ because I like the MarvelVerse shows but I already subscribe to 4 other streaming services and it's getting ridiculous how many there are now. *There needs to be some consolidation soon or they will kill each other off.*



Good news that is already happening

I heard that HBO Max and Discovery Plus are merging.









						HBO Max and Discovery Plus Will Be Combined Into One Platform
					

Discovery — which is about to become Warner Bros. Discovery within the next month, when its merger with AT&T’s WarnerMedia closes — has confirmed its plans to combine its curr…




					variety.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Good news that is already happening
> 
> I heard that HBO Max and Discovery Plus are merging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HBO Max and Discovery Plus Will Be Combined Into One Platform
> 
> 
> Discovery — which is about to become Warner Bros. Discovery within the next month, when its merger with AT&T’s WarnerMedia closes — has confirmed its plans to combine its curr…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


Oop, I'll be looking for that price increase and even tho I don't watch anything from Discovery Plus.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> I read the comments under Dancing with the Stars post on Facebook and on Twitter and the comments were mostly negative and it's not looking good like you said.  There was talk about how in the nursing homes they usually tune in to Dancing with the Stars but because nursing homes usually don't show subscribe to streaming services now the people that live in nursing homes will not be able to watch this up coming season and the residents of some nursing homes look forward to that.




They've stopped caring about the old fans years ago.  They are all about getting a new young audience.


----------



## limom

Are Gen Z interested in ballroom dancing?
Tyra is fired?


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Are Gen Z interested in ballroom dancing?
> Tyra is fired?


no Tyra isn't fired, she on the Dancing with the Stars Facebook page still


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> *Are Gen Z interested in ballroom dancing?*
> Tyra is fired?


lmao.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Are Gen Z interested in ballroom dancing?
> Tyra is fired?


I saw this so I don't know for sure because if she wasn't coming back I would think that we would hear more about it.









						Tyra Banks 'will NOT host DWTS' after low ratings, as show heads to Disney+
					

TYRA Banks will likely ‘NOT’ be returning to Dancing With the Stars next season, The Sun can exclusively reveal. The shocking decision comes as the long-running reality competition prep…




					www.the-sun.com
				












						Artem Chigvintsev Addresses Tyra Banks 'Dancing With the Stars' Exit Rumors
					

Artem Chigvintsev weighed in on host Tyra Banks' future on 'Dancing With the Stars' amid the show's move to Disney+ — exclusive interview




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Are Gen Z interested in ballroom dancing?
> Tyra is fired?


not yet, this tweet states that Tyra is still the host of Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> not yet, this tweet states that Tyra is still the host of Dancing with the Stars.



That's more her kind of show. Much better fit for her, um over the top talents.


----------



## uhpharm01

How 'Dancing With the Stars' Could Return to ABC
					

Dancing With the Stars does not have a spot on ABC's fall 2022 schedule, but it might not be [...]




					popculture.com
				



ABC is thinking about airing one of the last episodes on ABC  which to me would be a strange move, it would make more sense to air the premiere of the Fall 2022 on ABC. 










						Derek Hough and Hayley Erbert announce engagement: See the sweet photo from the proposal
					

The "Dancing with the Stars" alum and his fiancee shared a joint post from the romantic scene of the proposal on Thursday.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> How 'Dancing With the Stars' Could Return to ABC
> 
> 
> Dancing With the Stars does not have a spot on ABC's fall 2022 schedule, but it might not be [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> popculture.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABC is thinking about airing one of the last episodes on ABC  which to me would be a strange move, it would make more sense to air the premiere of the Fall 2022 on ABC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derek Hough and Hayley Erbert announce engagement: See the sweet photo from the proposal
> 
> 
> The "Dancing with the Stars" alum and his fiancee shared a joint post from the romantic scene of the proposal on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com


That's nice that Derek got engaged but DWTS has lost me as a viewer in whatever crossover scheme they come up with. One reason being Tyra. I just can't watch her.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> That's nice that Derek got engaged but DWTS has lost me as a viewer in whatever crossover scheme they come up with. One reason being Tyra. I just can't watch her.


I agree that it's nice the Derek has gotten engaged. I understand. I don't like Tyra as a guest of DWTS either.


----------



## uhpharm01

‘Dancing With The Stars’ Move To Disney Plus Behind Judge Bruno Tonioli’s Decision To Quit UK Show After 18 Years
					

One of Dancing with the Stars’ most effervescent judges, Bruno Tonioli, has revealed his decision to quit the UK version of the show after 18 years, saying juggling both shows had become “uns…




					deadline.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> ‘Dancing With The Stars’ Move To Disney Plus Behind Judge Bruno Tonioli’s Decision To Quit UK Show After 18 Years
> 
> 
> One of Dancing with the Stars’ most effervescent judges, Bruno Tonioli, has revealed his decision to quit the UK version of the show after 18 years, saying juggling both shows had become “uns…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com


Hmmm, Len who is older than Bruno does the same brutal transatlantic commuting. Wonder if he will quit one of the shows too?


----------



## uhpharm01

Brian Austin Green and Sharna Burgess Welcome Baby Boy –– See His First Cute Pic!
					

Brian Austin Green and Sharna Burgess are announcing the birth of their son.




					people.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Hmmm, Len who is older than Bruno does the same brutal transatlantic commuting. Wonder if he will quit one of the shows too?



surprised surprised








						'Dancing With The Stars' Cast Expecting Massive Pay Cuts, Source Reveals: 'The Budget Has Been Vastly Reduced'
					

The 'Dancing With the Stars' cast are expecting massive pay cuts to happen after they got switched to Disney+, a source exclusively tells OK!.




					okmagazine.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> surprised surprised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Dancing With The Stars' Cast Expecting Massive Pay Cuts, Source Reveals: 'The Budget Has Been Vastly Reduced'
> 
> 
> The 'Dancing With the Stars' cast are expecting massive pay cuts to happen after they got switched to Disney+, a source exclusively tells OK!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okmagazine.com


Not a surprise to me. They should just shoot it and bury it rather than kill it inch by inch.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Not a surprise to me. They should just shoot it and bury it rather than kill it inch by inch.


They really should. Now, I wonder if Tyra will be coming back.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> They really should. Now, I wonder if Tyra will be coming back.


I doubt it. Miss Tyra doesn't work on the cheap


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> I doubt it. Miss Tyra doesn't work on the cheap


Right and she's back 









						‘Dancing With The Stars’ Adds Alfonso Ribeiro As Co-Host; Tyra Banks To Return To Ballroom
					

Tyra Banks will get some help in the ballroom when Dancing with the Stars moves to Disney+ this fall. Season 19 Mirrorball Champion Alfonso Ribeiro will moonlight as a co-host on DWTS while still e…




					deadline.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Right and she's back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Dancing With The Stars’ Adds Alfonso Ribeiro As Co-Host; Tyra Banks To Return To Ballroom
> 
> 
> Tyra Banks will get some help in the ballroom when Dancing with the Stars moves to Disney+ this fall. Season 19 Mirrorball Champion Alfonso Ribeiro will moonlight as a co-host on DWTS while still e…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com


Guess the money is not being spent (wasted) on the troupe dancers but spent on the judges and Tyra.


----------



## arnott

Addicted to bags said:


> Guess the money is not being spent (wasted) on the troupe dancers but spent on the judges and Tyra.




I thought they got rid of the troupe years ago?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I thought they got rid of the troupe years ago?


you're right that was back in 2019 









						'DWTS' Troupe Dancers Speak Out About Not Being a Part of Season 28
					

Some 'DWTS' fans aren't happy that a few of the show's most popular dancers won't be a part of the upcoming 28th season




					www.etonline.com
				




Edited to add: there are rumors that the cast received huge pay cuts








						'Dancing With The Stars' Cast Expecting Massive Pay Cuts, Source Reveals: 'The Budget Has Been Vastly Reduced'
					

The 'Dancing With the Stars' cast are expecting massive pay cuts to happen after they got switched to Disney+, a source exclusively tells OK!.




					okmagazine.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

arnott said:


> I thought they got rid of the troupe years ago?


Sorry, I'm using the word troupe interchangeably with cast.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Sorry, I'm using the word troupe interchangeably with cast.


lmao, I just heard that Tyra is upset about Alfonso being the co host, I heard that she was told if she didn't like it. She could leave. oh wow. This should be really interesting.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> lmao, I just heard that Tyra is upset about Alfonso being the co host, I heard that she was told if she didn't like it. She could leave. oh wow. This should be really interesting.


Please keep us up to date on this development


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Please keep us up to date on this development


I will. I heard that she is so upset about having a co host right now.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I just signed up for Disney+ and I see DWTS will be available but I doubt I will watch.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> I just signed up for Disney+ and I see DWTS will be available but I doubt I will watch.


Nice!! I can't wait to see how it goes.


----------



## uhpharm01

Disney released these videos about the upcoming season


----------



## uhpharm01

Dancing with the Stars' Sasha Farber and Emma Slater Separate After 4 Years of Marriage
					

The pair, who tied the knot in 2018, have decided to end their marriage




					people.com
				




@arnott


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> Dancing with the Stars' Sasha Farber and Emma Slater Separate After 4 Years of Marriage
> 
> 
> The pair, who tied the knot in 2018, have decided to end their marriage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arnott




Thanks!  Why did this make you think of me?  Seems like they are still friends.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Thanks!  Why did this make you think of me?  Seems like they are still friends.


its just did.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Thanks!  Why did this make you think of me?  Seems like they are still friends.


I'm sorry. I know it was sad news. I think that you was the one person that said that you don't think that Dancing with the Stars would give Cheryl a good partner because they don't want her to win again. That was one of the reasons why I thought of you. sorry.


----------



## uhpharm01

omg

I wonder who else will be joining









						Charli D'Amelio and Mom Heidi D'Amelio Joining 'DWTS' Cast
					

Charli D'Amelio and her mom, Heidi, are joining this season of "Dancing with the Stars."




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> omg
> 
> I wonder who else will be joining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charli D'Amelio and Mom Heidi D'Amelio Joining 'DWTS' Cast
> 
> 
> Charli D'Amelio and her mom, Heidi, are joining this season of "Dancing with the Stars."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


They have to cast social media people to get the new eyeballs/fans because they are now a streaming show.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> They have to cast social media people to get the new eyeballs/fans.


That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## uhpharm01

Arnold Schwarzenegger's Son Joseph Baena Joins Cast of  'DWTS'
					

Arnold Schwarzenegger's son, Joseph Baena, is already known for his physique -- but now he's trading in his dumbbells for dancing shoes -- with an appearance on 'DWTS.'




					www.tmz.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Some more good news for DWTS congrats to them









						Nikki Bella & Dancing With The Stars' Artem Chigvintsev Are Officially Married! - Perez Hilton
					

The wedding bells have rung! Nikki Bella has officially tied the knot after a near three-year engagement with Artem Chigvintsev. The newlyweds reportedly said “I do” in Paris over the weekend after traveling there for “something special,” which they teased on their Instagram stories last week...




					perezhilton.com
				




The Trailer for the show


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Some more good news for DWTS congrats to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki Bella & Dancing With The Stars' Artem Chigvintsev Are Officially Married! - Perez Hilton
> 
> 
> The wedding bells have rung! Nikki Bella has officially tied the knot after a near three-year engagement with Artem Chigvintsev. The newlyweds reportedly said “I do” in Paris over the weekend after traveling there for “something special,” which they teased on their Instagram stories last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perezhilton.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trailer for the show



I was wondering if they were going to finally pull the trigger


----------



## uhpharm01

DWTS fans slam show’s ‘awful’ season 31 cast after names of contestants leak
					

DANCING With the Stars fans have ripped the upcoming season as “awful” after the identities of the first two contestants were leaked. Tiktok star Charli D’Amelio and her mother, H…




					www.the-sun.com
				




oh goodness.

OMG if Rosanna Pansino is really this Season, I may have to sign up for the streaming service.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> DWTS fans slam show’s ‘awful’ season 31 cast after names of contestants leak
> 
> 
> DANCING With the Stars fans have ripped the upcoming season as “awful” after the identities of the first two contestants were leaked. Tiktok star Charli D’Amelio and her mother, H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh goodness.
> 
> *OMG if Rosanna Pansino is really this Season, I may have to sign up for the streaming service.*



I don't think that Rosanna Pansino is coming to DWTS, she has a new show on the Food Network.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> I don't think that Rosanna Pansino is coming to DWTS, she has a new show on the Food Network.


I'm usually pretty familiar with tv chefs but I've not heard of Rosanna. Is she more a social media chef?

I saw Charli doing that Dirty Dancing number with Derek on his and Julianna's tv show when it aired without knowing who she is. She's going to have a significant advantage over the other contestants. Derek wouldn't have hired her for his show without her being top notch.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm usually pretty familiar with tv chefs but I've not heard of Rosanna. Is she more a social media chef?
> 
> I saw Charli doing that Dirty Dancing number with Derek on his and Julianna's tv show when it aired without knowing who she is. She's going to have a significant advantage over the other contestants. Derek wouldn't have hired her for his show without her being top notch.


Yes Rosanna is mostly a social media baker, mostly on YouTube with an internet series called Nerdy Nummies since 2011, now her channel is just called Rosanna Pansino.  She just recently started doing baking shows like Baketopia. There is another Youtuber by the name of Joey Graceffa that had a Youtuber TV original series called _Escape the Night for one season. 

_


I agree with you about Charli. Yes, she has huge advantage over the other contestants. At first, I didn't know who she was until I went to youtube, I saw some of her old dancing videos. She's pretty good.









						Charli D'Amelio was a professional dancer before she joined TikTok
					

Charli D'Amelio actually began dancing when she was 3 years old, and began competing at 5 years old. Her Instagram is full of old snaps from her competition days. [via Instagram]




					www.popbuzz.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes Rosanna is mostly a social media baker, mostly on YouTube with an internet series called Nerdy Nummies since 2011, now her channel is just called Rosanna Pansino.  She just recently started doing baking shows like Baketopia. There is another Youtuber by the name of Joey Graceffa that had a Youtuber TV original series called _Escape the Night for one season.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> I agree with you about Charli. Yes, she has huge advantage over the other contestants. At first, I didn't know who she was until I went to youtube, I saw some of her old dancing videos. She's pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charli D'Amelio was a professional dancer before she joined TikTok
> 
> 
> Charli D'Amelio actually began dancing when she was 3 years old, and began competing at 5 years old. Her Instagram is full of old snaps from her competition days. [via Instagram]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.popbuzz.com



Dancing since 3 years of age?!? And she's only 18 now? She has the huge advantage of experience, stamina, flexibility and and conversely, youth. I'd be surprised if she doesn't win. Since Tyra is still on the show I still think I'm going to pass on watching. Tyra annoys the heck out of me.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Dancing since 3 years of age?!? And she's only 18 now? She has the huge advantage of experience, stamina, flexibility and and conversely, youth. I'd be surprised if she doesn't win. Since Tyra is still on the show I still think I'm going to pass on watching. Tyra annoys the heck out of me.


Oops, I meant type - There is another Youtuber by the name of Joey Graceffa that had a Youtuber TV original series called _Escape the Night _for one season Rosanna was an actress on it. 

You're about Charli. I like Charli. I hope she wins this season. I can understand about Tyra. I don't why she's like this now, she didn't use to be so annoying.


----------



## uhpharm01

Cast Announced


Partners Announced


----------



## uhpharm01

Peta Murgatroyd Says Return to 'DWTS' Is Helping Her Find Joy After IVF: 'I'm Not Stressing'
					

Peta Murgatroyd shared that getting back to dancing is a welcome break from the last year, during a post-cast-reveal virtual roundtable




					people.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dang I just saw a commercial for the “stars” this season on DWTS and Wayne Brady is one of them. I really like him. ARGH! I may have to watch to see how he does


----------



## uhpharm01

Charli is doing really good


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Charli is doing really good



Mark is back? Interesting. Yes Charli looks really good. I believe it airs tonight. I'll try to remember to watch and report back. But shaking my head cause I have to listen and see Tyra again


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Dang I just saw a commercial for the “stars” this season on DWTS and Wayne Brady is one of them. I really like him. ARGH! I may have to watch to see how he does


I like Wayne Brady too. He should be pretty good.


----------



## Addicted to bags

OMG! Two full hours of DWTS? That’s a lot more of yapping time because they’re not increasing the dancing time. 









						‘Dancing With the Stars’ Will Look Different on Disney+: Inside the Show’s Jump From ABC to Streaming
					

As “Dancing With the Stars” moves from ABC to Disney+ on Monday, viewers will notice several major changes to the competition series as it makes a historic switch to streaming for Season 31 — most …




					variety.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> OMG! Two full hours of DWTS? That’s a lot more of yapping time because they’re not increasing the dancing time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Dancing With the Stars’ Will Look Different on Disney+: Inside the Show’s Jump From ABC to Streaming
> 
> 
> As “Dancing With the Stars” moves from ABC to Disney+ on Monday, viewers will notice several major changes to the competition series as it makes a historic switch to streaming for Season 31 — most …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


oh wow, I'm glad that Alfonso Ribeiro  is back to help with hosting the show. in the “DWTS” skybox. 

Good looking out DWTS, keeping and Tyra apart from each other since Tyra doesn't like the idea of Alfonso Ribeiro  cohosting the show.

Edited to add: there is more dancing time because there is more contestants this time. the most since 2009


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> oh wow, I'm glad that Alfonso Ribeiro  is back to help with hosting the show. in the “DWTS” skybox.
> 
> Good looking out DWTS, keeping and Tyra apart from each other since Tyra doesn't like the idea of Alfonso Ribeiro  cohosting the show.
> 
> Edited to add: there is more dancing time because there is more contestants this time. the most since 2009


Yes but when the whittle down the contestants they will still have “ALL” that time to fill  
There’s only so much Tyra a person can take before it’s just torture


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes but when the whittle down the contestants they will still have “ALL” that time to fill
> There’s only so much Tyra a person can take before it’s just torture




They uploaded this to youtube today. I'm shocked that they did this. It's looks pretty good.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> They uploaded this to youtube today. I'm shocked that they did this. It's looks pretty good.



I just watched up to Tyra opening her mouth  
It does good. I'll have to watch it tomorrow. Do you have the Disney streaming channel?


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> *I just watched up to Tyra opening her mouth *
> It does good. I'll have to watch it tomorrow. Do you have the Disney streaming channel?


lol



No I don't have the Disney Streaming channel. I remember reading that they may air the Final show on ABC at the end or something like that. I don't remember how they worded it. I got my fingers crossed that will happened.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't have the Disney Streaming channel. I remember reading that they may air the Final show on ABC at the end or something like that. I don't remember how they worded it. I got my fingers crossed that will happened.


If they don't air the finale on ABC, I think if you can sign up for Disney+ you get a free trial. Google and see if I'm right or wrong.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> If they don't air the finale on ABC, I think if you can sign up for Disney+ you get a free trial. Google and see if I'm right or wrong.


oh okay. I'll go look thanks.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> If they don't air the finale on ABC, I think if you can sign up for Disney+ you get a free trial. Google and see if I'm right or wrong.


okay the other day they had a special for one month of Disney Plus for $1.99 that ended yesterday at 11:59 PM Pacific time. I didn't sign up for that and the following months would be the regular time. 

But after a google search I did find seven day free trial but I'm not sure if it's still valid. My local news covered DWTS premiere  a little today. So, I'm hoping that they will continue to do that in the future. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> okay the other day they had a special for one month of Disney Plus for $1.99 that ended yesterday at 11:59 PM Pacific time. I didn't sign up for that and the following months would be the regular time.
> 
> But after a google search I did find seven day free trial but I'm not sure if it's still valid. My local news covered DWTS premiere  a little today. So, I'm hoping that they will continue to do that in the future.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


Oh bummer missing the $1.99 offer by a day!


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh bummer missing the $1.99 offer by a day!


I saw it yesterday. I decided not to sign up for it, that day. It's fine. I could put that toward a Starbucks order.  But Thanks for your help.


----------



## LavenderIce

I think you can find the performances on youtube.


----------



## uhpharm01

LavenderIce said:


> I think you can find the performances on youtube.


dp


----------



## uhpharm01

‘Dancing With the Stars’ Pro Daniella Karagach Tests Positive for COVID, Will Be Replaced for Week 2
					

Along with four crew members, “Dancing With the Stars” pro Daniella Karagach has tested positive for COVID-19. The pro dancer, who is partnered with Joseph Baena, will not be in attenda…




					variety.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

@uhpharm01 I still haven't had a chance to watch DWTS yet but I came across this update in case your interested.









						'Dancing With the Stars': Selma Blair Sets New Personal Best Score After Experiencing a 'Wake Up Call' — Variety
					

“Dancing With the Stars” took on once of its most popular weeks on Monday night, with each star performing routines to hit Disney+ songs. While many of the routines were on the faster side, the emotion was still running high.




					apple.news


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> @uhpharm01 I still haven't had a chance to watch DWTS yet but I came across this update in case your interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Dancing With the Stars': Selma Blair Sets New Personal Best Score After Experiencing a 'Wake Up Call' — Variety
> 
> 
> “Dancing With the Stars” took on once of its most popular weeks on Monday night, with each star performing routines to hit Disney+ songs. While many of the routines were on the faster side, the emotion was still running high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


Thanks for the article, I'll check it out

that was an interesting little article. 

for some reason Disney Plus has been letting Charli D'Amelio put all of her past dances on her YouTube channel for some reason  like two days ago.  Mmm...interesting. I think that they are trying to increase subscriptions to Disney Plus. It doesn't include the scoring from the judges, it doesn't include Tyra comments either and the after judging talk with A. R.










Now, her mother ( Heidi D'Amelio) has been able to upload her dances since the very beginning of the show. 

Week 4


----------



## uhpharm01

Week 3


Week 2


Week 1


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks for the article, I'll check it out
> 
> that was an interesting little article.
> 
> for some reason Disney Plus has been letting Charli D'Amelio put all of her past dances on her YouTube channel for some reason  like two days ago.  Mmm...interesting. I think that they are trying to increase subscriptions to Disney Plus. It doesn't include the scoring from the judges, it doesn't include Tyra comments either and the after judging talk with A. R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, her mother ( Heidi D'Amelio) has been able to upload her dances since the very beginning of the show
> Week 4



"It doesn't include the scoring from the judges,* it doesn't include Tyra comments *either and the after judging talk with A.R."

That's a huge plus not hearing Tyra comments!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> "It doesn't include the scoring from the judges,* it doesn't include Tyra comments *either and the after judging talk with A.R."
> 
> That's a huge plus not hearing Tyra comments!!


lol
Tyra was on Kelly and Ryan and she was so annoying OMG, I was so shocked by it. I noticed that Tyra's interview isn't on Kelly and Ryan's YouTube channel. 
but they put this up instead


But A.R. is not annoying to me. But he was also on Kelly and Ryan


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> lol
> Tyra was on Kelly and Ryan and she was so annoying OMG, I was so shocked by it. I noticed that Tyra's interview isn't on Kelly and Ryan's YouTube channel.
> but they put this up instead
> 
> 
> But A.R. is not annoying to me. But he was also on Kelly and Ryan



Tyra sure has gotten a lot bigger.....I guess maybe when you stop eating like a model your body stops looking like a model's....she looks healthy and not obese by any means, just sayin


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> @uhpharm01 I still haven't had a chance to watch DWTS yet but I came across this update in case your interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Dancing With the Stars': Selma Blair Sets New Personal Best Score After Experiencing a 'Wake Up Call' — Variety
> 
> 
> “Dancing With the Stars” took on once of its most popular weeks on Monday night, with each star performing routines to hit Disney+ songs. While many of the routines were on the faster side, the emotion was still running high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


I'm surprised she's able to do this with the MS.....good for her; she's a brave woman


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> I'm surprised she's able to do this with the MS.....good for her; she's a brave woman


She has MS? I didn't know that.

ETA: I googled and don't see anything about MS. Do you mean multiple sclerosis?


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> She has MS? I didn't know that.
> 
> ETA: I googled and don't see anything about MS. Do you mean multiple sclerosis?


yes








						Selma Blair Is Leaving 'DWTS' Because Of MS, And Her Last Dance Was Everything
					

Her former co-star sent her the sweetest message on IG.




					www.womenshealthmag.com
				





my dad had it and it was devastating but maybe they have better treatments now


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selma Blair Is Leaving 'DWTS' Because Of MS, And Her Last Dance Was Everything
> 
> 
> Her former co-star sent her the sweetest message on IG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.womenshealthmag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dad had it and it was devastating but maybe they have better treatments now


Oh, yes I know Selma Blair has MS. Sorry, I thought you meant Tyra has MS.
Sorry to hear your dad had it. I just had a friend pass away and he had MS.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> She has MS? I didn't know that.
> 
> ETA: I googled and don't see anything about MS. Do you mean multiple sclerosis?




this is from 2021, she got an experimental treatment for multiple sclerosis


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sad, but she needed to drop out









						Selma Blair Drops Out of Dancing with the Stars Season 31 Due to MS Concerns: 'I Can't Go On' — People
					

"I pushed as far as I could," the actress said on Monday's episode of _DWTS_




					apple.news


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> Sad, but she needed to drop out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selma Blair Drops Out of Dancing with the Stars Season 31 Due to MS Concerns: 'I Can't Go On' — People
> 
> 
> "I pushed as far as I could," the actress said on Monday's episode of _DWTS_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


I don't know how she did it but good for her


----------



## uhpharm01

opening number for Oct. 18, 2022, it's really interesting that they are uploading some of the opening acts to their YouTube channel.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> opening number for Oct. 18, 2022, it's really interesting that they are uploading some of the opening acts to their YouTube channel.



I wonder if viewership is down and they are trying to drum up attention? I still haven't gotten around to streaming it. If it was still on ABC I would probably record it and watch but if I'm streaming I have so many other things on my watchlist I forget about DWTS.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> I wonder if viewership is down and they are trying to drum up attention? I still haven't gotten around to streaming it. If it was still on ABC I would probably record it and watch but if I'm streaming I have so many other things on my watchlist I forget about DWTS.


Yes I think that viewership is way down and they are trying to drum up attention that's why I said I wonder why Charli and her mom Heidi and Cheryl are uploading their dances to their YouTube channels but it's not being uploaded to the Dancings with the Stars 



YouTube channel, mmm.. Hence why Tyra Banks was on Kelly and Ryan, Sherri - TV show.
Alfonso Ribeiro on Kelly and Ryan, Rachel Ray Show, Sherri Show, The Today Show and on Us Weekly.






You can watch the show like the next day if you can't catch it live from what I understand. I'm not paying that monthly fee just to see that one show. I'm sorry.









						Why Alfonso Ribeiro Has Been A Good Addition To Dancing With The Stars
					

This is Alfonso's first season co-hosting DWTS.




					screenrant.com


----------



## uhpharm01

@Addicted to bags  I wonder if they will release the viewership numbers for this season soon. But I think you're right the views are down and I think that less people signed up for Disney Plus than what Disney had predicted.  I didn't know that the streaming app for Disney Plus was crushing when Dancing with the Stars is live. This was an really interesting article. 









						Disney+ makes it through its first livestreamed TV show, 'Dancing with the Stars,' without major crashes
					

As you can tell from the Mickey Mouse-shaped disco ball in the photo above, Season 31 of “Dancing with the Stars” (DWTS) premiered on Disney+ last night. This marked the first time the streaming service livestreamed a TV show. With instances of live TV apps crashing across the sports streaming...




					techcrunch.com
				









As you can tell from the Mickey Mouse-shaped disco ball in the photo above, Season 31 of “Dancing with the Stars” (DWTS) premiered on Disney+ last night. This marked the first time the streaming service livestreamed a TV show. With instances of live TV apps crashing across the sports streaming space (looking at you DirecTV!), it’s fair to say Disney+ felt the pressure to provide a smooth streaming experience for subscribers.

For the most part, Disney+’s livestream of “Dancing with the Stars” had minimal hiccups. Aside from a few minor delays and lags, the livestream performed well when we tested it on Monday evening on our Amazon Fire TV, PlayStation 4, Roku and desktop.

But we won’t let Disney+ pat themselves on the back just yet.

A few subscribers reported via Twitter that the Disney+ app was crashing during the performance.

We also watched the livestream last night on an iPhone and had the same problem. At one point during the premiere, the Disney+ app failed to load, and all that was shown was a blue screen with the Disney+ logo.

This didn’t appear to be a widespread issue, however. A Disney+ spokesperson told TechCrunch, “We have not experienced or seen any spikes or reports of issues on our end.”

Even though a portion of customers experienced issues, it’s important that Disney+ gives all mobile users a satisfying experience. In April, Sensor Tower found that Disney+ was among the top three most used mobile streaming apps.

There have also been studies that point to more consumers — especially young consumers — using their phones to livestream content. Data intelligence platform Apptopia reported that 80% of 18-24 year olds, 84% of 25-34 year olds and 55% of 55 64 year olds watch streaming video on mobile.



It’s also worth noting that a potential reason why Disney+ didn’t have any major crashes is that there may not have been a large influx of viewers rushing to the streamer to watch a nearly 17-year-old franchise that, in recent years, has earned low ratings.


When the Disney-owned broadcast TV network, ABC, announced it was dropping “Dancing with the Stars” after 30 seasons, the show moved “DWTS” to Disney+ in hopes of bringing more older viewers to the service while also making the show enticing to younger ones.

It’s possible that many “DWTS” fans were disappointed after hearing their beloved show was leaving broadcast TV. According to Nielsen, the median age of “Dancing with the Stars” viewers is 63.5 years old. However, Nielsen previously reported that only 9% of Disney+’s domestic subscriber base is 55 years old and up.

Plus, it’s unlikely that a bulk of the show’s target audience will subscribe to the kid-friendly service just to see one show. Almost 60% of consumers aged 55-64 prefer broadcast TV over streaming.



It’s also doubtful “Dancing with the Stars” will appeal to younger Disney+ subscribers. Twenty-three percent of the streamer’s subscriber base range from 18 to 34 years old, per Nielsen. That same demographic made up the smallest portion of “DWTS” viewers during season 29, with an average rating of 0.95.

It will be interesting to see how “Dancing with the Stars” holds up on a streaming service. No viewership numbers have been reported yet, so it remains to be seen how well the premiere on Disney+ performed last night.

Regardless as to whether Gen Zers or millennials decided to check out the show last night, it’s painfully obvious that “DWTS” is trying its best to be hip. Charli D’Amelio, the 18-year-old TikTok star with over 145 million followers, was this season’s youngest contestant.

Disney+ first tested its livestreaming capabilities back in February, and then with its event “Harmonious Live!” in June.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Very interesting article @uhpharm01. This article confirms what we said when we heard the news that the show was moving to streaming, namely who's going to watch? I have Disney+ and used to watch when it was broadcast via my DVR and I haven't seen a single episode. This is going to lead to the cancellation of DWTS. Oh well  

I doubt we will see DWTS viewership numbers as most streamers do not release that type of information. The only way we will know is if the show is renewed or canceled.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Very interesting article @uhpharm01. This article confirms what we said when we heard the news that the show was moving to streaming, namely who's going to watch? I have Disney+ and used to watch when it was broadcast via my DVR and I haven't seen a single episode. This is going to lead to the cancellation of DWTS. Oh well
> 
> I doubt we will see DWTS viewership numbers as most streamers do not release that type of information. The only way we will know is if the show is renewed or canceled.


Oh wow it’s really interesting that it’s not broadcast to DVRs. 

I agree with you this is it for DWTS. Then people outside the country can’t it either without using VPN.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh wow it’s really interesting that it’s not broadcast to DVRs.
> 
> I agree with you this is it for DWTS. Then people outside the country can’t it either without using VPN.


Clarification. I don't think it needs to be broadcast to DVR's now. Since it's on a streaming service you should be able to watch whenever you want once the Monday show has aired. I was just saying I used to DVR it when it was broadcast.


----------



## uhpharm01

I found this chart online about the pass Nielsen ratings of Dancing with the Stars for their previous season and the lower ratings is the reason why it's on Disney+ streaming. I also read that Disney+ doesn't want to release ratings because it's more than just ratings that they use to determine if a show is a success or not a success.


----------



## purseinsanity

I hadn't watched DWTS in (literally) years.  DD has made me watch it so far this season.  I've quickly come to realize that I'm *old*.  I have no idea WTF 90% of the "Stars" dancing are, Alfonso annoys me and Tyra looks more like a plus sized model than a super model.  Both her and Alfonso are irritating!


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> I hadn't watched DWTS in (literally) years.  DD has made me watch it so far this season.  I've quickly come to realize that I'm *old*.  I have no idea WTF 90% of the "Stars" dancing are, Alfonso annoys me and Tyra looks more like a plus sized model than a super model.  Both her and Alfonso are irritating!


Tyra's mic and clothing were bad last season. Yes Tyra has gained some weight.


----------



## TC1

I watched an episode with some friends the other night. I noticed all of the dances are much shorter in time now..and the intro packages and interviews are VERY long. If you're FF'ing you only watch about 10 mins of actual performances.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I like Jessie James decker but she got voted off. I haven’t really watched this season. Just snippets here and there. I can’t believe Vinny is still on tho.


----------



## uhpharm01

I'm going to have to find some clips of Vinny.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh, yes I know Selma Blair has MS. Sorry, I thought you meant Tyra has MS.
> Sorry to hear your dad had it. I just had a friend pass away and he had MS.





purseinsanity said:


> I hadn't watched DWTS in (literally) years.  DD has made me watch it so far this season.  I've quickly come to realize that I'm *old*.  I have no idea WTF 90% of the "Stars" dancing are, Alfonso annoys me and Tyra looks more like a plus sized model than a super model.  Both her and Alfonso are irritating!





meluvs2shop said:


> I like Jessie James decker but she got voted off. I haven’t really watched this season. Just snippets here and there. I can’t believe Vinny is still on tho.


Len is leaving Dancing with the Stars after this Season


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Len is leaving Dancing with the Stars after this Season



Thanks for the update but I'm not sure DWTS will even exist next year


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks for the update but I'm not sure DWTS will even exist next year


They were already approved for season 32 on Disney+ in 2023, I think it starts in Sept. 









						Shaking It Up! ‘Dancing With the Stars’ Is Moving to Disney+ for Season 31
					

‘Dancing With the Stars’ premiered on ABC in 2005, and 16 years later it has found a different home with Disney+ — details




					www.usmagazine.com
				




I also saw this article too. It's really interesting, it's from Nov. 6, 2022. 









						DWTS execs 'made final decision' about show's future on Disney+ instead of ABC
					

DANCING with the Stars executives have made a final decision about the show’s future on Disney+, The U.S. Sun can exclusively reveal. The popular show, which is now in its 31st season, moved from A…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## purseinsanity

uhpharm01 said:


> Len is leaving Dancing with the Stars after this Season



I hadn’t watched in years, and Len looks so much thinner and frail.


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> I hadn’t watched in years, and Len looks so much thinner and frail.


I noticed that too. about Len's appearance too. I heard that he had a cancer battle maybe recently, I'm not sure when.


----------



## uhpharm01

Okay the finale is next week 
_Dancing with the Stars_ will return next Monday, Nov. 21 for the season 31 finale at 8 p.m. ET/5 p.m. PT on Disney+.

I'm sad I thought that they may air it on ABC but no luck.


----------



## uhpharm01

some people think that Len wants to spend more time with this much younger wife, she's like 21 yrs younger than Len.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks for the update but I'm not sure DWTS will even exist next year





purseinsanity said:


> I hadn’t watched in years, and Len looks so much thinner and frail.












						Cheryl Burke Leaving 'Dancing With the Stars,' Wants Vacated Judge's Seat
					

Cheryl Burke made sure to mention that she might've actually stuck around if ABC offered her the soon-to-be vacated judge's chair on 'DWTS.'




					www.tmz.com


----------



## elle-mo

She looks like Kelly Dodd!


----------



## uhpharm01

Conrad Green Returns as ‘Dancing With the Stars’ Showrunner, Timed to the Show’s Disney+ Move
					

Conrad Green is returning to “Dancing with the Stars” as showrunner/executive producer and will oversee the show’s landmark transition this fall from ABC to Disney+. The news is e…




					variety.com
				




I didn't know that this had happened too before this season started. 


here is the video of the opening act for the season finale.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks for the update but I'm not sure DWTS will even exist next year


Charli D'Amelio won








						Charli D’Amelio Is ‘Shell-Shocked’ After Winning ‘Dancing With the Stars’ as Mark Ballas Debates Return: ‘I’ll Let You Know’
					

Still processing. Charli D'Amelio and Mark Ballas were "shell-shocked" after being named Dancing With the Stars' season 31 champions. "I think we're both still a bit staggered," the ballroom pro, 36, told Us Weekly and other reporters after the finale aired on Monday, November 21. The TikTok...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Charli D'Amelio won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charli D’Amelio Is ‘Shell-Shocked’ After Winning ‘Dancing With the Stars’ as Mark Ballas Debates Return: ‘I’ll Let You Know’
> 
> 
> Still processing. Charli D'Amelio and Mark Ballas were "shell-shocked" after being named Dancing With the Stars' season 31 champions. "I think we're both still a bit staggered," the ballroom pro, 36, told Us Weekly and other reporters after the finale aired on Monday, November 21. The TikTok...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


We called it back when the season started.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> We called it back when the season started.


We sure did!


----------



## TC1

"shell shocked" LOL she was announced as the favourite to win as soon as she was cast


----------



## uhpharm01

Dancing with the Stars Pros Daniella Karagach and Pasha Pashkov Expecting First Baby
					

Dancing with the Stars pros Daniella Karagach and Pasha Pashkov tied the knot in July 2014




					people.com


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I read that Vinny is dating one of the pros now.


----------

